# Anime/Cartoon/Mangas Thread ~Giga Drill Breaker version~



## tkin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys, thread dedicated to all anime fans out there, post your all time favorite anime/cartoon shows and mangas here so we can all enjoy them.

I'll start:
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood(Anime+Manga)
Bleach(Anime+Manga)
Get Backers(Anime+Manga)
Naruto(Anime+Manga)
One Piece(Anime+Manga)
Fairy Tail(Manga)
Rurouni Kenshin(Anime+Manga)
Cyborg 009(Anime)
Gundam - All, i.e 0079-Seed Destiny(Anime)
Break Blade
.hack//sign/legend of the twilight(Anime)
DT Eightron(Anime)
Ranma 1/2(Anime)
Cyborg kurochan(Anime)

*More to be updated soon.*

Why don't you anime lovers post some.
*
Myanimelist profiles*

Faun: psygeist
furious_gamer: furious_redditer
Piyush: alien007
SaiyanGoku: SaiyanGoku
gagan_kumar: gta0gagan


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dragonball Z - Although in that 5 mins look like 5 hours.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 30, 2011)

My recommendations --
*Anime:* _Get Backers_ and _Naruto_.
*Cartoon:* _Tom & Jerry_.
*Manga:* _Naruto_ and _Bleach_.



axes2t2 said:


> Dragonball Z - Although in that 5 mins look like 5 hours.



Totally.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 30, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z

Dexter

Tom & Jerry

Doraemon


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2011)

Bleach 
Ichigo Kurosaki FTW!


----------



## tkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin(Samurai X in animax)


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2011)

Manga recos
Death Note even the anime series iz tolerable
Sandman (not sure if Manga or graphic novel lol)
aaaand Akira. Itz a movie.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh.. The *Avatar: The Last Airbender* Series!!! 
Totally Awesome!!! It lets you feel so many emotions! Funny yet brilliantly directed! Just Superb! Avatar is just a supreme example of what a good story, humor, action and character development can bring to life!

*images.hollywood.com/site/avatar_the_last_airbender.jpg

Still have to watch Season 3...


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Akira. Itz a movie.



+5000000000000000

Fantastic!


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

Inu Yasha
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
Dragonball and Dragonball Z
Captain Tsubasa


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

Ghost in the Shell
Ghost in the Shell -- Innocence
Akira
Kuraingu Furiiman
Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children
The Ninja Scroll
ROYAL SPACE FORCE - THE WINGS OF HONNEAMISE [1987]


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Cowboy bebop.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Tsubasa Chronicles.


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

cartoons - Dexters lab,tom n jerry, shinchan
Movies - appleseed(loved it), FF-VII Advent children


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

1.Bleach(whole series + movies) 
2.Dragon Ball Z 
3.Full Metal Alchemist
4.Flame of Recca
5.Yugioh (was shown in Hungama channel)

anybody seen the new bleach movie Hell Chapter????


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 1.Bleach(whole series + movies)
> 2.Dragon Ball Z
> 3.Full Metal Alchemist
> 4.Flame of Recca
> ...


I also like bleach very much, but since I don't watch subbed anime(just don't like it) the manga has already advanced a lot, haven't seen the hell arc, waiting for dub. 
I really want to watch the fight between ichigo and aizen and ichigo and that 4th espada(the bat like one)


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> I also like bleach very much, but since I don't watch subbed anime(just don't like it) the manga has already advanced a lot, haven't seen the hell arc, waiting for dub.
> I really want to watch the fight between ichigo and aizen and ichigo and that 4th espada(the bat like one)



dubbing will take a long time


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2011)

Death Notes (no mention here ftw!!!) Best ive seen
Bleach 
Naruto
Trying get episodes of Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Death Notes (no mention here ftw!!!) Best ive seen
> Bleach
> Naruto
> Trying get episodes of Full Metal Alchemist


FMA eps are easy to find, FMAB has not been released totally, still last set to go(53-65)


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2011)

Appleseed.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

^^And Ex machina


----------



## latino_ansari (May 5, 2011)

my list goes something like this :

1. Naruto (Anime+Mange+Movies)
2. Bleach (Anime+Manga+Movies)
3. Cowboy Bebop (this is one hell of a series. Sad therz just 26 episodes)
3. Samurai X


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

Bleach has be dubbed till which episode ?


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Bleach has be dubbed till which episode ?


Upto 202, it takes ages for a new ep to come up, at this rate we'll finish it by ummm.... 2015?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

That sucks, i'm at episode 167. Won't be long now. But since I don't mind watching in subs I'll just get the subbed ones.

After that I'm going to Naruto. The whole series is over now, right ?


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> That sucks, i'm at episode 167. Won't be long now. But since I don't mind watching in subs I'll just get the subbed ones.
> 
> After that I'm going to Naruto. The whole series is over now, right ?


Naruto yes, shippuden no, its slower than bleach, only ep 56/57 released as of now, it will take eternity to see them all.


----------



## Krow (May 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^And Ex machina



Appleseed was better IMHO.

Does Miyazaki count? If so, then My Neighbour Totoro.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> Does Miyazaki count? If so, then My Neighbour Totoro.



of course miyazaki counts....actually his whole filmography is awesome..


----------



## ico (May 21, 2011)

bump..!!11!


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Gundam seed, captain tsubasa.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Naruto yes, shippuden no, its slower than bleach, only ep 56/57 released as of now, it will take eternity to see them all.



Whats the difference between Naruto shippuden and Naruto ?


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Whats the difference between Naruto shippuden and Naruto ?


Shippuden is the new story arc, naruto was the older one.


----------



## nims11 (May 21, 2011)

anime
1. Bleach
2. full metal alchemist - brotherhood (my fav. )
3. death note(read the manga and then watched the anime)
4. pokemon and beyblade(now i wonder what did i find interesting in these two)

other type of cartoon series
1. X-men evolution
2. He-man(watched till He-man had a dress change)
3. mask(hindi dubbing made it evn more funny!)


btw i watched bleach only till itchigo defeated aizen and aizen was sent to prison. then fillers started and i have lost track. are the fillers over?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Look what I found: Buy my ultimate anime collection in EX Hard disk - Kolkata: Computer Peripherals in Kolkata at Quikr Kolkata

Wish I had 18k, can 18 of you guys come together so we can split this 18 ways? 

I sooooooooo want to buy this.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2011)

Anime
Devil may cry
Claymore
Gto
Lovely complex
Lucky star
Death note
Code grease lelouche(check spelling)
Melancholy of suzumia haruhi
Gurren lagan
Samurai champloo
Ninja scroll
Soul eater

Movies
All studio ghibli movies
Akira
Appleseed 1 and 2
Ninja scroll
Ghost in the shell
And many more but can't remember the names now

Cartoons
The mask
dexter's lab
Top cat
Captain planet
Swat katz
scooby doo
Tom n jerry (chuck jones version)
All disney cartoons

manga 
Claymore
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

Death note FTW!


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 3, 2011)

The animes that i watch/watched -
Law of Ueki
Fate/Stay Night
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Fullmetal Alchemist
Dragonball Z FTW
Fairy Tail

Cartoons:
Scooby Doo 
Phineas and Ferb
Kid vs Kat
Justice League


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

*Anime Discussion thread*

Anime might have many technical descriptions but it is widely taken to be, animations that originate from Japan. 

Japanese animes are gripping and take our addiction to whole new levels. If you have a favourite anime that you would like to talk about or have suggestions for others then join in the discussion. 

Anime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most animes are not targeted at a younger audience so think twice about refering it to your younger cousin or kid bro. They are better off with innocent cartoons of the old. For cartoons go to this thread > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/148388-old-school-cartoons-4.html

The most popular anime series right now are:

Naruto Shippuden
Bleach
One piece .....and many more

Check this list for the top anime rated by millions of anime fans: Top Anime - MyAnimeList.net

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_K4ncs0BvIRA/TS9Yj8CO1nI/AAAAAAAAJ4I/n6S5g3ozT_Q/s640/Death_Note_Ryuk.jpg


----------



## maninder4k (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

I like Anime Series very much. I used to see Fairy Tail, Hayate the combat Butler & Black Butler on Animax. But after sometime Animax Channel just got vanished from almost every cable & Dish Operators! I try to know the Reason from them but unable to get Information regarding this?


----------



## nims11 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

Other Anime threads died, lets keep this one up!

animes i watched very recently and rating

_Cowboy Bebop (26 episodes) (Action, Sci-fi)_ - *10 9/10*
(An interesting perspective of the future and interesting characters)

_Usagi Drop (11 episodes) (Slice of Life)_ - *10/10*
(A true anime gem. Instead of violence and gore, it actually wraps up various aspects of parenting in a beautiful story)

_Last Exile (26 episodes) (Action Adventure)_ - *7.5/10*
(A good entertainment but lacks depth)

_Katanagatari (12 episodes) (Action, Adventure, Martial Arts)_ - *8.5/10*
Story of a young successor of the Kyotoryu  (Swordless Sword art where the body itself is used as a blade) who is recruited by a strategian in order to find and retrieve 12 deviant blades from their holders. A Must watch.

_Kaichou wa Maid-sama! (26 episodes) (Comedy, Romance)_ - *6.5/10*
(Time Pass)


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

thnxx for starting this i am a huge anime geek!! as my avatar suggest .....watched all the popular anime series..
bleach,dbz,naruto,one piece,fairy tail etc etc list goes on nd on!


----------



## ydalmia (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

The only running anime's I watch and love currently are One Piece and Beelzebub. NAruto has kinda gone down the tube for me and the less said about bleach the better. Kubo should have ended the manga after the Soul society arc as he had envisioned. 

I am more of a manga person anyway, would love to give and take some good recommendations for those!


----------



## mitraark (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

#1 Naruto
#2 Dragonball Z
#3 Rurouni Kenshin
#4 Hungry Heart

This is not the best Anime i've watched/ These are the most "inspiring" Anime i've watched.

Naruto , Goku , Kenshin , Kanou Kyosuke.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

Naruto
Naruto : Shippuden
Dragon ball Z
Bleach(some episodes)


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

*Animes completed*

-->Get Backers 9.5/10
-->Bleach 9/10
-->Cowboy Bebop 10/10
-->DB, DBZ, DB-GT 8.5/10


*Currently on the go*

-->Steins gate
-->Fate/Stay Night
-->Death Note


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*



Piyush said:


> *Currently on the go*
> 
> *-->Steins gate*
> -->Fate/Stay Night
> -->Death Note



what a coincidence! i am also currently watching Steins;gate (9 episodes till now). Have a lots expectations from this one.


----------



## RBX (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

Been watching whatever Animax had to offer (Inu Yasha, Fullmetal Alchemist, Yu Yu Hakusho, Ghost in a Shell, Get Backers, Captain Tsubasa, Hungry Heart, and almost everything when I as in school) for a long time, but it's no more on TataSky now 

So what I currently watch is Bleach, started season 8 yesterday, it's become quite confusing - can't distinguish fillers from the story part anymore.

Edit: 
Is Death Note good ? I see the series has only 37 episodes despite much manga has been written.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*



nims11 said:


> what a coincidence! i am also currently watching Steins;gate (9 episodes till now). Have a lots expectations from this one.



Nice 
and this is a pretty solid manga/anime , unique on its own



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Is Death Note good ? I see the series has only 37 episodes despite much manga has been written.


Its not good
Its a must watch


----------



## sameer.pur (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

I love One Piece most and has been following it since it aired on CN back in 2003-2004 I think. 

Also I generally follow manga for it, so sometimes I decides to skip filler episodes. Like the recent one which was a Toriko cross-over.


----------



## Jripper (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

Been out of touch with anime's for the last 6 months or so,but watched a lot before that:-

1.)Death Note => Till now nothing topped this one for me.
2.) Aoi bungaku => Great if you are into the mindf**k stuff. top class.
3.)Ergo Proxy=> Epic
4.)Bleach/Naruto=> Great action anime with epic amounts of adrenaline surge, However do not expect much character development.
5.)Monster=> My favourite anime after death note. The character development and storyline is immense. The ending was a bit of a letdown though. But still 9/10
6.)Code geass=> close contender to death note
7.) Code geass R2=> Equally good as its prequel
8.)Higurashi When they cry=> The first and the last story arcs of this series are awesome. The 2/3 arcs in between are average.
9.)Cowboy bebop=> I never really liked the animation used in the series but in terms of storyline and epicness this gets a 9/10
10.) Fullmetal alchemist=> Epic
11.)Fullmetal alchemist:Brotherhood=> Epicer.(Though how the character of lust was degraded.FMA lust was epicer imo)
12.)Elfen lied=> Gore galore
14.) Gantz=> Loads of nudity/gore/sex in this one.
15.)Texhnolyze=> Gore again,but loved the concept.
16.)Darker than black=> I personally loved this series.but again the ending was a bit of a letdown.
15) One piece=> Helluva show! If you can live with the goofy character sketches this is epic. 

Apart from these had seen lots of other anime's as well but can't think of anything at the moment. will keep posting upon recollection 

BTW few epic anime movies:-

5 centimeters per second(must watch), perfect blue(black swan was inspired by this),paprika(by satoshi kun). |m|


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*

finished Steins;Gate
*10/10*
there is nothing more to be said.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*



nims11 said:


> finished Steins;Gate
> *10/10*
> there is nothing more to be said.



aww man..already
I thought I should finish Death Note first and leave the better one for later


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Anime Discussion thread*



Piyush said:


> aww man..already
> I thought I should finish Death Note first and leave the better one for later



summer vacations + each episode ended in way that i couldn't resist to wait.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

Devil May Cry (12 Episodes)


----------



## nims11 (May 14, 2012)

elfen lied or clannad?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2012)

nims11 said:


> elfen lied or clannad?



clannad
read the visual novel
i'm 100% sure you'll love it


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2012)

^^ My internet connection at home is quite terrible and i already had clannad-anime. Will try the visual novel when college reopens.

anyways, rating

Clannad (22+2 episodes) *7.5/10*
(quite low rating maybe because few mid-episodes i had were english dubbed and were lame. But nevertheless, it is a great anime and even if you dislike it, you won't regret watching it after you watch Clannad After Story)

Clannad After Story (22+3 episodes) *9.5/10*
(An anime which ended up influencing me the most till date.)


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

*Everyone: *

Avatar's The Last Airbender's spin off started from April 14, 2012! Is anyone excited? 

*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120505230719/avatar/images/2/2f/The_Legend_of_Korra_opening_logo.png

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4b/Avatar-legend-of-korra.png



> The Legend of Korra is an American television series set in the Avatar universe as a spin-off of Avatar: The Last Airbender. The premiere aired on Nickelodeon on April 14, 2012; however, the first two episodes premiered online on March 24–25, 2012 and were available in high-definition for free of charge on iTunes. The series is currently under production and is expected to run for two seasons and a total of twenty-six episodes, with options for more. The co-creators of the original series, Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, will personally write all of the episodes to allow for a tighter storyline.
> 
> The new series takes place seventy years after the end of the Avatar: The Last Airbender story arc with new characters and settings. The protagonist of the new series, Korra, the Avatar after Aang, is a hot-headed and rebellious young woman from the Southern Water Tribe who is "ready to take on the world". The series will follow Korra as she faces an anti-bender revolt while mastering the art of airbending from Aang and Katara's son, Tenzin.


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2012)

Ninku

*www.urabanchou.com/images/2010/11/70/img005.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *Everyone: *
> 
> Avatar's The Last Airbender's spin off started from April 14, 2012! Is anyone excited?
> 
> ...


I was, but it turned out to be cr@p compared to the original avatar.


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> I was, but it turned out to be cr@p compared to the original avatar.




Of course?

Nothing can be compared to the original Avatar! 

I am just expecting it to justice with the original since it's been written by the same writers of that of Avatar, for tighter storyline.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

^^ Korra is too hippie, avatar is supposed to be a cool and calm person, not a raging teen girl on steroids, bet she's a twilight fan(if possible), her attitude sucks, I stopped downloading them after 3/4 episodes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2012)

i don't get much time to watch anime & only watched major series like naruto,bleach,deathnote,dbz etc but my friend has a huge collection of anime(~1200gb1600gb  & growing) so whenever i get the time i simply take a series from him 

edit:forgot about his older avi/rm/dub collection.he is collecting anime since 2005.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 23, 2012)

My favorites are
Death Note
Elfen Lied
Great teacher Onizuka(GTO)
Hajime no Ippo (Fighting Spirit)
FMA: Brotherhood 

I'm not much of a fan of Cartoons, I like to watch something which has a good plot. I watch most of Animes in Subbed, I kinda feel weird that Japanese Anime characters talk in American english.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Korra is too hippie, avatar is supposed to be a cool and calm person, not a raging teen girl on steroids, bet she's a twilight fan(if possible), her attitude sucks, I stopped downloading them after 3/4 episodes.



Well, in that case they have screwed up the anime. Anyway, I shouldn't judge without watching it.
Maybe later in the series she gets transformed or something.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> I watch most of Animes in Subbed, I kinda feel weird that Japanese Anime characters talk in American english.




I too prefer to watch any foreign shows subbed. But in case of "Get Backers", I had to watch it dubbed because sometimes reading subtitles leads to missing a lot of on screen action.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone watched Captain Tsubasa ?


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> I watch most of Animes in Subbed, I kinda feel weird that Japanese Anime characters talk in American english.



me too. i find english dubbed animes quite lame and frustrating. Also, i feel the subbed anime does a better job in conveying emotions of the character.


----------



## Lost-One (May 23, 2012)

hello everyone,

there is a series of anime about football and its a really good one and their theme song is in Japanese but man its awesome as in raging spirit of people who play football..its in Japanese but its subbed and really good ..its Hungry Heart- Wild Striker ..its only of 52 episodes so it wont take long for u to watch it all.its kind of funny story too cuz there are scenes in it which are really funny..i hope u guys wud like it..


----------



## RBX (May 23, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Ninku
> 
> *www.urabanchou.com/images/2010/11/70/img005.jpg



This brings back some bad memories. Maybe I was quite a freak to have watched this complete series.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Anyone watched Captain Tsubasa ?



on the list.
Is it good enough ?



nims11 said:


> me too. i find english dubbed animes quite lame and frustrating. Also, i feel the subbed anime does a better job in conveying emotions of the character.



exactly.
for example:
Amano Ginji in *get backers* was funny (in Jap audio+ Eng sub)
but in Eng dub version, all that fun factor was lost


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 23, 2012)

Piyush said:


> on the list.
> exactly.
> for example:
> Amano Ginji in *get backers* was funny (in Jap audio+ Eng sub)
> but in Eng dub version, all that fun factor was lost



You should watch watch Dragonball (Uncensored) Dub and Sub, Dub comes nowhere near the subbed one, I had started watching it Dubbed, but I thought at many places the dialogues and actions didn't make any sense. So I started watching it again from the beginning(subbed) and it all made sense, it was almost like I was watching some different anime. I had given it a rating of 6 earlier but afterwards I gave it a 9 on myanimelist website.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Amano Ginji in *get backers* was funny (in Jap audio+ Eng sub)
> but in Eng dub version, all that fun factor was lost



Man! Don't make me watch the first part of the series again with the subtitles! 
Btw.. I did enjoyed Get Backers watching it dubbed. 

What happened was I watched first few episodes dubbed, because I felt I will miss action scenes if my focus were to read subtitles. Later when I tried subbed, I was already fond of their voices in English.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Man! Don't make me watch the first part of the series again with the subtitles!
> Btw.. I did enjoyed Get Backers watching it dubbed.
> 
> What happened was I watched first few episodes dubbed, because I felt I will miss action scenes if my focus were to read subtitles. Later when I tried subbed, I was already fond of their voices in English.



Its OK if you are now used to their dubbed voice
I actually started with Jap audio + subs, thats why


----------



## Lost-One (May 23, 2012)

hey by any chance is there a site or torrent where i can download dbz in hind..
i have it in eng dub...but wanted too watch it in hindi an as u may already know cartoon network stopped showing dbz...i have search for it but couldn't find it....btw how was the anime hungry hearts-wild striker.....


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2012)

hmm liked death note the best so far, is there anything exactly like that?
anime, manga, even the live action movie... all good

NOiSE is short and sweet, art intensive, mango try it out


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2012)

Okay... here are my list :
Anime Series in order of preference :
Death Note
Naruto Shippuden - minus the fillers
Naruto - till Sasuke joins Orochimaru
Bleach - slides down only cause of too many side stories with no importance
Get Backers - Oh I wish they would complete the full story some day!!! 
Inu Yasha - kinda cheesy.. but loved it 
Kenshin
Flame of Recca

Waiting in line which might go up in list : Full Metal Alchemist and Brotherhood. 

Fav Cartoons :
Dexter's Lab
Tom and Jerry 
Some bunch of mecha series that used to come in Cartoon Network around 15 yrs ago. 

Fav anime movies : 
Ninja Scroll
Ghosts in the Shell
GitS: Innocence
Animatrix

Animated movies:
Up
Wall-E
Despicable Me
How to train your dragon
Ice Age
Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
Final Fantasy The Spirits Within
Spirit

Special Mention :
Love to watch DMC series and Hellsing Ultimate OVA (Cant wait for the final episode ) for the over stylized action. Though wish DMC anime was close to the game series for its coolness!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmm liked death note the best so far, is there anything exactly like that?



Steins; gate
not exactly like that
kinda different from rest of the animes but  you'll love it if you like Death Note


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2012)

Flame of Recca


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> This brings back some bad memories. Maybe I was quite a freak to have watched this complete series.



why bad memories....you didn't like the series is it?


----------



## eagle06 (May 24, 2012)

1.Death Note
2.Code Geas
3.Steins Gate
4.Fate Stay Night/Zero
5.Prince of Tennis and the new Prince of Tennis.


----------



## RBX (May 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> why bad memories....you didn't like the series is it?



Yeah, didn't like it a bit, but somehow watched it whole. Maybe my aim those days was to stick to TV no matter what was being aired.


As for Death Note, it indeed is really good. Have watched 13 episodes so far and each of them gives a lasting feeling, something I've been missing while watching Bleach. 
So much happens in single episode and yet you want to watch another


----------



## nims11 (May 26, 2012)

my anime list
viceversa's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

Currentlly watching GTO(Great Teacher Onizuka)
11 episodes done
have to say...a marvel in animes 
will accept recommendations like this series


----------



## clack (May 28, 2012)

Hi. 
My favourites are 
Fairytail (anmie+manga)
naruto shippuden(manga+anmie)
history's strongest desciple (manga+anmie)
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (anmie) s1, s2
World God only Knows (anmie) s1 ,s2

Mangas I would recommend to read
Hana_to_Akuma (romantic)
Claymore (action)
tenjou_tenge (action)
FlyHigh (school life)
mangaka san to Assistant San (4 koma, ligh comedy)
Girl Friend (yuri, by milk morinaga)
KimiKiss , Biyaku Kyoushi(one shot romantic)
Faster than a kiss (romantic)
Girls of the Wild's (action)
Iris Zero


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2012)

im a bit of a noob to this, what is the difference between Anime and MangA ?


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 29, 2012)

ico said:


> Inu Yasha
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> One Piece
> Dragonball and Dragonball Z
> Captain Tsubasa



Same choice!


----------



## mrintech (May 29, 2012)

* Dragon Ball Z

* Dragon Ball GT

* Justice League

* Justice League Unlimited

*BTW sh*t just got serious in this video:*

[YOUTUBE]gIn9IaUUeco[/YOUTUBE]


The above scene is the most epic scene in whole Justice Leagues when Flash (the funny guy) uses Speed Force. Love the background music too


----------



## nims11 (May 29, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> im a bit of a noob to this, what is the difference between Anime and MangA ?



anime - cartoon
manga - comics

this is a noob answer as i don't classify anime as cartoons and manga as comics.


----------



## kisame (May 31, 2012)

Detective Conan for me.Also read Naruto,bleach,FT,Gantz(seriously adult stuff),Beelzebub among others.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2012)

finished elfen lied. it was okay but i expected more from it as it had some good reviews. One of the goriest anime i have ever seen. good BGM although they are very limited. Good concept though and presented well in some places. i give it a *7.4/10*.


----------



## fullmetal (Jun 5, 2012)

cowboy bebeop
ghost in the shell
Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood
samurai x
trinity blood
and oh so many more!!!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 6, 2012)

started *Fairy Tail* few days back.
finished 60 episodes. Very Good so far unlike other shounen like bleach which gets boring and repetitive after few episodes.


----------



## RBX (Jun 11, 2012)

Any recommendations ? 
I still have Steins;Gate and Bleach Season 14,15 in list, which I'll start watching soon, but have to think of something after that. How good is Code Geass ?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ steins;gate first! haven't seen code geass yet but have heard enough about it to believe it to be atleast very good. If you like Bleach, try Fairy Tail.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 12, 2012)

Star Wars : The Clone Wars


----------



## mastervk (Jun 12, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Any recommendations ?
> I still have Steins;Gate and Bleach Season 14,15 in list, which I'll start watching soon, but have to think of something after that. How good is Code Geass ?



First season of code geas is good.Next one is very rushed up.But both are worth watching.
I like Genshiken(both season) a lot .Its different kind of  anime.

Some other amine i like :
Comedy : Gintama..

Drama:Air,Canon,Clannad(both season)...

Action : Naruto(Only manga) ,Bleach(stopped watching it),Kensin,Samurai champloo,Cowboy Bebop,Law of ueki,yu yu hakusho and more

Other :
 CC Sakura,xxxHolic and other manga by CLAMP
Higurashi(Manga is better than Anime which is better than other anime) 
Darker than black(first season is better than second,I hope 3rd one comes)
Ghost in the shell(both season and movies are good)
Claymore (Manga is better)


Watched "Puella Magi Madoka Magica" few months ago and liked it.


----------



## ayush000 (Jun 12, 2012)

Death note is the best anime i've seen.
Also Monster is pretty good

Also Devil May Cry anime is gr8(like the game)


----------



## nims11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Watched *5 Centimeters per Second* today. It is a "slice of life" movie, divided into three 20 min episodes, about two childhood friends and how they try to keep their relationship going through with the hardships that life throws at them. Each episode shows the different stage of their life and their growing distances.

The story is presented beautifully and the characters are memorable. The direction, background and scenery is the without doubt the best i have ever seen in ANY anime.

I recommend this movie to all anime fans (and even non-anime fans).


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 14, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Watched *5 Centimeters per Second* today. It is a "slice of life" movie, divided into three 20 min episodes, about two childhood friends and how they try to keep their relationship going through with the hardships that life throws at them. Each episode shows the different stage of their life and their growing distances.
> 
> The story is presented beautifully and the characters are memorable. The direction, background and scenery is the without doubt the best i have ever seen in ANY anime.
> 
> I recommend this movie to any anime fan (and even non-anime fan).



5 Centimeters per Second has probably the best 2D Animation I've ever seen. It is one of those movies which got me into Anime.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 14, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> 5 Centimeters per Second has probably the best 2D Animation I've ever seen. It is one of those movies which got me into Anime.



the heart touching plot pairs beautifully with excellent visuals.


----------



## RBX (Jun 16, 2012)

I find this a nice site to find popular/best rated anime.
Anime Top 10 - Anime News Network


----------



## nims11 (Jun 16, 2012)

^^  i prefer Organize, Discuss, Discover - MyAnimeList.net 
I also actively maintain my list there.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2012)

After watching _5 centimeters per second_, i watched _She and her cat_ ( a 5 minute movie/OVA), _Voices of a Distant Star_ (a 25 min Movie/OVA) and _The Place Promised in Our Early Days_ (A 1.5 hr Movie). All these are directed by Makoto Shinkai and i have become a big fan of him. His ability to deliver a story in short time is remarkable! In short, he is a genius. No surprise he is considered the next Miyazaki!
My ratings:-
5 centimeters per second - 10/10
The Place Promised in Our Early Days - 9.5/10
Voices of a Distant Star - 8.5/10
She and her Cat - 7.7/10


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 25, 2012)

My all time favourite:

Tom and Jerry


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2012)

nims11 said:


> After watching _5 centimeters per second_, i watched _She and her cat_ ( a 5 minute movie/OVA), _Voices of a Distant Star_ (a 25 min Movie/OVA) and _The Place Promised in Our Early Days_ (A 1.5 hr Movie). All these are directed by Makoto Shinkai and i have become a big fan of him. His ability to deliver a story in short time is remarkable! In short, he is a genius. No surprise he is considered the next Miyazaki!
> My ratings:-
> 5 centimeters per second - 10/10
> The Place Promised in Our Early Days - 9.5/10
> ...



thanks man
added to list


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 25, 2012)

Death Note And Bleach
Never read a manga


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> thanks man
> added to list



no problem, just make sure you watch the first two in nothing less than 720p else you will be missing a lot of beauty in the artwork


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2012)

Darker than Black OR Monster???
need votes...


----------



## nims11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Darker than Black OR Monster???
> need votes...



Code Geass


----------



## RBX (Jun 29, 2012)

The area under TDF member Zangetsu's name says "Goodbye Bleach!". Is Bleach confirmed to have ended ? I thought it was on Hiatus and season 17 was going to be last.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bleach has been finished airing.


----------



## kisame (Jun 29, 2012)

Started reading HunterxHunter.Liking it so far.


----------



## Nue (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone watching Hyouka? It's easily going to be my favorite show of this season. Recommended.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 1, 2012)

I finished Code Geass (both seasons). Intelligently made like Steins;Gate and death note. A must watch, lived upto its hype.



Nue said:


> Anyone watching Hyouka? It's easily going to be my favorite show of this season. Recommended.



plot seems good, adding to my list.


----------



## kisame (Jul 12, 2012)

Started reading Flame of Recca.Bit boring at start but is getting interesting.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2012)

Started Honey and Clover. Fine till now but lacks the "Can't wait for the next episode" feeling.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2012)

Someone recommend me a short and sweet Action anime.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ Usagi Drop


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2012)

I need something like Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I need something like Great Teacher Onizuka



Gokusen - MyAnimeList.net (Strikingly similar to GTO)
Golden Boy - MyAnimeList.net (like GTO, planning to watch)


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

anime : not seen any recently, prefers to read manga first

Manga (not in any order of preference)

1. Berserk (a little slow these days but quite violent stuff)
2. Vinland Saga ( too much gap between issues now)
3. Sun-ken Rock (ongoing)
4. The Breaker (completed)
5. Breaker : New Waves (ongoing)
6. Code : Breaker (kind of boring, more like a light read)
7. Gamaran(ongoing)
8. Fist of the North Star (completed)
9. Souten no Ken(ongoing,kind of in a hiatus)
10. Battle Royale (completed)
11. Samurai deeper kyo (completed)
12. Noblesse (ongoing...pretty nice one)
13. Defense devil (completed)

this excluding the usual suspects : naruto,bleach,one piece, fairy tail etc...
there are a few more smaller ones that I can't remember...will keep adding on as soon as I get them organised.


----------



## RBX (Jul 14, 2012)

Finished watching Bleach Season 16, I hope there would be some Bleach : Final Act kind of thing to tell the last arc.

I'm thinking of following the manga from here, should I start at chapter 480 ?


----------



## kisame (Jul 15, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Finished watching Bleach Season 16, I hope there would be some Bleach : Final Act kind of thing to tell the last arc.
> I'm thinking of following the manga from here, should I start at chapter 480 ?


Yeah 480 is the way to go.
This XCution arc was lame.Nowhere near Aizen arc.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Gokusen - MyAnimeList.net (Strikingly similar to GTO)
> Golden Boy - MyAnimeList.net (like GTO, planning to watch)



Gokusen seems similar

found another one: School Rumble - MyAnimeList.net

BTW is there any other good anime, which falls in rom-com genre, with loads of characters?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

Bleach Series is over now


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Bleach Series is over now



meaning this current manga arc is the last one ? the story was just starting to look promising after the heavily disappointing xecution arc.

If someone is in a mood for a semi romantic and tragic story line, try this small manhwa
A fairy tale for the demon lord (available at mangafox)


----------



## kisame (Jul 17, 2012)

^Yeah.It seams Quincy arc is the last one.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2012)

Quincy arc being aired on TV?
or just manga?


----------



## kisame (Jul 17, 2012)

^of course was talking about manga.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2012)

If anybody has watched *Gantz*, then I have 2 questions:
Q1


Spoiler



Why Miss Melons had her copy living a usual life, while other characters were living both in normal world and Gantz arena?


Q2


Spoiler



What exactly happened in the end? I mean did the rest of Kurono's friend make it back?They (makers of Gantz) should have given us at least 4-5 min of clip regarding this.


----------



## kisame (Jul 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> If anybody has watched *Gantz*, then I have 2 questions:
> Q1
> 
> 
> ...



1.Gantz mistake.
2.According to manga,only Kurono survived Buddha.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2012)

kisame said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use spoilers man
anyways thanks
but I was asking the ending in reference to 2nd question(I guess I should have mentioned Gantz 2nd stage)
nevermind I got the answer after googling a bit
anyways have to read manga so as to have a better and logical ending


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2012)

Finished 2 episodes of Golden Boy. Its damn funny although NSFW. 
In the mean while got myself the full series of Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 27, 2012)

for fans of supernatural themed manga : try Arago...small manga but quite nice in terms of story.....sketches are also pretty nice


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

One Piece is the No.1 Best selling Manga/Anime right now


----------



## nims11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished Honey and Clover (both seasons). A sweet slice of life anime.

Started with Tatami galaxy.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Doono abt anime...
but  my fav cartoons were 
1. Swat Kats (never missed a show @ 4 pm on cartoon network in my time)
2. tom and jerry and its kids version
3. Dexter's Lab
4. The mask
5. Bugs bunny and his friends ...


and almost all Disney Cartons like Aladdin ,chip n dale,duck-tales,goof troops,tale spin, Darkwing Duck,mickey mouse oldies...

Sweet old  90's


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2012)

Finished Cowboy Bebop. The end left me craving for more. 

Seeya Space Cowboy...


----------



## nims11 (Jul 28, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Cowboy Bebop. The end left me craving for more.
> 
> Seeya Space Cowboy...



The ending left a lasting impression on me. Try the cowboy bebop movie.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 28, 2012)

The end really is memorable. I already have the movie. I plan to watch it soon. 

In the mean while, procured Death Note series.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Finished:
Cowboy Bebop : Knockin' on heaven's door (movie). Quality movie, as expected.

Started :
Death Note: Five episodes and I'm hooked. One thing about these detective-type stuff is that they keep you guessing. And if your guesses are right, its as If you've wasted your time with it. Hopefully I can't guess this one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 9, 2012)

Finished Death Note. The excitement started fading out after half the series, dunno why, might have been the marathon I went into to watch it. Still, its one of the best anime I've seen.

Started 
Gintama [3 eps] Funny, but no english was a downer for me. Perhaps I'll search for the English version.
Hellsing [4 eps]. Don't feel like continuing this.  Its doesn't have anything exciting.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Shonen Jump on a break this week, no bleach, naruto, one piece.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Finished watching Midori no Hibi and Kiss x sis, both are ecchi animes. Midori no Hibi is pretty good with good storyline and Kiss x sis is sick with objectionable content.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 10, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Finished watching Midori no Hibi and Kiss x sis, both are ecchi animes. Midori no Hibi is pretty good with good storyline and Kiss x sis is sick with objectionable content.



I am done with the ecchi genre after watching Mayo Chiki. Total wastage of time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

what is ecchi ??


----------



## aaruni (Aug 10, 2012)

Ecchi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Ecchi (エッチ etchi?, pronounced [et.tɕi]) is an often used slang term in the Japanese language for erotic fantasy and sexual innuendoes.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 10, 2012)

nims11 said:


> I am done with the ecchi genre after watching Mayo Chiki. Total wastage of time.



Seen Mayo Chiki, that ain't that good Anime. But some of Ecchi are good like Chobits and Golden Boy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 11, 2012)

^ Golden Boy is fantastic. Finished it a few days ago. 

And started Flame Of Recca.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 12, 2012)

Finished watching Bleach season 8 still long to go...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Flame of Recca reminds me of "You You Hakusho". Finished 7 eps so far.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Who remembers this? 
*i.imgur.com/2Dale.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Finished Bleach Arrancar Arc @ Epi-310. Can anyone tell me when the next arc begins ? I don't want to watch weird fillers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Bleach Arrancar Arc @ Epi-310. Can anyone tell me when the next arc begins ? I don't want to watch weird fillers.



u finished Ep 310 you are 6 episodes more to finish season 14.
Season 15 begins at 317


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

The Xcution arc is the cr@ppiest of all the fillers
only the Ichigo's new sword and costume was something to look at


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  
So, season 17 is the end of Bleach Anime right ? Is it worth the time ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

season 17 seems nice according to manga readers and reviewers


----------



## RBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> The Xcution arc is the cr@ppiest of all the fillers
> only the Ichigo's new sword and costume was something to look at


That isn't filler.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> So, season 17 is the end of Bleach Anime right ? Is it worth the time ?


There isn't any season 17, nor there is going to be.


Watching - Another, Clannad, High School of The Dead. Also watched Hyakka Ryouran, turned out bit unexpected but anyway finished it.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> That isn't filler.


that was a part of main story?!?!


RazorbladeXtreme said:


> There isn't any season 17, nor there is going to be.


that quincy arc in manga..isnt it going to be made into anime and be aired in future?


----------



## RBX (Aug 15, 2012)

Piyush said:


> that was a part of main story?!?!


Yes - it was in the manga.



Piyush said:


> that quincy arc in manga..isnt it going to be made into anime and be aired in future?


Read pages 4,5 of this thread
Also, from bleach wikia -


> Episode 366 was the last anime episode, but the manga is still ongoing and has entered its final story arc. The English dub continues as normal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2012)

^yeah right 366 was last TV episode....

but Manga is still on....thanx to Tite Kubo


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 16, 2012)

maghahahahahh wahahahhachichiyunogrowup yoyoyochildrenhi

^^ 

dont that that too seriously


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> maghahahahahh wahahahhachichiyunogrowup yoyoyochildrenhi
> 
> ^^
> 
> dont that that too seriously


whahahhhaha whahahayunousespaces yoyoyonoobhi


^^please mind it


----------



## RBX (Aug 17, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> maghahahahahh wahahahhachichiyunogrowup yoyoyochildrenhi
> 
> ^^
> 
> dont that that too seriously



This is the answer to that other thread that asks why Indian animation industry isn't successful.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 17, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> maghahahahahh wahahahhachichiyunogrowup yoyoyochildrenhi
> 
> ^^
> 
> dont that that too seriously



A common misconception and i pity those who have the same.
WIkipedia on Anime


> Anime is a style of animation originating in Japan, characterized by colorful graphics and often featuring themes intended for an adult audience


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2012)

seriously...kids these days
cant differentiate between cartoons and animes :/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 17, 2012)

Finished Flame of Recca. Another good ol'piece.  
Watched the first epi of Steins;Gate and I'm confused.///


----------



## nims11 (Aug 18, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Watched the first epi of Steins;Gate and I'm confused.///



Keep watching, you will get it.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Finished ToraDora yesterday, nice anime. Started watching Samurai 7.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 18, 2012)

AZ: Top 20 Epically Cool Anime Characters Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Nice video, hate the cr@P commentary in a voice that makes me want to put red poker through my ears.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Nice video, hate the cr@P commentary in a voice that makes me want to put red poker through my ears.



expected lelouch (Code geass) atleast in top 5 
Also, i would have preferred byakuya instead of Aizen. Still, Good video.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

Need feedback on these:

-->Gintama
-->Fairy Tail
-->Archer


----------



## nims11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Need feedback on these:
> 
> -->Gintama
> -->Fairy Tail



Gintama : Haven't seen but definitely on my "plan to watch" list. It is on top of the myanimelist.net's anime list and i have also read lots of positive reviews of it.

Fairy Tail : My favourite shounen since it differs lot from the big three (naruto, one piece, bleach). Instead of stretching the story, Fairy Tail has short enjoyable arcs. It has a rich and awesome set of characters. If you didn't like bleach, you will see where Fairy Tail excels. If you liked bleach, you will definitely like Fairy Tail.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Need feedback on these:
> 
> -->Gintama
> -->Fairy Tail
> -->Archer



Gintama : Saw, three episodes. Most say its good. I have a mixed opinion since I failed to get the jokes thrown in japanese. 

Fairy Tail: Caught a few episodes. Its pretty good.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks guys
will start these 2 after naruto shippuuden


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

Any anime similar to Bleach???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Any anime similar to Bleach???



Fairy tail
Code Geass
Samurai Champloo
Gintama


----------



## nims11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Any anime similar to Bleach???



Fairy Tail!!


----------



## akash22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Any anime similar to Bleach???


Deathnote


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Fairy tail
> Code Geass
> Samurai Champloo
> Gintama





nims11 said:


> Fairy Tail!!





annindyadas said:


> Deathnote



What similarity is there in them with Bleach....any??


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 21, 2012)

Hunterxhunter


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 21, 2012)

annindyadas said:


> Deathnote



Presence of Shinigami in both, i suppose. Nothing more. Both are completely different.

Query:

In which order do I start Fate/ series ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> What similarity is there in them with Bleach....any??



well I cant explain it that easily
but you have to watch it to believe it
Fairy Tail resembles much better to bleach than anything else


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> well I cant explain it that easily
> but you have to watch it to believe it
> Fairy Tail resembles much better to bleach than anything else



Hmm..will check it out...

anybody seen Ranma??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw a few episodes on Ranma when I had Animax, for the ecchi moments. xD


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've seen Ranma 1/2, pretty funny anime with lot of Ecchi.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

well Animax has full bag of animes...
Captain Tsubasa
Full Metal Alchemist
Get Backers
Ninku

but sad part is..its not available with my cable operator


----------



## nims11 (Aug 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> well Animax has full bag of animes...
> Captain Tsubasa
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Get Backers
> ...



The problem with animax is that there are only 5-6 ongoing shows during a period and half of them are english dubbed. Watching Full metal alchemist is english was not as pleasant as the subbed one.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> well Animax has full bag of animes...
> *Captain Tsubasa
> Full Metal Alchemist
> Get Backers
> ...


Used to have, now its just a cr@p load of reality shows and some third rate animes.



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..will check it out...
> 
> anybody seen Ranma??


Saw all eps.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 28, 2012)

Picked up Naruto again from Epi 190. Its filled with fillers. :/ Most shonen jump start off awesome, get you hyped,  make you drop your jaws, and after they are successful enough, they are filled with idiotic fillers. Damn it.


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 8, 2012)

Any anime like deathote where there are a lot of mind games and strategic thinking?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> Any anime like deathote where there are a lot of mind games and strategic thinking?



Stein;s Gate
Chaos Head


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 9, 2012)

Naruto
Bleach
Clannad (Both Seasons)
DeathNotes
Code Geass - Lelouch Of The Rebellion
In no particular order.
Death Notes is exceptionally well written.
Bleach and naruto get on your nerves sometimes due to fillers.

Edit:I found a great software to rename and organize your anime collection.
Rename according to episode name.Does everything automatically.
Helped a lot to sort out the terrible naming sytem of animes.Best of all its open-source

**filebot.sourceforge.net/*


----------



## mastervk (Sep 11, 2012)

read Naruto manga..it is much better than anime..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2012)

I was thinking if it was possible to "add" Eng audio to animes?
I completed Naruto_Shonen_jumps in Eng dub
So watching Naruto_Shippuuden in Japanese dub isnt giving me the same feeling
the episodes are all End subbed...
So is there any way to add the eng dubbing to those episodes?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2012)

I don;t know any site where you can get those eng dub audio. Better to get the Eng dubbed episodes. Sadly the size is big. Dual Audio is another good option but its hard to find them. 

Anyway,
Finished around 80 Episodes of Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Neo (Oct 7, 2012)

nims11 said:


> AZ: Top 20 Epically Cool Anime Characters Part 1 - YouTube



Wtf did i just see..
Anyway, Luffy is the best man. :beer:


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2012)

> If you're a fan of Steins;Gate, you won't want to miss Robotics;Notes, the next installment of sci-fi/adventure from Mages (formerly 5pb).
> 
> We just launched the official Facebook page for Robotics;Notes in North America. Be sure to 'Like' it and keep coming back for the latest news, discussions, and streaming episodes from FUNimation.
> 
> Robotics;Notes starts airing Friday, October 12 at 11:15CST.


 ---Steins;Gate


----------



## Anorion (Oct 10, 2012)

hey yeah Steins; Gate is cool 
been catching up on Avatar: The Last Airbender and The Legend of Korra 
rediscovered Samurai Jack, the music is soo cool


----------



## RBX (Oct 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> In which order do I start Fate/ series ?



I'm not too sure as I haven't watched it -
1.Fate/Stay Night [2006]
2.Fate/Zero (Prequel) [2011]





JojoTheDragon said:


> I don;t know any site where you can get those eng dub audio. Better to get the Eng dubbed episodes. Sadly the size is big. Dual Audio is another good option but its hard to find them.



On the contrary, I find it hard to find English-only releases - Most good sites I know make it mandatory to include Japanese Audio.


Recently watched anime-
Gakuen Alice (Great, have watched it multiple times on Animax but gets nicer with Japanese voice)
Princess Lover (A bit disappointing)
Tiger and Bunny (Great)
Angel Beats (Needed more episodes and character development)

Watching -
Seikon no Qwaser (Way too ecchi, but unlike many others - has a good plot)

Lined up/stalled -
Ergo Proxy
Another
Durarara
Get Backers 
Hungry Heart
Seikon no Qwaser II
Queen's Blade I,II
Code Geass
Mayo Chiki
Maji de Watashi
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn
Clannad

Edit:
For those who prefer to read manga after downloading, here is a nifty tool I've been putting to use for a while -
*blog.domdomsoft.com/2009/08/06/manga-downloader/domdomsoft-manga-downloader-2/

The limited version does the job exceptionally well.


----------



## hellscream666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


> rediscovered Samurai Jack, the music is soo cool



hell yeah !! 

latest addition to mangas i read : Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Neo (Oct 20, 2012)

Holy Fu*k. Sword Art Online is AWESOME. The best ongoing anime as of now. One piece is next .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2012)

Finished Naruto Manga to the point it was released last. Much better than the anime. And in the mean while started reading Fairy Tails.


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Naruto Manga to the point it was released last. Much better than the anime. And in the mean while started reading Fairy Tails.



And I guessed that this thread might be dead. 
Anyway, are mangas worth reading? Haven't read even a single one till now.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 4, 2012)

My recent animes:

*Kino's Journey (9/10)*: Excellent episodic anime presenting social problems in a unique way. The main character is very well made and is perfect for the show. A Must Watch.
*Daily Lives of High School Boys (8/10)*: What can i say, i had never laughed and smiled in any TV series recently until this one. As the name says, this is an anime about, well, all about daily lives of few high school boys. A light anime which will definitely remind you about your high school days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2012)

Neo said:


> And I guessed that this thread might be dead. Anyway, are mangas worth reading? Haven't read even a single one till now.


There are quite a few. Pick up naruto or fairy tails and see how you like it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2012)

nims11 said:


> My recent animes:
> 
> *Kino's Journey (9/10)*: Excellent episodic anime presenting social problems in a unique way. The main character is very well made and is perfect for the show. A Must Watch.
> *Daily Lives of High School Boys (8/10)*: What can i say, i had never laughed and smiled in any TV series recently until this one. As the name says, this is an anime about, well, all about daily lives of few high school boys. A light anime which will definitely remind you about your high school days.



Can these 2 be compared with GTO ?


----------



## Neo (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ you don't say. GTO is better, IMO.
Anyway, started OP yet?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^ you don't say. GTO is better, IMO.
> Anyway, started OP yet?



Have to download it first
Cant decide whether to watch it eng dub or eng subbed
any suggestions?


----------



## kisame (Nov 10, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ended.Very good series.9/10 from me.
Added D. Gray Man to my reading list.Looking good so far.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Nov 19, 2012)

Finished reading monster manga, started reason full metal alchemist. I must say that manga are lot better than animes.


----------



## kisame (Nov 19, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Finished reading monster manga, started reason full metal alchemist. I must say that manga are lot better than animes.


Amen to That.
Recently started reading The World God Only Knows.Very good Comedy manga.


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Have to download it first
> Cant decide whether to watch it eng dub or eng subbed
> any suggestions?


Watch sub. Also, dub is not available after episode 144


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me from where can I download Naruto manga pdf from episode one ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you seriously gonna read it from start?? Its in 611th chapter now.....

My list is not exhaustive but these are the ones I like the most:

Anime Series
1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Deathnote
4. Dragonball and Z
5. Toradora (The novel is awesome)
6. Familiar of Zero
7. Fate Stay Night
8. Hyouka
9. Fullmetal Alchemist and FMA Brotherhood (I liked the original one better because of more depth and feelings, Brotherhood was more comedic)
10. Fruits Basket
11. Hayate the Combat butler
And there's so many more..............

Cartoon:
1. Jetsons
2. Flintstones
3. Tom and Jerry kids show (childhood treasures)
4. Cardcaptor Sakura (deliberately in Cartoon Section  )
5. Sinchan


Movies:

1. Akira
2. Howl's Moving Castle
3. My neighbour Totoro
4. Metropia
5. Rango
6. *Grave of the Fireflies* Really cried seeing this, has anyone else? I recommend this one from the bottom of my heart...
7. Spirited away
8. Vexille
9. Battle for Terra
10. Castle in the Sky

I loved each and every one of the movies............


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes. I am going to read from start. Any sources ?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Torrenting is best for this type, but its banned on the forum, so cant advise

Naruto Chuushin | Anime and Manga downloads without registrations or hassles!
You can check here......though you probably wont get pdf format


----------



## aaruni (Nov 28, 2012)

Torrenting (P2P) is very much allowed. Only piracy is banned...


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

And isnt it piracy when the volumes are actually up for sale on Flipkart. i have 3 volumes of them


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Rule no. 1 regarding piracy

"don't ask, don't tell"


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Can anyone tell me from where can I download Naruto manga pdf from episode one ?



Torrents are best for this. Anyway, Naruto is not worth reading. Read Sword Art Online. Its the best.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't say that, its definitely definitely worth a read, if not twice........... Its just that its long..........I started 3 years ago....... And still had to leave a few parts of the manga not reading, just the summary.......


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, only thing I have to say after watching Naruto and Naruto Shippuden is " NARUTO, Y U NO STOP BEING GAY? " . And so is the thing with manga.
Add this to the amount of fillers in the series.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

He HE  I agree, romance is a li'l less..............

And fillers are disgusting, really, but that cant really be helped.......


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

Now you are being gay. Romance wtf? Think a little and you will know why I called him gay. He behaves like a 6 year old and a lot more lol.
And then there is Sasuke- "I'll kill my brother at any cost." " Oh that was a mistake, now I'll destroy Hidden Leaf." WTF. I have lost all hope from this series.
Well anyway, opinions differ.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wellll..........................................   

 But I still love that series..................


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> Now you are being gay. Romance wtf? Think a little and you will know why I called him gay. He behaves like a 6 year old and a lot more lol.
> And then there is Sasuke- "I'll kill my brother at any cost." " Oh that was a mistake, now I'll destroy Hidden Leaf." WTF. I have lost all hope from this series.
> Well anyway, opinions differ.



Well I want to kill Sasuke too for his stupid reasons and Naruto for his "I have all the responsibilities" attitude

The only sane person in that series is Shikimaru Nara


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

How do you guys like Bleach?????


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

@Piyush well, the only 'cool' person IMO is Madara. And also Minato.



debarshi said:


> How do you guys like Bleach?????


Bleach is good.


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

The best anime I've come across till now are One Piece and Sword Art Online. 
Luffy is just AWESOME.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Itachi is cooool as well........


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Itachi is cooool as well........



Itachi, again, is lol.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2012)

debarshi said:


> How do you guys like Bleach?????



Marvelous


----------



## debarshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Your avatar is gr8, seriously lol


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> @Piyush well, the only 'cool' person IMO is Madara. And also Minato.
> .


+1 for Minato
But I was talking about a lil more "regular " ones 



debarshi said:


> Itachi is cooool as well........


yup


Neo said:


> Itachi, again, is lol.


Luffy is lol 


Zangetsu said:


> Marvelous


agreed
long live Ichigo


----------



## Neo (Nov 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Luffy is lol



You better watch your mouth here, or you'll regret it. Well, but he is lol, in the other way.


Piyush said:


> agreed
> long live Ichigo



There is one thing which I still don't understand. When Ichigo became so powerful, what was the need to usr The Final Getsugatensu for that lol guy ( don't remember the name  )
but you know, things like this happen a lot of times in animes.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Neo said:


> You better watch your mouth here, or you'll regret it. Well, but he is lol, in the other way.


I know why he is lol and why you love him so much....


----------



## kisame (Nov 29, 2012)

Just finished Hyoka.Entertaining and interesting anime.
Can anyone suggest something similar to this anime????


----------



## debarshi (Nov 29, 2012)

How many episodes did you watch??  (i am guessing 22.5 episodes)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2012)

Slowly grazing though "History's greatest deciple Kenichi" . Its delicious.


----------



## kisame (Nov 29, 2012)

debarshi said:


> How many episodes did you watch??  (i am guessing 22.5 episodes)


Watched 22 episodes.I dont understand .5 here.Care to clarify????


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ credits may be


----------



## Neo (Nov 29, 2012)

Watched '5 Centimeters Per Second' again. This thing is a masterpiece. Totally loved it.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 30, 2012)

Nope the 11th episode has a 11-5(a full blown episode)

"11.5 (OVA)	"What I Should Have Is"
"Motsu beki Mono wa" (持つべきものは) 	July 8, 2012
It is a "pleasant" and hot summer morning for Hōtarō, as he wakes up and goes downstairs to start his day. But he notices that someone is using the shower and wonders who it is as he heads to the kitchen. But he knows the answer when he finds an open red suitcase in the living room. The one using the shower is his older sister, Tomoe Oreki, who has just returned from her global vacation. He calls out towards the shower, confirming if the one in it was his sister. She replies with a "I'm home" and jokingly says that he can jump into her arms. He rejects the offer, which disappoints Tomoe. Tomoe, then, offers him a job where she promises that he can do nothing over at her university's pool as a life guard as opposed to staying at home doing nothing. Oreki willingly accepts. "

From Wikipedia


----------



## Revolution (Nov 30, 2012)

Just watch Nichijou who want to laugh.
Even serious guy like me could not stop laugh.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 3, 2012)

romance lovers, give _ef - A tale of memories_ and _ef - a tale of melodies_ a try. Also watched _Another_, a great piece in the horror genre.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2012)

Manga Updates :
Naruto [latest ch]
Fairy Tail [latest ch]
GTO [ @ 130 or something ]

Anime:
Ao no exorcist: This one has a great start. Lets see if it can keep me interested.
One Piece : stupid skypia arc has made me puke. Will continue after a while


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Must watch darlings.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anime vs real life. Some images might be NSFW 

*en.rocketnews24.com/2012/12/16/anime-vs-real-life-a-picture-dump/


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2012)

Currently watching Magi,K,Robotics Notes,Psycho Pass etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep, TFS dubbed episodes are Hillarious
DBZ has been and always will be my favourite anime..
Kinda sad how crappy the hindi dub is.. Original funimation was awesome


----------



## Neo (Dec 17, 2012)

6Diablo9 said:


> Anime vs real life. Some images might be NSFW
> 
> *en.rocketnews24.com/2012/12/16/anime-vs-real-life-a-picture-dump/



I find the anime counter parts sexier than the Japanese human girls


----------



## kisame (Dec 25, 2012)

If you are looking for comedy manga,give Zippy Ziggy a try.(Actually its a manhwa)
You won't stop laughing once you start reading it.
10/10 for comedy.


----------



## RBX (Dec 25, 2012)

Watching Hunter x Hunter (2011), feels really nice to watch it, reminds of older anime.


----------



## kisame (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching Fate/Stay Night right now.Looking Interesting.
Its first opening song is really good.


----------



## Neo (Dec 31, 2012)

kisame said:


> Its first opening song is really good.


Nice. Opening and ending sings of SAO ate also nice (all four), but I'm not able to find its karaoke


----------



## debarshi (Dec 31, 2012)

Which one do you like better - Fate-ZERO or Fate Stay Night


----------



## Neo (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching Fate-Zero, on episode 6, have watched Stay Night.


----------



## kisame (Dec 31, 2012)

^Which one was your fav servant from fate stay night??
Mine was Archer.


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol didn't know about Fate ZERO, watched fate/stay night years ago. Thanks for posting here guys


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2013)

Completed naruto manga up till latest chapter...
i'm so much waiting for next couple of chapters as they'd also put some light ( i hope so) on the other sides of the war too 


Spoiler



Kage's status
Orochimaru's revival
HQ's condition


----------



## debarshi (Jan 3, 2013)

Spoiler



^ HQ is wiped out.........
The kage are alive, but probably at the cost of Tsunade's life as she told Katsuyu to heal everyone with her remaining chakra.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2013)

debarshi said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yea but they didnt show the place in pieces, cant a miracle happen over there??!??!

and cant that slug (forgot the name) stitch Tsunade back even after she heals  others (which is still not shown in manga)

I just wish Orochimaru do something good with his revival by Sasuke 

too many deaths


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2013)

Naruto(season 1) watched till episode 19


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2013)

watched 
Dragon Ball +movies (complete)
Dragon Ball Z +movies(complete)
Dragon Ball GT +movies (complete)
One piece +movies (upto episode 578) except One Piece Film: Z
Naruto (complete)
Naruto Shippuden (upto episode 294)
Highschool Of The Dead (complete)
Beyblade (complete)
Beyblade V Force (complete)
Transformers Armada (complete)
Transformers Energon (complete)
Jackie Chan Adventures (complete)
Digimon Adventures (complete)
Digimon Adventures 02 (complete)

Watching
Bleach (reached episode 12)

Will watch:
Transformers Cybertron
Beyblade G Revolution
Death Note
Fairy Tail
Fullmetal Alchemist
Detective Conan
Pokemon


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 8, 2013)

it is tough keeping track of stuff lol

few manga that are kinda ok-ok and worth a bit of read

God of highschool
Soul Cartel
Btoom
Gintama
Breaker: new waves
Akumetsu
Arago
Zetman

will be updating with others soon as soon as i can remember them names


----------



## Neo (Jan 8, 2013)

Finished Valkyria Chronicles. SO F**KING AWESOME. I think I should stay away from emotional animes now, I have a soft heart in things like that.
Next up are 5 Centimeters per Second and The Place Promised in Our Early Days/


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jan 8, 2013)

For the lovers of cartoon, Avatar - The last Airbender (TV series) is a must watch. It's not exactly anime but it is very much like those, it has been made in USA. It's a great show.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> For the lovers of cartoon, Avatar - The last Airbender (TV series) is a must watch. It's not exactly anime but it is very much like those, it has been made in USA. It's a great show.



I can vouch for that. Love that show! 
Guess what my "Avatar" is!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2013)

Completed Bleach manga till the latest chapter

Currently reading Fairy Tail manga, chapter 121 <-- This is a good one as its not filled with fillers, even in its anime series


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Completed Bleach manga till the latest chapter


So Bleach Manga is over?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 8, 2013)

watching naruto ep. 092


----------



## Neo (Jan 8, 2013)

btw, Finished 5 Centimeters per Second. And man, those details in it, just WOW! This is something which I give 10/10. The ending wasn't much clear to me at first. Watched it again. Now I know why it is awesome. Recommend this to everyone. Very enjoyable.

Next up is "The Promised Place in Our Early Days". Tagline: Against all odds, a promise will be kept.


CommanderShawnzer said:


> watching naruto ep. 092


Believe me, Naruto is one of the worst things I ever watched. Drop it.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> So Bleach Manga is over?


nope
still going


Neo said:


> btw, Finished 5 Centimeters per Second. And man, those details in it, just WOW! This is something which I give 10/10. The ending wasn't much clear to me at first. Watched it again. Now I know why it is awesome. Recommend this to everyone. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Believe me, Naruto is one of the worst things I ever watched. Drop it.



5CpS is awesome.. eye candy

and yea Naruto was bad.. filled with fillers
but Naruto Shipuuden is much much better... believe me


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 9, 2013)

Watching death note now. Awesome series *mindblown* 
Keeping up to date with bleach and ft manga. Naruto shippuden anime is filled with fillers just like naruto -.- I've skipped most and so have been waiting for a new real episode for over a month. Bleach's fillers were wayyyyyy better.


----------



## Neo (Jan 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 5CpS is awesome.. eye candy
> 
> and yea Naruto was bad.. filled with fillers
> but Naruto Shipuuden is much much better... believe me


There are still some things which I don't get in there. I'll have to read its manga I guess. 
And to tell you honestly, I cobt get it off my mind. Takaki and Akari kissing, Him remembering her each day each second, those sakura falling at 5 centimeters per second.. they just dont go off my mind...  what to do 

Shippuden isn't that good either. Right now, there are just do many fillers. Also, I think the anime/manga is lame after having watched some masterpieces.


----------



## Neo (Jan 9, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Keeping up to date with bleach and ft manga. Naruto shippuden anime is filled with fillers just like naruto -.- I've skipped most and so have been waiting for a new real episode for over a month


The last proper episode I remember was sometime in mid November


----------



## Neo (Jan 10, 2013)

I was in a crying mess while listening to the song..
BTW, I now know why 5 Centimeters Per Second is a MASTERPIECE.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. Will watch it. Another busy year.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2013)

Neo said:


> I was in a crying mess while listening to the song..
> BTW, I now know why 5 Centimeters Per Second is a MASTERPIECE.



I know that song from the movie 5CpS. And I loved it when I watched the movie two times. But something is bugging me after I watched the song shared in above video...


Spoiler



This just ain't the original version of the song it seems! In the movie I watched, Takaki does NOT see Akari after the whole train passes! But in the song in above video, he does (well his younger self).


So are the two songs different? :S

Here's the song which I saw in movie:


----------



## Neo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm.. to me, it seems like some video made by someone else. I posted that video because that was the only one I found with on screen English lyrics.. the one you posted seems more like the original one. 

Also, I want to FU*K THAT TRAIN, NO, RAPE THAT TRAIN SO MUCH FOR COMING THERE. Vyom, how did you get the movie/story/song/Akari/Takaki/and probably other bullshits off your mind?I am not able to do so... :'( And the song makes me sad.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> Hmm.. to me, it seems like some video made by someone else. I posted that video because that was the only one I found with on screen English lyrics.. the one you posted seems more like the original one.


Well, so that means, we have two different versions of the song. Probably that video was made to give an alternate ending to those who wanted that to be this way. 



Neo said:


> Also, I want to **** THAT TRAIN SO MUCH FOR COMING THERE. Vyom, how did you get the movie/story/song/Akari/Takaki/and probably other bullshits off your mind?I am not able to do so... :'( And the song makes me sad.


Well, I consider that train not as a train but as a symbolism of drastic changes in our lives that prevents us to lead to a better (or worse) alternative. If it had not been the train then it could have been something else. What the writer showed here was not their bad luck since they couldn't met just because a train passed by. But maybe they tried to explain how our life changes in effect to small incidents / decisions.

In the end what matters is that we seldom get what we desire when we are children. But what we get is actually the cumulative sum of every decision that we take, priorities we choose and circumstances that we led into ourselves irrepective of whether it proves good or bad in the end.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> Also, I want to FU*K THAT TRAIN, NO, RAPE THAT TRAIN SO MUCH FOR COMING THERE. Vyom, how did you get the movie/story/song/Akari/Takaki/and probably other bullshits off your mind?I am not able to do so... :'( And the song makes me sad.



Well this is the touch of this movie. But if you still want to get over with it, then watch/read Great Teacher Onizuka, not onlythat its a great anime/manga of all time, but it will leave you thinking real good in some circumstances. Its about how a gangster wants to be a school teacher... and so the story begins.


----------



## Neo (Jan 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, so that means, we have two different versions of the song. Probably that video was made to give an alternate ending to those who wanted that to be this way.


The video of the first song was nothing different than the original one. They were still kids when they meet after the train passes. So that does not changes anything, IMO.

BTW, I had to think really hard to get what Makoto Shinkai wanted to convey by that last scene. I even read the manga for that (I didn't one whole reading it). It was a happy ending after all.

What lesson do you think Makoto Shinkai wanted to convey by the movie?



Piyush said:


> Well this is the touch of this movie. But if you still want to get over with it, then watch/read Great Teacher Onizuka, not onlythat its a great anime/manga of all time, but it will leave you thinking real good in some circumstances. Its about how a gangster wants to be a school teacher... and so the story begins.


Thanks for the suggesstion, but I've already started with Full Metal Panic and KNK. Both of them seem great.



Vyom said:


> Well, I consider that train not as a train but as a symbolism of drastic changes in our lives that prevents us to lead to a better (or worse) alternative. If it had not been the train then it could have been something else. What the writer showed here was not their bad luck since they couldn't met just because a train passed by. But maybe they tried to explain how our life changes in effect to small incidents / decisions.
> 
> In the end what matters is that we seldom get what we desire when we are children. But what we get is actually the cumulative sum of every decision that we take, priorities we choose and circumstances that we led into ourselves irrepective of whether it proves good or bad in the end.



Nicely written. But I knew what that train in the end  symbolizes. I was trying to say that they should have met and the train ( i.e. how their life happened to them and how they ended up far away from each other) shouldn't have come in between them.
To conclude, thats how life happens.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

Cartoon: Tom & Jerry, Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo.
Manga: Hagemaru FTW!!
Manga Movie: Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bepop.
Comics: Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished Samurai Champloo
Good short anime series. Loved the soundtrack, the scenic views were equally good. Story seems to be pretty decent too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Just finished Samurai Champloo
> Good short anime series. Loved the soundtrack, the scenic views were equally good. Story seems to be pretty decent too.


Yeah, loved it.


Also guys sad news,* Bleach Anime has ended at ep 366, they will no longer produce it, that means the last arc, i.e the quincy war arc will not be produced.* 

One of the best anime, with the best soundtracks I had ever seen, Fk.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> ......
> One of the best anime, *with the best soundtracks* I had ever seen, Fk.



True that. Sad news though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2013)

^Old news. Arrancar ARC > All


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Old news. Arrancar ARC > All


Well, the thousand year war arc is just starting and from what I'd seen so far its gonna be great, more history revealed, bleach will go out with a bang.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

I dnt know the reason y they are not producing any more episodes


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I dnt know the reason y they are not producing any more episodes


Licensing issues and fillers ended up killing bleach, same fate would fall on Naruto if they didn't switch to the main arc then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2013)

The thousand year arc is only on manga right ? Can I have the edition no ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The thousand year arc is only on manga right ? Can I have the edition no ?


THE BLOOD WARFARE - Bleach Wiki - Your guide to the Bleach manga and anime series


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you dattebayo.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Started watching the *Saiyuki(Saiyuki, Saiyuki Reload, Saiyuki Reload Gunlock)* anime:

*static.zerochan.net/Saiyuki.full.62636.jpg

Animax followers will remember this as Journey to the west.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 25, 2013)

Ahhh... Animax. I loved it but now can't watch since most of the dth networks have removed it


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Ahhh... Animax. I loved it but now can't watch since most of the dth networks have removed it


Local cable, have to love it, still shows animax, only issue is Animax does not show great shows like it used to, new shows are mostly cr@p.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

Any other channel like Animax?
Can we ask our DTH service provider to add some channels from abroad (just asking if its possible) ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Any other channel like Animax?
> Can we ask our DTH service provider to add some channels from abroad (just asking if its possible) ?


Nope and nope.

The only way for us to watch anime is to pirate it, sad.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2013)

Sad and sad.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 27, 2013)

^ sadness incarnate. 

Finished Air Gear ep 18. Freedom tech.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys I would really like to recommend an anime 
baka to test
please watch this highly recommended I almost died laughing, its hilarious...

And the others I recently completed worth watching are 
shakugan no shana
.hack//sign


----------



## Neo (Jan 27, 2013)

lol.. Baka word reminds me of Boku no Pico.  I doubt anyone has watched it, only 3 episodes though.

I recently completed Kara no Kyoukai. Well, hilarious, only one which could compete with Clannad I guess. 
Currently watching these :
Shakugun no Shanna - watchable
Angel Beats - This is stupid but awesome
Gun grave - epic sh*t


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 27, 2013)

finished air gear anime.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

shakugan no shana very watchable its amazing if u start it u will be compelled to complete it (atleast i was) 

i was so compelled that i had to watch season 3 in subs because dub will be out in march


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 28, 2013)

Started Usagi Drop. The art style is amazing. Very shooting and looks really really soothing. I almost shed a tear.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Started Usagi Drop. The art style is amazing. Very shooting and looks really really soothing. I almost shed a tear.



Heard a lot about this one. There are only 11/12 episodes, right?
Need to search my hdd now.


----------



## Neo (Jan 29, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Started Usagi Drop. The art style is amazing. Very shooting and looks really really soothing. I almost shed a tear.


Save up your tears for the ending. This was a masterpiece!

BTW, completed Angel Beats. I did shed some tears, especially in the last episode. This was awesome.
I hope Shakugan no Shana will not make me shed tears..


----------



## kisame (Jan 29, 2013)

Started watching Psycho Pass.
Story is well knitted around Sibyl System(system used to keep tabs on people's crime tendency).
Recommended if you are into cyberpunk anime.10/10


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

kisame said:


> Started watching Psycho Pass.
> Story is well knitted around Sibyl System(system used to keep tabs on people's crime tendency).
> Recommended if you are into *cyberpunk anime*.10/10


GiTS


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2013)

Neo said:


> Save up your tears for the ending. This was a masterpiece!
> 
> BTW, completed Angel Beats. Never cried this way in these days man. This was awesome.
> I hope Shakugan no Shana will not make me shed tears.



Every anime you watch these days make you cry


----------



## Neo (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Every anime you watch these days make you cry




Urusai! Urusai! Urusai! its not like I want to....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

Neo said:


> Urusai! Urusai! Urusai! its like I want to....



looks like u started liking it .....
( r u watching in english sub?)

By the way completed angel beats felt like it needed more episodes 
they should have extended the happy part for long before introducing sad part....
Wanted more episodes to reveal the mysteries...

By the way isn't there any funny anime like baka to test ....
Plz suggest...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> l
> By the way isn't there any funny anime like baka to test ....
> Plz suggest...



I haven't watch BtT, but one hell of a comedy anime with good characters folding is GTO- Great Teacher Onizuka.

I always recommend this anime to those who seek funny animes. And all of them liked it to the fullest.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks dude I'll watch it for sure...


----------



## ©mß (Jan 30, 2013)

Beyblade
Pokemon
Digimon
Inazuma Eleven
Slug Terra
Duel Masters
Yu-Gi-Oh
Ben 10
Recess
Galactic Football


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

©mß said:


> Beyblade
> Pokemon
> Digimon
> Inazuma Eleven
> ...



ok out of these (m telling my opinion which i have watched out of these)
pokemon is the lamest of all seriously how long are they planning to progress that thing....
starting seasons were good and they were interesting a little then it became total lame....
recess is one of the good comedy show..........
galactic football is also good but they didn't complete it...
ben 10 till Ultimate alien was good but now they are degrading it in omniverse
beyblade season 1,2and 3 were good  later just ruined...
digimon also only season one was worth watching .........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Heard a lot about this one. There are only 11/12 episodes, right?
> Need to search my hdd now.





Neo said:


> Save up your tears for the ending. This was a masterpiece!


That's why I am watching this one slowly, letting my mind slowly absorb the story...till the climax. Daikichi , you have my respect.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> That's why I am watching this one slowly, letting my mind slowly absorb the story...till the climax. Daikichi , you have my respect.


i couldn't stop myself from completing it gonna watch it again now..........

really wished it had more episodes......


----------



## Neo (Jan 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> really wished it had more episodes......


Control your greed. There are many others which are waiting to be watched anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

for those who don't know usagi drop is based on manga & anime covers about 45% of manga so if you want to complete the story read manga to get a closure.in anidb check tags & if it says manga then anime is based on manga & you can search it in mangaupdates which usually lists how much manga is covered by anime.e.g.for usagi drop it lists anime version end at vol.4 chapter 24.
Baka-Updates Manga - Usagi Drop


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't find my favorite anime anywhere, *Captain Tsubasa*, I even went as far as to import it from USA, but they either have $700 disc sets(incomplete), or the new road to 2002, not the original one, one of the best anime since it covers football as well(my favorite sports)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

the original Captain Tsubasa 128 episode series was never subtitled or released in english by any fansub group or official channel.only way to get this series is TV recordings.there is such a torrent but its huge(~25gb) & only 15 seeders atm(simply search captain tsubasa tvrip in torrentz).

P.S.language is german & japanese.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the original Captain Tsubasa 128 episode series was never subtitled or released in english by any fansub group or official channel.only way to get this series is TV recordings.there is such a torrent but its huge(~25gb) & only 15 seeders atm(simply search captain tsubasa tvrip in torrentz).


No english dub, soo sad, but I'll get it anyway, you get 8000+ respect mate.

PS: No english subs either, have to visit subscene


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

i don't think you are going to find english sub.only complete release of this are in french,spanish & german.out of these only french release has soft subs so unless some french fan has extracted the french subs & translated them to english i seriously doubt anyone is going to attempt to create english subs from scratch using avi german or spanish dubs.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't think you are going to find english sub.only complete release of this are in french,spanish & german.out of these only french release has soft subs so unless some french fan has extracted the french subs & translated them to english i seriously doubt anyone is going to attempt to create english subs from scratch using avi german or spanish dubs.


*i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/482/template.jpg

So sad, I think I'll go and cry a little


----------



## Neo (Jan 30, 2013)

did you even try nyaa and toshokon. Pretty much everything is available there.
PS : In most cases, sub is a lot better than dubs


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neo said:


> did you even try nyaa and toshokon. Pretty much everything is available there.
> PS : In most cases, sub is a lot better than dubs


Does nyaa and toshokon have Captain Tsubasa? Can you check please, don't care about subs/dubs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

@neo,any anime viewer should know this.anidb lists all the releases of an anime stating language,file type,resolution etc.if a release is not listed on anidb even after days/weeks of its release then it is not done by standard sources & most likely it is not worth it either.now-a-days even one person groups like dmonhiro releases are listed on anidb.it is well known even without looking on anidb that Captain Tsubasa original 128 episode series was never released in english by any fansub or official channel.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @neo,any anime viewer should know this.anidb lists all the releases of an anime stating language,file type,resolution etc.if a release is not listed on anidb even after days/weeks of its release then it is not done by standard sources & most likely it is not worth it either.now-a-days even one person groups like dmonhiro releases are listed on anidb.it is well known even without looking on anidb that Captain Tsubasa original 128 episode series was never released in english by any fansub or official channel.


So sad, I wish I had a video capture card when it aired on animax repeatedly over 3 times


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadly there are no Indian fansub group or else someone would definitely record those animax broadcast if it were in USA/UK.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> sadly there are no Indian fansub group or else someone would definitely record those animax broadcast if it were in USA/UK.


Yeah, specially at that time when PC hardware costed like gold and a few families had desktop, there are a few people now who record current animax broadcasts, but no one did when they aired shows like Get Backers(animax dub is better than usa dub), daigunder(no dub/sub, not even in amazon), Captain Tsubasa, another football anime(forgot name, guy had orange hair I think), cyborg kurochan etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

you mean this:
List of programs broadcast by Animax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hungry Heart: Wild Striker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hungry Heart - Wild Striker (TV) - Anime News Network


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you mean this:
> List of programs broadcast by Animax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hungry Heart: Wild Striker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hungry Heart - Wild Striker (TV) - Anime News Network


Ah yes, it wasn't as good as Captain Tsubasa(flash kicker in animax), but I loved it when he kicked the ball and it glowed and it looked as if it was causing a sonic boom


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2013)

i still remember laughing along with my cousins when we first watched a scene of captain tsubasa where the ball actually made a hole in the wall after ripping through the goal net.this is one of the many reasons i never watched a complete sports anime series.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i still remember laughing along with my cousins when we first watched a scene of captain tsubasa where the ball actually made a hole in the wall after ripping through the goal net.this is one of the many reasons i never watched a complete sports anime series.


Its anime dude, what do you expect? I never said it will replace EPL


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, specially at that time when PC hardware costed like gold and a few families had desktop, there are a few people now who record current animax broadcasts, but no one did when they aired shows like Get Backers(animax dub is better than usa dub), daigunder(no dub/sub, not even in amazon), Captain Tsubasa, another football anime(forgot name, guy had orange hair I think), cyborg kurochan etc.



oh damn cyborg kurochan was my favorite 
and i m sure i saw diagunder in english but it was very.................................... long back....


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> oh damn cyborg kurochan was my favorite
> and i m sure i saw diagunder in english but it was very.................................... long back....


No no, I saw it english too(Animax), what I mean is that I can't find any sources to download or buy the dvds, neither sub/dub available for purchase, I saw all these in Animax 8-9 yrs back I think.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

Neo said:


> Control your greed. There are many others which are waiting to be watched anyway.



please tell me more of this kind of anime also

also i watched first two episodes of Great Teacher Onizuka i didn't like it at all

i didn't got feeling of watching an anime... idk what was it music, animation, comedy.......

i hoped it was great like baka to test......



tkin said:


> No no, I saw it english too(Animax), what I mean is that I can't find any sources to download or buy the dvds, neither sub/dub available for purchase, I saw all these in Animax 8-9 yrs back I think.



i remember cyborg kurochan was also available in hindi at that time i watched it most of the time...


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> please tell me more of this kind of anime also
> 
> also i watched first two episodes of Great Teacher Onizuka i didn't like it at all
> 
> ...


I saw it in english, didn't like the hindi dub, and thankfully our local operator switched to the english feed after some weeks. Also I can't find it online, neither for download, nor dvds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

@gta0gagan,i read the Great Teacher Onizuka manga & it was very good.i don't know about anime but i think you should at least watch 10 episodes to get an idea about the story.

@tkin,i did watch some episodes of captain tsubasa but mainly for laughs.after all what matters is that i enjoyed it


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @gta0gagan,i read the Great Teacher Onizuka manga & it was very good.i don't know about anime but i think you should at least watch 10 episodes to get an idea about the story.
> 
> *@tkin,i did watch some episodes of captain tsubasa but mainly for laughs.after all what matters is that i enjoyed it*


Attaboy, you and me both


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2013)

dude seriosly m at 5th episode now... its kinda boring............


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Updated first post with these:

Naruto(Anime+Manga)
One Piece(Anime+Manga)
Fairy Tail(Manga)
Rurouni Kenshin(Anime+Manga)
Cyborg 009(Anime)
Gundam - All, i.e 0079-Seed Destiny(Anime)
Break Blade
.hack//sign/legend of the twilight(Anime)
DT Eightron(Anime)
Ranma 1/2(Anime)
Cyborg kurochan(Anime)

I'll add you guy's lists as well.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2013)

@Tkin
Do you have a MyAnimeList account. If not, do check that. A good portal to keep your anime/manga log, about which you have watched/ about to watch/ on hold/ plan to watch/ etc....

Check my siggy if you want a preview (though i have not updated it since 10-15 days)


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @Tkin
> Do you have a MyAnimeList account. If not, do check that. A good portal to keep your anime/manga log, about which you have watched/ about to watch/ on hold/ plan to watch/ etc....
> 
> Check my siggy if you want a preview (though i have not updated it since 10-15 days)


Nice, I'll create a profile soon, thanks.


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2013)

here tkin, I researched a little for you *www.hiei-tf.fr/frenchies-subs/?cat=8
they have fansubbed the first 31 eps. But they've more or less stopped
Well, tl ran into HW problems+he's poor so it has taken some time. Maybe he will continue soon.



tkin said:


> Updated first post with these:
> 
> Naruto(Anime+Manga)
> One Piece(Anime+Manga)
> ...


If you ask me, I wont put those animes in must watch list.

PS : thats a pretty old anime though, '83


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rurouni Kenshin & mobile suit gundam 0079(& its sequel zeta gundam) are considered as classics of anime.japan even has a 60 foot tall gundam statue at the gate of a gundam theme park in Tokyo.

@@gta0gagan,GTO is about a gangster like teacher(but not bad/evil) teaching a class full of rowdy/rich/arrogant students who think no teacher can stand upto them but onizuka being a tough gangster like former leader of a feared motorbike gang use unconventional methods to tackle students & their issues.if you don't like the sound of it then GTO is not for you.it is much different from baka test kind of series.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> here tkin, I researched a little for you *www.hiei-tf.fr/frenchies-subs/?cat=8
> they have fansubbed the first 31 eps. But they've more or less stopped
> Well, tl ran into HW problems+he's poor so it has taken some time. Maybe he will continue soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Rurouni Kenshin & mobile suit gundam 0079(& its sequel zeta gundam) are considered as classics of anime.japan even has a 60 foot tall gundam statue at the gate of a gundam theme park in Tokyo.


I have watched the first four, and only Rurouni Kenshin is a must watch out of those. So I thought others might be the same as naruto/fairy tail


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> I have watched the first four, and only Rurouni Kenshin is a must watch out of those. So I thought others might be the same as naruto/fairy tail


Cyborg 009 is great too, so goes for cyborg kurochan, it was funny as hell, .hack was good, dt eightron was not bad either.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2013)

@whitestar
side I like the story but the show doesn't have the 'feel' that is present in shows like angel beats and baka to test 
also the animation is not that good enough
I m just pointing my views not that m saying it its bad but watching it didn't make me laugh like other shows .... M already past episode 10


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2013)

add kara no kyoukai and Clannad to the list. Most awesome anime of all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

@gta0gagan,that's the problem with older manga/anime i.e.animation style & "feel".some people can tolerate it some don't so i understand why you don't like it.

@neo,mobile suit gundam 0079(& its sequel zeta gundam) are old shows & may not seem interesting to those who can't tolerate older animation style & feel.nevertheless this show is considered as grand daddy of all mecha shows so if someone like mecha shows & can tolerate older anime style then it is a must watch.of course if mecha shows are not your cup of tea or you hate seeing afro/hippi style hair cuts on anime character then you can skip it.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @gta0gagan,that's the problem with older manga/anime i.e.animation style & "feel".some people can tolerate it some don't so i understand why you don't like it.
> 
> @neo,mobile suit gundam 0079(& its sequel zeta gundam) are old shows & may not seem interesting to those who can't tolerate older animation style & feel.nevertheless this show is considered as grand daddy of all mecha shows so if someone like mecha shows & can tolerate older anime style then it is a must watch.of course if mecha shows are not your cup of tea or you hate seeing* afro/hippi style hair cuts on anime character* then you can skip it.


Samurai champloo  
Totally unorthodox, but loved it anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

i know about it but haven't seen it.i simply don't have enough time even though i have access to 2TB of anime(almost all major/known/popular series in last 12 years i think).


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know about it but haven't seen it.i simply don't have enough time even though i have access to 2TB of anime(almost all major/known/popular series in last 12 years i think).


Next time I go to NCR I'll visit your house. 

PS: I'll break in if you don't let me in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

i don't get it.what would you do with 2TB of anime when you can't get time to watch it all not to mention ongoing/current series which only add up to the list?my cousin has this collection & more free time than me but even he hasn't watched more than 15% of his collection till now.i advised him to go slow on anime collecting & instead watch korean movies which thankfully he agreed.

P.S.after watching almost 50 korean movies i can say now that whether comedy,drama or emotion they beat bollywood movies hands down.hell they can give complex to yash chopra/SRK movies in terms of romance & teary scenes.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't get it.what would you do with 2TB of anime when you can't get time to watch it all not to mention ongoing/current series which only add up to the list?my cousin has this collection & more free time than me but even he hasn't watched more than 15% of his collection till now.i advised him to go slow on anime collecting & instead watch korean movies which thankfully he agreed.
> 
> P.S.after watching almost 50 korean movies i can say now that whether comedy,drama or emotion they beat bollywood movies hands down.hell they can give complex to yash chopra/SRK movies in terms of romance & teary scenes.


I watch a lot of anime dude, its just that I don't have the means to download it due to my 512kbps internet plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

surely you have downloaded at least 100gb of anime by now even on a 512kbps connection on which you can download 4gb/day running 24 hours.most older series are 4-5gb for 24 episodes so by this account you should be able to watch one anime series completely while another series finished downloading in background so essentially you will never run out of anime series to watch.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2013)

dude where do u live in ncr ??


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> surely you have downloaded at least 100gb of anime by now even on a 512kbps connection on which you can download 4gb/day running 24 hours.most older series are 4-5gb for 24 episodes so by this account you should be able to watch one anime series completely while another series finished downloading in background so essentially you will never run out of anime series to watch.


Right now my anime collection is: 170*4.2~720GB written to dvd, and about 50GB in hard disk, and I had watched all of them. I can never have enough anime, and I also download games, movies, etc, so can't dedicated a conn. to anime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

720gb & watched all of it!then what anime you want to watch because i am pretty certain you have watched almost all popular/known series of last 7-8 years.

in NCR i am moving around so sometimes gzb,sometimes noida & sometimes delhi.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 720gb & watched all of it!then what anime you want to watch because i am pretty certain you have watched almost all popular/known series of last 7-8 years.
> 
> in NCR i am moving around so sometimes gzb,sometimes noida & sometimes delhi.


Nope, I download only high quality, though I have a lot, still more to go, I mean a few years back a guy was selling a 5 2TB ecternal hdds all full with anime, that's 10TB, granted he was asking a huge amount for the content, but ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

ok then tell me some of the anime series you are missing.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ok then tell me some of the anime series you are missing.


Hmm, ok, I'll add more as I go:

*Cyborg kurochan*
*Daigunder*
*Cyborg 009(have incomplete series, a few eps missing at the end)*
*DT Eightron*
Stratos 4
eX'D
*Hungry Heart
Captain Tsubasa*
Silent Mobius
Saber Marionette series
R.O.D The TV
Ninku
*Detective School Q*
Darker than Black
Fate/Stay Night
Samurai 7
Captain Harlock
Wolf's Rain.

In bold are anime series I had gone to the ends of the earth to find a dub or even dvds to purchase, no luck


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2013)

Darker than Black
 Fate/Stay Night
 Wolf's Rain.

^^These are easily available, no?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Darker than Black
> Fate/Stay Night
> Wolf's Rain.
> 
> ^^These are easily available, no?


Yeah, I marked the rare ones in Bold, actually those are impossible to find.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

well Cyborg kurochan,Daigunder,Cyborg 009 & Ninku were never released completely by any fansub group so only way to get them is recorded english axn/animax broadcasts which i seriously doubt anyone has.you already know about captain tsubasa.you can get english sub versions of DT Eightron,Hungry Heart & Detective Academy Q(correct title,animax title was modified) but no english dub because these were never released in english(aka usa dvd release) by parent company so again only way to get english dub is animax broadcast recordings.rest are easy to find & they have english dubs except harlock saga(& according to reviews official dvd english dub was so bad that fansub group dropped english dub).


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> well Cyborg kurochan,Daigunder,Cyborg 009 & Ninku were never released completely by any fansub group so only way to get them is recorded english axn/animax broadcasts which i seriously doubt anyone has.you already know about captain tsubasa.you can get english sub versions of DT Eightron,Hungry Heart & Detective Academy Q(correct title,animax title was modified) but no english dub because these were never released in english(aka usa dvd release) by parent company so again only way to get english dub is animax broadcast recordings.rest are easy to find & they have english dubs except harlock saga(& according to reviews official dvd english dub was so bad that fansub group dropped english dub).


Detective Academy Q and hungry heart available? Where? PM me asap.


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2013)

@whitestar if its mecha, then FMP comes to mind .


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> @whitestar if its mecha, then FMP comes to mind .


Gundam started it all, remember, in our childhood we use to buy metallic pencil boxes? About 90% of them had gundam images on them: Gundam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2013)

@Neo,FMP is good but it falls more into comedy zone(at least in anime which only covers 1/3rd of novels & novels are darker but at least the novels ending is satisfactory,you should read summary of novels to know what happened after FMP:TSR & trust me it is very good after events of FMP:TSR with lots of twists & turns).gundam though started this trend of 15-16 year old piloting mecha with exceptional skills compared to grownups.to this today more than 90% of mecha shows have 15-16 year old as mecha pilots & main characters.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Neo,FMP is good but it falls more into comedy zone(at least in anime which only covers 1/3rd of novels & novels are darker but at least the novels ending is satisfactory,you should read summary of novels to know what happened after FMP:TSR & trust me it is very good after events of FMP:TSR with lots of twists & turns).gundam though started this trend of 15-16 year old piloting mecha with exceptional skills compared to grownups.to this today more than 90% of mecha shows have 15-16 year old as mecha pilots & main characters.


Break Blade.


----------



## Neo (Feb 1, 2013)

Whitestar, didn't knew that. Arigato.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 1, 2013)

Started Fate/Zero. Not bad.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> Whitestar, didn't knew that. Arigato.



wth! i thought we were supoosed to talk in english here


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 1, 2013)

In this thread nihingo works. If you don't like Nihingo, what the hell are you doing in this thread ?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2013)

I am a fan of movies, where time is not linear, and time manipulation is at its core. I also started watching Anime these days. So it was natural that when I saw, "The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (2006 film)" I was very excited.
But then I came to know it was a remake of many movies and series that came earlier. So I somehow got the *1983* version of the movie. 

But now I am having difficulty finding the *1997 * and *2010* version of the movie from "my sources". Can anyone help me by providing a good reliable source? Of course through PM. Please! 

I am always available on #krow on freenode.

And PS: Finished *"Clannad"* yesterday. It was very awesome. And I would like to thank the one who recommended me! I think it was Piyush. _Arigato_ piyush!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I am always available on #krow on freenode.
> 
> And PS: Finished *"Clannad"* yesterday. It was very awesome. And I would like to thank the one who recommended me! I think it was Piyush. _Arigato_ piyush!



I recommended it like 4-5 months back. But its good that you completed it  . 
So, I have another masterpiece for you, it includes your fav interest, time lock and related mystery. The anime is Stein;s Gate. Do watch it, I'm 101% sure you'd love it.

BTW, I still cant find something like City Hunter . Care to give me some equally good Korean series?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 1, 2013)

dude Japanese???
seriously ... i only watch english subbed and dubbed and ya i don't know all those terms every term i have to take a look at jap dictionary to just understand??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2013)

i don't watch much anime compared to some here but still i think these are some basic terms every anime viewer should know about:arigatou,senpai,-sama/-san/-kun suffixes,kawaii,otosan,okaasan etc.these are basic & after watching 15-20 series you should know the meaning of these words.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 2, 2013)

lol XD never needed to look at everything i watched was english dub so i could understand perfectly.....

by the way do u mind telling me some of the basics i should know it wouldn't hurt to know it...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

well japanese is a very complex language still the least anyone should know is suffixes used at the end of names.e.g.kun is usually used for same age group person or those considered as close friend.-sama is used as respect like for older persons or someone with authority.-san is used as someone you are familiar with/friend with but not enough to call -kun & it has some tone of formality.in dub you don't hear these suffixes so sometimes true meaning of relationships will be lost.e.g.if main character call one girl name with -kun while other girl name with -san then he is more familiar/close with 1st girl than 2nd girl.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> well japanese is a very complex language still the least anyone should know is suffixes used at the end of names.e.g.kun is usually used for same age group person or those considered as close friend.-sama is used as respect like for older persons or someone with authority.-san is used as someone you are familiar with/friend with but not enough to call -kun & it has some tone of formality.in dub you don't hear these suffixes so sometimes true meaning of relationships will be lost.e.g.if main character call one girl name with -kun while other girl name with -san then he is more familiar/close with 1st girl than 2nd girl.


LOL, learned that while reading manga.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

i started reading manga much later(naruto was the reason because fed up of fillers & spoilers by a friend  ) & yes manga also helped in understanding some of the basic terms.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2013)

Calling someone "-kun" or "-san" is the most basic thing I learned from Clannad, where a lot of episodes centered around the same to express the feelings of the two protagonists for each other. It was fun! 

Now, there is also Clannad: After Story, and the movie based on the first season. I hope you have watched them Piyush.

Also, can anyone recommends me some source to get the 1997 and 2010 version of "The Girl who leapt through time" please?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Calling someone "-kun" or "-san" is the most basic thing I learned from Clannad, where a lot of episodes centered around the same to express the feelings of the two protagonists for each other. It was fun!
> 
> Now, there is also Clannad: After Story, and the movie based on the first season. I hope you have watched them Piyush.
> 
> Also, can anyone recommends me some source to get the 1997 and 2010 version of "The Girl who leapt through time" please?



I've seen the After story but not the movie. And do check my previous post to you, gave you suggestions and need some suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

^^you have only watched 10-12 series till now.that's too low.try initialD(1st season is best),best racing car anime in my opinion with some good details.animation style is a bit old being an old series but logic of car racing is superb.


----------



## Neo (Feb 2, 2013)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time. Kinda sad but Mikato Shinkai really does some awesome work.

*i3.minus.com/ibz8l4ubqai5a.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I've seen the After story but not the movie. And do check my previous post to you, gave you suggestions and need some suggestions.



Steins;Gate? Added it to list. It does looks amazing. Thanks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 3, 2013)

any1 recommend me some new animes....
by the way already comleted GTO ( great teacher onizuka) nice show nice story but i didn't laugh enough ending was good worth the time time spent on watching the show.....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 3, 2013)

Go watch Death Note, if you haven't already.


----------



## Neo (Feb 3, 2013)

Started  watching Hellsing Ultimate. This is one ultimate sh*it!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2013)

Any other animes suggestion?
Death note is almost complete....
And I think I m not gonna  continue clannad didn't like it very much....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

try initialD(1st season is best),best racing car anime in my opinion with some good details.animation style is a bit old being an old series but logic of car racing is superb.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2013)

@whitestar Thinking of racing anime try oban start racers m sure you'll like it


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

And also eX'D


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

@gta0gagan,once you have seen initial D & liked it there is not a single racing series i know which you even feel need to see unless you have lots of free time. do watch 1st few episodes to see how an old AE86 can beat a GTR on a downhill race track(logic is almost believable assuming skills of the main character,some nice acceleration/de-acceleration & braking concepts).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2013)

amazing can't wait to see it but first completeing death note


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

just a reminder.according to reviews english dub of initial D is terrible so watch the sub version & it has better music too compared to dub version.anyway do brush up a little on centrifugal force from 11th class physics to clearly understand the logic behind hero's 1st race win(the example in book about why roads corner turns are build with one side slightly higher to prevent overturning of vehicles).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2013)

hey already on 8th episode in english dub.....
but seriously it becomes really tiresome to watch dub version..
i watched shakugan no shana 3 in eng dub cause it will release in dub version in march.....

lol physics sure dude now what was the formulae again???


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just a reminder.according to reviews english dub of initial D is terrible so watch the sub version & it has better music too compared to dub version.anyway do brush up a little on centrifugal force from 11th class physics to clearly understand the logic behind hero's 1st race win(the example in book about why roads corner turns are build with one side slightly higher to prevent overturning of vehicles).


I remember it, initial D, well my favorite race was the one in the mountain against two girls, that last minute swerve was awesome, :goes to find initial D dvds:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

F=(m*v^2)/r,centrifugal force works opposite to centripetal force & force objects away from center of circular motion.circular corners of the road are build with slightly higher edge instead of simple plain road to provide necessary force to vehicles tires so they can turn without overturning because of centrifugal force.of course it has a limit velocity & if you exceed that velocity while turning your vehicle will overturn.hero uses a novel idea to exceed this limit velocity while turning without crashing in the 5th episode to win the race.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> F=(m*v^2)/r,centrifugal force works opposite to centripetal force & force objects away from center of circular motion.circular corners of the road are build with slightly higher edge instead of simple plain road to provide necessary force to vehicles tires so they can turn without overturning because of centrifugal force.of course it has a limit velocity & if you exceed that velocity while turning your vehicle will overturn.hero uses a novel idea to exceed this limit velocity while turning without crashing in the 5th episode to win the race.


But one thing has always bugged me, when you see in real life drift races that take place in dirt roads or wet roads, but a road is designed in such a way that when dry it will provide a high frictional force against a tire, meaning that on a dry road a car trying to drift will lose control or turn over, see movies, that when a car loses control at high speed it tends to turn over, this was exaggerated way too much in the anime and also in games.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2013)

it also depends on kind of tires used.e.g.there are different type of tires used for dry & wet conditions as they are designed to keep the friction in accordance with road conditions.same set of tires may be very good for wet roads but very bad for dry roads.also in real life too drift racing happens on dry roads but drifting on dry roads with high speeds require some serious skill not to mention it is more taxing on tires & car too so that's why most drift races happen on dirt/wet roads.this is also why beginners are advised to learn basic of drifting on wet/dirt roads with low speeds first.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> F=(m*v^2)/r,centrifugal force works opposite to centripetal force & force objects away from center of circular motion.circular corners of the road are build with slightly higher edge instead of simple plain road to provide necessary force to vehicles tires so they can turn without overturning because of centrifugal force.of course it has a limit velocity & if you exceed that velocity while turning your vehicle will overturn.hero uses a novel idea to exceed this limit velocity while turning without crashing in the 5th episode to win the race.



dude u only told the centrifugal force formulae XD what about the inclination the coefficient of friction b/w tires and road.........


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude u only told the centrifugal force formulae XD what about the inclination *the coefficient of friction* b/w tires and road.........


This is what ultimately seals the drifter's fate


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> I remember it, initial D, well my favorite race was the one in the mountain against two girls, that last minute swerve was awesome, :goes to find initial D dvds:



+1 my favourite is that episode too ..
Completed stage1
considering to leave other seasons on hold for now
overall story is good but lacks the 'factor', interesting to watch
but seriously guys u should give oban star racers a try...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2013)

this is anime thread not engg. entrance exam thread.i wasn't even sure about posting the centrifugal force formula.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude just kidding...


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Feb 5, 2013)

*Anime/Cartoon/Mangas Recommended by Digitians*

I'm a huge fan of anime
I watched and liked the following
Anime :
1. Naruto still going on
2. Elfen Lied
3. One piece still going on
4. Devil may cry
5. Bleach
6. Avatar the last Airbender
7. Higurashi
8. Another
9. K anime
10. Zetsu no tempest 
11. Initial d
12. Full metal alchemist 
13. Dragonball z
14. Yu yu hakusho
15. Yu gi oh
16. Samurai x
17. Naruto sd
18. Fruit basket
19. Hellsing ultimate
20. Great teacher onizuka
21. Beelzebub
22. Kuroko no basuke
23. Area no kishi
24. Hungry heart
25. Slam dunk
26. Air gear
27. Death note
28. Beyblade
29. Pokemon
30. Digimon
31. Katekyo Hitman reborn
32. Rosaria vampire
33. Sengoku basara 
34. Black jack
35. Black jack 21 ova
36. Prince of tennis season 1
37. Hunter x hunter 2011 still going on
.Etc
Thats all i remember ryt now...
I finished all the animes and still going on...Anime rockxxx


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

guys its like m going to need more suggestions for anime please suggest me anime with Comedy + Romance + School + Super Power 
in short anime like baka to test where i can laugh the hell out of me and please don't suggest old animes as they don't have the *"feel"*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2013)

try Rosario to Vampire.


----------



## Neo (Feb 5, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> I'm a huge fan of anime
> I watched and liked the following
> Anime :
> 1. Naruto still going on
> ...


Welcome to tdf. You should probably make an account on myanimelist.net. 
Also, plural of anime is not animes. Japanese does not work that way. In the the same way, plural of ninja is not ninjas and of samurai is not samurais. 
And yea, anime are cool.


----------



## Neo (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> And I think I m not gonna  continue clannad didn't like it very much....


Die! Burn!


----------



## Neo (Feb 5, 2013)

Btw, completed Hellsing Ultimate. Equal to Gungrave in epic shitness. Go watch it.
Started Bakemonogatari. It has some awesome fan service


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> And I think I m not gonna  continue clannad didn't like it very much....


Well, it did get better as the story progressed. Despite the fact that I love action and sci-fi a lot, and not love drama so much, I still liked it. The characters in Clannad had an innocent charm, and subtle humor that I liked. I can only say, it did get better as the story progressed.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

Completed Golden Boy
9/10
Cant say anything more, it'd be bad for kids


----------



## Neo (Feb 5, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, it did get better as the story progressed. Despite the fact that I love action and sci-fi a lot, and not love drama so much, I still liked it. The characters in Clannad had an innocent charm, and subtle humor that I liked. I can only say, it did get better as the story progressed.



And you cannot forget FUKO-CHAN. One of the cutest characters


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 6, 2013)

there is seriously something weird about characters there eyes also I read the plot in wikipedia before continuing and wth all the girls digging  at same guy... Its weird there is some light funny part ... But I don't think its enough...
And that ghost girl thing...
Basically if that if possible in clannad world y can't they bring back dead???


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Watching Saiyuki Gunlock, not bad, like it, watched Saiyuki and Saiyuki Reload earlier.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Anime/Cartoon/Mangas Recommended by Digitians*

I have watched gungrave but doesn't find it that interesting...nd thanks for correcting me


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 8, 2013)

Neo said:


> Die! Burn!



wth! what did I do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2013)

you criticized clannad,neo's favourite show.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2013)

....
i saw like first 6-7 episodes in english dub ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

don't mean to be critical but many english dubs are just terrible.if you have to watch dubs then do read some reviews on popular anime forums or google before watching.i am saying this because regarding character's voice(especially girls) there is a huge difference between sub & dub versions not to mention meaning also(modified to suit american taste).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2013)

^exactly why I prefer subs. All otakus understand this eventually.  

Anyways:
Finished : Fate/Zero Season 1

Started: Fate/Zero Season 2. Next up is ep24
Samurai Champloo. Weird anime. :S


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2013)

my case is different the 'feel' doesn't come at watching the sub version its like reading manga with background music......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2013)

then you are doomed in case of many animes as they have terrible dub.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> my case is different the 'feel' doesn't come at watching the sub version its like reading manga with background music......


Ditto man, dubs all the way, but I agree, some dubs are too horrible to watch, but there are good dubs, like DBZ, Bleach(awesome voice acting), naruto dub sucks, so does fairy tail, rurouni kenshin was good, saiyuki series carried it out ok, but some are just too horrible to watch unless you want to hear expressionless voices, hero powers up, screams, you feel like he's giving an interview.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ditto man, dubs all the way, but I agree, some dubs are too horrible to watch, but there are good dubs, like DBZ, Bleach(awesome voice acting), naruto dub sucks, so does fairy tail, rurouni kenshin was good, saiyuki series carried it out ok, but some are just too horrible to watch unless you want to hear expressionless voices, hero powers up, screams, you feel like he's giving an interview.



dude don't even try to keep dbz in horrible dub
that show is epic 
I practically grew up watching it practically watching the repeats again and again...in the tv(as I got my internet like only 2yrs back)
but as soon as I got internet I finished the whole series like 3 times before even considering anything else
its my favourite show of all time wish they had made some new saga's for it........
That show has special place for me like at the very top of everything else...


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude don't even try to keep dbz in horrible dub
> that show is epic
> I practically grew up watching it practically watching the repeats again and again...in the tv(as I got my internet like only 2yrs back)
> but as soon as I got internet I finished the whole series like 3 times before even considering anything else
> ...


Read the DAMN POST.  


> Ditto man, dubs all the way, but I agree, some dubs are too horrible to watch, *but there are good dubs*, like DBZ, Bleach(awesome voice acting), naruto dub sucks, so does fairy tail, rurouni kenshin was good, saiyuki series carried it out ok, but some are just too horrible to watch unless you want to hear expressionless voices, hero powers up, screams, you feel like he's giving an interview.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2013)

Bleach dubs are good only if you watch the show in good quality like on animax. Usually the lower quality has a significant impact on the audio quality such that original japanese audio sounds wayyyy better than the dubs.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Bleach dubs are good only if you watch the show in good quality like on animax. Usually the lower quality has a significant impact on the audio quality such that original japanese audio sounds wayyyy better than the dubs.


How about HDRips?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

animax use its own dubbing artists(usually asians proficient in english) instead of using official dvd dubbing(usually americans all the way) which in my experience is usually worse.


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't mean to be critical but many english dubs are just terrible.if you have to watch dubs then do read some reviews on popular anime forums or google before watching.i am saying this because regarding character's voice(especially girls) there is a huge difference between sub & dub versions not to mention meaning also(modified to suit american taste).



Exactly right. I stopped watching in dub after I saw Clannad's eng dub. It was horrible. Since then, subs all the way.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> animax use its own dubbing artists(usually asians proficient in english) instead of using official dvd dubbing(usually americans all the way) which in my experience is usually worse.



^^ That means I haven't really heard the real dubs in good quality


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Samurai Champloo. Weird anime. :S


Give it some tine and you'll be hooked to it



Neo said:


> Exactly right. I stopped watching in dub after I saw Clannad's eng dub. It was horrible. Since then, subs all the way.


Exactly


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 11, 2013)

not exactly an anime or anything .. but u guys remember "Samurai Jack" ? One of my all time favorite shows


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, that series was awesome.. I remember, I have watched every single episode of it .. too bad the voice actor of Aku died  and the series was shut down..
There are reports of a SJ movie coming out..


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah .. was a sad day when Jack was no more ... been hearing about the movie for sometime .... hopefully it comes out soon..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2013)

Completed Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch
The show is a masterpiece. It is my first mech type anime.
Bad thing is I didnt download R2 and I'm now regretting it, should have downloaded it too .

Any good website where I can watch its shows without too much of trouble?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

i should tell you that code geass R2 is not as good as 1st season but on its own it is still good.it's a popular series so it should be available on many sources.just search using google.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i should tell you that code geass R2 is not as good as 1st season but on its own it is still good.it's a popular series so it should be available on many sources.just search using google.



Well I got many opinions regarding it , some also saying Code Geass= Death Note + Mechas. And many guys are saying R2>R1 in some ways while some are supporting opposite cause. I haven't gone for full reviews or anything but I do feel like the production house did some justice with R2 too.

Anyways I tried watchanimeon, animefreak, animeplus, etc... all are filled with ads and stuff with poor video mirror support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

why not download it?i never recommend online streaming for anime.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> why not download it?i never recommend online streaming for anime.



Reasons:

1> Cliffhanger ending
2> 512 kbps


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, that series was awesome.. I remember, I have watched every single episode of it .. too bad the voice actor of Aku died  and the series was shut down..
> There are reports of a SJ movie coming out..


My favorite show, such an awesome concept and aku rocked, period, I have the show but its stopped, I was hearing about a reboot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2013)

Remember this episode ?.. 
this was the best IMO


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 11, 2013)

Watching fate/stay night in English dub cos I couldn't get the subbed version. feels like I'm watching some random cartoon. 
Without nihongo ....it just doesn't feel like anime. Argh. But I will bear it , for the love of the series.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

don't worry.as long as i am here i can find links for any series available on net.


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone saw "Samurai Champloo"??? Short one, but really touched my heart.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> Anyone saw "Samurai Champloo"??? Short one, but really touched my heart.


Have it in dvd, awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> Anyone saw "Samurai Champloo"??? Short one, but really touched my heart.



Its different from other animes. Soundtrack and the scenery was the best part of the anime followed by the story and character development.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 11, 2013)

completed The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya  amazing show i'll recommend it........



Spoiler



after watching everything, i really think its really kyon who has the power to manipulate reality....

the first episode episode 00 everyone will be thinking its dumb nonsense and useless but i think it really has some meaning to the whole story...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

Completed Elfen Lied. Nice small series. The last episode could have been extended 2 mins more.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

who is watching currently on going anime series? some one please tell me if there is a good one..


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> who is watching currently on going anime series? some one please tell me if there is a good one..


Fairy tail.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Fairy tail.



i watched till the episode where lucy gets a key from her father which looks like a clock hand she tries to escape with it and then i got bored and stopped watching

so any good fights in the new episodes?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i watched till the episode where lucy gets a key from her father which looks like a clock hand she tries to escape with it and then i got bored and stopped watching
> 
> so any good fights in the new episodes?


Bleh, you had missed the two major battles, one against jellal, another against some powerful dark mage, natsu engages dragonforce during both the fights, check this video(start at 11:00 for the most awesome battle):

*Dragonforce baby(14:00)* 

And a pic, this should entice you enough to read the manga and watch the anime:


Spoiler



*fs01.manga-access.com/manga/317/11713/FT98_20_NS.png


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ this is a very old episode and i already watched this....btw which episode number did you last watch?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ this is a very old episode and i already watched this....btw which episode number did you last watch?


Have you watched Natsu vs Zero fight?

@ 24mins.

If you watched them both you came a long way, then how come you said it gets boring? Naruto fillers were boring, same with bleach fillers, this is not.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ yes i watched this also also after this all of the fairy tail members goes to some island for S Rank exam where they encounter one the dragons called Acnologia who hates the humans and who also defeated Gildarts in an instant (as told by Gildarts in the earlier episodes) and after this arc some story related to lucy starts which is pretty boring...


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> ^^ yes i watched this also also after this all of the fairy tail members goes to some island for S Rank exam where they encounter one the dragons called Acnologia who hates the humans and who also defeated Gildarts in an instant (as told by Gildarts in the earlier episodes) and after this arc some story related to lucy starts which is pretty boring...


Its a small arc, it would be over soon, next is the grand battle games, battle galore.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its a small arc, it would be over soon, next is the grand battle games, battle galore.



i want to skip this arc so can you tell me from which episode should i watch the grand battle games?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i want to skip this arc so can you tell me from which episode should i watch the grand battle games?


Afaik 151 is when the Grand Battle Games begin, pretty exciting episodes.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Afaik 151 is when the Grand Battle Games begin, pretty exciting episodes.



just watched epi 151 and yes the previous ark ends in this episode..thanks for telling me the exact episode number

also i watched an anime a while back called "One Outs" based on baseball....its an amazing anime you should really check it out


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2013)

beelzebub was good, now i need to see sket dance.


----------



## Neo (Feb 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> who is watching currently on going anime series? some one please tell me if there is a good one..



Zetsuen no Tempest , One Piece


----------



## kisame (Feb 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> who is watching currently on going anime series? some one please tell me if there is a good one..


Ixion Saga DT(Comedy)
Psycho Pass(Crime Thriller)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2013)

+1 to IS DT


----------



## sggupta95 (Feb 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> beelzebub was good, now i need to see sket dance.


both are awesome,and i'm reading their mangas.

the greatest anime/cartoon, IMO is one piece.it is one anime which i think everyone should see.it is also the bast shounen manga.
i want to post more,but will post them after my 12th.


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2013)

sggupta95 said:


> both are awesome,and i'm reading their mangas.
> 
> the greatest anime/cartoon, IMO is one piece.it is one anime which i think everyone should see.it is also the bast shounen manga.
> i want to post more,but will post them after my 12th.



dbz holds the summit for me, nothing else compares. but i love other animes as well.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> dbz holds the summit for me, nothing else compares. but i love other animes as well.



I still remember that goku vs freiza fight

"5mins for planet to explode"

took more than 5 episodes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2013)

^ Exactly why I stay away from DBZ.  

Onepiece - Almost done with season 8. 
Fate/Stay Night: @ Ep 19
Sword Art Online : @ Ep 2


----------



## sggupta95 (Feb 16, 2013)

icebags said:


> dbz holds the summit for me, nothing else compares. but i love other animes as well.



as far as i'm concerned,one piece>>>DBZ.although admittedly,i haven't watched the complete DBZ.

but this i can say,one piece is much better in terms of story progression.from the episodes that i have watched,DBZ tended to focuse heavily on fights,leaving the story.

and DBZ is quite old,so it has a much bigger fanbase.also in terms of size,dragon ball had 520 chapters.one piece has around 700 now,and is only around its half-way point.
apologies for sounding like a fanboy,which i am.

edit:i'm thinking of watching GTO.is the anime good enough?although i prefer manga over anime any day.is the anime able to do justice to the manga?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

sggupta95 said:


> edit:i'm thinking of watching GTO.is the anime good enough?although i prefer manga over anime any day.is the anime able to do justice to the manga?



GTO's manga >>> anime from what I heard


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2013)

Somehow, I always prefer anime over manga. Manga does not have what's needed IMO. 
And yeah, One Piece , >>>>DBZ, is one of the best anime.


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

Watched 5 episodes of Ghost in the shell stand alone complex, really liking this anime. Also watched the first episode of Death note, an interesting one.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

I am totally hooked on to Steins;Gate after a few episodes in the beginning. It's like totally new show later on compared to what it started in the beginning!


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

blurr said:


> *Watched 5 episodes of Ghost in the shell stand alone complex*, really liking this anime. Also watched the first episode of Death note, an interesting one.


One of the best anime's of all time, watch 2nd gig and the movies, specially the origin movie.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I am totally hooked on to Steins;Gate after a few episodes in the beginning. It's like totally new show later on compared to what it started in the beginning!



I'm glad you liked it. This is the most mind boggling/ dementia sorta anime.

Whats more, its 2nd season is decided.


----------



## sggupta95 (Feb 17, 2013)

Neo said:


> Somehow, I always prefer anime over manga. Manga does not have what's needed IMO.
> And yeah, One Piece , >>>>DBZ, is one of the best anime.



well,it depends on series to series.the artwork is undeniably better in the manga,barring some exceptions(bleach).
it all depends on how well the anime is made.some anime series almost equal to their manga source.
i don't want to generalise,but usually the anime which are in seasons and and have less episodes are better,eg. Death Note
another case is bleach.it was a very well adaptation of the manga(you can't fault the anime when the manga itself is flawed),animation quality was superb.even the fillers were decent.some of them were even better than the fullbring arc,or even the current canon storyline.
One Piece is one of those series which suffers from poor adaptation into anime.they have less fillers,but it's more harmful than good.instead of reducing fillers,they slow the pace of the canon arcs (like DBZ),introduce fillers also in the canon arcs themselves,have poor to medium animation,and generally fail to depict the awesomeness of the manga,especially the current episodes.
and even if they did a great job with the anime,the manga is just too good for the anime to do justice to it.
eichiiro oda's art style,and attention to detail is freaking awesome.
if you liked the anime,then you'll surely love the manga.


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I still remember that goku vs freiza fight
> 
> "5mins for planet to explode"
> 
> took more than 5 episodes



those 5 mins are very enjoyable, i couldn't stop. still can't.  i wonder what else animes have intense and prolonged fighting scenes like those.

i liked rurouni kenshin for the same reason (kenshin vs saito was so awesome and intense ). anyone seed the live action of rurouni kensin ?

i have not watched one piece, need to see.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> those 5 mins are very enjoyable, i couldn't stop. still can't.  i wonder what else animes have intense and prolonged fighting scenes like those.
> 
> i liked rurouni kenshin for the same reason (kenshin vs saito was so awesome and intense ). anyone seed the live action of rurouni kensin ?
> 
> i have not watched one piece, need to see.


Live action? No, but I had heard its pathetic, I'll start 'Watching' One Piece after I get a good connection, like Beam, not possible on BSNL, too may episodes 

Hey guys, you remember this? I loved it, one of the best Ramayana Portrayals ever, I am about to order it from FK, since I can't find it anywhere for "Acquiring" 
Ramayana: The Legend of Prince Rama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And this is that right? Ramayana: The Legend Of Prince Rama -: Flipkart.com


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

ramayana has bean read, watched and heard in many different forms already. so i prefer shinchan over many other things.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> ramayana has bean read, watched and heard in many different forms already. so i prefer shinchan over many other things.


How old are you?


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

or dennis the menace


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

I uesd to watch Ramayan which was aired on Cartoon Network . The film was made by Japanese artists, so it was worth watching. I used to watch it every time .


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I uesd to watch Ramayan which was aired on Cartoon Network . The film was made by Japanese artists, so it was worth watching. I used to watch it every time .


That's the link I quoted above, I loved it


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> That's the link I quoted above, I loved it



yea
dubbing was equally great


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> yea
> dubbing was equally great


And I just found a source, if it works its mine, else will buy it from fk asap.


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> That's the link I quoted above, I loved it



the link desc suggests its a movie. maybe you want the full series, if there is ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> the link desc suggests its a movie. maybe you want the full series, if there is ?


No, that's what I want, it was an anime, amazingly detailed, amazing dub, worth every penny for what its selling, there are no other anime(there was pandavas aired by cartoon network but it wasn't that good).

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQo03u6L03qjT6s5xIDPaaPNUQW4fvs326gHXiwuoHc7TcCnkBFDA

*i56.tinypic.com/2dgnvh5.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

Another one from MyAnimeList

Ramayana: The Legend of Prince Rama - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

good thing, go for it.
p.s.: i don't understand why they don't keep single dvd prices ~150/- reasonable prices would attract more sales of original content as per my judgement.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> good thing, go for it.
> p.s.: i don't understand why they don't keep single dvd prices ~150/- reasonable prices would attract more sales of original content as per my judgement.


IDk, I wish they would price old dvds like these for 150/-, cause frankly no one will probably buy it, except me.

*OMG, what have I found? Have to have the series, will sale the house if needed:*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramayan_3392_A.D.


Ram:
*www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2007/08/ramayan-08.jpg


Ravana:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1b/Ravanna_virgin.jpg


This, this is amazing 
*www.hinduhumanrights.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/1328581_RAMAYAN_3392AD1-1000x500.jpg


Bad@$$ery redefined:
*i.imgur.com/RON8cXo.jpg


*Move over Stan Lee, hindu epics are in town*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

@tkin,just found the links for a triple audio(eng,hindi,russian) 1.38gb mkv file & transferred it to my online backup account with fast access.



> I can't find it anywhere for "Acquiring"


you really need to work on your google skills .i found it in a second on private torrent tracker(which i am a member of btw with decent ratio) but it is my policy to use torrent only as last resort if i fail to download using http link which only happens 0.1% of the time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,just found the links for a triple audio(eng,hindi,russian) 1.38gb mkv file & transferred it to my online backup account with fast access.
> 
> 
> you really need to work on your google skills .i found it in a second on private torrent tracker(which i am a member of btw with decent ratio) but it is my policy to use torrent only as last resort if i fail to download using http link which only happens 0.1% of the time.


I also got that same version, will get it tonight


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ thats just comics, not anime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

so not buying the dvd from flipkart anymore.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^^ thats just comics, not anime.


Yeah, but its bad@$$
*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS1bR35Zs0e76gHB6sNTMzgMAplFoYZDALlHVDownIQub9iJlnZ



whitestar_999 said:


> so not buying the dvd from flipkart anymore.


Of course yes, will order it tonight, this is an amazing movie, I like buying rare stuff like this, just for collection 

*Look what the cat dragged in:*     

*i.imgur.com/3AlU8pB.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 19, 2013)

anyone can tell where can i watch hayate the combat butler in english dub i googled alot and couldn't find it............


----------



## icebags (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ animax.
every weekday 8:30pm /11:30pm 1 episode or saturday 2pm-4:30pm 5 episodes marathon.

alright, who watched midori days ?  its a bit old show though.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anyone can tell where can i watch hayate the combat butler in english dub i googled alot and couldn't find it............



anyone????


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anyone????


It was never dubbed in english and released worldwide, only animax dubbed it for TV: List of Hayate the Combat Butler episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway check your pm.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> It was never dubbed in english and released worldwide, only animax dubbed it for TV: List of Hayate the Combat Butler episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway check your pm.


thanks dude appreciate it very much......


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> thanks dude appreciate it very much......


No problem man, happy to help, if you need anything else, just a pm away


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2013)

watched midori days when it first aired on animax in 2004.good show with unique story angle.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> watched midori days when it first aired on animax in 2004.good show with unique story angle.



slice of life?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 20, 2013)

One piece is really picking up the ace after 250 eps. Loving it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> slice of life?


you can say that but it has a kind of fantasy element too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG! Munched 4 episodes of Code Geass Season 1 and I can hardly control myself from starting the next episode. Exhilarating! Fantastic! same feeling "Death note" delivered. OMG OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Munched 4 episodes of Code Geass Season 1 and I can hardly control myself from starting the next episode. Exhilarating! Fantastic! same feeling "Death note" delivered. OMG OMG OMG!!!!



I started it 3 days ago. On episode 20th now


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Munched 4 episodes of Code Geass Season 1 and I can hardly control myself from starting the next episode. Exhilarating! Fantastic! same feeling "Death note" delivered. OMG OMG OMG!!!!



Mecha + Death Note= Code Geass 

Make sure you have its 2nd season
coz the ending will make you mad/crazy/"omgwtf"/ whoa/.... sorta like these


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 21, 2013)

Subarasi subarashi !!!!!  Arigato for the info.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 23, 2013)

@jojo which character is that in ur avatar???


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2013)

Started watching pokemon again


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @jojo which character is that in ur avatar???



Have you not watched Usagi Drop yet? Go watch it man.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh an yes, Code Geass is getting awesome and awesome. I would finish it In one day if I could. 
I just wish it  doesn't have an ending like Death Note.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2013)

Neo said:


> Oh an yes, Code Geass is getting awesome and awesome. I would finish it In one day if I could.
> I just wish it  doesn't have an ending like Death Note.



It doest have an ending like DN but actually a cliffhanger ending to make watch 2nd season asap.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 24, 2013)

.hack//sign and angel beats amazing soundtracks..........


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> .hack//sign and angel beats amazing soundtracks..........


.hack was great.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> It doest have an ending like DN but actually a cliffhanger ending to make watch 2nd season asap.



By ending I meant ending of the anime, both seasons.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Fu*k. I just can't take that girl Nina.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2013)

omaigod! omaigod! omaigod!
The first few episodes of Clannad, the After Story has completely blown me out. After reading some spoiler free reviews I can safely say that After Story is to surpass the origianl in biblical proportions!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

how many episodes are there in Heman?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> omaigod! omaigod! omaigod!
> The first few episodes of Clannad, the After Story has completely blown me out. After reading some spoiler free reviews I can safely say that After Story is to surpass the origianl in biblical proportions!



i think i m gonna continue watching that then...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

No pokemon fans here ?


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> No pokemon fans here ?



Not really  but that used to be my favourite series when I was a kid. Its just never ending. Its still going on iirc?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

yea I loved it, I started watching it again amazing 
Whats IIRC


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> yea I loved it, I started watching it again amazing
> Whats *IIRC*



If I Remember Correctly


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ohk
ya its still going on


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> No pokemon fans here ?



I am  , saw a lot of it . Just stopped 2 years ago . But I still play the rpg games , they're fun. 

I dont think they are airing in India now.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ But its avail online, i started seeing them from season 1 again


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

Strange but I only remember pikachu now.

Btw, tag line says "gotta catch em all" but I never saw him having more than 10 Pokemon. So basically, does that mean the anime will never end?


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how many episodes are there in Heman?


The original cartoon which aired in the 1980s had 130 episodes. The remake had 35 episodes in 2002. 

PS: learn to use Google.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

Neo said:


> Strange but I only remember pikachu now.
> 
> Btw, tag line says "gotta catch em all" but I never saw him having more than 10 Pokemon. So basically, does that mean the anime will never end?



Because he cant carry more than 6 or 10


----------



## aaruni (Feb 26, 2013)

Neo said:


> Strange but I only remember pikachu now.
> 
> Btw, tag line says "gotta catch em all" but I never saw him having more than 10 Pokemon. So basically, does that mean the anime will never end?



he can carry only 6 pokemons at a time, the rest are magically stored in a PC...




sorry for the spanish version, cou;dn't find the english one...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay so why do they say that Ho-oh is ash's dad?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Finished Code Geass R1 . The story is really well thought out. A mastermind sets out to change the world. Geniuses always tend to try that out. This particular psychology has always intrigued me, always.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

^ is it dubbed or in English?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 27, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Code Geass R1 . The story is really well thought out. A mastermind sets out to change the world. Geniuses always tend to try that out. This particular psychology has always intrigued me, always.



quickly watch R2...its 10 times better than R1


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2013)

I finished R2 yesterday. Whoa!! Such a great anime. Best mecha I've seen so far. I would rate it 9.5/10. Better that Death Note I'd say. 
For the ending part, I kind of feel bad for CC. 
PS: Lelouch, you have my gratitude.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2013)

^^same feelings here man. The ending didnt left me vacant inside.


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2013)

Spoiler



It wasn't really necessary for lelouch to die. He could have just lied  Don't you think so?


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ is it dubbed or in English?


Its available in both eng dub and sub. Honestly, eng dub was horrible. STAY AWAY!

PS: you went full retard man. Don't go full retard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Neo said:


> I finished R2 yesterday. Whoa!! Such a great anime. Best mecha I've seen so far. I would rate it 9.5/10. Better that Death Note I'd say.
> For the ending part, I kind of feel bad for CC.
> PS: Lelouch, you have my gratitude.


Code Geass Finale ? Lelouch Is Alive! - Anime Aura

P.S.that retard statement is from one of the best comedy movie i have ever seen.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

Neo said:


> Its available in both eng dub and sub. Honestly, eng dub was horrible. STAY AWAY!
> 
> PS: you went full retard man. Don't go full retard.



seriously how can u get the feeling of watching anime without proper audio to understand............

finished hayate the combat butler season 1 , 2 and ova thanks again @tkin

now i'll be downloading clannad again to give it a try...........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^it all depends on your taste.e.g.i always prefer original audio language over any dubbed one simply because i don't get the same feeling when watching a character not speaking in his/her native/original language(e.g.arnold schwarzenegger speaking in anything other than english is simply not the same for me).when i am watching japanese media i expect to listen japanese & not english.reading subtitles is not some unusual way to understand & most people have no problems watching a video with foreign audio & subtitles.

P.S.btw when it comes to anime outside of USA majority prefer subbed & even in USA significant no. of people watch subbed version.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2013)

updating here after a long time.
my current animes:
1. Neon Genesis Evangelion - Starts with *WTF*, gets *it seems good in mid*, and ends again with *WTF*.

2. Get Backers - Time Pass, average humor. Currently watched 20 eps. I will recommend it to someone looking for light experience.

3. Highschool of the dead - halfway through this anime. I always love the zombie apocalypse theme. Great animation and action. Lots of fan service (gets unnecessarily excess lots of time) 



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^it all depends on your taste.e.g.i always prefer original audio language over any dubbed one simply because i don't get the same feeling when watching a character not speaking in his/her native/original language(e.g.arnold schwarzenegger speaking in anything other than english is simply not the same for me).when i am watching japanese media i expect to listen japanese & not english.reading subtitles is not some unusual way to understand & most people have no problems watching a video with foreign audio & subtitles.
> 
> P.S.btw when it comes to anime outside of USA majority prefer subbed & even in USA significant no. of people watch subbed version.



I prefer subbed as well. But this doesn't mean all dubs are bad. Cowboy bebop for example, had eng dub, which was better than the original. But i admit dubs get lame lots of time(clannad for example).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2013)

dubs like cowboy bebop are exceptions & like i said it also depends on personal taste.rurouni kenshin/samurai x original japanese version has main character's voice as "girly" compared to english dub but i still prefer it though in this case i can enjoy english dub too.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Code Geass Finale ? Lelouch Is Alive! - Anime Aura


 thanks for sharing. I thought that there was something wrong with Orange-kun's, uhh I mean Jerehmia's  ,  simile for a second. I guess it might really be possible that Lelouch is alive and living with CC.



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^it all depends on your taste.e.g.i always prefer original audio language over any dubbed one simply because i don't get the same feeling when watching a character not speaking in his/her native/original language(e.g.arnold schwarzenegger speaking in anything other than english is simply not the same for me).when i am watching japanese media i expect to listen japanese & not english.reading subtitles is not some unusual way to understand & most people have no problems watching a video with foreign audio & subtitles.
> 
> P.S.btw when it comes to anime outside of USA majority prefer subbed & even in USA significant no. of people watch subbed version.



Yeah. Every Otaku realizes this in the long run. Initially, I had too thought  that dubs are better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2013)

good anime usually have an ambiguous/bitter-sweet ending.btw even back in 1998 when i was watching hollywood movies i always preferred original english audio over hindi dub vcd's.it doesn't matter what the media is i always prefer to watch it in its original audio language.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2013)

It really becomes tiresome to read the sub while watching...
Although I do get some 'feel' but still got e.g shakugan no shana season 3 I watched in eng sub...


----------



## RBX (Mar 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it doesn't matter what the media is i always prefer to watch it in its original audio language.


Same with me, I seek original audio even when watching south Indian movies


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2013)

ok guys again i need some anime suggestions that gives really epic feeling and have good soundtracks too like angel beats...... and .hack//sign
thanks in advance.........


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2013)

Watch Sword Art Online


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2013)

@gta0gagan,nothing beats the epic feeling of tengen toppa gurren lagann & the hot blooded dialogues accompanied with equally matching music.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2013)

One piece gets really good during shipwright arc. At ep 341 now.


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2013)

Man, I wanted more of Air Gear.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sad news: Fairy Tail to stop airing after 30th March.

On the other note, finished Ano Hana, and it is the best slice of life i have ever seen. Every ep is a tear jerker.


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Sad news: Fairy Tail to stop airing after 30th March.


Yeah, saw today. Did they go bankrupt or is the series over?
I had Fairy Tail on hold for some time. I'll watch it now. I hope it has a sequel or something.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Sad news: Fairy Tail to stop airing after 30th March.
> 
> On the other note, finished Ano Hana, and it is the best slice of life i have ever seen. Every ep is a tear jerker.



And what about manga? Is it dead too?

BTW added Ano Hana to the list. Your "slice of life" recommendations are the best I come across 
And did you complete Katawa Shouju yet? Even after completing all the arcs, I've still kept the setup for both Windows and Linux.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

nims11 said:


> *Sad news: Fairy Tail to stop airing after 30th March.*
> 
> On the other note, finished Ano Hana, and it is the best slice of life i have ever seen. Every ep is a tear jerker.


*cdn.obsidianportal.com/assets/164252/noooooo.jpg



Piyush said:


> *And what about manga? Is it dead too?*
> 
> BTW added Ano Hana to the list. Your "slice of life" recommendations are the best I come across
> And did you complete Katawa Shouju yet? Even after completing all the arcs, I've still kept the setup for both Windows and Linux.


Over the Author's dead body


----------



## nims11 (Mar 4, 2013)

Neo said:


> Yeah, saw today. Did they go bankrupt or is the series over?
> I had Fairy Tail on hold for some time. I'll watch it now. I hope it has a sequel or something.



Diving Ratings, less viewership maybe



Piyush said:


> And what about manga? Is it dead too?
> 
> BTW added Ano Hana to the list. Your "slice of life" recommendations are the best I come across
> And did you complete Katawa Shouju yet? Even after completing all the arcs, I've still kept the setup for both Windows and Linux.



Manga will continue.
Regarding katawa shoujo,i left it for later after i got the "bad ending" :\. Thanks for reminding, will start afresh. 
btw, try Juniper's Knot (Visual Novel, an hour max).


----------



## coolfire92 (Mar 4, 2013)

Neo said:


> Watch Sword Art Online



+1
Pretty good series.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Manga will continue.
> Regarding katawa shoujo,i left it for later after i got the "bad ending" :\. Thanks for reminding, will start afresh.
> btw, try Juniper's Knot (Visual Novel, an hour max).



I'm waiting for more gems from 4 Leaf Studios. And will take Juniper's Knot soon.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 4, 2013)

Just watched Seitokai no Ichizon & Seitokai no Ichizon Lv 2

It is a hilarious parody series, mocking DBZ, Death Note and many other popular anime. 

For a light-hearted time pass, and a hearty laugh.... This is an excellent anime


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 4, 2013)

hey neo shakugan no shana season 3 in english dub is out..........


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2013)

Completed many Animes and VNs lately

--> To Love-Ru (censored version ): A good slice of life anime with periodic humor and all. 7.5/10
-->Yume Miru Kusuri (Adult): Story revolves around 3 girls and a boy, his day to day happenings/problems with them. 8/10
-->G-senjou no Maou: A great piece of work , having all the tastes for an anime freak. Nice dialogues and story progression. 9.5/10
-->Highschool DxD (uncensored): A short anime with countable A-scenes but good storyline too. It shows the clash between Gods VS Demons VS Fallen Angels, where a highschool guy got mixed up. 8.5/10
-->Zero na Tsukaime: Magic and mistakes, fun along the way. 8.5/10


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 4, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Completed many Animes and VNs lately
> 
> --> To Love-Ru (censored version ): A good slice of life anime with periodic humor and all. 7.5/10
> -->Yume Miru Kusuri: Story revolves around 3 girls and a boy, his day to day happenings/problems with them. 8/10
> ...



added to my to watch list

but having trouble finding Yume Miru and G-senjou no Maou in the list..........


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm currently playing the Fate/Stay Night visual novel. Let's see how my first VN goes


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 4, 2013)

Neo said:


> I'm currently playing the Fate/Stay Night visual novel. Let's see how my first VN goes



are they available in english i only found that majority are in japanese...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> but having trouble finding Yume Miru and G-senjou no Maou in the list..........



Hmm? Both are easily available as both are one of the most popular VNs out there. Search a lil more.

And if you havent tried Katawa shouju yet, then plz do so. Its the only one Vn out of the 20 which I've completed, whom I'll give perfect 10.
And it was my first VN, thanks to Faun for recommending it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2013)

Wait.. Faun is an Otaku?!?!? Whoa!! LOL.

I'll try out those VNs btw. 
PS: Thread title needs to be changed


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> Wait.. Faun is an Otaku?!?!? Whoa!! LOL.
> 
> I'll try out those VNs btw.
> PS: Thread title needs to be changed



Not a regular Otaku, but he always comes up with unique stuff and all.

And yea, threads should include VN titles too, I did once create a separate thread for VNs in gaming section. Lets see if I can fetch it now.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

Reading One Piece once again from start, still as fun as it was the first time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2013)

Completed about 11 eps of Geass R2. Mind Blown!!! I would puke joy I if could to show how much I love this anime. Aweee0000mm-desu!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2013)

*Started playing Little Busters!*

After spending like 3 hrs, now I understand why this VN is so much hyped. Cheezy humor and great voice overs. The VN gets interesting after 30 mins . Since its playthrough time is 50 hrs or so, it'll have me occupied for quite a while.

Its about 5 friends, 4 boys 1 girl, who are brought up together since their childhood, none of them have any guardian/parents, so they all live like a family. Now they've grown up a lil bit, spending time with each other in high school, finding the purpose of their lives.


----------



## Neo (Mar 6, 2013)

^^only thing I didn't like about VNs is the their long play through time.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2013)

Neo said:


> ^^only thing I didn't like about VNs is the their long play through time.



Well they vary. 
There are many AAA novels with only 2-3 hrs length and some with over 60hrs.
Thats why I carefully choose what I wanna read, i.e., those X hrs should be worth it.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 6, 2013)

Fate/Stay Night was very very long VN, and my first.

Does anyone know if Fruits Basket manga is available in India? Woudnt mind importing (if prices arent sky high)....



Spoiler



I know Mangareader is there but everybody doesn't like to spend days infront of a glossy screen .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Piyush, could you kindly gimme a list of the VNs you've played.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

currently out of stock:
Fruits Basket -- The Complete Series Box And More! by Natsuki Takaya : 9781427816955 | HomeShop18.com books


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @gta0gagan,nothing beats the epic feeling of tengen toppa gurren lagann & the hot blooded dialogues accompanied with equally matching music.



thank u whitestar nice anime really amazing worth watching although it also has a sad ending too........



> Who in the hell do you think I am?





> one whose drill will pierce the heavens.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^if tired of too many sad mecha endings watch Dual!Parallel Trouble Adventure(quite funny mecha harem) & The Daichis(more like a parody but really funny).both are short series having 12-13 episodes.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Piyush, could you kindly gimme a list of the VNs you've played.



OK I'll list down the most enjoyable VNs I've played with lil description without spoiling anything.

*Katawa Shouju*


Spoiler



A guy is having a rare heart illness and after an accident related to it, he is transferred to a special school having disabled kids of all kind. How does he find his new school? How does he cope up with all the students? A perfect 10 from my side to this novel


*G-Senjou no maou*


Spoiler



The main protagonist is a son of a famous gangster in underworld, but no one knows about this in his class/school. He acts normally like everyone else in school, meanwhile working covertly for his father. But one day he gets a competition (sorta). And thats when his life becomes dynamically interesting/challenging


*Rewrite*


Spoiler



This is kinda unique VN as the setting is totally different from other novels. The city is seen with overgrown trees and plants, due to the result of afforestation. Then the story focuses some high schoolers, their interaction and all. The latter half is more serious, emotional and welcomes you with suspense


*Maji de Watashi ni Koishinasai!*


Spoiler



Its about a school in a city famous for its martial arts practice. The protagonist is grouped with 7 other characters, all of them are his close friends. The group is pretty mush famous. Everything was fine until a group of girls joined the school


*Tsukihime*


Spoiler



A boy is blessed with certain power but he is not familiar with the details of it. He comes closer to his answers as he solve puzzle regarding this new out of the earth power. Superpowers, vampires, etc...


*Sengoku Rance*


Spoiler



The setting is during medieval japan, when there were kings and provinces. Includes to much fighting sequence. Cant say much about this as it would actually spoil the fun. So check it on your own.


*Cross†Channel*


Spoiler



People who score good in "adaptation exam" are transferred to an isolated society. But one day something happened and no one was to be found at this place after some members returned from their "failed" summer vacation. How they'll solve this mystery? Will they ever find the people who went missing?


*Yume miru Kusuri*


Spoiler



This boy have day time hallucinations . He meets 3 unique girls from his school (actually 2, the 3rd one was introduced somewhere else). Each one of them is different and indulges him in a sticky situation . His day to day experience with these girls is beautifully shown here. *too much A content on the go*


*Shuffle*


Spoiler



In the world of Shuffle, hums live peacefully with gods and devils, all having good qualities (even devils too  ). The male protagonist is sought after by many girls. Its upto you to decide which one to choose. The novel is a total fun overdose



----------------------------------------------
Right now, playing Little Busters! (which is going great). And after this, I'll check

-->Kanon
-->Kira Kira
-->Muv-Luv alternative


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2013)

I know this is not an Anime, but still, how many have you guys watched "Futurama"? I am planning to watch it since it's from the makers of "The Simpsons" plus it's Time Travelling adventure.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> OK I'll list down the most enjoyable VNs I've played with lil description without spoiling anything.


ok dude i just want to ask one thing are they in english???

and if u are going to for muv luv alternative hope u have watched rumbling hearts.....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok dude i just want to ask one thing are they in english???
> 
> and if u are going to for muv luv alternative hope u have watched rumbling hearts.....



All english. 
Havent watched RH.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2013)

#Piyush : much appreciated.


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2013)

Arigatao Piyush. Looks like I have a lot on my list  .


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> #Piyush : much appreciated.





Neo said:


> Arigatao Piyush. Looks like I have a lot on my list  .



dou itashimashite! 
(googled it especially in order to reply back  )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2013)

No updates?
strange .... Everyone quitted aNime?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> No updates?
> strange .... Everyone quitted aNime?



Little Busters is pretty long. Clocked over 30 hrs and still have not reached the halfway.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2013)

Avoiding sad animes for now. Clannad and angel beats have been lying there for quite a while now. In the mean time reached ep 414 of One Piece. Hebihime sama arc is cool


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2013)

Clannad is not "sad". Although a bit emotional.
But after Clannad I have taken a break from Anime's, and watching Futurama these days. It's good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Avoiding sad animes for now. Clannad and angel beats have been lying there for quite a while now. In the mean time reached ep 414 of One Piece. Hebihime sama arc is cool


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...gas-recommended-digitians-20.html#post1856847


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Clannad is not "sad". Although a bit emotional.
> But after Clannad I have taken a break from Anime's, and watching Futurama these days. It's good.



I don't know about u guys but I found it sad though I watched only first ten episodes...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...gas-recommended-digitians-20.html#post1856847



Help,I can't find those animes!


----------



## nims11 (Mar 13, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Clannad is not "sad". Although a bit emotional.
> But after Clannad I have taken a break from Anime's, and watching Futurama these days. It's good.



Clannad sucked, Clannad:AS didn't


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Help,I can't find those animes!



even I couldn't find them ....
Only least few episodes of guerren lagan parallel and nothing else...


----------



## Neo (Mar 13, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Clannad sucked, Clannad:AS didn't



Don't know why are you saying Clannad sucked. I enjoyed every micro second of Clannad as well as Clannad: AS.
PS: happy birth day dude! Have a blast!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> even I couldn't find them ....
> Only least few episodes of guerren lagan parallel and nothing else...


i PM jojothedragon links for above series & sending you same PM too.if you need help in finding any anime series suggested by me just PM me.


----------



## Neo (Mar 13, 2013)

Rape! Rape! Rape!


----------



## nims11 (Mar 13, 2013)

Neo said:


> Don't know why are you saying Clannad sucked. I enjoyed every micro second of Clannad as well as Clannad: AS.
> PS: happy birth day dude! Have a blast!!



Might be because i watched season 1 in dub. Was pretty lame.

PS: Thanks


----------



## charliewilde (Mar 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why don't you anime lovers post some.



For me, I love:

*Manga*: "My Boyfriend is a Vampire", "Naruto", "Fairy Tail" 

*Anime*: "Naruto", "Fushigi Yuugi", "Hitman Reborn", "Detective Conan"

*Cartoon*: "Tom and Jerry", "Phineas and Ferb", "The Simpsons"


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys please suggest some more anime... Finished familiar of zero, gurren lagan parallel works....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2013)

try full metal panic & its 2 sequels if not already seen it.you can also try escaflowne.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

guys,how is "The Legend of Korra"
is it as good as its predecessor "Avatar"?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try full metal panic & its 2 sequels if not already seen it.you can also try escaflowne.



will download them asap.....

P.S: i don't know about u guys my my hard disks(2TB + 1TB + .5TB ) are getting full downloading animes games and movies and not deleting them.... i'll soon need to buy few more i guess....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> guys,how is "The Legend of Korra"
> is it as good as its predecessor "Avatar"?



TLA is better than LoK
 But you may still try the new one, seems promising anyways.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't endure any more tragedies. Thinking of taking a break from Animes.
Geass Season 2 spoiler


Spoiler



Why did Shirley have to die ? Damn it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I can't endure any more tragedies. Thinking of taking a break from Animes.



You need to watch Slice of Life animes for a while.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I can't endure any more tragedies. Thinking of taking a break from Animes.
> Geass Season 2 spoiler
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to watching dual!parallel trouble & daichis?btw i hope you are clear about code geass R2 ending:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...gas-recommended-digitians-19.html#post1852618


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys, I'm thinking of getting the tankōbon releases of these series (the newest editions available):


Maoh: Juvenile Remix (10 Individual volumes, 1st edition)
Gimmick! (9 Individual volumes, 1st edition)
Hot Gimmick (12 volumes in 4 VizBig editions)
Switch (13 Individual volumes, 1st edition)
Mardock Scramble (7 Individual volumes, 1st edition, 7th volume to be released in may)
Ouran High School Host Club (18 volume box set)
Magic Knight Rayearth 1 & 2(3 volumes in 1 Omnibus edition each)
Clover (4 volumes in 1 omnibus edition)
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (deluxe boxset with 2 omnibus editions, 4 vols in first and 3 vols in 2nd)

Has any of you read any of these? All the reviews I've read put these in a good light. I sifted through an initial list of 70 different series to finalize these. Was gonna go for 8 initially but could not put Studio Ghibli's Hayao Miyazaki out of my list.

Speaking of Code Geass, I found many parallels between it and Death Note. The only major difference was that where Light failed, Lelouche succeeded.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> what happened to watching dual!parallel trouble & daichis?btw i hope you are clear about code geass R2 ending:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...gas-recommended-digitians-19.html#post1852618



Haven't watched R2 since then. I turned on One Piece 



Spoiler



ep 480


, and here too more people dead. Turned on GoT S2, and more dead people. Blah! I've had enough of this sadness crap for now. I'm worried that if I start any other anime, then there will be more of this crap. Will download Dual! Parallel soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2013)

well at least geass R2 has some happy ending.btw which anime is GoT.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Guys, I'm thinking of getting the tankōbon releases of these series (the newest editions available):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Havent heard/read any of these. But you gave me a reason to. Thanks


JojoTheDragon said:


> Haven't watched R2 since then. I turned on One Piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya, watch Slice of life anime for a while.I do the same and its the best remedy to get over this sadness pothole.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Told ya, watch Slice of life anime for a while.I do the same and its the best remedy to get over this sadness pothole.



Watch Accel World, K-On!, Minami-ke for starts. Accel World isn't slice of life, but it isn't about killing people


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2013)

completed full metal panic but guys the series is incomplete....
anyway i started with Fumoffu series first and i would recommend to others to do the same because its more better then first and second....



JojoTheDragon said:


> Haven't watched R2 since then. I turned on One Piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GoT s2????


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2013)

Games of Thrones may be


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Ya. Game of Thrones Season 2.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anyway i started with Fumoffu series first and i would recommend to others to do the same because its more better then first and second....



I disagree. fumoffu cannot be compared to the other two. the direction of the show is completely different from FMP! and FMP: TSR.
watch the show in the correct chronology people. fumoffu is season 2 and should be treated as such


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I disagree. fumoffu cannot be compared to the other two. the direction of the show is completely different from FMP! and FMP: TSR.
> watch the show in the correct chronology people. fumoffu is season 2 and should be treated as such


fumoffu is not exactly 2nd season but more of side stories with no direct relation to main story line.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

What gave you that idea?

It is true that Fumoffu isn't needed to enjoy the other two seasons, but in chronology even in the story, it is placed between the first and 3rd season, and is considered canon.


----------



## Neo (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh well. I guess I am in the same boat as Jojo. Just completed True Tears.


Spoiler



At least it had a happy ending in some way in contrast to what nims11 told me that it was the shittiest anime he watched. 
"Inside Shinchiro's heart.. there is.... Yuasa Hiromi" 


well, I am happy now 


Don't know which one I will watch now. Maybe Amagami or Another/

Also completed School Days. What's with so many sleepovers and so much sex? :/ It was a good anime though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

Anybody watched Kodomo no Jikan here? Don't ask for details, I think forum rules will prevent me from discussing the show's contents. But no, its not Hentai.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What gave you that idea?
> 
> It is true that Fumoffu isn't needed to enjoy the other two seasons, but in chronology even in the story, it is placed between the first and 3rd season, and is considered canon.


just because events chronologically fits doesn't make it directly related to main story line.this series is based on light novel & unlike manga there is not much chance of fillers/short stories involving main characters in light novel.i am not saying don't watch fumoffu or watch it in any order but just that it has no direct relation with main story line so those who are interested in knowing such a thing get an idea about this.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2013)

just finished '*DeathNote*' ...my first anime ever and it was awesome!!! which next anime should i start with...pls suggest!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just because events chronologically fits doesn't make it directly related to main story line.this series is based on light novel & unlike manga there is not much chance of fillers/short stories involving main characters in light novel.i am not saying don't watch fumoffu or watch it in any order but just that it has no direct relation with main story line so those who are interested in knowing such a thing get an idea about this.



But that does not mean it is not canon!

It _is_ a companion series, but it does follow the chronology and happens between the 1st and 3rd seasons. That is why it _is_ the second season. Within the series continuity, the events of fumoffu did happen and should be kept in order.

Anyway, I think our argument was about whether Fumoffu should be watched before or between the 1st and 3rd season. I'll stick to my guns and you can stick to yours. i.e. we can agree to disagree 
I personally think it is better to watch fumoffu after the first season and if anyone asks me, I'll tell him/her to do the same.



abhidev said:


> just finished '*DeathNote*' ...my first anime ever and it was awesome!!! which next anime should i start with...pls suggest!!!



Watch Neon Genesis Evangelion and The End of Evangelion, in that order. After that watch The Rebuild of Evangelion. Then Watch Fullmetal Alchemist and FMA: Brotherhood, then watch Eureka Seven and E7: AO, Accel World, Code Geass and CG: R2, Blue Exorcist. You can watch Minami-ke and K-On! also.

If you have time to spare, do watch the _whole_ Gundam metaseries.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Anyway, I think our argument was about whether Fumoffu should be watched before or between the 1st and 3rd season. I'll stick to my guns and you can stick to yours. i.e. we can agree to disagree



i think there is some misunderstanding.i was just providing fact to those who might be confused by change of pace in story from 1st season to fumoffu to 2nd season.i too prefer watching a series in chronological order of production(but not just chronological like i never suggest anyone to watch star wars prequels before watching the older original movies).


> i am not saying don't watch fumoffu or watch it in any order but just that it has no direct relation with main story line so those who are interested in knowing such a thing get an idea about this.



@abhidev,since you just finished death note i strongly suggest code geass.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @abhidev,since you just finished death note i strongly suggest code geass.



yea...googled it a bit and many said its close to Deathnote....will start with it..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

@abhidev: I would suggest watching Code geass after you watch a few other shows. Or you might get a sense of deja vu watching code geass right after death note.



> i think there is some misunderstanding.i was just providing fact to those who might be confused by change of pace in story from 1st season to fumoffu to 2nd season.i too prefer watching a series in chronological order of production(but not just chronological like i never suggest anyone to watch star wars prequels before watching the older original movies).



well that clears up a lot of things. I agree about watching in order of production, but that depends on the show. I watched the prequel star wars before the original, because that I way I wouldn't be pissed at the prequels in comparison to the originals.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally started *One piece*. Luffy is so much different from other anime/manga characters .

Also, thinking of starting* Muv-Luv Alternative*. But not sure whether I should go for anime or visual novel.


----------



## Neo (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah. There is something different about One Piece. Luffy is just too awesome. When even I watch OP, the feeling is different from all others. But I also feel angry when OP does not air on time. Like a week ago. It didn't air for 20 days.  Meh Japan.


----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really recommend reading and watching Planetes. It is an awesome hard sci-fi Manga/Anime about a space debris hauling crew. It is extremely realistic and tries to stay as scientifically accurate as possible.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I disagree. fumoffu cannot be compared to the other two. the direction of the show is completely different from FMP! and FMP: TSR.
> watch the show in the correct chronology people. fumoffu is season 2 and should be treated as such



but seriously dude its much funnier than he others pure comedy what i really want from this show....
p.s: any1 has any info about the first episode of season 1 who was that whispered that sasuke saved??



whitestar_999 said:


> just because events chronologically fits doesn't make it directly related to main story line.this series is based on light novel & unlike manga there is not much chance of fillers/short stories involving main characters in light novel.i am not saying don't watch fumoffu or watch it in any order but just that it has no direct relation with main story line so those who are interested in knowing such a thing get an idea about this.



+1 it also gave me a good first impression to it..........

anyway guys stick to chronological order but u can start with Fumofu series if u want some good laugh...

why the hell they don't complete the series......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> but seriously dude its much funnier than he others pure comedy what i really want from this show....
> p.s: any1 has any info about the first episode of season 1 who was that whispered that sasuke saved??
> 
> 
> ...


the series is finished in novels & i too have finished it. the girl sasuke saved in 1st ep plays an important role later in novel & let's just say novels have so much twists & turns that anime series looks just like a trailer.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I really recommend reading and watching Planetes. It is an awesome hard sci-fi Manga/Anime about a space debris hauling crew. It is extremely realistic and tries to stay as scientifically accurate as possible.



I had downloaded planetes some time ago. Will start next.

btw, watching shiki. Horror/Mystery. Good till now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the series is finished in novels & i too have finished it. the girl sasuke saved in 1st ep plays an important role later in novel & let's just say novels have so much twists & turns that anime series looks just like a trailer.



then can we expect new seasons???

P.S: finished Love Hena......... pretty good series, good laughs, some mysteries and ya some very good music!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> then can we expect new seasons???
> 
> P.S: finished Love Hena......... pretty good series, good laughs, some mysteries and ya some very good music!!


very low chance.anime production is expensive so for long series(manga/novels) it is done only when they are very popular(like naruto,bleach,one piece).this is why i prefer reading manga instead of watching anime for series based on manga.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2013)

guys again any new anime suggestion...... till now the majority of animes i watched are very popular among mass....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys again any new anime suggestion...... till now the majority of animes i watched are very popular among mass....



Master of Epic: The Animation Age, Sword Art Online, Wolf's Rain and Kino's Journey are some off the top of my head.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

try Shura no Toki.this is one of my 2 favourite martial arts/unarmed fighting anime(based on its 1st half though as 2nd half is not as good).this one is more realistic compared to my other favourite though.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2013)

how abt Naruto....can't find Code geas with my frnds or online to dl


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> how abt Naruto....can't find Code geas with my frnds or online to dl


you can't find code geass!!just type code geass in torrentz.in & press enter.1st result will give you what you need.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

check out nyaa.eu, bakabt.me and tokyo toshokan for anime. Much better quality collection than non-dedicated sites.


----------



## Neo (Mar 22, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I really recommend reading and watching Planetes. It is an awesome hard sci-fi Manga/Anime about a space debris hauling crew. It is extremely realistic and tries to stay as scientifically accurate as possible.



I'll watch it next. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## kisame (Mar 23, 2013)

Watched 9 episodes of "Problem children are coming from another world, aren't they?"(Long name)
My first time seeing a protagonist both cool,intelligent and powerful in a shounen anime.

Also watched 7 episodes of Chaos;Head.That protagonist seriously pissed me off.For now dropped it.(3/10)


----------



## Neo (Mar 23, 2013)

kisame said:


> Watched 9 episodes of "Problem children are coming from another world, aren't they?"(Long name)
> My first time seeing a protagonist both cool,intelligent and powerful in a shounen anime.



Why not watched 10th episode? 
Luffy is also cool, intelligent and powerful.


----------



## kisame (Mar 23, 2013)

Luffy is on a whole different level.


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Finally started *One piece*. Luffy is so much different from other anime/manga characters .
> 
> Also, thinking of startingMuv-Luv Alternative. But not sure whether I should go for anime or visual novel.



are you watching the manga or the anime for one piece?

on the topic of visual novels,i am comsidering watching 2 VN based anime i have heard a lot about:fate zero and stein's gate.will watching the anime be good enough for them?or do they leave some story elemnts?well,i think i'll first watch the anime in the case of stein's gate.but fate/zero is a sequel in the fate series,and i think the previous anime Fate/stay night is unable to showcase the game properly from what i've heard.what do you guys think?


----------



## kisame (Mar 23, 2013)

Fate/Stay Night anime is average.Its not much interesting.
However Fate/Zero is good.You can safely skip Fate/Stay Night since Fate/Zero's timeline is 10 years before that of Fate/Stay Night and they have no relation whatsoever.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 23, 2013)

> are you watching the manga or the anime for one piece?



First time I've heard that you can actually 'watch' manga, or any other comic book for that matter, lol.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2013)

started with Naruto...first few ep it seemed like a waste of time....but still stuck to it...now m getting the hang of it and hv started liking it


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2013)

kisame said:


> Watched 9 episodes of "Problem children are coming from another world, aren't they?"(Long name)
> My first time seeing a protagonist both cool,intelligent and powerful in a shounen anime.
> 
> Also watched 7 episodes of Chaos;Head.That protagonist seriously pissed me off.For now dropped it.(3/10)


One piece is better than most mangas for the single reason that everything is connected, there are numerous sub plots running alongside each other, they tend to converge at one point, something out of chapter 5 could make an impact on chapter 500 without breaking continuity(eg, in DBZ the planet vegeta was destroyed by 3 different processes as the story progressed), also the cover pics alone make a mini arc that may have in impact on future story as well, also another interesting thing is unlike other mangas where more powerful enemies are exposed as the hero powers up to fight them, in one piece, all the powerful enemies had been exposed long before, and the heroes are improving slowly aiming for the final clash(the elite marines as well as the pirate lords had been exposed already).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> One piece is better than most mangas for the single reason that everything is connected, there are numerous sub plots running alongside each other, they tend to converge at one point, something out of chapter 5 could make an impact on chapter 500 without breaking continuity(eg, in DBZ the planet vegeta was destroyed by 3 different processes as the story progressed), also the cover pics alone make a mini arc that may have in impact on future story as well, also another interesting thing is unlike other mangas where more powerful enemies are exposed as the hero powers up to fight them, in one piece, all the powerful enemies had been exposed long before, and the heroes are improving slowly aiming for the final clash(the elite marines as well as the pirate lords had been exposed already).


3???
i thought freeza blasted the planet that's all....


----------



## tkin (Mar 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> 3???
> i thought freeza blasted the planet that's all....


Watch the anime again:
1: King kai- Planet destroyed by wizard saint among sayians by summoning meteoroids.
2: Vegeta: Planet may or may not have been destroyed by Super Saiyan in beast mode(not sure).
3: Frieza.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Watch the anime again:
> 1: King kai- Planet destroyed by wizard saint among sayians by summoning meteoroids.
> 2: Vegeta: Planet may or may not have been destroyed by Super Saiyan in beast mode(not sure).
> 3: Frieza.



wth 1???
where did u found out that??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2013)

according to google frieza destroyed the planet but chose to spread rumors about it being destroyed by meteors to keep surviving saiyans including vegata under control.king kai either lied to goku to prevent him from going after frieza because he was no match for frieza at that time or king kai too believed the rumors spread by frieza.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2013)

Frieza definitely destroyed the planet.. But I always felt like Broly was responsible for it's destruction
The Guardian theory is probably false.. King kai was trolling Goku



whitestar_999 said:


> according to google frieza destroyed the planet but chose to spread rumors about it being destroyed by meteors to keep surving saiyans including vegata under control.king kai either lied to goku to prevent him from going after frieza because he was no match for frieza at that time or king kai too believed the rumors spread by frieza.



This is a good explaination


----------



## kisame (Mar 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> started with Naruto...first few ep it seemed like a waste of time....but still stuck to it...now m getting the hang of it and hv started liking it


Lemme guess.U thought why show isn't name "Sasuke"????


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> according to google frieza destroyed the planet but chose to spread rumors about it being destroyed by meteors to keep surviving saiyans including vegata under control.king kai either lied to goku to prevent him from going after frieza because he was no match for frieza at that time or king kai too believed the rumors spread by frieza.



we all saw what happened frieza destroyed the planet because he got to know from some alien race which sayians wwere sent to destroy that frieza will be killed by a super saiyan (The legend of super saiyan)
he probably got to know about broly's extraordinarily great power .... he sent saiyans to missions he thought they'll fail ...... so all this led to the destruction of the planet 
btw anyone heard of the new DBZ movie coming out can't waait for it...............

i m crazy like hell for dbz watched every episode like 10 times already.........


----------



## Neo (Mar 24, 2013)

kisame said:


> Lemme guess.U thought why show isn't name "Sasuke"????



Or maybe, Naruto : The Gay


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2013)

kisame said:


> Lemme guess.U thought why show isn't name "Sasuke"????



yea...coz most of the episodes are concentrated more one sasuke....but as Naruto has started improving the show is getting balanced now 

Another reason was I had watched Deathnote earlier which has raised the bar to a new level...hence expectations were high...I know they are way different from each other....hence no comparison


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

after somany years there is a new DBZ release scheduled on 30th march, who else is hyper ? 
Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> after somany years there is a new DBZ release, who else is hyper ?
> Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


dude i m getting crazy like helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..............................


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude i m getting crazy like helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..............................



YESS !! YESS !!! cant wait lol.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2013)

Finished 500 episodes of One Piece. Major time investment, but totally worth it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 26, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished 500 episodes of One Piece. Major time investment, but totally worth it.



I'm gonna start watching bleach B2B all 366 episodes and 4 movies 24/7 after I finish my .hack marathon. Lets see if I can do it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

icebags said:


> after somany years there is a new DBZ release scheduled on 30th march, who else is hyper ?
> Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



March 30,2013....Goku


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm gonna start watching bleach B2B all 366 episodes and 4 movies 24/7 after I finish my .hack marathon. Lets see if I can do it.



which all .hack series u saw??



Zangetsu said:


> March 30,2013....Goku



how long u think will it take to make the movies come to internet...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 26, 2013)

@gta0gagan: Sign, Liminality, Gift, The Legend of Twilight completed and currently in Roots.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 29, 2013)

just 1 day to go for DBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2013)

Started Toppa Tagen Gurren Lagann. Fresh stuff...atleast to me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 1, 2013)

Just finished watching Zegapain. HOLY **** IT'S A MUST WATCH MUST WATCH MUST WATCH.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 1, 2013)

TTGL is f**king awesome. Especially the way they handle the ending. Must watch..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> TTGL is f**king awesome. Especially the way they handle the ending. Must watch..



Didn't they do a Gainax ending on this one?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone watching fairy tail??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Didn't they do a Gainax ending on this one?



i also feel the same but it was better then the others.......

@ whitestar thanks for recommending dual parallel nice show............

it seems the new dragon ball z movie made 7 million USD in just 2 days that also only releasing in japan 5 th worldwide rank on revenue.......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like my Bleach-a-thon has been delayed because of this. This is my first Reverse Harem series.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 3, 2013)

Please help ASAP,Want to start watching new anime. Newbie here. Only watched Deathnote, Naruto(only few Ep's), One piece( only first 5-6 eps)

Please suggest me a good anime. I like all three mentioned above.

Please dont suggest ultra dark/depressing animes.

Thank you


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

Eureka Seven. A good contrast of bright and dark in the same show. It isn't extremely dark though, it just has it's moments of darkness that are totally relevant to the plot.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been reading the Legend of Zelda manga. Ocarina of Time was mediocre at best because it follows the game too closely, which had a plot just for having a plots sake, so it has no depth and with Link succeeding at everything at the first try, but it really picks up after that. Oracle of Seasons and Majoras Mask are really good. 

Two anime series i would recommend would be Minami-ke and Working!!. Both are quite hilarious.The asread seasons (Minami-ke Okaeri, Okawari and Betsubara) are done quite horribly though. Just stick to the Daume and Feel seasons(Minami-ke 1, Omatase, Tadima).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2013)

@flyingcow try baka to test full comedy plus romance...


----------



## kisame (Apr 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Please help ASAP,Want to start watching new anime. Newbie here. Only watched Deathnote, Naruto(only few Ep's), One piece( only first 5-6 eps)
> 
> Please suggest me a good anime. I like all three mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Ixion Saga DT and "Problem Children are coming from another world,aren't they?" would be good.

Also all Typemoon fans should give All Around Typemoon a try.Pretty hilarious.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, will try first few episodes of your suggestions guys,

But is there any site on which I could view anime episodes??  Please PM me 

Thank you


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2013)

Completed *Zero No Tsukaima*
Overall rating 8

The whole series is a decent package of comedy, romance and main plot. Even though I had a good guess about how the series will end, it still was fun completing it.

Meanwhile also completed

To Love ru series
Elfen Lied
Highschool DxD (18+ )

Next on the list is:

*Sora No Otoshimono* (the reason I chose this anime is that its somewhat similar to Zero No Tsukaime but with better critics)

*Natsume Yuujinchou* (the series is a great Slice of life anime with 4 small series and 8.8 rating on myanimelist)

Also, Little busters  is taking a looong time, havent started even 1st arc and already spent around 15hrs on it. No wonder why its mentioned as the long but satisfying visual anime.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 4, 2013)

*Zero No Tsukaima* was a decent one... And it ended pretty good too

Anywhere here watching *Magi*?

For slice of life anime, I just completed a few, and all of them were great (some were pretty much of 2012 winter)
*Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo*
*Tonari no Kaibatsu*
*Sukitte Ii na Yo*
*K-ON*
*Usagi Drops*


Spoiler



I just hate how the manga ends and wish a second season NEVER happens, but that's only my opinion



For others
*Another*
*Bakemonogatari*

BTW *Hinokio* was a treat to watch too 



Spoiler



I seriously need to update all of these to my myanimelist account. Its getting tough to keep track.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 4, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Completed *Zero No Tsukaima*
> Overall rating 8
> 
> The whole series is a decent package of comedy, romance and main plot. Even though I had a good guess about how the series will end, it still was fun completing it.
> ...



Sora No Otoshimono is good u'll like it i completed first season m on second.........

also zero no tsukaima , wth dude ending was not that good.......


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Sora No Otoshimono is good u'll like it i completed first season m on second.........
> 
> also zero no tsukaima , wth dude ending was not that good.......



hehehe, what type of ending did you want?
I expected that type of ending anyways, since there were hardly any sort of sacrifices in the whole series.
Still it was good 1 time watch for me, as it had enough humor, good voice acting and pretty good expression animations.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2013)

i meant what about other girls......


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

debarshi said:


> *Zero No Tsukaima* was a decent one... And it ended pretty good too
> 
> Anywhere here watching *Magi*?
> 
> ...



Hey man, can you drop a lil info regarding each of the above anime, it'll be easy for me to choose that way.


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm currently watching two anime.
*K-On!*: Its just so kawaiii! Mio-chan and Yui-chan are soo cute (and I like cute things, especially girls ) . 
*Infinite Stratos* : Its a mecha type anime, seems good till now. Nothing very amazing though.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> I'm currently watching two anime.
> *K-On!*: Its just so kawaiii! Mio-chan and Yui-chan are soo cute (and I like cute things, especially girls ) .
> *Infinite Stratos* : Its a mecha type anime, seems good till now. Nothing very amazing though.


Is K-On a mini series?


----------



## debarshi (Apr 5, 2013)

K-ON is 14 episodes (slice of life, comedy)



> Hey man, can you drop a lil info regarding each of the above anime, it'll be easy for me to choose that way.



Sure
*Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo* - A romcom between a genius girl and a normal boy. What I loved most is the almost perfect description of emotions and feelings in the anime. (Slice of Life, Just so you know, Fanservice is there)
*Tonari no Kaibatsu* - Again a romcom between a deliquent (genius) boy and a serious studious girl. I liked the story
*K-ON* - Musical Comedy, one of the more popular anime, do I need to say more about K-ON?
*Usagi Drops* - Another must watch, this takes realism in anime to a whole new level. Tells the story of a child who has no one to look after her, how she gradually gets accepted into the family. The expressions, the portrayal of feelings, the BGM all are perfect. Just don't follow the manga. You will be disappointed
*Another* - Horror, suspense, but all in all a good watch (You may not understand anything during the first few episodes but keep going and the pieces will come together)

I'm still watching Bakemonogatari, and have not yet started Magi, if anyone has, how is it?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks a ton Debarshi


----------



## debarshi (Apr 5, 2013)

Dont mention it.

Just checked your Myanimelist, you should start watching Clannad, its really good.... And so is the afterstory (though a bit on the sad side)

And another one I would recommend is Sukitte Ii na yo (a romance drama, the music and artwork is just incredible)

How was Elfen Lied?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Dont mention it.
> 
> Just checked your Myanimelist, you should start watching Clannad, its really good.... And so is the afterstory (though a bit on the sad side)
> 
> ...



Yup, I should start Clannad. Been on hold for a long while now. Will add Sukitte Ii na yo to my "plan to watch" list.
Elfen Lied is good. Tear jerking in the end, solid storyline without any flaws (at least to me it seemed so) and mild nudity.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

debarshi, K-On! has more than 14 episodes. there is a second season and some specials/OVAs.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> debarshi, K-On! has more than 14 episodes. there is a second season and some specials/OVAs.



Ahh, yes...... I thought he was talking about the first season  

Yep, the sequel has 26 episodes excluding the OVAs I think..... Thanks for the heads up....

What's a mini series?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

> What's a mini series?



A series with few episodes. Usually a set of OVAs. I think they also refer to Manga epics (by number of chapters/volumes, not quality) adapted into very few episodes. Like a 15 volume series completed in 5-6 episodes, for example. And different short storylines set in the same universe (not the same as arcs or metaverses BTW).


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2013)

have been watching Naruto for sometime now...n m loving it....now on 108th episode


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2013)

Finished Fate Stay Night series and Unlimited Blade works. Good Action. series wasn't good enough but movie was Nice. Anyways, all of this was for Fate Zero, lets hope it is worth it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2013)

finished Sora no Otoshimono need more recommendations............


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 7, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished Fate Stay Night series and Unlimited Blade works. Good Action. series wasn't good enough but movie was Nice. Anyways, all of this was for Fate Zero, lets hope it is worth it.



If you enjoyed them i assure you you won't be disappointed. 



gta0gagan said:


> finished Sora no Otoshimono need more recommendations............



You should look into Kotura-san, Chobits and Martian Successor Nadesico.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2013)

Luffy said:


> watched
> Dragon Ball +movies (complete)
> Dragon Ball Z +movies(complete)
> Dragon Ball GT +movies (complete)
> ...



Updation: 

Watched:

Bleach (complete) excluding movies
Fullmetal Alchemist (complete)
Death Note (complete)
Fairy Tail (complete)

Watching:
One Piece (till 589)
Naruto Shippuden (till 306)
Yu Yu Hakusho (till episode 15)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

^^use myanimelist.net to create a list of your anime & use the link in your signature to show other what series you have watched/watching(check gta0gagan signature above).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

I just finished watching Broken Blade. Was a pretty good series. I recommend you guys watch it. Too bad the manga wont be translated 

Now I'm going to return to Ouran High School Host Club (manga).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

just started watching elfen lied on 5 th episode seriously not recommended for below 18 too much blood shed................... sad anime.....


----------



## nims11 (Apr 9, 2013)

^ 1st 10 minutes of the first episode was jaw dropping


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

now on episode 11 story is good but seriously i don't recommend this anime this is seriously sad one.........................


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> just started watching elfen lied on 5 th episode seriously not recommended for below 18 too much blood shed................... sad anime.....



Well too much bloodshed is not a problem for under-18s. It all depends on your reaction to it. Like I for instance, played Half Life when I was 5  The gore never bothered me.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Well too much bloodshed is not a problem for under-18s. It all depends on your reaction to it. Like I for instance, played Half Life when I was 5  The gore never bothered me.



u know what..........ur profile name suits u.......



nims11 said:


> ^ 1st 10 minutes of the first episode was jaw dropping



u started watching it didn't u??

edit:i started watching it cause i noticed it in ur anime list........

finished it......... in all the series was very good very much liked the ending hoped there would be a sequel

*i have mixed feeling about this as to recommend and also not recommend this one............
*

need more suggestion for anime...... plz suggest only short series like <60 episodes not like dragon ball z and all.........


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I just finished watching Broken Blade. Was a pretty good series. I recommend you guys watch it. *Too bad the manga wont be translated*
> 
> Now I'm going to return to Ouran High School Host Club (manga).




There is an excellent fan translation floating around.

Elfen Lied is excellent. I would recommend that nearly everyone watch it.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u started watching it didn't u??
> edit:i started watching it cause i noticed it in ur anime list........
> finished it......... in all the series was very good very much liked the ending hoped there would be a sequel



Its been some time since I finished it. I don't think i would prefer a sequel to it. 13 eps are enough for anime like elfen lied.



gta0gagan said:


> need more suggestion for anime...... plz suggest only short series like <60 episodes not like dragon ball z and all.........



Genre?


----------



## kisame (Apr 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> need more suggestion for anime...... plz suggest only short series like <60 episodes not like dragon ball z and all.........


Going by your animelist, I recommend Code Geass(Must Watch).

Comedy:Ixion Saga,Is this a Zombie,Ben-To
Action: Darker Than Black,Katanagatari,Psycho-Pass,Fate/Zero


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2013)

nims11 said:


> ^ 1st 10 minutes of the first episode was jaw dropping


Seriously


gta0gagan said:


> now on episode 11 story is good but seriously i don't recommend this anime this is seriously sad one.........................


Heh you are a lil feeble at heart. But yea, personal opinions differ. 

Monster is also a good short anime


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Monster is also a good short anime


you think 74 episode series is short!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Heh you are a lil feeble at heart. But yea, personal opinions differ.



U like to see people loosing there limbs (especially girls)??



nims11 said:


> Its been some time since I finished it. I don't think i would prefer a sequel to it. 13 eps are enough for anime like elfen lied.


well manga and anime has very different stories i tried reading manga but i was lost as what was happening i couldn't figure out the order of events in manga and anime is very different.......

manga had larger story which could be included in anime....



nims11 said:


> Genre?


comedy + action + supernatural.........

started watching ef- a tale of memories first 3 episodes are quite boring thinking of dropping this one......


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you think 74 episode series is short!


Yea, after going through anime like bleach, naruto, one piece, pokemon, etcetc, it seems to me a short anime.


gta0gagan said:


> U like to see people loosing there limbs (especially girls)??


Well not really.
But after playing games like Dead space, Left for dead, postal, dead island, etcetc, it doesnt bother me much.



gta0gagan said:


> comedy + action + supernatural.........
> 
> started watching ef- a tale of memories first 3 episodes are quite boring thinking of dropping this one......



InuYasha
Getbackers


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well not really.
> But after playing games like Dead space, Left for dead, postal, dead island, etcetc, it doesnt bother me much.



well plating games is different thing even i act like monster(u know kill killl....) when i play games.......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you think 74 episode series is short!



Compared to 300+ episodes of Bleach, KochiKame, Gundam (talking about the whole of Universal Century taken together), Dragon Ball (whole series), yes it is.

I've started watching Space Cobra. I think it is pretty good, as long as you can handle the explicit content (not hentai grade or erotic but nudity is there).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

bleach,naruto,dbz,inuyasha,one piece etc are exceptions(being based on exceptionally popular & lengthy manga).most of the anime series are 24-26 episodes or less(season wise) with gundam series usually being ~50 episodes(& not all of them can be considered watch worthy).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2013)

Finished 17 eps of Tagen Toppa Gurren Lagan. Thanks whitestar for recommending this suegoo anime.  Arigatou-desu!

And finished One Piece till ep 550
Fate Stay Night till  ep22


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

^^wait till you see the last(27th) episode


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just finished Patlabor and will finish Working!! soon.  I'm planning to watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! and Boku Wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai after that.

I didn't come across a single mention of Battle Angel Alita/BAA: Last Order in this thread.One of  my favourite Manga series of all time.

Just finished Patlabor and will finish Working!! soon.  I'm planning to watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! and Boku Wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai after that.

I didn't come across a single mention of Battle Angel Alita/BAA: Last Order in this thread.One of  my favourite Manga series of all time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

maybe because Battle Angel Alita is old series & its sequel is still ongoing.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> started watching ef- a tale of memories first 3 episodes are quite boring thinking of dropping this one......



That's why i have never recommended anyone the *ef* series even though i loved it 

btw try katanagatari.


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2013)

^^I now feel the urge to watch ef series even more  even though you told me yo drop it  I hope I don't cry.

On a side note, finished Infinite Stratos, K-On!, Nurarihyon no Magu.
IS has some cool mechs.
K-On! Has a lot of *kawaii* stuff .
NnM was a great one too. Demons and shìt.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> bleach,naruto,dbz,inuyasha,one piece etc are exceptions(being based on exceptionally popular & lengthy manga).most of the anime series are 24-26 episodes or less(season wise) *with gundam series usually being ~50 episodes(& not all of them can be considered watch worthy)*.



Almost every episode in the UC timeline is watch worthy, which is why I specified UC in my previous post. Besides, whether or not a series is watch worthy does not mean that the episodes should not be counted. Short or long depends on perspective and how good a series is. Even 24 episodes for an average series can be long while 50-64 episodes for an addictive series feels too short.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> That's why i have never recommended anyone the *ef* series even though i loved it
> 
> btw try katanagatari.



actually i kinda finished it now its really good but a little strange very different from other animes , how do i say this its complex difficult to understand........


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually i kinda finished it now its really good but a little strange very different from other animes , how do i say this its complex difficult to understand........



the second part (prequel) - tale of melodies has lots of difficult to get metaphors. But i will recommend it because apart from being good, it will also help you clear some of your doubts in tale of memories.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> the second part (prequel) - tale of melodies has lots of difficult to get metaphors. But i will recommend it because apart from being good, it will also help you clear some of your doubts in tale of memories.



will be finishing it today............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2013)

in any gundam timeline(including UC) only must watch are original MS gundam 0079 & its sequel zeta gunadam followed by movie char's counter attack.rest all series are passable including ZZ which many consider the worst possible sequel to any gundam series(except the seed/seed destiny & its main character jokingly referred to as "jesus yamato").


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in any gundam timeline(including UC) only must watch are original MS gundam 0079 & its sequel zeta gunadam followed by movie char's counter attack.rest all series are passable including ZZ which many consider the worst possible sequel to any gundam series(except the seed/seed destiny & its main character jokingly referred to as "jesus yamato").



Well in my opinion, the whole of UC was awesome. Have you watched the new Unicorn OVA?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2013)

well as i said these series are long(50+) & many just don't have enough time(including me) so it all comes down to must watch(or most rated/recommended across a wide variety of sources) which includes only original 0079 series & its sequel zeta gundam followed by movie char's counter attack.ZZ series is very bad(i watched some of it including last 2 episodes but couldn't fully watch it) & victory gundam(seen it full) is just about average.rest all are movies/ova's in UC timeline which can be passed easily.of course if someone has lots of time & like mecha shows a lot then go ahead but i feel majority of people just don't have this much free time.if someone has limited time he would rather watch code geass or tengen toppa gurren lagann rather than watching Nth iteration/sequel gundam series especially if that person has seen the original 1st two series & the movie.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2013)

Did anyone started/completed *Robotics;Notes*?
It has finished airing.

Also, starting *Natsume Yuujinchou*. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Did anyone started/completed *Robotics;Notes*?
> It has finished airing.
> 
> Also, starting *Natsume Yuujinchou*. Lets see how it goes.



I'm planning to watch r;n and s;g after i finish my current backlog.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

^^ Yeah same. Have heard a lot about these. Zetsuen no Tempest also finished airing too. Anybody watched this one?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2013)

Neo said:


> ^^ Yeah same. Have heard a lot about these. Zetsuen no Tempest also finished airing too. Anybody watched this one?



nope not yet. Heard from someone about Tempest series, will watch it someday for sure


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2013)

Finished Tegen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Superb ending.  The animation and art style is worth applauding. 

Planning to start : Evangelion (someone help me with the order of viewing this series) and Dead man wonderland.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 15, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Tegen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Superb ending.  The animation and art style is worth applauding.
> 
> Planning to start : Evangelion (someone help me with the order of viewing this series) and Dead man wonderland.



Agree about the ending.

For Eva first watch the main series, then End of Eva, then the new Rebuild of Eva series.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Planning to start : Evangelion (someone help me with the order of viewing this series) and Dead man wonderland.



I hated the Eva series. Movie was fine but i felt it was quite overrated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2013)

avoid evangelion series.the original one was dark & its ending so gloomy that it is rumored that author/creator was in a state of severe mental stress when he wrote it.i too felt it was overrated.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2013)

Evangelion to me was:  
Beginning-->OMGWTF!!!
Middle story-->Lame
End-->Wtf!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2013)

and worst of all, a lame protagonist. The reason I also hated Mirai Nikki.


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2013)

did anyone read the manga shingeki no kyojin good story,recently its anime was also released.


----------



## kisame (Apr 17, 2013)

Finished all seasons of Darker Than Black.Totally like the cold personality of Hei(No nonsense protagonist).(10/10)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> avoid evangelion series.the original one was dark & its ending so gloomy that it is rumored that author/creator was in a state of severe mental stress when he wrote it.i too felt it was overrated.



Eva was good. I _think_ I understood the ending, although I cant be too sure because Gainax wont release details. Then EoE was also released to clarify things.

After that rebuild was released which is pretty easy to follow and awesome IMHO. 3 movies are out and I'm waiting for movie 4


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

man Naruo has so many fillers in between... nonetheless they are enjoyable


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2013)

Latest Manga chapters released in Naruto are simply amazing.


----------



## kisame (Apr 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Latest Manga chapters released in Naruto are simply amazing.


Yeah.Can't wait to see those four in action.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2013)

^Exactly


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

link pls....so it means a new season too


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2013)

^^unless you want to spoil your fun by reading spoilers i suggest keep away from manga or start reading manga from the point where latest naruto episode is(excluding fillers of course).anime will always be behind manga so those who read manga already know more about story than those who only watch anime & you don't want to know what happens in latest manga chapter because anime will take ~50 episodes to get there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2013)

Watched One Piece-Toriko-DBZ crossover (OP episode 590) and OP Movie Z.
1. Nice to see all DBZ characters back on a show after such a long time.
2. They underpowered everybody from DBZ except Mr Satan. Goku's pl seemed it went below 900 and IMHO, they used Goku's pl from DB. this needs no explaination at all.
3. man, Toriko seems powerful. Added him to my animelist.

4. The Movie Z: Luffy and crew faced their strongest enemy yet, Former Admiral Zephyr, now called as 'Z'.
5. Fight between 'Z' and Kizaru in the beginning. 'Z' lost and is found floating on a plank by the SHC who save and treat him. 'Z' breaks havoc knowing they are pirates. somehow the crew escaped.
6. Luffy get his ass kicked when he faces Z again on another island. Island almost gets destroyed.
7. Finally Luffy beats Z on an island and finally Navy/Marines show up.

Now, I would love to give a more detailed review, but since some people would want to watch the Movie, it will spoil the fun. For OP Fans, its a must watch.

My Rating: 9.5/10

Movie and episode both are available on torrents.



abhidev said:


> man Naruo has so many fillers in between... nonetheless they are enjoyable



Those fillers are so stupid. I mean why in the blue hell would anyone want to see love story of a former ANBU girl and a dead Chunin exam proctor (Hayate)? There is no point in showing 11 minutes of *FLASHBACK* in a *FILLER* episode of 20 minutes length excluding the opening and ending songs.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Those fillers are so stupid. I mean why in the blue hell would anyone want to see love story of a former ANBU girl and a dead Chunin exam proctor (Hayate)? There is no point in showing 11 minutes of *FLASHBACK* in a *FILLER* episode of 20 minutes length excluding the opening and ending songs.



I agree on that...most fillers have flashbacks....not all are annoying...some related to Pervy sage are really funny . Well now m on 183 episode, its better I stay away from the latest manga.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 18, 2013)

Any Manga like Death Note ? Completed 4 Episodes and I'm into it.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Any Manga like Death Note ? Completed 4 Episodes and I'm into it.



Code Geass?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 18, 2013)

^ OK will give it a try once I finish Death Note.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sooo pi$$ed off right now.
I was downloading Natsume Yuujinchou... all 4 seasons... 13 gb

Today the downloading was finished and then I realized that it doesnt have Eng subs. It was Jap Audio and Subs ONLY.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I'm sooo pi$$ed off right now.
> I was downloading Natsume Yuujinchou... all 4 seasons... 13 gb
> 
> Today the downloading was finished and then I realized that it doesnt have Eng subs. It was Jap Audio and Subs ONLY.



Search for subtitles, lol?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Search for subtitles, lol?



How?!!?!?
Anyways no use for me now as I removed the torrent with data already. :sh@tfaced:


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> How?!!?!?
> Anyways no use for me now as I removed the torrent with data already. :sh@tfaced:



Google is your friend. Anyway, this time look for it in Nyaa and BakaBT.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Google is your friend. Anyway, this time look for it in Nyaa and BakaBT.



are their entire seasons available on these sites that too with Eng audio ???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> are their entire seasons available on these sites that too with Eng audio ???



Not always. But English language (either subs or dubs or both) is a requirement to upload in BakaBT. Nyaa is a little more lax in this regard, but 99.9% of the time the uploads are marked accordingly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2013)

This thread needs to be made into sticky.


----------



## Neo (Apr 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> are their entire seasons available on these sites that too with Eng audio ???



Pretty much everything is available on BakaBT, with good quality , good seeders and everything there has eng dub or sub or both. All the torrent details are given beforehand so you don't have to regret like piyush (who downloads from tbp or kak  )
Nyaa doesnt always have enough seeders and most things there are very high quality (which translates to big file sizes)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

Neo said:


> Pretty much everything is available on BakaBT, with good quality , good seeders and everything there has eng dub or sub or both. All the torrent details are given beforehand so you don't have to regret like piyush (who downloads from tbp or kak  )
> Nyaa doesnt always have enough seeders and most things there are very high quality (which translates to big file sizes)



BakaBT does keep very high quality versions, but they are not uploaded as often as they are on Nyaa, and most 1080p content is usually optimized on BakaBT so you get pretty much the same quality as a Nyaa raw/ high res upload with a much smaller footprint.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2013)

only those anime which are released in USA get english dub.it is also widely accepted that for 90% of the anime series 1080p is unnecessary so get the 720p version & save yourself hdd space as well as downloading time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> only those anime which are released in USA get english dub.it is also widely accepted that for 90% of the anime series 1080p is unnecessary so get the 720p version & save yourself hdd space as well as downloading time.



I disagree about the 1080 vs 720 bit. I found that 1080 vids looked much better than 720 vids on my monitor and my TVs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2013)

on bakabt there are many torrents for which there is 720p version but no 1080p version because mods found no significant quality difference & rejected the 1080p offer.*also 720p version i am talking about are those from blu-ray & not HDTV 720p release which is the norm now-a-days.*maybe you have these types of 720p releases & obviously if the series is new/just ended they are the only one because *complete blu-ray release takes at least 7-8 months after the end of series.*


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Anybody here watched Dennou Coil?

It takes place in the future where augmented reality glasses have begun becoming mainstream ~15 years after their initial introduction in 2026.

It has a great plot, a good sense of humour, well done animations, multi-faceted characters, great music and more. 

A highly under appreciated anime. Would recommend.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2013)

thanx for the info @Neo


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> did anyone read the manga shingeki no kyojin good story,recently its anime was also released.



no one read the manga attack on titan


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> no one read the manga attack on titan


Is it that good?


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Is it that good?



yeah Attack on Titan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> yeah Attack on Titan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Alright, will check on it. 
Currently I'm reading only 2 mangas: Naruto Shippudden and Fairy tail


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2013)

Finished Deadman Wonderland. Avg anime.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Watched One Piece-Toriko-DBZ crossover (OP episode 590) and OP Movie Z.
> 1. Nice to see all DBZ characters back on a show after such a long time.
> 2. They underpowered everybody from DBZ except Mr Satan. Goku's pl seemed it went below 900 and IMHO, they used Goku's pl from DB. this needs no explaination at all.
> 3. man, Toriko seems powerful. Added him to my animelist.
> ...



srsly they uderpowered alll?? i would like to c tat plz pm me the link.......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly they uderpowered alll?? i would like to c tat plz pm me the link.......



google it. i didn't save the link. file size should be about 180 mb for 720p mkv version.


----------



## kisame (Apr 20, 2013)

Started reading Gintama.Pretty good comedy.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2013)

kisame said:


> Started reading Gintama.Pretty good comedy.



Yea. The no. 1 anime/manga must have something to go about


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Started K Project. Great animation , music and character styling but when does the story starts making sense?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anybody know any good anime that made eerily accurate predictions of the future?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea. The no. 1 anime/manga must have something to go about



One Piece is number 1. myanimelist.net doesn't gives an accurate measure of manga/anime sales.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2013)

Started darker than black. Interesting protagonist .


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> One Piece is number 1. myanimelist.net doesn't gives an accurate measure of manga/anime sales.



Then who gives?



JojoTheDragon said:


> Started darker than black. Interesting protagonist .



This anime is like Ferrero Rocher of chocolates


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Then who gives?



One Piece (Manga) - The One Piece Wiki - Manga, Anime, Pirates, Marines, Treasure, Devil Fruits, and more



> One Piece has the highest total manga sales within Japan, and is currently Weekly Shōnen Jump's most acclaimed and all-time best-selling title. The manga is the first to increase the sales of Weekly Shōnen Jump in eleven years. As of volume 65, the series has sold over 260,000,000 copies domestically and is the fastest manga to reach sales of 100,000,000.[4]
> 2008: One Piece was the best selling manga in Japan with 5,956,540 volumes sold. Volume 49 with 1,544,000 copies was in fourth place, Volume 50 with 1,678,208 copies hold the first place and Volume 51 with 1,646,978 copies was in second place.[5][6]
> 2009: One Piece was the best selling manga series in Japan with 14,721,241 volumes sold. Volume 53 hold the first place with 2,057,528 copies sold, volumes 54, 52, and 55 place second, third and fourth respectively with 1,963,696, 1,952,551, and 1,810,410 copies sold respectively.[7][8]
> 2010: Volume 59 holds a manga initial circulation record in Japan with 3.2 million copies.[9] The volume set a new record for the first-week sales by selling 1,852,541 copies.[10][11]
> ...



Japan's Yearly Manga Rankings for Fiscal 2012 - Forums - MyAnimeList.net

Japan Tries To Figure Out Why Everybody Loves One Piece

The Best of the Best of Manga: Shonen Jump’s 20 Best Sellers of*All-Time | RocketNews24

30 Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2012 - News - Anime News Network

BTW, try googling "most selling manga" and you'll nkow why I said it was One Piece.


You should also know how ratings are done on myanimelist.net
MyAnimeList.net



> Only scores where a user has completed at least 1/5 of the anime/manga are calculated.
> 
> Example: If you watched a 26 episode series, this means you would had to have watched at least 5 episodes (26/5.2)=5. We're using 5.2 instead of 5 so we get a whole number for "most" series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2013)

^^too much maths
i'll chuck it


----------



## kisame (Apr 24, 2013)

Started Durarara.First time seeing an anime where it is narrated from viewpoint of so many characters.
Its first ending song was good.
Liking it so far.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2013)

Soooooo, I heard that Hungama is going to air One Piece and I'm unable to leave a feedback on Hungama TV's shitty flash based website. All are requested to give them a feed back like this but don't copy this entirely.

"Hi Hungama has recently been airing trailers for "One Piece". I hope you don't destroy the anime by stupid dubbing and useless censoring like you did with Shinchan. Moreover, issue a warning before the telecast that the anime"One Piece" is suitable for children above age 15 and the channel or producer of "One Piece" doesn't holds any responsibility if a child under 15 hurts himself trying to copy any of the characters. and the website is ****. Why don't you stop using flash based layout and design it using HTML5?"

From:
<Your Name>

This is necessary because Hungama will ruin One Piece with their 3rd class dubbing and censoring. Everybody please forward this to every One Piece fan in India and ask them to e-mail this to Hungama before they turn "One Piece" anime into a childish cartoon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 25, 2013)

Hungama's dub is gonna be crap.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2013)

Why cant they simply run in english dub as jap dub with eng sub would be too much for Indian kids.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 25, 2013)

Finished Fate Zero *8.5/10*
Perhaps the best animation effects I have ever seen. Story was fine, but I expected more. Couple of useless episodes in the middle. Great characters (+1 to Kiritsugu and Alexander/Iskander)


----------



## sggupta95 (Apr 26, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Soooooo, I heard that Hungama is going to air One Piece and I'm unable to leave a feedback on Hungama TV's shitty flash based website. All are requested to give them a feed back like this but don't copy this entirely.
> 
> "Hi Hungama has recently been airing trailers for "One Piece". I hope you don't destroy the anime by stupid dubbing and useless censoring like you did with Shinchan. Moreover, issue a warning before the telecast that the anime"One Piece" is suitable for children above age 15 and the channel or producer of "One Piece" doesn't holds any responsibility if a child under 15 hurts himself trying to copy any of the characters. and the website is ****. Why don't you stop using flash based layout and design it using HTML5?"
> 
> ...



a One Piece fan here.although i prefer the manga and don't care about the anime,i will email them too,since i don't want another 4kids.can you tell me where to email?

 BTW i am reading GTO(Great Teacher Onizuka) and man it is awesome!it is considered one of the best manga series for a reason.think of it as a munnabhai MBBS,replacing doctor with teachers,but of course much more awesome.i got so hooked that i flash read 7-8 volumes.then i regained my sanity and have to reread at a normal pace.no self control.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2013)

sggupta95 said:


> BTW i am reading GTO(Great Teacher Onizuka) and man it is awesome!it is considered one of the best manga series for a reason.think of it as a munnabhai MBBS,replacing doctor with teachers,but of course much more awesome.i got so hooked that i flash read 7-8 volumes.then i regained my sanity and have to reread at a normal pace.no self control.



I watched anime instead. But I'm sure of that manga is much better than anime. If I get some time, then I'll sure go through manga too as it had a better ending than anime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2013)

GTO anime only covers first 13 volumes out of total 25 volumes & it has a different ending which is not there in manga.


----------



## Neo (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah. One piece is awesome, the best. I'm a OP fan as well.

on a side note, k-on! and k-on!! are damn cool. No kidding.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> GTO anime only covers first 13 volumes out of total 25 volumes & it has a different ending which is not there in manga.


Yea  but I've heard frm lot of guys that ending in manga>>>>> anime


----------



## icebags (Apr 26, 2013)

also manga >>>>> anime >>>>> live action.

well, Thermae Romae is a a good example of all those 3.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

ok guys started watching clannad again (atleast tried to) but its too boooring atleast background music is a little good.........


----------



## debarshi (May 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys started watching clannad again (atleast tried to) but its too boooring atleast background music is a little good.........



Clannad can be slow at times, but I dont think its boring.

Anyway, finished *Kanon* (9.5/10) and *Chrome Shelled Regios* (8/10)

There are no words to describe Kanon, and CSR, well I liked it.........The BGM was pretty good too


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2013)

Started Gintama, Too funny


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Clannad can be slow at times, but I dont think its boring.
> 
> Anyway, finished *Kanon* (9.5/10) and *Chrome Shelled Regios* (8/10)
> 
> There are no words to describe Kanon, and CSR, well I liked it.........The BGM was pretty good too



the only thing i found a little funny in clannad is sonahara wanted to c him as main protagonist instead tomoya


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Started Gintama, Too funny



Great
I was waiting for someone here to start this series
Now I can get some good reviews


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

its ranked no 1 at myanimelist lets c the reviews


----------



## heidi2521 (May 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Great
> I was waiting for someone here to start this series
> Now I can get some good reviews



It is quite a good series. 8/10 by me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 11, 2013)

Munched 9 eps of Yakitate!! Japan . I'm getting that awesome feeling that I get when I watched Luffy and Ichigo. Sugoee!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 11, 2013)

I finished watching Gundam Wing and Endless Waltz: Special Edition today. The A.C. timeline stories are awesome.


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2013)

Through 70 episodes of Gintama and realizing why it is regarded so great! Firstly, It is funny, not lame funny, but epic funny! Secondly, All its episodes are great and never will you feel the draggy feeling. Thirdly, Awesome characters, there isn't a single character I hate. It is not a kind of anime that you will desperately want to finish off. It the kind which you can watch anytime you feel like having a nice time, and you will get one heck of it!


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 14, 2013)

anyone here watching the new anime called Shingeki no kyojin? its really awesome, the story and plot are just epic...already read the manga to the latest chapter..this is definitely a must watch..


also i want watch gintama from the start so can anyone tell me where i can download the old episodes from episode 1?


----------



## nims11 (May 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone here watching the new anime called Shingeki no kyojin? its really awesome, the story and plot are just epic...already read the manga to the latest chapter..this is definitely a must watch..
> 
> 
> also i want watch gintama from the start so can anyone tell me where i can download the old episodes from episode 1?



Google "animepremium Gintama xx" xx=ep_number
You will get an animepremium.tv link to that episode


----------



## kisame (May 17, 2013)

Watched 8 episodes of Fate/Zero.Gilgamesh, Iskandar and Berserker are looking good.Hope fights and plot are good.
Way better than Fate/Stay night.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

finished all steins gate episodes looking for a link to the movie plz pm me the link guys i can't find it in the net...........


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2013)

^^that's because it has not been released on tv/dvd/BD yet.anime subbing groups don't release movie hall recorded versions.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2013)

I am watching Saint Seiya right now. Given the age, I think it is turning out to be an epic series.


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2013)

kisame said:


> Watched 8 episodes of Fate/Zero.Gilgamesh, Iskandar and Berserker are looking good.Hope fights and plot are good.
> Way better than Fate/Stay night.



wow, didnt know there was fate/zero too ..... what other fate series are there ?


----------



## rajnusker (May 18, 2013)

I have started watching Bleach, completed 63 eps.. Must say its an awesome anime. Atleast it has got less fillers than Naruto.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^that's because it has not been released on tv/dvd/BD yet.anime subbing groups don't release movie hall recorded versions.



hmm iwanted to complete it and get done with it now they will make us wait


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I have started watching Bleach, completed 63 eps.. Must say its an awesome anime. Atleast it has got less fillers than Naruto.




Bleach has 166 filler episodes out of 366 episodes (45.35%)
while Naruto has 94 fillers out of 220 (42.72 %)
and Naruto Shippuden 115 fillers out of 312 (36.50%)

Still Bleach>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto/Naruto Shippuden


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

@rajnusker,here is list of bleach filler episodes(by insane111 from narutoforums) :
033 *Karakura Heroes Omake 1
050 *Karakura Heroes Omake 2
064-108 *Bount arc
128-137 *Stolen Hogyoku arc
147-149 *Rukia side story. Plot&Character designs by Kubo
168-189 *New Captain arc
204-205 *Random one-episode fillers
213-214 *Karakura Riser Omake
227-265 *Zanpakutou Rebellion arc. Character designs by Kubo.
266 *Hueco Mundo Recap
287 *Magic Lamp Gaiden
298 *Hell Chapter Movie Promotion
299 *Hell Chapter Movie Prologue
303-305 *Random one-episode fillers
311-316 *Random one-episode fillers
317-341 *Gotei 13 Invasion arc
355 *New Year Special


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2013)

is there other animes that include timetravel like steins;gate

no replies???????


----------



## kisame (May 20, 2013)

Finished 10 volumes of The Legendary Moonlight Sculptor(korean novel). If you are interested in novels revolving around virtual reality(like SAO),give this a try.
The virtual and real life in this novel have no connection(unlike SAO) which is a good thing.It's not perfect but enjoyable.
Give this a try if u are bored.(8.5/10)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2013)

@gta0gagan,try Mirai Nikki & Thermae Romae.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2013)

finshed code geass season 1 i didn't find it tat good.......


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> finshed code geass season 1 i didn't find it tat good.......



I liked Code Geass, I find it on par with Death Note if not better.



gta0gagan said:


> is there other animes that include timetravel like steins;gate
> 
> no replies???????



You should try "Time Bokan", it has time travel in it, but extremely difficult to find around.

Just started watching Mushishi and also started reading Gantz. Gantz is very addictive and can't get up without reading 2-3 seasons at a time.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2013)

dude code geass in the end is same like neon genesis evanggelion which was good at begining but became worst in end........


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude code geass in the end is same like neon genesis evanggelion which was good at begining but became worst in end........



Watch R2


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2013)

i dont wana after the worst ending of season one wth i mean what was tat ending????


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i dont wana after the worst ending of season one wth i mean what was tat ending????



I believe it was one of the best cliff hangers and R2 continued from there excellently.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2013)

SPOILER ALERT!!

*Naruto chapter 631:*


Spoiler



Sasuke has gone troll mode and wants to become the Hokage. 
3rd Hokage said: We're here to put an end to this war.  these words are exactly what Shanks (one piece) said, "I'm here to put an end to this war".
Minato can do a Kyubi Chakra mode 
Sakura wants to prove her usefullness  as a member of reunited team 7.


*Bleach chapter 538: *


Spoiler



Ichigo returns to Soul society 
Everybody is getting ready for the war.
Mashiro returns to train Hisagi


*Fairy Tail Chapter 331: *


Spoiler



Wendy and Mirajane vs Zilconis
Jelal saves Erza
Lucy and Natsu have a nude embrace  
Lucy BOOBS


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 24, 2013)

^Spoilers without [spoiler tag].


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

Now on ep.65 of Naruto Shippuden...and its awesome!!!!


----------



## debarshi (May 24, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Spoilers without [spoiler tag].



THIS!!!

For God's sake.............. please put the spoiler tags around them


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2013)

@Luffy,use spoiler tags or talk in riddles without actually revealing something.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 24, 2013)

Finished Sword Art Online...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 24, 2013)

finished code geass r2 .........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2013)

debarshi said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> For God's sake.............. please put the spoiler tags around them





whitestar_999 said:


> @Luffy,use spoiler tags or talk in riddles without actually revealing something.





JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Spoilers without [spoiler tag].



Everybody, is it OK now?



abhidev said:


> Now on ep.65 of Naruto Shippuden...and its awesome!!!!



Skip these fillers
Episode 057 - 071 (Twelve Guardian Ninja Filler Arc)
Episode 090 - 112 (Three-Tails Filler Arc)
Episode 144 - 151 (Tsuchigumo Kinjutsu Filler Arc)
Episode 170 - 171 (Yondaime treasure Filler Arc)
Episode 176 - 196 (History of Konoha Filler Arc)
Episode 222 - 242 (Adventures at Sea Filler Arc)
Episode 257 - 260 (Shinobi World War Arc)
Episode 271 (Shinobi World War Arc)
Episode 279 - 281 (Shinobi World War Arc)
Episode 284 - 289 (Shinobi World War Arc)
Episode 290 - 295 (Chikara Force Filler Arc) 
Episode 303 - 313 (Shinobi World War Arc)


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Everybody, is it OK now?



No you already spoiled it for me :/


----------



## sohan_92 (May 25, 2013)

started High School DxD...gonna finish it today.



Spoiler



I love ECCHI


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> started High School DxD...gonna finish it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it have a good story? I downloaded Psychic Academy, and it was boring as hell. Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu OTOH was hilarious and the ecchi content was a part of the story.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Does it have a good story? I downloaded Psychic Academy, and it was boring as hell. Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu OTOH was hilarious and the ecchi content was a part of the story.



It does have a decent story. Also, a sequel is about to come soon, since the story will be continued.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Everybody, is it OK now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol half if the episodes are filler


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Started watching Attack on Titan. Awesome show. I'm enjoying it even more than I enjoyed NGE.

Hiroyuki Sawano's score is awesome as always 

Warning: The show can be very disturbing.


----------



## debarshi (May 25, 2013)

What do you mean by disturbing?? Gory scenes???


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Blood, gore, nudity(sort of), horror, disturbing themes etc. 

This show is more psychologically and emotionally disturbing rather than relying on blood and gore for shock value.

Major Ep. 1 Spoiler below



Spoiler



Like the way a titan eats Eren's mother from the wreckage as he and Mikasa are carried away by hans or the way they close up and look at their prey, the horror on the humans faces as they smile and eat them



A bit like found footage horror films.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> started High School DxD...gonna finish it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watch Seikon No Qwaser after that. you'll like that too


----------



## sohan_92 (May 26, 2013)

Finished High School DxD ...storyline is quite interesting 

Planning to watch Princess Lover.




Luffy said:


> watch Seikon No Qwaser after that. you'll like that too


Already watched I and II 


Spoiler



man, this is hilarious. they used to drink soma to recover their energy... if u know what i mean


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

Got to Ep. 7 in Attack on Titan. I used to think that NGE was some twisted ****.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Everybody, is it OK now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx for the heads up 

which next anime should I watch after shippuden????


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

^Might I suggest Sengoku Basara?


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

whats it about...is it like Deathnote or like Naruto?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

It is an awesome fighting/martial arts anime set in Sengoku period Japan where the protagonists must stop dark lord Gaul Oda Nobunaga.

MAL's synopsis.



> In the age of the Warring Countries, Japan was fragmented in semi-independent provinces, governed by feudal lords or daimyo, who confronted each other in an endless struggle for power. Ambitious daimyos from every corner of the Archipelago had shouted their battle cry. They were Takeda Shingen from Kai, Sanada Yukimura, Uesugi Kenshin from Echigo, Azai Nagamasa from Omi, Tokugawa Ieyasu from Mikawa, and many more...
> 
> Those were days of unrest and chaos. As war spread throughout the country, the map of power underwent rapid and dramatic changes.
> In this never-ending conflict, one man finally seemed to be just one step from establishing total control over the country. He was the lord of Owari, the Sixth Heavenly Devil King. His name was Oda Nobunaga.
> ...



Genre:Action, Historical, Martial Arts, Samurai, Super Power

Sengoku Basara - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Finished High School DxD ...storyline is quite interesting
> 
> Planning to watch Princess Lover.
> 
> ...



man, I want to be a Qwaser 



abhidev said:


> thanx for the heads up
> 
> which next anime should I watch after shippuden????



first of all, tell which series you have watched earlier. Better create an account on myanimelist.net.
Best thing is to watch One Piece. I know its 596+ episodes and continuing but its the best Anime and Manga in recent 5-6 years.
If you haven't watched Bleach or Fairy Tail, you should watch them, but NOT ON ANIMAX.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> man, I want to be a Qwaser





Luffy said:


> first of all, tell which series you have watched earlier. Better create an account on myanimelist.net.
> Best thing is to watch One Piece. I know its 596+ episodes and continuing but its the best Anime and Manga in recent 5-6 years.
> If you haven't watched Bleach or Fairy Tail, you should watch them, but NOT ON ANIMAX.



is it  on ANIMAX ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

lol luffy your animelist id is saiyan goku didn't knew u are DBZ fan

can any1 suggest me anime with good animation style not old one but the new one like more recent one i.e. 2009 and later......



Piyush said:


> It does have a decent story. Also, a sequel is about to come soon, since the story will be continued.



when dude they will make us wait that much time its should hav been released by now.......



nims11 said:


> Google "animepremium Gintama xx" xx=ep_number
> You will get an animepremium.tv link to that episode



its not available in eng dub......



nims11 said:


> Google "animepremium Gintama xx" xx=ep_number
> You will get an animepremium.tv link to that episode



its not available in eng dub......



nims11 said:


> Google "animepremium Gintama xx" xx=ep_number
> You will get an animepremium.tv link to that episode



its not available in eng dub......


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its not available in eng dub......



plz Don't watch it in eng dub. Original voice in Gintama is superb!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol luffy your animelist id is saiyan goku didn't knew u are DBZ fan
> 
> can any1 suggest me anime with good animation style not old one but the new one like more recent one i.e. 2009 and later......
> 
> ...



I started watching anime with DBZ.

Watch Attack On Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin)

And 90% of English dubbed anime suck.



sohan_92 said:


> is it  on ANIMAX ?



Bleach used to be on animax and as some of my FB friends told me Fairy tail is airing on too. I don't have animax because of Tatasky  .


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Bleach used to be on animax and as some of my FB friends told me Fairy tail is airing on too. I don't have animax because of Tatasky  .


You can watch online 

And you got quite good internet speed 

And Why the hell my ISP doesn't provide such speed


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> You can watch online
> 
> And you got quite good internet speed
> 
> And Why the hell my ISP doesn't provide such speed



seriously 90mbps u believe that? Its just not possible in india....
He must be at fine kind of government facility to have that speed...


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> seriously 90mbps u believe that? Its just not possible in india....
> He must be at fine kind of government facility to have that speed...


Like CIA,FBI something...


----------



## kisame (May 28, 2013)

^Or a Govt. College.Colleges have freaking awesome internet speeds.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2013)

kisame said:


> ^Or a Govt. College.Colleges have freaking awesome internet speeds.


In my college,i only get 4mbs net speed... 

What kind of govt. college provides such type of *freaking awesome* speed to individuals ?!


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

Now on Shippuden ep.85.....


Spoiler



that's an epic battle between Kakashi Hatake and the two of the Akatsuki members... Hidan and Kakuza....and both are badass


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> You can watch online
> 
> And you got quite good internet speed
> 
> And Why the hell my ISP doesn't provide such speed



1&2: I believe in making my own collection to watch later rather than let flash player on browsers hogging up all the ram. Barring a few, I already have OP, Bleach, FT, etc  from myanimelist profile on my hdd.

3: I just happened to check the speed when there was no other system online at the computer lab. No major isp in India can provide decent 4 mbps unlimited without FUP to individuals. At my home, I use photon plus, on which I got 2.5 mbps max at once (3.1 mbps plan).


----------



## pratik385 (May 29, 2013)

Dragon Ball fans, Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Super Saiyan God \m/ 

BTW: Why always prefer Goku, give chance to Vegeta!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Dragon Ball fans, Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Super Saiyan God \m/
> 
> BTW: Why always prefer Goku, give chance to Vegeta!


srsly u want some maniac who almost destroyed earth to take lead role???



Luffy said:


> 1&2: I believe in making my own collection to watch later rather than let flash player on browsers hogging up all the ram. Barring a few, I already have OP, Bleach, FT, etc  from myanimelist profile on my hdd.
> 
> 3: I just happened to check the speed when there was no other system online at the computer lab. No major isp in India can provide decent 4 mbps unlimited without FUP to individuals. At my home, I use photon plus, on which I got 2.5 mbps max at once (3.1 mbps plan).



i knew it.......

lol if tat isp was in india trai would kill itself........

btw hoe many hard disks have u filled with animes i have like 15-16 complete anime collection......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol if tat isp was in india trai would kill itself........



 



gta0gagan said:


> btw hoe many hard disks have u filled with animes i have like 15-16 complete anime collection......



its over 371 GBs only on a single hdd. Excluding the ongoing series, I have 30+ complete animes.



pratik385 said:


> Dragon Ball fans, Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Super Saiyan God \m/
> 
> BTW: Why always prefer Goku, give chance to Vegeta!


SSG is like 2 months old news


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Finished watching Minami-ke Tadima. Awesome show. 



Spoiler



Chiaki is an evil genius



Kinda' off topic here, but have a look:

Shingeki no Kyojin OP redone with footage from Pingu. 



Bollywood:




Daily Lives of High School Boys:



Puella Magi Madoka Magica:


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Finished watching Minami-ke Tadima. Awesome show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok what the hell is it??


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok what the hell is it??



Minami-ke is a comedy slice of life anime series centered around the three Minami sisters Haruka, Kana & Chiaki. It is based on the manga of the same name. Utterly hilarious, if you'd ask me(Except Okaeri & Omatase. Stay away from them).


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

if u can plz also provide animelist link when u post i m not into japenese show names so i really don't know abt them have to google alot


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

Minami-ke
Minami-ke - MyAnimeList.net

Minami-ke Tadaima
Minami-ke Tadaima - MyAnimeList.net

Shingeki no Kyojin(Attack on Titan):
Shingeki no Kyojin - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## debarshi (Jun 3, 2013)

Slightly off-topic but how many of you guys have already checked out Hummingbird......... Its awesome as a replacement of MAL, and looks pretty good doing it

The only thing still keeping me in MAL is the huge userbase there, but I have already started shifting 

Check out my list in the signature...



Spoiler



Dont even think of opening it in IE.... Totally broke the site for me


----------



## nims11 (Jun 3, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Slightly off-topic but how many of you guys have already checked out Hummingbird......... Its awesome as a replacement of MAL, and looks pretty good doing it
> 
> The only thing still keeping me in MAL is the huge userbase there, but I have already started shifting
> 
> ...



zzz needs invite, on waiting...


----------



## debarshi (Jun 3, 2013)

O





nims11 said:


> zzz needs invite, on waiting...



You'll find a work around invite code if you search for it on Google 

Edit: the promo code is ANICHARTNET here's the link if you want details *www.reddit.com/r/anime/comments/1egmjb/ 

The mobile site is pretty sleek too....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

You don't need to do anything. Just type your email address and click on the "Request Invite" button. That is how I got in (only 10 minutes prior to the time of this post).

Maybe once they have enough users invites might become scarce, but right now you can get in easily.

Not gonna create an account on MAL because keeping this one on track is troublesome enough.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 3, 2013)

I didnt get an invite even 1 hour after requesting... So the promo code worked for me.

And the importing from MAL feature is handy too, especially if you have an active account in MAL.......... tell me your id, so that I can follow you guys there.............


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

Watching Nichijou. Extremely funny and absurd.

Shingeki no Kyojin ep. 9 was awesome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

@debarshi: I'm duelistgamer on Hummingbird. And I do not have an MAL account.


----------



## kisame (Jun 3, 2013)

Finished Maoyuu Maou Yuusha.Above average anime.Focuses on bridging gap b/w humans and demons.(6/10)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2013)

ok, am I the one who's really reading the new chapters? because nobody else is posting about them.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @debarshi: I'm duelistgamer on Hummingbird. And I do not have an MAL account.



Woah, you updated all that data in your library, without importing data from MAL!!!!



Luffy said:


> ok, am I the one who's really reading the new chapters? because nobody else is posting about them.



Which new chapters are you talking about? Naruto and Bleach?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Which new chapters are you talking about? Naruto and Bleach?



One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Naruto and which ever manga you're reading. I want others to post about the latest chapters in their style too.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you search manga on Amazon.in you get to see 3-4 pages of Yaoi manga in beginning.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Naruto and which ever manga you're reading. I want others to post about the latest chapters in their style too.



Posting anything about the new chapters is total SPOILER ALERT, and the new chapters especially BLEACH & NARUTO dont deserve them, the new ones are just awesome.......... 
But I loved the Bleach plot twist, though I had anticipated something like that, it still came as a shocker, true............ And what do you think about the new Sakura? Just as useless as before?



6Diablo9 said:


> If you search manga on Amazon.in you get to see 3-4 pages of Yaoi manga in beginning.



I dint get them, maybe they're personalized to users............


----------



## kisame (Jun 7, 2013)

^Who the hell cares about Sakura,Naruto or Sasuke when you have other legendary fighters on the battlefield.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 7, 2013)

kisame said:


> ^Who the hell cares about Sakura,Naruto or Sasuke when you have other legendary fighters on the battlefield.



I'm itching to see the undeads(read madara and 1st hokage) fight...


The inevitable fight.....will naruto and sasuke fight each other again in the end? And where the hell did orochimaru go? He'd be a good addition to the force....


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 7, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I dint get them, maybe they're personalized to users............



Na re,.
See first you type manga in search bar, then on Next page you click on "Comics and Graphic Novels"  on left and then scroll down.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

thnx guys ur accounts are really helping in updating my present humming bird account gta0gagan


----------



## debarshi (Jun 8, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Na re,.
> See first you type manga in search bar, then on Next page you click on "Comics and Graphic Novels"  on left and then scroll down.



Found it!! Shame on amazon for promoting BL!!!!!  



Spoiler



Can also be an indication of what they think of us............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2013)

debarshi said:


> And what do you think about the new Sakura? Just as useless as before?



Still useless.
IMHO, Naruto is just a fine manga, not too good or exceptional, because most of the concepts are borrowed (or pirated I should say) from other Animes/Mangas.



debarshi said:


> And where the hell did orochimaru go?



He's reading One Piece chapters because they're more interesting.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2013)

Luffy said:


> He's reading One Piece chapters because they're more interesting.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Woah, you updated all that data in your library, without importing data from MAL!!!!



And it's incomplete  

Right now I have my PC offline for maintenance so I havent gotten the time to upload more data. I should be up and running today and I'll update further after E3


----------



## debarshi (Jun 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And it's incomplete
> 
> Right now I have my PC offline for maintenance so I havent gotten the time to upload more data. I should be up and running today and I'll update further after E3



Oooh......... Now can you recommend me some anime like Tonari no Kaibatsu kun, Sukitte Ii Na yo................ And the likes of toradora


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 10, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Woah, you updated all that data in your library, without importing data from MAL!!!!


we can import data from MAL???


----------



## debarshi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep yep
That's the sole reason I was able to join hummingbird.....there's no way I was doing that again....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2013)

Finished Yu Yu Hakusho. Is it just me or Bleach is very much similar to YYH?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 11, 2013)

really guys hummingbird is truly amazing i give 10/10 to it.............. love the site........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Oooh......... Now can you recommend me some anime like Tonari no Kaibatsu kun, Sukitte Ii Na yo................ And the likes of toradora



I havent watched any of those...yet. Im going to finish saint seiya and turn a gundam first.

Kinda off-topic, but I need to get a new external HDD (2-4TB). right now everything is in a virtual disk made by combining a 1TB, 320GB (both 3.5") and 160GB (2.5") hdd. that 
is a recipe for disaster TBH, and I only have 19GB of space left...

any recommendations (should be cheap)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I havent watched any of those...yet. Im going to finish saint seiya and turn a gundam first.
> 
> Kinda off-topic, but I need to get a new external HDD (2-4TB). right now everything is in a virtual disk made by combining a 1TB, 320GB (both 3.5") and 160GB (2.5") hdd. that
> is a recipe for disaster TBH, and I only have 19GB of space left...
> ...



Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com

5.5k from FK, could be rs 100-200 cheaper locally
Cons: Needs external power


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com
> 
> 5.5k from FK, could be rs 100-200 cheaper locally
> Cons: Needs external power



It comes with an adapter for power?

EDIT: yes it does.

is there anything that doesnt need the power brick?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

2.5" external hdd don't require power adapter but they cost twice for same capacity as 3.5" hdd meaning you will get 1TB for ~5.5k.

P.S.btw turn-a-gundam is kind of a closing series for gundam franchise so it is recommended to watch it after finishing earlier series(gundam 0079,zeta gundan,gundam ZZ,gundam wing,victory gundam etc).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 2.5" external hdd don't require power adapter but they cost twice for same capacity as 3.5" hdd meaning you will get 1TB for ~5.5k.
> 
> P.S.btw turn-a-gundam is kind of a closing series for gundam franchise so it is recommended to watch it after finishing earlier series(gundam 0079,zeta gundan,gundam ZZ,gundam wing,victory gundam etc).



Honestly, Turn A Gundam is actually a messed up abomination. It was "supposed" to combine all the different timelines (that were so far independent), but all it fails at that. I'm treating Turn A like an independent series, and you don't need to know the full story of all the different timelines to watch it. So far, I haven't even come across the reused mecha. I have indeed watched Gundam Wing, and while decent, it wasnt awesome.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer If you want self-powered 2.5", get the WD 2TB for 8.77k from Tradus.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> @Extreme Gamer If you want self-powered 2.5", get the WD 2TB for 8.77k from Tradus.



A link please? I can't find it for some reason.

EDIT: What do you guys think of my Perfect Grade RX-178 Gundam Mark-II?

*imgur.com/a/2c4Xl#2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

true that you don't need to know full story of earlier timelines to watch it but still many prefer watching such epilogue type series(even if not as good as originals) at the end not to mention it was the last gundam series to be directed by the main creator of original gundam franchise(Yoshiyuki Tomino).as for reused mecha zakus are there in earlier episodes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> true that you don't need to know full story of earlier timelines to watch it but still many prefer watching such epilogue type series(even if not as good as originals) at the end not to mention it was the last gundam series to be directed by the main creator of original gundam franchise(Yoshiyuki Tomino).as for reused mecha zakus are there in earlier episodes.



I've finished upto episode 13 and I didn't spot a single Zaku


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

^Buy Online Western Digital WDBY8L0020BBK 2 TB My Passport Hard Drive. Shop from tradus.com PDRM9ENYAQBT38KE


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

it will be there when other countries/cities dig up similar sites in their areas.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it will be there when other countries/cities dig up similar sites in their areas.


you spoiled it for me X(

You should have said, it will happen later 



rajnusker said:


> ^Buy Online Western Digital WDBY8L0020BBK 2 TB My Passport Hard Drive. Shop from tradus.com PDRM9ENYAQBT38KE



Thats 9.75k :/ and after discount 9.45k?


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

^Umm.. I thought I saw it was 10% off. Now it seems the discount is max. rs 300. :/ If there isn't any particular reason for buying an external drive, I think you should go for internal ones. Besides those cheap powered external drivers aren't RELIABLE.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

it is a spoiler only for someone who has just started watching anime  it is given that in any gundam franchise hero always gets allies & in this particular series after 13 episodes it is easy to guess where these allies will come from.rest assured biggest spoiler is saved till the end.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is a spoiler only for someone who has just started watching anime  it is given that in any gundam franchise hero always gets allies & in this particular series after 13 episodes it is easy to guess where these allies will come from.rest assured biggest spoiler is saved till the end.



Don't worry, I was just messing with you. I already know the story - and I know most of the Gundam UC story (except ZZ and Victory gundam).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

then do not watch victory gundam unless you want to feel real depressed/angry(depending on whether you like hero).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going to watch it.I wont watch G-Savior though.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Orochimaru's reading One Piece chapters because they're more interesting.





Spoiler



And he's finished reading One Piece for the day 



Watched pale cocoon twice in a row.............. Best thing I watched in a while................... Especially the song and its lyrics......

If anyone here hasn't seen it yet, you're missing out big time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2013)

One Piece Chapter 711:


Spoiler



1. Dwarfs are all over Robin
2. Zoro and Franky hurry towards green bit
3. Sanji tells Doflamingo is still Schibukkai and Law is fU(ked



Bleach Chapter 541:


Spoiler



1. Zangetsu is both Zuah Bach and not Juah Bach.
2. He kept preventing Ichigo to reach his max.
3. True Zangetsu is going to be revealed



Naruto chapter 634: (though it doesn't deserves to be mentioned as One Piece is still the most selling and most awesome manga)


Spoiler



1. lame combo attack by Naruto and Sasugay
2. Orochimaru went to Tsunade


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2013)

guys which is the manga chapter (Bleach) which is after the TV End episode?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2013)

guys pls suggest an anime which has good story as well as very good action....


----------



## debarshi (Jun 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys pls suggest an anime which has good story as well as very good action....



Chrome shelled regios is a good one..


----------



## nims11 (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished *Eden of the East*, great watch. At start, gave me a feeling that it would suck like mirai nikki, but proved me wrong.

Halfway through SAO, and


Spoiler



Sucks!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 14, 2013)

^^SAO?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^SAO?



Sword art online


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Sword art online



Isn't the premise copied from dot hack?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm watching SKET DANCE these days.
Watched one episode of season2 on animax and started to watch from season 1 now.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Isn't the premise copied from dot hack?



Concept seems similar.
However, SAO was really hyped. I nearly completed it today. Things tried to get better in the second half, but I will still not give it more than 6.5


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Concept seems similar.
> However, SAO was really hyped. I nearly completed it today. Things tried to get better in the second half, but I will still not give it more than 6.5



Well I might just become a sucker for the artwork


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 16, 2013)

Roman Catholic Girls Never Die ( manga )
 Try to get uncut version .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Roman Catholic Girls Never Die ( manga )
> Try to get uncut version .



Link? Google gives no result.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

it is not manga:
Catholic School Girls Never Die Vol. 1: Alan Gandy: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

uncut version:
*www.amazon.ca/dp/B00D22VUIO


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 16, 2013)

Fininshed reading *Elfen Lied* Manga, there is a spoiler question can anybody please answer that.



Spoiler



How does Bando come back in ending? We see he is killed by Lucy and his guts spill out and die


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is not manga:
> Catholic School Girls Never Die Vol. 1: Alan Gandy: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
> 
> uncut version:
> Catholic School Girls Never Die Vol. 1 Uncut eBook: Alan Gandy: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store



I didn't say it is manga :/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

^^i was referring to @mikael_schiffer.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i was referring to @mikael_schiffer.


next time be specific


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

Death note is the best anime and everything else is gay.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> Death note is the best anime and everything else is gay.



Death note fails where Code Geass excels

You should broaden up your view


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> Death note is the best anime and everything else is gay.



Maybe you need to get your head examined?



Piyush said:


> Death note fails where Code Geass excels
> 
> You should broaden up your view



This.

And there are a lot of shows both in this genre and also in other genres that are much better than either of these two shows.

I will commend the Death Note Anime for leaving out virtually nothing from the manga (except the smaller ending) and being only 37 episodes long at the same time though. Death note was a very good show, true, but Code Geass was the true mind-bender between the two.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 17, 2013)

varun004 said:


> Death note is the best anime and everything else is gay.



Maybe Death note is the only Anime you have seen yet.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And nobody needs to know what goes on in yours either. Calling every anime on this planet other than yours truly _gay_...



Chill dude.
Use the Report button.Perhaps our mods can do something about this "Troll" on meth.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Has the Shippuden anime reached where Ten-Tails is ressurected by Tobi and Madara?



varun004 said:


> @extremegamer *how bout i flip you my middle finger.*
> on the other hand i would give code geass a try.
> 
> seen a lot but nothing matched the thrill of watching of death note



This is TDF,A Gentleman's Tech Forum.Your Badassery certainly won't work here.Try to be civil.


			
				Any_Mod_of_TDF said:
			
		

> Behave or get an Infraction


----------



## Piyush (Jun 17, 2013)

@varun
When you start Code Geass, make sure you have both the seasons.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know any "Mobile Suit Gundam" animes?


----------



## varun004 (Jun 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @varun
> When you start Code Geass, make sure you have both the seasons.


started downloading. Thnx for the suggestion.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone know any "Mobile Suit Gundam" animes?



I've watched Gundam 00 completely ('twas awesome) and Gundam Wing completely (pretty good). I'm watching Turn A Gundam right now (pretty good so far). 

After that I will download the entire Universal Century (the original 1979 show, zeta gundam, zz gundam, unicorn, victory gundam and any others that I may have missed) storyline.

But I will watch Gundam X before watching Universal Century.

The different timelines, like Universal Century, After Colony (Gundam Wing), After War (Gundam X), Cosmic Era (Gundam Seed shows), Anno Domini (Gundam 00), Advanced Generation (Gundam AGE) are unrelated.

Correct century (Turn A Gundam) in a messed up fashion merges some of the timelines together:

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3ujoz9Vuv1qf6jyuo1_1280.jpg

If I remember correctly, Cosmic Era was also later merged with Correct Century (it was added to Dark History).

The above are all Real Robot shows.

There is also a Super Robot show called Mobile Fighter G Gundam. Most of the mechs are horribly stereotyped and ridiculous looking. The show's creator did this because of Bandai's excessive promotion of the Gundam model kit and toy lines (you will not find too many G Gundam products in this form, unlike the real robot ones which are SO MANY).

Check out The Gundam Wiki for more information.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^I'd seriously like to ask one personal question. How do you get so much time to see such huge list ? I seriously can't find or dedicate that much time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I'd seriously like to ask one personal question. How do you get so much time to see such huge list ? I seriously can't find or dedicate that much time.



Lol that isn't a personal question.

I have all the time in the world- college doesn't begin until September 

Its easy if you break it down into the timelines, use Google, and compartmentalize everything in your head.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^Some may take it as personal question, so... Still I must say, you devote a hell lot of time in watching these, great passion indeed.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Its easy *if* you break it down into the timelines, use Google, and compartmentalize everything in your head.



That is a big if indeed.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Some may take it as personal question, so... Still I must say, you devote a hell lot of time in watching these, great passion indeed.



Hehe TY.

If you check my hummingbird list, you will probably be shocked, although I must say there are people over here who have watch a whole lot more (in either variety, quantity, or both) than I have 

I could never understand the appeal of One Piece and Naruto, TBH (Dragon Ball is another story though, as well as bleach).



Krow said:


> That is a big if indeed.



Well it is easy to break them down 

At first glance it is confusing, but when you start reading, everything starts making sense.

It is just like our first trysts with technology 



EDIT: With that MSG post, I do wonder if I've killed CommanderShawnzer's brain or not 

I will add that the story isn't limited to anime. A lot of the timeline is filled by manga (other than the multi-format projects) and some through novels


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I could never understand the appeal of One Piece and Naruto, TBH (Dragon Ball is another story though, as well as bleach).



I had downloaded full season of bleach on recommendation of a co-member, and it was there for more than 1 year, after which it faced the delete button without being opened.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I had downloaded full season of bleach on recommendation of a co-member, and it was there for more than 1 year, after which it faced the delete button without being opened.



Wow, mod talking of piracy, lol jk

On a more serious note: That is quite sad to here man 
I haven't finished watching even half of the stuff I have right now (or begun for that matter, including big shows like Bleach and Yu Yu Hakusho).

I've made a wow that "no show gets left behind!" Basically it's a promise that I will never delete shows from my collection even after I finish them. However, I might replace them with higher quality ones.

Right now I'm downloading Eva 3.33. After that I will finish downloading the 21st century (i.e. this century's) releases that commemorate the release of Space Adventure Cobra back in the 80s.

After that it is time to get a new 2TB HDD  and begin the large scale migration of data ^.^

After which I will download the ones I mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^When did I say I used illegal methods ? 

Actually I was never too much into Animes. So no vows to watch. Had thought to give it a fresh try with Bleach, but time and my low_passion killed it.

May be I'll again download it, legally , should I also buy TBs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^When did I say I used illegal methods ?
> 
> Actually I was never too much into Animes. So no vows to watch. Had thought to give it a fresh try with Bleach, but time and my low_passion killed it.
> 
> May be I'll again download it, legally , should I also buy TBs.



Yeah you should get a decently large HDD. I think I'll just get a 3TB caviar green and get rid of the hassles...

But do let me know where you get your goods legally  I too want to be legal


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> guys which is the manga chapter (Bleach) which is after the TV End episode?



guys?? any idea


----------



## debarshi (Jun 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> guys?? any idea



If you are talking about the last aired episode (366) then the manga chapter after it is chapter 480 (Chapter 476,477,478,479 are shown in episode 366)

For more info, you could refer to Bleach Wikia

BTW, completed watching *Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!* 

And I loved it.............. A real treat for slice of life anime lovers..........  

Continuing after Kanon, Usagi Drop and Clannad............... What should be next? Any suggestions?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

debarshi said:


> If you are talking about the last aired episode (366) then the manga chapter after it is chapter 480 (Chapter 476,477,478,479 are shown in episode 366)
> 
> For more info, you could refer to Bleach Wikia
> 
> ...



Try Space Westerns. I'm hoping you're looking for something fresh.

I'm going to suggest watching Space Adventure Cobra. I think it is a classic that deserves to be ranked among the best shows from the 70s and 80s. Also watch the commemorative anniversary shows, the movie and the pilot episode. To put it in perspective, I rate it as good as the original Neon Genesis Evangelion (it's a different kind of show so no direct comparison).

You could also watch Cowboy Bebop, which is another great show (from the 90s). Also watch it's movie (which was awesome).

I'll take a look at your hummingbird list and see what else I should suggest 

On another note, why don't all of us, the TDF anime/manga-loving community, follow each other on Hummingbird? That way we can learn about more awesome shows and movies 

UPDATE: After looking at your hummingbird list, might I suggest some WTF shows? (assuming your list is at least complete, if not up to date):

Neon Genesis Evangelion (include Rebuild of Evangelion)
Kodomo No Jikan (not WTF because of sudden twists and turns, but because of the theme)

And some awesome space shows:

Planetes
Gundam (any will do)

mecha:

Patlabor
Gundam
Evangelion
Macross
Code Geass (mechs not the main focus, but they're cool as hell)
BreakBlade
Full Metal Panic

Fantasy/magic:

Soul Eater
Saint Seiya
Yu Yu Hakusho
Sailor Moon

Let me know if you want more suggestions


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

debarshi said:


> If you are talking about the last aired episode (366) then the manga chapter after it is chapter 480 (Chapter 476,477,478,479 are shown in episode 366)
> 
> For more info, you could refer to Bleach Wikia



thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

^^i know about all the shows mentioned in last few pages & already have a majority of them on my cousin's hdd but don't have time to watch.in fact my list of anime is ~750 & of manga is ~500 but i don't think i am going to watch or read most of them any time soon.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 17, 2013)

> After looking at your hummingbird list, might I suggest some WTF shows? (assuming your list is at least complete, if not up to date



Yep its up to date 

You're right. I'm definitely looking for something fresh..... but I am not particularly fond of the Mecha type (maybe I haven't tried any good ones yet) ....... I wanted to try Gundam for a while now....Everytime I think "Yosh, I'll start watching Gundam today" I just cringe due to sheer number of seasons and episodes.

I kinda like short anime better.... (Though Hayate no Gotoku was worth watching  )

The longest series I've been watching is Naruto, Bleach, and Dragonball series. 

The ones I'm looking forward to are Soul Eater, Saint Seiya, Evangelion, Code Geass, Full metal panic........ Thanks for the suggestions........ And could you also suggest some short ones? Its PITA downloading the big ones 



> On another note, why don't all of us, the TDF anime/manga-loving community, follow each other on Hummingbird? That way we can learn about more awesome shows and movies



Cool idea but how do we know which of the members maintain an account there...



Zangetsu said:


> thanks



Dont mention it!!!



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i know about all the shows mentioned in last few pages & already have a majority of them on my cousin's hdd but don't have time to watch.in fact my list of anime is ~750 & of manga is ~500 but i don't think i am going to watch or read most of them any time soon.



I'll do anything to have that hdd for a few months............ *sigh* net speeds in India

UPDATE: Watching Planetes and d/l Nodame Cantabile.......... Planetes is awesome..... Thanks ExtremeGamer for this one


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Yep its up to date
> 
> You're right. I'm definitely looking for something fresh..... but I am not particularly fond of the Mecha type (maybe I haven't tried any good ones yet) ....... I wanted to try Gundam for a while now....Everytime I think "Yosh, I'll start watching Gundam today" I just cringe due to sheer number of seasons and episodes.
> 
> ...



You're welcome 

But here's a tip: Gundam is not made up of "seasons" so to speak. Yes in a single series there are usually 2 seasons in case of a ~50 episode show, but on the whole you do not, I repeat, DO NOT, need to watch everything.

If you want something relatively short, don't watch the Universal Century and Cosmic Era shows in the beginning. Start with Gundam Wing, Gundam X, or Gundam 00. Since the timelines are unrelated, you wont have problems picking everything up. Of these three IMHO Gundam 00 is the best.
But please, do watch Universal Century when you can. Since all the shows are self-contained (there is some gap between each series), you wont have trouble if you do not watch them all in chronological order. Case in point: my brother is watching Gundam Unicorn (and building a Perfect Grade Char's Zaku ) and he hasn't watched gundam before that.

For Universal Century this is the order:

Mobile Suit Gundam
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ (pronounced Double Zeta)
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
------------------------------------(Omit from this section if you want to)------------------------------------
Mobile Suit Gundam F90 (Manga)
Mobile Suit Gundam F91
Mobile Suit Crossbone Gundam (Manga)
Mobile Suit Victory Gundam
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are some OVAs, movies and many manga I've omitted because they aren't a part of the UC core IMO (but primarily because it would confuse you ). But you should also check them out if you want to.

After Gundam Unicorn you don't have to watch everything else if you do not want to because while they're a part of the story, they're set at a much further distance. But do watch everything in the chronology (movies, OVAs and shows) and read the manga that are not repeats of the anime up to Gundam Unicorn at least.

@whitestar_999: How big is your collection in no. of Terabytes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

my cousin has a 2tb hdd full of anime & ~50gb manga.we both share the same anime & manga list so whenever i wishes to watch some series or read some manga i simply copy it from his hdd & i also make changes to these lists to include any interesting anime & manga i find.i provide the know how of downloading & i can easily fill at least 1tb more of anime/manga if i want but i simply don't get the motivation to buy a hdd only to fill it knowing that i won't find time to read/watch for years to come.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> my cousin has a 2tb hdd full of anime & ~50gb manga.we both share the same anime & manga list so whenever i wishes to watch some series or read some manga i simply copy it from his hdd & i also make changes to these lists to include any interesting anime & manga i find.i provide the know how of downloading & i can easily fill at least 1tb more of anime/manga if i want but i simply don't get the motivation to buy a hdd only to fill it knowing that i won't find time to read/watch for years to come.



Considering the fact that all the anime in my Hummingbird list in in my 500GB HDD, I can only imagine the stash of anime/manga you have   ..... But if I get the chance, I would like to give up downloading and buy the Blu-ray discs of the shows I like....



> But here's a tip: Gundam is not made up of "seasons" so to speak. Yes in a single series there are usually 2 seasons in case of a ~50 episode show, but on the whole you do not, I repeat, DO NOT, need to watch everything.



Thanks a ton for just when I needed this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

forget about buying blu-ray for anime shows in India except maybe for major shows like naruto,bleach & one piece.India is not a major market for anime so 99% of the anime series won't get licensed here not to mention that even in USA only ~20% of series from Japan gets licensed.if not for fansubbers most of the series will remain untranslated.btw enjoy your 500gb collection because you at least have the time to enjoy it unlike me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Considering the fact that all the anime in my Hummingbird list in in my 500GB HDD, I can only imagine the stash of anime/manga you have   ..... But if I get the chance, I would like to give up downloading and buy the Blu-ray discs of the shows I like....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for just when I needed this



Hey no problem 

Just pick an independent series and off you go! Tell me which timeline you choose to begin with, and I'll get you going 



whitestar_999 said:


> forget about buying blu-ray for anime shows in India except maybe for major shows like naruto,bleach & one piece.India is not a major market for anime so 99% of the anime series won't get licensed here not to mention that even in USA only ~20% of series from Japan gets licensed.if not for fansubbers most of the series will remain untranslated.btw enjoy your 500gb collection because you at least have the time to enjoy it unlike me.



True, but India is hardly a market for anime, let alone minor market 

Perhaps you could import from online websites 

@Whitestar: How do you have ~700 different shows in 2TB? Is almost of your stuff 480p/576p? I just calculated my collection:

1.03TiB (Tebibytes) of shows
36.3GiB (Gibibytes) of movies
60.7GiB (Gibibytes) of music
846MiB (Mebibytes) of manga oops

And I'm not even more than 160 _different_ shows.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

^Your mentioning of GiB instead of GB made me just feel niravana now. TY


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Your mentioning of GiB instead of GB made me just feel niravana now. TY



Lol no worries 

Remember this: Windows may be wrong, but I won't 

EDIT: Relating to that, is it possible to fix this discrepancy in windows? (either write TiB instead of TB or show the (X)[sub]10[/sub] TB value instead of (X)[sub]2[/sub])


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

^I really doubt it. This won't be possible until devs implement it that way at kernel level.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I really doubt it. This won't be possible until devs implement it that way at kernel level.



It should be easy enough to change a simple GB to GiB, lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,i don't have all 700 series in 2TB but ~350 & i only download 720p blu-ray rip or dvdrip(both with fansub subs muxed in) unless there is none like for older series or where official dvd translation is nowhere near fansub translation which is true for majority of cases.the list is for reference purposes & if i feel like it i download some series from it.saves me the time to go through various anime recommendations again as i simply search a series in my list first & i only add a series if it is not there.same for manga list.the ironic thing is that i mostly used premium download tricks without paying anything  for ~85% of this collection & used torrents only for ~15%.even now i can download 1-2TB of anime(from my list) easily using premium download without paying anything but as i said before i simply have no more motivation(& hdd).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It should be easy enough to change a simple GB to GiB, lol.



If it would have been that easy, then why there isn't any third party solution yet ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> If it would have been that easy, then why there isn't any third party solution yet ?



Probably has something to do with inaccessible core files.



whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,i don't have all 700 series in 2TB but ~350 & i only download 720p blu-ray rip or dvdrip(both with fansub subs muxed in) unless there is none like for older series or where official dvd translation is nowhere near fansub translation which is true for majority of cases.the list is for reference purposes & if i feel like it i download some series from it.saves me the time to go through various anime recommendations again as i simply search a series in my list first & i only add a series if it is not there.same for manga list.the ironic thing is that i mostly used premium download tricks without paying anything  for ~85% of this collection & used torrents only for ~15%.even now i can download 1-2TB of anime(from my list) easily using premium download without paying anything but as i said before i simply have no more motivation(& hdd).



Okay, that makes sense. But do tell me your "trick".


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Probably has something to do with inaccessible core files.



Exactly, and that's where kernel kicks in.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,more than trick it is luck/skill.just search for anime available on unconventional hosts(i.e.not on uploaded & rapidgator,the most frequently used ones,& you have to be creative when searching on google else you won't find it) & then search for premium link generators for those specific file hosts & start downloading.though you can find almost all latest/recent/current releases & many old releases too on IRC & can download with decent speeds.torrents are also there for many series.i mostly used http way because of my browsing habit & hence the associated skill(not to boast but my google search skills are very good & told the same thing by some others whom i helped on finding certain files).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Exactly, and that's where kernel kicks in.



Yeah, and that is where it should be easy enough for Microsoft to fix 



whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,more than trick it is luck/skill.just search for anime available on unconventional hosts(i.e.not on uploaded & rapidgator,the most frequently used ones,& you have to be creative when searching on google else you won't find it) & then search for premium link generators for those specific file hosts & start downloading.though you can find almost all latest/recent/current releases & many old releases too on IRC & can download with decent speeds.torrents are also there for many series.i mostly used http way because of my browsing habit & hence the associated skill(not to boast but my google search skills are very good & told the same thing by some others whom i helped on finding certain files).



Bah, too much hassle. I know two websites that together contain 99% of what I want, almost always in at least 720p (and often in 1080p, occasionally 10-bit x264/H.264 + FLAC which is my preferred format), and a few other sites make up for the 1% that I can't find.

The only thing that has genuinely eluded my grasp so far is KochiKame (not the Hungama hindi dubs please). Nobody knows where I can get it


----------



## kisame (Jun 18, 2013)

Started reading Gamaran.No nonsense action manga and protagonist sure is a badass.Gama easily became my third fav protagonist after Luffy and Hei(Darker than Black).
9/10 for this action manga.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,KochiKame was never subbed by any group so of course you couldn't found it.there may be some random episodes on net with english subs but that's all you will get.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2013)

watched the first episode of 'Attack on Titan'....loved the animation...and the end of the 1st episode was something...

searched for the episodes...and each is of almost 500mb for 24 mins...where can I get smaller sized files to download???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,KochiKame was never subbed by any group so of course you couldn't found it.there may be some random episodes on net with english subs but that's all you will get.



Yeah it seems that is how it is 

Why don't people actually work on it though... the manga is still ongoing and a huge hit, and the anime based on the manga is also fresh in every episode 

If i could only find it's raw, lol.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> watched the first episode of 'Attack on Titan'....loved the animation...and the end of the 1st episode was something...
> 
> searched for the episodes...and each is of almost 500mb for 24 mins...where can I get smaller sized files to download???



animeout.com.

Indian encoders and mostly are 16-23 years olds.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> animeout.com.
> 
> Indian encoders and mostly are 16-23 years olds.



Are you serious, pal? Cause' they are pretty amazing except for annoying watermarks in a few anime........... Great quality encoding within 100 Mb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,KochiKame manga is 185 volumes long & still ongoing.you can consider it as The Simpsons of Japan.no group will dare try to scanlate the manga or sub the series considering its length.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,KochiKame manga is 185 volumes long & still ongoing.you can consider it as The Simpsons of Japan.no group will dare try to scanlate the manga or sub the series considering its length.



I'm fully aware of that.

If they could do it for bleach, then they can do it for KochiKame 

I would do it myself (after 4 years) if I could even find it raw...



debarshi said:


> Are you serious, pal? Cause' they are pretty amazing except for annoying watermarks in a few anime........... Great quality encoding within 100 Mb



Are you suggesting Indian encoders can't be good? Or that they can't be in that age group?


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> @varun
> When you start Code Geass, make sure you have both the seasons.


well watched 2 episode of code gaess and it seems everything is moving really fast. I mean in death note when light stumbles on the death note he takes a lot of time to understand what impact can it make. The whole thing unfolds in an acceptable pace whereas in code gaess the protagonist jumps right into the battle with just little known extent of the power being thrust on him buy the girl.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bleach is only 59vol as of now which is about 1/3rd of KochiKame not to mention KochiKame manga started in 1976 & anime in 1996 when people used to record on VHS tapes & anime was not yet established outside Japan except for DBZ.

@varun004,what is there to understand?you give an order & others have to follow.it is not like death note where there are so many rules.protagonist in code geass is intelligent & always has plans just not the power to implement them until he gets geass.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bleach is only 59vol as of now which is about 1/3rd of KochiKame not to mention KochiKame manga started in 1976 & anime in 1996 when people used to record on VHS tapes & anime was not yet established outside Japan except for DBZ.
> 
> @varun004,what is there to understand?you give an order & others have to follow.it is not like death note where there are so many rules.protagonist in code geass is intelligent & always has plans just not the power to implement them until he gets geass.



I'm talking about the anime  That is smaller than Bleach.

@varun: Dude, the geass is a power given into his head... that means he automatically knows about it.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

@extreme gamer : well if that is the case then its fine. Regardless its pace is quite fast.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

varun004 said:


> @extreme gamer : well if that is the case then its fine. Regardless its pace is quite fast.



Keep on watching and you will realize that the pace is fine for this show. Lelouche is way more intelligent and cunning than light. Even N and Mello combined can't beat him.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> animeout.com.
> 
> Indian encoders and mostly are 16-23 years olds.



thanks man...but I couldn't wait and I downloaded 9 parts out of 11 in HD already ...coz the animation is simply amazing and beautiful.

Does the mentioned site have most of the animes??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,it's not the no. of episodes but availability that matters.how can you sub anything if you can't find it in the first place?there is a very little chance anyone has recorded such a long series on VHS/VCD from start to end not to mention if somebody did he would be asking a lot of money for it now.remember that fansubbers get their source from free raw sharing sites on which users upload recorded broadcast or bought dvd/blu-ray or they buy their own dvd/blu-ray to support series & to get best quality source.KochiKame if available completely on dvd(which i seriously doubt) will cost a bomb to buy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,it's not the no. of episodes but availability that matters.how can you sub anything if you can't find it in the first place?there is a very little chance anyone has recorded such a long series on VHS/VCD from start to end not to mention if somebody did he would be asking a lot of money for it now.remember that fansubbers get their source from free raw sharing sites on which users upload recorded broadcast or bought dvd/blu-ray or they buy their own dvd/blu-ray to support series & to get best quality source.KochiKame if available completely on dvd(which i seriously doubt) will cost a bomb to buy.



My point was that if only I could at least find it raw, then I would sub it myself. I said it in the beginning of our KochiKame discussion 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah it seems that is how it is
> 
> Why don't people actually work on it though... the manga is still ongoing and a huge hit, and the anime based on the manga is also fresh in every episode
> 
> *If i could only find it's raw, lol.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

that is why i posted my earlier reply.you can't find raw & also if by one in a million chance you do find it trust me you will give up long before finishing the series as subbing is not such a light/easy job.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why i posted my earlier reply.you can't find raw & also if by one in a million chance you do find it trust me you will give up long before finishing the series as subbing is not such a light/easy job.



Yeah I'm sure it's not easy. Who's saying I'll do it alone? 

But I'm not the kind to give up on things that are possible. I don't get into something and then not see it through.

On another note, I've finished watching the pilot episode of Space Adventure Cobra, the movie that preceded it (TV show is an alternate telling), and also two of the three Cobra: The Animation series.

Damn this franchise is awesome. Now I'm looking for the manga. If anyone comes across it, please please please do let me know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

^^again no luck.the manga was never translated beyond vol.1 out of total 18vol & very little chance of its completion as of now.btw do you know japanese & if not then are you interested in typesetting/encoding/quality checking in a sub group.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^again no luck.the manga was never translated beyond vol.1 out of total 18vol & very little chance of its completion as of now.btw do you know japanese & if not then are you interested in typesetting/encoding/quality checking in a sub group.



Sure why not? I don't know Japanese, but I do hope to learn it in college


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

well translators & editors are most in demand so if & when you learn japanese just offer to volunteer at any fansub group home site.translation is the most difficult part followed by fancy typesetting which most series & many groups don't prefer especially for older series like the one you like to see subbed.btw japanese is a very trick language to learn & even with formal training you will need assistance from some japanese person to understand the context/meaning of certain situations shown in anime/manga.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> well translators & editors are most in demand so if & when you learn japanese just offer to volunteer at any fansub group home site.translation is the most difficult part followed by fancy typesetting which most series & many groups don't prefer especially for older series like the one you like to see subbed.btw japanese is a very trick language to learn & even with formal training you will need assistance from some japanese person to understand the context/meaning of certain situations shown in anime/manga.



That's where history and culture comes into play. My courses won't be just language courses, but also courses on Japanese culture  My college has a whole department on East Asian Studies.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like ANIMEOUT is going to remove 1/3rd of its content (read Funimation and Vizmedia licensed anime)



> Sorry to inform everyone but due to a massive and big Legal DMCA notice we received from FUNImation, VizMedia and 2 other companies and a DMCA agent (with a US District Court stamp), we will be removed the asked series by them
> 
> This includes almost 90% series owned by those companies (almost 1/3rd of AOT links), unfortunately this matter is serious and our domain might be seized if no action taken in 10 days so we donot have many actions
> Also, a few important notices :-
> ...




PHUCK DMCA.......Okay I understand BDs are available in US and easy to get(not to mention god damn expensive) but why should we suffer for that..... DMCA has no legal control in other countries for all I know.......SH!T!!! And I really loved the site for its low file sizes



Extreme Gamer said:


> That's where history and culture comes into play. My courses won't be just language courses, but also courses on Japanese culture  My college has a whole department on East Asian Studies.



I envy you.........I'm learning Japanese too, but 90% of it is self tutored....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Looks like ANIMEOUT is going to remove 1/3rd of its content (read Funimation and Vizmedia licensed anime)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



invite me into their (animeout's membership system).


----------



## debarshi (Jun 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> invite me into their (animeout's membership system).



They dont have any such system yet, it'll probably come into effect from July.... 



> we are making another type of support system via which you can support and help us fund the servers without donating cash money but rather using your CPU/GOU power
> 
> PS: Search bitcoin on google as we are thinking to implement that


 was written in comments of the FB post.

Apart from donating, and getting invites, this is another probable method of joining..... lets see what happens.

BTW, not an otaku eh???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

debarshi said:


> They dont have any such system yet, it'll probably come into effect from July....
> 
> was written in comments of the FB post.
> 
> ...



I don't use derogatory comments to describe myself 

Otaku still has a negative stigma associated with it in Japan. Surely you're aware of that? I'd prefer to stick to the original meaning, and not the westernization or a Japanese word.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2013)

every anime site knows that hosting licensed series from companies like vizmedia & funimation is always risky & that is why many sites don't even wait for official DMCA notice & remove the series as soon as it gets licensed.also DMCA is valid all over the world just like copyright(in the end credits of any movie there is a notice which says "protected by copyright laws of USA & all countries throughout the world").animeout made a mistake by posting links to such series on their main site.they should have posted such links indirectly by referring/directing visitors to another site/forum hosted in russia/china or sites like pastebin for actual links.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> every anime site knows that hosting licensed series from companies like vizmedia & funimation is always risky & that is why many sites don't even wait for official DMCA notice & remove the series as soon as it gets licensed.also DMCA is valid all over the world just like copyright(in the end credits of any movie there is a notice which says "protected by copyright laws of USA & all countries throughout the world").animeout made a mistake by posting links to such series on their main site.they should have posted such links indirectly by referring/directing visitors to another site/forum hosted in russia/china or sites like pastebin for actual links.



Not exactly.

International copyright is in place through some UN treaty whose name I forget. So the argument "unlicensed in my country" is invalid.

But it has nothing to do with DMCA. DMCA is an implementation of two treaties of WIPO into US law. The EU has adopted it's own variant of the DMCA throught "the copyright directive".


----------



## debarshi (Jun 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> International copyright is in place through some UN treaty whose name I forget. So the argument "unlicensed in my country" is invalid.
> 
> But it has nothing to do with DMCA. DMCA is an implementation of two treaties of WIPO into US law. The EU has adopted it's own variant of the DMCA throught "the copyright directive".



So in common people's language, can they sue ANIMEOUT if they keep ignoring the DMCA notice?



Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't use derogatory comments to describe myself
> 
> Otaku still has a negative stigma associated with it in Japan. Surely you're aware of that? I'd prefer to stick to the original meaning, and not the westernization or a Japanese word.





OT, but isnt that negative stigma baseless?


And can anyone help me grabbing a decent copy of Chobits?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2013)

i know but i wanted to keep it simple.still there is a "fair use" clause also in those treaties which allow distribution of copyrighted material in one country but unlicensed in others for non-commercial purposes which is why unlicensed anime series are distributed without any fears.movies for example have license valid for entire world & same is probably true for US companies acquiring rights of anime/manga series.though there is some legal ambiguity it is widely accepted that if an anime or manga series is not licensed in USA & your own country(former is what matters though) it is alright to download/share those series.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know but i wanted to keep it simple.still there is a "fair use" clause also in those treaties which allow distribution of copyrighted material in one country but unlicensed in others for non-commercial purposes which is why unlicensed anime series are distributed without any fears.movies for example have license valid for entire world & same is probably true for US companies acquiring rights of anime/manga series.though there is some legal ambiguity it is widely accepted that if an anime or manga series is not licensed in USA & your own country(former is what matters though) it is alright to download/share those series.



Basically as long as you're not making money through that, you mean?



debarshi said:


> So in common people's language, can they sue ANIMEOUT if they keep ignoring the DMCA notice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Otaku means "unhealthy obsession with something". My obsession with technology, video games etc (including japan obviously) is not unhealthy. It is out of a genuine enthusiasm and appreciation, so that doesn't qualify me as an otaku.

2. Did you check out the sites I told you? Chobits should be there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2013)

yes,as long as sharing is non-commercial & of unlicensed series it should be fine.


----------



## icebags (Jun 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^again no luck.the manga was never translated beyond vol.1 out of total 18vol & very little chance of its completion as of now.btw do you know japanese & if not then are you interested in typesetting/encoding/quality checking in a sub group.



force d3p to translate those volumes, he knows japanese pretty well.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2013)

icebags said:


> force d3p to translate those volumes, he knows japanese pretty well.



Or learn the language and do it yourself 

____________

UPDATE: So I've finished all the anime content of the Cobra franchise.

It was a blast. If you don't watch this, you're missing out on a really awesome treat.

If you're not watching this, not only are you missing out on a classic, but you're also missing out one of the best stories that could ever be written.


----------



## icebags (Jun 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Or learn the language and do it yourself



thats a very good idea, depending on how far he wants to go to get the translation. but once started learning, it will take 1 or 2 months to even start the translation process.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2013)

Finished 11 episodes of *Attack on Titan*...and  I lied it...waiting for the next episodes to be  released

Finished 11 episodes of *Attack on Titan*...and  I lied it...waiting for the next episodes to be  released


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> thats a very good idea, depending on how far he wants to go to get the translation. but once started learning, it will take 1 or 2 months to even start the translation process.



it will take ~3-4 years to learn the language to an intermediate level. And that is after accounting for the Heisig method


----------



## icebags (Jun 22, 2013)

^nah, 1-2 months is fine to reach talking intermediate level @7-8+ hrs a week practice. but learning to read write it is a time consuming job, i agree. it will take years.

for translating a manga, using nowadays modern tools like an android tab + pen with google translate it will be cakewalk after reaching talking intermediate level. 

if u're familiar with grammar of indian laguages & english, grammars from most other language is simply no big deal.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^nah, 1-2 months is fine to reach talking intermediate level @7-8+ hrs a week practice. but learning to read write it is a time consuming job, i agree. it will take years.
> 
> for translating a manga, using nowadays modern tools like an android tab + pen with google translate it will be cakewalk after reaching talking intermediate level.
> 
> if u're familiar with grammar of indian laguages & english, grammars from most other language is simply no big deal.



I was talking about the complete language, not just modern spoken Japanese. To be proficient you need to practice your writing.

For manga, being able to speak is less of a concern than being able to read. Google translate is bad at translating Japanese to English.

I know that the grammar is not a big deal. It is the Kana and Kanji that is.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2013)

@icebags,japanese is one of the most trickiest language to learn.to give you a simple example,"one" in japanese has at least 3 pronunciations/spellings depending on context(e.g.number 1,things to buy is one etc).this is also why google translate or any other software fares poorly when translating japanese.why do you think good translators are so rare even in anime fansubbing?it is a known fact that most japanese are not good at english & because of this most anime sub translators you will find are foreigners/non-japanese but then again no foreigner can be as good at japanese as a local hence you will almost always find mistakes in translation & remember these are the people who are doing this for years so you can guess how hard it is to properly understand japanese let alone master it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @icebags,japanese is one of the most trickiest language to learn.to give you a simple example,"one" in japanese has at least 3 pronunciations/spellings depending on context(e.g.number 1,things to buy is one etc).this is also why google translate or any other software fares poorly when translating japanese.why do you think good translators are so rare even in anime fansubbing?it is a known fact that most japanese are not good at english & because of this most anime sub translators you will find are foreigners/non-japanese but then again no foreigner can be as good at japanese as a local hence you will almost always find mistakes in translation & remember these are the people who are doing this for years so you can guess how hard it is to properly understand japanese let alone master it.



It isn't difficult to learn, but it is time consuming. And yes, you can almost certainly forget mastering it unless you plan to reside in Japan for a long stretch continuously.


----------



## icebags (Jun 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I was talking about the complete language, not just modern spoken Japanese. To be proficient you need to practice your writing.
> For manga, being able to speak is less of a concern than being able to read. Google translate is bad at translating Japanese to English.
> I know that the grammar is not a big deal. It is the Kana and Kanji that is.


u're right. kanji is the dangerous yet beautiful part. thats where u need google translate and android tab - not for translating, but for reading the writings, to use google translate as dictionary as well as reader. if u have intermediate spoken knowledge, there wont be much difficulty to translate once the whole thing is in romaji. 



whitestar_999 said:


> @icebags,japanese is one of the most trickiest language to learn.to give you a simple example,"one" in japanese has at least 3 pronunciations/spellings depending on context(e.g.number 1,things to buy is one etc).this is also why google translate or any other software fares poorly when translating japanese.why do you think good translators are so rare even in anime fansubbing?it is a known fact that most japanese are not good at english & because of this most anime sub translators you will find are foreigners/non-japanese but then again no foreigner can be as good at japanese as a local hence you will almost always find mistakes in translation & remember these are the people who are doing this for years so you can guess how hard it is to properly understand japanese let alone master it.


before learning to swim, everyone think they will sink in water. but, if u r willing to learn i can help.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am leaning japanese from memrise, just basic letters and words. I don't expect to get fluent with it, but it is fun to learn.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder which fansubs are good in translation...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> I wonder which fansubs are good in translation...



Kira-fansubs has been pretty good from what I've seen. Not sure where teams like UTW, Coalgirls etc get their subs from though.

Unless the comments for an upload state otherwise, you can be sure that the translation is very understandable. There might be occasional typos or misread words, but nothing that your brain can't fix for you 

80% of the time your subs are going to be fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2013)

^^you need to update your anime scene knowledge  kira fansub,thora,elysium,coalgirls,polished etc are not fansub groups in traditional sense but rather they are encoding groups which release high quality video taken from blu-ray(or dvd if no blu-ray) mixed with subs taken from another group which released the TV version.you can see on their release page which group's subs have they taken.sometimes they modify the subs slightly but that's all they do.there is another category of fansub group which use official crunchyroll translation & sometimes modify it a bit like commie,underwater,horriblesubs etc.the common thing between these two types of groups is that they don't actually translate themselves like traditional fansub group.also it is true that with any respectable/known group you will be fine for at least 80% of the time but still you should read some reviews/comments on release translation on sites like anidb,myanimelist etc.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you need to update your anime scene knowledge  kira fansub,thora,elysium,coalgirls,polished etc are not fansub groups in traditional sense but rather they are encoding groups which release high quality video taken from blu-ray(or dvd if no blu-ray) mixed with subs taken from another group which released the TV version.you can see on their release page which group's subs have they taken.sometimes they modify the subs slightly but that's all they do.there is another category of fansub group which use official crunchyroll translation & sometimes modify it a bit like commie,underwater,horriblesubs etc.the common thing between these two types of groups is that they don't actually translate themselves like traditional fansub group.also it is true that with any respectable/known group you will be fine for at least 80% of the time but still you should read some reviews/comments on release translation on sites like anidb,myanimelist etc.



I would read comments on the download page itself 

I didn't know that about Kira fansubs. But I did mention that I didn't know where the others got their subs from.

I was also not aware that horriblesubs wasn't a subbing group.

Thanks for the details


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Shingeki no Kyojin 12*

This show is starting to use Dragon Ball Z style pacing. Very little happens in the show, but just enough to keep you watching.

Would rate this episode 8/12.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ 8/12 ? wouldn't it be 8/10 ?! 
I haven't watched it yet...but synopsis seems good...In MAL it is also in 8th rank.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

I've not yet received my humming bird invite. How much time does it take?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 24, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ 8/12 ? wouldn't it be 8/10 ?!
> I haven't watched it yet...but synopsis seems good...In MAL it is also in 8th rank.



Nope. 

Shingeki no Kyojin is amazing. My favourite anime of 2013 so far. 

Directed by Tetsurō Araki: Death Note, Aoi Bungaku, Guilty Crown, Highschool of the Dead

Written by Yasuko Kobayashi: Calymore, Witch Blade, JoJo's Bizzare Adventure, Gear Fighter Denoh

Scored by Hiroyuki Sawano: Gundam Unicorn, Blue Exorcist, Team Medical Dragon(Tokusatsu), Sengoku Basara, Guilty Crown

I've decided to rate each episode on a x/n scale where n = ep number.

This episode lost 2 points from me because they are trying to achieve 1 chapter: 1 episode parity with the manga. If you hadn't read it would probably be rated around 10/12.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I've not yet received my humming bird invite. How much time does it take?



Try ANICHARTNET as an invite code


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Try ANICHARTNET as an invite code



I think they have removed the "enter invitation code" feature now.
Or I cant find it if its there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I think they have removed the "enter invitation code" feature now.
> Or I cant find it if its there.



They still have that option. For shits and giggles I checked it out with an alternate email address.

Click on "register". Type your email address and press enter. After that click on "have an invite code?"

After that enter "ANICHARTNET" without the caps lock.

And then you will be sent an invite


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Shingeki no Kyojin is amazing. My favourite anime of 2013 so far.
> 
> ...



same here...the animation is simply beautiful...action sequences are fast paced too...the story is simple but keeps you glued 

waiting for the next episodes to release


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 24, 2013)

^Agreed. Here are a few GIFs I grabbed that I am not hotlinking so that your bandwidth is not slaughtered. 

*minus.com/mXKzLg6vBP9yN


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They still have that option. For shits and giggles I checked it out with an alternate email address.
> 
> Click on "register". Type your email address and press enter. After that click on "have an invite code?"
> 
> ...



Got it workin.
Thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2013)

animeout such a great site too bad its going to be banned......... i hope some backups its entire database and launches a new website in its place


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Got it workin.
> Thanks


What's your hummingbird name?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What's your hummingbird name?



alien007

and yours?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

duelistgamer


----------



## debarshi (Jun 25, 2013)

Umm, if you guys please add your hummingbird id (if you have one) on your siggies, it would be easier to follow....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Umm, if you guys please add your hummingbird id (if you have one) on your siggies, it would be easier to follow....



Done. Anyway, did my PM help?


----------



## debarshi (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Done. Anyway, did my PM help?



Yep, thanks a lot.... actually I was already using the 720p link but the speeds are in the lower sides of 40 kBps.... *sigh*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Yep, thanks a lot.... actually I was already using the 720p link but the speeds are in the lower sides of 40 kBps.... *sigh*



I've found that the high quality links download decently for me even if there are only 2 seeders.

At least being able to get it is better than not being able to, right?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2013)

completed Seitokai no Ichizon season 1 and 2 nice anime............

evangelion 1.01 and evangelion 2.22 completed far better then original series atleast it doesn't have that weird kind of ending like original series.............

and also completed yu yu hakusho.......... but i really think they have copied the thing from somewhere anyway its really good...........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> completed Seitokai no Ichizon season 1 and 2 nice anime............
> 
> evangelion 1.01 and evangelion 2.22 completed far better then original series atleast it doesn't have that weird kind of ending like original series.............
> 
> and also completed yu yu hakusho.......... but i really think they have copied the thing from somewhere anyway its really good...........



Why didn't you watch Evangelion 1.11? That is the canonical version. Watch evangelion 3.33 also- it has been released.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 25, 2013)

need a mobile site to download animes like bleach,fairy tail in mp4 directly any suggetions?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

Most of the animes are out from anime out.com....is there any other source??


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Finished Bakemonogatari. *8.3/10*
Distinct, clear and pleasant art style surely reminded me of tatami galaxy. The concept was great, as well as the short length of individual stories didn't make me feel as if it was dragging. Music went well according to the theme. Characters were finely done as well, except couple of annoying ones.

PS: my hummingbird nick: viceversa


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished Bakemonogatari. *8.3/10*
> Distinct, clear and pleasant art style surely reminded me of tatami galaxy. The concept was great, as well as the short length of individual stories didn't make me feel as if it was dragging. Music went well according to the theme. Characters were finely done as well, except couple of annoying ones.
> 
> PS: my hummingbird nick: viceversa



Added you to my follow list.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Mobile Suit Gundam: Unicorn 06*

06/06

Awesome action sequences, great pacing, brilliant score, fluid animation, well designed mechs. Can't wait for 07.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why didn't you watch Evangelion 1.11? That is the canonical version. Watch evangelion 3.33 also- it has been released.



ya but what is the diff b/w 1.01 and 1.11



abhidev said:


> Most of the animes are out from anime out.com....is there any other source??



ya i was exploring the site and i was amazed to see how less titles they have there even i have more titles compared to the site in my HD


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ya but what is the diff b/w 1.01 and 1.11
> 
> 
> 
> ya i was exploring the site and i was amazed to see how less titles they have there even i have more titles compared to the site in my HD



Some minor changes, improved effects, more visual details in some scenes, etc. The general story is the same, but some scenes have added or reduced frames and stuff


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

nims11 said:


> PS: my hummingbird nick: viceversa



what is this hummingbird?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> what is this hummingbird?



its similar to myanimelist.net but with a better UI and some new features. Infact they get their data from myanimelist itself and some other sites.


----------



## RBX (Jun 27, 2013)

If anyone watches Shingeki no Kyojin/ Attack on Titan, please give me a comparison of 720p release by gg and HorribleSubs.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> If anyone watches Shingeki no Kyojin/ Attack on Titan, please give me a comparison of 720p release by gg and HorribleSubs.



I have the gg 720p release...the quality is great...I don't know what else to compare


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 27, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> If anyone watches Shingeki no Kyojin/ Attack on Titan, please give me a comparison of 720p release by gg and HorribleSubs.



I personally use CommieSubs. They are pretty good, their translation seems closer to the manga than GG. No idea about HorribleSubs though.


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

Anybody know an android app where I can read manga??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

I just finished watching The Garden of Words.

It is a masterpiece. A MASTERPIECE! 

Less than an hour long but very beautifully crafted into one of the very best short films I've ever seen.


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

I love dragonball z, yu yu hakusho and naruto


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 27, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> If anyone watches Shingeki no Kyojin/ Attack on Titan, please give me a comparison of 720p release by gg and HorribleSubs.


I have HorribleSub 720p release... quality seems good... No idea about gg. 
but you can check mediainfo of each episodes here...



Spoiler



General
Unique ID                                : 179308022023525496338505166437835705414 (0x86E5780911E398D2A7D899EABCAD8C46)
Complete name                            : I:\[HorribleSubs] Shingeki no Kyojin - 01 [720p].mkv
Format                                   : Matroska
Format version                           : Version 2
File size                                : 329 MiB
Duration                                 : 24mn 10s
Overall bit rate                         : 1 904 Kbps
Encoded date                             : UTC 2013-04-15 08:01:26
Writing application                      : mkvmerge v5.2.0 ('I can't explain') built on Dec 18 2011 18:12:03
Writing library                          : libebml v1.2.3 + libmatroska v1.3.0
Attachment                               : Yes

Video
ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : High@L4.0
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 6 frames
Codec ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                                 : 24mn 10s
Nominal bit rate                         : 1 776 Kbps
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 23.976 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.080
Writing library                          : x264 core 120 r2120 0c7dab9
Encoding settings                        : cabac=1 / ref=6 / deblock=1:1:1 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=8 / psy=1 / psy_rd=0.40:0.00 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=4 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=3 / weightb=1 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=23 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=2pass / mbtree=1 / bitrate=1776 / ratetol=1.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / cplxblur=20.0 / qblur=0.5 / vbv_maxrate=3552 / vbv_bufsize=8880 / nal_hrd=none / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:0.60
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes

Audio
ID                                       : 2
Format                                   : AAC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile                           : LC
Codec ID                                 : A_AAC
Duration                                 : 24mn 10s
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L R
Sampling rate                            : 44.1 KHz
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes

Text
ID                                       : 3
Format                                   : ASS
Codec ID                                 : S_TEXT/ASS
Codec ID/Info                            : Advanced Sub Station Alpha
Compression mode                         : Lossless
Default                                  : Yes
Forced                                   : Yes


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

*進撃の巨人　13*

English Title: Attack on Titan 13

13/13

Absolutely amazing. Loved the pacing & intensity of the episode, although it did slow down towards the end. This episode just re-enforces my belief that Hiroyuki Sawano is the best anime composer (and depending on how amazing the soundtrack to the first game he is working on is, the best video game composer) out there. They finally fixed the pacing problems of the last two episodes and decided to cover 2 chapters to finish Vol. 4 of the manga. 

The OST 1 is out now.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 30, 2013)

Finished 12 episodes of Attack on Titan in one day... cant wait to watch ep.13 



Spoiler



Is it necessary to show how titans eat human ?!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2013)

I started this 8th grader syndrome anime. Just completed first episode.

Watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Online | English Dubbed-Subbed Episodes

Any other good animes. Mostly funny and somewhat unique. Love stories ok but not much melodrama. No fighting or thriller animes.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> I started this 8th grader syndrome anime. Just completed first episode.
> 
> Watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Online | English Dubbed-Subbed Episodes
> 
> Any other good animes. Mostly funny and somewhat unique. Love stories ok but not much melodrama. No fighting or thriller animes.



Funny and somewhat unique : Great Teacher Onizuka
As the anime is quite old, so dont expect much eye candy.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Absolutely.





Spoiler



I mean that part in which Eren's mother was being eaten by titans.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> I started this 8th grader syndrome anime. Just completed first episode.
> 
> Watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Online | English Dubbed-Subbed Episodes
> 
> Any other good animes. Mostly funny and somewhat unique. Love stories ok but not much melodrama. No fighting or thriller animes.




Nichijou, Daily Lives of Highschool Boys, K-ON & Minami-Ke.



sohan_92 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that part in which Eren's mother was being eaten by titans.





Spoiler



Yup. Seeing it up close makes the viewer feel closer to what Eren must have been feeling and makes it easier to understand the rage against the Eoten and why they are feared so. They don't want to do the offscreen death because it conflicts with the tone of the anime and not having the kind of slow, deliberate kills wouldn't really help creating the feeling of terrifying dread.



Fan art:



Spoiler



*img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire4/09e2ff222d7769253eac625a80b4029b1371320256_full.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9Dsl4m3.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Funny and somewhat unique : Great Teacher Onizuka
> As the anime is quite old, so dont expect much eye candy.



Not easy to find online. Any online streaming site ?


dead5 said:


> Nichijou, Daily Lives of Highschool Boys, K-ON & Minami-Ke.


haha...I knew about this. Thanks for reminding.

*images.hologfx.com/Doki/Nichijou/Nichijou%20-%2014.png


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Fan art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that potato girl.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

@faun: Always loved it for moments like these



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iiFi7sZglje50.gif

*i.minus.com/ibc40jnEl95ZPx.gif

*i.minus.com/ibaKUa75X9Icig.gif

*i.minus.com/iwNWVEwewnSAh.gif



You should also look into Shirokuma Cafe, Working!! & Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

@sohan: Potato girl seems to be sticking with her more than her actual name Sasha .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

Wait, isn't that bread


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 30, 2013)

finished *air gear season 1* , *Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora* this one i really liked real tear jerking story , hayate no gotaku cuties till episode 11.......

also finished *evangelion 3.33* in this one i m really lost don't even know what the hell is happening i am starting to think they are again making same mistake as the original series.............................

and if any one know about any sequel for *Seitokai no Ichizon Lv.2* plz tell............ and ya plz also tell any info about the sequel of sora no otonoshima if any thnx 

my humming bird account:        gta0gagan


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait, isn't that bread



picture always doesn't say everything 



dead5 said:


> @sohan: Potato girl seems to be sticking with her more than her actual name Sasha



Yup. *fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/139/4/7/potato_girl_by_diaglan-d65rw9f.png


----------



## debarshi (Jun 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> I started this 8th grader syndrome anime. Just completed first episode.
> 
> Watch Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Online | English Dubbed-Subbed Episodes
> 
> Any other good animes. Mostly funny and somewhat unique. Love stories ok but not much melodrama. No fighting or thriller animes.



I would recommend *Papa No Iukoto Wo Kikinasai* and *Tamako Marke*t........ but I have no idea of what you have already watched.....



gta0gagan said:


> and if any one know about any sequel for *Seitokai no Ichizon Lv.2* plz tell............ and ya plz also tell any info about the sequel of sora no otonoshima if any thnx



AFAIK there's no sequel planned to Seitokai No Ichizon Lv 2 except for an OVA *Seitokai no Shukujitsu* releasing in July

As for *Sora No Otoshimono, there's the OVA, then Sora No Otoshimono Forte, and Sora no Otoshimono: Tokeijikake no Angeloid* (Clockwork) and the PART 3 is yet to be aired....... 

Hanbun No Tsuki Ga Noboru Sora was a real treat to watch..... A touching story, and just amazing OP and ED......


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> Not easy to find online. Any online streaming site ?



May be this will do.
Watch Great Teacher Onizuka Episodes | Just Anime Dubbed

I downloaded it from IPT. You can still find some seeders there.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

＋1 to Tamako Market. IIRC, it was written and directed by people who had worked on K-ON.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> also finished *evangelion 3.33* in this one i m really lost don't even know what the hell is happening i am starting to think they are again making same mistake as the original series.............................


Dude everything is fine. They're not making Barney and Friends: The Movie, lol. Watch all 3 again (1.11, 2.22, 3.33) and you will understand fine.



Spoiler



Basically, the 3rd Impact happened at the end of Eva 2.22 and Kaworu stopped it in-between (hence near-third-impact). Shinji got absorbed into the Evangelion. And in Eva 3.0/3.33 Shinji is revived. Basically nerv wants a 4th Impact to happen. Which is stopped by WILLE.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 2, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Dude everything is fine. They're not making Barney and Friends: The Movie, lol. Watch all 3 again (1.11, 2.22, 3.33) and you will understand fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx for reply dude



Spoiler



so shinji is revived but why the everyone hates him now (because he started third impact??) and did he manage to save rei??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> thnx for reply dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Everyone hates him because he started the third impact and nearly wiped out humanity. But they love him more than they hate him by the looks of it though. Rei is still preserved inside the Eva Test Type. They couldn't(or didn't, not sure) recover her. The Rei in this movie is a newer model (watch Neon Genesis Evangelion to know what I'm talking about). She knows nothing of the Rei before her.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

i m really starting to hate it whatever anime i watch i either get a boring nonsesnical plotline or a cliffhanger or a sad ending wtf!!!!!


----------



## debarshi (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m really starting to hate it whatever anime i watch i either get a boring nonsesnical plotline or a cliffhanger or a sad ending wtf!!!!!



Which anime are you talking about?? I'm just curious...... And it really gets to me sometimes... Like wtf moments.... Very few anime complete the story without leaving open ends


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

currently last i watched is ga rei zero i was hoping from first episode that protagonist would be that guy but well u have to watch it urself only to find out .......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m really starting to hate it whatever anime i watch i either get a boring nonsesnical plotline or a cliffhanger or a sad ending wtf!!!!!



Don't you have the patience to watch Evangelion 4.44 Final?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

and ya infinite stratos also i think there would be a sequel for it but i can't wait.........



Extreme Gamer said:


> Don't you have the patience to watch Evangelion 4.44 Final?



what about u man how can u wait for so long..........

ok that aside many of the animes are like just abandoned with no sequel ..............


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> and ya infinite stratos also i think there would be a sequel for it but i can't wait.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's easy because of my mega-sized backlog  (a few biggies like Bleach, Yu Yu Hakusho and Gundam) And once college begins...

I feel for you man, I really wanted a sequel to Claymore


----------



## netizen3000 (Jul 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Who remembers this?
> *i.imgur.com/2Dale.jpg


Dude that's my favorite childhood cartoon on cartoon network it was like transformers of that time.

Here's my list according to priority(most of them have n't been mentioned in the forum and didn't cared about their manga all are anime):
-Ninja Robots(like i said transformers of my child hood)
-Card captor(about magical adventures)
-Detective Academy Q(for those sherlock holmes fans)
-Ghost at school(horror anime)
-Princess tutu(about ballet,romance)
-Wolf's Rain(have n't completely understood the plot)
-Sankarea(zombie romance)
-Tokko(about demon slayers)
-Hell girl(vengence,horror themed)
-UFO baby(the name says everything)
-Monkey typhoon(really humorous)
I would like to mention other nostalgic cartoons i have watched in CN  :
-The Adventures of Tintin(epic)
-Goldie gold and action jack
-Jhonny Quest(must watch)
-SWAT cats
-Flint stones
-Hey arnold(watched in nickelodeon)
-Rug Rats(        "       "      )
-Chalk Zone(     "       "      )
-The Fairly OddParents(     "       "      )
-Martin's Mystery(     "       "      )
-Ninja Hattori-kun(     "       "      )
-Cat dog(     "       "      )


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

netizen3000 said:


> Dude that's my favorite childhood cartoon on cartoon network it was like transformers of that time.
> 
> Here's my list according to priority(most of them have n't been mentioned in the forum and didn't cared about their manga all are anime):
> -Ninja Robots(like i said transformers of my child hood)
> ...



I LOVED Card Captor Sakura (the unabridged and unedited version released in Japan and also dubbed by Animax; the other english releases are edited and Called CardCaptors). It's so awesome that I even read the manga 

Wolf's rain is one of those I plan to watch after finishing this backlog.

I think I've mentioned the former in this thread after finishing it.

They still show Ninja Hattori-kun (horrible dubbed version in Hungama and Nick).

SWAT Kats (not cats) was awesome. I also liked Samurai Jack. Didn't you like Dexter's Lab? It's sorely missing from your list.

But we digress, this is not a western cartoon show thread.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I LOVED Card Captor Sakura (the unabridged and unedited version released in Japan and also dubbed by Animax; the other english releases are edited and Called CardCaptors). It's so awesome that I even read the manga
> 
> Wolf's rain is one of those I plan to watch after finishing this backlog.
> 
> ...



till now they haven't finished samurai jack wth..................


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> till now they haven't finished samurai jack wth..................



Yes they have! I actually watched the ending many years ago.

Dunno where you got that idea from.

It ran for 52 episodes.

They didn't resolve it, that is a different matter. Series was cancelled after season 4.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Dog and Scissors 01*

0.75/01

This show seems interesting. Lets see if it can keep me interested.

*img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/0f6bcb7e67e93e669e1af8d7b6fb85081372709988_full.png


----------



## debarshi (Jul 5, 2013)

Watching *Tamayura Hitotose*............ Not bad for a slice of life......... 

And then there's *Shingeki No Kyojin*.... I can't wait for the next episode

For those who watched *Hyouka*, how many of you liked (or hated) the ending? This is the signature ending style of KyoAni, leaving things for the viewers to discern ........They could have finished it in a better way, including the last volume of the novel too....(But that's just my opinion)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2013)

To those who watch One Piece 
Wanted to ask few things



Spoiler



Does Ace really dies in the war? Cant Whitebeard commander #1 help him with his regenerative powers as he is also a flame user?
After Franky, how many more will join Luffy's crew? I want only number and not names.
Till now only 2 kings of the sea have been shown (PS I'm on episode 490) . When will be the rest 2 show up? Also, will Teach now holds the position of Kings of sea since Edward Newgate is dead now?



^^Answer these in  spoiler tags only. Only those should check this tag who have crossed 500 episode mark.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes they have! I actually watched the ending many years ago.
> 
> Dunno where you got that idea from.
> 
> ...



how could it be finished then??

@ all guys don't u guys hav any chat Im address or something??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> To those who watch One Piece
> Wanted to ask few things
> 
> 
> ...



your answers:
1-


Spoiler



Yes, Ace will die protecting Luffy as he will put himself in between Akainu's attack and Luffy.
Marco (1st division commander of Whitebeard Pirates) would never be able to help Ace regenerate because Marco is a mythical Zoan type Devil Fruit user while Ace is a Logia type.



2-


Spoiler



After Franky, one person joins the crew. Luffy also asks Jimbei to join the crew, but he replies that he has some deal with a Yonkou to take care of.
Blackbeard is considered to be one of the Yonkou now along with Shanks, Big Mom and Kaidou. Big Mom will be shown in last episodes of Fishmen Island Arc. Kaidou hasn't been shown yet, even in the manga.


.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> your answers:
> 1-
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the replies mate. So, after watching this arc, I understand that One Piece is not only about Luffy's craziness. It has some important sacrifices too.
Ok 1 more question.


Spoiler



Will Luffy ever meet his childhood friend Sabo (or Sado? ) ? Coz I think he will, or else they wouldnt have shown him in his childhood days


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2013)

guys i need help finding a 8-10 year old anime i saw on animax don't know when it aired exactly here is the info i remember :
it aired b/w 2000-2004 on animax, the female character use to say "its a priority one" to some magical creature robot or something.....(don't remember exactly)
plz help finding this anime.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2013)

is this you are looking for?
*anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=16


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Danganronpa The Animation 01*

0.85/01

This show has me hooked. Love the premise and execution. I'm surprised at how faithful to the original VN it is. 

It would be perfect if Aksys announced a 3DS/Vita port and localization of the Danganronpa VNs in a few hours at Anime Expo.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *Danganronpa The Animation 01*
> 
> 0.85/01
> 
> ...



Whats its like?
and the duration of VN?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thanks for the replies mate. So, after watching this arc, I understand that One Piece is not only about Luffy's craziness. It has some important sacrifices too.
> Ok 1 more question.
> 
> 
> ...


Mention Not
answer: 



Spoiler



Sabo is dead, confirmed by Oda-sensei





gta0gagan said:


> guys i need help finding a 8-10 year old anime i saw on animax don't know when it aired exactly here is the info i remember :
> it aired b/w 2000-2004 on animax, the female character use to say "its a priority one" to some magical creature robot or something.....(don't remember exactly)
> plz help finding this anime.....



I think the anime is Onegai Teacher.
Link: myanimelist.net/anime/195/Onegai_Teacher‎


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whats its like?
> and the duration of VN?



Never really played the VN as it hasn't left Japan yet. Will play it and respond in 2014, when I finally get the Vita.

*grumbles about a certain handheld getting less 3rd party support even though it has more than 10 times the install base*

*Shingeki no Kyojin 13.5*

*i.minus.com/iOzn2nRox8nvg.gif


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2013)

Elfen Lied is good too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

Right now I'm acquiring all the media I could find for Gundam Universal Century timeline.

I'm so glad I finally have a new 3TB HDD


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> Elfen Lied is good too.



Yea, it was good. But when I first time watched it, I couldnt take those gory scenes with girls included in it.



Luffy said:


> Mention Not
> answer:
> 
> 
> ...


And I was thinking he might turn out to be one of the 4 king of seas


----------



## nims11 (Jul 8, 2013)

Faun said:


> Elfen Lied is good too.



Yup.

If you like Metal:


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't like metal too much but I totally enjoyed DMC(Detroit Metal City).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

Guys, my manga "Switch" has arrived from infibeam. There are 13 volumes in total.

I bought them all and total cash drain was Rs 6147.

I'm off to read it 

The post your latest purchase thread seems to have problems. So I couldn't post it there.



Spoiler



*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/2013-07-08-1541_zpsebb684c6.jpg



In other news, I've finished the first arc of the Saint Seiya anime (ep 0-74).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

I have finished reading Switch guys! ITS AWESOME!!!! Gonna download the OVA now 

Also started watching Mobile Suit Gundam (the original series). Finished 3 episodes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 10, 2013)

Just finished Steins;Gate. Mind blown.Eyes flooded.Awesomeness skyrocketed.  I can't believe that I put this on hold for a year.



Extreme Gamer said:


> I have finished reading Switch guys! ITS AWESOME!!!! Gonna download the OVA now
> 
> Also started watching Mobile Suit Gundam (the original series). Finished 3 episodes.


Can I borrow for a month ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can I borrow for a month ?



No. You don't live in my city and I do not know you.

Sorry


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I bought them all and total cash drain was Rs 6147.


you must be rich to spend this much money on a single series.btw which city are you from.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you must be rich to spend this much money on a single series.btw which city are you from.



Kolkata.

This isn't my first btw. I bought Death Note, Ouran High School Host Club and Fullmetal Alchemist too. All full series 

I'm trying to be a collector. I spent that much money because it is the most expensive series in my list. And I spend in bursts, as in I buy a series and then hold for 2-3 months before buying another one.

At least for the 3 series before this one, box sets were available (still bloody expensive if you ask me, especially Fullmetal Alchemist with it's 27 volumes and bonus novel).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2013)

i remember your ouran purchase & that's why i said you must be rich since you have more than one series.i simply can not convince myself to spend this much on a manga series unless my earning is in at least 50k/month range.i also dislike the americanization(aka censoring & such) of manga series by US companies so i prefer to read unofficial scanlation.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer
Congrats bro
Btw, is there any renting facility too just like its there in countries like UK, France, etc... ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2013)

For users following One Piece anime/manga, Glorious Island special is out , although no subs yet 

One Piece Special - Glorious Island [Full Movie] - YouTube


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i remember your ouran purchase & that's why i said you must be rich since you have more than one series.i simply can not convince myself to spend this much on a manga series unless my earning is in at least 50k/month range.i also dislike the americanization(aka censoring & such) of manga series by US companies so i prefer to read unofficial scanlation.



Thankfully this series is not Americanized at all. None of mine are. Except for Fullmetal Alchemist, none of the books actually had censorship. Even Fullmetal only censored the F-word (which was rarely used). Other words like bas.tard were left untouched.

Viz and Tokyopop are two publishers that I think do the least amount of Americanization. All this from experience with the above books and Card Captor Sakura. My brother bought Pokemon and The Legend of Zelda but I have not read them yet.



Piyush said:


> @Extreme Gamer
> Congrats bro
> Btw, is there any renting facility too just like its there in countries like UK, France, etc... ?



Thank you!

Unfortunately I'm not aware of any renting facilities. Given how the Indian manga and anime market is a niche among niches, I don't see renting facilities starting anytime soon. That said, you should check out some of the bigger libraries.

They sometimes have comic book sections. There you might find some 

My MG Nu Gundam Ver. Ka and Double Fin Funnels set arrived guys!!

*i.imgur.com/DweEroW.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2013)

^ El Psy Congroo!!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Dog & Scissors 02*

1.6/2

This show is definitely awesome. I loved the sense of humour that this episode had.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ El Psy Congroo!!



What do you mean?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Yup.
> 
> If you like Metal:



superlike!!!!!!!!



whitestar_999 said:


> i remember your ouran purchase & that's why i said you must be rich since you have more than one series.i simply can not convince myself to spend this much on a manga series unless my earning is in at least 50k/month range.i also dislike the americanization(aka censoring & such) of manga series by US companies so i prefer to read unofficial scanlation.



even if people earn more than that much its not justified to waste such huge amount of money in manga.......



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ El Psy Congroo!!



lol.........

highschool DxD now available in english dub........!!!!!!!!!

for best english dub visit this *www.exiled-destiny.com/encodes.html


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> even if people earn more than that much its not justified to waste such huge amount of money in manga.......



So you'd rather that the same people who work day and night to bring you all those awesome comics go hungry?

Yes, they already have a large audience in Japan and other countries, but unlike in anime, they are almost entirely dependent on magazine sales and serializations to earn their bread. Not all manga makes it to anime form.

Besides, it is more comfortable to read a book than it is to view a screen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2013)

^^actually manga authors are in a much better position compared to anime producers because unlike anime production companies they directly get royalty(when manga is turned to anime manga authors get little as much of the profit goes to production companies as they spend the most on turning manga into anime) & compared to anime manga sales in Japan are much more in percentage of total sales worldwide.in fact there are examples of anime production companies suffering major losses on anime based on popular manga because of poor sales as many people do not like all anime adaptations & most of the time companies alter content,only major series like naruto,bleach,one piece etc gets true anime adaptation.

that does not mean that you should not buy manga.if you can spend then do buy some manga titles occasionally(just like PC games) without busting your wallet.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^actually manga authors are in a much better position compared to anime producers because unlike anime production companies they directly get royalty(when manga is turned to anime manga authors get little as much of the profit goes to production companies as they spend the most on turning manga into anime) & compared to anime manga sales in Japan are much more in percentage of total sales worldwide.in fact there are examples of anime production companies suffering major losses on anime based on popular manga because of poor sales as many people do not like all anime adaptations & most of the time companies alter content,only major series like naruto,bleach,one piece etc gets true anime adaptation.
> 
> that does not mean that you should not buy manga.if you can spend then do buy some manga titles occasionally(just like PC games) without busting your wallet.



I think I wrote "not all manga get's  turned into anime". While it's true that _none_ of my manga (so far) is manga-only, I do have a number of more different manga that is not in anime-form in my upcoming purchases list.

Besides, I bought this one after like 3-4 months from Ouran 

Anime producers do earn a lot of money. They mostly earn from cinemas (in case of movies), from TV channels who buy rights to show the series and from dvd/blu-ray sales. Manga authors are mostly dependent on royalty and magazine sales. Besides, until a series is turned into anime, in the beginning you don't earn much.

The amount of work done per person is also more in case of mangaka.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Monogatari - Second Season Ep 1 out (couple of days ago).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2013)

that is why i wrote that post.manga authors don't get much from their manga turned into anime anyway & it is fansub anime which affects sales of anime in international market much more than fan translations of manga so manga writers have no reason to worry about fan translations.in any case less than 10% of manga series(usually major ones) gets officially translated into english so for most manga series you have no option of buying english version in the first place.

as for sales just think about it.what would you buy:12 episode anime series based on manga distributed across 6 dvd/blu-ray each costing at least $30-40 & not even complete or the full manga series for 1/3rd of the price.also remember this is international market we are talking about & not Japan which makes up for almost 90-95% of manga sales & obviously someone living in Japan is not going to download english translation of manga.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why i wrote that post.manga authors don't get much from their manga turned into anime anyway & it is fansub anime which affects sales of anime in international market much more than fan translations of manga so manga writers have no reason to worry about fan translations.in any case less than 10% of manga series(usually major ones) gets officially translated into english so for most manga series you have no option of buying english version in the first place.
> 
> as for sales just think about it.what would you buy:12 episode anime series based on manga distributed across 6 dvd/blu-ray each costing at least $30-40 & not even complete or the full manga series for 1/3rd of the price.also remember this is international market we are talking about & not Japan which makes up for almost 90-95% of manga sales & obviously someone living in Japan is not going to download english translation of manga.



My point wasn't the international market. My point was anime creators making money  So in that regard I think they do manage to make money if they make good products.

Obviously I wouldn't buy anime because I wouldn't have enough space to store it. (1.3TB isn't a joke).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2013)

more than space it's the cost.a 12 episode blu-ray series in international market will cost same as a 3tb hdd.anime creators always make money in Japanese market if their creation is good but in international market because of mostly terrible english dubs & translations not to mention huge time delay in releasing of BDs many simply download fansub version which affects the sale of US companies having the rights of those series.even then this does not affect japanese market so there companies & mangakas make money as long as it is well received like you said.

in summary:as of now downloading manga in India does not hurt manga authors in Japan & downloading anime hurts just a little bit.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> more than space it's the cost.a 12 episode blu-ray series in international market will cost same as a 3tb hdd.anime creators always make money in Japanese market if their creation is good but in international market because of mostly terrible english dubs & translations not to mention huge time delay in releasing of BDs many simply download fansub version which affects the sale of US companies having the rights of those series.even then this does not affect japanese market so there companies & mangakas make money as long as it is well received like you said.
> 
> in summary:as of now downloading manga in India does not hurt manga authors in Japan & downloading anime hurts just a little bit.



I've seen that 12-episode anime isn't that expensive in blu-ray. I'm comparing what I spent on my Caviar green. Maybe it differs from series to series.

But yeah bigger shows do tend to get quite expensive.

And I still think manga that doesn't make it to anime form can hurt the income of the author if read online.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup. Even though manga creators get some "funds" after their work completion, but I do still believe that Anime still rules in countries except Japan. Because the people (including most of us) believe that its better to buy anime than manga, if one has to really spend something. 
The aura of having anime with us is better than that of manga .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yup. Even though manga creators get some "funds" after their work completion, but I do still believe that Anime still rules in countries except Japan. Because the people (including most of us) believe that its better to buy anime than manga, if one has to really spend something.
> The aura of having anime with us is better than that of manga .



Exactly. The primary source for a mangaka to earn money is magazine sales until the anime is produced (if at all). Tankoubon sales do not earn them as much money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2013)

@extreme gamer,@Piyush,you are missing my point.*i am saying that even after anime is produced it will never be the main or even close to main source of earning for manga authors.*manga authors main source of earning has always been magazine/print media sale.that is another matter if this earning is big or small depending on their success.*only significant benefit for a manga author when their work is turned into anime is the acknowledgement of industry/peers/society that their work is recognized on a wide scale.*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @extreme gamer,@Piyush,you are missing my point.*i am saying that even after anime is produced it will never be the main or even close to main source of earning for manga authors.*manga authors main source of earning has always been magazine/print media sale.that is another matter if this earning is big or small depending on their success.*only significant benefit for a manga author when their work is turned into anime is the acknowledgement of industry/peers/society that their work is recognized on a wide scale.*



Ok now that you bold the "source" word, I get what you meant.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @extreme gamer,@Piyush,you are missing my point.*i am saying that even after anime is produced it will never be the main or even close to main source of earning for manga authors.*manga authors main source of earning has always been magazine/print media sale.that is another matter if this earning is big or small depending on their success.*only significant benefit for a manga author when their work is turned into anime is the acknowledgement of industry/peers/society that their work is recognized on a wide scale.*



I wasn't disagreeing with you whitestar. I was adding on to what you were saying


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2013)

OK!  btw how many of you here use madvr+graphics card(6670/similar or above) to watch anime on an IPS panel lcd/led screen.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2013)

Elfen Lied is pretty damn awesome. Nana is probably the best character to me. I like how not everything is in black and white.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So you'd rather that the same people who work day and night to bring you all those awesome comics go hungry?
> 
> Yes, they already have a large audience in Japan and other countries, but unlike in anime, they are almost entirely dependent on magazine sales and serializations to earn their bread. Not all manga makes it to anime form.
> 
> Besides, it is more comfortable to read a book than it is to view a screen.



i think the way i see it is this if u are living in that country it will cost u cheap......but if u live some other foreign country(like india) well then u have to be pretty rich to enjoy all of this luxury ............... its not about manga people getting jobless hungry or not i think they have enough audience in their own country to feed them.........

started highscool DxD after watching first two episodes i will rate it strictly 18+ XD ..........



Faun said:


> Elfen Lied is pretty damn awesome. Nana is probably the best character to me. I like how not everything is in black and white.



what do u mean by black and white??



whitestar_999 said:


> OK!  btw how many of you here use madvr+graphics card(6670/similar or above) to watch anime on an IPS panel lcd/led screen.



i dont see any great difference using the graphic card gtx 780 and my igpu hd4000 while watching anime on ips led screen.......(i watched 720p mostly)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think the way i see it is this if u are living in that country it will cost u cheap......but if u live some other foreign country(like india) well then u have to be pretty rich to enjoy all of this luxury ............... its not about manga people getting jobless hungry or not i think they have enough audience in their own country to feed them.........
> 
> started highscool DxD after watching first two episodes i will rate it strictly 18+ XD ..........
> 
> ...



1. I can say it costs almost the same as it does in the US (sometimes even cheaper) and usually the increase is because of shipping costs. It's not too bad to pay Rs. 400-500 for a single volume. Remember that these cost a lot more to make than standard text-only novels because of the quality of the paper used and the quantity of ink spent on each page. And then when you have Vizbig editions or combined volumes, the value for money part increases even more because you usually pay ~900-1100 for a book which has 4x the content of a single tankoubon (usually 3 or 4 volumes in one book). I don't buy the japanese versions for obvious reasons. AFAIK, the japanese tankoubon volumes cost a similar amount as the ones published by foreign presses.
Is it expensive? Maybe. But is it money-wastage? Nope.

2. I'll download it after current downloads finish 

3. He means they're good and evil I guess. Everything is affected by shades of grey.

4. Picture quality will not be affected as long as your drivers are not messing with the image through whatever adjustments that may be default or may have been made by you. And it is impossible to get GPUs today that do not support 8-bit colour. AFAIK sRGB colour space support is a necessity to be compatible with windows 7/8 (not sure about vista, but I know XP can run in 256 colours). Picture quality can be affected by your connectivity option, but that is only in case of analog vs digital. Between different digital IO options, there will be no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2013)

extreme gamer explained it.

Watching these now:

1. The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

2. Great Teacher Onizuka 

3. Kimi no Iru Machi - seamless animations and the story is good too.

4. Girls and Panzer

5. Higurashi no Naku Koroni

6. Another - like the art and the slow eerie atmosphere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

> i dont see any great difference using the graphic card gtx 780 and my igpu hd4000 while watching anime on ips led screen.......(i watched 720p mostly)


you need to use madvr & in nvidia control panel set the video player using madvr to use dedicated graphics & then use some heavy scaling algorithm in madvr to actually use your GTX780.if you are using TV(& not PC monitor) then you also need to set right color level(both in TV & PC/madvr) & have to rename input label to get true RGB 4:4:4(most people don't know this btw,even i found about this a few weeks ago).

@extreme gamer,8-bit is basic stuff.videophiles discuss about color gamut,RGB levels,yCbCr,gamma correction,chroma upsampling etc.



> With Blu-Ray the luma (brightness) information is stored in 1920x1080 pixels, however, the chroma (color) information is only stored in 960x540 pixels. So someone somewhere has to upscale those 960x540 chroma information to 1920x1080. There are a multitude of upscaling filters available, all have their advantages and disadvantages. That's why different renderers produce different results. madVR uses a very soft upscaler for chroma to get rid of jaggies.


consider yourself lucky if you are not a videophile otherwise you will spend more time configuring your screen/system than actually using it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @extreme gamer,8-bit is basic stuff.videophiles discuss about color gamut,RGB levels,yCbCr,gamma correction,chroma upsampling etc.
> 
> 
> consider yourself lucky if you are not a videophile otherwise you will spend more time configuring your screen/system than actually using it.



Oh believe me I know the stuff they talk about...most of it anyway. I wouldn't, however, know the specifics for each encoding/ decode algorithm.

I didn't talk about all that because it wasn't necessary here.

My point was that the GPU is not inherently going to make a difference in image quality. At best it improves performance of the system. Whatever differences occur are because of the driver configurations, assuming that the codec configurations are identical in each case. And if the drivers are configured identically, there will be no difference because the supported colour space for each driver in the consumer section is at least 8-bit now(I think Radeon supports RGB but I'm not sure). 256 colours belong to an era that has passed away.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2013)

Faun said:


> extreme gamer explained it.
> 
> Watching these now:
> 
> ...



Suzumiya - Tell me how much you liked it after you finish it.


Spoiler



I hated it


GTO - you won't be disappointed.
Another - One of my favourites.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Suzumiya - Tell me how much you liked it after you finish it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



actually with suzumiya the new version it was crticised for that long arc its seems like never ending so people got bored...... but i liked the movie most there are so many things still left to be revealed after watching the movie..............

finished high school DxD season 1 i have a feeling that this will take atleast 3-4 seasons to finish the story.....

finished high school DxD season 1 i have a feeling that this will take atleast 3-4 seasons to finish the story.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Suzumiya - Tell me how much you liked it after you finish it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Just finished *Another*. Couldn't help myself finishing in one go. Pretty awesome horror suspense anime. 


Spoiler



I didn't like Izumi Akazawa getting killed. Reiko as undead wasn't what I was expecting. Too bad it had to be her, met a lonely death last year


I started Suzumiya because it's similar to Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! and that was a pretty good anime for me. Rikka, Dekomori Sanae and Fake Mori Summer. It was just the right amount of fun.


----------



## debarshi (Jul 15, 2013)

> I started Suzumiya because it's similar to Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! and that was a pretty good anime for me. Rikka, Dekomori Sanae and Fake Mori Summer. It was just the right amount of fun.



After hearing that, I am going to add Haruhi into my PTW list......... Has anyone here watched Mushishi?

After watching *Nerawareta Gakuen*, I would recommend everyone here to watch it - its a true eyecandy, and the story is also great  (Can be rather slow paced for some)

Rather Off topic, but how many of you use XBMC here??


----------



## nims11 (Jul 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually with suzumiya the new version it was crticised for that long arc its seems like never ending so people got bored...... but i liked the movie most there are so many things still left to be revealed after watching the movie..............
> 
> finished high school DxD season 1 i have a feeling that this will take atleast 3-4 seasons to finish the story.....
> 
> finished high school DxD season 1 i have a feeling that this will take atleast 3-4 seasons to finish the story.....



I saw the older version and hated it. Then I tried the newer one and left it midway out of frustration. I found the movie fine but overrated.



Faun said:


> Just finished *Another*. Couldn't help myself finishing in one go. Pretty awesome horror suspense anime.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ending was quite unexpected and a bit extreme. I liked it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

debarshi said:


> After hearing that, I am going to add Haruhi into my PTW list......... Has anyone here watched Mushishi?



Mushishi a good piece of anime. If I remember correctly, its also on most popular list on various anime sites.
The protagonist reminds me of Gin from Bleach


----------



## kisame (Jul 16, 2013)

+1 to Mushishi.
Most of the stories are good and well thought out.
Plus, protagonist is intelligent.
Anime-4.5/5,Manga-5/5


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2013)

why is animax removed from dth providers list?


----------



## debarshi (Jul 16, 2013)

snap said:


> why is animax removed from dth providers list?



All DTH providers in India delisted Animax as the channel couldn't pay carriage fees. [source : Wikipedia]

That's it in short..... AFAIK no DTH in India provides Animax but I've seen it in cable connections recently (surprised and annoyed I didn't have the same connection)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Bleach is confirmed to be ending soon in writer's own words*


> After this weeks issue, Bleach will be on hiatus from Jump 35-40. Starting from jump 41 (09/09), the last arc "1000 years Blood Ward Arc - The Separation Story" will start.Before the last battle, i will be going on a long hiatus so that I can approach the final battle fully charged and give it my absolute all. When the manga resumes, please prepare yourselves for the "1000 years Blood Ward Arc - The Separation Story".


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Bleach is confirmed to be ending soon in writer's own words*



good news & bad news also


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Bleach is confirmed to be ending soon in writer's own words*



Thank god. And I thought the series was dead, thanks to the last arc (the one before 1000yrs war arc) which ruined it all.
This was such a good series, but the anime creators ruined it all the way with unnecessary fillers. 

Same with Naruto. Wth! Its the climax time in manga and anime makers are still busy showing us the utter boring past of different shinobis  .


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2013)

bleach should have ended with the aizen arc now its becoming too confusing


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

snap said:


> bleach should have ended with the aizen arc now its becoming too confusing



I thought the same thing.
But the 1000 yrs arc aint bad. I read some chapters, the story looks promising. Too many "important" sacrifices from soul society. And this arc will have somewhat equal focus on Ishida too.


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah the 1000 yrs arc was necessary for clarification but they messed up the fullbring arc. how many swords will ichigo change


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2013)

Studio Pierrot- People who killed a good anime like Bleach and a copied anime like Naruto just by using excessive filler episodes.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Studio Pierrot- People who killed a good anime like Bleach and a copied anime like Naruto just by using excessive filler episodes.



Copied Anime...Naruto is a copy of what??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Copied Anime...Naruto is a copy of what??



DBZ and here are the reasons why:


Spoiler



#1 Colour scheme of the clothes of Naruto and Sasuke that resembled Goku and Vegeta.

#2 Yellow/golden hair as in SSJ forms

#3 Hinata's resemblance of young and shy Chi-chi

#4 Rasengan like a kamehameha ball (Goku vs Frieza)

#5 Minato's FTJ like Goku's IT

#6 Use of Clone Justus like what almost everybody used to train during Dragonball

#7 A jinchuriki named Son Goku, whose transformation resembles Oozaru form.

#8 representation of tailed beasts as if they were like an oozaru who destroys everything in his rampage.

#9 Destroying of Pain's artificial mini moon like Master Roshi/Piccolo destroyed the moon.

#10 Rasenshuriken like destructo disk

#11 Sasuke's sword style resembling Trunks'

#12 I bet the Senju clan was named after Senzu beans

#13 Partial/complete expansion jutsu like Lord Slug (a super namek)

#14 Reanimation jutsu like a spammed rebirth wish from shenron or Buu's regeneration

#15 Orochimaru is like Princess Snake

#16 Dende's healing powers were used as base for Medical ninjutsu

#17 Killing of an entire planet Vegeta was shortend to Uchiha clan massacre.

#18 Killing of an entire planet Namek was shortend to killing of entire leaf village..

#19 Ino-shika-cho was a pig in a filler Dragon ball Episode. Only the name was copied in Naruto-verse

#20 Naruto teaching Konohamaru the rasengan much like Goku teach Gohan the Kamehameha

#21 Naruto undergoing trail for Toad oil like Goku did for Holy water.

#22 Pervert sage Jiraya and pervert Turtle Hermit Master Roshi.

#23 Naruto loosing his cool and transforms into 6 tailed form. Goku transforming into Oozaru after seeing the full moon.

#24 Goku's training with Master Roshi was not much effective but with Kami was great and with King Kai even better. this was the same with Naruto. Training with Jiraya during time skip was not much effective, with Kakashi it was great and with the Toads even better.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> DBZ and here are the reasons why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well I don't know much abt DBZ to be honest... But copy is different and inspiration is different

Since DBZ was so popular it definitely must have major influence on so many other anime's.


What about the difference between the plots? 

Dragon Ball is based on supernatural aliens attacking earth. Naruto is based on ninjas. They're both shonen animes and are bound to have similarities IMO.

Below comment is taken from a forum:-
Pretty much every shonen anime and manga that was made after Dragon Ball has been influenced by it in some way. I really don't see too many similarities. Naruto is a fully human ninja who has a demon fox sealed inside of him. He strives for acceptance and his dream of becoming the Hokage. He tries to save his friend from being consumed by hatred, but isn't strong enough. Dragon Ball is about an alien-ape-saiyan thing who protects Earth with the Z-Fighters from extraterrestrial villains.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2013)

@Luffy: from where u got so much of info?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2013)

@luffy check this thread too as it seems kishimoto was a big follower of DBZ


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2013)

DBZ is super-awesome in the initial episodes...boring a bit in the ending episodes 

first duel between Goku vs Vegeta was epic!!!


----------



## icebags (Jul 19, 2013)

i read this before too, naruto was there to soothe many dbz fans when they terminated the series. many ppl cried and many moved on with naruto. 

& seems another fate series is being released: Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya.


----------



## sggupta95 (Jul 20, 2013)

on the topic of manga purchases,i just recently got my one piece volume 67 from flipkart and it was awesome!
the quality is very much different from scanlations,and you can see every detail.
anyways,when did flipkart started selling mangas?i was just browsing and passing time when i suddenly found that out.so, i then ordered one piece.

and bleach,thank god that travesty is ending. but i wouldn't hold my breath,as god aizen only knows how long he will stretch this final arc.
and about the anime ruining bleach/,i think that that's entirely wrong. you have to understand,the pace of manga is very slow compared to th anime.this is partly because of the difference of the mediums,as 20 pages of a comic consisting heavily of fights can be animated in around 5-10 min.also,bleach's manga is plagued by slow pacing.*fillers are a necessary evi*l.if they didn't have fillers,*the entire anime would have slow as hell pace,remember DBZ*??if anything,anime of bleach has quite good direction and good soundtrack,despite  the source material.
anyways,it doesn't matter much because frankly,bleach sucks.this is coming from a guy whose entry into anime(you know,ignoring doraemon,shin chan and things like that) started with bleach.i once thought that bleach was awesome,but now i have realised i was wrong.no doubt,the soul society arc was very good,possesing something called a "plot".but it all began going downhill after that.



Extreme Gamer said:


> 1. I can say it costs almost the same as it does in the US (sometimes even cheaper) and usually the increase is because of shipping costs. It's not too bad to pay Rs. 400-500 for a single volume. Remember that these cost a lot more to make than standard text-only novels because of the quality of the paper used and the quantity of ink spent on each page. And then when you have Vizbig editions or combined volumes, the value for money part increases even more because you usually pay ~900-1100 for a book which has 4x the content of a single tankoubon (usually 3 or 4 volumes in one book). I don't buy the japanese versions for obvious reasons. AFAIK, the japanese tankoubon volumes cost a similar amount as the ones published by foreign presses.
> Is it expensive? Maybe. But is it money-wastage? Nope.



thank you, now i feel better about buying manga.it's not weird and useless!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

sggupta95 said:


> thank you, now i feel better about buying manga.it's not weird and useless!!



Aww, don't cry!

You're welcome though


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> DBZ is super-awesome in the initial episodes...boring a bit in the ending episodes
> 
> first duel between Goku vs Vegeta was epic!!!



U WOT M8?

Majin Buu arc is best arc.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> U WOT M8?
> 
> Majin Buu arc is best arc.



i hav to agree with that the first battle b/w goku and vegeta was the most epic one..............



Luffy said:


> DBZ and here are the reasons why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


well idk if naruto is copy of dbz or not but i would just like to watch it if it is.........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well idk if naruto is copy of dbz or not but i would just like to watch it if it is.........



I haven't seen a single episode of DBZ... but currently watching Naruto... If you keep aside the fillers Naruto is just awesome... also it's not that all fillers are bad, most of them are good too


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2013)

Completed *Puella Magi Madoka Magica* 9.5/10

Another unique story. Excellent art style and music.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 21, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i hav to agree with that the first battle b/w goku and vegeta was the most epic one..............



*i.minus.com/ibnIig9ltVMMVA.gif



Faun said:


> Completed *Puella Magi Madoka Magica* 9.5/10
> 
> Another unique story. Excellent art style and music.



*i.minus.com/ibuTmasabCJjxM.gif



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/izAOuQzCt2FS8.gif
*i.minus.com/ibh5XAYfFO4X0l.gif


----------



## nims11 (Jul 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Completed *Puella Magi Madoka Magica* 9.5/10
> 
> Another unique story. Excellent art style and music.



I also started this couple of days ago with 3 ep. Not much impressed as of now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 21, 2013)

I started watching Aria the Animation. OMG, it is so _beautiful_!

I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a utopia/fantasy/sci-fi/slice-of-life show. It makes for a good break from all the action and brutal violence, apart from the ecchi found in many of the more "mature" shows. I could argue this show is much more mature than any of them.

It is _very_ clean, the animation is beautiful, the scenery is very visually appealing and the music brings tears to my eyes!

Amazing is an understated description for it.

I've watched 3 episodes and the show easily gets 100/100 so far.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally completed all the arcs of Little Busters EX. Its now the 2nd most lovable VN I completed so far (after Katawa Shouju). 
Each character is equally important. The bond between the childhood friends is shown so beautifully that several moments were the same as my own childhood (and I bet it'll be same with everyone else too).

The only downside was its pace and length. The author should have gone for a lil less background script so as to reduce the length. Right now, it took me roughly 47 hours to complete all the routes. Still there were 5-6 paths which I couldnt make through and honestly I was exhausted too. 

Now I can finally start G-Senjou no Maou (Devil on a G-String  )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2013)

@dead5,nice gif.which anime are they from?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dead5,nice gif.which anime are they from?



First one is from an Ace Attorney *video game* 

Not sure about second one.

Spoiler duet is from the anime being discussed.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dead5,nice gif.which anime are they from?



1. Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
2. Kuroko no Basuke
3. Puella Magi Madoka Magica
4. Puella Magi Madoka Magica


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I also started this couple of days ago with 3 ep. Not much impressed as of now.



Episode 3 is where it gets dark and serious.



@dead5

Now that I have seen Elfen Lied, Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!, Another and Magica Madoka, what more animes are good enough to watch ? I would like something unique.

I probably wont like anything similar to DBZ etc.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2013)

@Faun Try Monogatari series. Bakemonogatari->nisemonogatari


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,
I know it is NOOB Question to ask , but  i have to ask !!

Why some People says ANIME is NOT a Cartoon , i thought it is a Genre / sub division of Cartoons 

I can Understand animated movie is different then cartoons as They have story and Movie like touch , but anime is like Tv episodes and every episode is different. 

Is final Fantasy is anime or what Genre?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> I know it is NOOB Question to ask , but  i have to ask !!
> 
> Why some People says ANIME is NOT a Cartoon , i thought it is a Genre / sub division of Cartoons
> ...



Technically Anime is cartoon. But Cartoon among general people is sterotyped as western animation meant for kids. So, many people like to consider Anime different than cartoons.

Final Fantasy is a game  I think you meant the movie, the movie Advent Children was an Anime.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Episode 3 is where it gets dark and serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Planetes, Dennou Coil, Minami-Ke, Akira, Spirited Away, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Kotoura-San.

Broken Blade is pretty good too even though it may not be the kind of anime you are looking for. 

Madoka Magika spoilers:



Spoiler



At the start of the Anime I never expected it to so brutally kill Tomoe or transform Miki into a witch. The Incubator stuff was some twisted ****. After setting such a brutal tone I was fairly disappointed by the ending.


----------



## kisame (Jul 22, 2013)

Finished Gantz.Great manga.9/10 overall and 20/10 for art.Best art I have seen out of all mangas I have read.Just see the details in art.


Spoiler



*i996.mangareader.net/gantz/383/gantz-4254489.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2013)

kisame said:


> Finished Gantz.Great manga.9/10 overall and 20/10 for art.Best art I have seen out of all mangas I have read.Just see the details in art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Manga was great. But sadly, anime was not upto the mark.


----------



## Nue (Jul 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> Now that I have seen Elfen Lied, Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!, Another and Magica Madoka, what more animes are good enough to watch ? I would like something unique.
> 
> I probably wont like anything similar to DBZ etc.



If you like dark and serious anime, I'd highly suggest you check out Shin Sekai Yori. It's different than your usual highschool moe doe, though. It has a very dark, mysterious atmosphere and has lots of philosophy and symbolism. Certainly not for everyone but if you like this sort of stuff then you'll definitely enjoy it. It's actually quite thought provoking. Definitely the best anime I've seen recently.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nue said:


> If you like dark and serious anime, I'd highly suggest you check out Shin Sekai Yori. It's different than your usual highschool moe doe, though. It has a very dark, mysterious atmosphere and has lots of philosophy and symbolism. Certainly not for everyone but if you like this sort of stuff then you'll definitely enjoy it. It's actually quite thought provoking. Definitely the best anime I've seen recently.



+1 to this. Vision of Escaflowne, Sora No Woto, Fate/Zero, Fate/Stay Night, Steins;gate and Robotics;notes are worth checking out too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> 1. Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
> 2. Kuroko no Basuke
> 3. Puella Magi Madoka Magica
> 4. Puella Magi Madoka Magica


what's with the the reaction dude the first fight b/w goku and vegeta  was said to be the real fight since that no actual fight was there b/w goku and vegeta............

getting really bored now no new anime all the anime i have watched are either incomplete or in production or there are no sequel in planning even the few most popular ones.......wth!!!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what's with the the reaction dude the first fight b/w goku and vegeta  was said to be the real fight since that no actual fight was there b/w goku and vegeta............
> 
> getting really bored now no new anime all the anime i have watched are either incomplete or in production or there are no sequel in planning even the few most popular ones.......wth!!!



I'm pretty sure there was a fight in between Goku and Vegeta at the end of the Saiyan Arc.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Noted down these in To Watch list.

Started watching Toradora. Funny..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a fight in between Goku and Vegeta at the end of the Saiyan Arc.


IIRC there wasn't any second duel between them..though Vegeta had a dream of beating Goku..but after seeing Goku's power in Freiza fight he was scared too much to take any chance with Goku 

the only one to beat Goku is Gohan


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> IIRC there wasn't any second duel between them..though Vegeta had a dream of beating Goku..but after seeing Goku's power in Freiza fight he was scared too much to take any chance with Goku
> 
> the only one to beat Goku is Gohan



Yeah. I thought we were talking about the first duel, the one that occurred right after the "OVER 9000!!!" thing.



> i hav to agree with that the first battle b/w goku and vegeta was the most epic one..............



Incorrect syntax in this post made me interpret that he was saying that the battle in between Goku and Vegeta wasn't real. 



> what's with the the reaction dude the first fight b/w goku and vegeta was said to be the real fight since that no actual fight was there b/w goku and vegeta............


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Yeah. I thought we were talking about the first duel, the one that occurred right after the "*OVER 9000!!!*" thing.



let me recollect that it was calculation during Napa's fight with Goku and the same calculation was done when fighting with Racoon (that episode was also superb)
When so many of fighters couldn't succeed in defeating Napa (picolo,krillin etc etc) then only our superhero succeed in playing with Napa (that whole episode is amazing)

To be honest I don't watch Anime a lot but these are only I watched & liked very much
DBZ, Bleach, Flame of Recca, Yu-gi-Oh, Card Captor Sakura

now I m thinking of Full Metal Alchemist (heard a lot about it) & how is Tears to Teara?


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2013)

anyone watched Oda Nobuna no Yabou ?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> let me recollect that it was calculation during Napa's fight with Goku and the same calculation was done when fighting with Racoon (that episode was also superb)
> When so many of fighters couldn't succeed in defeating Napa (picolo,krillin etc etc) then only our superhero succeed in playing with Napa (that whole episode is amazing)
> 
> To be honest I don't watch Anime a lot but these are only I watched & liked very much
> ...



IIRC, after the fight with Nappa goku flew off to fight Vegeta. He was kicking ass until Vegeta transformed into the great ape after which it was Krillin and Gohan who saved the day. I haven't watched DBZ for a long time and I'm still at ep. 75 in my Dragon Ball rewatch. 

The FMA manga is good. Dunno about the anime. Never played Tears to Tiara.


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2013)

no one can beat goku


----------



## Nue (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> now I m thinking of Full Metal Alchemist (heard a lot about it) & how is Tears to Teara?


Watch FMA Brotherhood. It follows manga more closely than original FMA. Tears to Tiara (anime) is very good. Especially if you enjoy Fantasy/Magic and stuff.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

snap said:


> no one can beat goku



Excuuuse me

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121219201520/nintendo/en/images/7/79/Lon'qu.png

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130507235049/fireemblem/images/thumb/8/89/Morgan_%28FE13_Artwork%29.png/250px-Morgan_%28FE13_Artwork%29.png


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2013)

^thy puny mortals with swords & books are no match for the worlds strongest. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/19.gif

*lounge.moviecodec.com/images/attachment/goku-ssj3-anime-vs-allstar-superman-16204.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

^Spoken like someone who hasn't played awakening. 

Get Morgan to inherit lethality and make sure that luck his/her strong point and Skill isn't his/her weakness. Reclass her multiple times, each going to 20 until you end up with Dark Knight. Now see how much of a chance anyone else stands.


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2013)

^that went flying over my head, i really haven't played awakening. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/42.gif


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> IIRC, *after the fight with Nappa goku flew off to fight Vegeta*. He was kicking ass until Vegeta transformed into the great ape after which it was Krillin and Gohan who saved the day. I haven't watched DBZ for a long time and I'm still at ep. 75 in my Dragon Ball rewatch.


it was Vegeta who killed Nappa bcoz he couldn't defeat Goku (can't even touch him )..and ya vegeta got no upperhand & finally transformed into an Ape...but if Goku had succeeded in Spirit Bomb technique.the Ape would have breathed its last day 

who is that character in post#1201?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 25, 2013)

^The first one is Lon'qu and the second one is Morgan


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 25, 2013)

Zangetsu, definitely watch both the different Fullmetal Alchemist shows. I've read the manga (I own the boxset) and watched both shows and all are awesome. Beware though that the first FMA show is a little-more kneejerky emotionally speaking than Brotherhood, which follows the manga more closely.

Faun, you should consider watching Aria the Animation if you're looking for a break away from what you've been watching recently. It's a world apart from the stuff you've already watched.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Excuuuse me



never heard of/seen these kids before? can they even beat Master Roshi, who destroyed the moon in Dragonball easily?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 26, 2013)

Luffy said:


> never heard of/seen these kids before? can they even beat Master Roshi, who destroyed the moon in Dragonball easily?



Yup. The Lethality skill is awesome.

BTW, Morgan is the only "kid". Lon'qu was not amongst the people who came back to the future.


----------



## debarshi (Jul 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Faun, you should consider watching Aria the Animation if you're looking for a break away from what you've been watching recently. It's a world apart from the stuff you've already watched.



+1 to Aria the Animation..... And I would also recommend *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*............. I didn't get this teary eyed and depressed even while watching Clannad...... From the story, to the animation and BGM, everything is top-notch......

You should definitely not miss it if you are in for a good show....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

debarshi said:


> +1 to Aria the Animation..... And I would also recommend *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*............. I didn't get this teary eyed and depressed even while watching Clannad...... From the story, to the animation and BGM, everything is top-notch......
> 
> You should definitely not miss it if you are in for a good show....



Have you watched the sequels to Aria?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Battle of the Pervs!
Jiraiya vs Master Roshi.
Who will win and why


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Battle of the Pervs!
> Jiraiya vs Master Roshi.
> Who will win and why



Master Roshi, as he destroyed the moon in Dragonball easily. Jiraya's a rip off.


----------



## icebags (Jul 28, 2013)

Manga alert:
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo



Spoiler



Ryu Yamada is a second year student at Suzaku High. Ryu is always late for school, naps in class and gets abysmal grades. His life is a dead bore. The beautiful Urara Shiraishi, on the other hand, is Suzaku High's brightest student. One day, without explanation, their bodies are swapped! Ryu ends up in Urara's body, and Urara in Ryu's.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 28, 2013)

So I finished two more episodes of Aria The Animation, and I'm just loving it!

After tons of blood, gore, action, violence, explosions, ero and everything that goes in-between, this is such a refreshing change! If you wanted to feel good while watching anime, then this probably is it. I mean, it could probably heal mentally scarred people.

This is pure slice of life, guys, and you don't need a reason for why it is good. It is good because it is good, as simple as that. I've never seen a cleaner, simpler and more peaceful anime in my life before.

I'm so glad I stopped watching Saint Seiya, and Gundam for a while. After 70+ action shows and movies one after the other, I am glad to change to something that is giving my mind a much needed break, and every episode just fills me with such contentment, that I wish this was real life.

Man, when will we see the martian utopia portrayed in Aria?


----------



## RBX (Jul 28, 2013)

Can anyone comment on *Black Rock Shooter* ? The first episode reminded me of *Puella Magi Madoka Magica* so I got a little demotivated.

Edit:



snap said:


> no one can beat goku*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_twisted.gif



How about someone with a death note ?

And what of this Falcon Punch from F-Zero ? I haven't watched this series but seems quite intense attack.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CJn69FgEko


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 28, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Can anyone comment on *Black Rock Shooter* ? The first episode reminded me of *Puella Magi Madoka Magica* so I got a little demotivated.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



If we are going to bring attack from Smash up, it would be unwise to ignore Meta Knight and his final smash Galaxia Darkness. Spamming his GSS, DC and Up Grab would make him nigh unbeatable.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Finished Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica. Although initially disappointing, turned out a great show I really enjoyed. *8/10*. The Anime is really dark compared to its initial impressions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica. Although initially disappointing, turned out a great show I really enjoyed. *8/10*. The Anime is really dark compared to its initial impressions.



I liked the soundtrack too and art style.


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2013)

did anyone watched ghost slayer ayashi?


----------



## RBX (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 30, 2013)

I wonder what are the basic h/w requirements to play a hi10p video file ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2013)

there is no special hardware requirement for playing hi10p video files besides a fast cpu.any current generation intel dual core cpu 2GHz or above can handle almost all hi10p videos.even older dual core cpu like core2duo 2.0 GHz or above should be able to handle most hi10p videos(except some very high bitrate videos).you just need a hi10p capable video decoder like LAV video decoder & then you have to set it as the preferred decoder in your player preferences for h264 video format.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

is this new video type? hi10p


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> I wonder what are the basic h/w requirements to play a hi10p video file ?





> Hi10P won't work on ARM or even Intel ATOM processors (maybe one day, but none of the current ones in 2013 can do it). Hi10P can't be hardware decoded (which is to say, no one makes hardware decoders for them and no company plans to add Hi10P hardware decoding in the foreseeable future), which is what Raspberry-Pi, Android, ATOM processors, and some AMD APU systems require for smooth playback of demanding video (Hi10P is very demanding). Thus, Hi10P requires CPU/software decoding.
> 
> A safe bet would be at least a Core 2 Duo/Celeron G530 processor (or equivalent AMD) or higher.


source wiki


Zangetsu said:


> is this new video type? hi10p



Hi10P (also called "10-bit") is a profile of the h.264 video codec. It has recently become popular in the anime scene for video encodes.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 31, 2013)

^^ thanks for the info.

Found this one on 9gag 

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aG9Rve6_460s_v4.jpg


----------



## Neo (Jul 31, 2013)

Even a Pentium 4 can play hi10p, provided you have the right codecs and the right software


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2013)

completed naruto series and shippunden till episode 175 its amazing!!!

watched in sub and i think it was definitely better then dub.......

music is the best think in both the series.....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> Even a Pentium 4 can play hi10p, provided you have the right codecs and the right software



This. Codecs will take care of the translation from 10-bit to 8-bit colour space.

The reason they use hi10p is because it allows for improved colours (or that is what the encoders said) and smaller file size.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This. Codecs will take care of the translation from 10-bit to 8-bit colour space.
> 
> The reason they use hi10p is because it allows for improved colours (or that is what the encoders said) and smaller file size.



can u pm me sites for getting subbed or dubbed anime in 10 bit format...


----------



## Neo (Aug 1, 2013)

^it wont matter he you have 10 bit anime, cuz you use  vlc to play them.  
@Extreme Gamer 10 bits certainly have improved colours, but smaller file size? I dont think so. I really like the quality of Coalgirls'  (which of course they encode in 10 bit) but their file sizes are huge.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 1, 2013)

Coalgirl's quality is good (files are mighty huge), but they take a lot of time releasing anime....... And suppose you're watching the now-airing anime, you have to wait a lot for their releases..... 

BTW if anyone is watching
*1. Love LAB
2. Kiniro Mosaic
3. Free*

Which fansubber do you prefer?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

G-Senjou no Maou is starting to pick up pace now.
The first 1 hour was pretty much simple and plain. The story took its pace as soon as a new girl arrived in the school, who calls herself "hero".
I'm still not sure whether the main character is a good guy or bad one, but one thing for sure, he is in the league of Lelouch and Death Note's N when it comes to brain power. Also, he is rich and has a playboy kinda personality in his classroom. Also, he happens to be the son of 



Spoiler



A mafia who deals in both legit and illegitimate work. And this son of his, is the brains behind the work


On the other hand, the girl seems to be reserved, absent minded and yet even more smarter than he is.

Will try to give 2 hrs daily to this VN.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2013)

coalgirls is a blu-ray only subbing group so obviously they will take time because blu-ray are released at least 5-6 months after series end on TV & takes another 5-6 months to get all episodes released on blu-ray.as for file size:
500mb normal h264 video quality=400mb hi10p video quality
500mb hi10p video quality>500mb normal h264 video quality
since groups like coalgirls prefer quality over size so file size remains same but quality is increased by using hi10p.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 1, 2013)

I feel like watching death note again.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Minato vs  Madara Uchiha  was pure awesomeness


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Minato vs  Madara Uchiha  was pure awesomeness



how far naruto has gone in anime compared to manga is the anime complete?

i couldn't see any 10 tails episode.......


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2013)

Completed Toradora ! Must watch - 8.5. Every character is awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how far naruto has gone in anime compared to manga is the anime complete?
> 
> i couldn't see any 10 tails episode.......


10 tails have arrived in anime. Though , now the anime is happily filled up with annoying fillers. Its gonna see the same fate as Bleach suffered with.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 10 tails have arrived in anime. Though , now the anime is happily filled up with annoying fillers. Its gonna see the same fate as Bleach suffered with.



i m still in episode 200

skipped fillers after hero of the leaf

btw i hate that damn sasuke ......

anyone know site like animeout where low size high quality mkv files are available for download for naruto


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m still in episode 200
> 
> skipped fillers after hero of the leaf
> 
> btw i hate that damn sasuke ......



Good job in skipping fillers. You wont miss anything crucial.
And yea, we all hate him


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah btw also completed both season of darker than black............ really awesome anime....... although season 1 was way better than the second one.........


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how far naruto has gone in anime compared to manga is the anime complete?
> 
> i couldn't see any 10 tails episode.......



nope...anime is way behind but loving it  



gta0gagan said:


> i m still in episode 200
> 
> skipped fillers after hero of the leaf
> 
> ...



some fillers are stupid but don't skip each and every filler...some are funny too 

did you try 


Spoiler



*narutoget.com


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> ^it wont matter he you have 10 bit anime, cuz you use  vlc to play them.
> @Extreme Gamer 10 bits certainly have improved colours, but smaller file size? I dont think so. I really like the quality of Coalgirls'  (which of course they encode in 10 bit) but their file sizes are huge.



The Hi10p profile encode takes less space for better quality. The difference in size isn't huge, relatively speaking, but it is there.

The file sizes of their releases are big because the quality of their releases is very good.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saya no Uta seems to be off to a good start.

*i.imgur.com/fu7h15x.png

Its by Gen Urobuchi. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2013)

finished FLCL very weird but nice anime......... a different type from others i would say......


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 2, 2013)

I thought that the CERO rating Saya no Uta got was due to all the blood and gore. I didn't expect ero content.

I didn't bother checking closer because I thought that it would like Madoka Magica or Psycho Pass, just much more grotesque. I'll have to finish this off in stealth mode.

Finished Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. Absolutely fantastic. Going to start Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 3, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Saya no Uta seems to be off to a good start.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fu7h15x.png
> 
> Its by Gen Urobuchi. What's the worst that could happen?



what is this??


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what is this??



It is a horror VN by Nitroplus and Gen Urobuchi. 


VNDB Page

----------------------------------

Finished Saya no Uta. This is an absolutely fantastic visual novel. I'd recommend anyone who is not some sort of puritan and isn't scared easily play this.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 7, 2013)

*24.media.tumblr.com/ed3585f9183544776e02e1d5fa89ee1d/tumblr_mr41k240V31srqqd2o1_500.jpg

Cover of the latest Jump Kei. They really want the Japanese market.

Attack on Titalfall


----------



## snap (Aug 8, 2013)

new chapter of Shingeki no Kyojin released


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2013)

snap said:


> new chapter of Shingeki no Kyojin released



After watching SnK Episode 17, I think the female Titan is Annie, because of the looks and she didn't harm Armin. No spoilers from manga please.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2013)

reached ep 290 in shippuden and the animation has improved. :d


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> reached ep 290 in shippuden and the animation has improved. :d



You are just about to dive into a sea of fillers.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2013)

Luffy said:


> You are just about to dive into a sea of fillers.



Damn the producers..... Some of the fillers are kinda worth watching..... But the rest are total crap


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Damn the producers..... Some of the fillers are kinda worth watching..... But the rest are total crap


Bleach had only 1 or 2 fillers max  between episodes


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Bleach had only 1 or 2 fillers max  between episodes



Still the series was f-ed up in the end, the fullbringer arc that is


----------



## Neo (Aug 10, 2013)

one piece is moving really slowly, like always.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Bleach had only 1 or 2 fillers max  between episodes





Piyush said:


> Still the series was f-ed up in the end, the fullbringer arc that is



Bleach had 166 filler episodes (out of 366) which comes out to 45.35%.

BTW, the fullbringer arc wasn't filler; bount arc, zapakutou rebellion arc and new captain arc were fillers arcs.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Bleach had 166 filler episodes (out of 366) which comes out to 45.35%.



What about Naruto Shippuden?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2013)

Neo said:


> one piece is moving really slowly, like always.



yeah, they need to speed up



debarshi said:


> What about Naruto Shippuden?



125 fillers out of 323 episodes (38.7%)

while naruto had 94 fillers out of 220 episodes (42.72%)

total 219 fillers out of 543 (40.33%)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like i have to pause One Piece for now. I reached the fishman island arc and I think its better to wait for a while or else it will be the same as naruto shipudden with me (watched upto the latest episode of fillers  )


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody having issues with playing hi10p video files can follow *here*  .

Source:MyAnimeList Forum.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2013)

for playing hi10p videos all you need is lav video decoder & set it to preferred decoder for h264 & avc video type & that's it.the above guide is intended for max quality(video & audio) using madvr & reclock for which you need at least intel sandybridge processors(or amd quad cores or latest amd A8 or higher) &/or a graphics card(6670 equivalent & higher).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 10, 2013)

in naruto shippunden from episode 172 onwards in the op where are the scenes from ?? it shows both naruto and his 4th hokage together on some mission............

also which is best op in naruto for u guys?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> You are just about to dive into a sea of fillers.



not really...Naruto will be entering the battle soon....and moreover you can't call them all fillers as many of them are the back stories of the other character in the series. 



gta0gagan said:


> in naruto shippunden from episode 172 onwards in the op where are the scenes from ?? it shows both naruto and his 4th hokage together on some mission............
> 
> also which is best op in naruto for u guys?




they are not on some mission



Spoiler



Its when the nine tails seal is about to break...his father(Minato) appears to help him to not to be overtaken by the nine tails soul


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Looks like i have to pause One Piece for now. I reached the fishman island arc and I think its better to wait for a while or else it will be the same as naruto shipudden with me (watched upto the latest episode of fillers  )



Nope, you should catch up to the anime and the last time OP had fillers was after Fishmen Island Arc, they were watchable too.



abhidev said:


> not really...Naruto will be entering the battle soon....and moreover you can't call them all fillers as many of them are the back stories of the other character in the series.



Anything which didn't happen in the manga but happened in the anime are fillers.


----------



## kisame (Aug 11, 2013)

For all manga fans.Free Manga Downloader | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net is good a utility to download mangas from various sites.
Its better than DomDom, IMO.Also, it can run in wine for linux users unlike DomDomSoft.Best of all, its free.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2013)

*This is what I was looking for*

Animes  like Bleach  

9 Animes Like Bleach - Action Animes


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2013)

Have you ever cried and laughed like a maniac at the same time ? Lovely Complex is freaking good so far into 8 episodes.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone watching Hunter x Hunter ? How is it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *This is what I was looking for*
> 
> Animes  like Bleach
> 
> 9 Animes Like Bleach - Action Animes



the list mentions DBZ, OP and Naruto but not Yu Yu Hakusho 

DBZ, OP, Bleach and Naruto are not that much alike.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2013)

Faun said:


> Have you ever cried and laughed like a maniac at the same time ? Lovely Complex is freaking good so far into 8 episodes.


which type of cry? laughing cry or sad vala cry?


----------



## sggupta95 (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *This is what I was looking for*
> 
> Animes  like Bleach
> 
> 9 Animes Like Bleach - Action Animes



no offence,but most of them don't even make sense.it's like the author selected a list of anime he/she liked together and said they are like bleach.i mean,how is samurai champloo like bleach?and bakemonogatari?that's not even shonen.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2013)

^^Totally agreed



Zangetsu said:


> *This is what I was looking for*
> 
> Animes  like Bleach
> 
> 9 Animes Like Bleach - Action Animes



there are *many* animes that surpasses bleach.
You should broaden your view


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2013)

Since when did squidoo become a reliable source for data on anime and manga?


The only commonality between Bleach and Naruto/DBZ/One Peice is the large number of episodes.
Blood+ (rather the franchise in general) is nothing like Bleach despite the commonality that both explore supernatural themes. Same for Bakemonogatari.
Samurai Champloo is supernatural? Lolwut?! 
Buso Renkin is much brighter than Bleach will ever be.
Black Lagoon is not supernatural 
My-HiME is fantasy, not supernatural. Difference being that supernatural refers to things not quite considered normal or natural while in fantasy such things are common and quite a part of daily life.

Like a poster (was it Luffy?) above me said. YuYu Hakusho is much closer to Bleach than any of the above.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ WTH...


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> which type of cry? laughing cry or sad vala cry?



It's like one moment it gets so sappy and you start to cry but then something happens within that moment and you can't control your laughter. Lovely complex is getting addictive now. Initially started off weak.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> not really...Naruto will be entering the battle soon....and moreover you can't call them all fillers as many of them are the back stories of the other character in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no dude i m not talking about that actually that part of the whole intro is nowhere to be seen in the series till now (till naruto enters battle) i m telling you its something from the movie i think there both naruto and minato are in some kind of mission in some huge castle.......... wait i'll give u the link once uploaded........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2013)

kisame said:


> For all manga fans.Free Manga Downloader | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net is good a utility to download mangas from various sites.
> Its better than DomDom, IMO.Also, it can run in wine for linux users unlike DomDomSoft.Best of all, its free.



Thanks, will try this later


----------



## nims11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Watched Kotonoha no Niwa, latest movie by Makoto Shinkai. Art and music wise, it was an expected brilliance. Story wise, it isn't in the line of Shinkai's amazing past works. I will give it a *7.0/10*, but this 40 minutes movie definitely deserves a one time watch.


----------



## kisame (Aug 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Thanks, will try this later



Go ahead.Do post your opinion about the features.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 13, 2013)

Finished Naruto Shippuden till ep.324... loved it... The battles are getting massive and badass 

Anybody watched Fate-zero???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Watched Kotonoha no Niwa, latest movie by Makoto Shinkai. Art and music wise, it was an expected brilliance. Story wise, it isn't in the line of Shinkai's amazing past works. I will give it a *7.0/10*, but this 40 minutes movie definitely deserves a one time watch.



Same guy who made 5cps?


----------



## nims11 (Aug 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Same guy who made 5cps?



Yes.. And the music guy is also the same as 5cmps


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely Complex just set a new bar. It's the wide array of emotions conveyed by animation and voice acting which makes it so much better.
*www.gatto999.it/images/stories/Lovely%20Complex/Lovely%20Complex%20-12-.jpg
*24.media.tumblr.com/b23181ed4a746fbb93685497e111d5f4/tumblr_mjepfwIk0Y1s0ri7qo1_500.png


----------



## Neo (Aug 16, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Watched Kotonoha no Niwa, latest movie by Makoto Shinkai. Art and music wise, it was an expected brilliance. Story wise, it isn't in the line of Shinkai's amazing past works. I will give it a *7.0/10*, but this 40 minutes movie definitely deserves a one time watch.


will definitely watch it. I have always loved makoto shinkai's works. I hope the artwork is as good as 5cps.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

Started Fate Zero... and I must say I liked it... have watched only 5 ep till now and it's getting interesting... The animation is awesome and the action is great too... A lot of different characters... Recommended


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 17, 2013)

I really need to watch Plastic Nee-san.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Started Fate Zero... and I must say I liked it... have watched only 5 ep till now and it's getting interesting... The animation is awesome and the action is great too... A lot of different characters... Recommended



I suggest you watch Fate Stay Night first.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I suggest you watch Fate Stay Night first.



Oh I didn't know the order... So  Fate stay night comes first... cool.. I'll stop Fate zero and start with stay night then... Thanks for the heads up


----------



## nims11 (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh I didn't know the order... So  Fate stay night comes first... cool.. I'll stop Date zero and start with stay night then... Thanks for the heads up



Timeline wise Fate Stay Night is the sequel. But it came out first, so it watch it first.


----------



## kisame (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh I didn't know the order... So  Fate stay night comes first... cool.. I'll stop Fate zero and start with stay night then... Thanks for the heads up


Nah.Go on with Zero.Fate Stay Night is nowhere near Zero and since its setting is before fate stay night, you won't miss a thing.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

kisame said:


> Nah.Go on with Zero.Fate Stay Night is nowhere near Zero and since its setting is before fate stay night, you won't miss a thing.



ohh so I won't miss on the story if I continue with Fate Zero ?? In the initial few episodes itself a lot many characters are introduced and it was kinda difficult to understand who is good and who is bad


----------



## coolfire92 (Aug 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for playing hi10p videos all you need is lav video decoder & set it to preferred decoder for h264 & avc video type & that's it.the above guide is intended for max quality(video & audio) using madvr & reclock for which you need at least intel sandybridge processors(or amd quad cores or latest amd A8 or higher) &/or a graphics card(6670 equivalent & higher).



This means adding those to mpc-hc right?I like mpc(specially the subtitle downloader) but configuring it on multiple pc's is tiresome.And setting it up without knowing all that video jargon is a little hard.
I use Kawaii code pack(mpc-hc with codecs added with installer).Definitely better than vlc


----------



## nims11 (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ohh so I won't miss on the story if I continue with Fate Zero ?? In the initial few episodes itself a lot many characters are introduced and it was kinda difficult to understand who is good and who is bad



IMO, Nobody is good. 
I am suggesting to watch Fate Stay Night before because you will be watching it anyway after Zero and as you said, zero moves quite fast, so watching Stay Night will make you feel home when you can relate characters to Stay Night. Story wise, there is negligible dependence.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

nims11 said:


> IMO, Nobody is good.
> I am suggesting to watch Fate Stay Night before because you will be watching it anyway after Zero and as you said, zero moves quite fast, so watching Stay Night will make you feel home when you can relate characters to Stay Night. Story wise, there is negligible dependence.


You are right... After watching Fate Zero I'm quiet impressed with the overall quality.... Fate stay night being old may not matchup with it I may lose interest... So I guess I'll go first with Stay night


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2013)

Started acquiring Clannad and Lovely Complex.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 23, 2013)

MyAnimeList database has been hacked  now I got each series with 9000 episodes.
Hackers, hackers everywhere.

seems the problem is solved.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally finished Gintama. 2 words - *Watch it!!*


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching *Kaichō wa Maid-sama!* now

Some carefully crafted music right there


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finally finished Gintama. 2 words - *Watch it!!*



Manga is ongoing. read it!!


----------



## debarshi (Aug 26, 2013)

Any idea if I can buy anime posters online?


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2013)

Watched Ano Hana. 9/10
must watch i'd say. Just be prepared to shed a few tears


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I suggest you watch Fate Stay Night first.



I continued with Fate Zero...and loving it...just awesome range of characters and animation is good too.


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2013)

^The fate stay night visual novel is far better than the anime. There are many things missing in the anime which are there in the VN, including some awesome OSTs.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2013)

Ohh... Yea the plan is to start Fate stay night after this


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2013)

Neo said:


> Watched Ano Hana. 9/10
> must watch i'd say. Just be prepared to shed a few tears



*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3ud4DtbruiU/UZ7MjM6feoI/AAAAAAAAX3o/stAhEZ_lBbI/s640/Anohana%2520-%252001%2520-%2520Large%252014.jpg

looks like Dekomori Sanae

*31.media.tumblr.com/94681024fcece39cddba6c45de420c65/tumblr_mgsfx75YKo1rf785do1_500.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 26, 2013)

Neo said:


> ^The fate stay night visual novel is far better than the anime. There are many things missing in the anime which are there in the VN, including some awesome OSTs.



Absolutely. The same can be said for Clannad and Steins;Gate too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3ud4DtbruiU/UZ7MjM6feoI/AAAAAAAAX3o/stAhEZ_lBbI/s640/Anohana%2520-%252001%2520-%2520Large%252014.jpg
> 
> looks like Dekomori Sanae
> 
> *31.media.tumblr.com/94681024fcece39cddba6c45de420c65/tumblr_mgsfx75YKo1rf785do1_500.gif



Anime and manga have reached so far since the early days...


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Anime and manga have reached so far since the early days...



*img230.imageshack.us/img230/59/keikakuthumb.jpg


----------



## Neo (Aug 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3ud4DtbruiU/UZ7MjM6feoI/AAAAAAAAX3o/stAhEZ_lBbI/s640/Anohana%2520-%252001%2520-%2520Large%252014.jpg
> 
> looks like Dekomori Sanae
> 
> *31.media.tumblr.com/94681024fcece39cddba6c45de420c65/tumblr_mgsfx75YKo1rf785do1_500.gif



NO. Menma is a lot more kawaii ^_^


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2013)

What's kawaii??


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 26, 2013)

かわいい　means cute.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2013)

^ Ohhh...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3ud4DtbruiU/UZ7MjM6feoI/AAAAAAAAX3o/stAhEZ_lBbI/s640/Anohana%2520-%252001%2520-%2520Large%252014.jpg
> 
> looks like Dekomori Sanae
> 
> *31.media.tumblr.com/94681024fcece39cddba6c45de420c65/tumblr_mgsfx75YKo1rf785do1_500.gif



i love the eyes of japanese anime..looks so amazing


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 26, 2013)

I like Akira Toriyama's style more

*www.nintendojo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/art_dragonquestix_artdirection.jpg

*firm-guide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/dragon_quest_8_03.jpg

*d15uu3l1sro2ln.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/blue-dragon-plus611310200802011231329big.jpg

*static.zerochan.net/Dragon.Quest.VI.full.956189.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ Ohhh...



lol....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

One Piece Chapter 719.

What a finish!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2013)

guys can anyone tell me how to convert files into mkv format using handbrake without compromising on quality and also reducing size.............

m running out of space in my HDD each episode is like 400 mb wth!!!!!!!

guys can anyone tell me how to convert files into mkv format using handbrake without compromising on quality and also reducing size.............

m running out of space in my HDD each episode is like 400 mb wth!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2013)

^^you can not reduce size without compromising quality.mkv is just a container for video & audio codec just like avi but it supports many features including multiple audio & subtitle not to mention it is open source/free.the video codec mostly used now-a-days by anime encoders is h264 which is already compressed so there really is no point in further re encoding.just use the hdd space you have efficiently by deleting watched series which you don't plan on rewatching or burning them to dvd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys can anyone tell me how to convert files into mkv format using handbrake without compromising on quality and also reducing size.............
> 
> m running out of space in my HDD each episode is like 400 mb wth!!!!!!!



you can get re-coded animes, i do this. or if possible you can pm me for anime series on DVDs and i can ship them to you.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 30, 2013)

Completed Fate -Zero.... It was simply awesome... though felt the story was rushed in the last few episodes.... Looking forward to Fate -Stay night

The battle between Emiya Kiritsugu and Kirei Kotomine was epic


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2013)

Attack On Titan - Before The Fall released


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you can not reduce size without compromising quality.mkv is just a container for video & audio codec just like avi but it supports many features including multiple audio & subtitle not to mention it is open source/free.the video codec mostly used now-a-days by anime encoders is h264 which is already compressed so there really is no point in further re encoding.just use the hdd space you have efficiently by deleting watched series which you don't plan on rewatching or burning them to dvd.



dude how come some 720 p diles have only like 90 mb size while my mp4 files have 300 + mb size while still 720p



Luffy said:


> you can get re-coded animes, i do this. or if possible you can pm me for anime series on DVDs and i can ship them to you.



are u serious???

there must be a way to convert the files ....... if anyone can help it will be greatly appreciated........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude how come some 720 p diles have only like 90 mb size while my mp4 files have 300 + mb size while still 720p
> 
> are u serious???
> 
> there must be a way to convert the files ....... if anyone can help it will be greatly appreciated........



I tried recoding original fansubbed episodes with Handbrake and Xmedia Recode seperately. the quality was not good. and recoding took long enough for me to download 3 re-encoded episodes each >100 MB from animekens.

What i actually meant earlier was that i download re-encoded animes because it saves HDD space and encoding time.


----------



## Neo (Aug 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude how come some 720 p diles have only like 90 mb size while my mp4 files have 300 + mb size while still 720p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just as whitestar said, NO. There is no way to reduce file size without compromising on quality. You have seriously mistakened quality with resolution. If all you care about is resolution, then yes, you can reduce the file size. But that will take a loooooooot of time, unless you have some supercomputer. 
you can buy an external hdd or dvds to store them animes if you are low on spac.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 31, 2013)

Neo said:


> just as whitestar said, NO. There is no way to reduce file size without compromising on quality. You have seriously mistakened quality with resolution. If all you care about is resolution, then yes, you can reduce the file size. But that will take a loooooooot of time, unless you have some supercomputer.
> you can buy an external hdd or dvds to store them animes if you are low on spac.



how come the files available in some sites having 90 mb size has 720p resolution and the quality i didn't notice any noticeable difference........



Luffy said:


> I tried recoding original fansubbed episodes with Handbrake and Xmedia Recode seperately. the quality was not good. and recoding took long enough for me to download 3 re-encoded episodes each >100 MB from animekens.
> 
> What i actually meant earlier was that i download re-encoded animes because it saves HDD space and encoding time.



dude i was talking aout u lending me ur animes.........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2013)

if you are not seeing any noticeable difference with 90mb 720p file(assuming duration in double digit minutes) then either your monitor needs change or you need to visit an eye doctor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude i was talking aout u lending me ur animes.........



I can send you my backup anime dvds. just pm me which series you want.



whitestar_999 said:


> if you are not seeing any noticeable difference with 90mb 720p file(assuming duration in double digit minutes) then either your monitor needs change or you need to visit an eye doctor.



I've watched the original fansubbed episodes, my  90 mb re-encoded episodes and those 90 mb episodes from net, all at 720p on a 32" FHD LED and a 15" 720p Laptop screen. there was hardly a difference in the 90 mb and original fansubbed ones, while my recodes were pixelated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2013)

now i am curious.PM me the link of one such episode or site name.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 1, 2013)

dude srsly i think dell IPS 2240l is good enough for a monitor (u guys only suggested it) but u should see the 90 mb encodes i am puzzeled how they do it..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> now i am curious.PM me the link of one such episode or site name.



search for Yibis, Kaizoku, or Horriblesubs, and download any one of One Piece's episodes. then download the same episode from Animekens, Animeout, Naruto-tv.info or Anime Chibi.

I think i know what they do.

The source video is encoded in MPEG4, which they recode that to h.264 codec having better compression and reduce the bitrate a little bit.
this results in almost the same quality with lesser file size.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

I loved the voice of 'Irisveil' in Fate Zero


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2013)

MPEG4 is a group of video codecs/standards which includes xvid & h264.i will download & post my observation here about these 90mb episodes.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

*Slightly offtopic*
Anyone remember the Yu-Gi-Oh anime series? There was a very famous card game too of which online tournaments are held each year.
I anted to know if there is a way to get these cards online as in India, no store keeps YuGiOh, only Duel Masters and Pokemon cards.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Slightly offtopic*
> *Anyone remember the Yu-Gi-Oh anime series? *There was a very famous card game too of which online tournaments are held each year.
> I anted to know if there is a way to get these cards online as in India, no store keeps YuGiOh, only Duel Masters and Pokemon cards.


ya..i've seen some episodes of it on Hungama Tv but how many episodes are there? is it still ongoing?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya..i've seen some episodes of it on Hungama Tv but how many episodes are there? is it still ongoing?



The one shown on Hungama Channel was the 1st series of YuGiOh anime, in which Yui Moto was protagonist. The series showed us the origin of cards and stuff.
The next series included new hero, dont remember the name and was the shortest of the 4 series.
The 3rd one was the most engaging series in which many new characters were included. The tournaments held these days are based on the database of cards belonging to this series.
The current one/ latest one (dont know if its completed or not) is known as Zexal which totally changed the wy cards were meant to be played and is the worst of the all in my honest opinion.

IF anyone asks me to recommend him, I'd suggest to go for 3rd one and if he has got time in his hands, then watch the 1st one before the 3rd one. 2nd one is optional and last one isnt recommended.

Regarding the number of episodes, 1st series has 7 seasons iirc, 2nd one I dont remember, 3rd one had 250 something episodes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

^on wiki i can see 3 movies of it
*Yu-Gi-Oh! (1998 TV series)*
    Yu-Gi-Oh! (1999 film)
*Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters (2000 TV series)*
    Yu-Gi-Oh! The Movie: Pyramid of Light (2004 film)
*Yu-Gi-Oh! Capsule Monsters (2006 TV series)*
    Yu-Gi-Oh!: Bonds Beyond Time (2010 film)

*Spin-offs*
Yu-Gi-Oh! R
Yu-Gi-Oh! (Duel Monsters) GX
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's
Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal


I'll watch the bold ones


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2013)

Ya.. those are the movies. I am talking about these respective series:

Yu-Gi-Oh Duel Monsters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yu-Gi-Oh! GX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2013)

ok need suggestion dor new anime........

and started fate zero finallly in subs......


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2013)

^ fate stay night should be watched first, then zero then kaleid liner Prisma Illya.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 6, 2013)

You know guys, all these anime screenshots look so much better on my PA248Q than they used to on my old 2243NWX. It's like I'm looking at remastered stuff.

(Everything looked very good in my 2243NWX btw)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2013)

i downloaded & compared a naruto shippudden(ep 250) 90mb 720p episode from animekens with 190mb 480p release from TAKA & i can see the difference between them on my ancient 17" CRT monitor though not as much as i hoped but during fast action scenes the difference is more clearly visible.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ fate stay night should be watched first, then zero then kaleid liner Prisma Illya.



Story Timeline wise Fate Zero comes first...

Now started Fate stay night....


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/LOYAnfN.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2013)

so which shld i watch cause i fave downloaded fate zero 25 episodes......

btw started attack on titans its amazing....... its not as gory as people told .......
what is that wall picture they show in every op which one is it.......


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> so which shld i watch cause i fave downloaded fate zero 25 episodes......
> 
> btw started attack on titans its amazing....... its not as gory as people told .......
> what is that wall picture they show in every op which one is it.......



Well Fate stay night is old and not comparable to Fate zero obviously because it's a new one with much better animation and story line....

Well if you wanna watch both anyways then I suggest you start with Fate stay night coz if you start with Fate zero first you might lose interest in stay night


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 7, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/lk1QPxt.gif


----------



## icebags (Sep 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Well Fate stay night is old and not comparable to Fate zero obviously because it's a new one with much better animation and story line....
> 
> Well if you wanna watch both anyways then I suggest you start with Fate stay night coz if you start with Fate zero first you might lose interest in stay night



stay night has better sound track. animation isn't bad either.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2013)

lol @dead5 who is the person replacing colosial titan??



icebags said:


> stay night has better sound track. animation isn't bad either.



damnit i have to download fate stay night now had already downloaded the zero part.........

B.U.M.P


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol @dead5 who is the person replacing colosial titan??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download it... It's worth it to go in sequence


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2013)

wow attack on titan is really amazing i m really into this anime ...............


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 8, 2013)

started Servant x Service... good comedy show 


Spoiler



*25.media.tumblr.com/700b90aba790563cbe98e8fd281fb0fe/tumblr_mpg5fujeK71s9aisro1_500.gif

*25.media.tumblr.com/7c000224fd56d8b3c9e49d6d0c03a8e6/tumblr_mr8zcwccqC1r1sxwdo1_500.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 9, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol @dead5 who is the person replacing colosial titan??



Gabe Newell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



sohan_92 said:


> started Servant x Service... good comedy show
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*i.minus.com/iIlNP0iTTqX9u.gif

Episode 9 is my fav so far.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2013)

Couldn't resist adding to the atmosphere here

*67.205.124.70/e/3/f49b406a-21c2-49e5-813f-de13d9f32527.gif


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wow attack on titan is really amazing i m really into this anime ...............



Oh Yea... the animation is simply awesome!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

will start Yu-Gi-Oh (1998) soon


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol @dead5 who is the person replacing colosial titan??



Now it should be obvious to you what the context of the video is.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> will start Yu-Gi-Oh (1998) soon



I havent watched it yet simply bcoz I feel its too old anime.
Do post your feedback when possible



Faun said:


> Couldn't resist adding to the atmosphere here
> 
> *67.205.124.70/e/3/f49b406a-21c2-49e5-813f-de13d9f32527.gif



hadd hai bhai.. hadd hai


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I havent watched it yet simply bcoz I feel its too old anime.
> Do post your feedback when possible


old is gold...
Yu-gi-oh a bit similar to Card Captor Sakura...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> old is gold...
> Yu-gi-oh a bit similar to Card Captor Sakura...



oh so that was your motivation 
I'll warn you, there are less eye candies to be seen as compared to CCS


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> hadd hai bhai.. hadd hai



*media.tumblr.com/58241a6d449d080f95529d4ba386c29f/tumblr_inline_mng5zqTpuO1qz4rgp.gif



Spoiler



one of the best anime character - risa koizumi


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> oh so that was your motivation
> I'll warn you, there are less eye candies to be seen as compared to CCS


Nope...bcoz both are based on cards thats y I said...
I had seen few episodes in hungama (so curious to watch from start  )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 10, 2013)

Faun said:


> Couldn't resist adding to the atmosphere here
> 
> *67.205.124.70/e/3/f49b406a-21c2-49e5-813f-de13d9f32527.gif



who is this?



Zangetsu said:


> Nope...bcoz both are based on cards thats y I said...
> I had seen few episodes in hungama (so curious to watch from start  )



i had seen it in hindi i think and i never wana watch it again........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2013)

@gta0gagan,i think that's Risa Koizumi from lovely complex based on @faun's avatar & spoiler.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2013)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best anime character - risa koizumi



Which anime is this?
and how many episodes? genre?


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Which anime is this?
> and how many episodes? genre?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Com
Lovely


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 10, 2013)

waiting for new attack on titans episode only 3 more in this series damn then hav to wait for uncertain amt of time.........


----------



## debarshi (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm watching Lovely Complex for the 3rd time now, and it still has a pretty high re-watch value..... Its just too good for a rom-com.....

Anyone watched Karekano?


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I'm watching Lovely Complex for the 3rd time now, and it still has a pretty high re-watch value..... Its just too good for a rom-com.....



It's just so much good. I haven't watched last few episodes because I don't want to end it. 

@piyush

you should watch it.

I guess 24 episodes. Get past through first few episodes and you will hit the gold.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i had seen it in hindi i think and i never wana watch it again........


 what a coincidence I've also seen it in Hindi in hungama 
but that's your choice of watching it again or not...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2013)

Faun said:


> It's just so much good. I haven't watched last few episodes because I don't want to end it.
> 
> @piyush
> 
> ...


Okay. Will do.


Zangetsu said:


> what a coincidence I've also seen it in Hindi in hungama
> but that's your choice of watching it again or not...



That Hindi dubbing was annoying and hilarious at the same time


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> *Slightly offtopic*
> I anted to know if there is a way to get these cards online as in India, no store keeps YuGiOh, only Duel Masters and Pokemon cards.



are u looking for this 
Yu Gi Oh Konami English 1st Edition 9 Trading Card Game 5 Booster Packs | eBay


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Okay. Will do.
> 
> 
> That Hindi dubbing was annoying and hilarious at the same time



dor me the most part was annoying......lol man.... but then again i used to watch so many hindi dubbed anime that time like kochikame doramon shin chan ...........

anyone watched cybrog kurochan i think it used to air in animax in hindi that show was really hilarious.........


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok so I'm not really a fan of oldies but this is an exception. I've just gotten into it recently and I must say, its a great read for the period it belongs to. You may like such stories if you had even a slightest liking for Bleach, Naruto and stuff like that. Though they were meant for a younger audience, Vagabond is for the mature so not for kids 

*i.imgur.com/QYcTNhM.jpg

(Source)

Though they usually just host the manga itself but if you want to download it for a later read then go, here


----------



## snap (Sep 11, 2013)

anyone read this manwha webtoon "Dice: The Cube that Changes Everything" it has this great bgm



Spoiler



*imgcomic.naver.net//bgsound/a965fdfe-1708-11e3-af0e-f4ce4684cfe0.mp3


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> are u looking for this
> Yu Gi Oh Konami English 1st Edition 9 Trading Card Game 5 Booster Packs | eBay



Yea these too. These are booster packs, consider them like addons/bonus cards. 
The real deal is the 40-60 cards particular deck types, like zmobie world, dragon's rage, lightsworns, machina, etc etc...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a discontinued anime which started out great and it is based on some blood manipulation techniques. The anime is only produced for the First Season but the manga is complete

*i.imgur.com/SH1Ui31.jpg
Deadman Wonderland


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> This is a discontinued anime which started out great and it is based on some blood manipulation techniques. The anime is only produced for the First Season but the manga is complete
> 
> *i.imgur.com/SH1Ui31.jpg
> Deadman Wonderland



srsly?? discontinued????????

wth!!!!!!!!!

i was expecting 2nd season.............


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly?? discontinued????????
> 
> wth!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was expecting 2nd season.............



So, I'll quietly point you to the right direction. There's a pretty detailed discussion on why this is so, although there's no official reason why but sources say that it wasn't that popular in Japan so they dropped the idea to continue production.

You can read a little discussion over here on Crunchyroll and MyAnimeList


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly?? discontinued????????
> 
> wth!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was expecting 2nd season.............



I have this anime with me .


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I have this anime with me .



Me too, but sadly just Season 1.
Season 2 is only owned by you.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Me too, but sadly just Season 1.
> Season 2 is only owned by you.



damn srsly i kinda liked this anime wanted to know all the things who killed those people really..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Me too, but sadly just Season 1.
> Season 2 is only owned by you.



I meant I have the season 1 with an OVA. How can i have season 2 when they didn't even made it?


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2013)

^^ well i guess he was being sarcastic.

@Faun lol. I started that anime and dropped after a few episodes. Now i think i'll have to download it again.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2013)

Neo said:


> ^^ well i guess he was being sarcastic.
> 
> @Faun lol. I started that anime and dropped after a few episodes. Now i think i'll have to download it again.



Frankly, I didn't like this anime initially. It started with nothing special to offer but after 2-3 episodes it got to become one of my fav anime. The range of emotions and likableness of characters are unmatched.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 12, 2013)

Faun said:


> It's just so much good. I haven't watched last few episodes because I don't want to end it.



What a ****ing coincidence, like you, I too never completed the whole thing and left at maybe Ep 21 or something... I don't remember exactly where but I guess the scene where she kept crying *Bear Soup..bear soup* or something like that 

I think it was a short story. But many many people(including me) wished it was a bit longer.



Luffy said:


> I meant I have the season 1 with an OVA. How can i have season 2 when they didn't even made it?



Oh c'mon, I just wanted to believe for once that you had 



Neo said:


> ^^ well i guess he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> What a ****ing coincidence, like you, I too never completed the whole thing and left at maybe Ep 21 or something... I don't remember exactly where but I guess the scene where she kept crying *Bear Soup..bear soup* or something like that



hehe...it was a crying scene and yet the ending was hilarious. Sudden shift of mood. So frikking brilliant to pull that out. And Otani's dense mind took a beating to my sides.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> oh so that was your motivation
> I'll warn you, there are less* eye candies *to be seen as compared to CCS





Are you a pedophile or are you calling CCS lolicon material?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

Where did that come from? 
When I used to watch CCS, I was like of the same age as those people. Where does this term "pedophile" fits in? I accept the fact that I somehow act like Master Jiraya, but thats a different scenario.

And I use eye candy to summarize all the things ranging from characters to environment, sorry I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Where did that come from?
> When I used to watch CCS, I was like of the same age as those people. Where does this term "pedophile" fits in? I accept the fact that I somehow act like Master Jiraya, but thats a different scenario.
> 
> And I use eye candy to summarize all the things ranging from characters to environment, sorry I should have mentioned that.
> ...



It was a joke...relax bro! I have the same definition for eye candy. I was just seeing how worked up you would get 

BUT, dat triple post...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It was a joke...relax bro! I have the same definition for eye candy. I was just seeing how worked up you would get
> 
> BUT, dat triple post...



Ah cr@p
The post wasnt getting posted so I clicked the button 2 more times
Guess its true "Teen tigada kaam bigada"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Ah cr@p
> The post wasnt getting posted so I clicked the button 2 more times
> Guess its true "Teen tigada kaam bigada"



True, true 

ばか


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

牛


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Where did that come from?
> When I used to watch CCS, I was like of the same age as those people. Where does this term "pedophile" fits in? I accept the fact that I somehow act like Master Jiraya, but thats a different scenario.
> 
> And I use eye candy to summarize all the things ranging from characters to environment, sorry I should have mentioned that.



lol jiraya sensei.......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 牛



I don't know Kanji (or even katakana) yet, and google translate says "cow"


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't know Kanji (or even katakana) yet, and google translate says "cow"



lol I dunno, but I think I wrote baka using google translate 
That fails #2 from my side today


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lol I dunno, but I think I wrote baka using google translate
> That fails #2 from my side today



I know kana, baka will be ばか . However, I just need to type out the pronunciation in iBus to type out kana.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> lol I dunno, but I think I wrote baka using google translate
> That fails #2 from my side today



Google translated it as Niu...



nims11 said:


> I know kana, baka will be ばか . However, I just need to type out the pronunciation in iBus to type out kana.



Do you know all the kana by memory? I'm learning hiragana right now and I have 2 days to finish :S


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2013)

Wakari-mus


----------



## icebags (Sep 14, 2013)

@ Extreme Gamer
keep writing , its not that tough . if u have android , use "hiragana learning experiment" & "katagana learning experiment" tools.

talk about kanjis later.

if u want a brief japanese lesson, may check this thread, me & jojo interacted for some lessons quite a days ago - starting from post 48, till he disappeared  . 

Language learners' discussion thread !!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 14, 2013)

icebags said:


> @ Extreme Gamer
> keep writing , its not that tough . if u have android , use "hiragana learning experiment" & "katagana learning experiment" tools.
> 
> talk about kanjis later.
> ...


I'm using Genki. I'm learning the language as an official university course 

So I'm using the tips and methods they've suggested. I will see how I can fit your suggestions into this as well.

I have today and tomorrow to memorize all hiragana. Next week we start with katakana.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you know all the kana by memory? I'm learning hiragana right now and I have 2 days to finish :S



Nah, I just remember all hiragana, you must have realized its pretty simple.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 14, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Nah, I just remember all hiragana, you must have realized its pretty simple.



Yep. Quite simple.

Just remember the basic sounds (vowels) are あ、い、う、え、お in that order and then the consonant order is か、さ、な、は、ま、や、ら、わ、ん.

(”) and a small circle (like the degree symbol) are used to change the sound of some kana (dunno what the symbols are in katakana yet) and the -series of sounds combine with や、ゆ、よ to produce new sounds.

I also know the numbers and how to tell the time (only the 30 minutes period though) and some greetings.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 14, 2013)

ガンバッテクデサイExtreme Gamerークん。

AFAIK tenten and maru are the same across hiragana and katakana.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2013)

lol how did anime discussion thread turned into learning Japanese thread..........


----------



## debarshi (Sep 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol how did anime discussion thread turned into learning Japanese thread..........



Was thinking along the same lines, but was quite amused by their convo 

Watching Special A right now.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2013)

srsly we have plenty people here who are too much influenced by Japanese culture...........

i might want to remind u people about WW 2......... too much of anything can be dangerous there is no exception for this knowledge too...........

but i guess there is no harm in knowing at least 1 more foreign language .......
damn i couldn't even learn Kannada properly for me it was like Japanese..........

gonna start lovely complex now completed episode 11 of servant x service didn't find the anime too good but watchable desperately waiting for new episodes of attack on titan.......

completed seitokai Yakuindomo..........good anime nothing too appealing.......

downloaded to love ru, fate /zero, fate /stay night

putting them on hold for now..............

watched latest naruto episode (what's with that random song at the op lol) it can be counted as a filler from my point of view nothing interesting happened in this episode and it can be skipped.......

have other updates also but too lazy to type more .........

have other updates also but too lazy to type more .........


----------



## icebags (Sep 15, 2013)

^ tell srsly, r u too not ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ガンバッテクデサイExtreme Gamerークん。
> 
> AFAIK tenten and maru are the same across hiragana and katakana.



Please type properly. Don't mix katakana and hiragana in the same word. You wrote ganbattekudasai extreme gamer-kun, which translates as がんばってくださいえクストレメがまるくん　(I didn't use katakana for extreme gamer). Also, you cannot use -kun after my name given my seniority in age. You can call me -san or drop the -kun.

Sorry guys, just had to correct the little one.

Also, on topic, my anime progress has been really slow.  I've been going along at 1 episode per week ahahaha.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Please type properly. Don't mix katakana and hiragana in the same word. You wrote ganbattekudasai extreme gamer-kun, which translates as がんばってくださいえクストレメがまるくん　(I didn't use katakana for extreme gamer). Also, you cannot use -kun after my name given my seniority in age. You can call me -san or drop the -kun.



You can use Katakana for non foreign words in Japanese. It turns out Atlus wasn't wrong while designing the CGs for P4 and the localization team didn't change them to mess with ばか外人。　It just means that you are emphasizing that. According to a Japanese speaker I may or may not have corresponded with using a language exchange website, you _can_ use -kun to refer to male children or teenagers, even if it isn't the most polite way of doing so. 

On topic: Started Kampfer.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> You can use Katakana for non foreign words in Japanese. It turns out Atlus wasn't wrong while designing the CGs for P4 and the localization team didn't change them to mess with ばか外人。　It just means that you are emphasizing that. According to a Japanese speaker I may or may not have corresponded with using a language exchange website, you _can_ use -kun to refer to *male children or teenagers*, even if it isn't the most polite way of doing so.
> 
> On topic: Started Kampfer.



Read this and remember I'm not a teenager. And the fact that I'm senior to you means that you cannot.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Read this and remember *I'm not a teenager*. And the fact that I'm senior to you means that you cannot.



You have a while to go before you can make that claim, methinksknows. As far as I am concerned you are not senior to me.





Piyush said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT



*i.imgur.com/QaGIlD0.gif


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> You have a while to go before you can make that claim, methinksknows. As far as I am concerned you are not senior to me.



I'm not junior to you, and I'm senior by age. Which means you cannot use kun.

Ask that person you were referring to whether you can use that term to talk to your elder brother 



Piyush said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT



No. Not happening.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh what a bummer....
And I thought there would be some masala posts on TDF again after a long time


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No. Not happening.



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/608/231/9af.gif



Piyush said:


> Oh what a bummer....
> And I thought there would be some masala posts on TDF again after a long time



Exactly 


Anyone know how's this ? My friend advised some caution  The anime is not yet complete though the manga finished ages ago...

Elfen Lied
*i.imgur.com/6BEVitA.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> *i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/608/231/9af.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anime is quite good but be warned its too much gory........ u'll be shocked to see it dinf my posts about this anime in this thread only u'll know the about it from them...........

its not finished like manga but the ending is good enough for the anime.........



Piyush said:


> Oh what a bummer....
> And I thought there would be some masala posts on TDF again after a long time



if u want one then start one and ya not with me....... i m kinda busy these days will come later for it XD......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Anyone know how's this ? My friend advised some caution  The anime is not yet complete though the manga finished ages ago...
> 
> Elfen Lied



I have this one too, but didn't watched it. Busy watching Gintama.


BTW, *Dragon Ball Z: Battle Of Gods* is out with the fansubbers.


I'll wait for a proper 1080p release.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I have this one too, but didn't watched it. Busy watching Gintama.
> 
> 
> BTW, *Dragon Ball Z: Battle Of Gods* is out with the fansubbers.
> ...



720 p is out downloading right now.............


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

^^wow wow wow..DBZ


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 16, 2013)

DBZzzzzzzz..... aw man, Nostalgia *i.imgur.com/k2WI7kds.png

But its a shame I never bothered to finish the anime *i.imgur.com/4Cw9S0As.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> DBZzzzzzzz..... aw man, Nostalgia *i.imgur.com/k2WI7kds.png
> 
> But its a shame I never bothered to finish the anime *i.imgur.com/4Cw9S0As.png



there are people like u who never finished anime and people like us who already saw it 4-5 times over and over again.........

completed fate/stay night in one day ............damn it was good...........

thought of watching one episode per day but when started kept on continuing till the end

didn't liked the ending very much...........(what about u guys??)

after seeing this i dnt have any feeling to watch fate/stay zero which will happen in past.............

there were many questions left unanswered like who archer really??
how did king arthur is a girl??(i have always know king arthur as man and ya in flasback also they referred to her as him and father...............)

if the holy grail was destroyed in previous war how did it came back in this one and after this one will it appear again......?

damn too many questions.........(especially who was shiro's real parents i mean he could use magic?)


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> (especially who was _*shiro's *_real parents i mean he could use magic?)



And here I thought *this *Shiro... 

*i.imgur.com/1qMiwzE.gif
(Source)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> And here I thought *this *Shiro...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1qMiwzE.gif
> (Source)



series dropped................


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 16, 2013)

Anime. Manga completed.



gta0gagan said:


> series dropped................



Anime, yes. Manga complete.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> there are people like u who never finished anime and people like us who already saw it 4-5 times over and over again.........


DBZ is evergreen

though I have not watched  DB GT


----------



## debarshi (Sep 17, 2013)

DBZ: Battle of Gods (though I liked the story) was more of a nostalgic watch..... I used to watch DBZ, probably back in 2003-04 in CN, before completing the manga few years back


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 19, 2013)

lol no updates??


----------



## debarshi (Sep 20, 2013)

Busy watching anime


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 21, 2013)

Watching anime with a friend feels so different from watching it alone


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2013)

Elfen Lied is nice but gory. There is always an air of uncertainty and Nana's character is the best.

OST is awesome too.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Watching anime with a friend feels so different from watching it alone



Watch Boku No Pico with friends.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 22, 2013)

Finished ao no exorcist. From reviews, it seemed to be an okayish anime, but I really enjoyed it. The ending could have been different and much better.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 22, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished ao no exorcist. From reviews, it seemed to be an okayish anime, but I really enjoyed it. The ending could have been different and much better.


First I thought it would be enjoyable like Constatine movie... but it (this anime) couldn't keep pace unitl the end.However downloading Ao no Exorcist Movie...seems like a better side story with better animation.

Anyone one watching Hunter X Hunter a.k.a HxH ? how is it ? Heard lot of things over internet.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

^^ HxH is one really good anime to watch. Worth it, totally.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone watched Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight!?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 22, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, hope you have started watching the second season of legend of korra


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2013)

^ nope, i'm watching *Gintama* instead, along with *One Piece* and *Attack On Titan*. fed up with fillers being shown again and again in Naruto shippuden.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Naruto will see the same fate as Bleach  and I'm not surprised at all. Greediness always lunge one down to deepest ends


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 22, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, hope you have started watching the second season of legend of korra



Hate the current "Avatar", man she is annoying ..


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

The latest episode of 'Attack of Titans' was so awesome  can't wait for the new episode to release


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

Every week I tell myself to keep Naruto on hold as it's an ongoing series and a new episode comes every Thursday... but as soon as the weekend comes I download it and watch it automatically....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Every week I tell myself to keep Naruto on hold as it's an ongoing series and a new episode comes every Thursday... but as soon as the weekend comes I download it and watch it automatically....



that I use to do with Bleach as it was released every Tuesday


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 24, 2013)

so is it true that there will be a "Attack on Titans" live action movie ? This Source says that AoT a.k.a SnK movie is going to release in 2014.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2013)

Luffy said:


> ^ nope, i'm watching *Gintama* instead, along with *One Piece* and *Attack On Titan*. fed up with fillers being shown again and again in Naruto shippuden.



i m fed up too btw is attack on titan going to end after this last episode ...............

finished to love all seasons.........

Anyone know why anime is named like HUNTER X HUNTER , SERVANT X SERVICE, HIGHSCHOOL DxD.........



abhidev said:


> The latest episode of 'Attack of Titans' was so awesome  can't wait for the new episode to release



yup the final battle...........



abhidev said:


> Every week I tell myself to keep Naruto on hold as it's an ongoing series and a new episode comes every Thursday... but as soon as the weekend comes I download it and watch it automatically....



same here man......


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 24, 2013)

Watching TTGL again. Kamina is such a badass.


----------



## frostbite (Sep 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Watching TTGL again. Kamina is such a badass.



True that. BTW has anyone watched Kotonoha No Niwa by Makoto Shinkai?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Anyone know why anime is named like HUNTER X HUNTER , SERVANT X SERVICE, HIGHSCHOOL DxD.........



They are simple multiplication signs... oftenly used by authors to spice up the series name.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2013)

Checked out the trailer of attack on titan, looks good. How long is this series and has it been finished. 

Can't bear to get onto another perpetual series like bleach and naruto


----------



## nims11 (Sep 25, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Checked out the trailer of attack on titan, looks good. How long is this series and has it been finished.
> 
> Can't bear to get onto another perpetual series like bleach and naruto



This season is about to be finished, but the story isn't. Still, this shouldn't be the reason you miss out this piece of brilliance.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 25, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Checked out the trailer of attack on titan, looks good. How long is this series and has it been finished.
> 
> Can't bear to get onto another perpetual series like bleach and naruto



Go for it... You'll love it... If you can try watch it in HD... It looks beautiful.... Last 2 episodes remaining for the first season to end... There are total 25 episodes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2013)

how to make people understand that animes aren't cartoons and childish?


----------



## nims11 (Sep 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Go for it... You'll love it... If you can try watch it in HD... It looks beautiful.... Last 2 episodes remaining for the first season to end... There are total 25 episodes



ahem.. only 1 episode remaining.



Luffy said:


> how to make people understand that animes aren't cartoons and childish?



Don't try, it will be in vain. I used to also face this while trying to defend metal music from being categorized into crap noise by stupid people. Now I don't give a damn and life is great


----------



## abhidev (Sep 26, 2013)

nims11 said:


> ahem.. only 1 episode remaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try, it will be in vain. I used to also face this while trying to defend metal music from being categorized into crap noise by stupid people. Now I don't give a damn and life is great



episode 24 has been released ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2013)

Luffy said:


> how to make people understand that animes aren't cartoons and childish?



be an otaku.


----------



## frostbite (Sep 26, 2013)

Luffy you can't change everyone's opinions. Even if you spend your life doing that someday an idiot will pop up challenging it. So don't care bout what people call it or what they think of you when you watch/talk anime. Its something they don't know **** bout and neither do their ignorant selves wish to.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> how to make people understand that animes aren't cartoons and childish?



In India? Might as well ask for the moon.

They say you're grown up when you're 18 still want you to stay completely with family without any personal space for you at all.

All you need to do is show one clip of _insert mature, dark, gory anime_ here or _hentai, ecchi_ (I dare you ) and then the medium stops being what it's called.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In India? Might as well ask for the moon.
> 
> They say you're grown up when you're 18 still want you to stay completely with family without any personal space for you at all.
> 
> All you need to do is show one clip of _insert mature, dark, gory anime_ here or _hentai, ecchi_ (I dare you ) and then the medium stops being what it's called.



And that's what I just did, not intentionally though (elfen lied episode 1)........ And the bashing miraculously stopped.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In India? Might as well ask for the moon.
> 
> They say you're grown up when you're 18 still want you to stay completely with family without any personal space for you at all.
> 
> All you need to do is show one clip of _insert mature, dark, gory anime_ here or _hentai, ecchi_ (I dare you ) and then the medium stops being what it's called.



the bashing will increase. 

i was watching HIMYM and there was a scene where Barney wakes up on Lily and Marshal's bed while they are sleeping. My mother said that it was a dirty scene.  (i'm aged 20 BTW)

parents too have been through teenage, why can't they understand these things?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden got over?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Naruto Shippuden got over?


Nope, it hasn't.

i hope Kishimoto gets sued because he copied concepts from DBZ, YYH and HxH when Naruto is over.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

Luffy said:


> the bashing will increase.
> 
> i was watching HIMYM and there was a scene where Barney wakes up on Lily and Marshal's bed while they are sleeping. My mother said that it was a dirty scene.  (i'm aged 20 BTW)
> 
> parents too have been through teenage, why can't they understand these things?


you were actually watching a hollywood tv series with your mother around 

P.S.is this the episode you are talking about?
World's Greatest Couple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2013)

My Review on a series I finished: *Mawaru Penguindrum*

I have watched a few Animes over the duration of a couple of years. I have watched Clannad, a beautiful comedy drama that make me cry many times over the course of two seasons. And I have watched Steins;Gate a science fiction anime which haunted me for days with its creepy "time travel gone wrong" images. But I have never watched an anime like Mawaru Penguindrum which was confusing yet engrossing with each passing episode, although after a period of time.

Mawaru Penguindrum is a a story of three main characters: brothers Shouma and Kanba and their sister, Himari. The girl Himari has a terminal illness that causes her death just as the series begins. But a magical penguin spirit revives her from death on a condition that the brothers must find a secret stuff called, "Penguindrum" which would give her sister's life for forever.

*images.wikia.com/penguindrum/images/6/6c/Mawaru_Penguindrum_-_19_-_Large_25.jpg

What follows is a strange tale of complex story, subtle humor and dark pasts of the characters involved. What makes this anime unlike any other is the extensive use of Symbolism. Most of the flashbacks and even the climax are mere representations. This makes the series hard to understand since its difficult to decipher whats real and what's not. But that is also what makes the series worth the watch. Since it relies on viewers to decipher the hidden meanings that it bestow.

One more contrasting thing about the series is its weird mix of childish humor with mature themes. The significance of the sexuality theme is once again left for viewers to decode and the one thing which have left me in awe.

Coming to music, there are a fair number of different compositions spread across the series. Two different opening theme songs, and nine ending songs. It also has three insert songs (the songs played in the middle). And all of the soundtrack are excellent, with my favorite being, "The Children of Fruit and Destiny" which I think is the crux of the series. Music amply complements the comedic nature of about first 12 episodes and the sudden pace of the tone and speed of the second half of the season.

You need to have watched a fair amount of anime to get used to the tone of Mawaru Penguindrum and to truly appreciate the genius behind it. This series is must watch for those who like to watch something different and not something clichés and formulated and its for those who like to figure things out rather than being spoon fed.

If you ever decide to watch Mawaru Penguindrum then one thing have to be kept in mind that the first half may deceive you. And you should hold on until the real plot starts to kick in. But be warned that when it comes it may catch you unguarded, while you frantically search for the answers, buried deep inside the minds of the characters.

I for one will need to watch the series again, cause I myself am not sure what actually happened with Himari and their brothers and how to interpret the climax. After all, the Penguindrum is not an easy thing to find!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

^^i didn't read but i hope there is no spoiler in there.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 28, 2013)

@Vyom Thanks for the review. Coincidentally, I just got my hands on this one and was wondering how worth it is watching. Thanks for the review, will be looking forward to it.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 28, 2013)

Light vs. Goku

*i.imgur.com/L4IvNBV.gif


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you were actually watching a hollywood tv series with your mother around
> 
> P.S.is this the episode you are talking about?
> World's Greatest Couple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i was watching it alone when my mother came into my room.

It was No Pressure (How I Met Your Mother) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Congrats for 3000 posts BTW!


dead5 said:


> Light vs. Goku
> 
> *i.imgur.com/L4IvNBV.gif



Goku isn't a human and Goku isn't even his real name.
 death note won't work on him.

Besides the .gif involved Android Saga Goku when he caught the heart virus.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Goku isn't a human and Goku isn't even his real name.
> death note won't work on him.
> 
> Besides the .gif involved Android Saga Goku when he caught the heart virus.



Nowhere do the rules of Death Note state that it won't work on non human people. Since the Shinigami and humans are the only ones present in the Death Note Canon other species like Saiyans aren't there it can safely be speculated that the rules of the Death Note apply to them too. Light could simply write Kakarot and be done with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Nowhere do the rules of Death Note state that it won't work on non human people. Since the Shinigami and humans are the only ones present in the Death Note Canon other species like Saiyans aren't there it can safely be speculated that the rules of the Death Note apply to them too. Light could simply write Kakarot and be done with it.



Rules of Death note also don't state that it will work on non humans. It doesn't works on Shinigamis either.
Light doesn't have shinigami eyes, unlike Misa and Light's father. so he can't know goku's name(s) unless somebody tells him.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2013)

ya basically shinigamis are like alien too so death note doesn't work on them...................


----------



## nims11 (Sep 29, 2013)

SnK ep 25 out 



Spoiler



It is really a spoiler!!!


Spoiler



Walls are Titans


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> SnK ep 25 out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you come to that conclusion ?? or did I miss something ?


----------



## nims11 (Sep 29, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> How did you come to that conclusion ?? or did I miss something ?





Spoiler



The last scene after the ED was over. A titan appears within the walls when the outside crumbs falls due to the cracks by the titan annie.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The last scene after the ED was over. A titan appears within the walls when the outside crumbs falls due to the cracks by the titan annie.



WTF  .. have to check it as soon as I reach home .. Is this the end of season 1 or the series ?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> SnK ep 25 out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I wonder how many titans are in the wall....


did you read the information in the interval of the last episode ?


----------



## nims11 (Sep 29, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> WTF  .. have to check it as soon as I reach home .. Is this the end of season 1 or the series ?



end of this season. manga is ongoing. On future of this anime: Attack on Titan Staff & Cast: More Anime Not Green-Lit Yet - News - Anime News Network



sohan_92 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the interval didn't specify any such things directly. But it obviously meant something shady related to the wall.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> end of this season. manga is ongoing. On future of this anime: Attack on Titan Staff & Cast: More Anime Not Green-Lit Yet - News - Anime News Network
> 
> 
> 
> the interval didn't specify any such things directly. But it obviously meant something shady related to the wall.



some one ban this guy to reveal such a thing............ even if it is in spoiler people will tend to read it and dun of episode will be gone...........

although what u told , there is no solid proof for that.......... only for 2 sec they had shown through a crack..........

also that story meant something big like there are people inside the main wall who knows about all its secrets.......... also the biggest mystery of the key is still not solved if they discontinue the anime i am literally gonna kill them........ just complete something after u start dammit .........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> SnK ep 25 out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehhh,
Read that in the manga.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 29, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ya basically shinigamis are like alien too so death note doesn't work on them...................



Shinigami are from another realm so the Death Note doesn't work on them. In the speculative crossover universe Kakarot and Light would be from the same realm.


----------



## snap (Sep 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Mehhh,
> Read that in the manga.



glorious manga master race


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Shinigami are from another realm so the Death Note doesn't work on them. In the speculative crossover universe Kakarot and Light would be from the same realm.



So, King Kai will also know of Death Note's existance and will alert everybody to change their names and don't reveal it to anybody else.



King Yemma can also stop accepting souls of the person's whose death was caused by Death Note and send them back to human realm.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm doing a 3 day anime marathon with a friend on Thanksgiving weekend 

The finalized shows are:

elfen lied
kaichou wa maid sama
puella magi madoka magica
afro samurai
stiens gate
magi
kotoura-san
vividred operation
fruits basket
lovely complex

The idea behind not including other popular shows like 進撃の巨人ＡＴＴＡＣＫ　ＯＮ　ＴＩＴＡＮ, 日常ＮＩＣＨＩＪＯＵ etc is because we want to watch shows that neither of us has watched yet, but both are interested in watching. My friend has already seen those two, I've already seen ブレイクブレイドＢＲＯＫＥＮ　ＢＬＡＤＥ, エウレカセブンAOＥＵＲＥＫＡ　ＳＥＶＥＮ　ＡＯ, カウボーイビバップＣＯＷＢＯＹ　ＢＥＢＯＰ etc.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2013)

Luffy vs Dead5

1-0


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2013)

Caught-up to Beelzebub's latest chapter

Furuichi can fight too, and may die soon ( no he won't, its probably a troll)



Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm doing a 3 day anime marathon with a friend on Thanksgiving weekend
> 
> The finalized shows are:
> 
> ...



I would recommend you to include Highschool DxD both seasons in the finalized list.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> So, King Kai will also know of Death Note's existance and will alert everybody to change their names and don't reveal it to anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> King Yemma can also stop accepting souls of the person's whose death was caused by Death Note and send them back to human realm.



You've forgotten that changing your name doesn't really affect anything- you will die from the old name and your face being imagined. The new name would not work. Also, a person killed by the Death Note does not go to heaven or hell- So the souls would not go to King Yemma for judgement.

dead5, you know I have the rulebook in my boxset, right? Why don't you use that and remove all the misconceptions luffy has?

Remember, shinigami use the deathnote to live forever. Humans don't extend their lifespans. So neither would Saiyans. If Saiyans can crossbreed with humans to produce fertile offspring, it means Saiyans and Humans have very similar genetic code, and their chromosome numbers and functions are identical. And they're in the same realm- which means that the death note hurts them.



Luffy said:


> I would recommend you to include Highschool DxD both seasons in the finalized list.



No. Too long. My friend can't do long shows in a row. And he's watched HS DxD IIRC.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Caught-up to Beelzebub's latest chapter
> 
> Furuichi can fight too, and may die soon ( no he won't, its probably a troll)
> 
> ...



REALLY HIGH SCHOOL dxd?

Its good but not that good most of all it us advancing at very slow pace...compared to its manga....we mIght have upto 12 seasons If this continues ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm doing a 3 day anime marathon with a friend on Thanksgiving weekend
> 
> The finalized shows are:
> 
> ...



Watched the ones in bold. maid sama is still in progress.

Really liked Lovely Complex. You will experience wide range of emotions.

Madoka magica has nice visuals and terrific twist.

Elfen lied is gory and unpredictable some time.

I suggest you to include Another, horror anime. Pretty creepy. And Toradora too, it's like lovely complex. Though the current animes are pretty good too.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 30, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer: Replace シュタインズ・ゲート with ジェノサイバー and read the VN for シュ・ゲ instead. 

会長はメイド様!はにぶいです。

@Luffy: If changing the name stops the Death Note from working with the old name then writing Goku would work for Kakarot too. You can't have it both ways. And King Yemma can't reject souls that never reach him.



whitestar_999 said:


> if i remember correctly in death note anime it was stated that those who use the death note can not go to heaven or hell after they die but nothing about same condition for victims too.



IIRC, the Shinigami use the Death Note to extend their lifespan using human souls. Even if the souls do survive, the question remains that whether or not King Yemma will actually reject all Death Note-related souls. He could have done the same each and every time somebody died due the Cell/Buu/RRA w/e and extended the lifespan to infinite but he didn't. So why would he do the same for all deaths cause by Light?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2013)

if i remember correctly in death note anime it was stated that those who use the death note can not go to heaven or hell after they die but nothing about same condition for victims too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched the ones in bold. maid sama is still in progress.
> 
> Really liked Lovely Complex. You will experience wide range of emotions.
> 
> ...



My friend has already watched both Toradora and Another.



dead5 said:


> @Extreme Gamer: Replace シュタインズ・ゲート with ジェノサイバー and read the VN for シュ・ゲ instead.
> 
> 会長はメイド様!はにぶいです。
> 
> ...


My friend wants to watch maid-sama and so do I. Being a dull show does not come into the picture. Probably gonna replace stein's gate though (for lack of good sources) but not sure what Shu.ge is...

Not doing visual novels in an anime marathon with a friend either 

Not sure if I will use Genocyber though, because my friend isn't a fan of older series. Depends on if he likes the art style.



whitestar_999 said:


> if i remember correctly in death note anime it was stated that those who use the death note can not go to heaven or hell after they die but nothing about same condition for victims too.



I'm speaking from what I read in the rule book.

EDIT: As of now, the Anime marathon may or may not happen- reason being midterms only a few days after thanksgiving.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> My friend has already watched both Toradora and Another.
> 
> 
> My friend wants to watch maid-sama and so do I. Being a dull show does not come into the picture. Probably gonna replace stein's gate though (for lack of good sources) but *not sure what Shu.ge is*...
> ...



This should help:

*シュ*タインズ・*ゲ*ート

The Japanese interpunct is usually replaced by the semicolon in english, not period.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> This should help:
> 
> *シュ*タインズ・*ゲ*ート
> 
> The Japanese interpunct is usually replaced by the semicolon in english, not period.



I only use the interpunct between my name and surname when writing them in Katakana. I'm not aware of all the translation rules.

Also, no, I will not read the Visual Novel during an anime marathon.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I only use the interpunct between my name and surname when writing them in Katakana. I'm not aware of all the translation rules.
> 
> Also, no, I will not read the Visual Novel during an anime marathon.



It turns out that the translations of the nakaguro depends on the context and that it isn't always translated to semicolon. It can also mean 、, ゠, decimal point, -, :, to separate a person's title from his name （EG:最高司令官・シモン） and be used to separate items in a list. Semicolon is just one of the many use cases, just the one I encountered the most．



Faun said:


> *puu.sh/4E06W/1c46833fac.png



*i.imgur.com/u4ZsF1R.png


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2013)

*puu.sh/4E06W/1c46833fac.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, a person killed by the Death Note does not go to heaven or hell- So the souls would not go to King Yemma for judgement.



Because DN-verse doesn't have a place for souls to go, doesn't means the souls from DBZ verse won't reach Yemma. Even if goku dies, he'll retain his body and can come back.



whitestar_999 said:


> if i remember correctly in death note anime it was stated that those who use the death note can not go to heaven or hell after they die but nothing about same condition for victims too.



Yep, this is right.



gta0gagan said:


> REALLY HIGH SCHOOL dxd?



Fanservice is amazing 

Further more:
*deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Rules_of_the_Death_Note



> How to Use: 1
> 1. *The human* whose name is written in this note shall die.
> 2. This note will not take effect unless the writer has the person’s face in their mind when writing his/her name. Therefore, people sharing the same name will not be affected.
> 3. If the cause of death is written within the next 40 seconds of writing the person’s name, it will happen.
> ...





> How to Use: 2
> 1. The notebook shall become the property of the human world, once it touches the ground of (arrives in) the human world.
> 2. The owner of the note can recognize the image and voice of the original owner, i.e. a God of death/Shinigami.
> 3. *The human who uses the notebook can neither go to Heaven nor Hell.*





> How to Use: 6
> 1. The conditions for death will not be realized unless it is physically possible for *that human* or it is reasonably assumed to be carried out by *that human*.
> 2. The specific scope of the condition for death is not known to the Shinigami, either. So, you must examine and find out.





> END
> *All humans*, without exception, will eventually die.
> After they die, the place they go to is MU (nothingness).
> Once dead, they can never come back to life.



BTW, this comes from DN-verse. Since the combined DN and DBZ universe will contain King Yemma's realm, Goku can come back, being dead and still beat Light.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Because DN-verse doesn't have a place for souls to go, doesn't means the souls from DBZ verse won't reach Yemma. Even if goku dies, he'll retain his body and can come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more u can get in to love ru......................



whitestar_999 said:


> if i remember correctly in death note anime it was stated that those who use the death note can not go to heaven or hell after they die but nothing about same condition for victims too.



wth guys death note and DBZ are completely diff anime so dont try to crossover them.......... i mean with some one powerfull as goku he will kick that shinigami ass without even moving a muscle............

And for god sake guys plz write in a language that normal people can understand......... And ya plz discuss Japanese language in some other thread...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> more u can get in to love ru......................


Seikon No Quaser and Freezing also have some good fan service.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Because DN-verse doesn't have a place for souls to go, doesn't means the souls from DBZ verse won't reach Yemma. Even if goku dies, he'll retain his body and can come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite. In a DN/DBZ crossover, a human killed by the Death Note would go into mu. So too would a Saiyan. Because the effects of the Death Note are from the Shinigami's realm, not Yemma.

Essentially, a DN/DB creates paradoxical situations. The multiverse theory is the only way out of this- in one, dead people go to Yemma's realm, while in the other they go to mu. In case Yemma's realm gets priority, then even Light would go to Yemma's realm (being able to come back theoretically), and it would be a never-ending cycle.

In the other, mu gains precedence over Yemma's realm and Goku loses.

Since the former is a paradoxical situation with no clear winner, and Light wins in the second case, Light beats Goku overall.

Case Closed[sup](C)[/sup].

Now stop fighting over a ridiculous crossover.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not quite. In a DN/DBZ crossover, a human killed by the Death Note would go into mu. So too would a Saiyan. Because the effects of the Death Note are from the Shinigami's realm, not Yemma.



But since characters from DB-verse follow a different approach of death, it won't matter how Goku (or anybody else from DB verse) dies, he'll still end up in King Yemma's realm, while Light will go into nothingness if he dies.

a saiyan is not a human, so DN won't effect him. In the same way, it won't have any effect on Saiyan-human hybrids, Nameks, Frieza, Cell, Buu, Ginyu Force, other races, etc

Case closed, Goku wins.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> But since characters from DB-verse follow a different approach of death, it won't matter how Goku (or anybody else from DB verse) dies, he'll still end up in King Yemma's realm, while Light will go into nothingness if he dies.
> 
> a saiyan is not a human, so DN won't effect him. In the same way, it won't have any effect on Saiyan-human hybrids, Nameks, Frieza, Cell, Buu, Ginyu Force, other races, etc
> 
> Case closed, Goku wins.



lol man both of u are saying case closed but i have a feeling this will continue btw who started this ridiculous crossover thingy............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2013)

i don't care about crossover & goku vs light.all i am interested is in how come death note anime never mentioned anything about victims souls but according to @Extreme Gamer it is there in the rule book.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't care about crossover & goku vs light.all i am interested is in how come death note anime never mentioned anything about victims souls but according to @Extreme Gamer it is there in the rule book.



The full rulebook was compiled for the boxset release so...

@Luffy: In a crossover, both universes meld. They don't have a "my god, your god strategy" just like secular theists would have you believe that god is one, but with different names in different faiths. So either concepts from either universe would apply to both franchises, but not both at the same time. If that happened the situation would be paradoxical. Also, see my post explaining how Saiyans are a human subspecies...

And don't forget that the death note universe does have alien species in it. You're selectively applying concepts from either universe to make Goku win 

Street Fighter X Tekken (or vice versa for that matter) could not have happened if your approach was followed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, see my post explaining how *Saiyans are a human subspecies*...



THEY. ARE. NOT.

they are humanoids, just like Superman is. thats why DN won't have any effect on them.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2013)

For all I know, *Saiyans, Shinigamis, Aliens, *[add more here] are anime characters for me whom I watch to  pass my time after coming from office


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> THEY. ARE. NOT.
> 
> they are humanoids, just like Superman is. thats why DN won't have any effect on them.



Even if they aren't, they obviously are close enough to interbreed and produce fertile offspring meaning that their genetic makeup is close enough to make it likely that the DN will affect them. Neanderthals may not be Homo Sapiens Sapiens but they are still considered humans. The same reasoning can be applied to Saiyans.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Vyom said:


> My Review on a series I finished: *Mawaru Penguindrum*



Could you tell me which fan-sub you used for this show? Did you get the Coal-girls or GG?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 1, 2013)

coalgirls is not a sub group.they merely mix/modify a little the subtitles from other subbing groups to their blu-ray encodes.for this series coalgirls used modified gg subs.also by modifying means adding japanese honorifics like -chan,-kun etc & changing name order to japanese(last name then first name) & removal of some american slang words which gg typically uses.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

guys which player u all use to watch anime i use vlc is there any better one??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys which player u all use to watch anime i use vlc is there any better one??



MPC & Potplayer


----------



## debarshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Or you can use Kawai Codec Pack too



whitestar_999 said:


> coalgirls is not a sub group.they merely mix/modify a little the subtitles from other subbing groups to their blu-ray encodes.for this series coalgirls used modified gg subs.also by modifying means adding japanese honorifics like -chan,-kun etc & changing name order to japanese(last name then first name) & removal of some american slang words which gg typically uses.



Ahh, yeah I know that, sorry for my wrong choice of words.. What I wanted to ask is which release is better, is the Coalgirl's customization worth the extra space they take up (8 GB vs 11.5 GB)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> MPC & Potplayer



media player classic was there in win xp by default idk y its not here in win 7 ulti


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 1, 2013)

I use VLC with Shark 007 codecs x64 components.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

VLC is not so good now & that 200% volume is just damage the speakers (laptops)



gta0gagan said:


> media player classic was there in win xp by default idk y its not here in win 7 ulti


that one is different MPC is bundled in K-lite Codec pack

potplayer >> MPC >> VLC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

i am using codec for windows 7 pack??? is it not good enough??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i am using codec for windows 7 pack??? is it not good enough??


just use k-lite codec pack & forget others 
install k-lite Mega codec pack & use MPC & potplayer


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> VLC is not so good now & that 200% volume is just damage the speakers (laptops)
> 
> 
> that one is different MPC is bundled in K-lite Codec pack
> ...



I don't watch anime on a laptop, and I don't ever change volume on VLC itself. Either on windows or through a physical knob.



Zangetsu said:


> just use k-lite codec pack & forget others
> install k-lite Mega codec pack & use MPC & potplayer



Shark007 ftw.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ mplayer2 FTW...watching 10-bit anime without any glitch.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 2, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ mplayer2 FTW...watching 10-bit anime without any glitch.



VLC works without glitches for my Hi10p files too.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ well...my mistake. I haven't mentioned that I'm using Ubuntu OS. VLC is crappy for ubuntu espicially for Hi10p videos.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2013)

VLC works great in Linux Mint and Windows 7 for 10 bit encodes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 2, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ well...my mistake. I haven't mentioned that I'm using Ubuntu OS. VLC is crappy for ubuntu espicially for Hi10p videos.



I don't know about that. I'm on Windows 8 hehe.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 2, 2013)

ok now i m a bit confused............... downloaded k lite mega codec pack and kawai codec pack........ and ya used pot player didn't see any difference using vlc and them............. iwas watchinf coalgirls BD RIP


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

@debarshi,coalgirls only use bluray for their release while gg use HDTV broadcasts which is always censored if it is some bloody/gory/naughty series & obviously bluray is a better quality source so it all comes down to your preference.if show is not censored on TV & you are using a typical LCD/LED monitor with default players like vlc/pot player/mpc-hc & don't know about madvr then most likely you won't notice any significant difference between HDTV release & bluray release for 720p version.

@gta0gagan,above applies to you also.only thing that can significantly affect viewing picture quality is renderer used & as far as i know almost all here use windows 7/8 default EVR renderer so don't fiddle with your setup for watching anime.madvr is hard to configure correctly not to mention it needs a dedicated graphics card(6670 or equivalent & above) for its mid range image processing algorithms.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @debarshi,coalgirls only use bluray for their release while gg use HDTV broadcasts which is always censored if it is some bloody/gory/naughty series & obviously bluray is a better quality source so it all comes down to your preference.if show is not censored on TV & you are using a typical LCD/LED monitor with default players like vlc/pot player/mpc-hc & don't know about madvr then most likely you won't notice any significant difference between HDTV release & bluray release for 720p version.



I'm using a custom setup using madVR, Reclock, and xysubfilter (I guess it works best that way) and the player as MPC-BE....Man, that player has a great UI.... Even my G400 is auto configured to use the side buttons to skip chapters in episodes.... So that means, I should be downloading the Coalgirls release....Another 11 gigs..... *sigh*

Hey, could you enlighten me about the scaling algorithms a little?

Those asking about players and codecs, I would really recommend this setup if you happen to have a dedicated graphics card.

BTW I would recommend people here to give *KAREKANO* a try.... Its really really good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lenovo Z500 has GT740M so you should be able to use all scaling algorithms upto jinc 3 taps easily but for anime i suggest starting with softcubic first.also do check color levels especially if you are using lcd/led TV as external monitor to watch as many TVs don't show true RGB 4:4:4 by default.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Lenovo Z500 has GT740M so you should be able to use all scaling algorithms upto jinc 3 taps easily but for anime i suggest starting with softcubic first.also do check color levels especially if you are using lcd/led TV as external monitor to watch as many TVs don't show true RGB 4:4:4 by default.



Could you elaborate on the true RGB 4:4:4 part as I mostly watch anime on the IN2030M or my Sony 32" LED.....

And what are the differences between the scaling?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

for IN2030M this is not an issue.without going into details(& no need really for you to go either) just view this image on your lcd/led tv:
*i.imgur.com/itYLg6D.png
If you see Magenta Word blurry, then you have NO FULL RGB working (check it on a notebook/pc monitor like IN2030M connected to a PC to see it correctly).

various scaling algorithms result in different outputs as they affect properties like sharpness,ringing,aliasing differently.again without going into details simply test various scaling options to see which one you like most.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for IN2030M this is not an issue.without going into details(& no need really for you to go either) just view this image on your lcd/led tv:
> *i.imgur.com/itYLg6D.png
> If you see Magenta Word blurry, then you have NO FULL RGB working (check it on a notebook/pc monitor like IN2030M connected to a PC to see it correctly).
> 
> various scaling algorithms result in different outputs as they affect properties like sharpness,ringing,aliasing differently.again without going into details simply test various scaling options to see which one you like most.



i can see it clearly in my s2240l but the word blue was difficult to c with blue background.........


----------



## debarshi (Oct 3, 2013)

Mmm, one more question, does f.lux affect the external displays attached to the laptop and the overall display quality? Do you suggest turning it off?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Mmm, one more question, does f.lux affect the external displays attached to the laptop and the overall display quality? Do you suggest turning it off?



if connected via vga, yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2013)

for all practical purposes magnets don't affect lcd/led displays & this has nothing to do with connection type(vga,dvi or hdmi).

@gta0gagan, if you can see magenta word clearly in that image then your display is showing full RGB which is expected since S2240L is a PC monitor.that image is mainly to test lcd/led TVs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 3, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Mmm, one more question, does f.lux affect the external displays attached to the laptop and the overall display quality? Do you suggest turning it off?



Depends on the intensity. Minor flux can't do ****, but if you have high power wiring or magnets around then that isn't the best place to use an analogue connection lol.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Depends on the intensity. Minor flux can't do ****, but if you have high power wiring or magnets around then that isn't the best place to use an analogue connection lol.



ばかばかW

He is talking about this:

f.lux: software to make your life better

It modifies your screen colour depending on the time of the day to make them warmer or cooler.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah, silly me. I heard talk about magnets causing interference and I went physics over this, lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2013)

me too as i thought f.lux was a bit unusual term for magnetic flux but then considered it as some typo.btw why would anyone want to use this on their multimedia PC.it is obvious that most people usually watch multimedia in a room with specific lighting much different from the outside.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2013)

final episode of 'Attack on Titan' was so awesome!!!!


----------



## debarshi (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry, I should have cleared the confusion earlier. Yeah, thats why I wrote f.lux..... It really helps...




whitestar_999 said:


> me too as i thought f.lux was a bit unusual term for magnetic flux but then considered it as some typo.btw why would anyone want to use this on their multimedia PC.it is obvious that most people usually watch multimedia in a room with specific lighting *much different from the outside*.



What do you mean much different from the outside?  And isn't the neutral colours a little too hard on the eyes, at night? I've got too used to using f.lux.... 

But what I was asking is that, will f.lux affect the external displays, cause I don't want it altering the original temperature of my LED TV, while watching anime....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

my multimedia pc is in a room with curtains & whenever i watch some movie in daytime i close them resulting in not much light inside but also not dark like night.f.lux will change the color based on daytime but actual environment of room differs from what f.lux expect.also its main point is to change the color temp of display connected to PC so of course it will change the color temp(but not the TVs in built color temp setting,only windows one).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> final episode of 'Attack on Titan' was so awesome!!!!



Almost there..... Does it end at this? Or is this going to be another naruto


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Almost there..... Does it end at this? Or is this going to be another naruto



Season 2 should start after a year or so without fillers. No other anime/manga can be as worse and cr@ppy as Naruto.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/eK6xN8m.jpg

WTF Reddit....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Season 2 should start after a year or so without fillers. No other anime/manga can be as worse and cr@ppy as Naruto.



ta true every episode half of it is consumed in shitty flashbacks.............wth!!!

but the main strong point about naruto i liked is its soundtrack............



dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/eK6xN8m.jpg
> 
> WTF Reddit....



wth is this??


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ta true every episode half of it is consumed in shitty flashbacks.............wth!!!
> 
> but the main strong point about naruto i liked is its soundtrack............
> 
> ...





*i40.tinypic.com/1o14ds.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wth is this??



Hitler saving Mami Tomoe?


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wth is this??



Mami San from Madoka Magica.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

just completed "Fate Stay Night"...was good...but "Fate Zero" was awesome. Guys please suggest the next anime to go for???


----------



## nims11 (Oct 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just completed "Fate Stay Night"...was good...but "Fate Zero" was awesome. Guys please suggest the next anime to go for???



For a change, try Detroit Metal City, a hilarious satire. Despite being a metalhead, I loved the way it was satirized. 12 ep 13 min each, I laughed my heart out while watching this. WARNING: Very Vulgar and Disturbing Language


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just completed "Fate Stay Night"...was good...but "Fate Zero" was awesome. Guys please suggest the next anime to go for???



Planetes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ta true every episode half of it is consumed in shitty flashbacks.............wth!!!



Naruto has:
1. Concepts copied from DBZ, YYH, HxH
2. Flashbacks
3. Fillers
4. Fillers in flashbacks
5. Flashbacks in fillers.
6. Talk no Jutsu
7. Trolling by kishimoto
8. Hand signs for everything that includes using the toilet paper.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Naruto has:
> 1. Concepts copied from DBZ, YYH, HxH
> 2. Flashbacks
> 3. Fillers
> ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just completed "Fate Stay Night"...was good...but "Fate Zero" was awesome. Guys please suggest the next anime to go for???



u watched the zero first i watched the stay night first and afterr seeing the ending i dnt wana watch stay zero .........

just like clannad m trying to avoid fate stay zero....



Luffy said:


> Naruto has:
> 1. Concepts copied from DBZ, YYH, HxH
> 2. Flashbacks
> 3. Fillers
> ...



amazing man..................
but still man music during fights is good...... and ya art is good too..... still it could be better but its good enough......

can u guys suggest me some good anime watched little buster but was unsatisfied with it felt kinda boring with suspense said to be revealed in next season i was hoping in this episode they'll revel it but no they didn't till end.........

ultimate cliffhanger......


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2013)

@nims11 and @dead5 ....but can you suggest something with a good story line and action


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 6, 2013)

i have in my arsenal :
nodame cantabile bdrip
ao no exorcist
date a live
fate stay zero(i dnt wana watch this one)
lovely complex
fairy tail(half done)

plz suggest which one is good to watch first............


----------



## nims11 (Oct 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i have in my arsenal :
> nodame cantabile bdrip
> ao no exorcist
> date a live
> ...



If you hated stay night, you will hate ao no as well. Ao no starts well but gets too shitty as it moves ahead. But plz watch fate zero! No comments on Fairy Tail, but later arcs are not good.



abhidev said:


> @nims11 and @dead5 ....but can you suggest something with a good story line and action



Watch Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade works, it is a movie based on the second path in the FSN VN. Focuses more on Archer and less on the noob FSN anime protagonist. I recommend it.

Also, try
Valkyria Chronicles (one of my personal fav)
Sword of the Stranger (Movie, a must watch for the genre you mentioned)
Katanagatari
Ghost in the shell: Stand Alone Complex
Claymore, Berserk (Anime is far from complete, manga ongoing, but worth watching)
Shiki (Good Story, Vampire stuffs)


----------



## debarshi (Oct 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i have in my arsenal :
> nodame cantabile bdrip
> ao no exorcist
> date a live
> ...





I doubt you'd like Date A live that much.....

Having said that, go for Lovely Complex, then Nodame Cantabile and keep watching Fairy Tail.....


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> @nims11 and @dead5 ....but can you suggest something with a good story line and action



Platenes may not be that action heavy but it has a really good story line. I'd suggest looking into Dennou Coil and Madoka Magica too.



nims11 said:


> If you hated stay night, you will hate ao no as well. Ao no starts well but gets too shitty as it moves ahead. But plz watch fate zero! No comments on Fairy Tail, but later arcs are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Valkyria Chronicles anime is crap.

Signed: Someone who has played the game.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks @dead5 and @nims11...will watch Dennou coil, madoka magic, sword of stranger, Ghost in the shell: Stand Alone Complex

saw trailer of Samurai Champloo and the fight scenes look good. Will start with it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 6, 2013)

little busters season 2 is out guys........................

started lovely complex..........


----------



## nims11 (Oct 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The Valkyria Chronicles anime is crap.
> 
> Signed: Someone who has played the game.



Yeah, turns out for most adaptations. I have played VC 2, but not 1 so I loved the Anime too much. btw I haven't seen Persona 4 because I want to play the game .


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 6, 2013)

If you liked VCII I'd suggest playing the first game. Its like VCII but even better. It is the best non-Intelligent Systems TRPG I've ever played.

*i.imgur.com/1baP89r.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Oct 7, 2013)

UPDATE: Kuroko's Basketball S2 and Hajime no Ippo - Rising First episodes out.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

^^That's a hot cosplay


----------



## nims11 (Oct 7, 2013)

dead5 said:


> If you liked VCII I'd suggest playing the first game. Its like VCII but even better. It is the best non-Intelligent Systems TRPG I've ever played.



I only have a PSP :/ WIll play VC1 whenever I can in future. I loved the battle system! unfortunately VC 3 wasn't localized to english


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Samurai Spirits (only 2 episodes) anyone??



abhidev said:


> @nims11 and @dead5 ....but can you suggest something with a good story line and action


Full Metal Alchemist
Flame of Recca
Ghost Fighter


----------



## snap (Oct 7, 2013)

did anyone watch slam dunk?


----------



## frostbite (Oct 7, 2013)

Just watched DBZ Battle Of Gods. Man they totally ruined it. Bad storyline, bad direction and execution. 3/10


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 7, 2013)

snap said:


> did anyone watch slam dunk?


dnt hav episode 1 except that i hav all lol.....................

completed ao no exorcist its relatively good...........


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 7, 2013)

Completed ポケットモンスター：THE ORIGIN。

9/10. 

Actual spoiler:



Spoiler



It turned out to be an (admittedly awesome) giant ****ing ad for Pokemon X/Y.





nims11 said:


> Yeah, turns out for most adaptations. I have played VC 2, but not 1 so I loved the Anime too much. btw I haven't seen Persona 4 because I want to play the game .



As far as MegaTen goes Persona 4 is a fairly mediocre game. Skip it in favour of Soul Hackers, Nocturne and Devil Survivor. 

Its still better than most AAA drivel though. A solid 7.5/10 from me.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2013)

started 'Samurai Champloo'...and its stylish...fast and the action is awesome!!!

Anyone pls comment on 'Rurouni Kenshin'...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, All I have in mind is .... *Battousai *


----------



## snap (Oct 8, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chapter 50 is out and it is awesome


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 8, 2013)

i wont read manga it spoils the anime as it did in case of naruto.............


----------



## snap (Oct 9, 2013)

have anyone read uzumaki one of the best horror manga imo


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2013)

snap said:


> have anyone read uzumaki one of the best horror manga imo



I've been thinking this for quite a while now. How can a manga deliver the same chilling factor when it comes to horror genre?


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 10, 2013)

The same way books manage it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2013)

Just finished "Monster". Superb story line. It really picks up the pace after a while although it gets a little bit boring in the middle.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 11, 2013)

Finished *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*. It is an 11 ep anime with a superb story. It revolves around a girl and her little brother and how they struggle while making their way back home midst an earthquake and its aftermath which has devastated Tokyo. Apart from stunning realism, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 strikes hard with its emotional impact. One of those anime which will wet your eyes.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*. It is an 11 ep anime with a superb story. It revolves around a girl and her little brother and how they struggle while making their way back home midst an earthquake and its aftermath which has devastated Tokyo. Apart from stunning realism, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 strikes hard with its emotional impact. One of those anime which will wet your eyes.



Reminded me of visual novel "My little sister Kana"


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Reminded me of visual novel "My little sister Kana"



hehe...i have the soundtrack and it's a little controversial story.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Finished *Tokyo Magnitude 8.0*. It is an 11 ep anime with a superb story. It revolves around a girl and her little brother and how they struggle while making their way back home midst an earthquake and its aftermath which has devastated Tokyo. Apart from stunning realism, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 strikes hard with its emotional impact. One of those anime which will wet your eyes.



Added to the list...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

Is it just me or has Tkin forgotten to add a lot of anime and manga to the list?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Has Sasuke really turned good or is there some ulterior motive to "I want to protect the leaf village like my brother did"


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Has Sasuke really turned good or is there some ulterior motive to "I want to protect the leaf village like my brother did"



mixed emotions



Spoiler



He asked orochimaru to summon the previous Kages, from 1 to 4th so that he can ask the real motive behind the uchiha clan wipeout by his brother himslef. The discussion led him to go for that decision


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

I am not gonna open that spoiler...why can't they release 2 episodes a week so that they come inline with the manga...damn its so tempting to read manga when the series is ongoing 

Anybody tried '*Samurai Champloo*' ?? its really good and funny too


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

lol.Do you guys know that there are Iron Man and Wolverine Animes too?
I mean Animes,Not the cartoons


----------



## frostbite (Oct 15, 2013)

I recommend everyone to watch "Planetes". If you liked Gravity, you're gonna like this too. And its amazing that this concept (of gravity) was thought much before and executed as well in the anime.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

abhidev. watch Samurai Champloo. You might find it a little difficult to follow if you don't know some of the historical context, but just a little brush up on Japanese history will make it doubly enjoyable. It's not a historical anime by any means, but a sort of cacophonical mashup of modern themes with a loose interpretation of history (loads of artistic license).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2013)

Finished 3 eps of Psycho Pass. Not bad. The art is gorgeous.


----------



## snap (Oct 15, 2013)

so anyone read the manga "memories of emanon" pretty good imo


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> abhidev. watch Samurai Champloo. You might find it a little difficult to follow if you don't know some of the historical context, but just a little brush up on Japanese history will make it doubly enjoyable. It's not a historical anime by any means, but a sort of cacophonical mashup of modern themes with a loose interpretation of history (loads of artistic license).



hey thats what I asked others...just completed the series...and it was effing awesome!!! really loved the characters and it was funny as hell too. The background score during the emotional and fight scenes match the situation well and are good too  . Guys watch '*Samurai Champloo*'...highly recommended.

is there any other series similar to this???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> hey thats what I asked others...just completed the series...and it was effing awesome!!! really loved the characters and it was funny as hell too. The background score during the emotional and fight scenes match the situation well and are good too  . Guys watch '*Samurai Champloo*'...highly recommended.
> 
> is there any other series similar to this???



Not that I'm aware of. Yes there are other Samurai themed works, but they don't have the same flavour as Samurai Champloo. I'm not comparing, because they're different from Samurai Champloo.

If you want just the samurai concept then you could watch Rorouni Kenshin (aka Samurai X) and Afro Samurai. But I can't comment on how they compare to Samurai Champloo. Just keep in mind that they're much older and so the animation style, the musical style and even the language has differences.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2013)

My anime collection now consists of 110+ animes total size 700+ GB. I'm on a downloading spree.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> My anime collection now consists of 110+ animes total size 700+ GB. I'm on a downloading spree.



Lol I have 1.4TB of anime and most of them are franchises (not One Piece, DBZ or stuff like that).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol I have 1.4TB of anime and most of them are franchises (not One Piece, DBZ or stuff like that).



with the speed i'm going, i may surpass that during April 2014. Also, I don't download original fansubbed episodes, i download the re-coded ones to save space.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 16, 2013)

I doubt you can beat me by 2014. my list keeps expanding and I get 10Mbit at my res.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Yes there are other Samurai themed works, but they don't have the same flavour as Samurai Champloo. I'm not comparing, because they're different from Samurai Champloo.
> 
> If you want just the samurai concept then you could watch Rorouni Kenshin (aka Samurai X) and Afro Samurai. But I can't comment on how they compare to Samurai Champloo. Just keep in mind that they're much older and so the animation style, the musical style and even the language has differences.



the last couple of episodes were really touching with amazing background score n all...loved it

well I have downloaded Rurouni Kenshin...hows it?


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> the last couple of episodes were really touching with amazing background score n all...loved it
> 
> *well I have downloaded Rurouni Kenshin...hows it?*


One of the best animes I had ever seen in my life, period.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@tkin,long time no see.busy in the job i guess.so how is life & do you even get any free time to watch anime now.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> One of the best animes I had ever seen in my life, period.



you have spiked my curiosity even more...next in line


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,long time no see.busy in the job i guess.so how is life & do you even get any free time to watch anime now.


Life is a bit slow now a days, have to spent a lot of time learning the tricks of the trades, but I'd never stop watching anime, in the meantime I had read through Claymore manga and gone through the anime, currently reading Getbackers manga, I like reading mange more these days, only a few anime like rurouni kenshin/bleach gets the voice acting/music right.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@abhidev,then you must know that anime version's first 62 episodes are the one based on manga.after that up to episode 95 are just filler episodes/arcs not present in manga & not that good either.just watch first 62 episodes then read volume 18-28 of the manga.trust me you won't regret it because anime series fillers as well as the OVA's are nowhere near the original manga.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^then you must know that anime version's first 62 episodes are the one based on manga.after that up to episode 95 are just filler episodes/arcs not present in manga & not that good either.just watch first 62 episodes then read volume 18-28 of the manga.trust me you won't regret it because anime series fillers as well as the OVA's are nowhere near the original manga.


I know that, I already said that I finished the manga first then watched the anime, just like Fullmetal Alchemist(not FMAB).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@tkin,that was for @abhidev.corrected it now.also good to know that you still get free time.i too only read manga & don't watch anime adaptation unless it is something like naruto or bleach.i only watch anime which are not based on manga & there are a lots of them.btw try beelzebub manga but don't read it after ch.175 because after that a major arc begins which is still ongoing.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @abhidev,then you must know that anime version's first 62 episodes are the one based on manga.after that up to episode 95 are just filler episodes/arcs not present in manga & not that good either.just watch first 62 episodes then read volume 18-28 of the manga.trust me you won't regret it because anime series fillers as well as the OVA's are nowhere near the original manga.



hey thanks for the heads up  ...well is the series still ongoing?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> you have spiked my curiosity even more...next in line



Didn't you watch the movie already ? Himura Kenshin...awesome fight scenes, you won't be disappointed


----------



## snap (Oct 16, 2013)

snap said:


> so anyone read the manga "memories of emanon" pretty good imo



so any views on this, it is pretty short but recommended


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@abhidev,Rurouni Kenshin series ended a long time ago with 94 episodes & 3 OVAs.anime did not finish the manga & after episode 62 started filler arcs & finally completed at episode 94.remaining vol 18-28 of the manga were then converted to 3 OVAs after lots of cutting & they changed the ending too.this is why it is better to watch first 62 episodes & then read vol 18-28 of the manga to finish Rurouni Kenshin.

@snap,i know about this manga but haven't read it.it is there in my list for over a year now & i put it in my list only because of its interesting & unusual plot.


----------



## snap (Oct 16, 2013)

@whitestar

better late than never  and add this to your manga list also "dice the cube that changes everything"


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Didn't you watch the movie already ? Himura Kenshin...awesome fight scenes, you won't be disappointed



yup yup...will watch that too...thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I doubt you can beat me by 2014. my list keeps expanding and I get 10Mbit at my res.



10 mbits is like 1.25 Mbytes. I get 4-5 Mbytes on an average at college.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 10 mbits is like 1.25 Mbytes. I get 4-5 Mbytes on an average at college.



You have a 40-50Mb fibrenet?

Then it might be possible. I thought you were downloading at home. Do they limit your data cap much?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2013)

@snap,will add this but i generally avoid manhwa because i just don't connect with its art.only manhwa i read was Saver & found it good but then again i only add those titles to my list which seems interesting.The Breaker is another manhwa which i can recall(my list has over 600 titles so hard to keep track) & i am waiting for its sequel to finish before start reading it.btw try Change 123 manga if you want to see a very interesting fighter female lead.

@Extreme Gamer,he is using his college connection & many colleges use 50mbit connection now-a-days in India.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2013)

watched the first episode of Rurouni Kenshin...wasn't that impressive...well can't judge it based on just one episode...man I am missing Samurai Champloo


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> watched the first episode of Rurouni Kenshin...wasn't that impressive...well can't judge it based on just one episode...man I am missing Samurai Champloo



You've just been pampered by the advancements in storytelling, technology, and the continual human need to improve upon it's past.

Also, it could be the fact that Samurai Champloo and Rurouni Kenshin are very different from each other.

Once you can get past all that, you should be able to enjoy it.

Good luck!



whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,he is using his college connection & many colleges use 50mbit connection now-a-days in India.



My residence internet sucks by the standard of the rest of the university, but that's probably because they are planning to upgrade the network systems soon. Hopefully they will move from the extended modem system to fibre networks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

almost at the end of fairytail................................



Luffy said:


> My anime collection now consists of 110+ animes total size 700+ GB. I'm on a downloading spree.





Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol I have 1.4TB of anime and most of them are franchises (not One Piece, DBZ or stuff like that).



it would have been nice if really we could share our anime collection..........



Luffy said:


> 10 mbits is like 1.25 Mbytes. I get 4-5 Mbytes on an average at college.



you seriously download at college????

they have banned pretty much everything for us..........

btw i get around 40 MBps in my colllege on any as tested by speedtest.net (the last time i checked).......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2013)

@gta0gagan,main problem with sharing content in India is poor upload speed & limited plans.best one can do is start some private online community where members take requests from each other to upload hard to find series on some file hosting site & share links only among themselves.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 17, 2013)

Private torrents, for example

what.cd


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You have a 40-50Mb fibrenet?
> 
> Then it might be possible. I thought you were downloading at home. Do they limit your data cap much?



I downloaded about 28 GB between 1:15 PM and 4:30 PM yesterday. Bad thing, steam doesn't supports proxy at all.



whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,he is using his college connection & many colleges use 50mbit connection now-a-days in India.



my laptop has a 100 mbit ethernet port which gets maxed out when i download from filestream.me site. i think the actual bandwidth is even more.


gta0gagan said:


> it would have been nice if really we could share our anime collection..........
> you seriously download at college????
> they have banned pretty much everything for us..........
> btw i get around 40 MBps in my colllege on any as tested by speedtest.net (the last time i checked).......



I'll let you know whenever I visit Bangalore. 



Mr.Kickass said:


> Private torrents, for example
> 
> what.cd



I download from filesharing sites only. no torrents.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I downloaded about 28 GB between 1:15 PM and 4:30 PM yesterday. Bad thing, steam doesn't supports proxy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> my laptop has a 100 mbit ethernet port which gets maxed out when i download from filestream.me site. i think the actual bandwidth is even more.



Do you have a data cap at all?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

in colleges there is no such thing as data cap.as long as they don't put any software/hardware filters you can download as much as you want.i too used to download tens of GB's in a few hours using my college's 40mbit connection but that was in 2006 when 80gb hard disks were considered the norm & anything above that a luxury.i still remember painstakingly burning 10 DVDs daily on an average.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in colleges there is no such thing as data cap.as long as they don't put any software/hardware filters you can download as much as you want.i too used to download tens of GB's in a few hours using my college's 40mbit connection but that was in 2006 when 80gb hard disks were considered the norm & anything above that a luxury.i still remember painstakingly burning 10 DVDs daily on an average.


IDK my friend at MIT (Manipal ) has a 15GB cap on his wifi.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 18, 2013)

started HxH. Naruto is nothing in compared to it.


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2013)

finished fate zero atlast, how is steins gate ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> finished fate zero atlast, how is steins gate ?



Steins;Gate is 9.5 /10 from many anime review portals


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> started HxH. Naruto is nothing in compared to it.



Naruto is too long and too mainstream. 'Nuff said.

In other news, downloaded MuvLuvb alternative in 1080p bdrip (Final8's release).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you have a data cap at all?


no data cap at all. i can't remember how much i've downloaded in total (last summer, i dl'd about 44 GBs in 6 hours, my personal record). I download using LAN because my college doesn't have open wifi .



sohan_92 said:


> started HxH. Naruto is nothing in compared to it.



naruto actually is nothing but cr@p.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 19, 2013)

icebags said:


> finished fate zero atlast, how is steins gate ?



its really amazing very worth watching..............

btw @all when the steins gate movie will be out??

finished fairy tail wth another cliffhanger............................................

anyone know why the naruto episode got postponed ?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 19, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its really amazing very worth watching..............
> 
> btw @all when the steins gate movie will be out??
> 
> ...



steins gate movie is released already but no dvd release yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> finished fairy tail wth another cliffhanger............................................



manga got cr@ppy in between and recent chapter was kind of OK.


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2013)

^thanks for those comments, sounds interesting. now all i need is some time to watch.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2013)

Luffy said:


> manga got cr@ppy in between and recent chapter was kind of OK.



Wait, you mean the story is still continuing after the anime episode 175? Just like Bleach? And if so, will there be anime of it as well?


----------



## thegrinreaper (Oct 22, 2013)

Fairy tail has gotten really bad nowadays.


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)

just like the bleach fullbring arc, fairy tail is also getting bad


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2013)

snap said:


> just like the bleach fullbring arc, fairy tail is also getting bad



Aizen Arc was excellent


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)

^^

yep aizen arc was the best  . btw did anyone read this weird manga "mahou shoujo of the end"


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

You want weird manga? 
Ubunchu, Ubuntu Manga in English
A highschool manga on... Ubuntu! Right till the end I was wondering why am I reading it!


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)

^^

and you completed it?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> and you completed it?



hmm :/


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its really amazing very worth watching..............
> 
> btw @all when the steins gate movie will be out??
> 
> ...



Steins gate movie is already released in theatre. DVD will be released most probably in december.

Source


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Wait, you mean the story is still continuing after the anime episode 175? Just like Bleach? And if so, will there be anime of it as well?



yup anime has already been given green flag.............

bump any one know why the naruto episode got postponed??



nims11 said:


> hmm :/



is it good????????

guys i wana start reading manga again previously tried needless manga.................. can any1 suggest best1 to start........

UPDATE!!!!!!!: Animekens may be in verge of closing........


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> is it good????????
> 
> guys i wana start reading manga again previously tried needless manga.................. can any1 suggest best1 to start........



no. It is lame. try this Harukana Machi-E - MyAnimeList.net as it is short and complete and quite good. My first Manga was death note, which I read before watching the anime. You may also go with the SnK manga as you must have completed the anime and would like to pick up with the story.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

Any Naruto fans recall this, eh ?


Spoiler


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

nims11 said:


> no. It is lame. try this Harukana Machi-E - MyAnimeList.net as it is short and complete and quite good. My first Manga was death note, which I read before watching the anime. You may also go with the SnK manga as you must have completed the anime and would like to pick up with the story.



but that will ruin the anime...............



Mr.Kickass said:


> Any Naruto fans recall this, eh ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



not a big naruto fan but its not my best naruto ending .......there were others i liked better than this.......


----------



## abhidev (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Any Naruto fans recall this, eh ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



yup yup.. i do... i do


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> not a big naruto fan but its not my best naruto ending .......there were others i liked better than this.......



Not ending, the lyrics are deep


----------



## abhidev (Oct 22, 2013)

i love both the picturization and song of this Naruto ending...When Naruto falls down and gets back up...it bring chills 

[YOUTUBE]LbWVhnapI4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2013)

for video openings for naruto shippuden the opening 6 and 7 are the best, and the songs Hotaru no Hikari and blue bird are also pretty good


----------



## frostbite (Oct 23, 2013)

I feel naruto is losing track now, one piece is way better.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2013)

snap said:


> for video openings for naruto shippuden the opening 6 and 7 are the best, and the songs Hotaru no Hikari and blue bird are also pretty good



yeaa i love blue bird too


----------



## frostbite (Oct 23, 2013)

BTW does anyone love Makoto Shinkai's movies here?


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2013)

great song but sadly the video is of the filler episodes


----------



## nims11 (Oct 23, 2013)

frostbite said:


> BTW does anyone love Makoto Shinkai's movies here?



oh yes! I love his style. His movies leave quite a long lasting effect!

PS: Expected a lot from Kotonowa no Hina, but although being a nice watch, didn't stand upto his previous works


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yeaa i love * blue bird* too



Ikimono Gakari composed that one. Its not from naruto originally.



Piyush said:


> Wait, you mean the story is still continuing after the anime episode 175? Just like Bleach? And if so, will there be anime of it as well?



Too much of fanservice recently in FT.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Ikimono Gakari composed that one. Its not from naruto originally.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much of fanservice recently in FT.


yup m was thinking it may come out as 18+ next season


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2013)

There are lots of shows that will turn you away from One Piece, frostbite. Especially if you're short on time.

I'm sure One Piece will never end. The mangaka's descendants will carry on the show.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> There are lots of shows that will turn you away from One Piece, frostbite. Especially if you're short on time.
> 
> I'm sure One Piece will never end. The mangaka's descendants will carry on the show.



Its a shonen common. Why do you expect it to end sooner. Among all the current shonens out there Oda is doing the best work with One Piece. Naruto is full of boring fillers. 

And obviously if you're talking bout short series then there are maaaaaany.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Its a shonen common. Why do you expect it to end sooner. Among all the current shonens out there Oda is doing the best work with One Piece. Naruto is full of boring fillers.
> 
> And obviously if you're talking bout short series then there are maaaaaany.



I'm talking about 100/200/300 episode magnum opuses. Not 600/700/800 episode , 5 years and still going strong inflated filler-filled shows.

It's funny how I know a guy who has been following One Piece for 7 years now.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 23, 2013)

Crunchyroll - "Avengers" Anime Planned for 2014


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol I have 1.4TB of anime and most of them are franchises (not One Piece, DBZ or stuff like that).



reached 758 GB


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

fairy tail ending 11..........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 24, 2013)

Luffy, Don't worry I will catch up. I will cross your rate of addition.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 24, 2013)

Steins Gate.
Kotonoha No Niwa.
The Place Promised In Our Early Days.
Monster.
Eureka Seven.
Elfen Lied.
Deadman Wonderland.
Fate Stay Night.
Fate Zero.
Hitman Reborn.
Inuyasha.
Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Luffy, Don't worry I will catch up. I will cross your rate of addition.


maybe you will. i have end sem exams from 13th Nov and so, i'm planning to slow down. may download 80-100 GBs only till 1st Nov.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> maybe you will. i have end sem exams from 13th Nov and so, i'm planning to slow down. may download 80-100 GBs only till 1st Nov.



ur bandwidth??


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

how do you guys get time for watching


----------



## frostbite (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys Indian Otakus are organizing the first ever for fans and by fans anime convention in New Delhi this November. It'll last 3 days i.e from 8th to 10th. The event name is "Nihon Bunkasai India". You can check it out on Facebook.

Entry is free. Venue - Jawaharlal Nehru University Convention Hall, Ring Rd, New Delhi.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Hey guys Indian Otakus are organizing the first ever for fans and by fans anime convention in New Delhi this November. It'll last 3 days i.e from 8th to 10th. The event name is "Nihon Bunkasai India". You can check it out on Facebook.
> 
> Entry is free. Venue - Jawaharlal Nehru University Convention Hall, Ring Rd, New Delhi.



**** just when i m out of delhi they do this.................


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Hey guys Indian Otakus are organizing the first ever for fans and by fans anime convention in New Delhi this November. It'll last 3 days i.e from 8th to 10th. The event name is "Nihon Bunkasai India". You can check it out on Facebook.
> 
> Entry is free. Venue - Jawaharlal Nehru University Convention Hall, Ring Rd, New Delhi.



wow great  who are going from tdf?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Hey guys Indian Otakus are organizing the first ever for fans and by fans anime convention in New Delhi this November. It'll last 3 days i.e from 8th to 10th. The event name is "Nihon Bunkasai India". You can check it out on Facebook.
> 
> Entry is free. Venue - Jawaharlal Nehru University Convention Hall, Ring Rd, New Delhi.



I have exams from 13th Nov 



gta0gagan said:


> ur bandwidth??



College's bandwidth 



snap said:


> how do you guys get time for watching


I have watched less than 25% of animes I have.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 26, 2013)

Guide to watching Animes. 
When I was in college, time was scarce, so I used to borrow my roommate's tablet and watch them in unholy places, in classroom in between lectures. Etc. Was able to finish 500 episodes of One Piece in a month. (only 500 something were released till then). So that's how you get time. Multitasking. 

Recommended Animes? 
I stopped watching Animes a while ago and switched to Mangas (they are way ahead than Animes of course ). 

Recommended Mangakas:

Death Note, 
666 Satan, 
Gantz (strictly 18+) 
Toriko, 
Katekyoshi Hitman Reborn, 
HSDK, 
Dragon Ball Manga, 
Beelzebub, 

And the usual Naruto, One Piece and Fairy Tail. 

Cartoons? 
Too many to name, but in currently running ones, Beware The Batman and TMNT are worth checking out.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

^^Gantz Manga is wayyy better than anime. Anime storyline was so much bad, so much diverted from the real plot in the end


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 26, 2013)

Piyush said:


> ^^Gantz Manga is wayyy better than anime. Anime storyline was so much bad, so much diverted from the real plot in the end



I agree with you. Manga is much more detailed. And the twisted **** you see in manga is enough to give a week hearted kid nightmares for days. It has its own genre. Nothing comes close to this in twistedness.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2013)

^^Agreed


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Hey guys Indian Otakus are organizing the first ever for fans and by fans anime convention in New Delhi this November. It'll last 3 days i.e from 8th to 10th. The event name is "Nihon Bunkasai India". You can check it out on Facebook.
> 
> Entry is free. Venue - Jawaharlal Nehru University Convention Hall, Ring Rd, New Delhi.



I _can't_ come for obvious reasons.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 26, 2013)

snap said:


> wow great  who are going from tdf?



I am going snap along with my classmate and his dad. Got the railway tickets reserved yesterday.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone who goes, please let me know if you find Gunpla there.


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2013)

so i just found these



Spoiler



Ergo Proxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Serial Experiments Lain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



they look interesting, anyone watched them?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2013)

i downloaded them in 2007 & still haven't watched but i downloaded them because their reviews were good.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 26, 2013)

snap said:


> so i just found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say anything about Ergo Proxy, but Lain is a must watch.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2013)

senpai~!

*i.imgur.com/TsLozT5.jpg



Spoiler



A Kamen Rider hiding there


----------



## nims11 (Oct 27, 2013)

snap said:


> so i just found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Green Flag to Ergo Proxy from me. But note that it is a very different anime, different in the sense I don't recommend it to everyone. You might find it slow, but I found it superb right till the end. Also, this anime demands a slightly more attention on the part of the user to get the most of it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> senpai~!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/TsLozT5.jpg
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Along with a Red Ranger. Dunno what they're called in Super Sentai.


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

@whitestar,dead5,nims11

thanks guys but there are so many good anime but so little time


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anybody know some good shows like the old animated Batman and Justice League shows?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Anybody know some good shows like the old animated Batman and Justice League shows?



Samurai Jack, The Flinstones, Xiaolin Showdown, Jackie Chan Adventures


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2013)

+1 Jackie Chan Adventures


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

Xiaolin Showdown and Samurai jack are also pretty good


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Samurai Jack, The Flinstones, Xiaolin Showdown, Jackie Chan Adventures



Watched all of them .


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

was recently reading this "The Gamer" pretty good somewhat similar to "dice: the cube that changes everything" both worth reading imo


----------



## nims11 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone following Kill la Kill?


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

^^

only knew that people worked on gurren lagann worked on this, did you watch it?


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 28, 2013)

KlK is pretty great so far, especially the music. Hoping for some Lagann-esque escalation towards the end.

It is by the same studio that did Little Witch Academia.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2013)

*31.media.tumblr.com/1f5707132a40b52b779076e0a284a166/tumblr_mv47t1QydC1sef9m9o3_r1_400.png
*31.media.tumblr.com/df21769966116cdb3de034454c90e0bd/tumblr_mv47t1QydC1sef9m9o2_500.png


----------



## nims11 (Oct 28, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> only knew that people worked on gurren lagann worked on this, did you watch it?



have seen 3 ep. looks average till now with lots of lame fan service.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Anyone following Kill la Kill?



Started recently. Can say this much that it isnt boring atleast. Music keeps you attached .


----------



## kisame (Oct 28, 2013)

"The Gamer" is good.Too bad it doesn't have lot of chapters.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 28, 2013)

Faun said:


> *31.media.tumblr.com/1f5707132a40b52b779076e0a284a166/tumblr_mv47t1QydC1sef9m9o3_r1_400.png
> *31.media.tumblr.com/df21769966116cdb3de034454c90e0bd/tumblr_mv47t1QydC1sef9m9o2_500.png



hey faun what happened to ur avator that pink haired girl??


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

kisame said:


> "The Gamer" is good.Too bad it doesn't have lot of chapters.



try "dice the cube that changes everything" also pretty good

two of the chapter has great bgm.  korean source: 



Spoiler



ë‹¤ì￾´ìŠ¤(DICE) :: ë„¤ì￾´ë²„ ë§Œí™”


----------



## kisame (Oct 28, 2013)

^Reading it.Man,



Spoiler



MC is such a wimp.



Started watching three new animes.
*Samurai Flamenco*:Story of normal male model trying to be a real hero.MC is naive but still, lets see where this goes.
*Log Horizon*:Similar to Sword art Online in setting but thats it.Totally different type of MC.
*I Couldn’t Become a Hero, So I Reluctantly Decided to Get a Job*:Just picked up on whim.Not liking it so far.

Can anyone recommend me good manga/manhwa/anime whose MC is neither good nor bad??


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

animes are time consuming so i mostly just read mangas   any good suggestions for mangas anyone?

and for horror manga "Uzumaki" is the best

@kisame did you watch "air gear" anime was very good but its manga in the end became pretty average


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 28, 2013)

Planetes, Battle Angel Alita, Battle Angel Alita: Last Order, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Shingeki no Kyoujin, Kerberos Saga Rainy Dogs, Psyren, Koe no Katachi, Yotsubato!, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.


----------



## kisame (Oct 28, 2013)

@snap What type of manga do you like?

As for "Air Gear", I already have downloaded the manga.Though, I dont think I will start reading it soon.Thanks for suggesting,BTW.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Planetes, Battle Angel Alita, Battle Angel Alita: Last Order, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, *Shingeki no Kyoujin*, Kerberos Saga Rainy Dogs, Psyren, Koe no Katachi, Yotsubato!, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.



one must watch SnK a.k.a. Attack On Titan


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

@kisame

hmm well i don't know i guess some supernatural theme or drama,seinen,psychological,horror


----------



## kisame (Oct 28, 2013)

@snap
Mushishi:Supernatural without action, good stories, episodic.
Gantz is good seinen manga.
Gamaran is action with no-nonsense MC.
Try Shiki for horror.
Also, have a look at The Breaker, Yureka and witch hunter.All of them are good manhwas.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 28, 2013)

Completed Mawaru Penguindrum, and Haruhi Suzumiya..... Both are excellent.

How many of you are following Golden Time?

And I just found a manga I'm pretty hooked to : *FLOW*

Try it, its awesome, and do tell me if you liked it


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

@kisame thanks will try shiki

@debarshi recently on a manhwa reading spree just read it pretty good try "dice the cube.." and "the gamer" imo better than flow


----------



## nims11 (Oct 29, 2013)

+10 to shiki


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2013)

Just read the get backers manga, one of the best and most underrated manga...


----------



## nims11 (Oct 29, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just read the get backers manga, one of the best and most underrated manga...



Somehow I found Get Backers Anime extremely poor :/



Piyush said:


> Started recently. Can say this much that it isnt boring atleast. Music keeps you attached .



Anyway, will stick to it till end. Yes, not boring.


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Somehow I found Get Backers Anime extremely poor :/
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, will stick to it till end. Yes, not boring.


The anime isn't even 10% of the actual story..


----------



## nims11 (Oct 29, 2013)

tkin said:


> The anime isn't even 10% of the actual story..



Figured out. There is so much potential to the story and anime ended without exploring lots of stuffs. In addition, Anime was poorly made.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2013)

has anyone here read Akumetsu?if not then read it to see how to fight corruption death note style using bruce lee techniques utilizing state of the art technology all while following a moral code of  "One man, One kill"(one man must kill only one bad guy & then kill himself).


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

^^

sounds interesting will try tfs


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> has anyone here read Akumetsu?if not then read it to see how to fight corruption death note style using bruce lee techniques utilizing state of the art technology all while following a moral code of  "One man, One kill"(one man must kill only one bad guy & then kill himself).



lol srsly is it even possible?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2013)

just read it.whether you like it or not chances are you would never find something like this again.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2013)

guys should i stick to Rurouni Kenshin anime...coz the fights are not that good...animation too is not up to the mark after watching Samurai champloo and fate Zero...is the story any interesting later ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys should i stick to Rurouni Kenshin anime...coz the fights are not that good...animation too is not up to the mark after watching Samurai champloo and fate Zero...is the story any interesting later ??



Watch Chhota Bhim


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 29, 2013)

finished The World God Only Knows...............



snap said:


> animes are time consuming so i mostly just read mangas   any good suggestions for mangas anyone?
> 
> and for horror manga "Uzumaki" is the best
> 
> @kisame did you watch "air gear" anime was very good but its manga in the end became pretty average



those damn *****es never completed it.............

ok guys i m really tired of unfinished leftover animes that never got any sequels so from now on suggest animes only with completed story arcs...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2013)

finished catching up to Highschool Of The Dead manga. The mangaka needs to continue writing more chapters, the story is great. i was hoping that 2nd season of the anime will air soon.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2013)

Suggest me some manga like Tu-Love Ru, Sora no Otoshimono, High School DxD ,.... having stories and not just sub-hentai stuff


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2013)

did anyone watch "GUN×SWORD" pretty good anime


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 30, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/qTCZ7lv.gif

This show is awesome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys should i stick to Rurouni Kenshin anime...coz the fights are not that good...animation too is not up to the mark after watching Samurai champloo and fate Zero...is the story any interesting later ??



That is something for you to decide. If you can't live with the animation then you wont be able to enjoy it further.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> finished catching up to Highschool Of The Dead manga. The mangaka needs to continue writing more chapters, the story is great. i was hoping that 2nd season of the anime will air soon.



there will be 2nd season ??

i thought anime was finished..........



Piyush said:


> Suggest me some manga like Tu-Love Ru, Sora no Otoshimono, High School DxD ,.... having stories and not just sub-hentai stuff



The world god only knows
Kampfer
and many more are there i currently forgot the titles but see my MAL list......



dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/qTCZ7lv.gif
> 
> This show is awesome.



i recently finished this..... its Date A live na???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/qTCZ7lv.gif
> 
> This show is awesome.



そのアニメの名前は何ですか。_(What is the name of that anime?)_


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 31, 2013)

i remember its episode 6...........



Extreme Gamer said:


> そのアニメの名前は何ですか。_(What is the name of that anime?)_



DATE A LIVE EPISODE 6

at 07:02

btw guys any news on new fairly tail season???

I heard natsu will die off in this season..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> there will be 2nd season ??
> 
> i thought anime was finished..........



the 2nd season was rumoured to start in september 2012, i don't think it will start anyhow.



gta0gagan said:


> I heard natsu will die off in this season..........



He's not going to die anytime soon. read the manga.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> finished catching up to Highschool Of The Dead manga. The mangaka needs to continue writing more chapters, the story is great. i was hoping that 2nd season of the anime will air soon.



The mangaka got bored with the project and put it on hiatus. I doubt he will produce more chapters anytime soon.

AFAIK, High School of the Dead is not getting a second season.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The mangaka got bored with the project and put it on hiatus. I doubt he will produce more chapters anytime soon.
> 
> AFAIK, High School of the Dead is not getting a second season.



In the last chapter I read, the story just got more interesting.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> In the last chapter I read, the story just got more interesting.



Well, if the author doesn't want to, nothing can be done about it, lol. It's a completely different experience for a mangaka and for his audience.


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2013)

how is the manga drifters sounds interesting?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2013)

Gonna read mangas from now on because:
> Lack of time at my disposal
> Anime creators most of the time ruin the storyline

So started with Freezing, Highschool of the dead, Uzumaki, Chaos; Head, Claymore, Mushishi.
Continuing Gantz from I left it before


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That is something for you to decide. If you can't live with the animation then you wont be able to enjoy it further.



I think I'll give a few more episodes a try and then decide whether to continue or not...initially I wasn't impressed much with Naruto too


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I just watched the movie and that's it. Amazing fight mechanics. I faced a similar situation with Vagabond(No, there is no movie but the art, style and period of manga is outside my tastes)


----------



## Nue (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone read Korean Webtoons? Tower of God is friggin' epic.


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2013)

^^
see previous page full of good recommendation of webtoons


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> the 2nd season was rumoured to start in september 2012, i don't think it will start anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not going to die anytime soon. read the manga.



that means he will die.........


----------



## nims11 (Nov 1, 2013)

Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

^^

there is one other also iirc, but this one is damn scary


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 1, 2013)

And just the other day I clicked this picture 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bj6L3xs.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> And just the other day I clicked this picture



You forgot to add Vegito, Gogeta, Gotenks and Veku.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> And just the other day I clicked this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And where did you "click" it?


----------



## kisame (Nov 1, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011


Second one totally got me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 1, 2013)

kisame said:


> Second one totally got me.



This isn't manga. Just saying


----------



## Piyush (Nov 1, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011



Well 2nd instance was creepy


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011



can u post english link??

edit: my bad didn't look down.........

**** no one said anything about animated images i thought it would be a still only..........damn it got me........


----------



## nims11 (Nov 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well 2nd instance was creepy



yeah, after 1st I was like, "Well its good, but is this it?"


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

can any1 post more it was amazing..........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> can any1 post more it was amazing..........



There are more on the website.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2013)

So I wanted to try GTO manga this time, though I completed anime 3 yrs back. Have to say this, that manga is more hilarious than anime, by a long shot. Starting from chapter 1 page 2 
Those unexpected face expressions are just too good. Recommendation from my side to anyone who is into *Comedy/ Slice of Life/ School Life* genre

PS: Reading manga in a phone is pita though. Sometimes the text content is so much that i have to zoom in a lot .
This guy is onizuka, who wants to be a teacher 


Spoiler



*z.mfcdn.net/store/manga/39/01-001.0/compressed/GTO_Vol01_ch001_006.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 2, 2013)

Piyush said:


> So I wanted to try GTO manga this time, though I completed anime 3 yrs back. Have to say this, that manga is more hilarious than anime, by a long shot. Starting from chapter 1 page 2
> Those unexpected face expressions are just too good. Recommendation from my side to anyone who is into *Comedy/ Slice of Life/ School Life* genre
> 
> PS: Reading manga in a phone is pita though. Sometimes the text content is so much that i have to zoom in a lot .
> ...



even i started reading fairy tail in my android device....... yup even on 7" i have to zoom in to read in properly.........


----------



## Nue (Nov 2, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Anyone following Kill la Kill?


I am and I have to say I'm quite enjoying it. It takes exaggeration to whole another level. Every episode is pretty intense from beginning to end so it doesn't get boring. May not be for everyone, though.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 2, 2013)

Started Ever17. Continuing with Cross Channel.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> even i started reading fairy tail in my android device....... yup even on 7" i have to zoom in to read in properly.........



At least you got 7". I'm reading it on 4" 

On topic: Completed 50 chapters since today noon of GTO. Will go through next 30 tonight . Damn... it was a bad decision of mine completing anime of this series. And like usual scenario, the anime seems like to have a tasteless ending along with many missing chapters. Good thing that I checked the manga today just out of curiosity. Manga is wayyyy better than the anime counterpart.

*deltadarwin.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/great-teacher-onizuka.jpg


Spoiler



*1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/a/image/1335/20/1335207938645.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2013)

earlier i preferred anime over manga.i had GTO anime for years but couldn't watch it because of lack of time.when i did get the time i was preferring mangas over animes so started reading GTO manga.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 3, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011



woow!!! didn't expect sudden animations like this


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> earlier i preferred anime over manga.i had GTO anime for years but couldn't watch it because of lack of time.when i did get the time i was preferring mangas over animes so started reading GTO manga.



Good decision


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2013)

if you like GTO then you may also like Gokusen manga.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 5, 2013)

Got into a private Anime/Manga/Music tracker where I can find HQ files for stuff not easily available in the open web . It isn't too large, but having a centralized repository and not having to go through various seedy sites only to get 128kbps MP3s is nice.


----------



## Nue (Nov 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Got into a private Anime/Manga/Music tracker where I can find HQ files for stuff not easily available in the open web . It isn't too large, but having a centralized repository and not having to go through various seedy sites only to get 128kbps MP3s is nice.


Erm, AB?


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 5, 2013)

^AB hardly counts as private.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Halloween Special 1 page comics to crap your pants: 2011



ohh man I indeed did **** my pants...
Very very scary...


----------



## Nue (Nov 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^AB hardly counts as private.


Not sure what reason you may have for saying that but regardless, AB _is_ a private tracker.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Got into a private Anime/Manga/Music tracker where I can find HQ files for stuff not easily available in the open web . It isn't too large, but having a centralized repository and not having to go through various seedy sites only to get 128kbps MP3s is nice.



Invite me into it.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nue said:


> Not sure what reason you may have for saying that but regardless, AB _is_ a private tracker.



I never said that it isn't. It was a simple tongue in cheek comment on how easy it is to get into and the relatively low ratios they require. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Invite me into it.



Not enough privileges.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2013)

Filling up form for AB registration, lets hope they invite me since I have good IPT rep



dead5 said:


> Got into a private Anime/Manga/Music tracker where I can find HQ files for stuff not easily available in the open web . It isn't too large, but having a centralized repository and not having to go through various seedy sites only to get 128kbps MP3s is nice.



Did you try ANT?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

Reached 803 GB 

Bleach manga got a good chapter this week.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been keeping quiet about it, but my media library has crossed 1.9TB (1.89TiB in windows)


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Reached 803 GB
> 
> Bleach manga got a good chapter this week.



And Naruto got some more Talk-no-Jutsu yet again

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got invited into AnimeBytes within 16 hrs of registration 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finished Great Teacher Onizuka manga. Anime ending was wayyyy off the mark. Manga ending is much much better.

Now off I have to go for either of these mangas
>Gantz (continue from chapter 120)
>School Rumble(new)
>Freezing(new)


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 7, 2013)

*i.minus.com/i98MbBhWlhQbN.gif

This ****ing episode, man. This ****ing episode.


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2013)

was reading the manga "Again" pretty good imo


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2013)

genre?
A lil synopsis would be good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2013)

@dead5,now what episode requires such a gif? 

@Extreme Gamer,welcome to the club(here though only you,me & hopefully soon Luffy).


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2013)

@piyush

can we link to online manga sites?



Spoiler



The main character is a student attending his high-school graduation. Due to his appearance and personality, he didn't make a single friend during his three years of high school. As he remembers his days in the school, he wonders what his life would have been like if he had made different choices. In particular he wonders about his life had he answered differently when girl from the cheering club asked him to join.

Since the cheering club was disbanded, he feels he should take one last look at their club room before leaving the school forever. However, he is misunderstood by another girl that was waiting for her boyfriend and as he chases her (to clear up the misunderstanding), she falls down the stairs (possibly dying). He goes to check on her but ends up falling too.

He wakes up to find he is back to his first day in school (three years ago). Thinking it's obviously a dream, he just tries to correct the mistakes he made during that day...until the girl shows up blaming him for pushing her down the stairs and what's worse bringing her three years into the past!



give it a try you will not be disappointed


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2013)

snap said:


> @piyush
> 
> can we link to online manga sites?
> 
> ...



Well I dunno about linking of manga source.
But I found this plot interesting. Since its kinda different from others.
So... I can think of this is a comedy, drama, slice of life, school, romance manga. Is it so?

*@ALL who completed Lovely Complex*
Did you guys watch anime or read manga?

I'm thinking of manga


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dead5,now what episode requires such a gif?
> 
> @Extreme Gamer,welcome to the club(here though only you,me & hopefully soon Luffy).



If you had seen it you would know it. 



Spoiler



Kyoukai no Kanata Episode 6


----------



## frostbite (Nov 7, 2013)

I just lost 2 TB of my collection in a hdd failure.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2013)

just when does the new chapter of attack on titan come out?


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2013)

^^
its out now


----------



## kisame (Nov 9, 2013)

Came across manhwa "Dr. Frost".Good read.All about psychology.
From Baka-Updates


> We trust professionals with our money. We also trust professionals with our bodies. We even trust them with the most meticulous tasks, like decorating our homes and educating our children. Even marriage decisions. We could trust professionals with so many things. However, what about our minds?
> 
> The story of a genius psychologist, Dr. Frost.


And boy, the MC sure is cold as frost.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

kisame said:


> Came across manhwa "Dr. Frost".Good read.All about psychology.
> From Baka-Updates
> 
> And boy, the MC sure is cold as frost.



Long time no see kisame 
----------------------------------------------

Went through 6 chapters of* Lovely Complex* yesterday. Even though its manga and even though the anime was recommended for facial expressions, I think I'm gonna continue with manga itself. IF anyone have been through this story on both (anime and manga) , care to give some feedback?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely complex is on hold along with many other anime's completed fairy trail magna till latest issue


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 9, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/jvgJa7k.png

Not misleading in the slightest.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely Complex chapter 22

 

*z.mhcdn.net/store/manga/174/06-022.0/compressed/ochibichan_scan_lovely_complex_v06_ch22_33.jpg?v=11192657202


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2013)

@dead5,is that some anime or a random image?


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fan art from 劇場版 魔法少女まどか☆マギカ (Movie Version Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)

Started watching Natsuiro Kiseki.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Finished Midori no Hibi, aka Midori Days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2013)

^^funny anime with a unique plot.watched it in 2004 when it aired on AXN channel.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^funny anime with a unique plot.watched it in 2004 when it aired on AXN channel.


Was it uncensored?


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Lovely Complex chapter 22
> 
> 
> 
> *z.mhcdn.net/store/manga/174/06-022.0/compressed/ochibichan_scan_lovely_complex_v06_ch22_33.jpg?v=11192657202



So you got around to watch/read lovely complex 



dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/jvgJa7k.png
> 
> Not misleading in the slightest.


Kyoko Sakura, one of the fav character.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 10, 2013)

dropped "Nazo no Kanojo X".
that anime made me sick *www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/thumb_smileyvault-sick.gif

-----

watching Golden Time.A Classic Love Story.

Koko-san :3

*24.media.tumblr.com/6803c26a6ab830f82233d49f287ac9bb/tumblr_mu47j5F9uE1qcsnnso1_500.gif


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2013)

Faun said:


> So you got around to watch/read lovely complex


Ya and its so fun 
Actually I'm reading it now and side by side downloading the anime (will watch it later just for those facial expressions  )
Those sudden change in their mood and emotions. Hats off to the production house

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Read like 24 chapters of Lovely Complex on the go (now at chapter 38), non-stop . Now I am down with fever 

*Ontopic*: The manga is getting better. I think there are some chapters missing in anime after reading some feedbacks.


----------



## kisame (Nov 10, 2013)

Finished reading manga "The Hating Girl".Its about a girl with an arrow through her head.Art is not its strong point.
Once you get over its art, you will find Asumi more and more interesting.The arrow made this story unique as well as hilarious.Pretty much recommended if you like comedy mangas.



Piyush said:


> Long time no see kisame
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Went through 6 chapters of* Lovely Complex* yesterday. Even though its manga and even though the anime was recommended for facial expressions, I think I'm gonna continue with manga itself. IF anyone have been through this story on both (anime and manga) , care to give some feedback?



@Piyush  I see that you are enjoying romantic comedies.Do recommend good comedy mangas(preferably non-shoujos) you come across.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

I got bored of Lovely complex but its a damn funny anime.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

kisame said:


> @Piyush  I see that you are enjoying romantic comedies.Do recommend good comedy mangas(preferably non-shoujos) you come across.


Now that you mentioned it, I think I have mainly read romcom manga with Shoujo characters. I hardly came across the ones you required. I think Dead5, Extremegamer, Whitestar and Nims can help you in this one 
The only one I finished *(Josei)* are

Hachimitsu to Clover
Clover
Hapi Mari


Gollum said:


> I got bored of Lovely complex but its a damn funny anime.


Why bored? Somewhat repetitive?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I think I have mainly read romcom manga with Shoujo characters. I hardly came across the ones you required. I think Dead5, Extremegamer, Whitestar and Nims can help you in this one
> The only one I finished *(Josei)* are
> 
> Hachimitsu to Clover
> ...



It just keeps going on and on.
Claymore was my fav


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,Midori no Hibi is old anime & back in 2004 there wasn't need of censoring for such animes unlike today where most of the time such shows get a censored TV release & then months later an uncensored dvd/bluray release.i am pretty sure the TV version aired on AXN was almost same as the DVD version.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,Midori no Hibi is old anime & back in 2004 there wasn't need of censoring for such animes unlike today where most of the time such shows get a censored TV release & then months later an uncensored dvd/bluray release.i am pretty sure the TV version aired on AXN was almost same as the DVD version.



Did it have booty? Mostly tits. You might be able to answer that, lol.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2013)

*Finished lovely complex.* What a ride it was. And I'm actually sad because I wanted it to continue forever 
Anyway regarding review, I read the manga and to be honest I never felt not a single time that there was missing something. The expressions were perfectly distributed, the humor even though sometimes being repetitive still made me laugh,...... 

Still this story will be special in all aspects
*9.5/10*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,it was 8 years ago so don't remember much but i do remember a bath scene which by today's standards is pretty tame so didn't required any censoring.anyway since it was based on a shounen manga there would be no explicit scenes to censor.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,it was 8 years ago so don't remember much but i do remember a bath scene which by today's standards is pretty tame so didn't required any censoring.anyway since it was based on a shounen manga there would be no explicit scenes to censor.



I think if I post screenshots here, I will be banned for a while and those posts deleted. There were some explicit scenes.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I think if I post screenshots here, I will be banned for a while and those posts deleted. There were some explicit scenes.



u can post links.....

btw completed freezing.........



Piyush said:


> *Finished lovely complex.* What a ride it was. And I'm actually sad because I wanted it to continue forever
> Anyway regarding review, I read the manga and to be honest I never felt not a single time that there was missing something. The expressions were perfectly distributed, the humor even though sometimes being repetitive still made me laugh,......
> 
> Still this story will be special in all aspects
> *9.5/10*


anime or manga??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u can post links.....



Links to explicit content also result in bans I think. Otherwise we would have a few XXX video links on our forum by now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Links to explicit content also result in bans I think. Otherwise we would have a few XXX video links on our forum by now.



is that anime that rated R??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> is that anime that rated R??



Nope, but the scenes I'm referring to would not pass muster on Indian television or thinkdigit forums.

Although it's mostly "ignore the fanservice" because it isn't a fanservice oriented anime/manga, there exist scenes that I can't post here nontheless.

One of my previous posts clearly asked if the show had uncensored tits when shown on animax or AXN in India.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anime or manga??



Manga.
And right now downloading anime just for expressions


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 12, 2013)

Planning to do a K-On marathon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,send me a PM & if possible episode no.i have fansub TV version & if those scenes were in there then most likely they were also there in Indian release.btw in 2004 there wasn't much censoring/monitoring of TV channels in India so most likely japanese TV version was aired as such since in japan too there is censoring for anime.it is only in recent years that censoring on indian tv channels has become such an issue.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,send me a PM & if possible episode no.i have fansub TV version & if those scenes were in there then most likely they were also there in Indian release.btw in 2004 there wasn't much censoring/monitoring of TV channels in India so most likely japanese TV version was aired as such since in japan too there is censoring for anime.it is only in recent years that censoring on indian tv channels has become such an issue.



I will after checking the episode numbers. Will let you know tomorrow evening (from my time zone UTC -5).


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got bored with Natsuiro Kiseki. Started DMC instead. Pretty awesome so far.

----------------

Finished DMC. Was totally awesome.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Manga.
> And right now downloading anime just for expressions



And the music is fitting too for lovely complex/


----------



## nims11 (Nov 13, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Got bored with Natsuiro Kiseki. Started DMC instead. Pretty awesome so far.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Finished DMC. Was totally awesome.



yup.. I totally laughed my pants off on DMC


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2013)

Faun said:


> And the music is fitting too for lovely complex/



Okay... even better then.

-----------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile continuing Gantz


----------



## debarshi (Nov 13, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Got bored with Natsuiro Kiseki. Started DMC instead. Pretty awesome so far.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Finished DMC. Was totally awesome.




DMC as in?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

debarshi said:


> DMC as in?



I would think Detroit Metal City.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 13, 2013)

EG is right.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I would think Detroit Metal City.



i was thinking devil may cry...........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2013)

another epic One Piece chapter today


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i was thinking devil may cry...........zzzzzzzzzzz



That DMC's anime adaptation was crap.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2013)

Luffy said:


> another epic One Piece chapter today



and Naruto shippuden episode too


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> and Naruto shippuden episode too



yah.. finally it moved a bit


----------



## snap (Nov 14, 2013)

reading "dice the cube that changes everything" and its getting epic can't wait for next chapter


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 14, 2013)

Episode 7 of Kyoukai no Kanata wasn't as good as the previous episodes. I'm a bit disappointed. 

Started ハヤテのごとく！The in universe version of Santa is awesome.

*i.imgur.com/JXo5Z6g.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2013)

which character is that in Hayate?also can you tell me about this afro character gif you posted here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/178684-anti-bollywood-thread-7.html#post2030836


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 14, 2013)

He is a Gendou Ikari wannabe. 



Spoiler



the dude who fires Hayate from his job in the first episode.



The gif is from Uchuu Kyoudai


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> and Naruto shippuden episode too



let me alert you, Shippuden is going to be more cr@ppier in future. Naruto manga is the worst.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Luffy said:


> let me alert you, Shippuden is going to be more cr@ppier in future. Naruto manga is the worst.



and still you read it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> and still you read it



just want to see how more retarded Naruto can get.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Highschool DxD is the best echhi I have ever come across


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys,
Where did you get 720P Rip(100MB) but good quality Anime ?
I'm looking for 'Saint Seiya Omega' series and other popular series too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Highschool DxD is the best echhi I have ever come across



You, sir, have obviously not seen Kissxsis. Or read Velvet Kiss.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Highschool DxD is the best echhi I have ever come across


To love-ru series was better imo as compared to HS DxD


Extreme Gamer said:


> You, sir, have obviously not seen Kissxsis. Or read Velvet Kiss.


Thats sick, putting sisters and a brother


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> To love-ru series was better imo as compared to HS DxD
> 
> Thats sick, putting sisters and a brother



Can't say the same for Velvet Kiss. Also, in Kissxsis they were step-siblings. They could have been IRL couples. Genetics allows it.

You need to be more liberal in your thinking. Japanese culture allows 2nd cousins to marry (or at least it used to in the past), step-siblings are nothing.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Can't say the same for Velvet Kiss. Also, in Kissxsis they were step-siblings. They could have been IRL couples. Genetics allows it.
> 
> You need to be more liberal in your thinking. Japanese culture allows 2nd cousins to marry (or at least it used to in the past), step-siblings are nothing.


Ok looks like I ran off the details that they were step siblings. I thought they were real deal.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Can't say the same for Velvet Kiss. Also, in Kissxsis they were step-siblings. They could have been IRL couples. Genetics allows it.
> 
> You need to be more liberal in your thinking. Japanese culture allows 2nd cousins to marry (or at least it used to in the past), step-siblings are nothing.



IRL meaning???


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2013)

Luffy said:


> just want to see how more retarded Naruto can get.



just admit it...you love it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> IRL meaning???



In Real Life.



Piyush said:


> Ok looks like I ran off the details that they were step siblings. I thought they were real deal.



It's okay 

I'm sure you will enjoy Yosuga no Sora


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It's okay
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy Yosuga no Sora


I read Aki-Sora till 17th chapter. I can take anything


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I read Aki-Sora till 17th chapter. I can take anything



I mentioned Velvet Kiss for a reason 

Although, do find me an incest series that DOES NOT have fan service.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You, sir, have obviously not seen Kissxsis. Or read Velvet Kiss.



I hated KissXSis...


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2013)

Here guys !
My Sister, My Love - AsianWiki


----------



## RBX (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you guys use for watching anime ? I generally use VLC but have been often recommended MPC-HC. With K-Lite, the quality was pretty bad even after applying debanding and other stuff. Now switched to CCCP, and am using Nvidia CUVID decoder (LAV); the quality in VLC still appears to be better.

E.g., the Yayakoma's beak's edges appear quite jagged in MPC-HC.
*i.imgur.com/llOQPuU.png

Full:
MPC-HC: *i.imgur.com/0o6mEIn.png
VLC: *i.imgur.com/ofRS0N3.png


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 15, 2013)

Episode 7 of Kill La Kill was awesome. センーイーソシツ！！！

Teary Mako is best Mako.

Not enough Nudist Beach though.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm bored of same animes again and again at Animax.
Looking for for new sources.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2013)

i dare all those of you who say they can take anything ecchi to read this 
Oretama


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Episode 7 of Kill La Kill was awesome. センーイーソシツ！！！
> 
> Teary Mako is best Mako.
> 
> Not enough Nudist Beach though.



Yeah, missed Nudist Beach. However, was a good ep with an amazing satsuki.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Yeah, missed Nudist Beach. However, was a good ep with an amazing satsuki.



The bust of the father was one of my favorite details. 

-------------

Continuing with Hayate no Gotoku! This is absolutely hilarious.

Mechservice episode FTW.

Nonohara is probably my favorite character.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2013)

Completed 2  H-mangas
---*Glass no megami 18/27 *: Decent story with decent echhi
---*Hen 70/96*: Old and funny(like funny when you see them coz the manga is old) art of characters but OKish story


----------



## nims11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fisheye Placebo is an amazing webcomic. Not much covered yet, but is promising. Superb art...
Fisheye Placebo :: Intro


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> What do you guys use for watching anime ? I generally use VLC but have been often recommended MPC-HC. With K-Lite, the quality was pretty bad even after applying debanding and other stuff. Now switched to CCCP, and am using Nvidia CUVID decoder (LAV); the quality in VLC still appears to be better.
> 
> E.g., the Yayakoma's beak's edges appear quite jagged in MPC-HC.
> *i.imgur.com/llOQPuU.png
> ...



I use CCCP, which has MPC-HC integrated in it's installer.


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Fisheye Placebo is an amazing webcomic. Not much covered yet, but is promising. Superb art...
> Fisheye Placebo :: Intro



it is great but i wonder how it will span out in future chapters


----------



## kisame (Nov 16, 2013)

"The Gamer" is getting more and more interesting.Skill books in real life.Now thats something i would love to have.

Anyway, anyone looking for a manga with rpg elements in real life should definitely give this a try.


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

@kisame

try "dice the cube.." similar to the gamer but more epic 


hooked to this air gear amv and the song



Spoiler







its from its ova. great anime recommended to all, if you don't mind a little fanservice


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

kisame said:


> "The Gamer" is getting more and more interesting.Skill books in real life.Now thats something i would love to have.
> 
> Anyway, anyone looking for a manga with rpg elements in real life should definitely give this a try.



Started today.
So far so good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Completed 2  H-mangas
> ---*Glass no megami 18/27 *: Decent story with decent echhi
> ---*Hen 70/96*: Old and funny(like funny when you see them coz the manga is old) art of characters but OKish story


lol dude how many manga have u read till now?



Extreme Gamer said:


> I use CCCP, which has MPC-HC integrated in it's installer.



how is potplayer i think u guys only suggested it.........



snap said:


> @kisame
> 
> try "dice the cube.." similar to the gamer but more epic
> 
> ...



is that air gear didn't saw any of those scenes at main series can u pm me the link to encoded ova episodes.......

too bad they didn't finish this,.........


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

^^

i don't download animes anymore, i watched the ova online


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> i don't download animes anymore, i watched the ova online



i can't cause of bandwidth issues.............


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2013)

well other members have more idea regarding download's they will surely help


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol dude how many manga have u read till now?



Dont remember......not more than 30 thats for sure.  . I find reading manga much much better now. No jhanjhat of downloading anime.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/y8EeSbl.png

Best anime ever.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/y8EeSbl.png
> 
> Best anime ever.



buckets?

lol......


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 16, 2013)

These guys lampoon everything, ranging from Code Geass to Metal Gear Solid to Dragon Ball Z to Evangelion.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2013)

dead5 said:


> These guys lampoon everything, ranging from Code Geass to Metal Gear Solid to Dragon Ball Z to Evangelion.



any specific anime??


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 16, 2013)

^Hayate no Gotoku!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i dare all those of you who say they can take anything ecchi to read this
> Oretama



LoL... but thanks

My Balls|私のボール

[IMGG]*m.mhcdn.net/store/manga/378/cover.jpg?v=1366170067[/IMGG]

_The fate of the world rests on one man's shoulders. Or, to put it more exactly, it rests on his balls. 

In a freak sealing accident the Queen of Terror is sealed into Satou Kohta's balls, thus preventing her from reigning destruction on the world. However a lesser devil, Elyse, has been sent up to Earth to release the Queen at all costs. The only way to do so is to make Kohta ejaculate, and Elyse only has 30 days to do it. The battle for mankind has begun—in Kohta's pants. _
Elsewhere,

[YOUTUBE]IoVb6-s-wEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how is potplayer i think u guys only suggested it.........



If it works, it's good enough, I think. I didn't suggest potplayer at all though 



snap said:


> @kisame
> 
> try "dice the cube.." similar to the gamer but more epic
> 
> ...



This isn't a japanese band's song...dafaq?


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2013)

^^
its from The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I heard someone talk  about "The Gamer". Could someone link me to it?



snap said:


> ^^
> its from The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus



I know. It was just weird.


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2013)

^^
 can we link to online manga reading sites?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> can we link to online manga reading sites?



There are other ways of communication


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> i don't download animes anymore, i watched the ova online



I watch only on TV.


----------



## kisame (Nov 17, 2013)

Read 10 chapters of Feng Shen ji.Very good and interesting start to the story.


> From: Easy Going Scans
> 
> The Great Shang dynasty has been in power for many years but the Gods find fault with the new emperor. Instead of submitting to their will at the expense of his people, the Emperor resolves to throw off the Gods' yoke and free humanity. However, not only the Gods but a rival, the young Zhou who submits to the Gods' will for his own purposes will face him!
> 
> The fate of the dynasty, nay, the fate of all humanity will be determined by this great battle between the forces of Heaven and Earth!


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2013)

Watched Attack on Titan. Average anime.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Attack on Titan. Average anime.



Felt the same here. Dunno why it was so much hyped


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Attack on Titan. Average anime.



>Implying Shingeki no Kyojin isn't the next Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Jokes aside, I personally enjoyed it a lot, especially the soundtrack.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2013)

pot player is created by the same guy who created KMPlayer & then sold it to pandora meaning pot player is kind of successor to KMPlayer & since it is actively developed it keeps adding features & bug fixes.as far as i know it is the only free player which has the capability of recording full screen videos playing on screen inside any other application(like TV tuner software) just like those recording function set top boxes using directx 9/10/11 & openGL.


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2013)

kisame said:


> Read 10 chapters of Feng Shen ji.Very good and interesting start to the story.



tfs  read 20 chapters very good i must say


----------



## nims11 (Nov 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Felt the same here. Dunno why it was so much hyped



I loved it. The concept wasn't anything new, but the style was. It is the kind of anime I can use to bring people into anime rather than Death Note, which I found pretty average..


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Felt the same here. Dunno why it was so much hyped



tried to watch first episode, those huge nekkid mindless giants gave me creeps. doono if i will progress further or not.


----------



## kisame (Nov 17, 2013)

Read all available chapters of Feng Shen Ji.Scored 8.5/10.
Here is a review from a MAL user.


> review by tcubed
> 
> We'll start off with the story. The main character isn't some sort of tragic hero, he is somebody that you actually start off disliking straight from the bat. His arrogance, weakness and selfishness are somewhat irritating when compared to the other characters, this however doesn't last very long.
> 
> ...


----------



## nims11 (Nov 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> tried to watch first episode, those huge nekkid mindless giants gave me creeps. doono if i will progress further or not.



I loved the way this anime depicted human helplessness and struggle...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2013)

i will take death note over shows/stories like attack on titan any day simply because death note presents an age old moral dilemma:how far would you go for your view of "justice" even if it involves committing injustice?anyway i think it is more of age/maturity/personality factor that decides people getting into anime.i know many who got into anime watching death note & i am pretty sure they wouldn't be as as impressed by a show like attack on titan if it was their 1st anime.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 17, 2013)

icebags said:


> tried to watch first episode, those huge nekkid mindless giants gave me creeps. doono if i will progress further or not.



Don't worry. It turns in to this not much later:

*static.fjcdn.com/large/pictures/4a/8b/4a8be1_4738604.jpg



nims11 said:


> I loved the way this anime depicted human helplessness and struggle...



I loved the eye and ear candy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

I liked Code Geass more than Death Note because of more girls  

(nah, it was because of more developed story and epic ending. DN's ending was kind of lame)

Beelzebub has a super funny chapter this week


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 18, 2013)

anyone watched future diary?? or swords art online??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> anyone watched future diary?? or swords art online??



if i'm correct, Future Dairy means Mirai Nikki?

I have it but haven't watched it yet. 

SAO got good review from my friends.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> if i'm correct, Future Dairy means Mirai Nikki?
> 
> I have it but haven't watched it yet.
> 
> SAO got good review from my friends.



yes i mean mirai nikki (its hard to remember these names)
but SAO ep.1 was so awesome

started watching higschool of the dead too....thought i would never say it but, boobs ruined it


----------



## icebags (Nov 18, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Don't worry. It turns in to this not much later:
> 
> *static.fjcdn.com/large/pictures/4a/8b/4a8be1_4738604.jpg



ohaio tatan sama. anataga honto ni kowai desu.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> ohaio tatan sama. anataga honto ni kowai desu.



いいえ、巨人様がほんとに怖くないです。ほんとに可愛いですよ。

（No, he's not really scary. He is really cute, man.)


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I loved the eye and ear candy.



I preferred the art style of Madoka Magica and the visual display of emotions in Lovely Complex.

Attack on Titan was run of the mill anime which dragged on for a while in between episodes. There was so much scope for potato girl and many more things could have been developed better. Poor execution.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 18, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> started watching higschool of the dead too....thought i would never say it but, boobs ruined it



I feel Highschool of the dead never tried to be anything else than an echhi action anime, and did a good job with it...

Any review on Aria series?


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

How many episodes for this anime ? 
Kimi no Iru Machi: Tasogare Kousaten Episode OVA 1 English Sub/Dub

I could find only 2 and there is a new release which looks entirely different.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 18, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I feel Highschool of the dead never tried to be anything else than an echhi action anime, and did a good job with it...
> 
> Any review on Aria series?



never knew that i thought it was going to have a deep story...i guess ill stop watching it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2013)

@Faun,i suggest dropping Kimi no Iru Machi simply because it will never be fully adapted to anime because of its size(252 chapters & ongoing).manga(at least upto around ch165 is very good).also the 2ep OVA does not start from the beginning of the manga.i suggest suzuka series from the same author which at least adapted into anime with half of the manga(starting 9 volumes out of total 18).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Any review on Aria series?



I hope you mean Aria the Animation, and not Hidan no Aria.

If you mean the former, then I would say you should watch it if you're looking for something to feel good about. Don't go by level of maturity - this is a slice of life anime set in a utopia, so not much action. Instead, enjoy the scenery porn, the music and the light comedy. In the end the show is supposed to be a heartwarmer, not something like Evangelion with it's deep psychological levels and stuff.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I hope you mean Aria the Animation, and not Hidan no Aria.
> 
> If you mean the former, then I would say you should watch it if you're looking for something to feel good about. Don't go by level of maturity - this is a slice of life anime set in a utopia, so not much action. Instead, enjoy the scenery porn, the music and the light comedy. In the end the show is supposed to be a heartwarmer, not something like Evangelion with it's deep psychological levels and stuff.



I meant the aria series (Animation, natural, origination) in general. Thanks, I like the sound of it, will definitely try.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I meant the aria series (Animation, natural, origination) in general. Thanks, I like the sound of it, will definitely try.



That's what I meant too.

Natural is only the 2nd season of Aria. So Included it in the ambit of Animation.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Faun,i suggest dropping Kimi no Iru Machi simply because it will never be fully adapted to anime because of its size(252 chapters & ongoing).manga(at least upto around ch165 is very good).also the 2ep OVA does not start from the beginning of the manga.i suggest suzuka series from the same author which at least adapted into anime with half of the manga(starting 9 volumes out of total 18).



Watched 1st episode of Suzuka. Missing the art style, narration and seamless transitions. Kimi no Iru Machi looks more emotionally appealing. 

Any other anime which you think has same variables ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 18, 2013)

dead5 said:


> >Implying Shingeki no Kyojin isn't the next Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> 
> Jokes aside, I personally enjoyed it a lot, especially the soundtrack.



that color i couldn't read it properly any problem with my monitors or my eye??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> that color i couldn't read it properly any problem with my monitors or my eye??


My monitor renders it just fine. That said, the dell S2240 should also be able to display it flawlessly.


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> いいえ、巨人様がほんとに怖くないです。ほんとに可愛いですよ。
> 
> （No, he's not really scary. He is really cute, man.)



arega kawaiidearu baai, kowaii wa nandeska ? >.>


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2013)

icebags said:


> arega kawaiidearu baai, kowaii wa nandeska ? >.>



That is beyond my current level of Japanese understanding. Especially if you use romaji.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That is beyond my current level of Japanese understanding. Especially if you use romaji.



he wrote the Romanji for your kanji 

Just want to sing this song to a girl I know. hope she'll understand 

(Beelzebub 4th opening, Baby U by MBLAQ)


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That is beyond my current level of Japanese understanding. Especially if you use romaji.



= arega kawaii nara, kowaii wa nandesu ka?

nara = dearu baai = case / if

if tha's cute, whats scary ?



Luffy said:


> he wrote the Romanji for your kanji



i cant read kanji, poor memory problem.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 19, 2013)

icebags said:


> i cant read kanji, poor memory problem.



Install the IME, it will translate automatically.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 19, 2013)

icebags said:


> arega kawaiidearu baai, kowaii wa nandeska ? >.>



スーパーグランゼボーマより。


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2013)

@Faun,try Kaichou wa Maid-sama! & Itazura na Kiss.though not exactly like Kimi no Iru Machi both are based on mangas considered good romance stories.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2013)

^^already watching Maid Sama. That jump from the rooftop 

Thanks for the other recommendation.


----------



## icebags (Nov 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> スーパーグランゼボーマより。



*media.animevice.com/uploads/3/34507/650194-antispiral_mad.png



Extreme Gamer said:


> Install the IME, it will translate automatically.



didnt know, i just use online romaji translators when need.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

icebags said:


> *media.animevice.com/uploads/3/34507/650194-antispiral_mad.png
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know, i just use online romaji translators when need.



If you're on Win7/8, you should be able to activate the IME.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you're on Win7/8, you should be able to activate the IME.



Google IME is superior. I'd also recommend using Anki to help memorize the Kanji.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I'd also recommend using Anki to help memorize the Kanji.



This, although I don't need it lmao.

Windows IME works just fine for me. In fact, it kana into the right kanji better than Google translate's version.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This, although I don't need it lmao.
> 
> Windows IME works just fine for me. In fact, it kana into the right kanji better than Google translate's version.



Google Translate doesn't power the Google IME.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2013)

Started watching Kimi ni Todoke.

They got it in real movie style too:



Finished 7th episode of Maid Sama. So far, so good.


----------



## kisame (Nov 20, 2013)

Just finished reading latest chapter of Kyoukai no Rinne.8/10
From MAL


> As a child Sakura Mamiya mysteriously disappeared in the woods behind her grandma's home. She returned whole and healthy, but since then she has had the power to see ghosts. Now a teenager, she just wishes the ghosts would leave her alone! At school, the desk next to Sakura’s has been empty since the start of the school year, then one day her always-absent classmate shows up, and he's far more than what he seems!



From the author of Inuyasha and Ranma1/2, this manga revolves around half shinigami male lead and female lead who can see ghosts.They help spirits to move on.
Manga is episodic in nature with interesting stories and good humour.Both leads have interesting and likeable personalities.
If you like episodic manga with light comedy and supernatural elements, give it a shot.(If you are looking for romance, you will be disappointed).


Spoiler



*z.mfcdn.net/store/manga/5793/08-072.0/compressed/u002.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> My monitor renders it just fine. That said, the dell S2240 should also be able to display it flawlessly.



my monitors also renders it and i can read it properly but unlike black i really have to stress my eyes to read it(i think m color blind)..........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Google Translate doesn't power the Google IME.



But google translate is powered by the google IME. How else do you think they get the hepburn transliteration or the  "did you mean"?



gta0gagan said:


> my monitors also renders it and i can read it properly but unlike black i really have to stress my eyes to read it(i think m color blind)..........



Weird. You should consult your doctor. Seriously.


----------



## icebags (Nov 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you're on Win7/8, you should be able to activate the IME.



ime converts kanji to roma or hira ? i think it does the opposite ? *static.d-addicts.com/da/forum/images/smiles/icon_scratch.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> But google translate is powered by the google IME. How else do you think they get the hepburn transliteration or the  "did you mean"?



*cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/thumb/5/50/352Kecleon.png/250px-352Kecleon.png

Google uses a separate Machine Learnt phonetic input system for that.



icebags said:


> ime converts kanji to roma or hira ? i think it does the opposite ? *static.d-addicts.com/da/forum/images/smiles/icon_scratch.gif



It converts romaji to hiragana and katakana, with drop downs from where you can select the kanji.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2013)

icebags said:


> ime converts kanji to roma or hira ? i think it does the opposite ? *static.d-addicts.com/da/forum/images/smiles/icon_scratch.gif



Converts romaji to hiragana or katakana (depending on preferences) and that gets converted to kanji.

*fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/187/2/6/unicorn_gundam_by_miragecld-d567y9h.jpg

HOLY ****.


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2013)

u ppl know what, u should really post in language thread. i created that thread for conversation practice, for gods sake.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> u ppl know what, u should really post in language thread. i created that thread for conversation practice, for gods sake.



yup it totally spoils the fun for language noobs like me..........

@ mods thread getting derailed here........

ok not an update of now but finished guilty crown really liked the soundtrack but guys trust me stop watching after ep 12 or so...........


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2013)

I wonder why they talk in kanji and whatever the dialects are. Whats the point if we cant get them


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2013)

u hear it all the time when watching animes. 

ontopic: u prefer original audio or eng dubs for animes ?

and someone pls remind me the name of this cartoon show i watched many many years ago in stur plaus / sony may be. the plot was like. a bit like narnian tale, 4-5 friends gone stuck in some other world, and they are given items, someone had sword another had a shield, the shield holder guy was a bit cowardly though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I wonder why they talk in kanji and whatever the dialects are. Whats the point if we cant get them



Nobody can talk in kanji, seriously.

icebags, I posted that cosplay picture BECAUSE the thread was getting derailed. It was time to bring it back to normal.

Given how manga and anime discussions dominate this thread, I think a little bit of japanese can't hurt. I do provide translations alongside so that you guys know what the conversation is.

I very much prefer the japanese audio. The english dubs usually sound weird, or the intonation is just wrong.


----------



## kisame (Nov 22, 2013)

@icebags Dungeons and Dragons
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d7/Dungeons_and_Dragons_DVD_boxset_art.jpg/220px-Dungeons_and_Dragons_DVD_boxset_art.jpg

OnTopic:I also prefer Japanese audio.Now watching anime in english just feels weird.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> yup it totally spoils the fun for language noobs like me..........
> 
> @ mods thread getting derailed here........
> 
> ok not an update of now but finished guilty crown really liked the soundtrack but guys trust me stop watching after ep 12 or so...........



When was the last time Hiroyuki Sawano produced a soundtrack that wasn't amazing?



Piyush said:


> I wonder why they talk in kanji and whatever the dialects are. Whats the point if we cant get them



I wonder why people talk in the latin alphabet.



icebags said:


> u hear it all the time when watching animes.
> 
> ontopic: u prefer original audio or eng dubs for animes ?
> 
> and someone pls remind me the name of this cartoon show i watched many many years ago in stur plaus / sony may be. the plot was like. a bit like narnian tale, 4-5 friends gone stuck in some other world, and they are given items, someone had sword another had a shield, the shield holder guy was a bit cowardly though.



Original definitely. English VA sounds extremely phoned in. DBZ is an exception because Goku sounds wrong with that high pitched voice.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ep. 8 of Kill la Kill was also awesome.

Gamigori is a total badass.

Super excited for the next episode.

Started Sengoku Basara.

Love Date Masamune's anime version.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> u hear it all the time when watching animes.


hahha you are right


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 22, 2013)

Rocket propelled cyborg(?) samurai FTW.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

completed Yu-Gi-Oh! (1998) only 27 episodes
now will watch Duel Monsters


----------



## nims11 (Nov 22, 2013)

Next Kill la Kill is going to be amazing...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

dead5 said:


> When was the last time Hiroyuki Sawano produced a soundtrack that wasn't amazing?


in that case can u suggest other anime having nice songs and plot in this anime plot was pretty good till mid then it screwed up........

guys i do recommend watching guilty crown(9/10)...........

danganronpa (8/10) is also good if u like mystery kind of anime..........

black god is also very watchable 8/10 from me........


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sengoku Basara
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Shingeki no Kyojin
Ao no Exorcist
Mobile Suit Gundam: Unicorn
Kill la Kill
Dennou Coil
Death Note
Hotoko no Ken
K-On
Gundam Wing
Angel Beats
Gun X Sword
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Space Runaway Ideon
Armoured Trooper Votoms
Heavy Metal L-Gaim

Break Blade


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> in that case can u suggest other anime having nice songs



Adding to what dead5 listed:

Mobile Suit Gundam 00
Eureka Seven
Kore Ha Zombie Desu Ka?
Zegapain
Cardcaptor Sakura
Space Cobra
Accel World
Code Geass
Cowboy Bebop
.hack (all of them)
Samurai Champloo


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Adding to what dead5 listed:
> Kore Ha Zombie Desu Ka?



Pretty sure it is read as /wa/ not /ha/. The plot in Code Geass R2 and Akihito the Exiled was a trainwreck. 

Some more:

F-Zero GP Legend
Studio Ghibli (every single one)
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Patlabor
Bakemonogatari
Nisemonogatari
Nekomonogatari
Elfen Lied
FLCL
Fate/Zero
Fate/Stay Night
Soul Eater
Yuyushiki
Clannad
Trigun
Macross 7
Macross Frontier
Super Dimension Fortress Macross
Ghost in the Shell
Sora no Woto
Shinesekai Yori
AKIRA
Psycho Pass
Toradora


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2013)

somany animes all on a sudden ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/7.gif

anyways,


kisame said:


> @icebags Dungeons and Dragons
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d7/Dungeons_and_Dragons_DVD_boxset_art.jpg/220px-Dungeons_and_Dragons_DVD_boxset_art.jpg
> 
> OnTopic:I also prefer Japanese audio.Now watching anime in english just feels weird.



u made my day (though its night .....), i always wanted to rewatch this series, but could never remember the name.

p.s. i love hindi dub shinchan and ranma 1/2


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Sengoku Basara
> *Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann*
> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
> *Shingeki no Kyojin
> ...



i have watched the bolded ones all have great soundtrack except for death note......



Extreme Gamer said:


> Adding to what dead5 listed:
> 
> Mobile Suit Gundam 00
> Eureka Seven
> ...



.hack soundtrack is always on my mobile.........



dead5 said:


> Pretty sure it is read as /wa/ not /ha/. The plot in Code Geass R2 and Akihito the Exiled was a trainwreck.
> 
> Some more:
> 
> ...


hmmm i'll add other into my list too.....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Pretty sure it is read as /wa/ not /ha/. The plot in Code Geass R2 and Akihito the Exiled was a trainwreck.



It's pronounced wa. However, look at the logo. It says "Koreha Zombie Desu Ka?". That's the reason for my naming. I wouldn't reromanize an already romanized spelling. It's following the Hepburn romanization strictly. Remember that the "w" in は is not that pronouced, and は can fluidly roll between "wa" and "ha".


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 24, 2013)

what is your primary site to watch anime? or do you dl via torrent??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> what is your primary site to watch anime? or do you dl via torrent??



Keeping it legit means watching in Crunchyroll. It's good but I don't use it.

I usually download from bakabt and nyaa.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 24, 2013)

Watched the Bolded ones - Looking forward to Kill-la-kill when its finished airing, and Golden Time too

F-Zero GP Legend
*Studio Ghibli (every single one)*
*Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind*
Patlabor
*Bakemonogatari
Nisemonogatari
Nekomonogatari
Elfen Lied
FLCL
Fate/Zero
Fate/Stay Night
Soul Eater
Yuyushiki
Clannad*
Trigun
Macross 7
Macross Frontier
Super Dimension Fortress Macross
*Ghost in the Shell
Sora no Woto*
Shinesekai Yori
AKIRA
Psycho Pass
*Toradora*

Mobile Suit Gundam 00
Eureka Seven
Kore Ha Zombie Desu Ka?
Zegapain
*Cardcaptor Sakura
Space Cobra*
*Accel World*
Code Geass
Cowboy Bebop
.hack (all of them)
Samurai Champloo

Sengoku Basara
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
*Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Shingeki no Kyojin*
Ao no Exorcist
Mobile Suit Gundam: Unicorn
Kill la Kill
Dennou Coil
*Death Note*
Hotoko no Ken
*K-On*
Gundam Wing
*Angel Beats*
Gun X Sword
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Space Runaway Ideon
Armoured Trooper Votoms
Heavy Metal L-Gaim

Break Blade

I'd add 

Black Rock Shooter
Another
Kanon(2006)


----------



## kisame (Nov 25, 2013)

^Seconding Psycho Pass.And it is going to get a second season and a movie.

Read a oneshot "Koe no Katachi".From MAL


> A one-shot about a grade school class that accepts a girl with impaired hearing. Although this one-shot won the 80th Weekly Shounen Magazine Newbie Best Mangaka Award, the vector of the content made it difficult for publication on any manga magazine, until it was picked up, after months of legal dispute, by the February edition of Bessatsu Shounen Magazine, where it got first place despite its being a one-shot. This one-shot was recently re-published in 12th issue of the 2013 Weekly Shounen Magazine.


A 60 page one-shot, it is about a girl with impaired hearing being bullied and the boy bullying her.
It was good read.Recommended if you like short stories.

Also, came across two scripts for manga-reading sites.Not for IE users.
Manga Online Viewer-Loads all pages of a chapter in one page.Most sites are supported.
Webcomic Reader-Loads 5 pages back/forward.Almost all sites are supported.


----------



## snap (Nov 25, 2013)

@frostbite

what happened with the anime convention you were going to?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

^ Nihon Bunkasai.

It was cancelled because of some venue problems.



kisame said:


> Also, came across two scripts for manga-reading sites.Not for IE users.
> Manga Online Viewer-Loads all pages of a chapter in one page.Most sites are supported.
> Webcomic Reader-Loads 5 pages back/forward.Almost all sites are supported.



Download Free Manga Downloader instead.

*sourceforge.net/projects/fmd/


----------



## kisame (Nov 26, 2013)

^Already using it.Scripts come in handy when reading one-shots and weekly chapters.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 29, 2013)

Trigger delivered (Kill la Kill).


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 29, 2013)

someone please suggest me an anime which is similar to Kimi no todoke..


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 29, 2013)

Lovecon and Utena? Just guessing based on Wikipedia.


----------



## snap (Nov 29, 2013)

the gamer's new chapter is out


----------



## kisame (Nov 29, 2013)

^Yep.And it looks like her mother is a high level person.Its getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh man, Bandai has gotten REALLY serious about it's gunpla.

I've watched all the released episodes of Gundam Build Fighters, and their regular announcements on what they're doing for Gunpla this year's end and next year's beginning, it's just amazing.

The fact that they announced _Master Grade_ models of Gundam Build Fighters models, apart from all the customization in the High Grade lineup is a good indicator in itself.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2013)

Collection reached 854 GB's.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Collection reached 854 GB's.



ETA to the elite Terabyte club?


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 30, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/dKNOHA0.jpg



My favourite moment from Hayate no Gotoku!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/dKNOHA0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite moment from Hayate no Gotoku!



don't remember from which season it is.........


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> don't remember from which season it is.........



There is only one season known as Hayate no Gotoku! ....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> There is only one season known as Hayate no Gotoku! ....



That is if u specifically mention "!"
but in a general way of saying:
*myanimelist.net/anime/2026/Hayate_no_Gotoku!
*myanimelist.net/anime/5521/Hayate_no_Gotoku!!:_Atsu_ga_Natsuize_-_Mizugihen!
*myanimelist.net/anime/4192/Hayate_no_Gotoku!!
*myanimelist.net/anime/9958/Hayate_no_Gotoku!_Heaven_Is_a_Place_on_Earth
*myanimelist.net/anime/14653/Hayate_no_Gotoku!_Cant_Take_My_Eyes_Off_You
*myanimelist.net/anime/16982/Hayate_no_Gotoku!_Cuties


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

season is different from OVAs so just ask episode no.if there are multiple seasons & multiple OVAs then too it is better to say something like s02ep03 or ova2ep01 etc.


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shingeki no Hechosensei 

ã€ã‚¨ãƒ¬ãƒªã€‘ã—ã‚“ã’ãã®ã¸ã¡ã‚‡å…ˆç”Ÿ

Couldn't make out the meaning of a fair bit of the text, but it deserves a read through anyway.

Is anybody watching Log Horizon here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ETA to the elite Terabyte club?



Don't know. I'm running out of good low sized 720p encodes. I think 31st Dec should do it.

there's a guy named El Calvin on FB, who has 4 TB  of anime.

I'll try getting some anime from him.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd say I've filled up my 3 Tb as well, nearly. I need to cut down on my downloading Coalgirl encodes. Or look for cheaper storage options....

I'd probably go mad if that drive failed on me.


BTW yeah I'm watching Log Horizon


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

^^i have ~2.5tb anime but 70% of it has a backup in other hard disks & DVDs.i stopped downloading anime earlier this year but maybe in future when i get a new 2tb hdd i will start downloading anime again.

@Luffy,slow down on downloading & start creating backup in other hard disk.it is better to have 1tb of good anime series in 2 hard disks(so total 2tb) than 2tb of anime with good & average series in one hard disk.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2013)

I delete anime from my hdd if they are not worth watching 2nd time/ they are not classic anime like Cowboy Bebpo, which needs to be in every okatu's HDD


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2013)

^^otaku


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

i too delete anime series from backup once i have seen it except for some hard to find series(doesn't matter whether good or bad).my problem is i get very little time to watch anime & till now i have hardly seen 1/4th of my collection so i stopped downloading anime.i spent more time watching tv shows.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn, these are so good mashups  !


----------



## debarshi (Dec 1, 2013)

^ Man.... that was one hell of an anime....... *NICHIJOU*

Exaggeration redefined!!

For those who've watched..... Which was the best scene? Principal vs deer?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2013)

sorry for posting this late.

345 Million Worldwide for One Piece, Luffy in New York Times | Saiyan Island



> Viz Media, the North American licensor for One Piece, has revealed One Piece has over 345 million copies in print across 25 countries worldwide! According to Shueisha, the Japanese company behind One Piece, 300 million of those are in Japan alone.
> 
> In today’s issue of the New York Times, one of the most popular newspapers in the USA, One Piece’s very own Monkey D. Luffy was sparkling in a full page takeover.
> 
> ...



BTW, i'll try to get the FREE retrospective ASAP.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2013)

Watched all Catherine cutscenes, good story



This set had that Akira Yamaoka vibe.


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 2, 2013)

^You basically skipped the best part of Catherine.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^You basically skipped the best part of Catherine.



I don't have a console.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2013)

Read One Piece Chapter 730: 3 cards. 

$hit just got over real



Spoiler



Big Mom is coming



BTW, I got the One Piece Retrospective.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2013)

BAKA!

*i.imgur.com/fK8vS1W.jpg

No, I didn't draw this.


----------



## snap (Dec 4, 2013)

just read koe no katachi don't know what it is but this manga is damn good


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2013)

So there was freeleech on a certain website. Not surprisingly, I downloaded 60-70GB in a day.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So there was freeleech on a certain website. Not surprisingly, I downloaded 60-70GB in a day.



that website was bakabt wasn't it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> that website was bakabt wasn't it



Shhh, gotta respect TDF rules yo.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

Spirited Away The Films of Studio Ghibli | tiff.net

Guess what. I'm actually going to see a few of these movies after my exams. During their screening. AT THE VENUE.

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kisame (Dec 6, 2013)

snap said:


> just read koe no katachi don't know what it is but this manga is damn good


+1 to Koe no Katachi.Especially to its one-shot.


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hiroyuki Sawano back in full force with this episode of Kill la Kill. 



Spoiler



Gamagori X Mako FTW



Looks like Nudist Beach will be back in full force next episode 

I'll just leave this here:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bFmcoaY.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Dec 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Hiroyuki Sawano back in full force with this episode of Kill la Kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me not in college and running low on bandwidth :/ Won't be able to get immediately hands on both kill la kill and kuroko, both of which I was very much waiting for :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Me not in college and running low on bandwidth :/ Won't be able to get immediately hands on both kill la kill and kuroko, both of which I was very much waiting for :/



ur colleges are awesome in my colleges all filesharing and torrent is blocked using cyberoam..............


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ur colleges are awesome in my colleges all filesharing and torrent is blocked using cyberoam..............



Use a VPN.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Use a VPN.



i know what it is but never used it and don't know how to..........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i know what it is but never used it and don't know how to..........



Google is a friend. Also, you're SOL unless you want a paid service.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ur colleges are awesome in my colleges all filesharing and torrent is blocked using cyberoam..............



we too have few restrictions by cyberoam but none too extreme. Also I digged up a prof id which doesn't have data limit. I bypass most restrictions through a ssh tunnel.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2013)

nims11 said:


> we too have few restrictions by cyberoam but none too extreme. Also I digged up a prof id which doesn't have data limit. I bypass most restrictions through a ssh tunnel.



my friends have already tried that nothing works.......

hell even common youtube videos don't work......


----------



## kisame (Dec 9, 2013)

^If you are looking for a free vpn service, try this out
VPN Gate Public VPN Relay Servers List
It has HTTP/SOCKS proxy support.
And the UDP-supported servers can even take care of UDP traffic for you even if you are behind college proxy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12917&d=1386629840


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm acquiring way too much anime. Another ~100GB done by today since last monday.

Also, I've made my way into a private tracker


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2013)

^^take it from someone with experience.slow down a bit,have backup of collection & start watching because you will never get time later.try to finish at least 1/3rd of collection before downloading new series.this way you will also get the benefit of getting the uncensored blu-ray version which usually finish 6-8 months after airing of TV censored version.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, I've made my way into a private tracker


Which one?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Which one?



Animebytes.



whitestar_999 said:


> this way you will also get the benefit of getting the uncensored blu-ray version which usually finish 6-8 months after airing of TV censored version.



You're suggesting that ecchi is my daily bread and butter 

I download the japanese dvd/BDrips. Not tvrips. Except Gundam build fighters, because I'm watching that on youtube.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2013)

hen-tai


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,i was talking in the general sense.i just don't like censoring whether it is ecchi or gore or violence or even language.*since i only watch a series once i want it to be complete/not missing anything even if i don't like it.*e.g.i will download attack on titan bluray version in april,2014 & i assumed you were downloading such series hence the advice about bluray.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,i was talking in the general sense.i just don't like censoring whether it is ecchi or gore or violence or even language.*since i only watch a series once i want it to be complete/not missing anything even if i don't like it.*e.g.i will download attack on titan bluray version in april,2014 & i assumed you were downloading such series hence the advice about bluray.



BDrips aren't censored, LOL.

None of the series I've watched so far were censored. I download single-audio Japanese releases when possible. And yes, i do wait for a series to get completed.

Anyway, I'm gonna replace all of my TVrip and webrip stuff with BDRips wherever I can. Can you list all of the groups you know that do web and tv rips?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^i know but i thought you were downloading a mix of bdrips & tvrips.best way to know about various group releases info & BD release dates is by checking anidb page of a series.MAL is better for comments & reviews but nothing comes close to anidb regarding release info of various groups.e.g.attack on titan anidb page not just list all the releases of all the groups including listing source(lik hdtv,bluray,web etc) but also has release dates of all the planned blu ray volumes too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i know but i thought you were downloading a mix of bdrips & tvrips.best way to know about various group releases info & BD release dates is by checking anidb page of a series.MAL is better for comments & reviews but nothing comes close to anidb regarding release info of various groups.e.g.attack on titan anidb page not just list all the releases of all the groups including listing source(lik hdtv,bluray,web etc) but also has release dates of all the planned blu ray volumes too.



I mostly download BDrips, but sometimes webrips too. Never TVrips unless it is an old show (and there I prefer VHS/cassette encodes).

AFAIK, Crunchyroll rips are uncensored.

That said, I do want to replace some of my previous webrips with BD sources. Can you name the groups that are non-BD/DVDrip releasers? I know HorribleSubs is one.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 11, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I mostly download BDrips, but sometimes webrips too. Never TVrips unless it is an old show (and there I prefer VHS/cassette encodes).
> 
> AFAIK, Crunchyroll rips are uncensored.
> 
> That said, I do want to replace some of my previous webrips with BD sources. Can you name the groups that are non-BD/DVDrip releasers? I know HorribleSubs is one.



Apart from horrible subs:

Kuubi Or it was Kyuubi (720 and 1080)
Pirateb0y (480p)
sage (720)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2013)

horriblesubs is a crunchyroll release encoder group.they simply release crunchyroll streams with added karoake effects & slightly modified subs & that's it.just search the series whose webrips you want to replace on anidb & it will give you info about all the releases available for that particular series.also dvdrips are not always better because groups like E-D,anime supreme,KAA etc use official dvd subs which are mostly censored & americanized compared to "real fansub groups" like eclipse.you can PM me a series name & i will send you details of releases using anidb page as an example if you need some assistance regarding this.

Do you have a subscription to Crunchyroll?


> they don't air uncensored versions, everything they air is the TV versions. If blu-ray versions come out, they won't replace the older videos, or at least what I've seen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2013)

One Piece Chapter 731:


Spoiler



SABO IS ALIVE


*i997.mangapanda.com/one-piece/731/one-piece-4623197.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> horriblesubs is a crunchyroll release encoder group.they simply release crunchyroll streams with added karoake effects & slightly modified subs & that's it.just search the series whose webrips you want to replace on anidb & it will give you info about all the releases available for that particular series.also dvdrips are not always better because groups like E-D,anime supreme,KAA etc use official dvd subs which are mostly censored & americanized compared to "real fansub groups" like eclipse.you can PM me a series name & i will send you details of releases using anidb page as an example if you need some assistance regarding this.
> 
> Do you have a subscription to Crunchyroll?



I don't. A buddy of mine does. Highschool  of the dead was completely uncensored. I think it depends on whether the  TV version itself is censored or not, and in Japan, censorship is less  than in North America.

I avoid DualAudio releases whenever I can. I get JP DVDrips. Also,  there are many instances when censorship isn't even needed. Some  releasers also remux the english release tracks into the Japanese DVDs.

I think all of my HorribleSubs downloads are "clean" shows anyway.  Except one of the Cobra: The Animation releases - but Cobra doesn't  exactly have objectified women to appeal to men.

Horriblesubs:

Polar Bear Cafe (1080p)
Magi (480p)
Kotoura-san (720p)
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas
Free!

Sage:

Daily Lives of Highschool boys (don't see what they'd censor here)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> One Piece Chapter 731:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Remember when I asked you about this guy, wheter he will be alive or not in future, I had doubt whether he really died in that accident or not.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

Between Pom Poko and Kiki's Delivery Service, what would you choose?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Between Pom Poko and Kiki's Delivery Service, what would you choose?



Pom Poko. i downloaded it today. haven't watched it yet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

btw for magi checked anidb page & DmonHiro did 720p & 1080p BD rips of 1st 17 episodes.a simpler way is to check b***bt for completed & available series.their approving process is rigorous & they have one release for each resolution category which is usually the best quality for that resolution.check Kiki's Delivery Service there to check quality difference between various releases.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Pom Poko. i downloaded it today. haven't watched it yet.



I'm going to be watching either of those two in a movie theater after our exams.

The group that runs the Toronto International Film Festival is doing a Studio Ghibli special in the coming days. Spirited Away: The Films of Studio Ghibli | tiff.net



whitestar_999 said:


> btw for magi checked anidb page & DmonHiro did 720p & 1080p BD rips of 1st 17 episodes.a simpler way is to check b***bt for completed & available series.their approving process is rigorous & they have one release for each resolution category which is usually the best quality for that resolution.check Kiki's Delivery Service there to check quality difference between various releases.



Bro, I know that. When I downloaded Magi, a higher resolution version wasn't available. That may have changed now.

Sometimes they have multiple releases in the same category - especially in single audio/dual audio conflicts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^that is why anidb is recommended for checking release status.its database is huge & updates regularly so just by visiting anidb page of a series you can get latest info about various releases.as for multiple releases on b****t yeah they sometimes have multiple releases in a category not just based on audio but also subs quality.e.g.a lower resolution old release can still exist if it has better subs compared to official dvd/bluray subs in higher video quality release even within same resolution.that's not an issue for someone like you with basic understanding of japanese but i for one would rather see a lower quality release with better subs than a higher quality release with mediocre subs.

P.S.btw are you taking any japanese language course over there in toronto.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^that is why anidb is recommended for checking release status.its database is huge & updates regularly so just by visiting anidb page of a series you can get latest info about various releases.as for multiple releases on b****t yeah they sometimes have multiple releases in a category not just based on audio but also subs quality.e.g.a lower resolution old release can still exist if it has better subs compared to official dvd/bluray subs in higher video quality release even within same resolution.that's not an issue for someone like you with basic understanding of japanese but i for one would rather see a lower quality release with better subs than a higher quality release with mediocre subs.
> 
> P.S.btw are you taking any japanese language course over there in toronto.



はい、私は日本語を勉強します。


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

as part of regular curriculum(elective subject etc) or some side/private course?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> as part of regular curriculum(elective subject etc) or some side/private course?



Course. At university.

We don't have a "regular curriculum". This isn't India. We enroll in courses and earn credits that count towards graduation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

i see.but if i remember correctly you are pursuing engg. degree,right?if yes then there must be some core subjects.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i see.but if i remember correctly you are pursuing engg. degree,right?if yes then there must be some core subjects.



No. It's a Computer Science program that I'm trying to specialize in. Not engineering. Never was, never will.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

i mixed up computer science with computer engineering i guess.so how much longer before you become a certified japanese speaker.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 13, 2013)

*Girls und Panzer* is certainly worth a watch

Well, girls on tanks sounded fishy, but I was in for a really good surprise here.. Finished the whole series in one day  .. And it was a nice show for a change from Ef series....

How is Pom Poko?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i mixed up computer science with computer engineering i guess.so how much longer before you become a certified japanese speaker.



Not anytime soon.



debarshi said:


> How is Pom Poko?



IDK. I have to see it first.

Decided to watch Kiki's Delivery Service on the 19th.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 13, 2013)

Anybody watches sword art online??(ive watched almost 16 epi. but it gets different after that)
started full metal alchemist:brotherhood 4 episodes
can anyone suggest some must watch animes??


----------



## kisame (Dec 13, 2013)

^What type???I mean what do you prefer in anime??Action,comedy,romance,drama,etc.


----------



## snap (Dec 13, 2013)

read the manga Tonari no Seki-kun pretty fun


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 13, 2013)

kisame said:


> ^What type???I mean what do you prefer in anime??Action,comedy,romance,drama,etc.


im new to anime so anything works but i dont want romance/ecchi and some really old animes
anything you feel is really a must watch. (i would suggest FMA:Brotherhood and Deathnote and SAO)


----------



## abhidev (Dec 13, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> im new to anime so anything works but i dont want romance/ecchi and some really old animes
> anything you feel is really a must watch. (i would suggest FMA:Brotherhood and Deathnote and SAO)



Have you watched Deathnote?


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 13, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Have you watched Deathnote?


yeah i have watched it, i mentioned it it my post too

EDIT:i think you got confused, i meant that if i was to suggest some i would suggest deathnote sao fma  etc//


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

just read Aku no Hana aka The Flowers of Evil great manga


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,i was talking in the general sense.i just don't like censoring whether it is ecchi or gore or violence or even language.*since i only watch a series once i want it to be complete/not missing anything even if i don't like it.*e.g.i will download attack on titan bluray version in april,2014 & i assumed you were downloading such series hence the advice about bluray.



didn't knew the attack on titan i watched was censored.........



Extreme Gamer said:


> No. It's a Computer Science program that I'm trying to specialize in. Not engineering. Never was, never will.



what kind of cs program requires u to learn japanese??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

@flyingcrow,try Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann & code geass,best action/mecha animes of last decade according to many.

@gta0gagan,attack on titan is not censored on tv(or very minor censoring) but usually blu-ray version for gore series has some extra/more violent scenes.as for taking japanese language course in CS program it is not uncommon because unlike India in many countries you can take courses outside of your undergraduate course main subject area(like language,arts etc in CS,maths,business programs etc) as it offers a more balanced study.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 14, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> im new to anime so anything works but i dont want romance/ecchi and some really old animes
> anything you feel is really a must watch. (i would suggest FMA:Brotherhood and Deathnote and SAO)



in comedy try baka to test, Hayate no gotaku......

if u want a real long anime go for dragon ball z as it is completed.........

if u want to slam ur computer in madness try fortune arterial......(this one really sucks big time).......

personal recommendation watch attack on titan short and very good.........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> didn't knew the attack on titan i watched was censored.........
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of cs program requires u to learn japanese??



-_-

Electives and second majors/minors...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

@flyingcow you can also opt for Samurai Champloo... really good action and comedy and the soundtracks are good too


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> @flyingcow you can also opt for Samurai Champloo... really good action and comedy and the soundtracks are good too





gta0gagan said:


> in comedy try baka to test, Hayate no gotaku......
> 
> if u want a real long anime go for dragon ball z as it is completed.........
> 
> ...





whitestar_999 said:


> @flyingcrow,try Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann & code geass,best action/mecha animes of last decade according to many.
> 
> @gta0gagan,attack on titan is not censored on tv(or very minor censoring) but usually blu-ray version for gore series has some extra/more violent scenes.as for taking japanese language course in CS program it is not uncommon because unlike India in many countries you can take courses outside of your undergraduate course main subject area(like language,arts etc in CS,maths,business programs etc) as it offers a more balanced study.





snap said:


> just read Aku no Hana aka The Flowers of Evil great manga



thank you all for your suggestions i will probably see them all since i have too much of free time 

and what does OVA mean?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> thank you all for your suggestions i will probably see them all since i have too much of free time
> 
> and what does OVA mean?



Original Video Animation.

Also, if you want to watch good stuff, don't forget Planetes, Mobile Suit Gundam, Wolf's Rain, Fullmetal Alchemist (the old one).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

@flyingcrow,since you mentioned it just know that original mobile suit gundam is old series(1979-80) but story-wise it is a classic along with its sequel zeta gundam.

@Extreme Gamer,many people recommend full metal alchemist:brotherhood over the old one since new one follows manga more closely so why you suggested older one(no spoilers as i have yet to see the newer brotherhood series).


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

well slam dunk,yu yu hakusho,law of ueki are also great animes


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Original Video Animation.
> 
> Also, if you want to watch good stuff, don't forget Planetes, Mobile Suit Gundam, Wolf's Rain, Fullmetal Alchemist (the old one).





snap said:


> well slam dunk,yu yu hakusho,law of ueki are also great animes



thanks will check 
does anyone remember an anime on animax where a guy played tennis? and another one with football? i really liked it


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

are you talking prince of tennis and captain tsubasa?


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

snap said:


> are you talking prince of tennis and captain tsubasa?


aaaaah yes!!! thank you very much, arigato, snap-san


----------



## kisame (Dec 14, 2013)

@flyingcow 
For action with good plot, Fate/Zero is recommended.
Psycho-Pass:If you like futuristic settings.Story is based around people protecting law enforcement system and people opposing it.
Mushishi:If you like episodic animes.Zero action.Interesting stories around different types of mushi(insects).
Kaze no Stigma:Typical shonen with a powerful protagonist.But its enjoyable.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

Fate zero was simply amazing


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

kisame said:


> @flyingcow
> For action with good plot, Fate/Zero is recommended.
> Psycho-Pass:If you like futuristic settings.Story is based around people protecting law enforcement system and people opposing it.
> Mushishi:If you like episodic animes.Zero action.Interesting stories around different types of mushi(insects).
> Kaze no Stigma:Typical shonen with a powerful protagonist.But its enjoyable.


yeah i like action animes ty
have you watched mushishi?? how is it? seems interesting but is it a must watch?

and about fate zero, does it have a short story(20-30)? i like animes with a short story ex death note etc with good story the long ones seem to milk the story and have too many useless fillers


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> aaaaah yes!!! thank you very much, arigato, snap-san



It's arigato*u*  ありがと*う*。


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

@Extreme Gamer,many people recommend full metal alchemist:brotherhood over the old one since new one follows manga more closely so why you suggested older one(no spoilers as i have yet to see the newer brotherhood series).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Extreme Gamer,many people recommend full metal alchemist:brotherhood over the old one since new one follows manga more closely so why you suggested older one(no spoilers as i have yet to see the newer brotherhood series).



Because just because Brotherhood is better doesn't mean the old one is bad or deserves no love.


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

he wants the absolutely must watch animes


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

snap said:


> he wants the absolutely must watch animes


It's a must watch 

Keeping slice of life anime out because I'm not sure how much he'll enjoy those. Otherwise I know a few that are must-watch.

*static2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120731143612/gundam/images/a/a6/Delta_Kai_-_Front_View.jpg

Isn't this the coolest looking mecha ever?


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

Spoiler



*static2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090221091958/gurennlagann/images/5/5f/TengenToppaGurren-LagannMECH.jpg


  

btw i read this manga Aku no Hana any views on the manga or the anime? the manga is pretty good.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It's arigato*u*  ありがと*う*。


Wakarimashita 

^ what anime are those 2 from??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Wakarimashita
> 
> ^ what anime are those 2 from??



The second one seems to be from Gurren Lagann.

My pictures is of the Delta Gundam Kai. You won't find him in any anime. But it's a part of the Universal Century timeline in Mobile Suit Gundam, which starts with Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin (new upcoming anime, and existing manga that replace the old Mobile Suit Gundam anime from 1979).

So far, the only way to get a Delta Gundam Kai, is to either get this or to buy the HGUC model kit, apart from a PS3 Game DLC. For the model kit I can provide you links to sellers.


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Wakarimashita
> 
> ^ what anime are those 2 from??



mine is from Gurren Lagann definitely a must watch anime


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

*e.thumbs.redditmedia.com/RUZOT9aBt3vG2qJX.jpg

So, who all saw this coming?



Spoiler



You know the answer if you're following Gundam Build Fighters. If you're not, then you're a sorry lot that needs to watch it.


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone know mangas like "Jin" and "nobunaga no chef" or even the manga "Again" i mean going back in time?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

snap said:


> anyone know mangas like "Jin" and "nobunaga no chef" or even the manga "Again" i mean going back in time?



Heard of them, never read.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2013)

saw jin, good, but depressing.


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2013)

they are very good, i was expecting you guys would give more recommendations for similar mangas


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

snap said:


> they are very good, i was expecting you guys would give more recommendations for similar mangas



You will be envious of my backlog. Also, college...


----------



## debarshi (Dec 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You will be envious of my backlog. Also, college...



The way it is piling up now (upcoming and oldies) I dont think I'll ever be able to catch up with mine either.  

FATE ZERO was amazing

BTW who's catching Little Busters: Refrain?

I didnt like Amnesia though...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally in the next episode of Shippuden... the real face behind Tobi's face will be revealed 



Spoiler



I already know who that is... unfortunately read somewhere online


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2013)

debarshi said:


> The way it is piling up now (upcoming and oldies) I dont think I'll ever be able to catch up with mine either.
> 
> FATE ZERO was amazing
> 
> ...



LB: Refrain is a sequel to its previous story? I played the VN, so have no idea about anime content sequence


----------



## Nue (Dec 16, 2013)

Anybody following Log Horizon? It's getting really interesting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Finally in the next episode of Shippuden... the real face behind Tobi's face will be revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto will beat him using


Spoiler



TALK NO JUTSU 



its the $hittiest anime/manga in the universe.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2013)

Haters gonna hate 

Can you suggest some short anime's like the Fate series?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Can you suggest some short anime's like the Fate series?


Samurai Showdown (only 2 episodes)
and King of Fighters (6 episodes I guess)


----------



## kisame (Dec 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Can you suggest some short anime's like the Fate series?


 Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu yo? 10 episodes
Blood Lad 10 episodes


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2013)

Are they all worth watching?


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

well air gear is a must watch and only have 25 episodes and 3 OVA i think


----------



## kisame (Dec 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Are they all worth watching?


Try one or two episodes.
Also, did you want animes like fate/zero which are also short or only animes which are short??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

^^Flame of Recca is also short and has interesting Arena Fights


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

well flame of recca got almost 50 episodes i think, yu yu hakusho is a must watch


----------



## RBX (Dec 17, 2013)

snap said:


> well flame of recca got almost 50 episodes i think, yu yu hakusho is a must watch


Did someone say Yu Yu Hakusho ? Where can I find it (except youtube) ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it available on Narutoget.com or animefreak.tv ?


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2013)

wait for the reply from the anime downloader's league


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2013)

I generally download it from animefreak.tv....all animes are available


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 17, 2013)

guys suggest me some more good anime long time has passed since i watched something really good.........


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2013)

*i1.ytimg.com/vi/3UvnpxXUBYI/hqdefault.jpg

Currently watching this ^^^

Slapstick comedy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Can you suggest some short anime's like the Fate series?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12996&d=1387310158

a short anime, hmmm, how about Highschool DxD or Highschool Of The Dead 



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Did someone say Yu Yu Hakusho ? Where can I find it (except youtube) ?



get it from animekens.com or hi10anime.com



gta0gagan said:


> guys suggest me some more good anime long time has passed since i watched something really good.........



watch Gintama. Its hilariously amazing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

Started watching Hanamaru Kindergarten. 2 Episodes completed. It's a slice of life by _Gainax_, so I'm sure _nothing_, _absolutely_ nothing could go wrong


----------



## debarshi (Dec 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Started watching Hanamaru Kindergarten. 2 Episodes completed. It's a slice of life by _Gainax_, so I'm sure _nothing_, _absolutely_ nothing could go wrong



The reviews are nice. Gonna watch it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

debarshi said:


> The reviews are nice. Gonna watch it



You should. Let me know what you think about the show after the second episode ends. BTW, watch the EDs because by the looks of it (based on the soundtrack collection I have) they change almost every episode.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

@Piyush,which anime is that?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Piyush,which anime is that?



Gintama.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

Finished Shingeki no Kyojin season 1.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2013)

1st 1Tb Hdd filled with anime.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 1st 1Tb Hdd filled with anime.



And nothing else?



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Did someone say Yu Yu Hakusho ? Where can I find it (except youtube) ?



bakabt, nyaa, kissanime, animebytes



snap said:


> wait for the reply from the anime downloader's league



Who are they?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And nothing else?



i transferred the manga collection (13-14 GB) to other 500 GB HDD.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2013)

I need to buy new HDD cos all HDDs are full now.


----------



## RBX (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> bakabt, nyaa, kissanime, animebytes



BakaBT doesn't keep licensed anime, as for nyaa, it didn't have it when I last checked, but looks like one was added ~ 2 months ago.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> BakaBT doesn't keep licensed anime, as for nyaa, it didn't have it when I last checked, but looks like one was added ~ 2 months ago.



Mate, I downloaded Yu Yu Hakusho from BakaBT.


----------



## Nue (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Mate, I downloaded Yu Yu Hakusho from BakaBT.


Must've been before FUNi licensed it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

Nue said:


> Must've been before FUNi licensed it.



Probably.


----------



## snap (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And nothing else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would say the digit forums 1tb anime downloader's


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2013)

Can someone list down the monogatari series in order for me?

EDIT: *Anyone???* Where are all the anime tycoons gone?


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 20, 2013)

Do you guys prefer subs or dubs??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Do you guys prefer subs or dubs??



Jap audio with eng subs. Until and unless eng dub is of the quality like that of Bleach


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can someone list down the monogatari series in order for me?
> 
> EDIT: *Anyone???* Where are all the anime tycoons gone?



Not familiar with the series. Do you think I wouldn't say anything otherwise?



flyingcow said:


> Do you guys prefer subs or dubs??



Subs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

@Piyush,you mean this(used to air on animax a few years ago)?
*anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4150
what's there to know?it is a simple 39 episode series with another 39  episode sequel(look under directly related anime).btw anime does not completely cover the novel it is based on & from whatever i read novel's ending is sad.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Can someone list down the monogatari series in order for me?
> 
> EDIT: *Anyone???* Where are all the anime tycoons gone?



Okay, no tycoon but I can help 

Here is the Monogatari series in chronological order - in LN style


Bakemonogatari
Kizumonogatari
Nisemonogatari
*Nekomonogatari*
*Kabukimonogatari*
*Hanamonogatari*
*Otorimonogatari*
*Onimonogatari*
*Koimonogatari*
Tsukimonogatari
Owarimonogatari
Zokuowarimonogatari

The parts airing in Monogatari Second Season is bolded..

*Kizumonogatari *is a movie, but it doesn't have a release date yet. The rest are TV series.

According to anime, the chronological order is : 

Nekomonogatari (Black), 
Bakemonogatari, 
Nisemonogatari 
and then
Monogatari Second Season.


Third Season hasn't been announced as becoming animated yet, but that consists of 

Tsukimonogatari
Owarimonogatari
Zokuowarimonogatari



flyingcow said:


> Do you guys prefer subs or dubs??



Subs all the way.... Wouldn't even think of dubs or even dual audio, except for Dragon Ball series (Goku's jap voice is funny)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

i think @Piyush meant anime version.anyway i too thought of bakemonogatari but then remembered the old animax series Saiunkoku Monogatari & posted that.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Okay, no tycoon but I can help
> 
> Here is the Monogatari series in chronological order - in LN style
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton man 
But I'm still confused 
If I want to download anime, from which part I should start? Bakemonogatari or Nekomonogatari?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

that depends on how you like to see a series.e.g.chronologically speaking one should watch new star war movies first as they are prequels & old star war movies later but any real star war movie fan will tell you to do the opposite so it depends.personally i like to see the releases in order of their release so even if there is a prequel released later i will watch it later after watching the now sequel because it aired earlier.

release order is:
bakemonogatari(2010)--nisemonogatari(march 2012)--Nekomonogatari(Kuro)(dec 2012)
chronological order is:
Nekomonogatari(Kuro)(dec 2012)--bakemonogatari(2010)--nisemonogatari(march 2012)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that depends on how you like to see a series.e.g.chronologically speaking one should watch new star war movies first as they are prequels & old star war movies later but any real star war movie fan will tell you to do the opposite so it depends.personally i like to see the releases in order of their release so even if there is a prequel released later i will watch it later after watching the now sequel because it aired earlier.
> 
> release order is:
> bakemonogatari(2010)--nisemonogatari(march 2012)--Nekomonogatari(Kuro)(dec 2012)
> ...



I see. Chronological order it is then . Thank you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

i forgot to add Monogatari second season is last both chronologically & release wise & it is still ongoing.last episode release date is 29th dec.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## debarshi (Dec 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thanks a ton man
> But I'm still confused
> If I want to download anime, from which part I should start? Bakemonogatari or Nekomonogatari?



Well, the way I watched is the way they released the anime : *Bake, **Nise, Neko (Black), Monogatari 2nd*, and I still understood all of it, thanks to Wikipedia

But you can go for the chronological order, as they happen

Nekomonogatari (Black), 
Bakemonogatari, 
Nisemonogatari 
and then
Monogatari Second Season.

Edit: I forgot to check out the page 71   Piyush and whitestar_999 has it covered 

By the way, how are the series that are airing now? Anyone watching them?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 20, 2013)

i have watched Bakemonogatari and really liked it...how are the others compared to it? worth watching?


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have watched Bakemonogatari and really liked it...how are the others compared to it? worth watching?



Absolutely worth it. One of the best series I've watched of that genre


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 23, 2013)

hey guys is it worth reading the manga after finisheing the anime?? coz i just finished fma:b and want to read fma and deathnote manga


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2013)

Hanamaru Kindergarten completed to episode 5.

Watching Howl's Moving Castle at TIFF today at 4PM; D


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

hey guys if any1 finds cybrog kurochan in hindi plz do send me the link.........

and can any1 tell me the name of anime tat used to air in animax .......
the plot goes like this (as i remember)......

certain teens were turned into android after some accident and all and got some special abilities like acceleration (slowing down time)......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys if any1 finds cybrog kurochan *in hindi* plz do send me the link.........







gta0gagan said:


> and can any1 tell me the name of anime tat used to air in animax .......
> the plot goes like this (as i remember)......
> 
> certain teens were turned into android after some accident and all and got some special abilities like acceleration (slowing down time)......



 Cyborg 009.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Cyborg 009.


thnx man ultra fast reply............

and why shocked its real funny when i watched it in hindi..........

wow so many versions of cyborg 009...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2013)

the version aired on animax was this:
*myanimelist.net/anime.php?id=1678


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> thnx man ultra fast reply............
> 
> and why shocked its real funny when i watched it in hindi..........
> 
> wow so many versions of cyborg 009...



Because you watch it in Japanese, not Hindi for the best comedy. The only exception is Takeshi's Castle (which was OK, but still not good).



whitestar_999 said:


> the version aired on animax was this:
> *myanimelist.net/anime.php?id=1678



Yup. But I'd recommend watching the classics all the same.


----------



## RBX (Dec 25, 2013)

I asked a while ago about MPC-HC + CCCP; Despite what I tried, it was too poor compared to VLC.
This is what I came across today, excellent results *myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=516729


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Because you watch it in Japanese, not Hindi for the best comedy. The only exception is Takeshi's Castle (which was OK, but still not good).
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. But I'd recommend watching the classics all the same.


dude idk abt you but i liked the hindi version only idk if same feel will come if i watch in jap now.......


anyway if any1 finds it plz tell me i googled it but couldn't find torrent.......

finished SAO(sword art online)
bakemonogatori
nisemonogatari
now watching mongatari 2nd season.........
any1 here following k valvrave??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I asked a while ago about MPC-HC + CCCP; Despite what I tried, it was too poor compared to VLC.
> This is what I came across today, excellent results *myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=516729



CCCP+MPC-HC saved me when VLC failed to load subtitles for me.



gta0gagan said:


> dude idk abt you but i liked the hindi version only idk if same feel will come if i watch in jap now.......
> 
> 
> anyway if any1 finds it plz tell me i googled it but couldn't find torrent.......
> ...



Haven't seen it but consensual rape. That's all I'm going to say. For a shonen series it has way too many seinen overtones. I've heard it's enjoyeable but it is not on my current watchlist.

In other news, Gundam Build Fighters Episode 12 completed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2013)

madVR+mpc-hc/pot player+xy-subfilter is the best way for video quality provided you have the hardware to run it which now-a-days basically means anything except intel atom though a graphics card like 7750 or equivalent is preferred.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> madVR+mpc-hc/pot player+xy-subfilter is the best way for video quality provided you have the hardware to run it which now-a-days basically means anything except intel atom though a graphics card like 7750 or equivalent is preferred.



Isn't madVR included in CCCP?


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 26, 2013)

Did you guys read all the kanji in Monogatari seasons ?!! I m tired of reading all those kanji between prologue and episode part .  Too fast for me.

And Golden time is boring nowadays.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2013)

madvr never was & probably never will be a part of CCCP as it is too technical & demanding for an average viewer who just wants to see videos without trying to figure out whether to use bicubic or lanczos 4 tap or spline 3 tap.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Did you guys read all the kanji in Monogatari seasons ?!! I m tired of reading all those kanji between prologue and episode part .  Too fast for me.
> 
> And Golden time is boring nowadays.


i have read some not all and because of tat it took me like 32 min to finish a 22 min episode..........



Extreme Gamer said:


> Haven't seen it but consensual rape. That's all I'm going to say. For a shonen series it has way too many seinen overtones. I've heard it's enjoyeable but it is not on my current watchlist.
> 
> In other news, Gundam Build Fighters Episode 12 completed.



idk what seinen is ........(still noob abt all tat) but its pretty good and pretty watchable IMO........


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i have read some not all and because of tat it took me like 32 min to finish a 22 min episode..........
> 
> 
> 
> idk what seinen is ........(still noob abt all tat) but its pretty good and pretty watchable IMO........


seinen=semi-porn i think
sei-semi
nen-porn


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

hmm i thought it meant mature


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> seinen=semi-porn i think
> sei-semi
> nen-porn



Seinen refers to Young man. Check Wikipedia.



gta0gagan said:


> i have read some not all and because of tat it took me like 32 min to finish a 22 min episode..........



Yeah.Too much pause between 5 seconds interval. 

Is Date A Live ! good enough to watch ?


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Seinen refers to Young man. Check Wikipedia.
> 
> Is Date A Live ! good enough to watch ?





snap said:


> hmm i thought it meant mature



WHAAAT!? so code geass isnt a yaoi which means gay-ass?


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> WHAAAT!? so code geass isnt a yaoi which means gay-ass?



what are you trying to say? I couldn't get you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2013)

simple terms:
shounen:boys(naruto,bleach etc)
seinen:men(mature themes like murder,death etc)
shoujo:girls(all those cute magical girls & fairy tale love stories anime)
josei:women(similar to seinen but for women)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Seinen refers to Young man. Check Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its prett good and watchable.,.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> what are you trying to say? I couldn't get you.



never mind it was just a failed troll attempt, which makes the user regret after posting *sigh*


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

^^
well atleast you didn't delete the post


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> seinen=semi-porn i think
> sei-semi
> nen-porn



NO. Seinen means content for a more mature audience. Jesus, why does everyone think with penis-meters...

The actual kanji is： 青年, literally "blue years" or more correctly, age of youth, when you are full of vigour and energy. Also, please refrain from saying things like this because some people might actually believe it.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> NO. Seinen means content for a more mature audience. Jesus, why does everyone think with penis-meters...
> 
> The actual kanji is： 青年, literally "blue years" or more correctly, age of youth, when you are full of vigour and energy. Also, please refrain from saying things like this because some people might actually believe it.



haha i was joking and btw is your avatar=lancelot from code geass?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> haha i was joking and btw is your avatar=lancelot from *code geass*?



definitely not from Code Geass. From Gundam, yes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> haha i was joking and btw is your avatar=lancelot from code geass?



MSN-001X Gundam Delta Kai (δΧ) Unit 01.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2013)

@flyingcrow,if you are confusing gundam with lancelot from code geass then you seriously need to watch at least one gundam series.if you can tolerate old series animation of 1980s then at least watch mobile suit gundam & its sequel mobile suit zeta gundam.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @flyingcrow,if you are confusing gundam with lancelot from code geass then you seriously need to watch at least one gundam series.if you can tolerate old series animation of 1980s then at least watch mobile suit gundam & its sequel mobile suit zeta gundam.



Zeta Gundam has a 1080p remaster. The old 1979 Gundam is being replaced by Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin.

I'd rather he watches Gundam 00.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> definitely not from Code Geass. From Gundam, yes.





Extreme Gamer said:


> MSN-001X Gundam Delta Kai (δΧ) Unit 01.





whitestar_999 said:


> @flyingcrow,if you are confusing gundam with lancelot from code geass then you seriously need to watch at least one gundam series.if you can tolerate old series animation of 1980s then at least watch mobile suit gundam & its sequel mobile suit zeta gundam.



the color looked kinda similar and i watched only 5 episodes of code geass...ok i will give gundam a try but flying crow, seriously?? 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Zeta Gundam has a 1080p remaster. The old 1979 Gundam is being replaced by Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin.
> 
> I'd rather he watches Gundam 00.


i wont be able to watch a 1080p master thoug, ill try 00


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2013)

to me subconsciously flyingcrow made more sense than flyingcow hence the mistake. btw no need to watch 1080p remaster as both mobile suit gundam & zeta gundam are available in usual avi/xvid quality.by old animation i meant the faces & afro style hair cuts.anyway i still suggest watch these 2 series first because every other gundam series has some plot/character/element based on these 2 series so in this way these 2 series can be considered as the foundation of all gundam series.it is my opinion though so if you want to watch any newer gundam series then no problem but in my experience it is less enjoyable to watch original older series after watching a newer version of the series so unless i have no plans to watch the older versions only then i watch newer version first.also i have seen many gundam series & i can say that none is more mature/realistic than these 2 original series.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Why awesome anime like G.T.O has such a hectic ending ?!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2013)

GTO anime covers only half of the manga.manga has a satisfying ending with all issues/matters resolved.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Why awesome anime like G.T.O has such a hectic ending ?!



I did the same mistake by going for anime. But then later /i completed manga and was fully satisfied.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I did the same mistake by going for anime. But then later /i completed manga and was fully satisfied.



Is manga storyline is different from anime storyline ?

EDIT:I had not seen whitestar_999 comment.So please ignore it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Is manga storyline is different from anime storyline ?



2nd half is different *and* better


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Piyush said:


> 2nd half is different *and* better



I have never tried reading Manga before though.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> I have never tried reading Manga before though.



To be honest, I was so furious after learning the fact that manga stories may differ from anime counterparts, thats why I gave GTO manga a try. It was my first manga too 

Now, I'm reading like 18 mangas simultaneously and watching only 1 anime (gintama)


----------



## nims11 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just finished *Durarara!* and it is one of those anime which makes me say *"People! Watch it!"*. I had been watching some the usual type anime since some time and started Durarara for something different. If you crave for plot and story, this anime is for you. I can safely claim the characters here one of the best I have ever seen. Each of them have their own back-story and are well justified in the story line. It was just orgasmic to see the story folding by connecting these characters. Also it was fun to deduce predictions while watching. The mood throughout remains moderate which makes it very enjoyable. There is a lot packed into this 24 ep anime and is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Just finished *Durarara!* and it is one of those anime which makes me say *"People! Watch it!"*. I had been watching some the usual type anime since some time and started Durarara for something different. If you crave for plot and story, this anime is for you. I can safely claim the characters here one of the best I have ever seen. Each of them have their own back-story and are well justified in the story line. It was just orgasmic to see the story folding by connecting these characters. Also it was fun to deduce predictions while watching. The mood throughout remains moderate which makes it very enjoyable. There is a lot packed into this 24 ep anime and is definitely worth a shot.



much appreciated for the review. I was hoping to watch *Durarara !!*. It would be nice to watch again another anime from *Baccano !*'s author.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

@sohan 92 whos the girl in your avatar??


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 28, 2013)

@flyingcow She is Hanekawa(in neko form) from Monogatari series.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> @flyingcow She is Hanekawa(in neko form) from Monogatari series.



i searched all over the interwebs i just couldnt find her, all others have white hair etc, they dont look similar
i even tried reverse image search and it redirected to tdf thread


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 28, 2013)

Hanamaru Kindergarten completed. Started Kodomo no Jikan manga, 1 volume completed.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

1 episode in anime=1 chapter in manga?


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i searched all over the interwebs i just couldnt find her, all others have white hair etc, they dont look similar
> i even tried reverse image search and it redirected to tdf thread



That's true.In neko form Hanekawa has white hair.In my avatar her hair color is inverted.Actually i found this avatar on deviant art.
All credit goes to its respective owner.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

anime is such a huge culture of japan that has spread to the whole world....


----------



## RBX (Dec 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Just finished *Durarara!* and it is one of those anime which makes me say *"People! Watch it!"*. I had been watching some the usual type anime since some time and started Durarara for something different. If you crave for plot and story, this anime is for you. I can safely claim the characters here one of the best I have ever seen. Each of them have their own back-story and are well justified in the story line. It was just orgasmic to see the story folding by connecting these characters. Also it was fun to deduce predictions while watching. The mood throughout remains moderate which makes it very enjoyable. There is a lot packed into this 24 ep anime and is definitely worth a shot.



I once started watching Durarara! but stopped after learning that episodes after 14+ were corrupt, I'll try completing it after getting some disk space.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

some of my anime collection.....
these alone constitutes around 415 GB!!
*i.imgur.com/Wa4cdIt.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> some of my anime collection.....
> these alone constitutes around 415 GB!!



My collection:
Buy Anime @ Animekart: Available Animes!

i haven't updated the list for 3 weeks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> My collection:
> Buy Anime @ Animekart: Available Animes!
> 
> i haven't updated the list for 3 weeks.


dude is that ur website if yes are you selling anime??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude is that ur website if yes are you selling anime??



its my blog and it serves the purpose of letting my friends know if the anime they want is already with me or not.
i thought of distributing Anime to people who can't download such huge volumes of data. i would've charged only the shipping and DVD charges. it was supposed to have almost no profit. Then i calculated that writing DVD's will take a lot of time so i've put that idea on hold.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> its my blog and it serves the purpose of letting my friends know if the anime they want is already with me or not.
> i thought of distributing Anime to people who can't download such huge volumes of data. i would've charged only the shipping and DVD charges. it was supposed to have almost no profit. Then i calculated that writing DVD's will take a lot of time so i've put that idea on hold.



no you can still go on with it but u can make it like cost of DVD+ cost of delivery i.e bus or courrier charges + additional max 50 bucks
i think that is still fair considering u dnt have to download and u rare delivering it to their doorstep......

extra charges cause u need to maintain the site and ur internet ........


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn...Naruto's new episode will be released on Jan 9


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2013)

@flyingcow,typically 1 anime episode=2 or 3 manga chapters.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2013)

Started Bakemonogatari (yea i'm following release order as recommended by many on other forums)
So far so good, completed 10 episodes. I was somewhat at unease in the beginning, but now it feels ok.
Visual art is good.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 29, 2013)

Started watching *Natsume* series. Till now completed *Natsume Yuujinchou*.

Story-*9.5/10*
Animation-*9/10*
Sound-*10/10*

Overall Rating-*9/10*


----------



## nims11 (Dec 30, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I once started watching Durarara! but stopped after learning that episodes after 14+ were corrupt, I'll try completing it after getting some disk space.



sure do, there is a lot of interesting stuffs in the second half..



Piyush said:


> Started Bakemonogatari (yea i'm following release order as recommended by many on other forums)
> So far so good, completed 10 episodes. I was somewhat at unease in the beginning, but now it feels ok.
> Visual art is good.



Monogatari series maintains the same level of enjoyment throughout, which is something I find quite rare among other anime where the enjoyment level varies as the show proceeds.

Anyone follows the manga/novel?



sohan_92 said:


> Started watching *Natsume* series. Till now completed *Natsume Yuujinchou*.
> 
> Story-*9.5/10*
> Animation-*9/10*
> ...



I had got this one since the synopsis appealed to me. Seems like I will be starting it soon. 

btw watching kaze no stigma (wanted some typical shonen, as suggested by someone few pages back here) and The world god only knows Season 2 (Average, but love the protagonist )


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @flyingcow,typically 1 anime episode=2 or 3 manga chapters.


oh and how many chapters is a volume?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

varies from 5-9 chapters depending on manga.my suggestion is skip anime based on ongoing manga as many times they will left you hanging & there is no guarantee that there will be future anime sequel to completely cover the manga when it is finished.many times there is also major variation in story & personalities of major characters when manga is adapted to anime so it is always better to read 2-3 volumes of manga first to compare with initial few anime episodes to decide if anime is worth watching.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I had got this one since the synopsis appealed to me. Seems like I will be starting it soon.



Do watch,you will be never disappointed.Though ending episode of each seasons is not that much eye-catching,but I hope there is a better ending in last season.(_Right now I am on 3rd season_)

After watching Nisemongatari, I never thought there would be incestuous act in it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> After watching Nisemongatari, I never thought there would be incestuous act in it.



Well this is a downer indeed



sohan_92 said:


> Started watching *Natsume* series. Till now completed *Natsume Yuujinchou*.
> 
> Story-*9.5/10*
> Animation-*9/10*
> ...


You reminded me of my stupid experience. It was that time when I was new to anime and I finished downloading Natsume 4 seasons 16gb. Later I came to know that the subtitles were also jap. I was so furious that I removed it from torrent client along with the data. Later I shared my experience with fellows here adn Extreme Gamer suggested that I could have easily got Eng subs. That was the  moment for me


nims11 said:


> Monogatari series maintains the same level of enjoyment throughout, which is something I find quite rare among other anime where the enjoyment level varies as the show proceeds.
> 
> Anyone follows the manga/novel?


Watching anime right now. And may be I'll start manga as soon as I reach the latest chapter of anime (coz i just cant wait for the story )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

*@sohan_92,use spoiler tag.*


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You reminded me of my stupid experience. It was that time when I was new to anime and I finished downloading Natsume 4 seasons 16gb. Later I came to know that the subtitles were also jap. I was so furious that I removed it from torrent client along with the data. Later I shared my experience with fellows here adn Extreme Gamer suggested that I could have easily got Eng subs. That was the  moment for me



*cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/ftpuploads/bloguploads/I-know-that-feel-bro-blank.jpg

I also deleted whole 21GB FMA:Brotherhood thinking it is the reanimated version of FMA.



whitestar_999 said:


> *@sohan_92,use spoiler tag.*



Ahh...my bad.I will keep that in mind next time.

OT: Does remuxing script cause CRC error to video file?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

guys i have a question while watching Toaru Majutsu no Index Episode 07 friend of touma says 
"Losing memory is a special privilege that belongs solely to mysterious, wave-emitting girls" do any1 know which anime he might be referring to??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

@sohan_92,any type of file editing including remuxing will most likely result in modified crc.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @sohan_92,any type of file editing including remuxing will most likely result in modified crc.



That means without source file, remuxing is not possible ?


----------



## kisame (Dec 30, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> That means without source file, remuxing is not possible ?


State the problem you are facing i.e what are you trying to do with the video file??


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

@kisame, Nothing important. I downloaded *Amagami SS* from a certain fansub. But i didn't like the font style though. So, I tried to modify the .ass file by extracting from the video file. After that when I try to mux it again,I am always getting crc error.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> @kisame, Nothing important. I downloaded *Amagami SS* from a certain fansub. But i didn't like the font style though. So, I tried to modify the .ass file by extracting from the video file. After that when I try to mux it again,I am always getting crc error.



try to extract the .ass file using Xmedia Recode. then try remuxing it to video using Xmedia Recode, after you edit it.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> try to extract the .ass file using Xmedia Recode. then try remuxing it to video using Xmedia Recode, after you edit it.



So, in order to remux ,do I have to re-encode the video file or what? I am pretty much newbie to this thing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> So, in order to remux ,do I have to re-encode the video file or what? I am pretty much newbie to this thing.



you won't have to re-encode anything. just set video stream to "copy" instead of "convert" in the menu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

you can apply any font style to .ass subtitles easily using pot player without doing all this.
DVB Support Download Center » Daum PotPlayer » Daum PotPlayer 1.5.40688


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> you won't have to re-encode anything. just set video stream to "copy" instead of "convert" in the menu.



Still getting CRC error. 



whitestar_999 said:


> you can apply any font style to .ass subtitles easily using pot player without doing all this.
> DVB Support Download Center » Daum PotPlayer » Daum PotPlayer 1.5.40688



So is it applicable to single file or multiple files at a time ? As per your suggestion,MPC-HC also can  do the trick.
AFAIK extracting the .ass file from video file and modifying to custom style and then playing it with the video at time is the easiest way.But  I want to mux the both files to one file.

P.S: I want to change the style to UTW Fansub style.(that includes karaoke, alternative dialogues etc.)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2013)

.ass subtitles are customizable on the fly meaning a player can change the font style of an embedded .ass subtitle while playing the video without muxing anything.just download pot player from above link & in preferences--subtitle settings select ass/ssa subtitle style option as override all styles then under subtitle setting select your desired default font which will be used to replace embedded ass/ssa sub style in all the videos played.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> varies from 5-9 chapters depending on manga.my suggestion is skip anime based on ongoing manga as many times they will left you hanging & there is no guarantee that there will be future anime sequel to completely cover the manga when it is finished.many times there is also major variation in story & personalities of major characters when manga is adapted to anime so it is always better to read 2-3 volumes of manga first to compare with initial few anime episodes to decide if anime is worth watching.


thanks for the info sir 

started watching shingeki no kyojin
very good series but i dont quite like the was those kyojin(titans) look


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2014)

Finished Bakemonogatari. Liked it. Watching Nekomonogatari (i know its not in the order but since it was the 1st part in chronological order, I think its fine)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> thanks for the info sir
> 
> started watching shingeki no kyojin
> very good series but i dont quite like the was those kyojin(titans) look



it gets really interesting later on with awesome fights and tear jerking drama.........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> thanks for the info sir
> 
> started watching *shingeki no kyojin*
> very good series but i dont quite like the was those kyojin(titans) look


real action is after episode 6


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> it gets really interesting later on with awesome fights and tear jerking drama.........





Luffy said:


> real action is after episode 6


Actually im already starting to llike it(ep. 2)
the titan with muscles looks so badass when he runs...
did anyone of you read its manga/? is it worth reading its manga after finishing anime.?



gta0gagan said:


> it gets really interesting later on with awesome fights and tear jerking drama.........





Luffy said:


> real action is after episode 6


Actually im already starting to llike it(ep. 2)
the titan with muscles looks so badass when he runs...
did anyone of you read its manga/? is it worth reading its manga after finishing anime.?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Actually im already starting to llike it(ep. 2)
> the titan with muscles looks so badass when he runs...
> did anyone of you read its manga/? is it worth reading its manga after finishing anime.?


yup pretty much worth it but if you dnt want spoilers for another season of anime i suggest leave it in between..............


----------



## snap (Jan 5, 2014)

just occurred to me that dead5 is absent for quite a long time


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 6, 2014)

snap said:


> just occurred to me that dead5 is absent for quite a long time



No comments.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2014)

Started Monogatari Second season. 3 eps so far. Good enough.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dragon ball Z/Tom & jerry, Dexter


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 6, 2014)

started watching kuroko no basket, EPIC! anime...
also shingeki no kyojin has some tragic-shock elements 


Spoiler



EREN DIES WTF!?


----------



## snap (Jan 6, 2014)

haha when i was reading the manga attack on titan i was like "wtf who is the MC then?"

btw did you watch the anime Slam dunk or Dear boys?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 6, 2014)

snap said:


> just occurred to me that dead5 is absent for quite a long time



こんばんは


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Samurai x, Samurai champloo & Death Note are the only anime i've seen..

Totally Addicted to Samurai x !!


----------



## snap (Jan 6, 2014)

dead5 said:


> こんばんは



bro! you are back 

would be more suitable if you had kamina's pic


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 7, 2014)

snap said:


> would be more suitable if you had kamina's pic



Not really....


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

haha what is this the name changing season first gearbox now dead5


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 7, 2014)

Given that I came back here because only because EG sent me a link to your post I'm gonna say it is a coincdence. 

I PMed ico even before I knew gearbox changed his name.


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

you are always welcomed here 

my post is the post that will pierce everyone's hearts with the help of EG


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 7, 2014)

You should change your name too and convince others so that we can have our own daigurren-dan on TDF


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

snap said:


> my post is the post that will pierce everyone's hearts with the help of EG



Erm not really. The only reason I said "no comments" was because anyone who cares to remember certain things would probably ask me why lordgenome didn't _grace the forum with his presence_.


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

btw anyone has any comments on captain tsubasa i know it is a great anime, watched way-way back, i just reminiscence it now and feel satisfied cause it is too long to complete and too late to start i guess


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't even know that the random animes I've been downloading are actually very good.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I didn't even* knew* that the random animes I've been downloading are actually very good.



Change the knew to know 

Always good to improve your English.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Change the knew to know
> 
> Always good to improve your English.



Thanks. I originally typed it as 'know' but then i thought that it rather should be in the past tense.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ Golden rule: No 2 words of past tense can be used together


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I didn't even know that the random animes I've been downloading are actually very good.



What are those random anime you're talking about?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

debarshi said:


> What are those random anime you're talking about?



Ikkitousen (fanservice )
Magi: The labyrinth of Magic
Hokuto No Ken
Kill La Kill
Phi Brain - Kami No Puzzle
Sekirei


----------



## RBX (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Ikkitousen (fanservice )
> Sekirei



I have a lot of such _random_ anime.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 7, 2014)

snap said:


> haha when i was reading the manga attack on titan i was like "wtf who is the MC then?"
> 
> btw did you watch the anime Slam dunk or Dear boys?


haha lol MC, yeah me too, i thought mikasa had to be the "MC" 


Spoiler



But then eren returns 


no, didnt watch slam dunk nor dear boys, are they good? like kuroko no basket good?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I have a lot of such _random_ anime.



Please PM me the list so that i can acquire them.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I have a lot of such _random_ anime.





Luffy said:


> Please PM me the list so that i can acquire them.



In the queue


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha lol MC, yeah me too, i thought mikasa had to be the "MC"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



well dear boys will be good like kuroko no basket but slam dunk is a great anime way better than kuroko imo.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2014)

so every1 gave up on anime or what no updates??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> so every1 gave up on anime or what no updates??



I'm watching Gintama, reached episode 73. But then again I was busy watching Two and a half men season 7 earlier and so I put anime to hold.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 14, 2014)

I watched Evangelion 3.0 Funimation dub in a movie theatre on the 11th 

The dub sucked


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2014)

^^was there any doubt about it?it's funimation after all.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^was there any doubt about it?it's funimation after all.



Eh, Fullmetal Alchemist -_-

Also, the experience of watching in a movie theatre is quite different from the monitor 

So even though I'd already seen 3.33 subbed, the 3.0 movie experience wasn't bad overall. But yeah, a lot of noise, like in Indian cinemas, kinda hurt the experience. I don't want to hear you laugh after very line in the conversation between Kaworu and Shinji when it's not quite as homosexual as you think it is


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

any one played attack on titan game yet?? looks cool


----------



## RBX (Jan 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> so every1 gave up on anime or what no updates??


Watching Code Geass S1, and finally started Katekyo Hitman Reborn.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I'm watching Gintama, reached episode 73. But then again I was busy watching Two and a half men season 7 earlier and so I put anime to hold.



Gintama is a kind of anime you can always watch at your own pace and like it anyway everytime. And the best part is that it gets better as it goes ahead.

---
Watched Gintama Movie Final Chapter (Be Forever Yorozuya). A must watch for Gintama fans. The movie justified itself as a part of Gintama Franchise. I won't say much regarding this except that you watch it. 10/10!

Also watched Steins;Gate movie. The plot and story was pretty good, but I felt it moved too fast. Also I failed to get few small things. Anyway it was a nice experience remembering the moments from the anime while watching it. 8/10!

Currently watching The world God only knows S3, going on pretty fine...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Gintama is a kind of anime you can always watch at your own pace and like it anyway everytime. And the best part is that it gets better as it goes ahead.
> 
> ---
> Watched Gintama Movie Final Chapter (Be Forever Yorozuya). A must watch for Gintama fans. The movie justified itself as a part of Gintama Franchise. I won't say much regarding this except that you watch it. 10/10!


I'm on that ep where there is a revolt from robot maids (forgot the ep no.) . Will resume  a bit later. So far so good, esp those back to back cheesy comments by Kagura and Gintoki


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2014)

never watched FMA(not brotherhood) dub only sub so no idea but heard bad things about funimation handling of DBZ(especially GT) dub.anyway i agree nothing beats watching movie in theater but i didn't expect the same typical Indian crowd reaction in Canadian cinema halls.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> never watched FMA(not brotherhood) dub only sub so no idea but heard bad things about funimation handling of DBZ(especially GT) dub.anyway i agree nothing beats watching movie in theater but i didn't expect the same typical Indian crowd reaction in Australian cinema halls.



Both FMA and BH were done by Funimation. What are you talking about?

And what do you mean by Australian? I'm not in Australia, _mate_.

It really depends on which cinema you go to. There are places like TIFF where you will get dead silence during the movie. And then there are places for the masses like Cineplex where Evangelion was showing.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I'm on that ep where there is a revolt from robot maids (forgot the ep no.) . Will resume  a bit later. So far so good, esp those back to back cheesy comments by Kagura and Gintoki



Not exactly my favorite arc, but Tama joins the cast, so no prob! Kagura and Gintoki comments are evergreen and there are loads of it to come


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2014)

i meant only watched FMA sub & never watched FMA:B(sub or dub) so no idea about Funimation dub for these series.

in a hurry mixed up Canada with Australia somehow.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2014)

Yu-Gi-Oh (Episode 83)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 14, 2014)

guys anyone watched Kokoro Connect? watching it right now, its really good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Gintama is a kind of anime you can always watch at your own pace and like it anyway everytime. And the best part is that it gets better as it goes ahead.
> 
> ---
> Watched Gintama Movie Final Chapter (Be Forever Yorozuya). A must watch for Gintama fans. The movie justified itself as a part of Gintama Franchise. I won't say much regarding this except that you watch it. 10/10!
> ...



when you complete it tell me i want to ask about ending there is a weird ending..........



Extreme Gamer said:


> Eh, Fullmetal Alchemist -_-
> 
> Also, the experience of watching in a movie theatre is quite different from the monitor
> 
> So even though I'd already seen 3.33 subbed, the 3.0 movie experience wasn't bad overall. But yeah, a lot of noise, like in Indian cinemas, kinda hurt the experience. I don't want to hear you laugh after very line in the conversation between Kaworu and Shinji when it's not quite as homosexual as you think it is





whitestar_999 said:


> never watched FMA(not brotherhood) dub only sub so no idea but heard bad things about funimation handling of DBZ(especially GT) dub.anyway i agree nothing beats watching movie in theater but i didn't expect the same typical Indian crowd reaction in Canadian cinema halls.


i have watched FMA brotherhood both in dub and sub idk why its so popular and why it has such a high rank its overrated IMHO........



whitestar_999 said:


> never watched FMA(not brotherhood) dub only sub so no idea but heard bad things about funimation handling of DBZ(especially GT) dub.anyway i agree nothing beats watching movie in theater but i didn't expect the same typical Indian crowd reaction in Canadian cinema halls.



actually i watched that english dub only of DBZ the voice artist of gohan is same as that of main character of soranootoshimono.......... itried watching jap audio one but couldn't handle it.........



whitestar_999 said:


> i meant only watched FMA sub & never watched FMA:B(sub or dub) so no idea about Funimation dub for these series.
> 
> in a hurry mixed up Canada with Australia somehow.



i thought he was in US??



Luffy said:


> I'm watching Gintama, reached episode 73. But then again I was busy watching Two and a half men season 7 earlier and so I put anime to hold.


can u tell what type of show it is by comparing it with other animes .......
is it abt supernatural powers and all?? or alternate dimensions??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can u tell what type of show it is by comparing it with other animes .......
> is it abt supernatural powers and all?? or alternate dimensions??



Here you go:
*myanimelist.net/anime/918/Gintama



> Genres: Action, Comedy, Historical, Parody, Samurai, Sci-Fi, Shounen



Best comedy shounen IMO. and the way Gintama trolls on other fiction is just epic. 



Piyush said:


> I'm on that ep where there is a revolt from robot maids (forgot the ep no.) . Will resume  a bit later. So far so good, esp those back to back cheesy comments by Kagura and Gintoki


you are on episode 70 

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/191/1vyi.jpg
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/835/pdqv.jpg
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/607/y1q5.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i have watched FMA brotherhood both in dub and sub idk why its so popular and why it has such a high rank its overrated IMHO........
> 
> i thought he was in US??



1. Fullmetal Alchemist is one of those rare quality franchises where you have great character progression, good depth, and excellent storytelling. You have to look at it from the context of it's target shounen audience. How many shows targeting shounen completely outclass Fullmetal Alchemist?

Also, the quality of the English dub was excellent. The Japanese dub was defintely better, without question, but then you would have to go back to shows like Cowboy Bebop to find any that actually beat the FMA english dub.

2. Instead of "thinking", please pay attention to profile information...I didn't keep my location a secret.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

Luffy said:


> you are on episode 70
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yup that Mario scene was so hilarious


----------



## nims11 (Jan 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> when you complete it tell me i want to ask about ending there is a weird ending..........



alright hit me up!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Best comedy shounen IMO. and the way Gintama trolls on other fiction is just epic.


DragonBleaPeace


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 15, 2014)

the thread title should be changed to anime/manga discussion thread...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2014)

nims11 said:


> alright hit me up!





Spoiler



in the end he is actuall y depressed after dating so many girls.............


----------



## nims11 (Jan 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> in the end he is actuall y depressed after dating so many girls.............





Spoiler



Because of what happened with chihiro... Also he lied to her about her being not involved when she asked about why he dated her when she didn't have any goddess inside...

Felt bad for chihiro ;(


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

watching gintama reavhed episode 9 , episode 8 was hilarious............


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 17, 2014)

guys gimme link to download gintama from ep1 please, really want to start watching this anime after seeing so many posts about it...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 17, 2014)

Gundam Build Fighters Episode 14 completed.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys gimme link to download gintama from ep1 please, really want to start watching this anime after seeing so many posts about it...





Spoiler



TPB has it... though many leechers Or you can create a script to download each episode from anime airing sites


----------



## RBX (Jan 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TPB has it... though many leechers Or you can create a script to download each episode from anime airing sites



Also available on BakaBT


----------



## nims11 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have seen quite some people dropping gintama. So give it a chance at least till 50 ep. It is not your typical anime which you will watch throughout one after another. For me, it was an anime which I watched at a slow pace, over 2-3 months and it always got better as it proceeded.

btw started mushishi (3 ep so far and I love it!!), Halfway through Kaze no Stigma (I hate it!! will drop it maybe), and resumed World god only knows manga from where anime left...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

nims11 said:


> btw started mushishi (3 ep so far and I love it!!), Halfway through Kaze no Stigma (I hate it!! will drop it maybe), and resumed World god only knows manga from where anime left...



Mushishi have one of the most awesome protagonist I've seen so far 



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Also available on BakaBT



thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

nims11 said:


> I have seen quite some people dropping gintama. So give it a chance at least till 50 ep. It is not your typical anime which you will watch throughout one after another. For me, it was an anime which I watched at a slow pace, over 2-3 months and it always got better as it proceeded.
> 
> btw started mushishi (3 ep so far and I love it!!), Halfway through Kaze no Stigma (I hate it!! will drop it maybe), and resumed World god only knows manga from where anime left...


dude you are spoiling you anime......... there will be another season.........


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

started watching seath note again, ep 24


----------



## kisame (Jan 17, 2014)

Finished Homunculus manga.A fine psychological manga with lots of disturbing scenes.



Piyush said:


> Mushishi have one of the most awesome protagonist I've seen so far


+1.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 17, 2014)

Finished *Angel Beats!* for the 2nd time, and still the same feel trip..... Thanks for recommending *HANAMARU KINDERGARTEN*, it was awesome.....

Will play *Clannad VN* after this 

Following *Taiyou No Ie* manga, I like where this is going.

So any good recommendations for VNs? And for those following Naruto, what do think will happen next. Its pretty much at the ending already.

I'll become a  NEET at this rate, if I follow all the better anime airing this year.... *sigh*


----------



## nims11 (Jan 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude you are spoiling you anime......... there will be another season.........



Ya but I will have to wait. Also manga is pretty well done and the future arc seems interesting...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys gimme link to download gintama from ep1 please, really want to start watching this anime after seeing so many posts about it...





Spoiler



animekens.com

search its batch torrent index too.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2014)

The latest episode of Naruto Shippuden was epic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> The latest episode of Naruto Shippuden was epic



Don't open it if you don't want to spoil the future episodes.



Spoiler



Madara absorbs Hashirama's sage mode, gets all the tailed beasts, kicks Tobirama's a$$ then stabs Sasuke in the chest.

Worst of all, he does this when performing *TALK NO JUTSU* 

Die Kishimoto! Die!!



One Piece: Chapter 734


Spoiler



Cavendish got a bad-ass dual personality


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the site 

does anyone know other sites *related* to anime?
i use animefreak.tv ; 
mangafox ; 
mangareader ;
 animelist ; and
 Anime News Network


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2014)

kisame said:


> Finished Homunculus manga.A fine psychological manga with lots of disturbing scenes



Read the homunculus manga just now :\ it's like watching a person go insane


----------



## RBX (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anyone read Get Backers manga ? Is it worth reading ? And are there any movies, can't find much info on that.

P.S. Really wanted more episodes exploring Limitless Fortress.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 18, 2014)

Elfen Lied (anime) completed.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2014)

finished death note (2nd time)


----------



## kisame (Jan 18, 2014)

snap said:


> Read the homunculus manga just now :\ it's like watching a person go insane


Most disturbing(hilarious?) was


Spoiler



*z.mfcdn.net/store/manga/789/03-000.2/compressed/2.homunculus_v03p132.jpg



Started Noblesse(good comedy scenes + action) and Sanctuary(political+mafia).


----------



## snap (Jan 18, 2014)

^^
haha but i found the last chapter more hilarious 



Spoiler



wtf he sees himself everywhere. I was damn sure that he had a grip on reality and himself knew that they were hallucination but noo in the end he went crazy :\ .i was like, wonder what happens next and bam he went crazy



The gamer is getting more hilarious


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 18, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Elfen Lied (anime) completed.


you didn't find the begining like "wth wtf" and all......


----------



## kisame (Jan 18, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^
> haha but i found the last chapter more hilarious
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think he became so much obsessed with homunculi/hallucinations that he succumbed to them.





> The gamer is getting more hilarious


Yeah.More and more RPG elements in real life.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 18, 2014)

guys whats the diff b/w FMA and FMA- BH


----------



## Piyush (Jan 18, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Has anyone read Get Backers manga ? Is it worth reading ? And are there any movies, can't find much info on that.
> 
> P.S. Really wanted more episodes exploring Limitless Fortress.



I have watched anime only and heard that manga is >>>> anime
So its worth a shot


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> finished death note (2nd time)



It does deserve a re-watch


----------



## nims11 (Jan 18, 2014)

I found death note pretty average. Manga seemed better. Also I hated get backers very much


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys whats the diff b/w FMA and FMA- BH


normal fma follows the story of the manga for sometime then deviates where as fma brotherhood follows the manga story throughout...
also fma bh is newer(better art imo)
~2008
id recommend you watch fma:b first 



nims11 said:


> I found death note pretty average. Manga seemed better. Also I hated get backers very much


for me it was the opposite


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> you didn't find the begining like "wth wtf" and all......



It was pretty tame...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> It does deserve a re-watch


definitely does , one of the best animes imo...

watched gintama today, it was hilariously funny at sometimes but other times it just seemed to be trying too hard to make us laugh
olny watched episode 1+2 though


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys whats the diff b/w FMA and FMA- BH



FMA is the older one that released simultaneously with the manga. The episodes deviated from the manga because the manga was incomplete.

FMA-BH is a retelling of the manga with some changes and a new introduced character. 90% the same as the manga.

Source: I watched both anime and have the manga boxset


----------



## abhidev (Jan 19, 2014)

nims11 said:


> I found death note pretty average. Manga seemed better. Also I hated get backers very much



I have never seen anything like it.... Can you suggest anything that's way better than Death note?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> definitely does , one of the best animes imo...
> 
> watched gintama today, it was hilariously funny at sometimes but other times it just seemed to be trying too hard to make us laugh
> olny watched *episode 1+2* though


those are *FILLER* episodes 



abhidev said:


> I have never seen anything like it.... Can you suggest anything that's way better than* Death note*?



Similar but better: *Code Geass*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Similar *premise* but better: *Code Geass*



FTFY.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2014)

code geass seemed kinda kiddy to me...watched some episodes and lost interest tbh


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 21, 2014)

Finished four seasons of *Natsume series* and I didn't even realize the series was over. (9/10) Eagerly waiting for OVA. (•❤◡❤•)

watching *My youth romantic comedy is wrong as I expected.*. Not that good,not that bad.

And oh yeah,*Fairy Tail* is going to restart in April.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/YU0UaAq.gif


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2014)

^^looks like Estetica but hair color is different.which anime is this?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nobunaga the Fool


----------



## RBX (Jan 21, 2014)

^ Nobunaga the fool.

Edit: too late.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Finished four seasons of *Natsume series* and I didn't even realize the series was over. (9/10) Eagerly waiting for OVA. (•❤◡❤•)
> 
> watching *My youth romantic comedy is wrong as I expected.*. Not that good,not that bad.
> 
> And oh yeah,*Fairy Tail* is going to restart in April.


I'll download Natsume series too.. again.. some day
Btw, Fairy Tail will be starting from the point they left? I mean, in manga continuation?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 21, 2014)

^^most likely yes.... It is the sequel of original one's. (◕◡-)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 21, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Finished four seasons of *Natsume series* and I didn't even realize the series was over. (9/10) Eagerly waiting for OVA. (•❤◡❤•)
> 
> watching *My youth romantic comedy is wrong as I expected.*. Not that good,not that bad.
> 
> And oh yeah,*Fairy Tail* is going to restart in April.


natsume series .... is it that good?? 

i have looked at it previously pondering whether to watch or not...........



Piyush said:


> I'll download Natsume series too.. again.. some day
> Btw, Fairy Tail will be starting from the point they left? I mean, in manga continuation?


too bad if its so because i am already following the manga and it won't be fun to watch knowing what will happen..........


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/UsMQYKr.gif

My new favourite Mahou Shoujo sjow.


----------



## kisame (Jan 25, 2014)

^Chuunibyou??


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup. Ep 3 of Chu-2 Ren


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 26, 2014)

just finished watching Psycho pass....very good anime but I did not understand the ending, can someone who has watched this anime explain the ending?


----------



## kisame (Jan 26, 2014)

^What is it that you did not understand??


Spoiler



Shinya--On the run from law/sibyl.
Ginoza--Demoted to Enforcer.
Akane--Made Head of the department.For now will continue to work with Sibyl system.
Shogo--Dead.
As far as Sibyl goes, it cannot be replaced without having total chaotic result.


By the way, a sequel and a movie will be made.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 26, 2014)

kisame said:


> ^What is it that you did not understand??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i already know this but may be I am not satisfied with the ending .....any similar anime to watch which was released recently?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## RBX (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been watching Katekyo Hitman: Reborn. After 18 episodes, I'm wondering if this show will ever have a story.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I've been watching Katekyo Hitman: Reborn. After 18 episodes, I'm wondering if this show will ever have a story.



m watching gintama its not funny as its supposed to be they are making tii much effort to comedy i m thinking of droping it.........


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

^yeah man completely agree i too feel the same #2271


----------



## nims11 (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> m watching gintama its not funny as its supposed to be they are making tii much effort to comedy i m thinking of droping it.........



 If you are before 50 ep, then please continue.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

nims11 said:


> If you are before 50 ep, then please continue.



m at episode 15...... but the thing is its not like ur other animes u cant watch it in a single run even if u want to it feels kind of boring...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> m at episode 15...... but the thing is its not like ur other animes u cant watch it in a single run even if u want to it feels kind of boring...........


Gintama is best watched at your own pace. I prefer 2-3 episodes at a time unless you are watching the likes of Umibozu Arc, or Benizakura Arc which i watched in one go.

Phew, Updated the anime list  and my blog too.

SaiyanGoku's Animelist

Animekart's Blog


----------



## Piyush (Jan 27, 2014)

Completely agreed. Gintama's initial episodes are just for introducing various characters and terms. The story progresses from Benizakura arc. Its no 1 anime on various anime base sites for a areason


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 27, 2014)

Byebye forum!


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> natsume series .... is it that good??
> 
> i have looked at it previously pondering whether to watch or not...........



If you love *drama*, *slice of life* genre, then go for it.



Luffy said:


> Phew, Updated the anime list  and my blog too.
> 
> SaiyanGoku's Animelist
> 
> Animekart's Blog



I wonder when you'll finish those anime.


----------



## kisame (Jan 27, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Byebye forum!


さようなら


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Byebye forum!



ouch did someone troll you or what? 

PM me


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Byebye forum!



your great enthusiasm will be missed .....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 28, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Byebye forum!



bye dude...


----------



## snap (Jan 28, 2014)

it's like you are letting the trolls win


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy $hit!! Holy $hit!! Holy $hit!!
this week's Beelzebub was epic.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2014)

Ahaa... finally the story is moving fwd little by little in Shippuden... Was tired of the unnecessary flashbacks :angry:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Ahaa... finally the story is moving fwd little by little in Shippuden... Was tired of the unnecessary flashbacks :angry:



You want to read about some spoilers from manga


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> You want to read about some spoilers from manga



Even though I'm reading manga and even though they are almost at climax part, I still dont feel excited at all.
Its so sad that a pretty decent manga/anime is ending so... tasteless.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2014)

this week's kill la kill /o\


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Ahaa... finally the story is moving fwd little by little in Shippuden... Was tired of the unnecessary flashbacks :angry:



what forward its still a filler they are showing i mean every1 by now know what happened actually.......


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2014)

Well Yea... but obitos back story wasn't... But rest of it was


----------



## RBX (Feb 10, 2014)

Watched 58 episodes of Katekyo Hitman Reborn.

Code Geass on hold.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2014)

any1 have watched the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya????



Spoiler



i think the one who has power to change reality is kyon itself cause at the beginning of the series first episode he was mentioning how he was bored of normal life tat can't be coincidence that he met haruhi next


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 have watched the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya seen it, hated it...


----------



## snap (Feb 10, 2014)

^^it's pretty good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2014)

well its a mixed feeling many people hate it cause of its one of the famous arc other people just love it.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

Naruto is turning a bit impossible now a days, the mangaka has created a villain so powerful now he needs to pull some impossible cr@p to kill him, they should all learn from One Piece.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> Naruto is turning a bit impossible now a days, the mangaka has created a villain so powerful now he needs to pull some impossible cr@p to kill him, they should all learn from One Piece.



I'm imagining them saying: "Well guys, we're fkd. Lets go home"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> Naruto is turning a bit impossible now a days, the mangaka has created a villain so powerful now he needs to pull some impossible cr@p to kill him, they should all learn from One Piece.





One piece is the best anime/manga. Kishimoto is just trying to make more money and this is making naruto more crappy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope madara kills them all and then commits seppuku and dies too.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I hope madara kills them all and then commits seppuku and dies too.


Purrfect


----------



## seamon (Feb 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 have watched the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was fun while it lasted, I skipped the episodes which were repetitive with different clothes. I think there is another similar anime- Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya chan which is supposed to be a  spin off........gonna watch it later.





tkin said:


> Naruto is turning a bit impossible now a days, the mangaka has created a villain so powerful now he needs to pull some impossible cr@p to kill him, they should all learn from One Piece.



pain was depicted to be quite powerful at first too. :/

Anyone seen Sword Art Online yet? or BTOOOM!


----------



## nims11 (Feb 16, 2014)

Kill la Kill surprises yet again 

Started Ben-to (A weird but amazing anime about few high school kids fighting over half priced ben-tos)
Finished Hataraku Maou Sama (A demon anime like DxD, but no echhi. Funny at times, but failed to live up to its potential)

From this season, watching Noragami (Worth watching. Action comedy)
Tonari no seki kun (Comedy anime with 8-9 minutes episodes about a guy who does weird random stuffs in the classroom).


----------



## snap (Feb 16, 2014)

Tonari no Seki-kun manga is amazing


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2014)

Any good Animes like Toradora ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

try anidb & myanimelist page of toradora for similar animes/recommendations.


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2014)

any views on the manga Koe no Katachi(The Shape of Voice) and Aku no Hana(The Flowers of Evil) imo both are great


----------



## kisame (Feb 17, 2014)

Both Tonari no Seki-kun(light comedy) and Koe no Katachi(good story) are good.
As for Aku no Hana, after reading its synopsis, doesn't look like I will enjoy it.


----------



## debarshi (Feb 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> Any good Animes like Toradora ?



Asked myself the same question quite a few times - *Zero no Tsukaima* is not quite SoL but is good, with tsundere characters and same seiyuu. You can also go for *Kimi No Todoke*.

On another note, for those who like VNs, please do try out Katawa Shoujo. Its friggin' awesome. From OST to story.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Asked myself the same question quite a few times - *Zero no Tsukaima* is not quite SoL but is good, with tsundere characters and same seiyuu. You can also go for *Kimi No Todoke*.
> 
> On another note, for those who like VNs, please do try out Katawa Shoujo. Its friggin' awesome. From OST to story.



+1 for Familiar of Zero, even tough the ending may feel lil empty.

+100 for KS. A great piece of work from 4leaf studio.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Zero no Tsukaima is not quite SoL


what is SoL or did you meant SoS(shakugan no shana)?


----------



## snap (Feb 18, 2014)

how is darker than black gemini of the meteor? is it comparable to previous seasons i watched them wayback on animax felt they were pretty epic


----------



## nims11 (Feb 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what is *SoL* or did you meant SoS(shakugan no shana)?



Slice of Life


----------



## heidi2521 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ignore discussion; Post Ryuko X Satsuki fanart. 

*i.imgur.com/PppCVM9.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

^^Cute !

Back on manga:

Continuing these from the point where last ep of anime was released

--Sora no Otoshimono
--Highschool DxD
--Bleach

Started some new ones
--Rosario Vampire
--Golden Boy
--Uzumaki


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

Have downloaded Full metal Alchemist - Brotherhood... Lot of ppl recommended it... will start soon


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

Should I watch it in English or Japanese?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

^dude -_-

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> Should I watch it in English or Japanese?


watch it in japanese...the dub was pretty good but didnt like it...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

the english dub and the english subtitles are very different......


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

dotEXE said:


> pedo alert!!



noob detected

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> the english dub and the english subtitles are very different......



jap dub eng subs


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

^ obviously I'll be watching jap dubbed and Eng subs...but why are English dubs different from Eng subs ?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ obviously I'll be watching jap dubbed and Eng subs...but why are English dubs different from Eng subs ?



Thats normal. I've hardly came across any anime with exact same dubs with subs


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> pain was depicted to be quite powerful at first too. :/
> 
> Anyone seen Sword Art Online yet? or BTOOOM!



but this madara  its impossible to beat him now...... what bag of tricks can naruto pull off now???

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Any good Animes like Toradora ?
> 
> [vide=youtube;9Y-HJzH2O2I]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y-HJzH2O2I[/video]


baka to test


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> *but this madara  its impossible to beat him now...... what bag of tricks can naruto pull off now???*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The mangaka lost it way back, now he'll pull some impossible $hit to end the story.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

snap said:


> how is darker than black gemini of the meteor? is it comparable to previous seasons i watched them wayback on animax felt they were pretty epic



pretend they never came its not good as original......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

because english dub is designed with US audience in mind & therefore commonly used US words/references/styles are inserted into the dub.subs if done by fansub groups are usually free of this & now-a-days even official subs have started following this.if you see some earlier/old official anime dvd you will find that official subs & dubs are very similar.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

completed naruto manga uzumaki and fairy tail manga .....

yes these are my first manga to be completed..........

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> The mangaka lost it way back, now he'll pull some impossible $hit to end the story.



but how will they do it..........



Spoiler



naruto and sasuke both are about to die.........


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2014)

I've given up on Naruto manga now ... the manga seems to be going everywhere at once with o proper direction 

Bleach manga is still decent, mainly because the strenritters seem like interesting charecters 

Attack on titan started off with a bang, but now it seems to be mucking about. Does not help that they release only one issue a month and then don't move the story forward in that.


----------



## snap (Feb 20, 2014)

@gagan
uzumaki manga as in the horror one? great


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Should I watch it in English or Japanese?



i watched it in english.........

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> @gagan
> uzumaki manga as in the horror one? great



but seemingly its not that horror.......
and also wtf ending.........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

if you want to see some really crazy naruto theory check this out:
[Theory] guess who's inside the Spiral Zetsu talking?(you can read summary and ignore details)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you want to see some really crazy naruto theory check this out:
> [Theory] guess who's inside the Spiral Zetsu talking?(you can read summary and ignore details)



dude seriously i mean wtf how many are there??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

no idea but since it is naruto i wouldn't discard any crazy theory.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

Naruto latest chapter


Spoiler



Madara is now in Six path sage form
And Obita will fight him for the time Naruto is revived



- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> if you want to see some really crazy naruto theory check this out:
> [Theory] guess who's inside the Spiral Zetsu talking?(you can read summary and ignore details)



I'm not opening that but I suspect this


Spoiler



Something related to that genetically created Sensei (the one with Hashirama cells, forgot his name)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

this is also speculated by many but that link has a completely different theory.just read it as it is not a spoiler but rather a kind of explanation if Naruto's author try to pull something ridiculous again(what happened with death/reaper seal) to justify madara's power.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> this is also speculated by many but that link has a completely different theory.just read it as it is not a spoiler but rather a kind of explanation if Naruto's author try to pull something ridiculous again(what happened with death/reaper seal) to justify madara's power.



Will check it for sure once I reach home. And I am hoping that Kishimoto will pull something good and logical. Hoping.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok I went through that explanation Whitestar

At first I was not getting anything at all. But after I went through his detailed explanation, it started to make sense. But there are still a couple of loopholes that make me think other way. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2014)

Naruto will end in some Talk No Jutsu and crap plot or else Kishimoto will go full rip off mode, introduce dragon balls and then revive everybody, make naruto do a spirit bomb and kill madara


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Naruto will end in some Talk No Jutsu and crap plot or else Kishimoto will go full rip off mode, introduce dragon balls and then revive everybody, make naruto do a spirit bomb and kill madara



not funny this time 

--------

Bleach final arc is interesting


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

watched on animax long time back  great anime


----------



## snap (Feb 22, 2014)

guys how about a thread for anime openings/endings video and other anime related video songs?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2014)

snap said:


> guys how about a thread for anime openings/endings video and other anime related video songs?



why not post them here instead?


----------



## snap (Feb 23, 2014)

^^ cause there will be a lot of videos


----------



## debarshi (Feb 23, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^ cause there will be a lot of videos



Trust me, there's an awful lot, so much that that can flood-spam any thread and reward a ban.... So dont even get me started on it


----------



## icebags (Feb 23, 2014)

^ why u need to post the whole lot ? just share one at a time of what u like .....


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Asked myself the same question quite a few times - *Zero no Tsukaima* is not quite SoL but is good, with tsundere characters and same seiyuu. You can also go for *Kimi No Todoke*.
> 
> On another note, for those who like VNs, please do try out Katawa Shoujo. Its friggin' awesome. From OST to story.



Yeah, I think I already watched few episodes of Kimi No Todoke. But the feels in Toradora are on another level.

Already played Katawa Shoujo. Emi's arc.


----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sword Art Online : Extra Edition, A huge flop. (4/10)

Finished Natsume OVA and Lala special. Good as ever. (◕ ‿ ◕)

Planning to watch *Hotarubi no Mori e*.


----------



## debarshi (Feb 23, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Planning to watch *Hotarubi no Mori e*.



You will like it

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, I think I already watched few episodes of Kimi No Todoke. But the feels in Toradora are on another level.
> 
> Already played Katawa Shoujo. Emi's arc.



True that. I've yet to find an anime which parallels Toradora in the level of emotions conveyed. But there are anime which come close. *Kanon (2006)* comes close. Its another masterpiece.

By the way, which arc of Katawa Shoujo did you like the most? Have you completed it? I liked Rin- arc the most, closely followed by Emi.

Who's catching Gun Gale Online?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2014)

debarshi said:


> By the way, which arc of Katawa Shoujo did you like the most? Have you completed it? I liked Rin- arc the most, closely followed by Emi.
> 
> Who's catching Gun Gale Online?



I liked the arc of that girl (forgot the name) who had an accident and got scars on side of her face. Emi's arc was good too, Rin arc was different from the rest, Shizune's arc was very much predictable and finally the last girl (forgot the name again), her arc was pretty good too.


----------



## kisame (Feb 23, 2014)

Came across this Reborn opening.Its  good.
[YOUTUBE]ENnV07k2AKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (Feb 23, 2014)

debarshi said:


> True that. I've yet to find an anime which parallels Toradora in the level of emotions conveyed. But there are anime which come close. *Kanon (2006)* comes close. Its another masterpiece.



I am not liking Kanon (2006) :/ Am halfway through and just can't take it. Still watching it a very slow rate as expecting it to get better.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sohan_92 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^ since when sasuke started summoning Titans?!


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

the satanic naruto chapter has been released 666


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2014)

snap said:


> the satanic naruto chapter has been released 666



Anything good?
I'll go read it later in the evening


----------



## RBX (Feb 27, 2014)

Finished watching _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ and I'm disappointed.


Spoiler



They went through all the inheritance etc and I didn't get to see anyone fight seriously except Tsuna. Many other things were left uncovered like what secret the Reborn told to Yamamoto and who actually was Kawahiro.


I'm going to look into manga as there seem to be many more chapters after the anime's ending.


----------



## snap (Feb 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Anything good?
> I'll go read it later in the evening



just the usual naruto.


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2014)

Maid-sama is so cool *-* I love you misa-tan <3
Also, completed Fate Zero. Awesome action there.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I liked the arc of that girl (forgot the name) who had an accident and got scars on side of her face. Emi's arc was good too, Rin arc was different from the rest, Shizune's arc was very much predictable and finally the last girl (forgot the name again), her arc was pretty good too.



Hanako and Lily.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2014)

Faun said:


> Hanako and Lily.



Yup these 2 girls.
So in order of better ending for me:
Hanako>Lily>Emi=Rin>Shizune


----------



## nims11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yup these 2 girls.
> So in order of better ending for me:
> Hanako>Lily>Emi=Rin>Shizune



you don't mention the worst ending. I got the Kenji ending and was so pissed off that I never tried to play it again :/


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2014)

nims11 said:


> you don't mention the worst ending. I got the Kenji ending and was so pissed off that I never tried to play it again :/



Hahaha.. well yea I forgot about that. But you should/must play the novel at least once. If you need a bit help, there was a flow chart for each character which you can use (I did too for Rin arc).


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2014)

nims11 said:


> you don't mention the worst ending. I got the Kenji ending and was so pissed off that I never tried to play it again :/



Get drunk


----------



## heidi2521 (Feb 28, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ZzU8nr4.gif

KlK in a nutshell.

- - - Updated - - -

Katawa Shoujo is a shitty VN in general. Doesn't stand up to the likes of Symphonic Rain, Gyakuten Saiban, Zero Escape, Saya no Uta etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Any volunteers?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cavern/181691-looking-volunteers-abr-new-release-group.html


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2014)

so does anyone reads Onepunch-Man pretty good manga


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

snap said:


> so does anyone reads Onepunch-Man pretty good manga


Yes, the story is not bad, the art is one of the best I'd seen in my life, but only one issue per month, just like Claymore


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

lordgenome said:


> *i.imgur.com/ZzU8nr4.gif
> 
> KlK in a nutshell.
> 
> ...


wth is this???

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


>



awesome find man +10

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, I think I already watched few episodes of Kimi No Todoke. But the feels in Toradora are on another level.
> 
> Already played Katawa Shoujo. Emi's arc.



 Katawa Shoujo my first VN i was like wtf is this???


----------



## kisame (Mar 3, 2014)

snap said:


> so does anyone reads Onepunch-Man pretty good manga


Reading both original and redrawn.
Redrawn version's art is amazing.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 4, 2014)

lordgenome said:


> Katawa Shoujo is a shitty VN in general. Doesn't stand up to the likes of Symphonic Rain, Gyakuten Saiban, Zero Escape, Saya no Uta etc.


That's absolutely your opinion.

I personally liked it more than Saya no Uta. 

The art of Onepunch-Man is damn good

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> Katawa Shoujo my first VN i was like wtf is this???



My first was Clannad Full voice and 2nd was Fate/stay Night.... Two ultra long ones.... And I was like.... Why doesn't this end already....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

Gintama  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13756&d=1393883995

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13757&d=1393884010

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13758&d=1393884024


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

debarshi said:


> That's absolutely your opinion.
> 
> I personally liked it more than Saya no Uta.
> 
> ...


Same. I loke how the 4-leaf studios present everything. Not to forget the soothing bgm which fit perfectly depending on the situation.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Gintama
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 This episode was funny. Poor Zangetsu.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

*Who remembers this?*


[YOUTUBE]Q9TawCzRgrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ ME


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^ ME


The manga was too awesome, they could have made a full anime, instead ye get half baked cr@p like what naruto has become now a days, or Fairy Tail which has turned into softcore p0rn with no story.

- - - Updated - - -

Still don't understand why this doesn't get as fame as Fairy Tail:
*img250.imageshack.us/img250/9966/0088gg5.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

Midou Ban 

And dunno why this close-to-epic-manga didnt get the required attention. Half of the people watching fairy tail watch it just for Lucy/Erza/etc (.)(.)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Midou Ban
> 
> And dunno why this close-to-epic-manga didnt get the required attention. Half of the people watching fairy tail watch it just for Lucy/Erza/etc (.)(.)



dude i watched it for plot and background music............
later i felt the rating should not be pg 13............but 17 and above.......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

finished gintama's 100 episodes.

it gets better every time on the trolling part.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> finished gintama's 100 episodes.
> 
> it gets better every time on the trolling part.


i dropped it can't take it.........


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude i watched it for plot and background music............
> later i felt the rating should not be pg 13............but 17 and above.......


Read the manga, it was 100x better than the anime.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> Read the manga, it was 100x better than the anime.



This pretty much.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> finished gintama's 100 episodes.
> 
> it gets better every time on the trolling part.



And it keeps getting better all the way to the second season and echousen


----------



## snap (Mar 7, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin 55 released 

- - - Updated - - -

are you guys following attack on titan:before the fall manga ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

snap said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin 55 released
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> are you guys following attack on titan:before the fall manga ?



Nope, used to read the base manga, but mangas like this which have a monthly release schedule drops off my radar at tines, like claymore!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> Read the manga, it was 100x better than the anime.



ya following it...........


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone reads Gamaran?


----------



## kisame (Mar 8, 2014)

^Finished.
Was good but ending sucked.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin 55 released
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> are you guys following attack on titan:before the fall manga ?



had started but forgot until now about its existence

- - - Updated - - -

Finished Ben-to. Didn't live up to its potential inspite of some great action. 5/10

- - - Updated - - -

Spring 2014: *www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2014/03/01-1/updated-spring-2014-anime-chart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2014)

I find Attack On Titan manga very dragging and sluggish. anime was ok.


----------



## RBX (Mar 12, 2014)

Watched a few fight scenes of Avatar: The last airbender and Avatar: The legend of Korra (not anime) and they are very impressive, so I've decided to watch these now.


----------



## snap (Mar 12, 2014)

yep the last airbender is great, never watched legend of korra but heard it is also pretty good


----------



## aaruni (Mar 13, 2014)

I love the last airbender. Got the whole of it off the internet. I don't think I'll like Legend of Korra though. Dunno why.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

aaruni said:


> I love the last airbender. Got the whole of it off the internet. I don't think I'll like Legend of Korra though. Dunno why.



i have only watched the movie the last air bender there was suppose to be a sequel but i think they gave up..........


----------



## snap (Mar 13, 2014)

the movie is complete crap^^


----------



## RBX (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it is still better than DBZ live action movie. There will probably be a Shingeki no Kyojin live action movie this year but I've learned to not keep my expectations high.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you guys watched Berserk ? Outstanding story and acting.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> Have you guys watched Berserk ? Outstanding story and acting.



Reading manga. So far so good.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> Have you guys watched Berserk ? Outstanding story and acting.



Incomplete story in Anime  Had  started the manga. I think it is in hiatus right now.

You may watch the 3 berserk movies as well.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, anime ends at the climax of series. But a very well story which still impresses me considering how older it looks. It touches so many themes and in a complex way that one tends to appreciate it later. Had I watched it in my teens, I wouldn't have picked up the metaphors here.


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

^are there many action sequences as well ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^are there many action sequences as well ?



The guy wields an ultra greatsword. 

*i.imgur.com/TRwEl5G.jpg

But if you going to see this anime only for action sequences then you are missing the point.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2014)

Watch the 3 movies for action sequence. But see the anime first. Berserk is more about epic story than action.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

I just got the 2 movies. There are differences in the movie and the anime. Anime still looks well executed.

Agree that one should watch anime first.


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 16, 2014)

Finished watching Clannad series. A worth slice of life anime. Loved those OP/ED songs from 1st seasons.
Clannad (9/10)
Clannad: After Story (10/10)

Can someone suggest more slice of life genre animes?


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2014)

^^Toradora
Lovely Complex


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 16, 2014)

^^ Thanks for suggestion.
And also, is White Album 2 good enough to watch?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Finished watching Clannad series. A worth slice of life anime. Loved those OP/ED songs from 1st seasons.
> Clannad (9/10)
> Clannad: After Story (10/10)
> 
> Can someone suggest more slice of life genre animes?



Anohana
Honey and Clover
Usagi Drop
Kino's Journey


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2014)

Faun said:


> *i.imgur.com/TRwEl5G.jpg



sounds good, first anime then movies, going to try soon.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2014)

Crunchyroll - New "Durarara!!" TV Anime Confirmed


----------



## debarshi (Mar 17, 2014)

How's Kino's journey?

Just started Noucome, and liking it


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2014)

debarshi said:


> How's Kino's journey?
> 
> Just started Noucome, and liking it



Its great! I will recommend if you love shows which stimulate you to think about stuffs. If you have seen and enjoyed mushishi or natsume series, you will love it. I wish it had more episodes though 

- - - Updated - - -

Just finished watching Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki (Wolf Children).

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9c/%C5%8Ckami_Kodomo_no_Ame_to_Yuki_poster.jpg

It is a slice of life movie about growing up of two children Ame and Yuki, who are half-human half-wolf. And not to mention their human mother, Hana, whom I could simply make my wife  

I usually tend to think twice before starting a 2 hr long movie (I prefer 1.5 hr), but I am glad I went with this one. Not once did I feel bored, not even during the end credits  The art is beautiful, although the character design seems intentionally diluted down compared to the gorgeous environment and scenery in the animation. Music is top notch and suits the movie very well.

The best thing about the movie is its beautiful storytelling. It is able to create moments which will make you smile and cry. Motherly love, innocence, dilemma, it gracefully touches all of it and ends up with a feeling of satisfaction on the viewer's mind. I will give it a *9.5/10*. SoL fans or not, you definitely should watch this.


----------



## debarshi (Mar 17, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Its great! I will recommend if you love shows which stimulate you to think about stuffs. If you have seen and enjoyed mushishi or natsume series, you will love it. I wish it had more episodes though



I've watched Mushishi and absolutely loved it. Didnt watch natsume. 

Wolf Children is really awesome. And the memories are still fresh as I re-watched it recently.

You'll also like Hotarubi No Mori e if you haven't already watched it yet


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2014)

debarshi said:


> I've watched Mushishi and absolutely loved it. Didnt watch natsume.
> 
> Wolf Children is really awesome. And the memories are still fresh as I re-watched it recently.
> 
> You'll also like Hotarubi No Mori e if you haven't already watched it yet



Thanks, I have Hotarubi No Mori e as well with me. Will watch when the wolf children memories saturate


----------



## RBX (Mar 27, 2014)

I want to watch Ghost in the Shell (used to watch on Animax, don't remember much now). Where should I start?

SAC series or 1995 movie?


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I want to watch Ghost in the Shell (used to watch on Animax, don't remember much now). Where should I start?
> 
> SAC series or 1995 movie?



Movie, then gits, then gits sac.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know if this was posted in any of the earlier 81 pages because it's fairly popular but I just finished it and thought wow.. To anyone looking to see something new .. here it is

*www.bubblews.com/assets/images/news/1612079066_1375055426.jpg

"School Days"

It's mainly about:

Highschool
Romance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2014)

[MENTION=277977]Gary M[/MENTION]
Thanks for the input. Needed a SoL anime.


----------



## RBX (Mar 28, 2014)

tkin said:


> Movie, then gits, then gits sac.



I don't think there is any part titled GITS except the 1995 movie itself.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I don't think there is any part titled GITS except the 1995 movie itself.



Yeah, my mistake, its gits sac and gits sac 2nd gig.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 29, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2014)

good stuff

[YOUTUBE]otEjVoEXzj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 31, 2014)

guys please suggest some animes i have some free time
i want to watch animes made after 2010, action etc..
slice of life works too, 
thank 
you.
very
much..


----------



## Gary M (Mar 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> guys please suggest some animes i have some free time
> i want to watch animes made after 2010, action etc..
> slice of life works too,
> thank
> ...



 I had a whole list here before reading your post again and this is what I came up with for after 2010

*Please note*: Dates are picked up from when the anime was released or much rather the first episode aired and has no connection with the manga (which was probably released much earlier than when the anime was made) at all. Information is from wikipedia.

Here are the 4 anime I've watched among others that came out after 2010. 

1) *Ano Natsu de Matteru* (2012)

*www.geekyuniverse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Konachan.com-130168-ano_natsu_de_matteru-kitahara_mio-takatsuki_ichika-tanigawa_kanna-yamano_remon.jpg

( This one was very interesting in particular, extremely similar to Onegai Teacher with an extremely enhanced take on the emotion they put in it. Beautiful really. )

2) *Tari Tari * (2012) 

*www.emptyblue.it/data/wallpaper/TariTari/tari_tari_551.jpg

( This is primarily about singing and has very little (if any at all) romance in it (which i didn't pick up). It has a lot of values in regards to determination and the power of friendship. It was good to watch )

3) *Kimi to Boku* S1.(2011) / S2.(2012)

*kiddtic.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/kimi-to-boku.jpg

( More on the Slice of Life side and friendship is one of the nicest I've ever seen, for me (which may be different according to what you like) it was pretty amazing. I'm planning on watching it again seeing as a second season was released )

4) *Shingeki no Kyojin* (2013)

*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/124/4/e/shingeki_no_kyojin_wallpaper_by_redeye27-d641v3r.jpg

( Extremely famous, sorry for putting it on my list if you know it and it's not at all slice of life. I think fantasy maybe, but since I don't know as many for slice of life after 2010 and seeing how I absolutely loved it, I thought you (hoping you don't know it) might love it to. It's about humans taking back their right to live fighting abnormal monsters. I'd hear this and loose interest but trust me it's worth it! Just watch the first 4 episodes. (" if you don't know it ") )

Hope you like them


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 31, 2014)

Gary M said:


> I had a whole list here before reading your post again and this is what I came up with for after 2010
> 
> *Please note*: Dates are picked up from when the anime was released or much rather the first episode aired and has no connection with the manga (which was probably released much earlier than when the anime was made) at all. Information is from wikipedia.
> 
> ...


thanks for your suggestions, watched attack on titan already, liked it..
i will check out kimi to boku..
and are there any good action/fantasy anime post 2010, doesnt have to be post 2010, i just want good animation and artwork post..
i have watched SAO, loved it but abandoned it after ep 16..(after elf hiem)
thanks for your suggestion again


----------



## nims11 (Mar 31, 2014)

^ please also share your list for before 2010


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 31, 2014)

nims11 said:


> ^ please also share your list for before 2010


very few,
these are the ones i like
death note
Naruto
Full metal alchemist 
kuroko no basuke
and many more which i partially watchedbut liked
DBZ
hellsing
chinpokomon, one piece, and many more but i cant recall them

- - - Updated - - -

watched kimi to boku, hahahah its so funny


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

[MENTION=277977]Gary M[/MENTION]
I'm new to mecha genre. If you happen to watch those ones too, care to recommend some in a way that its easy to grasp for a newbie?
I have only watched Code Geass


----------



## RBX (Mar 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> @Gary M
> I'm new to mecha genre. If you happen to watch those ones too, care to recommend some in a way that its easy to grasp for a newbie?
> I have only watched Code Geass



I think the only mecha anime I have watched with interest is _Tiger & Bunny_. I think _Ghost in the Shell_ too is a bit mecha (watched it too long ago, so don't remember much), going to rewatch it in a few days.


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

Gurren lagann is a great anime and is of mecha genre.

- - - Updated - - -

I never watched this but this sounds pretty great mecha anime Bokurano: Ours - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

did somebody say mecha?

Watch Transformers Unicron Trilogy, Gundam series (there are a lot of them), Gurren Lagann.

- - - Updated - - -

I may go on a downloading spree again


----------



## RBX (Apr 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I may go on a downloading spree again


I wish I could do that, but disk space is scarce, and I don't delete anything after watching (keep seeding).


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I think the only mecha anime I have watched with interest is _Tiger & Bunny_. I think _Ghost in the Shell_ too is a bit mecha (watched it too long ago, so don't remember much), going to rewatch it in a few days.


Have heard a lot about Ghost in the shell , will try.


snap said:


> Gurren lagann is a great anime and is of mecha genre.


On the list then, thanks.


SaiyanGoku said:


> did somebody say mecha?
> 
> Watch Transformers Unicron Trilogy, Gundam series (there are a lot of them), Gurren Lagann.
> 
> ...



Gundam series is like..... "I may either watch this series or do other normal day to day work" in the sense that its so huge in terms of seasons, OVAs, movies and stuff. 
PS: The only thing I know about Gundam series is that its very big


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 1, 2014)

Faun said:


> good stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]otEjVoEXzj4[/YOUTUBE]


ok now m gonna watch it...... any encode link??????

- - - Updated - - -

long time i haven't posted anything related to anime ..........


----------



## Gary M (Apr 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> and are there any good action/fantasy anime post 2010, doesnt have to be post 2010, i just want good animation and artwork post..



I don't know what your accepting level of good artwork in animation is, What I do is I go to youtube and catch a quick trailer to determine if the graphics are acceptable for me. But this only happens when the anime description doesn't woe me. I guess you'll do the same. Anything I've had doubts about I ended up watching anyway because of the addictive script and how the story panned out. 



Piyush said:


> [MENTION=277977]Gary M[/MENTION]
> I'm new to mecha genre. If you happen to watch those ones too, care to recommend some in a way that its easy to grasp for a newbie?
> I have only watched Code Geass



To be absolutely honest the only Anime's i've seen that weren't Slice of Life / Highschool ... etc were Bleach (LOVED IT/UPSET IT ENDED) and Shingeki no Kyojin (LOVED IT/UPSET THEY WON'T MAKE A SECOND SEASON).

So I think the others can help with Mecha type Anime


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION],if you can watch old series then watch the first 2 gundam series mobile suit gundam 0079 & its sequel mobile suit zeta gundam.both are considered by most as the finest gundam series.all gundam series after them contain some inspiration from these 2 series.if you don't like watching old series then watch more recent mobile suit gundam seed but do not watch its sequel gundam seed destiny.i haven't watched latest gundam series so wait for others but in my opinion these 3 series(especially the first 2) are enough.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> ok now m gonna watch it...... any encode link??????



I watched on youtube, all anime episodes dubbed in English. Excellent voice acting.


Got 2 movies too, subtitled. Haven't watched them though.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

Gary M said:


> To be absolutely honest the only Anime's i've seen that weren't Slice of Life / Highschool ... etc were Bleach (LOVED IT/UPSET IT ENDED) and Shingeki no Kyojin (LOVED IT/UPSET THEY WON'T MAKE A SECOND SEASON).
> 
> So I think the others can help with Mecha type Anime


Hmm... thanks anyways. I'll get back to you for SoL anime


whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION],if you can watch old series then watch the first 2 gundam series mobile suit gundam 0079 & its sequel mobile suit zeta gundam.both are considered by most as the finest gundam series.all gundam series after them contain some inspiration from these 2 series.if you don't like watching old series then watch more recent mobile suit gundam seed but do not watch its sequel gundam seed destiny.i haven't watched latest gundam series so wait for others but in my opinion these 3 series(especially the first 2) are enough.



Ok I will try Mobile suit Gundam then . Ty


----------



## RBX (Apr 3, 2014)

Someone shared this with me.

[YOUTUBE]zJZbrN3Q7rA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2014)

copied from somewhere on the internet:


WANT TO KNOW THE ORDER TO WATCH GUNDAM? HERE YOU GO.............
Mobile Suit Gundam
Mobile Suit Gundam Movie I
Mobile Suit Gundam II: Soldiers of Sorrow
Mobile Suit Gundam III: Encounters in Space
The Impression of First Gundam (has never been released on DVD, so you won't find it)
Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin (hasn't been released yet)
Mobile Suit Gundam MS IGLOO: The Hidden One Year War
Mobile Suit Gundam MS IGLOO: Apocalypse 0079
Mobile Suit Gundam MS IGLOO 2: Gravity Front
Gundam: Mission To The Rise
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team - Miller's Report
Mobile Suit Gundam 0080 - War in the Pocket
All That Gundam (hasn't got an English dub or sub yet)
Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory
Mobile Suit Gundam 0083: The Last Blitz of Zeon
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam I: Heir to the Stars
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam II: Lovers
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam III: Love is the Pulse of the Stars
Gundam Neo Experience 0087 - Neo Drivers (never released on DVD because it was a combination of animation and CG projected on three screens simultaneously, so you won't find it)
Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack
Mobile Suit SD Gundam Festival (hasn't been subbed or dubbed yet)
Mobile Suit SD Gundam's Counterattack: The Storm-Calling School Festival
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn (only episode 1-3 have been released yet)
Mobile Suit Gundam F91
Mobile Suit Victory Gundam
Mobile Suit SD Gundam
Mobile Suit SD Gundam Mk-II (episode 2 hasn't been subbed or dubbed yet)
Mobile Suit SD Gundam SD Warring States (sequel to Mk-II)
Mobile Suit SD Gundam Mk-IV (sequel to SD Warring States)
Mobile Suit SD Gundam Mk-V (sequel to Mk-V, only episode 1 has been subbed)
Mobile Suit SD Gundam's Counterattack: SD Warring States: The Chapter of the Violent Final Sky Castle
Mobile Suit SD Gundam Sidestory
Chou Denei-ban SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors (hasn't been subbed or dubbed yet)
SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors
Mobile Fighter G Gundam
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing: Operation Meteor (subs or dubs can't be found anywhere online)
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz Movie
After War Gundam X
Turn A Gundam
Turn A Gundam I: Earth Light
Turn A Gundam II: Moonlight Butterfly
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Special Edition I: The Empty Battlefield
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Special Edition II: The Far-Away Dawn
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Special Edition Final Act: The Rumbling Sky
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED MSV ASTRAY
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Final Plus: The Chosen Future
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition I: The Broken World
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition II: Respective Swords
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition III: The Hell Fire of Destiny
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition Final Act: The Cost of Freedom
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED C.E. 73 Stargazer
SD Gundam Musha, Knight, Commando (hasn't been subbed or dubbed yet)
Gundam Evolve
Superior Defender Gundam Force
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (the tv special hasn't been dubbed or subbed yet)
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 Special Edition I - Celestial Being
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 2nd Season
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 Special Edition II - End of World
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 Special Edition III - Return the World
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 Movie: A Wakening of the Trailblazer
Mobile Suit Gundam AGE (hasn't been released yet)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2014)

^^never ever watch gundam series in chronological order.always watch them in their release order(older series first).


----------



## Gary M (Apr 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> copied from somewhere on the internet:
> 
> 
> WANT TO KNOW THE ORDER TO WATCH GUNDAM? HERE YOU GO.............
> ...





What's the theme here ?


----------



## hari1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Any recommendation for an anime with amazing plot? My expectations are very high after watching Death Note. I already watched Naruto, Bleach, Monster and Code Geass.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2014)

try tengen toppa gurren lagann in mecha genre.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2014)

hari1 said:


> Any recommendation for an anime with amazing plot? My expectations are very high after watching Death Note. I already watched Naruto, Bleach, Monster and Code Geass.



Stein;s Gate
Just give it a bit of time. And you'll like it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

how is Fairy Tale?
I think a new season is going on


----------



## tkin (Apr 3, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how is Fairy Tale?
> I think a new season is going on


Manga used to be good, now it has turned into softcore pr0n, no idea about anime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

hari1 said:


> Any recommendation for an anime with amazing plot? My expectations are very high after watching Death Note. I already watched Naruto, Bleach, Monster and Code Geass.



Watch One Piece, Gintama, Beelzebub, DBZ, Hunter X Hunter, Toriko, Yu Yu Hakusho.

if you are planning to watch Naruto Shippuden, just drop it.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mushishi S2 starts today


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2014)

Gary M said:


> What's the theme here ?



mecha


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Someone shared this with me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zJZbrN3Q7rA[/YOUTUBE]



really good video...................

- - - Updated - - -

*digitaljournal.com/img/4/5/4/4/9/2/i/1/6/4/o/Fairy_Tail_Intro___Outro_Themes_Vol_2.jpg
Fairy tail finally coming............


----------



## snap (Apr 7, 2014)

just completed 'Parasyte' a damn good manga imo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

one piece chapter 744.

awesomeness level is over 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2014)

Started Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone complex . Laughing man, eh ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2014)

started rick and morty on youtube (the new one) really funny, you guys should try


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2014)

Fairy Tail S2 e01

Decent start. But its missing something.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

lol all pingu fans and attack on titan fans watch this


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> lol all pingu fans and attack on titan fans watch this
> [vide=youtube;sFHtr4IIpI8]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFHtr4IIpI8[/video]


lol n1.......

- - - Updated - - -

also watch that shingekai no gaben at the end of video that is also good.........


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> also watch that shingekai no gaben at the end of video that is also good.........


lololololol 
did you watch the "attack on gaben"?? its about steam sales


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

completed Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! its really good recommended watching...........


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 18, 2014)

has anyone watched.... 
"Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko" 
( The "Hentai" Prince and the Stony Cat)

This is first time I am watching an anime series and I have falling in absolute love with this show.. bt the sad thing is that it has only 12 episodes.. I am on 4 epi. now.. 

and title is misleading it doesnt contain any hentai stuff ....


----------



## hari1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Stein;s Gate
> Just give it a bit of time. And you'll like it.



Watched it. It was extremely entertaining and had a great story. Hououin Kyouma sometimes times looked a lot like Aizen though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> has anyone watched....
> "Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko"
> ( The "Hentai" Prince and the Stony Cat)
> 
> ...



ya man completed it when u finish it u will want more............

- - - Updated - - -



hari1 said:


> Watched it. It was extremely entertaining and had a great story. Hououin Kyouma sometimes times looked a lot like Aizen though



do watch the movie also its very good..........

- - - Updated - - -

@all  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION]  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] what happened to u all no one watching any anime now??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2014)

Downloading Mushishi [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] - Yeah man... i got so hooked with the story that I finished episodes 5 through 12 in a trot...  now I am craving for more.    
 I seriously think its sequel should be made... Tsutsukakushi is still expression less.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any other series with simlar plot... ?? 
also give me some other recommendation as well...

now downloading "Sora no Otoshimono " read in myanimelist recommendation.. how is this series??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION],i have 2tb of anime,65gb of manga & ~500gb of english TV shows but not much time so have to divide my time among all these & real life so rarely update about series/shows i have watched but i do watch 5-6 anime series in a go in 1-2 months when i get time.currently waiting for castle,elementary,PoI to finish & planning to watch some old anime series & maybe 4-5 manga series too in coming month.btw i finished Legend of Galactic Heroes(My Conquest is the Sea of Stars+Overture to a New War which is detailed newer version of 1st two episodes of 110 episodes OVA+110 episodes OVA,in that order leave the rest movies/prequels/side stories) 2.5 months ago & i have to agree that it lived up to its hype of the best anime space opera series yet.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] - Yeah man... i got so hooked with the story that I finished episodes 5 through 12 in a trot...  now I am craving for more.
> I seriously think its sequel should be made... Tsutsukakushi is still expression less..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



its very good another one u will wish that there would have been sequel after 2 series but the final movie is coming this year so i think no more sequels..........


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION].. thats alot of stuff man..   plz send ur hard disk at my address..I will copy content and  send it back to u.  

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]
okay.... looking forward to the movie.. bt i think this show will be stuck in my head for a long time...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION],i have 2tb of anime,65gb of manga & ~500gb of english TV shows but not much time so have to divide my time among all these & real life so rarely update about series/shows i have watched but i do watch 5-6 anime series in a go in 1-2 months when i get time.currently waiting for castle,elementary,PoI to finish & planning to watch some old anime series & maybe 4-5 manga series too in coming month.btw i finished Legend of Galactic Heroes(My Conquest is the Sea of Stars+Overture to a New War which is detailed newer version of 1st two episodes of 110 episodes OVA+110 episodes OVA,in that order leave the rest movies/prequels/side stories) 2.5 months ago & i have to agree that it lived up to its hype of the best anime space opera series yet.



dude even my relative lives at ncr when i come there i will copy ur anime also can u tell how u download manga and how u read them any app or software for pc???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

^ Free Manga Downloader

i zip them and then read using CDispayEx.
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], i need your hdd too 

Don't have that much time for downloading now-a-days.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.hindustantimes.com/lifestyle/books/a-fresh-palette-japanese-comic-art-form-manga-finds-a-devoted-following-in-india/article1-1210215.aspx


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2014)

which hdd?i have 40gb(pata,lying in box)+80gb(pata,lying in box)+250gb+500gb+750gb+2tb+2tb.going to get a 3tb hdd now.

i use direct download/file hosting links,irc & torrent for manga & use CDisplay to read on laptop/pc but it has one issue though that to work properly the numbering of images should be proper(like 01,02 for 2 digits total no. of images & 001,002 etc for 3 digits total no. of images) but sometimes the groups release have improper numbering like 1,2,19 or 01,02,101,102 etc in which case viewing order gets messed up so have to check files before for numbering(don't want spoilers at end to come up first).


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] - so all these hdd are fully loaded with content..!!!!!????

I want english tv series and anime ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2014)

take it from me that having such big collection is a pain to manage.make a short collection,watch it & move on.i actually have to spend time planning what to watch & when to watch.i have cut my bandwidth usage to less than half for over a year now because there is no point in increasing my collection when i haven't even watched 33% of my existing collection.believe it or not but i have to create text files containing list of anime series,manga,tv shows,movies & what not just to manage & avoid downloading same thing again by searching within these files first.


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah.. that I can understand that.. earlier I used to read a lot of ebooks so I used to download tons of ebook every now and then.. once I downloaded an ebook collection of size10 gb, there were nearly 33,000 ebooks in that collection alone..  n its been 3 years since then and I havnt read a single book from that collection.. 

bt still it will be gr8 if I can get ur collection n copy only stuff that matters to me...
 as any day its easier to copy then to download..


----------



## nims11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Watching Aoi Bungaku (12 ep, psychological). It is a set of 2-3 ep short storied based on novels which are quite dark themed. Started off well, but things seems getting lame after first two stories.

Following lots of anime this spring season

Brynhildr in the Darkness (mystery, promising)
One Week Friends (SoL, have lots of hope pinned on this)
Captain Earth (Mecha, things are getting over my head at present)
Mushishi S2 (No reason not to watch this except if you haven't seen S1)
Fairy Tail S2 (only for sake of loyalty, nothing great here)
Haikyuu (Volleyball Anime with a typical setting, will watch it through end)
Mahouka (Magic Highschool Anime with overpowered MC and his annoying sister)
Seikoku no Dragonar (magic themed, echhi, pretty average till now)


----------



## RBX (Apr 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> take it from me that having such big collection is a pain to manage.make a short collection,watch it & move on.i actually have to spend time planning what to watch & when to watch.i have cut my bandwidth usage to less than half for over a year now because there is no point in increasing my collection when i haven't even watched 33% of my existing collection.believe it or not but i have to create text files containing list of anime series,manga,tv shows,movies & what not just to manage & avoid downloading same thing again by searching within these files first.



Manage a spreadsheet. I have one, in which I list where what content is, and if I have watched it or not.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7kkZXU6.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2014)

i tried that but didn't like it.there are sites like mal to manage your watched/watching status with lots of options.furthermore my lists are not merely name/status etc as they contain tags & small info without which it would be very difficult to search for a particular series in a list containing 500+ titles.e.g.a series involving mecha & game-->search for mecha in text list-->find mecha series which has game as tag/info-->additional info mention a similar series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], i require the ones having anime and english TV series. Then i may also need to buy a 2-3 Tb HDD for copying that data.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],you are the last person here i expect to make such a post considering with your access to a 100mbps connection you can fill a 2tb hdd within a month.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],you are the last person here i expect to make such a post considering with your access to a 100mbps connection you can fill a 2tb hdd within a month.



Don't have that much time to download. searching for internship and want to prepare for GRE/GATE >_>

Anyways, if by any chance i visit NCR, i would like to exchange anime/manga from you.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 22, 2014)

lol [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] u didn't reply .........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2014)

i actually don't always stay in NCR but move around not to mention i will soon be joining a bank job which involves travelling(& all these are internal hdd so they remain in cabinet).also some of these hdd are not with me but with my cousin so that's another issue not to mention all the content is scattered across all the hdd so no single hdd has all things.most of the anime series i have are old(pre 2011 most of which you probably haven't even heard of) while most people here follow recent/well known anime series.it is easy to download recent & well known series so i usually collect old/obscure series first.the best i can do is help with some such old obscure series by uploading them/giving download source if you are having trouble finding it(assuming you even come across such a series).as i said earlier it is better to keep your collection short & watch it instead of keep collecting.if you are watching recent series stick to that & watch older series only if they are very well known & of your preferred genre otherwise there is no end to anime collection.the worst part is after collecting so many old/obscure series you might not even like them after you start watching them.

because of this reason i have stopped downloading anime series after 2012.i am now trying to finish some really old series(pre-2005) & sometimes i don't even like them that much but since it is not my habit to left any anime series unfinished after starting to watch it i don't have much choice.


----------



## snap (Apr 22, 2014)

anyone knows where to read this series manga ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

A website starting with rls, now has an anime section


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2014)

I have Heidi- The Girl of Alps (spanish dub without english subs  ), Fist of North Star, dragon ball, DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Inuyasha which are quite old and the ever going One Piece. so, i can watch anime from any generation 



Spoiler



my blog has the list of anime i have


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have Heidi- The Girl of Alps (spanish dub without english subs  ), Fist of North Star, dragon ball, DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Inuyasha which are quite old and the ever going One Piece. so, i can watch anime from any generation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even i want heidi very touching story it was .........remembering the past kinda like my first anime or it was DBZ........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],i checked your blog list & i know 99% of them & 90% of your series are recent or well known.among old series dbz,fist of north star,yu yu hakusho,inuyasha,rurouni kenshin,mobile suit gundam,ranma 1/2 etc are not just well known but considered as classics.btw are you sure about selling so directly on a blog(maybe change the wording a bit) as it may be against ToS of blog i think.

Heidi- The Girl of Alps is based on Heidi's Years of Wandering and Learning by Johanna Spyri (1880).it was a part of world masterpiece theater program on japanese TV which showcase animated version of a different classical book or story each year & ran from 1969-1997 then resumed in 2007.it also has other classics like peter pan & Pollyanna.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], its my first blog, i don't have that much experience.  I'll change the theme and all after my exams.

I listed Death Note on Quikr, but haven't listed them all, its cumbersome listing them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

no worries,i doubt anyone even monitor indian blogs for licensed anime like naruto.good luck for your exams,which semester btw.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2014)

6th semester and thanks


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have Heidi- The Girl of Alps (spanish dub without english subs  ), Fist of North Star, dragon ball, DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Inuyasha which are quite old and the ever going One Piece. so, i can watch anime from any generation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have all of them except Heidi, I went to the end of the internet to get my hands on that, and I was ready to purchase it at any cost, but the idiots from the studio never even released it in English, damn them. I did found one blog where a guy was translating and making subs, one episode at a time, but I lost track.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],i checked your blog list & i know 99% of them & 90% of your series are recent or well known.among old series dbz,fist of north star,yu yu hakusho,inuyasha,rurouni kenshin,mobile suit gundam,ranma 1/2 etc are not just well known but considered as classics.btw are you sure about selling so directly on a blog(maybe change the wording a bit) as it may be against ToS of blog i think.
> 
> *Heidi- The Girl of Alps is based on Heidi's Years of Wandering and Learning by Johanna Spyri (1880).it was a part of world masterpiece theater program on japanese TV which showcase animated version of a different classical book or story each year & ran from 1969-1997 then resumed in 2007.it also has other classics like peter pan & Pollyanna.*


Those b@st@ards never released it in English, anyone here have any contact with Cartoon Network India HQ? I think the dub should still be there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

you have to wait.according to the latest update(7th mar 2014) by one group translating it they have done up to ep42 but due to some real life issues project has been delayed.another group has released up to ep49(probably the blog you saw) in eng(released on 21apr 2014) but their older release torrents are dead.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you have to wait.according to the latest update(7th mar 2014) by one group translating it they have done up to ep42 but due to some real life issues project has been delayed.another group has released up to ep49(probably the blog you saw) in eng(released on 21apr 2014) but their older release torrents are dead.


FML.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

sabar kaa phal meetha hota hai. imagine your face when in 2016 you finally get to watch this series.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2014)

i remember watching heidi in sahara tv............


----------



## snap (Apr 23, 2014)

caught up to the latest Feng Shen Ji


----------



## debarshi (Apr 25, 2014)

Completed *Noragami*, and all the movies of *Makoto Shinkai* in full HD. Anything less is disrespect.

By the way, I finished my first AMV, dedicated to my best friend's birthday, but its an AMV nonetheless, so please watch here (its short at 2:24 )

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=44WXT3yV3JY[/YOUTUBE]

and tell me if you like it. Constructive criticism will really be helpful. And anyone here who knows how to efficiently use Vegas Pro 11's effects and transitions? Help me out!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

Finished "Yoshiwara in Flames" arc in Gintama. the most serious arc after "Benizakura" arc. rating 10/10


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION]
What is AMV ? You made that clip? I havent watched it yet but will do in the evening.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finished "Yoshiwara in Flames" arc in Gintama. the most serious arc after "Benizakura" arc. rating 10/10



I didn't like benizakura arc much, but Yoshiwara arc was a 10/10 for me too...


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION]  great but it felt a little short


----------



## debarshi (Apr 25, 2014)

snap said:


> [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION]  great but it felt a little short



Thanks  Yep, it was cut short due to time restrictions, I had to give it to her on her birthday, so I couldnt make it any longer.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> [MENTION=114127]debarshi[/MENTION]
> What is AMV ? You made that clip? I havent watched it yet but will do in the evening.



AMV is Animated Music Video, with clips of different anime stitched to the beats of a particular song.  Yep I made it. Tell me if you like it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2014)

just completed mirai nikki its frigging great a must watch recommended anime........although i was expecting a different kind of ending........


----------



## nims11 (Apr 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> just completed mirai nikki its frigging great a must watch recommended anime........although i was expecting a different kind of ending........



hated mirai nikki, especially the protagonist


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

nims11 said:


> hated mirai nikki, especially the protagonist



not the protagonist but story matters ...........


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2014)

debarshi said:


> AMV is Animated Music Video, with clips of different anime stitched to the beats of a particular song.  Yep I made it. Tell me if you like it.



Liked it. Even though its a bit short but the fact that you made it on your own, its value will be priceless for your friend.


----------



## kisame (Apr 28, 2014)

nims11 said:


> hated mirai nikki, especially the protagonist


Same here.Tried reading the manga and dropped it after 2-3 chapters.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION], man... too much busy with Real-Life stuffs. Getting less time to watch anime. (-_-')

current status: Watching Mushi-shi S1. (I love to call it Bug-shi. )
I didn't find any better source, so doing the scripts myself and watching alongside.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

kisame said:


> Same here.Tried reading the manga and dropped it after 2-3 chapters.



why so??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=179846]sohan_92[/MENTION],doing scripts & watching alongside?are you muxing some other group sub with another group video?


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], no. I am re-timing and typesetting the whole retail subs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2014)

are fansubs so bad compared to retail subs for this series?it is usually the other way around.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], AFAIK, the fansubs did mushi-shi are ANBU and moo-shi, whose subs are not that good enough. Ex:- "The sake cup is dry."(-ANBU)."The sake cup is empty."(-Retail). And lots more translation errors. P.S: I am already in a group.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=179846]sohan_92[/MENTION],that's good.which group & is it on anidb?i am guessing you are the typesetter.


----------



## kisame (Apr 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why so??


MC pissed me off.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=179846]sohan_92[/MENTION],that's good.which group & is it on anidb?i am guessing you are the typesetter.


It is tlacatl6 which is a BD releasing group.  No idea about anidb but it is on MAL. I am doing this project sololy except encoding part.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2014)

it is also on anidb.btw do you translate too?


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], Nah. If i knew japanese, i never had watched anime with english subs in first place.


----------



## snap (May 11, 2014)

reading 'Oh, My God!' seemed interesting enough 

Summary:


Spoiler



The story set in Heaven, except it's a corporation with a hierarchy. There are gods from the major religions, and they're all discussing to wipe out humankind (again) when suddenly! A human girl enters. What will happen? What about the end of the world?


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2014)

Am watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 


Spoiler



Joseph Jonathon's voice actor same as Gintoki's


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],have you tried Saint Oniisan?

 [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION],with 108 volumes & still ongoing Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is a series i probably won't watch as its anime adaptation covers less than 1/3rd of manga & i don't have the patience to read such a long series.


----------



## snap (May 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],have you tried Saint Oniisan?



While surfing through different mangas read its first chapter sometime back then forgot about it  Is it good? if you say so i may try it


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],have you tried Saint Oniisan?
> 
> [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION],with 108 volumes & still ongoing Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is a series i probably won't watch as its anime adaptation covers less than 1/3rd of manga & i don't have the patience to read such a long series.



Anime it is good enough to deserve a watch. Without keeping the knowledge of manga, I am pretty content till now, will let you know about rest when I complete it. Also, 2nd season is currently airing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],when you mentioned "Oh, My God!" i just remembered it because of the unusual combo of jesus & buddha though i too haven't read it.btw if you are looking for some 'adult' comedy try Oretama.i assure you you won't find a comedy like this in any mainstream/known manga.

 [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION],i think there are some old OVA's too for this series.


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] The anime doesn't need the viewer to watch that. The story spans across generations. in OVA, there seem to be one OVA for each generation, which will cut off a lot of content. The anime covers first two generations in Season 1, and 3rd generation in Season 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

Beelzebub is back with side story.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2014)

this thread is so dead...........


----------



## ssb1551 (May 13, 2014)

Watched "Attack on Titan" and looooooooved it!! Finished the manga too but sadly its ongoing and its monthly!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2014)

my exams are over 
will increase my watching speed to 20-30 episodes per day.


----------



## Gary M (May 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> this thread is so dead...........



no it's not .. it's just slow!



ssb1551 said:


> Watched "Attack on Titan" and looooooooved it!! Finished the manga too but sadly its ongoing and its monthly!!



IKR ?! Any news on when the anime is continuing ?!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2014)

Gary M said:


> IKR ?! Any news on when the anime is continuing ?!


not before 2016 i guess.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 14, 2014)

Gary M said:


> no it's not .. it's just slow!
> 
> 
> 
> IKR ?! Any news on when the anime is continuing ?!



No idea!! The animé team will let the manga continue for a while and then start production unless they wanna show fillers, which I pray they don't.


----------



## Gary M (May 14, 2014)

Well I don't want to wait until 2016 .. Abolish the manga and charge us for the anime .. I don't mind .. I want it that bad


----------



## sohan_92 (May 14, 2014)

Mushishi S2 OP song by Lucy Rose. Awesome (♥_♥)

[YOUTUBE]JsP_P9Mn2qE[/YOUTUBE]

O.T :- Is there any anime Indian chat room on irc?


----------



## Demi (May 15, 2014)

1) naruto 
2)Bleach
3) captain tsubasa
4) Dragon ball z
5) cardcaptor sakura


----------



## Gary M (May 15, 2014)

Demi said:


> 1) naruto
> 2)Bleach
> 3) captain tsubasa
> 4) Dragon ball z
> 5) cardcaptor sakura



Bleach forever


----------



## snap (May 15, 2014)

Dem Captain Tsubasa nostalgia ;_;


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Mushishi S2 OP song by Lucy Rose. Awesome (♥_♥)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JsP_P9Mn2qE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> O.T :- Is there any anime Indian chat room on irc?



what is irc hav heard it many times googled also .........

also mushishi is abt insects na???


----------



## adityak469 (May 16, 2014)

Here's my list of favourite animes-

1. *CITY HUNTER* a must watch i'd say. You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll never regrets, you'll never forget. You'll want more of Ryo Saeba. 15/10 

2. Sket Dance, one again a must watch. Its kind of like Gintama as i heard(haven't watched Gintama). You'll definitely cry when you get to know the trio's past. Continue the manga when anime's over  10/10

3. Attack on Titan (currently watching, will review when i complete it).

4. Hunter X Hunter 9/10
4. Bleach    9/10
4. Fairy Tail 8.5/10
4. Death Note  9.5/10, a really awesome anime.
5. Beelzebub   8.5/10
6. Baka and the test 8.5/10
7. Another 8/10
8. The K Project 8.5/10
9. Dragon Ball Z 8/10
10. Naruto (not shippuden, the shonen jump one)
11. Fullmetal Alchemist(Brotherhood)



snap said:


> no one can beat goku





Ryo Saeba can. And i don't mean in a fight, but in everything else that an anime aims for. Goku was my favourite hero, until i saw him.


----------



## nims11 (May 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 2. Sket Dance, one again a must watch. Its kind of like Gintama as i heard(haven't watched Gintama). You'll definitely cry when you get to know the trio's past. Continue the manga when anime's over  10/10



Watch Gintama then, you will love it 

Offtopic PS: where from Ranchi?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Here's my list of favourite animes-
> 
> 1. *CITY HUNTER* a must watch i'd say. You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll never regrets, you'll never forget. You'll want more of Ryo Saeba. 15/10
> 
> ...



nice list ..........btw u have mentioned no.4 four times........i have watched all except bleach, city hunter , sket dance and another


----------



## adityak469 (May 16, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Watch Gintama then, you will love it
> 
> Offtopic PS: where from Ranchi?



its on my list. 

and I live in Lalpur, you?

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> nice list ..........btw u have mentioned no.4 four times........i have watched all except bleach, city hunter , sket dance and another



yes i know, i can't decide between those four.  
i'll say watch Sket dance and City Hunter. Another is a short anime just like K project, with a touch if horror and a good twist.
You may have some other opinions on ..each when you watch it(i know many people who don't like it)


----------



## ssb1551 (May 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Here's my list of favourite animes-
> 
> 1. *CITY HUNTER* a must watch i'd say. You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll never regrets, you'll never forget. You'll want more of Ryo Saeba. 15/10
> 
> ...



Nice list but Sket dance. I guess the comedy animés are not my cup of tea. I've watched a few episodes of Sket Dance but didn't think too good of that. I think if one has already watched GTO and Full Metal Panic the bar is set pretty high for any other comedy genre of animé. I don't know if OVAs qualify in this list but I still would like to add *Samurai X : Trust* and Betrayal as one of the best OVAs I've ever watched. 1 animé I would like to add which I haven't seen in the last few pages - *MONSTER*. It's epic and that's how an animé should be.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Nice list but Sket dance. I guess the comedy animés are not my cup of tea. I've watched a few episodes of Sket Dance but didn't think too good of that. I think if one has already watched GTO and Full Metal Panic the bar is set pretty high for any other comedy genre of animé. I don't know if OVAs qualify in this list but I still would like to add *Samurai X : Trust* and Betrayal as one of the best OVAs I've ever watched. 1 animé I would like to add which I haven't seen in the last few pages - *MONSTER*. It's epic and that's how an animé should be.



what abt baka to test??? i literally couldn't control my laughter while watching at night and my parents were sleeping.........

- - - Updated - - -

just tried o look for city hunter and damn its too old ..........so no from me...........


----------



## sohan_92 (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what is irc hav heard it many times googled also .........
> 
> also mushishi is abt insects na???



*www.irchelp.org/ .

Yes, you can say like that way. But for detailed synopsis check for anime sites. A must watch anime.
_Each episodes is like High-budget short film. _(quote stolen from a MAL user).

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Here's my list of favourite animes-
> 
> 1. *CITY HUNTER* a must watch i'd say. You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll never regrets, you'll never forget. You'll want more of Ryo Saeba. 15/10
> 
> ...



Nice list dude.

Btw, which version of Hunter x Hunter you are watching? Is it 2011 or old one?

O.T:- OMG ! trackt.tv supports TV series, Anime series and Movies. And it has a such nice GUI.


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

Samurai Champloo too is a must watch


----------



## ssb1551 (May 16, 2014)

^^ I liked it too!! But not every one I know likes the animé.


----------



## snap (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what abt baka to test??? i literally couldn't control my laughter while watching at night and my parents were sleeping.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just tried o look for city hunter and damn its too old ..........so no from me...........



there are many great animes which are old like Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

snap said:


> there are many great animes which are old like Yu Yu Hakusho



but this one is too old before 90's..........


----------



## adityak469 (May 17, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Nice list but Sket dance. I guess the comedy animés are not my cup of tea. I've watched a few episodes of Sket Dance but didn't think too good of that. I think if one has already watched GTO and Full Metal Panic the bar is set pretty high for any other comedy genre of animé. I don't know if OVAs qualify in this list but I still would like to add *Samurai X : Trust* and Betrayal as one of the best OVAs I've ever watched. 1 animé I would like to add which I haven't seen in the last few pages - *MONSTER*. It's epic and that's how an animé should be.




its not the comedy that makes me love it. Watch a little more, then you'll get to know their past. That's what made me love that anime. Thinking how they are now and what they went through. 





gta0gagan said:


> what abt baka to test??? i literally couldn't control my laughter while watching at night and my parents were sleeping.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just tried o look for city hunter and damn its too old ..........so no from me...........




you mean baka and the test? The non veg is the best in it 
that grab my b**bs Yuji xD

and its probably older than DBZ, i watched it on animax, i still search for a good quality upload and FLAC soudtracks but cant find it. Anyway i'd say give it a try.



sohan_92 said:


> Btw, which version of Hunter x Hunter you are watching? Is it 2011 or old one?





The 2011 one.



gta0gagan said:


> but this one is too old before 90's..........





Its last season is of 90s, and its probably older than Inuyasha. But i'd still say watch it.

- - - Updated - - -

Attack On Titan complete 9.5/10

Beautiful animation[+1], deep story(Adele cant even rool in there  )[+1], awesome fight scenes[+2], legitimate characters[+1], beautiful Mikasa  [+1], realistic world[+1], Armoured Titan[+1], fear at its best[+1], highly inspirational[+1]

people being murdered on a massive scale, children being eaten alive, Parents being devoured in front of their children[-0.5]


This anime depicts what we are doing to thing around us, whether its nature or some other species or even our own species. We are the being depicted as Titans, and what ruthless things we are doing. This anime follows the rule of the powerful wins over the weak, which is what happens in our daily world.

I would rate it 9.5/10.* A must watch* again.


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2014)

Finished Jojo Bizarre Adventure. It is overdramatic in a good and comical way, has super-muscular characters, and it quite awesome! Gives off a berserk like feeling and the story doesn't feel draggy. Looking forward to the new season.

Also started SKET Dance due to its comparison with Gintama and few mentions in the last few posts. Liking it till now. I like watching things these Gintama like light anime which I can watch anytime irrespective of my mood.


----------



## snap (May 18, 2014)

for your horror needs *spiraphobia.tumblr.com/recommendations


----------



## adityak469 (May 18, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Finished Jojo Bizarre Adventure. It is overdramatic in a good and comical way, has super-muscular characters, and it quite awesome! Gives off a berserk like feeling and the story doesn't feel draggy. Looking forward to the new season.
> 
> Also started SKET Dance due to its comparison with Gintama and few mentions in the last few posts. Liking it till now. I like watching things these Gintama like light anime which I can watch anytime irrespective of my mood.



just so you know, it gets pretty serious sometimes. Which episode are you in?


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2014)

Completed Chobits. Last few episodes were good. But overall a 7/10 anime.


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2014)

I need to finish my backlog. Finished *Noragami*, and *Ao No Exorcist*. Currently on* Mushishi *and *Neon Genesis Evangelion*


----------



## ssb1551 (May 19, 2014)

^^ NGE is a darn good animé. I was introduced to the Mecha genre by this animé. Inspired me to watch other Mecha animés but none came closer to it.


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

so i had missed *episode 26* of Sket Dance, well it featured Gintama 

here's some screenshots for people who still havent started Sket Dance and are Gintama fans -
*puu.sh/8Utdz
*puu.sh/8Vd4c
*puu.sh/8Vdfc
*puu.sh/8UZSe
*puu.sh/8VdHg
*puu.sh/8VdOl

PS- Gintama's assistant writer/director has made Sket Dance.


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)

switch's backstory made me watch sket dance


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

snap said:


> switch's backstory made me watch sket dance



Switch's backstory was sad, bossun's shocking, himeko's frightening 

and what episode are you in?


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Switch's backstory was sad, bossun's shocking, himeko's frightening
> 
> and what episode are you in?



well i dont watch much animes these days only get time to read mangas  just sometimes watch it on animax


----------



## adityak469 (May 21, 2014)

snap said:


> well i dont watch much animes these days only get time to read mangas  just sometimes watch it on animax



mangas are best at telling stories, not for actions 

and it was Animax which got me hooked up to Sket Dance


----------



## nims11 (May 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> so i had missed *episode 26* of Sket Dance, well it featured Gintama
> 
> here's some screenshots for people who still havent started Sket Dance and are Gintama fans -
> *puu.sh/8Utdz
> ...



There was also a Gintama episode which featured Sket Dance


----------



## adityak469 (May 22, 2014)

nims11 said:


> There was also a Gintama episode which featured Sket Dance



i know.  a friend told me not long ago


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

where are the regulars of this thread? 


Was passing the time reading these manga : 'The future is a lie' and 'A-BOUT!'.  btw can anyone give suggestions to manga's which are - "Action, Comedy, School Life, Shounen" like beelzebub and A-Bout basically a badass entering a school of delinquents


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

^^Not Manga but anime "Toradora"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

watching doctor who, haven't watched anime for a week. though i read the onging manga in my MAL list.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],try Aiki.


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

thanks guys. Also found out these mangas while searching: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worst_(manga) and its prequel 'Crows'


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

vlc got stuck on rebuilding font cache (while watching One Piece Episode 646) 
uninstalled that  crap and now using MPC-HC with CCCP.


----------



## debarshi (May 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> vlc got stuck on rebuilding font cache (while watching One Piece Episode 646)
> uninstalled that  crap and now using MPC-HC with CCCP.



Use Kawaii Codec Pack. I dont think you'll want to go back.

I use MPC-BE with Reclock, and MAD-VR


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Use Kawaii Codec Pack. I dont think you'll want to go back.
> 
> I use MPC-BE with Reclock, and MAD-VR



link + instructions plz.............

- - - Updated - - -

currently using potplayer at stock settings............


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2014)

*haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack

i prefer individual components configuration.i use pot player(& mpc-hc)+lav filters+haali splitter+xy subfilter+madvr.since i have only entry level graphics i don't use heavier madvr options but whenever i get a decent graphics card i intend to use those options.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Use Kawaii Codec Pack. I dont think you'll want to go back.
> 
> I use MPC-BE with Reclock, and MAD-VR


Will it be ok on intel gma 965 (integrated graphics on a very old laptop)?


----------



## debarshi (May 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack
> 
> i prefer individual components configuration.i use pot player(& mpc-hc)+lav filters+haali splitter+xy subfilter+madvr.since i have only entry level graphics i don't use heavier madvr options but whenever i get a decent graphics card i intend to use those options.



Potplayer is good. MPC-BE croaks while playing AVI so I use Potplayer for that. But the interface for MPC-BE is really nice. I'll post the link for manual set-up when I get it


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Will it be ok on intel gma 965 (integrated graphics on a very old laptop)?



I also have intel gma 965 graphics. I use MPC-HC + EVR-CR with LAV filters + xy-subfilter. Using MAD-VR will give you lots of frame drops on this board. However you can use lower madvr settings, but EVR-CR > MAD-VR imo. (for intel 965 boards)

O.T- Anyone on AnimeBytes ?


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> O.T- Anyone on AnimeBytes ?



yep..


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2014)

^^what's your user name, so we can be friends. Just got an invitation from there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> I also have intel gma 965 graphics. I use MPC-HC + EVR-CR with LAV filters + xy-subfilter. Using MAD-VR will give you lots of frame drops on this board. However you can use lower madvr settings, but EVR-CR > MAD-VR imo. (for intel 965 boards)
> 
> O.T- Anyone on AnimeBytes ?



i think i'm good with CCCP


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

was reading the manga 'Ajin' only 11 chapters released though


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^what's your user name, so we can be friends. Just got an invitation from there.



if anyone got invite plz invite me also cause i tried to enter those guys didn't respond...........

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> *haruhichan.com/forum/showthread.php?7545-KCP-Kawaii-Codec-Pack
> 
> i prefer individual components configuration.i use pot player(& mpc-hc)+lav filters+haali splitter+xy subfilter+madvr.since i have only entry level graphics i don't use heavier madvr options but whenever i get a decent graphics card i intend to use those options.



its useless for me it hanged my pc and somehow reduced the quality of audio for my system overall..............


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2014)

that is why i don't use codec packs because of their pre-configured settings.did you also installed reclock while installing kawaii codec pack?also whatever setup you were using earlier you can just use madvr by installing it & then selecting it as the video renderer under pot player preferences video setting.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why i don't use codec packs because of their pre-configured settings.did you also installed reclock while installing kawaii codec pack?also whatever setup you were using earlier you can just use madvr by installing it & then selecting it as the video renderer under pot player preferences video setting.



nope didn't use that reclock here is what i did:
installed KCP and set it to highest 
the result: screen turned to standby automatically and computer froze while i could still hear the audio playing................

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> that is why i don't use codec packs because of their pre-configured settings.did you also installed reclock while installing kawaii codec pack?also whatever setup you were using earlier you can just use madvr by installing it & then selecting it as the video renderer under pot player preferences video setting.



chuck it VLC anyway has better quality than this...........


----------



## debarshi (May 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> nope didn't use that reclock here is what i did:
> installed KCP and set it to highest
> the result: screen turned to standby automatically and computer froze while i could still hear the audio playing................



You don't put it to highest settings just like that.  

Well, after using MPC-BE, I never went back to VLC. Even if setting it up is a pain. 

SETUP    ------ Here you go, the link

The difference is pretty noticable with HD content on 1080p screen, if you have a complimenting graphics card. 



Spoiler



Or maybe I'm just too obsessed about it



Screenshot Comparison

Everything you need to know about MAD-VR


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

debarshi said:


> You don't put it to highest settings just like that.
> 
> Well, after using MPC-BE, I never went back to VLC. Even if setting it up is a pain.
> 
> ...


well i thought it would work they haven't put system requirement in the site........

- - - Updated - - -

ok its workin now at highest setting idk what was wrong there but i dnt see any significant difference............

- - - Updated - - -

tried using coalgirls anime infinite stratos........

- - - Updated - - -



debarshi said:


> You don't put it to highest settings just like that.
> 
> Well, after using MPC-BE, I never went back to VLC. Even if setting it up is a pain.
> 
> ...


btw that comparison is too huge for my bandwidth................. but thanks anyway.......


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> O.T- Anyone on AnimeBytes ?





nims11 said:


> yep..



Whats yours?
Mine is alien007


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Whats yours?
> Mine is alien007



Request sent.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

Shingeki no Kyojin is pretty good. Waiting for ch 58.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Request sent.



Done.
You havent downloaded anything from there?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Done.
> You havent downloaded anything from there?



no invites???


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> no invites???


nope.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Done.
> You havent downloaded anything from there?


Not yet. I will start download later once I change my internet plan. Currently I have capped connection.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2014)

One Piece is on a two week break 

Oda sensei had a tonsil operation, hope he gets well soon


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2014)

me viceversa on animebytes


----------



## sohan_92 (May 30, 2014)

nims11 said:


> me viceversa on animebytes



Request sent.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 1, 2014)

Never knew that Coalgirl is actually a girl.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

^^who told you that?coalgirls is a group & maybe there are 1-2 girls but that's it.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^who told you that?coalgirls is a group & maybe there are 1-2 girls but that's it.


The actual leader name is Coalgirl in Coalgirls Group. Check for "s". She is also a leader in ChihiroSubs.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

nims11 said:


> me viceversa on animebytes


guys how to enter animebytes ........... i already have submitted application but got no response in email...........


----------



## nims11 (Jun 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys how to enter animebytes ........... i already have submitted application but got no response in email...........



I got in after a week or two after filling in the application


----------



## snap (Jun 5, 2014)

Green boy manga ended


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2014)

Please suggest some good action anime that are not too mainstream .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2014)

Shura no Toki,one of the best somewhat realistic unarmed combat anime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Please suggest some good action anime that are not too mainstream .



Beelzebub, hitman reborn


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

'Ties of Compassion' new chapter released


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

guys i have holidays now so plz suggest some very good anime series............ I am tired of watching random anime series..........


----------



## nims11 (Jun 8, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Please suggest some good action anime that are not too mainstream .



Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> guys i have holidays now so plz suggest some very good anime series............ I am tired of watching random anime series..........



Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 

- - - Updated - - -

Yes this 1 min ONA is actually an anime. Speechless after watching it


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys i have holidays now so plz suggest some very good anime series............ I am tired of watching random anime series..........



HxH
Highschool DxD
Bleach
K Project
Another
Baka and the test
Sket Dance
Gintama
City Hunter
Attack On Titan
Bleach
Clannad(+After Clannad)
Monster
Beelzebub
07 Ghost
Black Butler
Fullmetal Alchemist(+Brotherhood)
Death Note
Code Geass
Hellsing
Fairy Tail
Winter Sonata[Love Anime, too emotional]

And the list goes on and on


I mean there are so many great animes out there, how have you been watching random animes??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys i have holidays now so plz suggest some very good anime series............ I am tired of watching random anime series..........



Gintama, Code Geass, Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Yes this 1 min ONA is actually an anime. Speechless after watching it



WTF


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> HxH
> Highschool DxD
> Bleach
> K Project
> ...



watched mostly in the list that's why asking.........


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2014)

Watched all 3 *Berserk* movies. Good but the Tv series is better. Anyway, berserk is awesome. Especially the dialogs in eng dubbed tv series.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> watched mostly in the list that's why asking.........



most of them are continued in the manga, read it maybe?


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

Beelzebub anime ending is horrible :\


@ gagan did you watch Darker Than Black?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

BTW got into animebytes . received the confirmation in two days 

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Beelzebub anime ending is horrible :\
> 
> 
> @ gagan did you watch Darker Than Black?


not horrible but just OK. the manga has ended, right?


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

yea i think it ended afaik


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Beelzebub anime ending is horrible :\
> 
> 
> @ gagan did you watch Darker Than Black?



yup whole darker than black series here is my anime list.......
*myanimelist.net/animelist/gta0gagan


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

Watch this The Law of Ueki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is very good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2014)

law of ueki is a good shounen kinda like naruto chunin exam arc.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 10, 2014)

*puu.sh/9mZB2/c63ed2461d.png

just found it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/9mZB2/c63ed2461d.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


OoOOW Yeaah! Thanks for the recommendation. 12 episodes down and I'm hooked. Joseph Joestar is awesome!


----------



## Neo (Jun 11, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> Never knew that Coalgirl is actually a girl.



omg! man i so wanna bang them :/


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


>


I'd say you are not familiar with tumblr


----------



## snap (Jun 11, 2014)

Was reading 'Giant Killing' pretty good sports manga


----------



## nims11 (Jun 11, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> OoOOW Yeaah! Thanks for the recommendation. 12 episodes down and I'm hooked. Joseph Joestar is awesome!



Jojo 
ya joseph is awesome partly because of its voice actor (the same as Gintama's Gintoki and SKET Dance's switch)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

Hehe! Oh!! Is that so!? The guy is 6ft4" FFS, man wish I was so frigging huge.


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

So I Make Swords And Things. - Imgur


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2014)

Only Japanese guys take Military seriously

*i.imgur.com/pKK42uf.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I will make this my ringtone


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

Reading the manga 'Toukyou kushu' aka Tokyo Ghoul, pretty good imo


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2014)

nims11 said:


> I think I will make this my ringtone



That's pretty good for a ringtone.

I have set my notification tone this
[YOUTUBE]acQJ_X3G-ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

Feng Shen Ji 110 is out


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sket Dance Manga's scanlators closed down before completing it(only 20 chaps left) 

Watching bleach's main episodes, got real tired of fillers, Ichigo got Krillined by Ulquiorra and then he Yamchaed Ulquiorra  was an awesome fight.

Animax started an anime called beyond the boundary. Anyone seen it? It looks good tho.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

completed the Arrancar arc finally , i cried when 



Spoiler



gin died *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10430374_705432852856303_2414643452142092233_n.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> completed the Arrancar arc finally , i cried when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only moment when they show Gin's eyes


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop, my favorite.


----------



## kisame (Jun 24, 2014)

Just finished reading latest chapter of Flow.
Pretty good read.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2014)

I didnt know that flipkart is selling mangas as well these days.


----------



## snap (Jun 24, 2014)

Was reading 'Suicide Island' a very good manga


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> the only moment when they show Gin's eyes



atleast they have its not like kakashi ......... they made a complete episode on that..........


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> atleast they have its not like kakashi ......... they made a complete episode on that..........



Kakashi is Kakashi
Gin is Gin
Both are cool


----------



## snap (Jun 27, 2014)

Attack On Titan Live Action Movie Slated For 2015 | BIG COMIC PAGE


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

this thread feels deserted all the anime watchers and manga reader and VN players are gone i think...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2014)

Busy downloading HSDK Manga


----------



## snap (Jul 6, 2014)

Anime Movies to watch - Imgur

Glad this thread is stickied now.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2014)

Reading Freezing. Completed 100 chapters. Apart from some occasional b**bies pics, the story is actually good. Its not like other mature mangas where the story falls off after a while. Glad I picked this up.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

finished Gintama, started *Gintama'*
Gintama's serious arcs are way better than Naruto canon arcs.

- - - Updated - - -

somebody please remove *~Uguu Edition* from the tread title


----------



## ©mß (Jul 7, 2014)

Haven't read the earlier posts.
But have you guys discussed about Death Note?? :v


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> somebody please remove *~Uguu Edition* from the tread title


and change it to ~BooBoo Edition


----------



## nims11 (Jul 7, 2014)

©mß said:


> Haven't read the earlier posts.
> But have you guys discussed about Death Note?? :v



What is Death Note?


----------



## ©mß (Jul 7, 2014)

nims11 said:


> What is Death Note?



Manga and later adopted to Anime.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2014)

nims11 said:


> What is Death Note?



srsly u asking abt death note???


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly u asking abt death note???


  [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION]
please use sarcasm tag. Some guys cant figure it out


----------



## ©mß (Jul 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION]
> please use sarcasm tag. Some guys cant figure it out



Lol he should surely use that I got confused that he really don't know about it. :3


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2014)

Reading the manga 'Yongbi'


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

need manga suggestions also link to download them............

- - - Updated - - -

manga i like something like gantz, freezing , shingeki no kyojin , sora no otoshimono, demon king part timer.............


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> need manga suggestions also link to download them............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> manga i like something like gantz, freezing , shingeki no kyojin , sora no otoshimono, demon king part timer.............



Read rosario vampire, hunter x hunter


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> need manga suggestions also link to download them............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> manga i like something like gantz, freezing , shingeki no kyojin , sora no otoshimono, demon king part timer.............



Use *Free Manga Downloader*


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2014)

I use hakuneko to download manga (Available for Linux)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2014)

Jugem Jugem $hit-Tossing the Life of Shin-Chan’s Two-Day-Old Underwear Balmung Fezalion Isaac Schneider 1/3 True Love 2/3 Hangnail Anxiety Betrayal Knows My Name Or Does It Really Ignore Calls Squid Dogfish Halibut Trout-Cod Dogfish This Is A Different Dogfish, I’m Talking About The Dogfish Shark Kaluga Ray Yuuteimiyaoukimukou pepepepepepepepepepepepe Runny Diarrhea.


In case you are wondering what this is, its the name of this little thing from Gintama
*cdn.myanimelist.net/images/characters/7/127829.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2014)

^ haha, that episode was hilarious


----------



## snap (Jul 15, 2014)

The latest Bleach chapter ಠ_ಠ


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 15, 2014)

snap said:


> The latest Bleach chapter ಠ_ಠ




you mean last week's chapter? TBH, bleach is being dragged now. Tite is just trying to find ways to increase everyone's power and drag it on. bleach ended for me when the Arrancar arc was over.

PS - all hail Aizen-sama


----------



## snap (Jul 18, 2014)

Currently reading 'The god of high school' and 'Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School'


----------



## kisame (Jul 19, 2014)

snap said:


> Currently reading 'The god of high school' and 'Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School'


God of High School is good.Other than those, I recommend Black Haze and Flow.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2014)

currently wtching Knights of Sidonia....okish

next in line is 'pin Pong'....guys pls suggest some good funniest animes and best action animes like the Fate series, Naruto


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2014)

^ Gintama. Action is way better than Naruto and it is the funniest anime IMHO.

PS: I'm just going to ignore that you called naruto as best, while its nowhere close to being average.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Gintama. Action is way better than Naruto and it is the funniest anime IMHO.
> 
> PS: I'm just going to ignore that you called naruto as best, while its nowhere close to being average.



Fights in Naruto/Shippuden are best IMHO...well its also true that I haven't watched many animes to compare it with...

So Gintama is funny???...I mean I'm looking for something that's hilarious


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Fights in Naruto/Shippuden are best IMHO...well its also true that I haven't watched many animes to compare it with...
> 
> So Gintama is funny???...I mean I'm looking for something that's hilarious



If you have went through the torture of watching each and every naruto/shippuden episode, then you should be able to go through some first few not so good Gintama episodes.

Trust me, you'll start ROFLing and get stomach pain. I watch after 11 PM and its super hard to control my laughter.

PS: Naruto vs Pain had good animation ( Sarcasm intended ) -_-
PPS: One Piece Dressrosa Arc or even Luffy vs Lucci stomps the [strike]flashbacks, talk-no-jutsu, fillers and then some flashbacks again [/strike] action in Naruto

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, that was sarcasm again for Naruto's "story"


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you have went through the torture of watching each and every naruto/shippuden episode, then you should be able to go through some first few not so good Gintama episodes.
> 
> Trust me, you'll start ROFLing and get stomach pain. I watch after 11 PM and its super hard to control my laughter.
> 
> ...


why?? it really had some good animation fo rthe fight ......not to mention the fight was one of the best and the arc is one my favorite arc............

i know there is too much flashbacks in naruto ....... butt they can't speed up anime else they would come close to manga.........

PS: i am giving the anime a break since lots of flashback are happening and also story is progressing rather slowly it becomes pain to follow the anime , hence following manga which is also damn slow but satisfying..............

btw watch samurai flamenco its good , well atleast first few episodes are good then suddenly in between it gets haywire ............

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> Fights in Naruto/Shippuden are best IMHO...well its also true that I haven't watched many animes to compare it with...
> 
> So Gintama is funny???...I mean I'm looking for something that's hilarious



dude you really have to watch other animes to compare it................

- - - Updated - - -

can some one tell me which saint seiya is featured in this video i downloaded one but its animation is way too old , not what i was looking for..........
[YOUTUBE]e7QjLPviNA[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e7QjLPviNA


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you have went through the torture of watching each and every naruto/shippuden episode, then you should be able to go through some first few not so good Gintama episodes.
> 
> Trust me, you'll start ROFLing and get stomach pain. I watch after 11 PM and its super hard to control my laughter.
> 
> ...



Woaaahhh!!!! Now thats a lot of sarcasm out there 

Also I think the animation was good in those few episodes which were related to that 'Chikara' arc...
[Youtube]fLdF7DtrDYQ[/Youtube]


well i went through the torture of watching every episode...and it wasn't that bad except for frequent flashbacks 

So Gintama it is....any other which is totally funny ??


just finished *'Ping Pong the animation'* and its a must watch....just superbly inspiring and a really good story.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

^ Chikara arc was filler and fillers were supposed to end with it. Naruto anime is 1.5 years behind the manga  and they are still planning for more fillers and $hit to leech more $$$


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Chikara arc was filler and fillers were supposed to end with it. Naruto anime is 1.5 years behind the manga  and they are still planning for more fillers and $hit to leech more $$$



First I gave up on anime... like 1 yr back. Now I have given up on manga too. They are not only stretching the end unnecessarily but also, they are adding so much of complicated theoretical explanations to the events, that I'd rather study Engineering subject Theory of Automata and Machine Language.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

Zoro goes 1080p





Spoiler



*i998.mangapanda.com/one-piece/754/one-piece-5072641.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> First I gave up on anime... like 1 yr back. Now I have given up on manga too. They are not only stretching the end unnecessarily but also, they are adding so much of complicated theoretical explanations to the events, that I'd rather study Engineering subject Theory of Automata and Machine Language.



they just stretch the episodes unnecessarily...and moreover postpone the release of the episodes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why?? it really had some good animation fo rthe fight ......not to mention the fight was one of the best and the arc is one my favorite arc............



thats some quality animation out there

*i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa459/SerenityMikadzuki/NarutoVsPain2.png

[YOUTUBE]www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJd5WUCzREI[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



this was sarcasm again


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> thats some quality animation out there
> 
> *i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa459/SerenityMikadzuki/NarutoVsPain2.png
> 
> ...



i think they did it cause they wanted to show how fast they were (u know speed)............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

^ Luffy vs Lucci fight was paced practically at lightning speeds (Lucci is way faster than Kalifa who dodged Nami's lightning strike)
still no signs of crap animation. while naruto vs pain was barely at hypersonic speeds.


----------



## kisame (Jul 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> First I gave up on anime... like 1 yr back. Now I have given up on manga too. They are not only stretching the end unnecessarily but also, they are adding so much of complicated theoretical explanations to the events, that I'd rather study Engineering subject Theory of Automata and Machine Language.


Just put it on hold until it is completed and then read it in one go.
On other note, HxH is building up a nice plot.Can't wait for the action to start.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Luffy vs Lucci fight was paced practically at lightning speeds (Lucci is way faster than Kalifa who dodged Nami's lightning strike)
> still no signs of crap animation. while naruto vs pain was barely at hypersonic speeds.



well actually at visible speeds u can actually see distorted image of the object because of high speed but practically at lightning speeds u can only see when they take a break or there is pause in motion........

look at later episodes of naruto, when naruto became faster to match yellow flash's speed we could actually think he was teleporting cause we couldn't see the movement.............

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBS38SLSnJU

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]dBS38SLSnJU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

basically what makes naruto a great watch for me is preferably is its soundtrack , really awesome BG appropriate for fights and tense situations .............

- - - Updated - - -

just like SnK ( which also features some my favourite fights + BG combo) naruto scores well on fight scenes.........
and ya i agree they are dragging the manga now.........i wouldn't be surprised if this so called final enemy is still not the final...........and ofcourse i wouldn't be surprised if there is a sad ending like the good old protagonists sacrificing his life..........

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> Woaaahhh!!!! Now thats a lot of sarcasm out there
> 
> Also I think the animation was good in those few episodes which were related to that 'Chikara' arc...
> [Youtube]fLdF7DtrDYQ[/Youtube]
> ...



which episodes are these i haven't watched them.........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> basically what makes naruto a great watch for me is preferably is its soundtrack , really awesome BG appropriate for fights and tense situations .............
> .



Exactly....and moreover the fights are really good with gr8 background score 



gta0gagan said:


> which episodes are these i haven't watched them.........



theses are some of the fillers...don't remember the episode numbers...but the animation is really good in these mixed with cgi effects...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 26, 2014)

Started Magi. Its really  interesting


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul is pretty good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 27, 2014)

finished durarara very strange anime but kinda good..........


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> finished durarara very strange anime but kinda good..........



season 2 coming soon.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2014)

But... most important thing, what the heck is this "uguu edition" ?!??!?!


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2014)

anyone read this one ? i like the cooking lol. 
Nobunaga no Chef Manga


----------



## snap (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ yep great manga. There is another one about doctor waking up in past


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2014)

yup, thats jin, another great one.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 27, 2014)

Resumed bleach again season 5


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> But... most important thing, what the heck is this "uguu edition" ?!??!?!



[YOUTUBE]UTGzW94JlGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

^

This expression came from the H-game (PC)/PS2/DC/anime Kanon. Ayu Tsukimiya's line (and probably the most famous throughout Kanon). This is her expression when she moans, or whines (like eeeehh, but more original).


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tokyo Ghoul is pretty good.



toukyou kushu is indeed pretty good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why?? it really had some good animation fo rthe fight ......not to mention the fight was one of the best and the arc is one my favorite arc............
> 
> i know there is too much flashbacks in naruto ....... butt they can't speed up anime else they would come close to manga.........
> 
> ...



bump!!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

which anime is that Uguu thingy???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> which anime is that Uguu thingy???



kanon...........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> kanon...........



is it worth watching ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> is it worth watching ??


if u like clannad yes, idk still i couldn't come to like clannad idk why.......same with fate/zero , i watched fate / stay night  3 - 4 times already..........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

^ haven't watched Clannad....


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 30, 2014)

Any one seen Itazura na Kiss? ...A friend has recommended this to me...


----------



## nims11 (Jul 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> is it worth watching ??



I watched half of it and put it on hold since months. In short I hated it, but will resume to see how it turns out to be.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2014)

nims11 said:


> I watched half of it and put it on hold since months. In short I hated it, but will resume to see how it turns out to be.



ohh i'll skip it then... *"Ping pong"* was amazing!!!


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2014)

I think i have posted this manga before - Terra Formars good manga but updates pretty slow  and  Tonari no Seki-kun such simple and great manga 


A while back someone recommended '	Feng Shen Ji' in this thread such a great manhua/manga



Where are the manga guys?   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] and some of them left :'(


----------



## debarshi (Jul 30, 2014)

Too busy with stuff -w- I haven't myself or them in quite some time here..

And haven't touched manga/anime either ;o;


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

what to do when you find a pretty girl of your age who likes anime and her favourite is One Piece? if you get my drift


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> what to do when you find a pretty girl of your age who likes anime and her favourite is One Piece? if you get my drift



what did you do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

^ nothing. just asking for suggestions.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> what to do when you find a pretty girl of your age who likes anime and her favourite is One Piece? if you get my drift



where????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> where????



local anime club meet


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ nothing. just asking for suggestions.



Tell her "Be my nakama"


----------



## nims11 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got male people in my college watching Anime  So much for diversity -_-

- - - Updated - - -

Finished SKET Dance. Start is good. gets pretty boring as it ends. Maybe because I like Gintama so much, I am highly skeptical of its rip-off. 1 out of 5-6 episodes in SKET Dance is *really* good, and I continued watching that just for those episodes. The lame jokes are good, but not on the level of Gintama. will give it a 7/10.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2014)

Finished *'Knights of Sidonia' *....animation and story are good....but it can be much better if it were a little fast paced


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> local anime club meet



lol which city??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

*Gintama: The Final Chapter - Be Forever Yorozuya* 11/10



gta0gagan said:


> lol which city??



raipur


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],i am still here & just finished girl saurus manga.due to no regular net connection with me currently in my new posting i post less often than before.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2014)

watching death note again this is too addictive!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> watching death note again this is too addictive!


I personally don't like the ending ... I always thought his reaper would save him


----------



## nims11 (Aug 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Gintama: The Final Chapter - Be Forever Yorozuya* 11/10



Yeah!
Loved watching the amazing animation and top notch action. Got goosebumps many times while watching.


----------



## kisame (Aug 4, 2014)

Finished reading Eyeshield 21.
Even though I never watched/liked american football, this manga is awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2014)

started 'Fullmetal Alcemist - Brotherhood'


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2014)

Hunter X Hunter is damn awesome. reached episode 97


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 16, 2014)

abhidev said:


> started 'Fullmetal Alcemist - Brotherhood'


one of the best anime out there!!!
BTW has anybody read or seen kekkaishi ??


----------



## snap (Aug 16, 2014)

yup seen the anime Kekkaishi back on Animax  pretty good


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hunter X Hunter is damn awesome. reached episode 97



Hanger X Hanger


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> one of the best anime out there!!!
> BTW has anybody read or seen kekkaishi ??



yeah...m lovin it!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> started 'Fullmetal Alcemist - Brotherhood'



Its 1 of the contenders for my 2nd favourite animé after *Trinity Blood*!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Its 1 of the contenders for my 2nd favourite animé after *Trinity Blood*!



is it even better than Fullmetal???


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2014)

Just read this manga Yamikin Ushijima-kun aka Ushijima the Loan Shark pretty realistic, recommended you guys read it only 24 chapters till now


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2014)

snap said:


> Just read this manga Yamikin Ushijima-kun aka Ushijima the Loan Shark pretty realistic, recommended you guys read it only 24 chapters till now



Reminded me of literal loan shark

*i.imgur.com/zu6KV3I.png


----------



## kisame (Aug 22, 2014)

Finished Shingeki no Kyojin anime and read all available chapters.
Anime is good but manga is better.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 23, 2014)

"Another" very nice anime, i was keep on hoping till the end some miracle will happen, but nothing happened sad ending

worth to wach recommended to everyone but be prepared to get ur hopes down this isn't ur typical anime its another


----------



## nims11 (Aug 23, 2014)

kisame said:


> Finished Shingeki no Kyojin anime and read all available chapters.
> Anime is good but manga is better.



i liked the anime more. Post-anime manga story is getting too much into politics, with number of mysteries just increasing  I have to re read previous issue after a new monthly chapter comes out

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> "Another" very nice anime, i was keep on hoping till the end some miracle will happen, but nothing happened sad ending
> 
> worth to wach recommended to everyone but be prepared to get ur hopes down this isn't ur typical anime its another



+1. I was also quite disappointed with the ending. But worth watching.

- - - Updated - - -

Finished Kara no Kyoukai - Garden of Sinners. It is a 7 part movie series with a complex non linear story line, *brilliant* animation, lots of blood, and the action sequences will give you goosebumps. Only other anime I can think of coming closer to it in terms of animation will be Fate Zero. The story, despite being complex and chronologically non linear, is amazing, and interwines pretty well. Characters are very well defined and the protagonist is undoubtly one of my most favourite female anime character. Music, despite being awesome, is a letdown for lacking variety throughout all the movies. Although I will rate the individual movies slightly differently, I rate the entire series *8.5/10*. Watch it, for action, story and characters.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> "Another" very nice anime, i was keep on hoping till the end some miracle will happen, but nothing happened sad ending
> 
> worth to wach recommended to everyone but be prepared to get ur hopes down this isn't ur typical anime its another



Another is pretty good horror anime with shockingly unexpected twists. I liked the sound design and art.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], seems you are unable to receive PMs. so i'll reply here.

i really don't download anything below 720p unless it was never made in 720p. as for 480p anime you can search Soulreaperzone | Free HQ Small Encoded Anime Direct Downloads Anime Chiby | Small Encoded Anime Darklegends | Fastest 60mb Anime Encoders


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], seems you are unable to receive PMs. so i'll reply here.
> 
> i really don't download anything below 720p unless it was never made in 720p. as for 480p anime you can search Soulreaperzone | Free HQ Small Encoded Anime Direct Downloads Anime Chiby | Small Encoded Anime Darklegends | Fastest 60mb Anime Encoders



sorry I didn't notice as I come online from mobile and don't get mention notifications  
thanks for the sites, I'll check them out and then pm you if I need any help.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 28, 2014)

*img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130526191014/betterbleachfanfiction/images/1/1f/Shiro_s_tenze_tsusaiga_by_zanpakuto_leader-d50hf87.jpg

WTF is this? I didnt see it anywhere in the anime. Which arc/episode does this belong to? Is it fan made?


----------



## Neo (Aug 28, 2014)

^much wow, seems like fanart. I didn't see it too, i skipped the fillers tho.


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2014)

Google search reveals it is a fan fiction


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 28, 2014)

snap said:


> Google search reveals it is a fan fiction



damn. Anyways the fanart is superb. Looks real


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2014)

One Piece chapter 758

All Hail God Usopp!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One Piece chapter 758
> 
> All Hail God Usopp!



Sogeking at his best


----------



## Neo (Aug 29, 2014)

How much time will the one piece anime take to catch up with the manga ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> How much time will the one piece anime take to catch up with the manga ?



Anime catches up with manga only when either manga is finished or there is a brief pause in the release of new manga chapters.


----------



## Neo (Aug 29, 2014)

^i mean where the manga is currently


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> ^i mean where the manga is currently





Spoiler



doflamingo vs luffy about to begin


----------



## abhidev (Aug 29, 2014)

Finished 'Fullmetal Alchemist' and it was good....suggest me next anime


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Finished 'Fullmetal Alchemist' and it was good....suggest me next anime



watch its movie..........


----------



## abhidev (Aug 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> watch its movie..........



which one of these...n what order should I go with ?

Fullmetal Alchemist Movie: The Conqueror of Shambala
Fullmetal Alchemist: Blind Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood - Done
Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi
Fullmetal Alchemist: Simple People
Fullmetal Alchemist: Tales of the Master


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2014)

abhidev said:


> which one of these...n what order should I go with ?
> 
> *Fullmetal Alchemist Movie: The Conqueror of Shambala*
> Fullmetal Alchemist: Blind Alchemist
> ...



well i have only watched the bolded part, dnt have any indo about other........

other people might help u more on this.......

if u want another short series watch "Another"


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 30, 2014)

Starting Barakamon. have high hopes from this anime.


----------



## kisame (Aug 31, 2014)

Reading Soul Cartel webtoon.Pretty good.
Mephistopheles is one hell of an overpowered character.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Starting Barakamon. have high hopes from this anime.



hows it ?


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

Just read Apocalypse no Toride Manga pretty decent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2014)

Today's One Piece chapter 

Luffy and Law trick Doflamingo into Red Hawk


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Today's One Piece chapter
> 
> Luffy and Law trick Doflamingo into Red Hawk



Wasnt that a clone?

Anyways, I did a terrible mistake of completing all anime episodes which made me complete the manga chapters as well. Now as I wait for new chapters of manga, this feeling of anticipation is killing me inside. 

Why One Piece is so damn awesome series?!?!?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

abhidev said:


> hows it ?



superb. its a must watch. 

- - - Updated - - -

started watching The File Of Young Kindaichi on Animax. This is the real stuff. Detective Conan looks like an anime for kids infront of this.


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wasnt that a clone?
> 
> Anyways, I did a terrible mistake of completing all anime episodes which made me complete the manga chapters as well. Now as I wait for new chapters of manga, this feeling of anticipation is killing me inside.
> 
> Why One Piece is so damn awesome series?!?!?



exactly. BEST ANIME EVAARRR. Although i'm just going to follow the anime. Manga just does not give the right feels i guess.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

Neo said:


> exactly. BEST ANIME EVAARRR. Although i'm just going to follow the anime. Manga just does not give the right feels i guess.


Sometimes i play the bgm while reading manga, while most of the time, i can hear it my head. One Piece is that awesome.


----------



## kisame (Sep 12, 2014)

Came across this

Awesome music.And also came to know that Jungle book was an anime.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> superb. its a must watch.


started watching it...it is indeed good


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2014)

This is so much fun to play !

Yasashisa no Ashioto (Toradora!) Guitar Tab | Game Tabs // Video Game Tablature


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> started watching it...it is indeed good



episode 8 was the best


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> episode 8 was the best



haven't reached it yet...Naru is so cute


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> haven't reached it yet...Naru is so cute



*kawaii


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *kawaii



yea...finsihed it...liked it...it has only 9 episodes right??


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> yea...finsihed it...liked it...it has only 9 episodes right??



12. 10th episode has been released and 11 and 12th will be released soon.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 12. 10th episode has been released and 11 and 12th will be released soon.



ohh...its an ongoing series...how many are there in total?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2014)

Just finished full metal alchemist brotherhood. Awesome stuff


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking of starting Hunter X Hunter
Anyone watching/ reading it?


----------



## kisame (Sep 22, 2014)

^Reading it.Better then Naruto and Bleach but releases are slow.


----------



## seamon (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone reads Tokyo Ghoul? It's pretty good.


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> Anyone reads Tokyo Ghoul? It's pretty good.



Yep, replied previous time too


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2014)

kisame said:


> ^Reading it.Better then Naruto and Bleach but releases are slow.



Worth it then, I dont want Naruto like complexity


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thinking of starting Hunter X Hunter
> Anyone watching/ reading it?


will watch till 148. then will continue with the manga.


----------



## seamon (Sep 22, 2014)

snap said:


> Yep, replied previous time too



forgot lol.
What about DURARARARA!


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 22, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ohh...its an ongoing series...how many are there in total?



12th ;-;


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 23, 2014)

anime suggestion plz..............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> anime suggestion plz..............



One Piece, Gintama, HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One Piece, Gintama, HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR



watched:HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR
on hold:One Piece, Gintama
any other suggestions plz??


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> forgot lol.
> What about DURARARARA!



Nah, i want to start reading One piece too :\


----------



## seamon (Sep 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> watched:HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR
> on hold:One Piece, Gintama
> any other suggestions plz??



Try Eureka Seven.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> watched:HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR
> on hold:One Piece, Gintama
> any other suggestions plz??



Toriko, YYH, FMA, FMAB, HOTD, Highschool DxD


----------



## seamon (Sep 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> watched:HxH, Code Geass, Beelzebub, KHR
> on hold:One Piece, Gintama
> any other suggestions plz??



if you like mind games then watch Monster and Death Note(if you haven't already).

Try Baccano! and DURARARA! too. 2 of my favs.


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2014)

Law of Ueki anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

snap said:


> Law of Ueki anyone?



haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2014)

Law of Ueki is good,kinda like in the beginning ninja exam arc of naruto but with more comedy.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2014)

started 'Nichijou'...its kiddish but its also kawaii and funny


----------



## seamon (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like naruto is gonna end now.
Naruto Manga Will Come to an End in November - IGN


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Looks like naruto is gonna end now.
> Naruto Manga Will Come to an End in November - IGN



 hope they shut the anime down too  the crappiest manga/anime ever

Finished KHR


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2014)

Anti Naruto bot deployed 

- - - Updated - - -

Started HxH


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Looks like naruto is gonna end now.
> Naruto Manga Will Come to an End in November - IGN


At last :')


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 9, 2014)

finished hunter x hunter .......

one of the best anime i have seen so far immediately went to my top 10 list.........................


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2014)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2014)

I just completed Full metal alchemist (the original 2004 one).. 
Got to say, made me sad in the end


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2014)

^ whats the difference with the new one??


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2014)

New one is a reboot that follows the original manga, the first one has it's own story..
Actually both stories are the same but diverge after episode 25 (original one)
TBH, I loved the story of the original one and the soundtrack dayum..
watch it man, one of the animes i was totally satisfied with..
Very dark and disturbing sometimes though, especially in the first 30 episodes


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 10, 2014)

FMA is probably my favorite anime. I did prefer the new one but both are brilliant.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2014)

^Really ?? I cant wait to watch it then 

 

I couldnt get this out of my head, hence posting

Im a big sucker for soundtracks


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2014)

Completed FMA Brotherhood..
Im blown away with all the feels.. Ending was incredible


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Completed FMA Brotherhood..
> Im blown away with all the feels.. Ending was incredible



watch hunter x hunter next............if u want soundtrack......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2014)

Caught up to Chapter 349 of HxH, reached Chapter 320 KHR manga.

*FMA: The Conqueror Of Shamballa* 8.5/10


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2014)

^Hey conquerors of shambala was a direct sequel to the original FMA ending, i dont think you will be able to understand most of the things if you havent watched the original


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Hey conquerors of shambala was a direct sequel to the original FMA ending, i dont think you will be able to understand most of the things if you havent watched the original



i've watched FMA and will start FMAB after watching *The Sacred Star Of Milos*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2014)

Finished KHR manga
8.5/10


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone watching sword art online?  Season 2?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Anyone watching sword art online?  Season 2?



its becoming boring 1st part was good though.........


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2014)

Flashpoint: Batman Knight of Vengeance. 3 issues. Bruce Wayne dies and his dad becomes Batman and his mom becomes the Joker. 


Spoiler



Batman threatens the Joker that he can turn the tragedy into an alternate universe where his son, Bruce Wayne gets to go through all the suffering instead of his daddy


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> its becoming boring 1st part was good though.........


Well it looks like the story is gonna get a major twist in the coming episodes


----------



## debarshi (Nov 2, 2014)

Back here after a really long break... Finished Log Horizon, and a bunch of other pending anime..

Any good movie suggestion, other than Ghibli?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 2, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Back here after a really long break... Finished Log Horizon, and a bunch of other pending anime..
> 
> Any good movie suggestion, other than Ghibli?


fate stay night unlimited blade works............

sore no otonashi eternal my master.........

fullmetal alchemist conquerors of shambala........


----------



## debarshi (Nov 2, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> fate stay night unlimited blade works............
> 
> sore no otonashi eternal my master.........
> 
> fullmetal alchemist conquerors of shambala........



Watched all of them.. Recommend some uncommon gems please.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2014)

Try Paprika.

P.S.I haven't watched it but it is there in my list so suggesting it.


----------



## snap (Nov 2, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> fate stay night unlimited blade works............
> 
> sore no otonashi eternal my master.........
> 
> fullmetal alchemist conquerors of shambala........



you changed your tdf name?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 3, 2014)

snap said:


> you changed your tdf name?



yup that name was too revealing tats why...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2014)

Finished FMAB 
9/10


----------



## RBX (Nov 5, 2014)

Watching _The Legend of Korra_. I thought it wouldn't be much of a show, but it is excellent.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Watching _The Legend of Korra_. I thought it wouldn't be much of a show, but it is excellent.


Wait till you reach Season 2.


----------



## snap (Nov 6, 2014)

RiP Naruto


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2014)

Finished Afro Samurai
8/10


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

snap said:


> RiP Naruto



Kinda nice ending.
I favored Naruhina.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 7, 2014)

snap said:


> RiP Naruto



i hope it never returns  



seamon said:


> Kinda nice ending.
> I favored Naruhina.



Thanks for the spoilers and now i'll tease all my NaruHina fan friends


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2014)

*images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/34400000/Funny-naruto-zekrom676-34438403-480-317.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2014)

I didnt read the manga since Kaguya fight. So can anyone share what happened up to the end? In spoilers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finished FMAB
> 9/10


hell yeah man, the ending.. dem feels so real


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

on 23rd episode of clannad, good anime it is


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> on 23rd episode of clannad, good anime it is



Clannad only get better. I hope you know that there is a sequel to Clannad as well!


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Clannad only get better. I hope you know that there is a sequel to Clannad as well!



yeah i have it too. After Clannad na? will watch it too.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 22, 2014)

completed after clannad. superb anime. many many many feels!

9/10


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 28, 2014)

no one watching anything now??

- - - Updated - - -

btw watching this ongoing anime Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works................... really awesome.......

i really dnt know why people like fate Zero


----------



## kisame (Nov 29, 2014)

^Watching it.Better than the Fate route.
Archer has coolest powers in fate universe after Gil.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2014)

So my report 

--Completed Naruto manga just because I spend so much time in its previous episodes so it wasnt good to leave it just like that.
--Reached to the latest chapter in Freezing
--Started Sekirei, 8 chapters, so far so good
--HunterXHunter, ep 48


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

busy with exams but just read One Piece chapter 769.  tables turned over


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2014)

^^Yea.. Im expecting some big name to show up soon. Gut feeling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

Started Death Note Anime (completed till 7 episodes)

after this Code Geass (anybody seen it?)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

I've seen it and Code Geass is better than Death Note IMO


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 29, 2014)

kisame said:


> ^Watching it.Better than the Fate route.
> Archer has coolest powers in fate universe after Gil.



after gil??? dude srsly??? archer can create same weapon any number of times.........while Gilgamesh has huge storage of diff kinds..........

- - - Updated - - -

why does gilgamesh even considered a hero??


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

my bro deleted bleach as i was seeding back ;-; it was effing 65GB of DL ;-; ;-; ;-; ;-; i hadn't even watched the filler episodes ;-;


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my bro deleted bleach as i was seeding back ;-; it was effing 65GB of DL ;-; ;-; ;-; ;-; i hadn't even watched the filler episodes ;-;



65 GB lol, waste of space as its Bleach  too many fillers
download from animekens. total size would be around 25 GB.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 30, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 65 GB lol, waste of space as its Bleach  too many fillers
> download from animekens. total size would be around 25 GB.



it was a complete batch DL from bakabt. i use animekens for animes with episodes<100 else it gets too time consuming


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't you use user restrictions on your pc(assuming you are the primary user & your brother is younger or don't know/care much about pc)?


----------



## kisame (Dec 1, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> after gil??? dude srsly??? archer can create same weapon any number of times.........while Gilgamesh has huge storage of diff kinds..........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why does gilgamesh even considered a hero??


Just my opinion.Gil is the most arrogant bast*** with most coolest powers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> why does *gilgamesh *even considered a hero??



reminds of Dante's Weapon in DMC4


----------



## icebags (Dec 2, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> no one watching anything now??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i really like the fate series, liked zero too..... thanks for the info.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 3, 2014)

icebags said:


> i really like the fate series, liked zero too..... thanks for the info.


dude fate zero is just too sadistic.......


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2014)

Zero is the only one I've seen. Pretty cool if you ask me, would've been good if they told you more back story about the guilds, mages and the holy war.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 3, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Zero is the only one I've seen. Pretty cool if you ask me, would've been good if they told you more back story about the guilds, mages and the holy war.



don't worry the way its going they might end up doing just that................


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 3, 2014)

OK guys I have few anime sitting in my PC.
I haven't seen any of them, don't know which to start first
Naruto
Bleach
Last Airbender 
fullmetal alchemist
One Piece 

Right Now I'm mood of something funny, So suggest one of these^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2014)

^^One Piece


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> OK guys I have few anime sitting in my PC.
> I haven't seen any of them, don't know which to start first
> Naruto
> Bleach
> ...



One Piece or FMA
and delete naruto  its not sitting, its crapping up the space.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok I'll start with One Piece  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Na.. Naruto quite popular , will watch someday


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Ok I'll start with One Piece  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Na.. Naruto quite popular , will watch someday



No matter what sins you may have committed, you don't deserve to go through the torture of watching naruto  skip its fillers at all cost.

After watching One Piece, other anime won't give you that much feels.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Ok I'll start with One Piece  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Na.. Naruto quite popular , will watch someday



Naruto is/was popular as long as they were delivering main story. But just when they started to add fillers and history of XYZ character in fillers which leading to some other side story, Naruto actually went down in ratings. Not to mention, the ending arc includes so much complex theories that you will instead want to go study your academic stuff.

You should watch Bleach minus fillers. Bleach has one of the best main story + english voice overs and background music.

FMA is good too. But the anime which is unique out of all these is undoubtedly One Piece. No questions asked.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No matter what sins you may have committed, you don't deserve to go through the torture of watching naruto  skip its fillers at all cost.
> 
> After watching One Piece, other anime won't give you that much feels.


its not that bad dude , one just has to skip fillers and long chase for sasuke begins............


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, I'll watch One Piece...


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

Update: I have seen few episodes of One piece, but its OK. Most of the time pointless fights. It doesn't have any storyline or suspense.

Suggest me any anime or manga with suspense and mystery. As I saw Attack of Titan and it was quite good


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Update: I have seen few episodes of One piece, but its OK. *Most of the time pointless fights.* *It doesn't have any storyline or suspense.*
> 
> Suggest me any anime or manga with suspense and mystery. *As I saw Attack of Titan and it was quite good*



You did not just say that 

Attack on Titan is nowhere near One Piece level.

One Piece started in 1997 and still ongoing. If it didn't had a story or suspense, it would've ended long ago. And it is the best selling manga ever. 

You've just seen the surface by watching a few episodes, you need to watch some more, atleast Logue Town Arc before you've scratched the surface.


----------



## snap (Dec 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You did not just say that
> 
> Attack on Titan is nowhere near One Piece level.
> 
> ...



Well.. Naruto also started about the same time


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You did not just say that
> 
> Attack on Titan is nowhere near One Piece level.
> 
> ...


lol...
Its just fights .. I read manga till Chapter 95 of one piece "Spin, Pinwheel"

In Attack of Titian ....there is suspense of titan origin and there is also character development.
One Piece is good but there are countless fights one after another.

I also watched Death Note, way L try to find kira is really interesting. 
There isn't manga or anime with mystery and suspense similar to sherlock or something.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

snap said:


> Well.. Naruto also started about the same time



Naruto started in 1999. Should've ended long time ago, like on 31/12/1999.

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> lol...
> Its just fights .. I read manga till Chapter 95 of one piece "Spin, Pinwheel"
> 
> In Attack of Titian ....there is suspense of titan origin and there is also character development.
> ...



Did you not notice the crew members' sad pasts? 

There aren't countless fights, they're building a crew. You can't just make a crew with unknown weak and/or dumb people.

I think you finished Arlong Park Arc just now. It gets way better after it.

You want to know a spoiler?


Spoiler



Luffy's current bounty is 400,000,000 Berri which hasn't been updated after 2 year time skip



- - - Updated - - -

Eren, the main character is a wuss, TBH.


----------



## snap (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> lol...
> Its just fights .. I read manga till Chapter 95 of one piece "Spin, Pinwheel"
> 
> In Attack of Titian ....there is suspense of titan origin and there is also character development.
> ...



It's a shonen manga so plenty of fights are expected ; D


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] You cant compare 1 piece with Attack on Titan also because AoT is a small anime. They will show something crazy in almost each episode. Thats how all small good animes are. Example being your fav Death Note, Elfen Lied, Code Geass etc.

On the other hand, Anime like 1 Piece, Bleach, Naruto etc are long run anime. They show the story behind each main character including enemies. Thats why they tend to go for much longer duration.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2014)

started bleach complete soul society arc .......... next arc is really boring people who were powerful enough to defeat soul society's captain are getting dragged by bunch of kids pranks...........................something is wrong with this ****...................

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> lol...
> Its just fights .. I read manga till Chapter 95 of one piece "Spin, Pinwheel"
> 
> In Attack of Titian ....there is suspense of titan origin and there is also character development.
> ...


watch this anime if u want suspense and mystery ........... "Another" also if u think if u have watched few pieces of anime like attack on titan, death note and all..............(the popular ones), dude you are missing a great dal of awesome anime out there , trust me cause i know i try new anime with not so much popularity, they are better than these popular ones.............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION],stop wasting your time,bandwidth & hdd space,skip fillers & watch only the "real episodes".
Bleach Filler List - Naruto Forums


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION],stop wasting your time,bandwidth & hdd space,skip fillers & watch only the "real episodes".
> Bleach Filler List - Naruto Forums



+1 to this. Bleach fillers are random and crap up the anime.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

What this filers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fillers mean the extra episode created by anime production company which are not there in the manga after anime catches up to manga.This is done to let enough manga chapters come out during the time fillers are being broadcast to make commercially viable anime episodes based on manga.This is common occurrence for long series like naruto & bleach & this is why you should skip fillers as they are not "real story" & for series like naruto & bleach numbers over 100 episodes.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Fillers mean the extra episode created by anime production company which are not there in the manga after anime catches up to manga.This is done to let enough manga chapters come out during the time fillers are being broadcast to make commercially viable anime episodes based on manga.This is common occurrence for long series like naruto & bleach & this is why you should skip fillers as they are not "real story" & for series like naruto & bleach numbers over 100 episodes.


So, what they put in these extra episodes?
When they already caught up to manga..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> So, what they put in these extra episodes?
> When they already caught up to manga..



crap side stories and flashbacks. totally not worth wasting time on.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 7, 2014)

watched all bleach movies, Hell Verse's animations was superb!!


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2014)

Shinigeki no Kyogin chapter 64 up.


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2014)

Feng shin ji new chapter out : D


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION],stop wasting your time,bandwidth & hdd space,skip fillers & watch only the "real episodes".
> Bleach Filler List - Naruto Forums



yup skipping fillers.............damn but the show is good.................


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2014)

thinking about starting to watch Fate Prisma Illya this week end, hoping it will be good .....


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 13, 2014)

latest bleach chapte *.*

Bring Aizen out already, make new episodes already *.*


----------



## RBX (Dec 13, 2014)

Is anyone following this season's anime? I'd like some recommendations. Also, Art of Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis looks good, if anyone has watched it, please rate it.


----------



## snap (Dec 13, 2014)

Recommend me some interesting mangas


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2014)

watching unlimited bladeworks.......

it doesn't seems to be standing upto the mark as the previous ones, music / themes and absent and movement looks creepy..... its downhill.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],have you read oretama?if no & you are not averse to reading crazy adult theme based manga,try it.


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],have you read oretama?if no & you are not averse to reading crazy adult theme based manga,try it.



yup, tried it once before


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

what about akumetsu?btw how was oretama for you.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2014)

For some A stuff, read Futari Ecchi. even though its A rated, it is one of the most hilarious manga I've come across.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

^^62 vol & still ongoing,that is why i didn't picked it up.this much length is just not for me for a comedy series especially if it started in 1997.Gintama seems to be an exception but for this reason i haven't started it yet either.


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what about akumetsu?btw how was oretama for you.



Will try akumetsu. I just went through few chapters ecchi comedy gets a bit old for me though, whenever i get bored i click on a random manga and read it half way through then completely forget about it :\


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

Gintama is a total   experience

Reached *Toriko* Episode 15.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gintama is a total   experience



Just finished the screwdriver arc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Just finished the screwdriver arc



that moment when Sa-chan wanted to change _her body part_ as screwdriver, which is compatible with Gintoki's. IYKWIM.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2014)

Im watching Avatar the last airbender, man this is a masterpiece.. im at episode 53, in the Fire book


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 17, 2014)

icebags said:


> watching unlimited bladeworks.......
> 
> it doesn't seems to be standing upto the mark as the previous ones, music / themes and absent and movement looks creepy..... its downhill.



what??????????????????????


----------



## icebags (Dec 18, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> what??????????????????????



yes. 4 episodes, and it'r getting tottal boring. there is nothing new or exciting other than the new pov.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler






> Yhwach admits
> he had made a * mistake in using a pure
> Quincy to stop Ichigo *, for this awoke the
> memories in his Reiatsu



Source -  Yhwach - Bleach Wiki - Your guide to the Bleach manga and anime series 

looks like we know the reason he took Uryu and why he is ''special''. Only impure Quincies to survive Auswählen were Ishida and Ichigo. It'll be fun to watch them fight ( which won't probably happen  ).


 Anyways no ome can't say anything about how Bleach will unfold.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

ok wtf is boruto?
Seeing to much boruto on my FB. Is he naruto's kid? If yes then Kishimoto needs to stop


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok wtf is boruto?
> Seeing to much boruto on my FB. Is he naruto's kid? If yes then Kishimoto needs to stop



Naruto's son name is 



Spoiler



Bolt


But I have no idea who Boruto is


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2014)

icebags said:


> yes. 4 episodes, and it'r getting tottal boring. there is nothing new or exciting other than the new pov.



its practically a remake.......... also plot is also changed a little from the movie which Fate you watching u can't see the obvious differences???

idk about you guys i am  a fate fan due its story, this new series has the best animation i have seen in fate series.......................


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Naruto's son name is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh well if they release an anime based on him, i will stop watching animes :/


----------



## snap (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> oh well if they release an anime based on him, i will stop watching animes :/




news is that there will be new series and the 1st chapter will come in Q1/ Q2 2015


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> news is that there will be new series and the 1st chapter will come in Q1/ Q2 2015



its unbelievable how Kishimoto can drag this crap :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> oh well if they release an anime based on him, i will stop watching animes :/



Just stop watching naruhoe shitpuddle, its on the same level as Choota Bheem crap


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just stop watching naruhoe shitpuddle, its on the same level as Choota Bheem crap



Dude you cant drag down Chota Bheem to that low of a level


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just stop watching naruhoe shitpuddle, its on the same level as Choota Bheem crap



i dont watch it  i liked naruto shonen jump but shippuden went bs. Also the thing that what i'm worried about most is people who dont know anything about anime talking about anime because they watch naruto :/
it annoys me to the highest level


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2014)

Read the latest manga of Shingeki no kyojin. I love it. NOthing too draggy. The plot's really twisting now.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Read the latest manga of Shingeki no kyojin. I love it. NOthing too draggy. The plot's really twisting now.



been outdated with it, will have to read it all again :'(


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2014)

Read first book in *5 Centimeters per Second*

Although I watched movie first. But still there are bits one get to know in details. Reading the novel side by side too. Adds a lot more meaning to few scenes in the movie.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 26, 2014)

latest Bleach chapter. is it me or soul king looks like Aizen ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2014)

Such difference between 2 Soul Kings

*th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/299/5/0/soul_king_new_world_by_smudgeandfrank-d4e2jzf.jpg

*vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/bleach/images/b/b1/SK_Mugshot.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20121213000357&path-prefix=en


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2014)

A reminder to everyone here: *Use spoiler tags whenever discussing popular & long running mangas like naruto,bleach,one piece etc*


----------



## kisame (Dec 27, 2014)

^huge bleach spoilers.And here I was waiting for it to end .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2014)

what huge spoiler?if you have watched bleach anime then "soul king" is mentioned(only name though) & if you haven't watched it then it doesn't matter anyway.however *from now onwards i will simply delete the post containing spoilers as to put spoiler tag i also have to read the spoiler which i may not want.*


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> A reminder to everyone here: *Use spoiler tags whenever discussing popular & long running mangas like naruto,bleach,one piece etc*



ohk my fault. will do from now on


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what huge spoiler?if you have watched bleach anime then "soul king" is mentioned(only name though) & if you haven't watched it then it doesn't matter anyway.however *from now onwards i will simply delete the post containing spoilers as to put spoiler tag i also have to read the spoiler which i may not want.*


are there any plans of making further series of bleach???????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2014)

not sure but once manga is over there may be some sequel/ova etc.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> are there any plans of making further series of bleach???????



if by series you mean anime, then yes belah anime is coming and if you mean manga then no. this is the final arc. it will last atleast 2 years IMO


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> if by series you mean anime, then yes belah anime is coming and if you mean manga then no. this is the final arc. it will last atleast 2 years IMO



yup was talking about anime i just can't take action manga, how can u guys read action manga?????????


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> yup was talking about anime i just can't take action manga, how can u guys read action manga?????????



i stopped reading/watching manga/anime for action a long time ago


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2014)

guys pls suggest a comedy anime


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> guys pls suggest a comedy anime



the best one *Gintama*


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> the best one *Gintama*



thanks man...was googling for funny animes and found 'I don't understand what my husband is saying'...watched few mins and its really funny


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

Gintama ep 152. Those Naruto Shadow clone jutsu and Sharingan reference were hilarious


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Gintama ep 152. Those Naruto Shadow clone jutsu and Sharingan reference were hilarious



The one where the Shogun gets a haircut and they put poop on his head?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The one where the Shogun gets a haircut and they put poop on his head?


Yea that episode


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2014)

*^^use spoiler tags.*


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *^^use spoiler tags.*



Thats just side story with no relation with the next episode whatsoever.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *^^use spoiler tags.*



don't spoil a chance to make people laugh with spoilers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],If you say so.I don't follow Gintama so i am leaving it to your judgement but i personally would rather see a joke in action than read about it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],If you say so.I don't follow Gintama so i am leaving it to your judgement but i personally would rather see a joke in action than read about it.



Well you do have a point there as well. Will use spoilers.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 4, 2015)

About that gintama episode which was supposed to be inside spoiler tag, I remember laughing so hard I had to pause it for a minute to get hold of myself.
I prefer *Daily Lives of Highschool Boys* when it comes to comedy (Same writer as Gintama). Watched it second time after a gap of a year a week back, and laughed twice as hard.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2015)

^ I fell down from the chair laughing while watching that episode.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 6, 2015)

Any reviews about Clannad After Story?? One friend has been pestering me to watch it ..

- - - Updated - - -

BTW is it only me that feels Fairy Tails gonna end ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Any reviews about Clannad After Story?? One friend has been pestering me to watch it ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW is it only me that feels Fairy Tails gonna end ..



I hope it does soon, tired of "nakama power" crap.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I hope it does soon, tired of "nakama power" crap.


 Beware .. this time it's gonna be nakama + dead dragon father power


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 7, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Any reviews about Clannad After Story?? One friend has been pestering me to watch it ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW is it only me that feels Fairy Tails gonna end ..


watch clannad after story after you watch clannad. you'll cry while watching after story but first watch clannad.


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I hope it does soon, tired of "nakama power" crap.



Dude do you have to hate everything mainstream??(Naruto and now Fairy Tail)

- - - Updated - - -

I am excited about DurararaX2


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2015)

TBH i too dislike that nakama power crap in fairy tail they take it too far :\


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> Dude do you have to hate everything mainstream??(Naruto and now Fairy Tail)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am excited about DurararaX2



I don't hate FT, but I don't like it either.
And Naruto, yeah I hate it.



rohitshubham said:


> Beware .. this time it's gonna be nakama + dead dragon father power





Spoiler



Dead dragon magically appearing from inside the Dragon Slayers, how much bad the plot can get.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2015)

I left Fairy Tail long ago, just when they went to some island for an annual event. 

Waiting for new chapter in One Piece, waiting is so hard.


----------



## RBX (Jan 7, 2015)

Started watching *Hikaru no Go*. Next in list: *Suisei no Gargantia*.

In other news: Scarlett Johansson will star in the live-action Ghost in the Shell movie | The Verge
I'm not too optimistic about this.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 8, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> watch clannad after story after you watch clannad. you'll cry while watching after story but first watch clannad.


Just finished it bro... them feels... 



Spoiler



but yeah it should have ended decently instead of negating all the character development after the wife's death .. i was feeling all my tears were wasted.  But nonetheless most poignant story ever...



Gonna start Anohana now.. Have you seen it??

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dead dragon magically appearing from inside the Dragon Slayers, how much bad the plot can get.


That's a pure asspull.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2015)

^^How many times i have said it now:*"NO SPOILERS"*.that's it,*locking this thread temporarily for a day & for future reference any regular member who sees spoilers here,report that post.*


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2015)

how hard is it to use *Spoiler* tag?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

Opening this thread & again to remind why this happened:
*use spoiler tags or do not post spoilers*


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Opening this thread & again to remind why this happened:
> *use spoiler tags or do not post spoilers*



yay!

BTW anyone knows why no Bleach manga for so many days? Is it on hiatus?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

Completed *Toriko* anime 3-4 days back.


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2015)

Was reading 'Gaussian Blur' such a nice manga : )


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *Toriko* anime 3-4 days back.


Have you read Highschool dxd???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Have you read Highschool dxd???



Nope. Maybe after 7th Feb. Don't want to start any manga/anime now. Following only One Piece.


----------



## snap (Jan 16, 2015)

So was reading 'Fuuka' by Kouji Seo, damn plot twist ;_;. you guys should give it a try


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2015)

Need suggestions around :

Lovely Complex
ToraDora
Kimi ni Todoke


----------



## RBX (Jan 26, 2015)

[Anime Network India Exclusive] Bleach Chapter 480 In Hindi


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 26, 2015)

RBX said:


> [Anime Network India Exclusive] Bleach Chapter 480 In Hindi



better than all those bad Hindi dubs CN, Nick and Hungama does tho


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh didn't know there was an anime thread here :O

Last anime I saw was Barakamon, which was really good 
And you know imo anime feels more natural if you hear it in the original voice, it's been so long since I had seen any dubbed version


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys suggestions for my previous post if possible please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

RBX said:


> [Anime Network India Exclusive] Bleach Chapter 480 In Hindi



Good thing they're trying. Bad thing that most manga readers are already fluent in English to ignore it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Guys suggestions for my previous post if possible please.



Nothing much but first 2 animes in your list are memorable. 

I have kimi no todoke, it's that sadako girl thing right ? How does it fare up to above two ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nothing much but first 2 animes in your list are memorable.
> 
> I have kimi no todoke, it's that sadako girl thing right ? How does it fare up to above two ?


Yep Sadako one. I have watched S1 only, currently downloading S2. The series is good but its more on friendship-romantic side than rom-com and memorable characters like Lovely complex had.
Still, kimi ni todoke is a bit different as in environment, art and occasional comical expressions. Worth watching 1st time and recommendable anime in my opinion.

Cant find any more anime like these ones, so if you happen to get some new ones, please do share here.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Yep Sadako one. I have watched S1 only, currently downloading S2. The series is good but its more on friendship-romantic side than rom-com and memorable characters like Lovely complex had.
> Still, kimi ni todoke is a bit different as in environment, art and occasional comical expressions. Worth watching 1st time and recommendable anime in my opinion.
> 
> Cant find any more anime like these ones, so if you happen to get some new ones, please do share here.



Thanks for the intro. I started watching it, will resume. Got both seasons.

As of now don't watch much because taking time to get better at guitar. Don't have any idea about new ones.

But if you want a good anime, kind of melodramatic and beautiful then check out: 
Garden of Words
5 Centimeters per second

Both are a visual treat to the eyes. Around 45 minutes each. You can read the manga too for 5 centimeters per second after watching the anime. One of my favorite stories.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2015)

Have watched 5Cps. I also completed 2 other works by the same creator. Liked them as well.
Will try Garden of words though.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Have watched 5Cps. I also completed 2 other works by the same creator. Liked them as well.
> Will try Garden of words though.



Garden of words is by far his most visually appealing anime. You will literally feel the rain pouring down. It's a heart warming tale about two people stuck in their life.

I did watch the Voices of a distant star. Which other 2 works you are talking about ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't seen One Piece whats so good about it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I haven't seen One Piece whats so good about it?



I hope I will avoid telling any spoilers.

It can make you cry for the death of a non-living object. It can make you laugh when your partners screwup so badly. It can make you cry when your friend wants to live and when a friend wants to sacrifice his life for your sake. It gives you the chills when they decide to fight for their friends and also when they fight their friends. Its a great journey, one which can never be surpassed by anything currently. Its so epic that you will call it the "mother of all manga/anime". Every next arc is so awesome that the previous ones seem not so awesome. One Piece is just Legen

WAIT
-
FOR
-
IT

dary!!

LEGENDARY!!

It would be unfair to compare it with other long running manga/animes as they have become crap after some point. There's so much in One Piece that even Akira Toriyama, the mangaka of Dragon Ball, has appraised it (source: Oda/Toriyama Long Interview )

A salute to Oda-san's dedication.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Garden of words is by far his most visually appealing anime. You will literally feel the rain pouring down. It's a heart warming tale about two people stuck in their life.
> 
> I did watch the Voices of a distant star. Which other 2 works you are talking about ?


She and her cat.
The other one was Voices of distant star but I couldnt recall the name


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Thanks for the info..One Piece is next on my list.
currently busy with Death Note


*Update: *OMG  680 episodes and 17 Seasons and still going on..phew will take huge amount of time to start & complete

btw did u read manga or episodes?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Thanks for the info..One Piece is next on my list.
> currently busy with Death Note
> 
> 
> ...



caught up with both the manga and anime. 
Way better than Bleach, naruho (and shitpuddle), Fairy Fail combined.


----------



## snap (Jan 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I hope I will avoid telling any spoilers.
> 
> It can make you cry for the death of a non-living object. It can make you laugh when your partners screwup so badly. It can make you cry when your friend wants to live and when a friend wants to sacrifice his life for your sake. It gives you the chills when they decide to fight for their friends and also when they fight their friends. Its a great journey, one which can never be surpassed by anything currently. Its so epic that you will call it the "mother of all manga/anime". Every next arc is so awesome that the previous ones seem not so awesome. One Piece is just Legen
> 
> ...



mehh





Spoiler


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

snap said:


> mehh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sales figures and ratings agree with my opinion.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2015)

Piyush said:


> She and her cat.
> The other one was Voices of distant star but I couldnt recall the name



Watched She and her cat. 5 minutes 

Was it by any chance The Place Promised in Our Early Days ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched She and her cat. 5 minutes
> 
> Was it by any chance The Place Promised in Our Early Days ?


 yea 5 mins
And now that you mentioned it, I will check this other one as well

- - - Updated - - -

Completed Kimi ni Todoke S2 as well. Overallm the franchise is good. Its your usual romance, slice of life, school anime. But yet it is memorable story. Art is good, better than ToraDora, Lovely Complex, GTO but thats because it newer than the rest. The only minus in this franchise would be a couple of moments in a couple of episodes where the protagonist acted so dumb making the viewers wish to jump into their world just so to push her in order to make decision.

So here's the rating

*Story- 8
Art- 9
Music- 9
Characters- 9*

Next on the list is My little monster


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 27, 2015)

One of the things about one piece is the nature of story enables it to be long 
I mean if you are in a need of filler you can just go to a random island and still have fun 
Problem with other long running anime is they eventually catch up with manga and the anime starts adding stupid fillers (bleach had the worst of em) 
I havent watched one piece much only till around 50 episodes, and I have around 400 epi with me so I hope to catch up with it eventually but as far as I know, there is still no sight of end right? 
I don't see much mention for Hunter x Hunter here? It's one of the best anime out there, on a different level whole together compared to other shonen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

^ I've completed the anime and caught up with the manga. It's really sad that crap like Naruto gets limelight when its manga ended and nobody cared enough for HxH when its anime and manga came to hiatus.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 27, 2015)

And man the hate for naruto in this thread is bit over the top
Granted the anime has been messed up with lame fillers, I don't think the manga was that bad and pfft comparing it to chota bheem lol
I won't say its the best, but it ain't bad as it made out to be


----------



## snap (Jan 28, 2015)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] You probably are reading too many of SaiyanGoku's posts  Naruto is an OK anime.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto minus fillers is a decent series. Especially that akatsuki arc.
Anime creator of Naruto ruined it for me. I dropped the anime but completed the manga. Would give an overall of 7/10 for manga.

And HxH, is a great anime overall. I have completed the anime but not the manga. I still sometimes rewind that episode in which Killua talks with her little sister and "something". Memorable moment in that series.


----------



## kisame (Jan 28, 2015)

Naruto still attracts anime newbies.It went downhill but its start was very good.
And HxH is the best shonen I have read, IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2015)

Finished *My Little Monster*

Story starts from where the female protagonist is asked to drop some papers to male protagonist because he was temporarily expelled from school, after a brawl. He is shown a short tempered, somewhat dense, arrogant, possessive yet honest, helpful, intelligent and cheerful when situation arise. Story is decent, characters are only a few but are shown OKish. What is different in this one is the nature of male protagonist. His comments will make you laugh hard sometimes not only because they are somewhat awkward and straight but also the female protagonist is shown totally opposite to him, studious and having "dont know dont care attitude". The ending left an unusual and empty feeling. The story could have been extended a lot more easily. May be the production house left it for some financial reasons... may be manga have  more chapters, I havent checked.
*
So overall score :
Season- 1
Episodes- 13

Story- 7
Art- 7
Music- 7
Characters- 8*

Also updated my animelist after a long time. Added many series in plan to watch. In case any one interested in Rom-com, Slice of life, Comedy, Drama genre apart from a few which belong to other genre.

MAL account


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2015)

One piece new chapter out. Looks like this arc is gonna end in upcoming month  since many fights are coming to an end except a couple of main ones.
--------------------------------
Finished 2 anime
*Bokura wa minna kawaisou - Comedy, Romance, Slice of life
Season 1
Episodes 12*
Story is about a male protagonist who is made to shift in a boarding house since his parent transfer. There he meets the female protagonist who is shown an avid book reader. Since she spent most time around books than people, she has almost no friends. The guy also meets a guy in his 30s who is a hardcore masochist and also his roommate. Then there are 2 more, 1 working women , hourglass figure but having bad luck with men. And the other one is a college girl with sly personality. The overall plot is very basic. Nothing special. The only thing which kept me going was the comedy in daily chores.

*Score
Story- 7
Art- 7
Music-7
Characters- 9
*
----------------------------------
*Sakurasou no pet na Kanojo - Comedy, Romance, School, Slice of life
Season 1
Episodes 24*

Now this one can be considered a unique anime. Story starts when this guy, Sorata,  is given 2 options: Either stop keeping stray cats in his boys dorm room OR to move himself and his cats to to Sakurasou, a dormitory considered place for problem children from this school. But this small dorm actually holds the best minds of school. There he meets one of the art teacher, who is asked to look over students staying there, a 2nd yr hyperactive girl Misaki who is already famous for her anime creations over Japan, her childhood friend Jin who is helping her in scripts, a not so social 1st yr programmer guy who never comes out of his room, so much so that he has created a mail bot just to reply mails automatically. Then the female protagonist appear, Shiina, who is actually a world famous painter, a cousin of teacher staying in Sakurasou, but isolated from social world. Because of her awkward behavior, teacher asks Sorata to help Shiina cope up in this new surrounding. Thats where story picks up. 
This anime is unique because the story isnt what one can easily predict. There will be failures, a lot of them but still they keep going on. Characters are lively and memorable, the trait which i always look for in an anime. Take out some time for this one, you wont regret it.

*Score
Story- 9
Art- 9
Music- 8
Characters- 10
*

- - - Updated - - -

New Gintama coming soon
And many more

Upcoming Spring releases


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

Waiting eagerly for Gintama's return  and excited to see new Digimon series as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Remove/resize that pic [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]. It crashed my browser thrice.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Remove/resize that pic [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]. It crashed my browser thrice.



Crashed? Why? Try different browser then. I hope you are not using Chrome.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Crashed? Why? Try different browser then. I hope you are not using Chrome.



Laptop has *1 GB RAM*  and using using chrome.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptop has *1 GB RAM*  and using using chrome.



Ok removed pic and shared link instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ok removed pic and shared link instead.



Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2015)

Started Golden Time
--------------
*Completed:
*
*Yahari Ore no... - Comedy, School, Romance
Season 1 (season 2 in April 2015)
Episodes 13*
Not much to tell here. Protagonist here is anti social guy. Other  female main character is a smart but somewhat loner as well. Somehow they both are made to work together in a club dedicated to solve people problems. I should mention that the conversation between 2 feels like from Monogatari series (Senjougahara and the guy, forgot his name). Waiting for second season because thats when story will pick pace since 1st season introduced characters mainly.
*
Score
Story- 7
Art- 8
Music- 7
Characters- 8*

------------------

*Kaicho wa Maid-sama - Romantic, Comedy, School, Slice of Life
Season 1
Episodes 26, 1 OVA*

Now i know why so  many people use the avatar of this series male protagonist. He is shown a cool and funny guy, yet composed and calm, and knowing almost everything that goes in world. Female main character is a school president who is working secretly as a maid in a maid cafe to help with financial issues. She is hard working, righteous, always ready to fight for sake of girl students. The animations are super funny. And the voice acting for many characters esp male protagonist is done so well. Totally fits the character being showed. A must watch. The only comedy short anime which was almost equally fun like Lovely Complex. 

*Score
Story- 9
Art- 10
Music- 8
Characters- 10*

Here is my one of the favorite scene from this anime.
[youtube]VhOQmLs82e4[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

I left maid sama after few episodes. The point where he jumps from the building.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

What is wrong with the studio producing Naruto and Fairy Tail? Recently, they're making more fillers than canon episodes. 
I don't watch them both but they are wasting time honestly.
Naruto manga is over, so it would be better if they finished the anime too or better drop it altogether.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> I left maid sama after few episodes. The point where he jumps from the building.



Well there are a couple of Bollywood like stunts but overall the series is pretty nice.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Well there are a couple of Bollywood like stunts but overall the series is pretty nice.



Watching Sadako - 6th episode.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2015)

^^which series?no series with sadako as title or do you mean Kimi ni Todoke.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^which series?no series with sadako as title or do you mean Kimi ni Todoke.



Yeah, same. Season 1.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2015)

Kimi ni Todoke is a bit slow. Dont mind the pace and a couple of dumb decisions of Sawako, the rest is pretty decent.
Also, opening ending songs are good.

- - - Updated - - -

Completed:

*Golden Time - Romance, School, Comedy, Slice of life
Season 1
Episodes 24*

Tada Banri, lost his memories after an accident day after his graduation ceremony. Time passed, now he is a student in Tokyo univ studying Law. He barely remembers anything which happened before the incident, so only thing he remembers now is his family. On the opening ceremony day of his university, he met a girl Linda who actually happened to be her classmate from school days. At the same time he also meets a beautiful high class girl Koko who actually followed her childhood friend Yana Mistou so that she could fulfill her childhood promise of marrying him. 

Thats the plot. Story is actually good despite being slow and unnecessarily stupid at some points. Comedy is a weak point here, except a couple of occasions. Art is good with vivid colors, music is decent as well. The ending was what which made the time spent on the anime worth. A good 1 time watch.

*Score
Story- 7
Art- 9
Music- 8
Characters- 7*

- - - Updated - - -

Funny but almost true.
*media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c2/b5/cb/c2b5cbc0c10f6c469dac5b8538d5c888.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

^he forgot to include Epic in the list.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 6, 2015)

latest bleach chapter



Spoiler



what happens to 'the sword'. Why cant the Quincy Blood flowing in Ichigo never overlook an existence like the soul king?



and also 



Spoiler



is Ywach(spelling may be wrong) the son of soul king? As far as i remember, he says 'goodbye father' after/before thrusting the sword in the soul king


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2015)

^^Which bleach saga is it?



Spoiler



King's Key revealed ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2015)

8th episode - Kimi No Todoke. A light hearted feel good story so far.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2015)

Completed:

*Daily lives of high school boys - School, Comedy, Slice of life
Season 1
Episodes 12*

A typical comedy short anime. The series comprises of daily random events of high school boys. There is no particular sequential story, just random events revolving around a group of high school boys in all boys school. Some events are really hilarious. A decent one time watch. I havent checked it but it feels as if the cast is the same as Gintama for voice overs. Even the direction feels same.

*Score

Story- 7
Art- 8
Music- 7
Characters- 8*

-----------------------------
*Chuunibyou demo koi ga shitai - Comedy, Romance, School
Seasons 2
Episodes 26
Specials 2*
Chuunibyou means 8th grade syndrome. Its a funny situation when most of kids during this age pretend that they have some kinda supernatural powers. So they relate it to their daily life events. This series revolves around a cute girl with an eye patch, pretending to have a wicked eye, meets a boy who used to have same syndrome (and he used to call himself Dark flame master). But the guy is over with it and dont want to recall those embarrassing memories again ever since he is in  high school now. They somehow end up being in same class. A fun series. 

*Score
Story- 7
Art- 8
Music- 8
Characters- 9*


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2015)

^^Mori Summer


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2015)

^^  yea that one


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2015)

Voice cast version 
[youtube]sXRdAJtXqrU[/youtube]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

someone remove *V1: ~Uguu Edition* from the thread title. 

PLEASE!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 10, 2015)

found a gem among my collection "The Time of EVE"


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 11, 2015)

found some awesome theories on reddit about Bleach. These two makes the most sense - 



Spoiler



I would be more inclined to believe that the soul
king & bach are brothers. Also, reminds me to
mention, that Ichigo is half quincy as well so he
too has part of bachs soul, he was chosen long
before during the "Purge" because he didn't die
but his mother did. I'd say at this point both Ishida or Ichigo could
become the soul king while the other agrees to
continue war and battles becoming the
"successor". Shunsui Kyōraku went to the world
of the living to tell Ichigo's friends depending on
how the battle turns out that Ichigo might not be permitted to leave soul society, because he
might have to choose to become the soul king. Pretty sure at this point that all Captain-level
Soul Reapers might already know about the Soul
King and how all of it works. Which is why Aizen
wanted to stop it all before it got to this point.





Spoiler



When real life souls die they are moved straight
to ss. However Kubo never made clear what
happened to people who died in ss. Since irl
people obviously are born normally, im guessing
the people who die in ss lose their memory and
power. Where do these experiences and memories go?
I’m guessing the soul king eats/feeds on them.
This also ties in nicely with the thing that Aizen
found so disgusting, yet something Urahara
accepted (life as we know it). This also explains the extermination of the
Quincy. By completely destroying souls or letting
Ywach absorb them, they are breaking the circle
of reincarnation that feeds the soul king in not
one… but 2 vital places. (By the way, did you know that Quincys may have
once existed in SS as executioners? Kirge Opie
called himself an ‘divine executioner’ fighting
against ‘treacherous’ shinigami. I’m guessing at
one point in ss’s history like 1000 years ago the
shinigami killed the quincy, and replaced them with the hollow-pit/sōkyoku)


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> found a gem among my collection "The Time of EVE"



Short and sweet, just watched it


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2015)

10 Episode - Kimi no Todoke. So far good. Ayane and Chizu bring the fun inside.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2015)

Who makes this funny thread titles??
~~Giga Drill Breaker version 

its Faun I think


Spoiler



Wahahaha~!


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Who makes this funny thread titles??
> ~~Giga Drill Breaker version
> 
> its Faun I think
> ...



It's the other Mod. I don't watch Giga Drill anime.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2015)

Started School Rumble. Hoping it will give me almost same feel as Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2015)

it was me because some here felt that ~uguuu was not cool & according to anime watching majority nothing is more cooler than Gurren Lagann in recent times.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 14, 2015)

I rediscovered my old animelist account,the login ID was complicated, hence I had forgotten it, when I suddenly remembered the name of a friend from another anime forum 
I actually thought animelist might have deleted my account due to inactivity, but it was there surprisingly 

Anyway how many of you have watched the anime Dennou coil? 
It's a wonderful anime with a tight script and suspense 
Check it out fellas


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> I rediscovered my old animelist account,the login ID was complicated, hence I had forgotten it, when I suddenly remembered the name of a friend from another anime forum
> I actually thought animelist might have deleted my account due to inactivity, but it was there surprisingly
> 
> Anyway how many of you have watched the anime Dennou coil?
> ...


Genre?


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 14, 2015)

Scifi, mystery 
*myanimelist.net/anime/2164/Dennou_Coil


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Anyway how many of you have watched the anime Dennou coil?
> It's a wonderful anime with a tight script and suspense
> Check it out fellas



Watched few episodes.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw it almost 4 years back, think it was during my study leave for university finals , if my memory serves right after around 8 episodes, I just couldn't stop


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2015)

Finished *Usagi drop* in one go yesterday. Kinda sweet and calm feeling it had.

*School Rumble* ep 3. Funny anime. Casual art in between. Extra comedic brute male protagonist.

*Special A* ep 1. So so.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2015)

^^How is Bunny Drop ? Ranks fairly high.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^How is Bunny Drop ? Ranks fairly high.



Did not know about it. Googled it just now. Is it a manga or an adaptation in form of another anime/ film?


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Did not know about it. Googled it just now. Is it a manga or an adaptation in form of another anime/ film?



It's the same thing, Usagi Drop anime
*myanimelist.net/anime/10162/Usagi_Drop


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2015)

Usagi means rabbit in japanese.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *Did not know about it.* Googled it just now. Is it a manga or an adaptation in form of another anime/ film?



How many anime have you watched? 



whitestar_999 said:


> Usagi means rabbit in japanese.



this.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2015)

Umm...I dunno whats going on...... Usagi drop and Bunny Drop same thing?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh now I get it. Faun just asked me about it with its different name.
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
It is good. Good enough that I watched all 11 episodes from evening to midnight. Though, as always, I left craving for more in the end. It happens with every good anime I come across.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

Best day ever for me!! 7 SKET Dance Chapter released at once        

if anyone's following SKET Dance, 



Spoiler



*puu.sh/g0TQR/d83988a040.png this moment is worth every second of my life spent on reading and hyping about SKET Dance :')



Sad thing, only 2 more chapter left ;-; don't even know what I'll do after SKET Dance is completely translated ;_;


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

New Bleach chapter, all my dreams have come true :')



Spoiler



*i996.mangapanda.com/bleach/616/bleach-5495387.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R6OTvzG.gif



*31.media.tumblr.com/322af1237c131c4096b6cee6d4732783/tumblr_inline_nk0nj2QfJN1racrpi.gif


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> New Bleach chapter, all my dreams have come true :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats going on lately? Can you summarize it for me plz ? I left it when


Spoiler



Those quincy guys killed that old captain from squad 1. Then Ichigo came to soul society only to see that its going bad there. After that i think he was given some training with guys I forgot who, may be the one allied with the Kings?



Tell me what all happened after that please.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2015)

don't want to take chances so again posting it beforehand:*no spoilers,if in doubt simply use spoiler tags for entire/almost entire post*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 19, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> I rediscovered my old animelist account,the login ID was complicated, hence I had forgotten it, when I suddenly remembered the name of a friend from another anime forum
> I actually thought animelist might have deleted my account due to inactivity, but it was there surprisingly
> 
> Anyway how many of you have watched the anime Dennou coil?
> ...



you might want to change password , all the userids and pass were exposed to hackers recently.......


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Whats going on lately? Can you summarize it for me plz ? I left it when
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here you go






Spoiler



this arc includes many deaths, some new Bankai(Rukia's)(considered to be the most beautiful Bankai ever), Kenpachi and Renji getting to know their sword name, while Kenpachi achieves Shikai (not saying anything else on this), Renji gains immense power. Also to defeat Quincies, Shinigamis eat a hollowfication pill, and gain hollow powers for a while, Toshiro dies and is revived as a Zombie by Kurotsuchi, also the dead walks the land of the living (a Quincy's power) in which Kurotsuchi responded by bringing Hollows killed by Shinigamis to life( from the Aizen arc) After that it was fights that I don't remember. Then Ywach entered the Soul King's palace, with his elites warriors. Everyone was wiped out by ZD but then Ywach sacrificed his low level underlings to bring his squad back to life and then the Zero division was wiped out. Ywach opens his eyes to reveal that he can see the future, and then he stabs Soul king, we see Yorouchi for the first time after 5 years in the manga. Its revealed that Ywach is Soul King's son, not established what kind of son, biological or son as in power using son. As Ichigo is partly a quincy, he is controlled by Ywach to slice Soul King which results in everything falling to pieces.



Now today's chapter revealed Ukitake's past that he was saved by a god, who was Soul King's right hand, so he sacrifices himself to stabilize all the works for the time being. And we see Kyoraku seeking Aizen in the last page.

This arc shows Urahara, one of the most prodigal minding Soul Society, who has everything planned out, being confused. He is afraid for the first time .

Everyone's hoping to see Urahara's past. And of well oh well, when Aizen is released, it will be the most epic thing ever. Aizen never could utilize Hogyuku's full power, thanks to Urahara's seal.



Q. How is Ichigo a Quincy?

A. His mom, Masaki was a quincy

Q. How is Ichigo a hollow

A. Isshin had a fight with Black, one of the first experiments if Hollowfication and was severely injured, which most probably has to do with Ichigo's Inner hollow, as when Ichigo hollowfies completely, he looks exactly like Black, with a different color.
Q. If Masaki was a Quincy, how could she die fighting against Grand Fisher?
A. At the time when Grand Fisher attacked Ichigo, Masaki's power were stolen, as Ywach initiated a cleansing of Impure Quincies, at the exact time. Talk about bad luck eh. Also Ishida and Ichigo were the only impures to survive the cleansing
Q. How could Masaki and Isshin marry? Weren't Shinigamis amd Quincies enemies?
A. Isshin left his shinigami powers for marrying Masaki.

PS - forgot about this, Ichigo's sword was broken to pieces, so the creator of all Zanpakutos makes him a new sword (well as a matter of fact, two). Its revealed that old man inside Ichigo is the Quincy power(Ywach himself) and the Hollow inside him is hos real power.



there are other things too, which I forgot, you better read the manga. Also you can search for detailed summary of the thousand year blood war.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> don't want to take chances so again posting it beforehand:*no spoilers,if in doubt simply use spoiler tags for entire/almost entire post*



yeah did that. Just one questions, did you see my previous post's spoiler?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler



^^Thanks man, I can actually continue now. I will try to start from when Toashiro is revived by Kurotsuchi


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler






Piyush said:


> ^^Thanks man, I can actually continue now. I will try to start from when Toashiro is revived by Kurotsuchi






*Toshiro 

also check this link out, if you need some mind blowing fanfic!!
discussion about the latest chapter i.e 616

Bleach Chapter 616 Discussion : bleach


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2015)

One Piece 777 is out



Spoiler



Finally annoying Diamnate defeated. Zoro's plan E to defeat Pika seems interesting


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION],*i don't want to know who revived who,next time i will simply lock this thread for a week.*

  [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],*don't quote spoilers,next time i will spoiler tag the entire post.*


----------



## snap (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## adityak469 (Feb 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION],*i don't want to know who revived who,next time i will simply lock this thread for a week.*
> 
> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],*don't quote spoilers,next time i will spoiler tag the entire post.*


sorry for that, will see to it from next time D:


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION],*i don't want to know who revived who,next time i will simply lock this thread for a week.*
> 
> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION],*don't quote spoilers,next time i will spoiler tag the entire post.*




Wait what? Didt I use spoilers? What is it now 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh damn! I forgot to adde spoiler to my last Bleach post 
My bad. I forgot it in excitement


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2015)

completed black bullet ending was like eh??

- - - Updated - - -

golden time is one of the recommended anime its actually pretty watchable.........

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> New Bleach chapter, all my dreams have come true :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



why was it your dream to realease him??


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> why was it your dream to realease him??





Spoiler



because he and Urahara are the most interesting characters in Bleach. Ichigo is plain, simple and like a shallow pool but Urahara and Aizen are deeper than Mariana Trench 
Also, it will sure be fun to watch how Aizen, if given the chance, fights against Ywach and SK(he wanted to kill SK, so he will also want to finish off Ywach)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> New Bleach chapter, all my dreams have come true :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw where is this meme from which movie looks good............


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> btw where is this meme from which movie looks good............



its not a meme lol its a gif. Found it on reddit. Sadly don't know from where it is.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2015)

used google & found it:
Joaquin Phoenix shocked Gif


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2015)

Though late to the party, I finally finished* Clannad and Clannad : After Story* - I cant find how to review this one. Because there's so much to tell that I might end up telling some spoilers. All that can be said is, if you have time for 49 episodes, the anime is worth it. Worth keeping and storing in external HDD. For some, the ending might be a bit cryptic but anime did its well to explain a 100hr Visual Novel in mere 49 episodes. The VN is the base of this series after all. Oh and yea, lots of tear jerking moments in last few episodes.

*Score:
Story- 10
Art- 10
Music- 9
Characters- 10*


----------



## snap (Feb 23, 2015)

Feng shen ji and Onepunch man new chapter released


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Though late to the party, I finally finished* Clannad and Clannad : After Story* - I cant find how to review this one. Because there's so much to tell that I might end up telling some spoilers. All that can be said is, if you have time for 49 episodes, the anime is worth it. Worth keeping and storing in external HDD. For some, the ending might be a bit cryptic but anime did its well to explain a 100hr Visual Novel in mere 49 episodes. The VN is the base of this series after all. Oh and yea, lots of tear jerking moments in last few episodes.
> 
> *Score:
> Story- 10
> ...


Tear Jerking you say... I was on the verge of nervous breakdown... it literally took me a week to overcome the grief


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Tear Jerking you say... I was on the verge of nervous breakdown... it literally took me a week to overcome the grief



But you did understood the real ending right?
If so, you'd be smiling later


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> But you did understood the real ending right?
> If so, you'd be smiling later


oh yes i did.. few tears of joy were shed but the last few episodes were traumatic.. the feels hit me like a truck. i had seen angel beats and Anohana but non of them had so much feels as this... BTW i saw a youtube video of top 10 saddest animes and clannad AS was at 7th .. and i was like what... Name me a sadder anime .. i dare ya

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone help me through monogatari series ... I have heard praises for them but i started bakemonogatari and it was boring as hell(atleast first 4 episodes) and the presentation style felt crappy too


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> oh yes i did.. few tears of joy were shed but the last few episodes were traumatic.. the feels hit me like a truck. i had seen angel beats and Anohana but non of them had so much feels as this... BTW i saw a youtube video of top 10 saddest animes and clannad AS was at 7th .. and i was like what... Name me a sadder anime .. i dare ya



A bit more traumatic anime are

AnoHana
Berserk
Oreimo
Kanon
Wolf Children

And Im forgetting one more, the boss of all sad anime...

- - - Updated - - -

As for Monogatari series, you'll either love it from beginning or hate it.

The story do picks up a bit. Its one of the most different anime i've came across and I periodically watch the episodes.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 23, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Tear Jerking you say... I was on the verge of nervous breakdown... it literally took me a week to overcome the grief



same here. It took me a week to start watching it again after 



Spoiler



Nagisa died


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> A bit more traumatic anime are
> 
> AnoHana
> Berserk
> ...


I have seen Anohana, berserk and kanon... they were indeed sadder but for like 1 episode or 2 max.. whereas in clannad it goes on straight for 5-6 episodes(16 to 22) so, if you are watching it as a marathon, it may hit you harder.. but then person opinions do vary 
As for the boss of all plz don't say Elfen Lied.. i mean i found that sh*t hilarious compared to what others are listed ..you could try out EF- Tale of memories if you like sad/romantic genre.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> same here. It took me a week to start watching it again after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me the most touching scenes  were 



Spoiler



when he 1) hugged Ushio for the first time and 2) when they were returning from the trip and was telling her about Nagisa and tomoya starts to cry remembering his wife 3) when Ushio died... you now i frankly did not anticipate this


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> I have seen Anohana, berserk and kanon... they were indeed sadder but for like 1 episode or 2 max.. whereas in clannad it goes on straight for 5-6 episodes(16 to 22) so, if you are watching it as a marathon, it may hit you harder.. but then person opinions do vary
> As for the boss of all plz don't say Elfen Lied.. i mean i found that sh*t hilarious compared to what others are listed ..you could try out EF- Tale of memories if you like sad/romantic genre.



It was this one

Grave of the Fireflies 

Apparently it is a movie. I havent watched  it but it was recommended to me by a masochist kinda friend of mine who loves sad anime.


----------



## mysteryman (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol cool I have watched over 50 +anime and read 20 +mangas 
Few favs r 
One piece 
Hunter x hunter 
Nanatsu no taizai 
Buko no hero 
Dragonball and z
Many many other 

And I. Anime
Attack on titan s 
Gintama 
Hxh 
Nanatsu no taizai 
 Digimon xros wars season 2 
 Tokyo ghoul etc etc and list goes on


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> It was this one
> 
> Grave of the Fireflies
> 
> Apparently it is a movie. I havent watched  it but it was recommended to me by a masochist kinda friend of mine who loves sad anime.



It was a good anime.

Most resonating anime with waves of held back feelings was 5 centimeters per second. It hits you on a personal level. And Manga + novelization too.

Toradora got the scene where Taiga realizes and ran barefeet.

Homura's little secret in Madoka Magica. Whole anime was about something more than friendship. 

Berserk was dark and shocking. But the sadness doesn't linger for long until the rage hits back.

This one too. short film.
*myanimelist.net/anime/10408/Hotarubi_no_Mori_e

And this adapation of just 2 episodes. At 16:56, rollercoaster of emotions going there on that poor cycle's rim. 
[youtube]oaiiCdj1DTc[/youtube]
The transitions between scenes are almost magically seamless.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^i am not sure as i haven't seen these series but shouldn't names be inside spoiler tags.


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i am not sure as i haven't seen these series but shouldn't names be inside spoiler tags.


Names of animes ? 

I haven't revealed any plot spoilers there.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup 5CPS was a memorable movie as well. 
Will check the 2 recommendations later this evening as well.

Btw, started* Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun*. Its about a girl in love with a guy in her class who is actually a manga artist. watched 2 eps yesterday, seemed fun. 12 eps series.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> A bit more traumatic anime are
> 
> AnoHana
> Berserk
> ...



Kanon is a series I will take the longest time to complete (I started ages ago and am still at around 15-16). I feel the characters are too lame and stupid. Clannad Season 1, for which I hold a similar feeling (but I usually forgive it, as Clannad After Story made up for everything).

btw, Wolf Children (ookami kodomo) is one of the finest movie I have ever seen (It is a sad, but doesn't leave you depressed for weeks). Comparing that to another fine movie 5cmps, which, as Faun said, hits you at a personal level and the effects I still feel today.


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Yup 5CPS was a memorable movie as well.
> Will check the 2 recommendations later this evening as well.
> 
> Btw, started* Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun*. Its about a girl in love with a guy in her class who is actually a manga artist. watched 2 eps yesterday, seemed fun. 12 eps series.


any romcom anime which has a relaxed feel to it ?.. i mean i  don't want a sad anime just a story which has a happy go merry approach .. maybe something like maid-sama or itazura na kiss.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2015)

Hmm, I got it from many people the facts you said regarding 5cps. Its just that I watched it when i was in 1st yr I think. SO nothing special/major was going through my life. This movie leaves an impact on those pretty well who find something common with their lives. I am both happy and sad that I couldnt relate my life with it.

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> any romcom anime which has a relaxed feel to it ?.. i mean i  don't want a sad anime just a story which has a happy go merry approach .. maybe something like maid-sama or itazura na kiss.




Watch Golden Time, Kimi ni Todoke, Lovely Complex, Zero no Tsukaima (if into supernatural rom com )


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Watch Golden Time, Kimi ni Todoke, Lovely Complex, Zero no Tsukaima (if into supernatural rom com )


Seen zero no tsukaima , and lovely complex.. Kimi ni todoke was super slow...couldn't  go past few episodes. golden time looks nice.. maybe i will watch it .. are you sure it's not depressing?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Seen zero no tsukaima , and lovely complex.. Kimi ni todoke was super slow...couldn't  go past few episodes. golden time looks nice.. maybe i will watch it .. are you sure it's not depressing?



its got a happy ending, that all i can say.

- - - Updated - - -

And Kimi ni Todoke is a bit slow. But its counted one of the best pure romantic stories out there. Its got mesmerizing music too. Characters are lively.

- - - Updated - - -

Eminem vs Clannad

[youtube]gSkocU5YsHU[/youtube]


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

new bleach chapter 


Spoiler



Return of The King
The name says it all


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

New *One Piece* chapter was awe..........................some


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2015)

Completed *School Rumble* (Season 1) - School, Comedy, Romance

A bit old series, but the adaptation is first class. Many characters, lively voice acting, spontaneous reactions. Story is regarding how a delinquent started to attend school so that he can see this girl he met one day. Rest follows his plans (failure) to propose her. Total laugh riot. Series got 2 seasons.

*Score-
Story- 9
Art- 8
Music- 8
Characters- 10*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2015)

Finished 2nd season of* School Rumble* + 2 OVAs.

Overall the series is pretty good. Its one of the few in the leagues of those anime which really makes you laugh hard. The best thing about this one is randomness and still sticking to the story. I'd rank it above than Lovely Complex, ToraDora, Sakurasou and other famous rom coms in terms of amusement. Harima Kenji is the 2nd best main character now for me, after Onizuka from GTO.

Pick this one if you want to watch 1-2 episodes at a time. 2 seasons with 26 episodes each and then 2 OVAs which conclude the story.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimi No Todoke - on 21st episode. for a while story shifts the focus towards Chizu.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoiler



*puu.sh/ggMTw/36617ded32.PNG
 perfect answers


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2015)

Started Kill la Kill yesterday, halfway through now. Watching first anime with such animation work. So far liked it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Started Kill la Kill yesterday, halfway through now. Watching first anime with such animation work. So far liked it.



its so good man but already giving u warning don't expect a happy end.........

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Finished 2nd season of* School Rumble* + 2 OVAs.
> 
> Overall the series is pretty good. Its one of the few in the leagues of those anime which really makes you laugh hard. The best thing about this one is randomness and still sticking to the story. I'd rank it above than Lovely Complex, ToraDora, Sakurasou and other famous rom coms in terms of amusement. Harima Kenji is the 2nd best main character now for me, after Onizuka from GTO.
> 
> Pick this one if you want to watch 1-2 episodes at a time. 2 seasons with 26 episodes each and then 2 OVAs which conclude the story.



i thought there was 3 OVAs

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> Seen zero no tsukaima , and lovely complex.. Kimi ni todoke was super slow...couldn't  go past few episodes. golden time looks nice.. maybe i will watch it .. are you sure it's not depressing?



golden time is good man worth watching IMO...

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> oh yes i did.. few tears of joy were shed but the last few episodes were traumatic.. the feels hit me like a truck. i had seen angel beats and Anohana but non of them had so much feels as this... BTW i saw a youtube video of top 10 saddest animes and clannad AS was at 7th .. and i was like what... Name me a sadder anime .. i dare ya
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can anyone help me through monogatari series ... I have heard praises for them but i started bakemonogatari and it was boring as hell(atleast first 4 episodes) and the presentation style felt crappy too



bakemonogatari it took me 40 min to finish a 23 min episode u can guess how good it is lol.............

but srsly the series is really good...


----------



## nims11 (Mar 2, 2015)

Finished Ping Pong the animation, from the creator for Tatami Galaxy.
What it looks like: An ugly animation about nerdos playing table tennis.
What it really is: A very good sports anime dealing with the notion of natural talent vs hardwork. (I am not a sports anime guy, but I loved it)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2015)

Completed *Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun*

OKish anime. Strong point is the comedy. Weak point is story. 12 episodes. 5 Specials. Overall score 7


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2015)

Started *Hyouka *- Old classics as background score. And the main character shows apathy to whatever happens. And if


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2015)

Most anticipated anime upcoming this spring

I myself am waiting for first 3 entries.
*img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire3/a2c3a858454b25b42763c2685dea2b741425539456_full.jpg

*img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire3/1518e0a2d0050208f32ae91d7f3843bb1425539863_full.jpg

*img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire4/c670fb230e188a45c16cd14014d155661425540048_full.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

^ I'm waiting for *Gintama, Digimon Adventures Tri *and *High School DxD BorN* (though I haven't watched it, but you know fanservice  )

Need to watch *Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Come wa Machigatteiru*. Seems like its quite popular.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2015)

^^Yahari 1st season was nice. It was basically intro to various characters. And yea, the characters remind me of Monogatari series, I think the production house is same as monogatari, havent checked though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

*One Piece* latest chapter


Spoiler



Why did Bellamy had to get punched again like that? 
and law may be dead?????                



*Bleach *latest chapter


Spoiler



I think they're planning to use Aizen's shikai to confuse Yhwach since his eyes can see everything


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2015)

Finished tokyo ghoul season 1. Pretty good start. The excitement level is high on this  one.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Bleach *latest chapter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



He's not a war potential. He isn't required to fight. Also if he releases his Shikai i.e Kyōka Suigetsu, wouldn't all of Soul Society be affected? That's the last thing Kyoraku would like, hell anyone in soul society wouldn't approve of that, and since C24 is still functioning, its impossible they'll let him release his Shikai. Also, your theory isn't wrong, remember when they met? Aizen and Ywach? Aizen took away his sense of time(or something like that), that may be used, but yet again, that was like the start of this arc, when Ywach was weak and couldn't see the future. Anything is possible right now. Its Aizen, with Kubo both are trollers. That guard's fingers vapourised even after Aizen is sealed like that, it try possible that his reiatsu has increased.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2015)

Completed *Kimi No Todoke* - 25 Episodes.

7.7/10 - a feel good anime. Friendship and stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> Completed *Kimi No Todoke* - 25 Episodes.
> 
> 7.7/10 - a feel good anime. Friendship and stuff.



Both seasons?
How was music?


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Both seasons?
> How was music?



First season.

Yeah, music is pretty good and memorable. I am already thinking of getting the soundtrack.

Got Clannad: After Story too. Don't need to watch others, right ? Oh and it's got the ~uguu girl with big eyes. Woops, that's Kanon.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> First season.
> 
> Yeah, music is pretty good and memorable. I am already thinking of getting the soundtrack.
> 
> Got Clannad: After Story too. *Don't need to watch others, right* ? Oh and it's got the ~uguu girl with big eyes. Woops, that's Kanon.



Didnt get that..


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Didnt get that..



Clannad got many parts, I have Clannad: After Story. No need to watch others or is there a sequence ?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> Clannad got many parts, I have Clannad: After Story. No need to watch others or is there a sequence ?



After Story comes after Clannad (season 1.) You won't feel the real impact out of watching After Story without watching the first season.

WATCH SEASON 1 FIRST.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> Clannad got many parts, I have Clannad: After Story. No need to watch others or is there a sequence ?



Yea 2 seasons. Season 1 is required to know each character's background. This way you can get into 2nd season better. But there was some 40 mins clip on youtube I came across long time back, which summarized season 1.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok, will get Clannad. Already got the second season for Kimi Ni Todoke. And started Hyouka too.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2015)

Which ongoing anime you guys following?
In sequels, I am into kuroko S3, and Durarara S2. In newer ones, I am following Death Parade (have watched 4 ep, is pretty nice).

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Yea 2 seasons. Season 1 is required to know each character's background. This way you can get into 2nd season better. But there was some 40 mins clip on youtube I came across long time back, which summarized season 1.



The familiarity with characters helps to get the most out of S2.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Which ongoing anime you guys following?
> In sequels, I am into kuroko S3, and Durarara S2. In newer ones, I am following Death Parade (have watched 4 ep, is pretty nice).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Not following any ongoing anime except One Piece. But desperately waiting for Nisekoi and Yahari Ore..... season 2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

^ Same, watching One Piece only.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 7, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Which ongoing anime you guys following?
> In sequels, I am into kuroko S3, and Durarara S2. In newer ones, I am following Death Parade (have watched 4 ep, is pretty nice).


Log horizon S2 & Aldnoah Zero S2 and of course one piece... But i generally wait for 4 weeks and then watch 4 episodes at once..can't wait for one episode every week


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2015)

Started K-On!
Lets see how it goes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2015)

Guess I am too late into this. Accidentally stranded on DeathNote IMDB page and I felt like I should watch it. So my question is, is it worth watching? I have never seen anime before(if you consider Avatar TLA & LoK as anime, then yes I watched some anime  ). What else you guys suggest for me? Not so dark, but funny, humor, and action.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes.. You should watch death note.. One of the best anime.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes yes.. You should watch death note.. One of the best anime.



Ummmm, any other suggestion? Some funny animes?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Ummmm, any other suggestion? Some funny animes?



Death note is a bit dark in the later end but still a good anime. If you want a light comedy anime, go for School Rumble, K-On,  Gintama, Great Teacher Onizuka, Bakuman, Skip Beat, Lovely Complex


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2015)

Death note is the 1st anime I have seen and I loved it.. Gonna see code geass next!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
Thanks for the suggestion. Going for Airtel BB next month, so probably will have more collection with me to watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Ummmm, any other suggestion? Some funny animes?


One Piece


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Ummmm, any other suggestion? Some funny animes?



*myanimelist.net/animelist/SaiyanGoku

Watch the ones which are rated 6 or higher.

BTW, *don't watch* naruto no matter how much fanboys praise it. You'll only waste your time on that crap.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Your hate against Naruto is too damn high


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] Your hate against Naruto is too damn high



I'm not allowed to hate the crappiest piece of fiction?


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I just kidding ..
OK suggest me a comedy anime with dark sexist humor.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol saiyyangoku and his naruto obsession.. That anime is quite enjoyable if you steer away from the fillers 

Samurai champloo is quite unique anime, I think it can be put under light comedy and action
I mean samurais moving to hip-hop that was one wicked concept, people looking for some light anime should try it. 
Currently watching the same director's latest anime zankyou no terror, so far it's been good though some cliche elements are there!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

^ I've completed the manga and I know how bad it was. Fillers make that $hit even worse.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

Naruto's initial arc was not bad(the chuunin exam arc & upto the time skip).even after that it was better than many shounen series.there are many bad shounen series out there which most don't even know about.it is not without reason that most people know about Naruto.i say,on an average,it is a 6.0 rated series with before time skip part a 7.5(for anime all this without fillers of course).


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well yeah I have finished the manga too, so I know, the ending was all deus ex machina, rushed etc etc 
Anyway I don't see much point in arguing because you are certainly obsessed in hating naruto, that's very much clear 
But the way I see it, as said in the post above 
Before the time skip, it's certainly above average, and really good and starts gradually losing its steam from then on, even then I would rate this above bleach any day (anime) 
And I repeat its a decent watchable anime


----------



## kisame (Mar 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Naruto's initial arc was not bad(the chuunin exam arc & upto the time skip).even after that it was better than many shounen series.there are many bad shounen series out there which most don't even know about.it is not without reason that most people know about Naruto.i say,on an average,it is a 6.0 rated series with before time skip part a 7.5(for anime all this without fillers of course).


Yup.Naruto's initial arc attracts many anime newbies.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

Naruto Shonen Jump : The Exam arc and Sasuke chase arc were good
Naruto Shipuuden : Akatsuki arc was good

Everything apart from this is what ruined the series for me.

-----

K-On has too much moe factor.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah in anime they kept adding fillers and also slowed down the pacing a lot, made it appear worse than it is supposed to be 
Not to mention shippudden has always been a notch below naruto, in most of the aspects, esp the bgm, bgm of naruto was awesome, shippuuden wasn't that good 
Though I feel best OP song of the whole naruto series was shippuden series opener, that song gave me goosebumps, when I saw it at that time 
The animation quality had also dipped and direction too I feel 
The pain v naruto animation was a let down for me 
Perhaps reading manga raised the expectation a bit too high for my own good 
 Hence I have decided to read no more manga 

Talking about bgm, which anime's music you guys love the most 

Right of the bat, the ones that come to my mind are bleach, samurai champloo, katanagatari, death note, oh cowboy bebop


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Talking about bgm, which anime's music you guys love the most
> 
> Right of the bat, the ones that come to my mind are bleach, samurai champloo, katanagatari, death note, oh cowboy bebop



Lately I was hooked to Kill la Kill bgm , song named Blumenkranz i think. Before that I also liked Kimi ni Todoke opening and ending songs from season 1. But all time fav would be the endless list of BGMs from Bleach, Samurai Champloo beats and opening song, a couple of Naruto opening songs, Gantz OP, Hellsing OST.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm is kill la kill good? I hear it being recommended but the fan service is a turn off for me, so I'm asking whether it's good inspite of that?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

Good for 1 time watch at least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Yeah in anime they kept adding fillers and also slowed down the pacing a lot, made it appear worse than it is supposed to be
> Not to mention shippudden has always been a notch below naruto, in most of the aspects, esp the bgm, bgm of naruto was awesome, shippuuden wasn't that good
> Though I feel best OP song of the whole naruto series was shippuden series opener, that song gave me goosebumps, when I saw it at that time
> The animation quality had also dipped and direction too I feel
> ...



BGMs of Bleach, OP, HxH, Gintama, almost all openings of OP, Hyori Ittai from HxH, most songs of Gintama, Baby U! from Beelzebub.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 14, 2015)

Guys!! Guys...!!!
I asked for black humor anime.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Guys!! Guys...!!!
> I asked for black humor anime.



Give me some examples. I dont know what is dark humor exactly.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Give me some examples. I dont know what is dark humor exactly.



myanimelist.net/anime/3702/Detroit_Metal_City

"Four lions" in movies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop is the only one that comes to mind right now.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 14, 2015)

By Dark humor I mean an adult humor anime.
Basically an anime with adult comedy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

again cowboy bebop.definition of adult comedy varies but if you just mean something like Amaenaideyo! then there are many series.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Black humour and adult humour are different, 
Shaun of the dead, in bruges etc are example of the former 
Is Detroit metal city really black humour? I like the genre, but wiki lists the anime as vulgar comedy!! Still the story looks interesting


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Finished Death Note. It was mind blowing, seriously. I liked it and I can't stop thinking of 



Spoiler



what happened to Light! Even when I woke up today, I was like "Why? Why is it happened to Light?"


. Anyways this is the kind of anime I want to hook up with.

Can someone suggest me some anime with serious action+excellent plot like Avatar TLA? (I want humans and devils to fight, not devils v devils). 

Watched few episodes of One Piece and it's not what I wanted. So pour me in your suggestions.

Currently downloading Full Metal Alchemist and let's see how it is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished Death Note. It was mind blowing, seriously. I liked it and I can't stop thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One Piece is ongoing with 684+ episodes. Watching a few episodes won't do justice to it. I suggest you watch it till *Baratie arc* atleast. I never thought it'll have the best story line for this much long anime when I started watching it. I'm glad I didn't drop it in the first 20 something episodes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ Well, my plans are simple. Watch animes like DN which have less than ~100 episodes. I am not fan of 600+ episodes, nor do I have time. This is the main reason I plan not to watch One Piece. OP is like sea.

The lesser the episode with good story/action, the merrier. At least for me.

Planning to watch Monster, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Flamenco. So needed more suggestions in order to keep me *ahem* list busy for a while.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2015)

if you liked DN then try code geass,its protagonist is similar to DN's main leads in terms of meticulous planning & being a mecha series it also has action but no devils here.if yo want some classic action with some manly dialogues/music look no further than tengen toppa gurren lagann,again a mecha series but with devils/similar characters fighting humans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

Caught up with *Toriko* manga. Anime ruined the brutal fights and has a bad ending.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, my plans are simple. Watch animes like DN which have less than ~100 episodes. I am not fan of 600+ episodes, nor do I have time. This is the main reason I plan not to watch One Piece. OP is like sea.
> 
> The lesser the episode with good story/action, the merrier. At least for me.
> 
> Planning to watch Monster, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Flamenco. So needed more suggestions in order to keep me *ahem* list busy for a while.



Well then watch these. Good anime with great plot

Steins ; Gate  10
Code Geass  9
Get Backers  9
Darker than black 9
Monster 8
Attack on the titan  9
Cowboy Bebop 10
Fate/Stay Night  8


All the above anime are those which I have completed and scored them out of 10


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2015)

Darker than black so good


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Started Cowboy bebop and already , next up will be Steins Gate.


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2015)

anyone seen Ga-Rei ? how is it ?


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 17, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Started Cowboy bebop and already , next up will be Steins Gate.


i wasnt able to reply to you , it said your PM inbox is full !!!
and honestly dont go looking for another Death note, that anime is unique and i havent seen another anime that has come close,
code geass is a decent follow up

but if you are looking for non stop thrill action from start to finish , then get attack of the titans, though the story isnt finished at the end of the series, next season is in the works i believe
and hey dont forget to watch cowboy bebop movie, thats a classy one on its own right , with a superb OST, yoko kanno is really awesome 
just listen to "gotta knock little harder " , you'll know 
most of the top animes have already been mentioned so i dont have much to add


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> i wasnt able to reply to you , it said your PM inbox is full !!!
> and honestly dont go looking for another Death note, that anime is unique and i havent seen another anime that has come close,
> code geass is a decent follow up
> 
> ...



I am not looking for another DN. Honestly, I know it will not happen. But what I am expecting is the same experience, where I am getting pulled towards the story. And right now, I am not watching any movie. I am keeping track of 'em and watch them later. Just watched Cowboy bebop 1st episode and it was good.Let's see how it goes. Next in line is Kanji : Ultimate Survivor


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 17, 2015)

I found Code Geass to be just as awesome as DN, no even better since it has a bigger than life, Game of Thrones like, feelings to it.

DN's crappy last half and terrible ending leaving a bad taste at the end didn't help either, while CG remains fun to watch throughout the entire series, and the ending is so much better.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2015)

^^ Yeah. After L's absence, DN lost it's path. Then it picks up at last few episodes, but I already started feeling Meh! Overall a good show. Already added CG in my list. Watching Cowboy bebop after DN is kinda good. Complete opposite and fun. Will try CG after Kaiji : Ultimate Survivor.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, my plans are simple. Watch animes like DN which have less than ~100 episodes. I am not fan of 600+ episodes, nor do I have time. This is the main reason I plan not to watch One Piece. OP is like sea.
> 
> The lesser the episode with good story/action, the merrier. At least for me.
> 
> Planning to watch Monster, Cowboy bebop, Samurai Flamenco. So needed more suggestions in order to keep me *ahem* list busy for a while.



If you liked DN , there is a high chance you will like Code Geass . I personally preferred CG over DN because every episode was awesome and it has one of the best ending . 

Also try

Full metal Alchemist Brotherhood(DUB) - It has everything - intense fight , awesome plot , memorable characters , badass moment and good OST .
Steins gate (SUB)- Might not be intersting at start , but its one of the best Sci-fi thriller anime - 24 episodes
Monster(DUB) - Psychological  thriller with intense drama - 74 episodes
Attack on titan(SUB) - Will give you feeling of helplessness as well as goosebumps . Plus the awesome soundtrack - 24 episodes + OVA
Claymore(DUB) - Similar to attack on titan , badass female lead - 24 episodes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Code Geass is in my top 10 list and is definitely better than DN.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 17, 2015)

I can understand why many people prefer code geass over death note, but for me it's always the other way around death note works on another level, a more mature anime tbh, I never got bored, I think it was one of the first anime I binged, who wouldn't 
Everything was well paced and adequate, nothing flamboyant like code geass 

Another anime I would like to recommend to people here is summers wars and girl who leapt thru time, both scifi/romance/slice of life and really well excecuted anime, had seen these some time ago and I was reminded of them while updating my MAL list today


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2015)

iittopper said:


> If you liked DN , there is a high chance you will like Code Geass . I personally preferred CG over DN because every episode was awesome and it has one of the best ending .
> 
> Also try
> 
> ...



Except Titans, everything else is in my list.



kamikaz said:


> I can understand why many people prefer code geass over death note, but for me it's always the other way around death note works on another level, a more mature anime tbh, I never got bored, I think it was one of the first anime I binged, who wouldn't
> Everything was well paced and adequate, nothing flamboyant like code geass
> 
> Another anime I would like to recommend to people here is summers wars and girl who leapt thru time, both scifi/romance/slice of life and really well excecuted anime, had seen these some time ago and I was reminded of them while updating my MAL list today



I like DN and even if I watch anything else, I don't think it will top my list. But that's me. And right now, in queue are Hellsing Ultimate & Saint Young Men. Heard some good things and now picking in random and watching. BTW Cowboy Bebop is........... FUNNY


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> I like DN and even if I watch anything else, I don't think it will top my list. But that's me. And right now, in queue are Hellsing Ultimate & Saint Young Men. Heard some good things and now picking in random and watching. BTW Cowboy Bebop is........... FUNNY



Gintama can be another option. Even though its a 250 episodes anime, you can actually watch it in pieces, like most people watch Ginatama. Since apart from main story, the side episodes are independent of each other most of the times. Its the funniest anime i have seen so far in my books.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Gintama can be another option. Even though its a 250 episodes anime, you can actually watch it in pieces, like most people watch Ginatama. Since apart from main story, the side episodes are independent of each other most of the times. Its the funniest anime i have seen so far in my books.



Agreed. Gintama is the best comedy series I've seen so far including live action TV series and comedy movies. Ranks #2 in my top 10 anime list.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 18, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Except Titans, everything else is in my list.
> 
> 
> 
> I like DN and even if I watch anything else, I don't think it will top my list. But that's me. And right now, in queue are Hellsing Ultimate & Saint Young Men. Heard some good things and now picking in random and watching. BTW Cowboy Bebop is........... FUNNY



Dont you worry . Everyone says this after watching DN . This is why its a great anime to recommend for first time anime watchers . I am sure you will find more anime to be better than DN .


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 18, 2015)

Man I had like the whole of gintama with me, and so once I had this situation where I ran out of space and I had to delete some thing and ended up deleting it 
I watched like 12 episdoes of the series and I never got the hang of it!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2015)

250 episodes is a big NO for me. I knew my time and so I decided myself to see anime's with episodes less than 50(+/- 10 in case of mind-rape animes). That's it. That is why Gintama was never in my mind and I am very picky.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 20, 2015)

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=i41ZKisDeoE
Attack of the Titans live action movie trailer!


----------



## icebags (Mar 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> *m.youtube.com/watch?v=i41ZKisDeoE
> Attack of the Titans live action movie trailer!



good, but titans look very smokey ans steamy .........


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 21, 2015)

eh but isnt it supposed to be so, i have forgotten most of the details about the anime, but 



Spoiler



that largest giant produces excess heat or something , its mentioned somewhere, memory is all messed up these days


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 22, 2015)

I am hooked to Berserk & Cowboy Bebop. Next in line is Steins Gate.


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2015)

RiP Sket Dance ;_;


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> *m.youtube.com/watch?v=i41ZKisDeoE
> Attack of the Titans live action movie trailer!



zzz private video

- - - Updated - - -

Fairy tail is really becoming good cant wait newchapter each week, damn this is getting good 



Spoiler



Really Big  Spoiler , Open at your own Risk



Spoiler



Seriosly I am not Kidding , Better Read Manga than opening this.



Spoiler



Last Chance Don't tell I didn't Wrn You



Spoiler



Finally Fairy Tail Ending, The most powerful demon from book of zeref that will bring end to worlds E.N.D aka Etherious Natsu Dragneel


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> zzz private video
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



You mean *Gay* Fullbuster?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2015)

Finished watching Berserk. Just wanted to ask something.



Spoiler



What the hell is wrong with ending? To see the ending do I have to read Manga?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished watching Berserk. Just wanted to ask something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manga isn't completed yet. People usually switch to reading manga at some point or other when the chances of anime continuing are very less.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVQ-5tGttzR_xHhyncpEUSzurHEMspobo
amazing art, re-imagining of the Mahabharat. watching atm.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Manga isn't completed yet. People usually switch to reading manga at some point or other when the chances of anime continuing are very less.



Posted in reddit and got reply, that manga does have an ending. I was kinda sad and angry. All that time I spent watching was in vein, when someone say at the climax "Go and read the f*cking manga if you want to see how it ends. That is B$.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Posted in reddit and got reply, that manga does have an ending. I was kinda sad and angry. All that time I spent watching was in vein, when someone say at the climax "Go and read the f*cking manga if you want to see how it ends. That is B$.



AFAIK, manga is ongoing.
Berserk (manga) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TBH, you should read it. Manga is better than anime most of the time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, manga is ongoing.
> Berserk (manga) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> TBH, you should read it. Manga is better than anime most of the time.



It may be good, but I don't have the patience to read manga. I used to read comics when I was teenager, but not now. That was the main reason I started watching anime, thinking "God, I don't have to read again". But this, Berserk, made me go Berserk. I was not sleeping because I felt betrayed, and after all the praises from all over the Internet, I felt cheated.

F*cking idiots, for wasting an epic anime with such atrocity. *Sigh*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2015)

that is exactly why i never watch anime based on ongoing manga unless manga finishes first,especially very long ongoing manga series unless they are nearing their end which is definitely not the case with series like Berserk.btw people joke that they hope series like berserk or detective conan finishes in their or the manga author's life time


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2015)

^^ Well said. Before watching this, all I knew was there is anime as well as Manga for berserk. I didn't knew it didn't ended. All of them were suggesting this as best anime(which I agree), but they forgot to mention. I would better watch some low rated ended anime than high-rated unfinished anime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well said. Before watching this, all I knew was there is anime as well as Manga for berserk. I didn't knew it didn't ended. All of them were suggesting this as best anime(which I agree), but they forgot to mention. I would better watch some low rated ended anime than high-rated unfinished anime.



Watch *Corpse Party*

Only 4 episodes but great animation and good story.

Edit: Watch *Afro Samurai* too. 5 Episodes only.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2015)

Afro Samurai was already in my list. Corpse Party, sure will give it a try. 

Right now I am having fun with Cowboy Bebop(couple of episodes left) and Steins Gate(Just started so no comments). Next in line is Black Lagoon and Samurai Champloo.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ Try darker than black

or for a very short anime try Jyu-Oh-Sei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Samurai Deeper Kyo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ Sure. Added to my PTW list.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

*Pet Shop Of Horrors* 7/10

Liked the concept.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2015)

^^ Added to list.
Just watching Hellsing Ultimate. It is pure action from beginning. I am hooked up into this. Planning to finish it by this weekend. With just 3 episodes, I can say it is going to get much better.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2015)

On 12th episode of *Hyouka*. So far a solid 8/10 anime. High school life will be more close to this series. Realistic and keeps the viewer on an enjoyable binge watch. A story spans over 2-3 episodes.

Opening MV is pretty good. Though it gets replaced by another one around episode 12 or so.
[YOUTUBE]3iQhH-qjIUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2015)

Finished Hellsing Ultimate within 3 days. God I am blown away by this. Next in line is Black Lagoon and Baccano!. It is exhausting if I look at the list of anime that I need to watch. But still I try to watch them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished Hellsing Ultimate within 3 days. God I am blown away by this. Next in line is Black Lagoon and Baccano!. It is exhausting if I look at the list of anime that I need to watch. But still I try to watch them.



You got a MAL account? If not, make one and share the link to your animelist here.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 30, 2015)

Finished Psycho Pass 2, was terrible, not even close to the first season ;(


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 30, 2015)

Psycho pass season 1 is good, right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You got a MAL account? If not, make one and share the link to your animelist here.



I got one of course. Here for you. Somehow I did put Steins Gate on hold, after watching just 1 episode of Black Lagoon. I guess SG will take some time to get my attention.


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2015)

Can you guys PM me your *myanimelist.net profile ?

Will put it in the first post.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you guys PM me your *myanimelist.net profile ?
> 
> Will put it in the first post.


its not updated....


----------



## snap (Mar 30, 2015)

never bothered to make MAL account is there any 'my manga list' kinda thing?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ Yeah, in MAL itself you can add your manga list just like anime list.

- - - Updated - - -



Chetan1991 said:


> Psycho pass season 1 is good, right?



Yes it is. At least by going with reviews and it's popularity, I guess it is good.


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> its not updated....



Makes this thread a bit more organized. Updated or not, a good opening post for newbies.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you guys PM me your *myanimelist.net profile ?
> 
> Will put it in the first post.



*myanimelist.net/profile/alien007


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you guys PM me your *myanimelist.net profile ?
> 
> Will put it in the first post.



Its in my sig too. 

*myanimelist.net/animelist/SaiyanGoku&sclick=1


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Makes this thread a bit more organized. Updated or not, a good opening post for newbies.



*myanimelist.net/animelist/gta0gagan


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2015)

Half way through Black Lagoon, I must say, it is good. Action is decent, story is progressive and episodes are kinda short,I feel so. But overall a nice watch. Let's see how story unfolds further.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 1, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Psycho pass season 1 is good, right?



Very Good.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2015)

Finished Black Lagoon. It was good. Now in Episode 4 of Steins;Gate. So far it's good. But I suspect something big is about to happen. Let's see how it entertain me.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 1, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished Black Lagoon. It was good. Now in Episode 4 of Steins;Gate. So far it's good. But I suspect something big is about to happen. Let's see how it entertain me.



Story becomes epic from episode 8 or so . Also be ready for episode 12 .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Story becomes epic from episode 8 or so . Also be ready for episode 12 .



Don't spoil me......!!!! Stop it.....!!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Don't spoil me......!!!! Stop it.....!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


>



What!! Are you from Organization? "Hello, assassinate this guy. What? What do you mean retarded?". The show is hilarious.!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> What!! Are you from Organization? "Hello, assassinate this guy. What? What do you mean retarded?". The show is hilarious.!!!!



keep enjoying.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 2, 2015)

Watch the OVA and the movie as well. Itssocool.. Sonovab!tch!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2015)

^^ Not now. But may be later. But so far it is freakin awesome.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 3, 2015)

Steins gate, I liked it very much, though I kinda got over hyped watching the first few episodes and when it I felt like it let down me bit, will tell the reason later, don't wanna spoil it for him!! 

Hey what does everyone think about Tokyo ghoul?


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2015)

^^ Been reading Tokyo ghoul manga its pretty decent.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Steins gate, I liked it very much, though I kinda got over hyped watching the first few episodes and when it I felt like it let down me bit, will tell the reason later, don't wanna spoil it for him!!
> 
> Hey what does everyone think about Tokyo ghoul?



I know what you mean. Will finish it by this weekend. So we can discuss about it then!

Tokyo ghoul? From what I have heard 6/10 tells manga is better than Anime. No plan on watching it anytime soon. So why don't you watch 1st episode and see how it is?


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 3, 2015)

Have seen first episode a while back when the first season was still airing and not much can be garnered from it tbh
I was hoping for a reply from someone who has seen it 
Have read some reviews that the season 2 is better 

Also im not watching any anime atm just collecting, got hold of parasyte, since I saw many people rating it highly


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 3, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Have seen first episode a while back when the first season was still airing and not much can be garnered from it tbh
> I was hoping for a reply from someone who has seen it
> Have read some reviews that the season 2 is better
> 
> Also im not watching any anime atm just collecting, got hold of parasyte, since I saw many people rating it highly


i have seen anime(both seasons) and also read the manga... IMO manga is definitely better..but even the anime's pretty decent and the characters are well made..It gets slightly boring during the mid-season . but the last few episodes of 2nd season are epic with awesome action.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2015)

Finished up Steins;Gate. It was a kick start but then mid range is kinda drag. The towards the end it was all back to pace. It was a good 8/10 for me. Not an 9 as everyone hyped.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2015)

Im reading the fire and stone series of webmics, these act as a direct  sequel to the movie Prometheus and bridge some of the parts from Alien/Aliens


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2015)

Anybody seen Pokemon series ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen Pokemon series ?


Have some 15 seasons. movies, specials and OVAs with me. Haven't watched them after I stopped watching it on tv.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2015)

Completed *AnoHana*. Not rating now. Can't seem to settle down on that.

Just 11 episodes anime. Theme is confronting the guilt of past.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Completed *AnoHana*. Not rating now. Can't seem to settle down on that.
> 
> Just 11 episodes anime. Theme is confronting the guilt of past.



dub or sub?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2015)

Sub most probably. Dubbed versions dont give same feel.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> dub or sub?



sub. Get to learn new words 

b-baka !


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> sub. Get to learn new words
> 
> b-baka !



Oh! I find sub little bit hard to get along. Don't want to read subs rather than watching their experiences. That's me.

Watching Samurai Champloo in dub and so far I find dub is great. Same goes for Black Lagoon. I found dub is far better than sub.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

Dub destroys the feels sub gives.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2015)

^^ I don't think so. So far I have watched 2 subs and all else in dubs. I felt dubs are as good as sub. It all depends on how dub has been handled. If handled properly, it will be good, else we know how it ends.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2015)

^^ Subs all the way except for DBZ.
BTW Just finished Psycho-Pass season 1.. it was pretty awesome.. and watched 2 episodes of season 2 .. can someone please answer if Kogami gonna return in season 2?? ..if not i'm gonna (psycho)pass it.. akane's character is not enough to carry the show.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 6, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen Pokemon series ?



yep till episode 100 or so during. It became boring after that . Although this is one of the best moment of any anime
[youtube]35YtLJ3Q2b8[/youtube]



Faun said:


> Completed *AnoHana*. Not rating now. Can't seem to settle down on that.
> 
> Just 11 episodes anime. Theme is confronting the guilt of past.



I know right ? So many feels in 11 episodes . Try this
[youtube]PgzuOXKd6Sg[/youtube]



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I don't think so. So far I have watched 2 subs and all else in dubs. I felt dubs are as good as sub. It all depends on how dub has been handled. If handled properly, it will be good, else we know how it ends.



Its all matter of preference . Personally i think a show is best enjoyed in their native language . Although there are many great Dubbed anime out there .


----------



## kisame (Apr 6, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ Subs all the way except for DBZ.
> BTW Just finished Psycho-Pass season 1.. it was pretty awesome.. and watched 2 episodes of season 2 .. can someone please answer if Kogami gonna return in season 2?? ..if not i'm gonna (psycho)pass it.. akane's character is not enough to carry the show.





Spoiler



He won't.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2015)

Finished 16 episodes of Samurai Champloo. OST is excellent. Action is good, and plot is linear. So far so good. And I started liking Mugen now.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 7, 2015)

Just finished Zenkyou No terror . Totally awesome , 11 episode . Man OST was so great and with so many feels . Yoko Kanno is definitely an amazing musician . 
9/10

[youtube]BZgI59TMFc8[/youtube]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

The funniest show ever, *Gintama*, is back.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2015)

Finished Samurai Champloo. The ending was soooooooo dramatic and very touchy!!!! I didn't expect this but it amazed me. I never thought any episodic anime will be better than Cowboy Bebop, but this is just excellent. It is an easy 9/10 and rewatch value is damn good for it's awesome comedic script.

*Going to see today* : Baccano!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 9, 2015)

Finished watching Psycho Pass. Awesome scifi crime series. I liked it better than Ergo Proxy. Although those wierd eyelashes...


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 9, 2015)

i see giant killing not recommended much here, anyone looking for a sports anime, should watch this , esp football fans ..terrific anime..

 i think samurai champloo was the anime that shinchiro watanbe made after cowboy bebop, his eclectic style is pretty evident here, really awesome anime and some of the best action scenes in anime imo, i feel like rewatching it


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2015)

^^ Especially the music, and hip hop style. It was freaking great and I was LMAO......


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2015)

One piece ch 783


Spoiler



GEAR 4TH


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One piece ch 783
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I know.           

*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/131/896/gaijin4koma2_peersblog_1200684608.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2015)

So do yo think this arc will end in 785 or 790?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> So do yo think this arc will end in 785 or 790?


Probably 790. Hope it doesn't stretches any more than that.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 9, 2015)

One Piece is on break next week  .. i just hope there are no more flashbacks between the fights.. that really depresses me


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2015)

iittopper said:


> I know right ? So many feels in 11 episodes . Try this
> [youtube]PgzuOXKd6Sg[/youtube]



I like the opening

[YOUTUBE]ANJTGxUq9gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2015)

iittopper said:


> yep till episode 100 or so during. It became boring after that . Although this is one of the best moment of any anime
> [youtube]35YtLJ3Q2b8[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ...



damn that secind musical video contains spoilers.............


----------



## snap (Apr 10, 2015)

Pokemon reminded me of this


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2015)

snap said:


> Pokemon reminded me of this



wow definitely going to follow this...... got reminded of old days ..........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2015)

Finished Hataroku Maoe Sama. Nice concept, and fun story. 
Started Another, at 1 AM last night. Gave me the creeps.  Whats under the eyepatch ?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 11, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished Hataroku Maoe Sama. Nice concept, and fun story.
> Started Another, at 1 AM last night. Gave me the creeps.  Whats under the eyepatch ?


Another eye. 


Spoiler



She can see the dead from it


----------



## Shah (Apr 11, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen Pokemon series ?



Have watched 7 seasons. Still 10 left.


----------



## Nue (Apr 12, 2015)

No love for Gundam in this thread? 

I recently finished SEED. Definitely had it's flaws but overall a pretty good show. The ending felt rather weak but the special "After phase between the stars" gave the show a nice although not entirely satisfactory conclusion. Destiny (the sequel) seemed to have garnered a lot of hate among the fans and I accidentally read something spoiler-ish which made me think some of it might be justified. I'm not sure if I want to watch it anymore. Anyways, fans of Gundam who haven't seen SEED yet should definitely check it out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

Nue said:


> No love for Gundam in this thread?
> 
> I recently finished SEED. Definitely had it's flaws but overall a pretty good show. The ending felt rather weak but the special "After phase between the stars" gave the show a nice although not entirely satisfactory conclusion. Destiny (the sequel) seemed to have garnered a lot of hate among the fans and I accidentally read something spoiler-ish which made me think some of it might be justified. I'm not sure if I want to watch it anymore. Anyways, fans of Gundam who haven't seen SEED yet should definitely check it out.


I'm downloading every Gundam series I can get at the moment. Will start them after I reach about 80%.


----------



## Nue (Apr 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm downloading every Gundam series I can get at the moment. Will start them after I reach about 80%.



Where do you plan to start?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

Nue said:


> Where do you plan to start?



Mobile Suit Gundam 0079


----------



## Nue (Apr 12, 2015)

This one? I'd recommend watching the movie trilogy instead. It cuts a lot of useless stuff from the TV series apparently and also has better production quality. Don't forget to watch the 08th MS Team. It's different from the other Gundams and shows war from the ground soldiers' perspective. It's one of the better Gundam series out there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

^ Yep, its the first series in the franchise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2015)

gundam 0079 series is the recommended first watch in gundam series.after that watch zeta gundam.skip gundam zz altogether & instead watch Char's counterattack movie as the proper sequel to zeta gundam.this is the classic series storyline.gundam wing is also popular.if not afraid of depressing scenes then watch victory gundam(it is said that writer was actually suffering from depression during this series hence the most depressing mood among all gundam series).in recent series just watch gundam seed & skip seed destiny which is nothing but a joke of a sequel just like gundam zz.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2015)

Started Baccano!. Already finished 9 episodes. I must say this. With the initial 2 episodes, I thought What the hell!! Is this another over-hyped ****! But then I thought let's give another 2 episodes before deciding. And then it started unwrapping. It was not our traditional story telling and at times, we feel nostalgic. But once things started reveal, it is much more fun. I am glad I didn't dropped it after just 2 episodes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2015)

Finished "Onee-chan ga Kita"! It was 3 minute episodes and pacing was ultra fast. This is first of this genre anime for me. To be frank, I hated it to the core.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished "Onee-chan ga Kita"! It was 3 minute episodes and pacing was ultra fast. This is first of this genre anime for me. To be frank, I hated it to the core.



stay away from incest  , Japenese people are sick .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> stay away from incest  , Japenese people are sick .



I didn't know what it was and downloaded because it was just <300mb! Anyways will never download again. BTW This doesn't comes under incest. It may sound like, but no. It is pure bro-sis love.(Atleast that is what I understand)

BTW Finished Baccano! yesterday. And to be frank I was amped up till 10th episode, but things started going downhill from then. I tried to rewatch the last 3 episodes, but still I couldn't get any interest from it like the previous episodes. I kinda bummed because of this. All these time, till 10th episode, it was good. But things didn't connected well and I don't enjoy it as much as I did earlier. So I gave an 7/10. But still will try to watch the Specials and see what is really Special!


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2015)

Completed *Death Parade*  - 8/10. 12 episodes. clever animation and superb voice acting. Theme is about judgment on those who died recently. Either hell or heaven, or in reality, reincarnation or void.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Completed *Death Parade*  - 8/10. 12 episodes. clever animation and superb voice acting. Theme is about judgment on those who died recently. Either hell or heaven, or in reality, reincarnation or void.



Me 8/10 as well. However, I wished the anime continued to focus more on judgments rather than getting deeper into the story.

- - - Updated - - -

Finished Mahouka - 7/10. 26 episodes, good action and animation, with an OP protagonist. It is extremely slow and unbearable at the beginning but the paces up well during the second half.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Me 8/10 as well. However, I wished the anime continued to focus more on judgments rather than getting deeper into the story.



Yeah, it veered a bit. Still find the first few episodes 9/10 material. But the music has great variety and one of the most emotionally appealing pieces. It has that classic timeless feel.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2015)

Watching Btoom! now. 3/12 episodes. So far it's good. For me, the story is what I always dreamed about. 



Spoiler



Living in game world where I can able to do as in the game. Let's see how it ends!


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2015)

Watching *Death Note* - 7th episode is a joke. Almost like stories we used to spin as a child.


----------



## Nue (Apr 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watching *Death Note* - 7th episode is a joke. Almost like stories we used to spin as a child.



Boy, you're so going to be disappointed by the ending. I'm not even joking. Death Note has one of the crappiest ending in anime.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 17, 2015)

Its still pretty good until 



Spoiler



L's death.



But yeah, the ending did ruin the show. Good ending can sometimes make even average anime memorable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

how is the movie? there are many movies on Death Note with real life characters


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> how is the movie? there are many movies on Death Note with real life characters


Don't even think of watching the live action movie.. it will definitely give you cancer  .. remember DragonBall Evolution


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2015)

Watched 2 episodes of Tokyo Ghoul and it felt weird.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 18, 2015)

^^where do you guys get your anime content from?? torrents or Direct Download


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2015)

Started *Paranoia Agent* - It's like a good story for someone my age. Keeps up the suspense. Directed by same director who was behind Paprika and Perfect Blue.

Just noticed the similarities between Perfect Blue and The Black Swan.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 19, 2015)

Finished Btoom!. It is quite disappointing overall. Watching Another now. First 2 episodes is enough to make one hook into!!!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 19, 2015)

Finished Attack on Titan. Pretty awesome series with great pacing and plot. Too bad the second season will come out in 2016.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Finished Attack on Titan. Pretty awesome series with great pacing and plot. Too bad the second season will come out in 2016.


It got sloooowwww pacing. -_-


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 20, 2015)

Could you give me an example?
Slow isn't always bad. Have you watched Tarantino's movies? They go realllllly slow at times, but still brilliant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Could you give me an example?
> Slow isn't always bad. Have you watched Tarantino's movies? They go realllllly slow at times, but still brilliant.


They just keep talking and making plans during the end episodes and in the ~15-20 manga chapters after that. Season 2 won't be as good as the first one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2015)

Watching Another 3rd episode. Sure it has lot of flaws man! Let's see how it progress further. BTW Is Zankyou no Terror any good?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 23, 2015)

Started watching the melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Pretty interesting concept. Although her English voice does not match her character design.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

Started Watamote.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 23, 2015)

Finished Another. Just good. It's an 8/10 for me, considering some silly flaws and plot Armour. 

Now I have Code Geass, Zankyou no Terror & GTO in my list. Confused on which one to see?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Finished Another. Just good. It's an 8/10 for me, considering some silly flaws and plot Armour.
> 
> Now I have Code Geass, Zankyou no Terror & GTO in my list. Confused on which one to see?


Watch Code Geass. Better than Death Note IMHO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 23, 2015)

^^ Oh! I heard a lot of praise for GTO, but after watching just 1 episode I knew what to expect. So my mind was dangling between the other two. Now, I will watch Code Geass!


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage  chapter 1 released.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 24, 2015)

Started Ratman.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

snap said:


> Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage  chapter 1 released.


They still trying to rip people off? 
Just end the $hithole series for once and all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2015)

> "You either die a Hellsing, or you live long enough to see yourself become a Naruto."


couldn't help smiling when read it on a forum


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2015)

New bleach chapter
i can't believe what i saw




Spoiler



grimmjaw's back *****es


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They still trying to rip people off?
> Just end the $hithole series for once and all.


2 much h8 m8

Also Kakashi's face revealed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> New bleach chapter
> i can't believe what i saw
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



* Grimmjow 



Also One Piece 784



Spoiler



GEAR 4TH


----------



## ZTR (Apr 28, 2015)

*Dragon Ball Is Getting Its First New TV Anime in 18 Years
*
The first new Dragon Ball series in nearly 20 years will debut this July


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 28, 2015)

ZTR said:


> *Dragon Ball Is Getting Its First New TV Anime in 18 Years
> *
> The first new Dragon Ball series in nearly 20 years will debut this July


You beat me to it by 3 minutes. 
 Super excited


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ZTR said:


> *Dragon Ball Is Getting Its First New TV Anime in 18 Years
> *
> The first new Dragon Ball series in nearly 20 years will debut this July


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2015)

ZTR said:


> *Dragon Ball Is Getting Its First New TV Anime in 18 Years
> *
> The first new Dragon Ball series in nearly 20 years will debut this July



holy freaking shiz, I really really hope bruce falcouner is gonna make the english soundtrack.. Also since this is after the defeat of majin buu, will the GT Story be totally non canon ? I really hope so, GT was crap


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> holy freaking shiz, I really really hope bruce falcouner is gonna make the english soundtrack.. Also since this is after the defeat of majin buu, will the GT Story be totally non canon ? I really hope so, GT was crap


Yes, it'll make GT non canon. Hoping if they have a timeskip in the new season, we get more of *Super Saiyan God Super Saiyan *(yes that's the new mode in Resurrection F movie) to see.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2015)

Currently in 18/25 in Code Geass. Also started watching GTO. GTO is fun and CG is strategic! Watching 2 anime opposite to each other is a nice exp!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Currently in 18/25 in Code Geass. Also started watching GTO. GTO is fun and CG is strategic! Watching 2 anime opposite to each other is a nice exp!



Before starting season 2 of Code Geass, watch *Akito The Exiled *(or don't, your choice, I haven't watched them either) ova's as they take place between the 2 seasons.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2015)

^^ Sure. Man, lot of things on PTW list and I have finished only 13 so far in 2 months. Guess I need to amp up the speed I guess!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2015)

skip Akito The Exiled as it is ongoing & will finish in July.also series like code geass & death note really don't require side stories ova in my opinion.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2015)

ZTR said:


> *Dragon Ball Is Getting Its First New TV Anime in 18 Years
> *
> The first new Dragon Ball series in nearly 20 years will debut this July



yay ! u brought smile to someone's face !


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

^^to many people's face.


----------



## Neo (May 6, 2015)

Finished Tokyo Ghoul season 1 and 2. Great action although i didn't have much idea of whats going on. Overall i really enjoyed it! Waiting of season 3! any idea when is that going to happen?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 7, 2015)

Watching Code Geass R2 - 16/25. Tokyo Majin - 1/14.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2015)

Finished Code Geass R2. A solid 9/10 for me. And certainly will watch it in future again! R2 is a lot better than R1, although R1 is more logical than R2. Damn! Tokyo Maijin sucks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2015)

One Piece 785





Spoiler



Awakening of Devil Fruits O_O

I think it's similar to evolution of Gourmet Cells in Toriko characters.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

Yes that seems scary. The first guy who came to my mind was Teach.


----------



## rohitshubham (May 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One Piece 785
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Did you see how he went all Kamehameha on flamingo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see how he went all Kamehameha on flamingo





Spoiler



Mingo ain't beat yet. He still has his glasses on. 
Burgess maybe looking to steal Ito Ito No mi from mingo and I hope Sabo gets in his way


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



For some reason I think only people with the will of D can have two powers. Just my wish.


----------



## rohitshubham (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I think only people with the will of D can have two powers. Just my wish.





Spoiler



is there anyone apart from blackbeard with 2 fruit powers?? if not then, you may be right. Anyways it will be useless to give a new power to luffy considering he got a major upgrade 2 chapters ago. and then there is also awakening in queue for him



- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



that's dragging the arc too far.. that wretch should just die now ...  this is getting even more annoying than croc


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is there anyone apart from blackbeard with 2 fruit powers?? if not then, you may be right. Anyways it will be useless to give a new power to luffy considering he got a major upgrade 2 chapters ago. and then there is also awakening in queue for him





Spoiler



Nope. And Im also guessing D means double , sounds funny though


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

Watched *Kotoura San* 4 episodes. 6-7/10 so far.


----------



## kamikaz (May 11, 2015)

I recommend Tokyo ravens ,its a solid anime ,but it isn't quite fast paced ,but when the action happens its quite good and there is a lot of information thrown around as the anime develops and they all come together quite well

A 8/10 anime for me


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2015)

Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpucho: Tou - 2/14 So far, so good. The action is eye-popping at times, but this looks rare blend of Zombies + Magic + action. Let's see how it ends up!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2015)

Finished reading Gantz. Its quite brilliant. A fine blend of grotesque, filth, romance and gore. Nothing like i've ever read.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished reading Gantz. Its quite brilliant. A fine blend of grotesque, filth, romance and gore. Nothing like i've ever read.



Gantz is finished?


Spoiler



I left it during that dinosaur park mission


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2015)

Yes, its finished. They moved on from that arc long ago, I suppose.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Yes, its finished. They moved on from that arc long ago, I suppose.


One more thing then


Spoiler



Did his 2 friends came back to life? That childhood friend and that girl?


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 13, 2015)

The Gantz anime is kinda **** though. Most of the time characters are just frozen saying "I can't kill anyone" or not believing in what's right in front of them, instead of acting. Irritated the hell out of me. Few good episodes though, and catchy opening.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

The anime had different story in the end. Thats the reason I started manga.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2015)

World Destruction : 8/10 very decent anime to watch after long time...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2015)

gantz started good but author couldn't sustain the momentum & started throwing every thing he could think of,i mean where else will you find vampires,aliens,monsters,giants & philosophy all meshed up in a serious series(comedy is a different thing,like in gintama).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One more thing then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah. The male friend came back to life. I am sorry, i am bad at remembering japanese names. I think it was Katou, though. But that girl didn't come back to life. Well, she did for a few minutes, but thats another story.






whitestar_999 said:


> gantz started good but author couldn't  sustain the momentum & started throwing every thing he could think  of,i mean where else will you find vampires,aliens,monsters,giants &  philosophy all meshed up in a serious series(comedy is a different  thing,like in gintama).



Lol yeah. But thats another reason why i like the series... because its so damn f***ed up. *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif Except for the vampires , the



Spoiler



immigration


explains quite a lot.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn..


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2015)

Watched 8 episodes of Hidamari Sketch. It's not a romantic anime, nor does it boast of an intricate story line. The fun is in nothingness, and the minimalism motif in the series. 

Gets a 8/10 so far. Not everyone will appreciate the direction tho.


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 14, 2015)

Watching Gurren Lagann. Pretty cool action series if you don't take it seriously.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 14, 2015)

Tokyo Maijin 1 - 6/14, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou - 2/12. 
While Tokyo Maijin is dark and gory, the Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou is completely funny! Watching them both at same time is a good feeling. Because Dark+Zombie will give chills and high school comedy will remove that chill!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 14, 2015)

Just discovered *myanimelist.net/manga/20270/Lunatix . Will start reading soon.


----------



## kamikaz (May 14, 2015)

finished Ping pong the animations, an excellent coming of age story set in the background of ping pong, the animation might look odd, but i suggest to overlook that watch it for the story, also the ping pong part is excellent too, the movements, the jargons, superbly executed anime 
9/10 for me

FOR thos who have WATCHED IT, this is a good follow up article to read


Spoiler



*finewhiningandbreathing.wordpress....-to-enlightenment-in-ping-pong-the-animation/


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2015)

Heard a lot about Ping Ponf the Animation, will try.

One Piece latest chapter out.



Spoiler



Gear 4 has a price too, no Haki for 10 mins. And damn that Burges. It looks like that crew can take out Devil fruit power from everyone


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2015)

Completed Hidamari Sketch. 

Gets a 8.5/10. Not everyone will appreciate the direction tho.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> Completed Hidamari Sketch.
> 
> Gets a 8.5/10. Not everyone will appreciate the direction tho.



How about a 2 line summary.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> How about a 2 line summary.



It's got no storyline. Routine of 4 art school girls, primary school. Animation is a good example of minimalism with captivating execution. All characters are extremely likeable. Music suits so well to the anime. My phone notification tone is set to Yuno's notification tone 

And this song mash up, listened a year ago.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2015)

My phone's ring tone is set to Mawaru Penguindrum's kyu-kyu.  

Continuing One Piece from 682, Punk Hazard Arc.  Gomu Gomu no Readingu!!!


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> finished Ping pong the animations, an excellent coming of age story set in the background of ping pong, the animation might look odd, but i suggest to overlook that watch it for the story, also the ping pong part is excellent too, the movements, the jargons, superbly executed anime
> 9/10 for me
> 
> FOR thos who have WATCHED IT, this is a good follow up article to read
> ...



Thanks for the article. Even though just 11 episodes, the character development is more intense than most of the anime I have seen. The visual elements, specially during the last few episodes were brilliant as well.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Started Hidamari Sketch x 365 . It's a prequel wrapped up in a sequel. Watched first episode. Reveals a lot more details about the backstory.


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2015)

Finished Amagi Brilliant Park. 13 episodes. Genre: Comedy, Magic. It is about a guy who takes over as the manager of an amusement park which is in danger of shutting down. The story and the characters are a bit silly, but highly entertaining. I really had good laughs while watching it.*8/10*


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2015)

Started with 1st episode of *Your Lie In April*

*i.imgur.com/ZGESDSO.jpg


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2015)

^^I think I've seen this in some youtube recommendations video, with its Japanese name though.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2015)

^^Will update how this one turns out. It's a recommendation from Toradora fans.


----------



## rohitshubham (May 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Started with 1st episode of *Your Lie In April*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ZGESDSO.jpg


*shigatsu wa kimino usho ...
*heard it had too many feels.. and i tend to particularly avoid animes with feels after clannad:AS ... nonetheless it had pretty decent opening song and is rated highyl..do post your review.


----------



## nims11 (May 26, 2015)

Am a killer for anime with feels, waiting for review. I have few episodes of this one, but since all anime with japanese name sound the same to me, I didn't care to get hold of all the episodes.


----------



## Neo (May 26, 2015)

Started Love Live
Like it


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2015)

Started GTO, watched till episode 27/43 and stopped it. Started Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, but stopped after 6/12. Now watching Zankyou no Terror 1/12, let's see if I can finish this atleast!


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 27, 2015)

Finished Ping Pong. Pretty awesome series about effort and talent. Great characters, great soundtrack and whacky animation. Recommended to everyone.


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> *Started Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, but stopped after 6/12.*



y u do dis ;_;


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2015)

nims11 said:


> y u do dis ;_;



It was fun and all, but somehow I felt it is not compelling to watch more. Anyways since I am already halfway D) I will finish it by this weekend. But GTO was outright boring after the initial hype episodes!!


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> It was fun and all, but somehow I felt it is not compelling to watch more. Anyways since I am already halfway D) I will finish it by this weekend. But GTO was outright boring after the initial hype episodes!!



I too was very disappointed with GTO although people in this thread seem to love it. Have watched daily lives of highschool boys 2 times, and laughed harder the second time. However, I must admit it serves a different kind of humour.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2015)

nims11 said:


> I too was very disappointed with GTO although people in this thread seem to love it. Have watched daily lives of highschool boys 2 times, and laughed harder the second time. However, I must admit it serves a different kind of humour.



The reason I stopped DKnN was not because it was good, but it doesn't attract me, because it has no connectivity between episodes. If I want to LMAO and relax, I will go with it. And that is why it hasn't been picked up well for me, for last 2 weeks. OTOH, GTO becomes plain BS once after episode 16+, and I pulled myself in to watch it, but over the time, I liked tamil serialsfacepalm to be better than GTO! So I planned to bring back some action and thus ended up with ZnT!


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

GTA manga >>> GTO anime

Dunno why you guys didnt like it. It still is considered in top 25 anime of all time and listed in top 10 in some portals like MAL.


----------



## snap (May 27, 2015)

GTO manga is great!


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

See... I think only real otaku know the essence of good manga /anime


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2015)

i usually don't watch anime based on a manga unless it is shounen like naruto,bleach,OP etc or it is done well & the series is old(like rurouni kenshin),of course excluding fillers & endings/OVAs not in manga.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> GTA manga >>> GTO anime
> 
> Dunno why you guys didnt like it. It still is considered in top 25 anime of all time and listed in top 10 in some portals like MAL.



Just because it is in top 25, doesn't mean everybody likes it. I enjoyed it till episode 16-17, but after that it is nothing but drag. I even compromise myself it will pick up the pace again, that is why I watched it till 26th one, but it is getting worse episode after episode. So I dropped the idea of watching GTO! 

Also, not everyone have the time and energy to read manga. That is why I prefer anime! BTW Finished 4/11 in Zankyou no Terror. So far it is your regular story, let's see how it is going to end up!


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Just because it is in top 25, doesn't mean everybody likes it. I enjoyed it till episode 16-17, but after that it is nothing but drag. I even compromise myself it will pick up the pace again, that is why I watched it till 26th one, but it is getting worse episode after episode. So I dropped the idea of watching GTO!
> 
> Also, not everyone have the time and energy to read manga. That is why I prefer anime! BTW Finished 4/11 in Zankyou no Terror. So far it is your regular story, let's see how it is going to end up!


 You talking as if I was forcing you to watch/ read it. 
Its your life man, I know its hard to take out time esp when one is married.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2015)

Who all following ongoing series??

I am following Dan Machi, HighSvhool DxD Born , Yahari Oreno Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru Zoku, The Disappearance of Nagato Yuki, Fairy Tail 2, Fate Stay Night Unlimited Balde ....

a few more but dropped them...........

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> Just because it is in top 25, doesn't mean everybody likes it. I enjoyed it till episode 16-17, but after that it is nothing but drag. I even compromise myself it will pick up the pace again, that is why I watched it till 26th one, but it is getting worse episode after episode. So I dropped the idea of watching GTO!
> 
> Also, not everyone have the time and energy to read manga. That is why I prefer anime! BTW Finished 4/11 in Zankyou no Terror. So far it is your regular story, let's see how it is going to end up!



for me GTO is great...........


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

Im following One piece,  HighSchool DxD Born as of now
Will start Yahari Ore... and Gintama soon


----------



## furious_gamer (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You talking as if I was forcing you to watch/ read it.
> Its your life man, I know its hard to take out time esp when one is married.



No. I don't say like that, but I hear it often statements like "It is in Top something, so I don't know why you didn't liked it." Trust me, top 25 in MAL doesn't mean every anime watcher should like it. It all depends on the person! I was just explaining bro, not complaining.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

One piece chapter 788 out


----------



## furious_gamer (May 28, 2015)

I still don't get how come people go through this 700+ episodes of anime? Anything north of 50 is big no no for me. Only anime(sort of) I watched for more than 50 was, Avatar : The Last Airbender and Korra! But even that wouldn't go beyond 100 episode tops!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2015)

^^you are assuming ppl watch it in one go,don't forget simpsons is running for 26 years now.also check out below links that will make 700+ episode count a joke.
List of television programs by episode count - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
don't forget indian daily soap operas like shanti,yug & newer ones like baalika vadhu(1900+ ep & counting).


----------



## furious_gamer (May 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you are assuming ppl watch it in one go,don't forget simpsons is running for 26 years now.also check out below links that will make 700+ episode count a joke.
> List of television programs by episode count - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> don't forget indian daily soap operas like shanti,yug & newer ones like baalika vadhu(1900+ ep & counting).



I do watch Simpsons, but not following it. And please don't compare anime with our soap crap!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2015)

For animes, I see 12 episodes as ideal length. Can stretch upto 25-26 episodes. But beyond that I feel no inclination to even download the anime. There has to be fillers in that. And if I have to see something I better see the best of lot, varying experiences rather than a continuation of same theme. May be some day I will be watching 700+ animes just for a change.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> For animes, I see 12 episodes as ideal length. Can stretch upto 25-26 episodes. But beyond that I feel no inclination to even download the anime. There has to be fillers in that. And if I have to see something I better see the best of lot, varying experiences rather than a continuation of same theme. May be some day I will be watching 700+ animes just for a change.



For me, anything between 12-14 is ideal and practical. Anything above that, I am pretty sure I will not finish them, even if I wanted to!!!!


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2015)

Any length is ideal for me if not dragged excessively. Many 12-14 tend to be incomplete in material. So instead of having to wait for new season, I would rather wish for a longer series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> I still don't get how come people go through this 700+ episodes of anime? Anything north of 50 is big no no for me. Only anime(sort of) I watched for more than 50 was, Avatar : The Last Airbender and Korra! But even that wouldn't go beyond 100 episode tops!



American animation doesn't counts as anime. 

I was addicted to One Piece when I started watching it. Used to watch ~30 episodes per day till I finally caught up with it. Did this in vacation of course.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> American animation doesn't counts as anime.
> 
> I was addicted to One Piece when I started watching it. Used to watch ~30 episodes per day till I finally caught up with it. Did this in vacation of course.



Btw, this arc finishing in 795 or 800? Lets Bet?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> For me, anything between 12-14 is ideal and practical. Anything above that, I am pretty sure I will not finish them, even if I wanted to!!!!



Watch fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.. its 64 episodes and extremely good, IMDB 9.4

Very good story and soundtrack.. It  takes place in an alternate universe germany ish country called Amestris where Alchemy is a new branch of science


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Btw, this arc finishing in 795 or 800? Lets Bet?



I'm hoping 800 marks a superb ending for this arc. I'm not betting though.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Watch fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.. its 64 episodes and extremely good, IMDB 9.4
> 
> Very good story and soundtrack.. It  takes place in an alternate universe germany ish country called Amestris where Alchemy is a new branch of science



It is in my PTW list for some time. But I planned on finishing all 10-25 episode series before moving onto 40+. GTO was surprise inclusion and I dropped it by 24. So not anytime soon I will be watching 30+ series!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 30, 2015)

Loading... please wait 5 seconds

very good website, where you can stream most anime in high quality.. no bullshit players needed (Like JW Player) no account needed.. all you gotta do is temporarily disable adblock..


KissCartoon - Watch cartoons online in high quality

This is for cartoons


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2015)

I have that kissanime app on mobile as well. Very handy.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2015)

Only if one has download speed over 1mbps. It was good when I was out of India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Zankyou no Terror* - 8/10
Art was cool, animation is excellent(is it CGI?). Colors are vibrant and vivid. Characters are good, and your cliche characters that we expect from Psychological Thriller. Story is meh, but the screenplay was good. I can't say it exceeded my expectations. It is just another good thriller anime IMO.

*Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou* - 8/10
It started off as something hilarious and becomes pretty repulsive, repetitive and monotonous. The high school girls are seriously a sore point of this anime IMO except a few times. Only good thing was Hidenori and Tadakuni, and it is episodic. There are laughs throughout the episode, but now ROFLMAO kinda laugh. Still I enjoyed whatever laugh it gave me.

Not sure, what to watch next. GTO was already dropped. Planning to resume Tokyo Maijin 2. Let's see!


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2015)

Finished watching Your Lie In April

Art is pretty good, so is the music. First thing I did was to get hold of the soundtrack. I feel that Animes relie much on piano score. It's a cultural thing to learn piano ? And I happen to like the duo of piano and Violin. 

Story plunges down into all cliches you can imagine, and yet, before reaching the bottom it soars above and defies your usual line of thought. Cliched but not actually cliched kind of anime.

The direction and writing is so much good that you can draw inspiration from it for your own project.

Each episode has an arc of happy, sad, and again happy moment. I didn't like the repetition of scenes though. It gets boring after a while, especially midway.

Giving it a 9/10. Is it better than Toradora ? I guess not. May be I need to watch Toradora again to see.

Adding more, the story stays with you. Especially the last episode. Something is very memorable about the unfolding of story in last episode.


----------



## snap (Jun 2, 2015)

Have been reading 'New Normal: Class 8' and few other webtoons these days..


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
Thanks, will watch it for music and last episode memorable moment(s).


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> Thanks, will watch it for music and last episode memorable moment(s).



Enjoy the show.

Here is the music which describes all 22 episodes.

[YOUTUBE]kss5mEWOpUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 2, 2015)

*s8.postimg.org/fgr1v0jkk/02_06_2015_103_1be432ef387ac83ebf2daf00bd7cc440.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2015)

Started White Album 2. Damn, the first episode itself is so interesting. It's a lot more mature though compared to "Your Lie In April". Another anime where music shapes up the character development. How do I handle these many feels and cool music...haha.

Not watching White Album 1 as it's not recommended.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2015)

Make a fullmetal alchemist brotherhood sequel you squares


----------



## nims11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Make a fullmetal alchemist brotherhood sequel you squares



why would you want a sequel to something which ended so satisfactorily?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 2, 2015)

Finished Parasyte the Maxim. Pretty engaging scifi series. I recommend it to all Sci Fi fans.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Started watching Welcome to NHK. It is quite interesting and different! Life of Otaku!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Started White Album 2. Damn, the first episode itself is so interesting. It's a lot more mature though compared to "Your Lie In April". Another anime where music shapes up the character development. How do I handle these many feels and cool music...haha.
> 
> Not watching White Album 1 as it's not recommended.



White Album series is also in my "plan to watch" category, but I forgot to go through it. But if I skip WA1, what about story link?

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> Started watching Welcome to NHK. It is quite interesting and different! Life of Otaku!!



Its a great anime. Many people find so much common in this one especially if they are living away from home for job / while searching for job.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> White Album series is also in my "plan to watch" category, but I forgot to go through it. But if I skip WA1, what about story link?



There is no link between 2 seasons. 1st season got 6.8 rating. And nobody recommend it at all. 

Second season is rated highly at 8.06.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 2, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Started watching Welcome to NHK. It is quite interesting and different! Life of Otaku!!


Its pretty hilarious, and the protagonist has some great one liners like "This is one sucker you're not gonna suck!" XD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2015)

Completed anohana,  nice anime kind of expected the ending...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2015)

One Piece # 789 released.
For those who are unsure what happened in the last page



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Law used Room and switched Viola with Luffy








No chapter next week coz of "break" ... Damn you Oda Sensei
Next release on 18/6/2015


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

Started *Nodame Cantabile*, it's lovely complex funny but with modest restraint. Funny music themed series. Solid gold.
*i.imgur.com/qfXvKse.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

Started *Daily Life of Highschool Boys*


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2015)

Completed reading 'Sanctuary' and 'Akumetsu'. Sanctuary is a bit old but a great political thriller manga.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2015)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/13997...-breaker-version-post2024585.html#post2024585


> has anyone here read Akumetsu?if not then read it to see how to fight corruption death note style using bruce lee techniques utilizing state of the art technology all while following a moral code of "One man, One kill"(one man must kill only one bad guy & then kill himself).


so you finally read it  how was it?


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/13997...-breaker-version-post2024585.html#post2024585
> 
> so you finally read it  how was it?



haha yea! i totally forgot about it after reading a few chapters, finally completed it  While Sanctuary was all serious about politics, Akumetsu was a fun read cause of the comedy while touching a serious topic like politics and corruption


----------



## nims11 (Jun 6, 2015)

Finished *Log horizon season 1*.
short review: Take SAO, add better characters and plot, you got log horizon. Have heard pretty average reviews for season 2 though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome to NHK - 16/24. Wow! This show has been evolved from boring to excellent within just a couple of episodes. Guess probably I'll finish it up by this week.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 11, 2015)

Finished up with Welcome to NHK! It was an mix of emotions towards the end and at times things were kinda drag! Overall, a nice anime and it gets solid 8/10 from me!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started *Daily Life of Highschool Boys*


U will want more at the end...


----------



## nims11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Finished "Your Lie in April" (Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso) in a 2 day marathon. 

As [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] mentioned in his review, there are a lot of cliche. But these are the kind of cliche, you can live with and shouldn't hold you back from enjoying the show. The story doesn't surprise you, for better or worse. But the beauty lies within the execution of critical points of the story. The performances are a spectacle where suddenly the art, animation and the imagery gets really intense.

I loved each and every performance in the show, not only because of the music and visuals, but also how they served as important character development devices. That being said, one of my favourite part of the show was the main character and his development throughout the 22 episodes, and how he overcomes his problem. Unlike many anime, it is easier to justify his feelings and problems.

The first half of this show was a 10/10 quality stuff. However, the stuff between mid and end seemed unnecessary to story which prevents me for giving it full marks. There were also typical romance anime cliche during this time. Fortunately, the ending episodes makes up for that and leaves a very positive impact. Rather than a tear jerker, this is a very heartwarming show which is definitely worth your time. I give it a 9/10.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Do you guys even remember lead male , female character names for now a day animes? especially the 12-13 Eps animes.
I usually forget most of the story / names after like 1month , and enjoy watching again 

have watched around 400 to 500+ anime may be? just lost count of it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Finished "Your Lie in April" (Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso) in a 2 day marathon.
> 
> As [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] mentioned in his review, there are a lot of cliche. But these are the kind of cliche, you can live with and shouldn't hold you back from enjoying the show. The story doesn't surprise you, for better or worse. But the beauty lies within the execution of critical points of the story. The performances are a spectacle where suddenly the art, animation and the imagery gets really intense.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it. One of the better ones in execution, script and character development. Hard to find anime with same production quality. I too agree that first half was 10/10 and then last episodes were again 10/10. 


Completed 10 episodes of *Nodame Cantabile*. It's a mix of unadulterated comedy and excellent music driven story. 13 more episodes to go.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2015)

One piece # 790 


Spoiler



Luffy King Kong Gun. R.I.P Doflamingo


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One piece # 790
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


now that's a powerup... i knew something epic was gonna happen after the break.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> now that's a powerup... i knew something epic was gonna happen after the break.



I liked this issue's poster as well
Robin wearing a saree  

*i997.p.mangacdn.com/one-piece/790/one-piece-5747950.jpg


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone watches Monster here?
Just started it


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I liked this issue's poster as well
> Robin wearing a saree
> 
> *i997.p.mangacdn.com/one-piece/790/one-piece-5747950.jpg


there's even India's flag


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2015)

Is there any End to One Piece or it will go on ?


----------



## snap (Jun 19, 2015)

Hope it doesn't go the fairy tail way..

Started new manhwa 'Red Storm'


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any End to One Piece or it will go on ?



To me it feels like somewhere between 60-65% completed.
And its way much fun, more than any other shonen I watched till date including Bleach, Fairy Tail, Naruto, etc


----------



## ZTR (Jun 21, 2015)

Finished Initial D First, Second, Third and Fourth stage
Started Fifth Stage


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 23, 2015)

Watching "The Pet Girl of Sakurasao" . very interesting concept and characters that make you feel all mushy inside.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2015)

liking Attack on Titan
anything similar?


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> liking Attack on Titan
> anything similar?



Not similar but Berserk is pretty good. It's like a dark fantasy with powerful characters. You get to see the real character development here.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Not similar but Berserk is pretty good. It's like a dark fantasy with powerful characters. You get to see the real character development here.



Berserk anime or manga? And is it finished?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2015)

Started watching
Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon? 

only because of the hype behind Hestia and her ribbon on twitter


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Berserk anime or manga? And is it finished?



Anime. Haven't read manga. No, it's not finished.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2015)

Berserk manga will most likely remain unfinished.There is a joke that ppl hope berserk manga to finish either in their lifetime or in author's lifetime.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2015)

One piece chapter # 791: Quote of the chapter "A collapsing country is not necessarily an unhappy one"
Finally



Spoiler



Doflamingo's glasses fell


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2015)

Berserk was good. 
It did a lot of basic animation things exceedingly well, animation of people walking with close up of feet, horses running, skies. 

what else. 
Preferably something short and violent
a story of defeat would be great


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Started watching
> Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon?
> 
> only because of the hype behind Hestia and her ribbon on twitter


you mean danmachi in short, its pretty good anime, following it..........


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2015)

*Studio Ghibli*

*i.imgur.com/uAvfjY2.gif
*i.imgur.com/eMVZp8n.gif
*i.imgur.com/DlSj2eg.gif
*i.imgur.com/Hq56TJs.gif
*i.imgur.com/7dWR75D.gif


Source: Studio Ghibli - Album on Imgur


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Studio Ghibli*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uAvfjY2.gif
> *i.imgur.com/eMVZp8n.gif
> ...



The feels on this post is just too much =)) amazing stuff from Ghibli definitely on my favorites list as well  

As for recent anime/manga I'd recommend Knights of Sidonia for sci-fi (manga/anime) Anime just ended with Season 2 and the manga currently on-going


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Gud find. Need to watch more Ghibli.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2015)

tales of princess kaguya
my neighbours the yamadas

are the only two ghibli movies that I have not watched. I am a big fan of Mayazaki.


Emotional Advisory: DO NOT WATCH GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES 
it will make you cry and will be very difficult to hide your tears if you have girls around


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

Nearly completed *Steins; Gate
*
Hate _tuturuu..._ sound.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Emotional Advisory: DO NOT WATCH GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES
> it will make you cry and will be very difficult to hide your tears if you have girls around



Are you talking about this Hotaru no haka (1988) - IMDb ?

if yes then I have this on my portable HDD
will watch it soon


Gollum is eating rainbow noodles or vomiting rainbow


----------



## kisame (Jul 4, 2015)

Just started Birdmen manga.Good plot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

Finished *Steins;Gate *7/10
Good enough for one time watch. Not impressed much.

Watching *Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann* episode 15. 
Yoko


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2015)

*Dragon Ball Super *episode 1 is out


----------



## ZTR (Jul 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Dragon Ball Super *episode 1 is out


Already watched it   

Edit:Also looks like the manga will be running alongside the anime


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=6v2yVYaIJY4[/YOUTUBE]

this is epic lol, anime is based on league of legends .. just found out about this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2015)

There are 12 One Piece movies.

Can I watch the movies directly instead of episodes ? do they cover stories from episodes ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> There are 12 One Piece movies.
> 
> Can I watch the movies directly instead of episodes ? do they cover stories from episodes ?



I havent watched them all, but they most probably are all side stories, revolving around famous OP characters. You can try them, it might give you an idea regarding OP world.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2015)

Finished 18 episodes of Nodame Cantabile. Terrific story and characters.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> There are 12 One Piece movies.
> 
> Can I watch the movies directly instead of episodes ? do they cover stories from episodes ?


No...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No...



Damn..it will take long time to complete till current episode


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn..it will take long time to complete till current episode


Then read the manga instead. BTW, if you have watched Naruto and/or bleach, watching one piece would be like a piece of cake.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then read the manga instead. BTW, if you have watched Naruto and/or bleach, watching one piece would be like a piece of cake.



Your PM inbox is full...can't send u PM


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2015)

Started Monster Musume no Iru Nichijo. Its first episode was released today. Its based on a manga which was actually adapted from a casual doujin.

It follows the main character, Kimihito  who gets stuck being a host for an exchange program for Monster Girls and then ensues echii harem sequences. Those who have watched something like To Love Ru series and alike will love it.

As for me, I liked the "plot" and would start manga.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2015)

I think you guys are already discussing it here but Dragonball Super Ep 1 is out


----------



## ZTR (Jul 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> I think you guys are already discussing it here but Dragonball Super Ep 1 is out


Read up  

Too bad no one is discussing it


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 9, 2015)

haha, just out of nostalgia decided to check it, the animation is pretty neat , early days!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2015)

One Piece ch 793

Sooo much revealed in this particular chapter. 


Spoiler



-Akainu likes yelling at gorosei 
-gorosei doesnt like his attitude 
-Fujitora possibly not a marine anymore? 
-World Knows of Luff and Laws power Definite Bounty raise next chapter or so 
-Kid Challenging Shanks?!? 
-Bonney seems on the run as usual 
-Urouge having an unexpected visitor on the sky island they were on? 
- Capone seems all and well after he was sucked up by that giant ball thing a long time ago, and is looking for Cesar. 
-X drake working for kaido now? -First glimpse at kaido? ( The Big shadow with horns)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 10, 2015)

watched db super pretty good opening episode animation is pretty neat it started directly after dbz i thought it will start after gt


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2015)

Finished Nodame Cantabile - 9/10 NODAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> watched db super pretty good opening episode animation is pretty neat it started directly after dbz i thought it will start after gt



does it feature story after or before the movie battle of gods?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 10, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> does it feature story after or before the movie battle of gods?


Both the movies battle of god and resurrection F will be converted to Sagas and thus be retold in a longer fashion


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Both the movies battle of god and resurrection F will be converted to Sagas and thus be retold in a longer fashion



wth, i thought some new story looking at those characters in opening..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> watched db super pretty good opening episode animation is pretty neat it started directly after dbz i thought it will start after gt


GT was (still is) non canon and DBZ BoG made it official.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

Nodame Cantabile, probably the only anime where I learned stuff about classic music. Can see how Bioshock Infinite has inspired music from the classic orchestral tracks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2015)

i have yet to see it but i have seen Kiniro_no_Corda:_Primo_Passo & it has many classical music related info.i also noticed that a particular track sounded familiar & then remembered that it was used in the intro music of wilson fisk in daredevil(where he starts his day by wearing clothes,making breakfast etc in ep8).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 13, 2015)

have holidays so I am confused b/w which anime to start and complete fully:
1.naruto(watched couple of episodes when cn india used to air it during 2009 or so have good memories then then they banned it)
2.one piece (watched couple of episodes)
3.fairy tail(watched few episodes on animax)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> have holidays so I am confused b/w which anime to start and complete fully:
> 1.naruto(watched couple of episodes when cn india used to air it during 2009 or so have good memories then then they banned it)
> 2.one piece (watched couple of episodes)
> 3.fairy tail(watched few episodes on animax)




Obviously One Piece. Naruto and Fairy Fail aren't worth wasting time on.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> have holidays so I am confused b/w which anime to start and complete fully:
> 1.naruto(watched couple of episodes when cn india used to air it during 2009 or so have good memories then then they banned it)
> 2.one piece (watched couple of episodes)
> 3.fairy tail(watched few episodes on animax)



One piece all the way. Watch it in sub. Watch at least 80-90 episodes to get an idea.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2015)

lol Naruto was banned in india because it was portrayed as "too violent" for kids.. 
Typical Indian bullshit lol we better watch chotta bheem and bal ganesh instead, those are so amazing and rich in entertainment

All the indian made cartoons, arent made by people that enjoy cartoons/anime themselves

- - - Updated - - -

anyway pkkumarcool, watch Fullmetal ALchemist Brotherhood, it has 64 episodes only and I am sure you will love it, its rank 1 in MAL and a couple of mainstream anime sites..
very mature and deep, with an excellent soundtrack and conclusive ending


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> lol Naruto was banned in india because it was portrayed as "too violent" for kids..
> Typical Indian bullshit lol we better watch chotta bheem and bal ganesh instead, those are so amazing and rich in entertainment
> 
> All the indian made cartoons, arent made by people that enjoy cartoons/anime themselves
> ...



Shonen are for teenagers and above. Kids are below 13. Nobody obviously takes parental ratings under consideration for animated series in India. Shin Chan is rated for teens aged 14+ yet everybody assumes it to be for 2-3 year olds. 

You might as well flash a warning before the show starts, heck you can even announce it publicly but Indian people will still be ignorant about it.

Edit:

Talking about rankings, Gintama holds 5 of them in MAL top 10  just because noobs/haters keep rating it low. Gintama° had 9.8 score even before it started. 

I'd recommend Gintama over One Piece but both are great.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Shonen are for teenagers and above. Kids are below 13. Nobody obviously takes parental ratings under consideration for animated series in India. Shin Chan is rated for teens aged 14+ yet everybody assumes it to be for 2-3 year olds.
> 
> You might as well flash a warning before the show starts, heck you can even announce it publicly but Indian people will still be ignorant about it.



The t hing is, most indian adults consider cartoons AND anime to be something a kid should watch, they will likely categorize Naruto or anything animated as a kid's show..
I hate generalizing a population but this is so true, i really hate it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2015)

completed assassination classroom, nice anime worth watching......


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

I downloaded Manga Rock in android and also downloaded One Piece first 10 chapters. 
as per Manga statistics  One Piece is ranked 5 and Bleach 3
Naruto is #1
and what is Naruto Gaiden ?? is it shippuden ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I downloaded Manga Rock in android and also downloaded One Piece first 10 chapters.
> as per Manga statistics  One Piece is ranked 5 and Bleach 3
> Naruto is #1
> and what is Naruto Gaiden ?? is it shippuden ?



While in reality, Naruto is not worthy of being mentioned along side One Piece.

Gaiden is Kishimoto's attempt to rip people off (again) post completion of Naruto.


----------



## kisame (Jul 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> anyway pkkumarcool, watch Fullmetal ALchemist Brotherhood, it has 64 episodes only and I am sure you will love it, its rank 1 in MAL and a couple of mainstream anime sites..
> very mature and deep, with an excellent soundtrack and conclusive ending


+1 for FMA.You won't find an anime with such a good plot by villains.And an equally good counter-measure.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks for suggestions really but why i should watch one piece over others any particular reason for that?  also i am considering FMA too but i guess there are two series FMA and FMA brotherhood do i need to watch FMA then watch brotherhood?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2015)

FMA brotherhood completely follows the manga so it is recommended over FMA which was made earlier & whose story deviates from the manga.one piece is considered better but it is still ongoing while naruto has ended(at least manga) so you won't be able to complete them.in that sense FMA Brotherhood is a better option.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

FMA has a mature and darker storyline but its ending was pretty bad, think of it as mass effect 3 ending..
FMA B had a much broader out look and it's ending was conclusive and satisfying.. only thing i disliked in FMA B is that lust's character was completely deteriorated..
Both have very good soundtracks, but i personally like FMA soundtrack more (Search FMA bratja OST on youtube to know why)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2015)

it doesn't matter to me whether story has been improved or not if it does not follow faithfully the source material(manga in this case).FMA indeed has more mature & darker storyline but because it deviated from original story i don't recommend it over FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

are FMA and FMA Brotherhood related in stories ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

No, FMA and FMA B have the same storyline upto episode 15ish but they diverge pretty much afterwards..
Just watch FMA B and if you really liked it, watch FMA from episode 15

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> it doesn't matter to me whether story has been improved or not if it does not follow faithfully the source material(manga in this case).FMA indeed has more mature & darker storyline but because it deviated from original story i don't recommend it over FMA Brotherhood.



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=-h_H4g2Px-g[/YOUTUBE]

dislike this and whitestar_999 = homonculus confirmed,


----------



## snap (Jul 15, 2015)

FMA brotherhood masterrace


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2015)

snap said:


> FMA brotherhood masterrace



 masterrace = homonculus confirmed


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2015)

I read 1st chapter of One Piece Manga and also watched 1st episode of its Anime..
why they have jumbled up the chapters in episodes ?? why they don't follow the manga sequence ?
are all Animes use the same culture ?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I read 1st chapter of One Piece Manga and also watched 1st episode of its Anime..
> why they have jumbled up the chapters in episodes ?? why they don't follow the manga sequence ?
> are all Animes use the same culture ?


Dunno about one piece but Naruto and also FMA B follow manga sequence although sometimes they remove some little parts or they add some parts


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Dunno about one piece but Naruto and also FMA B follow manga sequence although sometimes they remove some little parts or they add some parts


It breaks the interest..I know many people who read manga and also follow the Anime version.
I was surprised to see One Piece Chapter 1 = Episode 4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Dunno about one piece but *Naruto *and also FMA B follow manga sequence although sometimes they remove some little parts or they add some parts


Heard about multiple filler arcs spanning 6-7 months in naruto?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Heard about multiple filler arcs spanning 6-7 months in naruto?


Read the complete manga so yes but haven't watched much of the anime lol
Only watched before shippuden when it used to air on CN


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> It breaks the interest..I know many people who read manga and also follow the Anime version.
> I was surprised to see One Piece Chapter 1 = Episode 4



If you want to read manga, then you may like to read it on Bato.to It offers colored pages.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Read the complete manga so yes but haven't watched much of the anime lol
> Only watched before shippuden when it used to air on CN


That also had 94 fillers out of 220 episodes (42.72 %) -_-


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]InF16sp7J0M[/YOUTUBE]
Zoe is so accurate. And the Titans.

Started Berserk Manga... gonna be busy with this for some time. It's much better than the Anime, darker, more gory, more violent. Seems to have started where the Anime ends though...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2015)

That is the "golden age" of berserk manga.anime ended just before the conclusion of Eclipse arc & it skips the initial part of the manga story where protagonist after fighting & winning against a powerful enemy start remembering why he is doing all this,which is where the anime directly jumps to.btw i suggest stop reading after end of eclipse arc/golden age arc as the joke is that people hope berserk manga will end in either their life time or author's lifetime.According to many Golden age arc was the best & after that it started going downhill,though still better than most others in the same genre.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn... Attack on Titan.. a "Live Action Anime"!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2015)

Well not to spoil the fun, but generally, a Live action movie feels so stupid and without any essence, at least for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Well not to spoil the fun, but generally, a Live action movie feels so stupid and without any essence, at least for me.



absolutely, anime should remain anime


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2015)

yes normally would agree
got bored of parasyte live action in like 10 mins
but this one follows the anime very closely in terms of framing and shots, at least for the trailer. And Zoe is sooo coool. 
it's not dead accurate though, Mikasa was supposed to be the only oriental, but fat chance of that happening.
and hey, a lot of the source material depended on very good, but very basic 3d animation... naked human figures, people walking/running, horses so it is kind of perfect for a live action interpretation


----------



## nims11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Anybody following God Eater? I am a huge fan of its game on PSP, and the anime looks great as well (I may be biased). If not anything else, it is produced by ufotable, known for visually stunning anime like fate zero, fate stay UBW, kara no kyoukai, etc. It is a good enough reason to try this out.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 21, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Anybody following God Eater? I am a huge fan of its game on PSP, and the anime looks great as well (I may be biased). If not anything else, it is produced by ufotable, known for visually stunning anime like fate zero, fate stay UBW, kara no kyoukai, etc. It is a good enough reason to try this out.



thanks for the info will check it out....


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Anybody following God Eater? I am a huge fan of its game on PSP, and the anime looks great as well (I may be biased). If not anything else, it is produced by ufotable, known for visually stunning anime like fate zero, fate stay UBW, kara no kyoukai, etc. It is a good enough reason to try this out.



the first two episodes were average.. but the comments said to wait for few episodes.. Some were even comparing it to SnK, DN etc.. so i guess i will stick t it for a while.
BTW Anyone following Overlord.. its looking good.
P.S.  Prison school is epic ... best comedy since gintama


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2015)

Seems like Dbz super is going the same plot as dbz battle of gods movie but more detailed and somewhat different anime scenes all hail lord beerus!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> the first two episodes were average.. but the comments said to wait for few episodes.. Some were even comparing it to SnK, DN etc.. so i guess i will stick t it for a while.
> BTW Anyone following Overlord.. its looking good.
> P.S.  Prison school is epic ... best comedy since gintama



I just tried PS a week back when its first episode was released. It was 30 past midnight. I liked it so much that I finished the 50 manga chapters in next 4 hours.
Currently waiting for latest chapter


----------



## kisame (Jul 22, 2015)

Just finished reading 5th volume of Classics Club series(Hyouka).Pretty good.Oreki willingly solving a problem was a new one.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2015)

check out  Gekkan Shoujo nosaki kun, if you are looking for a light hearted manga, had plenty of laughs


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2015)

Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki kun started off good. But in the end, it turned into a mediocre story.

- - - Updated - - -

And I should also mention, the side characters were more appealing than the male protagonist.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 23, 2015)

Well its comedic anime , and basic theme being the jokes arising out of the misunderstandings , which they stick to till the end ,  its like i said plenty of laughs , easy watching, simple plot  Besides the manga is still ongoing, 



Spoiler



hence the open ending



Also this is more or less a satire on shoujo manga itself !


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I just tried PS a week back when its first episode was released. It was 30 past midnight. I liked it so much that I finished the 50 manga chapters in next 4 hours.
> Currently waiting for latest chapter


hehe.. i am restraining myself from reading.

- - - Updated - - -

Reading Liar Game .. the MC is awesome. he's Sora(NGNL) and L(DN) mashed into one.


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Anybody following God Eater? I am a huge fan of its game on PSP, and the anime looks great as well (I may be biased). If not anything else, it is produced by ufotable, known for visually stunning anime like fate zero, fate stay UBW, kara no kyoukai, etc. It is a good enough reason to try this out.



Gods eater burst was so good on PSP. that opening song


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 24, 2015)

wow if this reaches the target, its going to be awesome, one of the best OP ever 

MAN
*www.kickstarter.com/projects/1820796125/swat-kats-revolution


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 24, 2015)

Started watching Detroit Metal City. Freakin' hilarious. Highly recommended, especially to metal fans. Not for the overly sensitive though.

[YOUTUBE]RjbPJsXexx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Started watching Detroit Metal City. Freakin' hilarious. Highly recommended, especially to metal fans. Not for the overly sensitive though.



DMC and Daily Lives of Highschool Boys are hands down the funniest anime I have seen. I am a metalhead and I took it as a satirical parody.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

nims11 said:


> DMC and Daily Lives of Highschool Boys are hands down the funniest anime I have seen. I am a metalhead and I took it as a satirical parody.


I'm finding *DLOHB *a bit boring compared to *Gintama*. So far, watched the 3rd episode and for a 12 episode anime, making them multi segmented just lessens my interest in it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2015)

Can a non metal music listener watch/read DMC?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Can a non metal music listener watch/read DMC?



yes, the music is not the selling point for the show anyway. Plus, couple of my non-metal anime friends liked it a lot.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 25, 2015)

nims11 said:


> yes, the music is not the selling point for the show anyway. Plus, couple of my non-metal anime friends liked it a lot.



link please to the anime......

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> wow if this reaches the target, its going to be awesome, one of the best OP ever
> 
> MAN
> *www.kickstarter.com/projects/1820796125/swat-kats-revolution



nice op, i remembered my old television days .....


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2015)

watch at your own risk. 

[YOUTUBE]4H_ULvEBqXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2015)

Anybody seen "*Tokyo Ghoul*" the protogonist Kaneko seems interesting


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen "*Tokyo Ghoul*" the protogonist Kaneko seems interesting



completed the whole 2 seasons, waiting for movie......


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> completed the whole 2 seasons, waiting for movie......


When is the Movie coming ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> When is the Movie coming ?



dnt know, but m sure it didn't end with root a...

so many things left out....


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone seen Highschool DxD?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> Anyone seen Highschool DxD?


Yup. Its an echhi show, somewhat funny but tries to be serious. Highly unrealistic as women are never going to throw themselves at average dumbasses like that boy. His pervert powers and boosts are funny though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> Anyone seen Highschool DxD?



Waiting till it finishes. All seasons. Have seems some of it specials though 

Rias, Akeno


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Waiting till it finishes. All seasons. Have seems some of it specials though
> 
> Rias, Akeno



season 3 has finished airing. It will be a while till season 4 starts. I have started the LNs now.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> Anyone seen Highschool DxD?



Yup, completed Born a while back. Dunno if uncensored Born is out (last time i checked it was uncs till ep 4).


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Yup, completed Born a while back. Dunno if uncensored Born is out (last time i checked it was uncs till ep 4).



Uncensored dub till episode 12 released in june.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 3, 2015)

Daimidaler is a similar show by same producers. Its more funny as its over the top mecha parody and never tries to be serious. Its got penguins with front tails.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone here watched Little Busters or played its VN?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know whether its allowed to ask here.. but has anyone seen HD episodes of dragon ball Z ? i am asking about the original version with the bruce faulconer soundtracks..not the kai version..If anyone can post links for HD episodes, that would be super awesome


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I don't know whether its allowed to ask here.. but has anyone seen HD episodes of dragon ball Z ? i am asking about the original version with the bruce faulconer soundtracks..not the kai version..If anyone can post links for HD episodes, that would be super awesome


search on hi10anime.com or animeout.com

There are only 480p episodes of original Z AFAIK.

PS: I have them with me.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> search on hi10anime.com or animeout.com
> 
> There are only 480p episodes of original Z AFAIK.
> 
> PS: I have them with me.



yeah..i have the same 480p with me..was wondering if there was a 720p version..thanks for the link 
btw..have you started watching Dragon ball super ??


----------



## aaruni (Aug 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> yeah..i have the same 480p with me..was wondering if there was a 720p version..thanks for the link
> btw..have you started watching Dragon ball super ??



I watched 4 episodes of Dragon Ball Super. Its not as good. Its plain boring, especially if you've seen the movie about Super Saiyan God. Not sure in which direction they're going, but for now, I've lost interest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> yeah..i have the same 480p with me..was wondering if there was a 720p version..thanks for the link
> btw..have you started watching Dragon ball super ??


Yes



aaruni said:


> I watched 4 episodes of Dragon Ball Super. Its not as good. Its plain boring, especially if you've seen the movie about Super Saiyan God. Not sure in which direction they're going, but for now, I've lost interest.



They're bridging the gap first i think.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 11, 2015)

The latest episode finally shows some action between Goku and Beerus


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2015)

Im not watching DB super without English DUB, goku's and Vegeta's voice is gay in japanese.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not watching DB super without English DUB, goku's and Vegeta's voice is gay in japanese.


Goodluck waiting for more than a year for that


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not watching DB super without English DUB, goku's and Vegeta's voice is gay in japanese.



Actually Jap voice is much suited for Animes rather than English voice


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2015)

We all know that, its applicable for naruto, bleach etc etc but NOT DBZ
DBZ is unwatchable without bruce falcouner's soundtrack and Vegeta's voice
Hopefully, DB Super soundtrack will also be made by Bruce Falcouner in the dub


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> We all know that, its applicable for naruto, bleach etc etc but NOT DBZ
> *DBZ is unwatchable without bruce falcouner's soundtrack* and Vegeta's voice
> Hopefully, DB Super soundtrack will also be made by Bruce Falcouner in the dub


Agreed wholeheartedly, the Japanese soundtrack is completely lame, feels like watching a family drama, no drums or guitar, lots of violin. The voices are squeaky, feels as if a rat is being choked. 

Voices will be taken care of but the music will never come to DB Super. Falconer's contract expired a long time back and they cannot re use the soundtrack due to copyright. Hope someone will do a mod one day once the blue ray disks come out.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Actually Jap voice is much suited for Animes rather than English voice


Have you watched DBZ? Feels like the characters are speaking through a breathing tube, squeaky voice that given you a headache. The formula works for Bleach, Naruto etc but not for DBZ.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Actually Jap voice is much suited for Animes rather than English voice



that is true for everything except DBZ

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> We all know that, its applicable for naruto, bleach etc etc but NOT DBZ
> DBZ is unwatchable without bruce falcouner's soundtrack and Vegeta's voice
> Hopefully, DB Super soundtrack will also be made by Bruce Falcouner in the dub



well i listened to those themes and didn't like it, i liked the themes in hindi version or the version which used to air in cartoon network long back...

- - - Updated - - -

up to date with God Eater and Overlord, these anime are really worth checking out....especially God eater..

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Anyone here watched Little Busters or played its VN?



i started season 1, watched lik5-6 episodes and dropped it... friggin too booring..........


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone read Claymore? Its a nice manga that quickly escalates into Attack of Titan type of story and ends abruptly with a lot of unfinished storyline. Like it though.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i started season 1, watched lik5-6 episodes and dropped it... friggin too booring..........


Hmm, I heard it was good, my be a slow start. AT least its VN was good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Hmm, I heard it was good, my be a slow start. AT least its VN was good.


i downloaded whole 2 seasons of it and after watching first few eps, i dropped it...


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2015)

Your Lie in April - Still a fantastic anime by any standard. Just can't seem to get over it.

Finished White Album 2, it was bittersweet. Not rating now as I am not sure about what to rate it. Obviously, a good watch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2015)

I has decided
to 
watch
Stein's gate based on so many reccomendations here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I has decided
> to
> watch
> Stein's gate based on so many reccomendations here


If you've watched Doctor Who or understood Predestination, then Stein's Gate will feel mehh.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Your Lie in April - Still a fantastic anime by any standard. Just can't seem to get over it.
> 
> Finished White Album 2, it was bittersweet. Not rating now as I am not sure about what to rate it. Obviously, a good watch.



Many peeps say WA1 is not required to watch WA2. Is it so?


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Many peeps say WA1 is not required to watch WA2. Is it so?



WA1 is not recommended. There is no link.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

Completed 17 episodes of Death Note. Well...it changed so much in episode 18. Just gone bad. I slept after that because of boredom. Will pick up later.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Completed 17 episodes of Death Note. Well...it changed so much in episode 18. Just gone bad. I slept after that because of boredom. Will pick up later.



Thats the reason I wonder why so many people recommend Death note as the first anime to any person.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Thats the reason I wonder why so many people recommend Death note as the first anime to any person.



For some reason, Death note works pretty well on people new to anime. Plus its a small series. But yeah, there are n number of small series way better than DN as well.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> For some reason, Death note works pretty well on people new to anime. Plus its a small series. But yeah, there are n number of small series way better than DN as well.



12 episodes is small. 36 is not. But then that's just me. You have watched over 900.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, when there are so many animes ranging from 5 eps a season to never ending sagas, its quite difficult to group them in any particular way as per the no of eps size.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> For some reason, Death note works pretty well on people new to anime. Plus its a small series. But yeah, there are n number of small series way better than DN as well.



5-6 of my friends in college watched DN as their first anime. The concept blew their minds away, but the second half disappointed them as well. Not many had enough enthusiasm left to dig in for more anime. So I usually recommend SnK or Code Geass to new people into anime. Even the big 4 shonen does a better job in hooking people to anime.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2015)

I have watched both DN and FMA.. I like DN very much and I need similar anime which deals with battle of wits.. I liked FMA but the gore in that anime is too much!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I have watched both DN and FMA.. I like DN very much and I need similar anime which deals with battle of wits.. I liked FMA but the gore in that anime is too much!!


IMO, Code Geass>> Death Note.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I have watched both DN and FMA.. I like DN very much and I need similar anime which deals with battle of wits.. I liked FMA but the gore in that anime is too much!!



gore ? were we watching the same anime ?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> gore ? were we watching the same anime ?



Yes, specially those scenes involving Envy and its converted form.. And sooo much blood.. Oh, forgot to mention that it was FMA:B not FMA.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, Code Geass>> Death Note.



Should give it a try..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2015)

now that i think of it, yes some scenes are really brutal, like the one where pride eats gluttony..
also FMA was even darker than FMA: B, 



Spoiler



rose apparently being "raped" that left her so traumatised that she became mute


yup, perfect family show things right there ..

did you watch subbed or dubbed ?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2015)

Does all animes generally have this much gore?? 

It was dubbed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Does all animes generally have this much gore??
> 
> It was dubbed.



Try watching Gantz(NSFW) and may be you will find FM:A/B watchable then.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 28, 2015)

guys suggest me some anime to watch, i have 2 days at my disposal.......


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 30, 2015)

Completed HxH, the ending to Chimera arc made me cry like I cried while watching Clannad :'(

Also comoleted Tokyo Ghoul S1 and S2, waiting for S3 

Started Psyho Pass, it looks like it's kind of like Minority Report (movie)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Completed HxH, the ending to Chimera arc made me cry like I cried while watching Clannad :'(
> 
> Also comoleted Tokyo Ghoul S1 and S2, waiting for S3
> 
> Started Psyho Pass, it looks like it's kind of like Minority Report (movie)



there is s3???


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 30, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> there is s3???


Its confirmed AFAIK, not out yet.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2015)

One Piece chapter 799



Spoiler



Luffy now got 5600 people on his back with 7 pirate crews joining him as subordinates namely Bartolomeo crew, Happo Navy, Cavendish crew,  Ideo (joined with Bellamy), Hajrudin crew, Tontatta tribes and Orlumbus crew


I cant wait what chapter 800 gonna bring


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One Piece chapter 799
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He haven't said yes yet. You do know how oda likes to screw with the readers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One Piece chapter 799
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be epic but not next week.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He haven't said yes yet. You do know how oda likes to screw with the readers



Haha, you are right, Oda is like this.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> It will be epic but not next week.



Too many "no chapter next week"


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 3, 2015)

Which Manga App(Android) do you guys use? Im Currently using Manga Rock and was wondering if there is any better alternatives. TIA


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Which Manga App(Android) do you guys use? Im Currently using Manga Rock and was wondering if there is any better alternatives. TIA


No app, mangastream on Opera mini with medium image compression, save a lot of bandwidth that way and its pretty fast.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> No app, mangastream on Opera mini with medium image compression, save a lot of bandwidth that way and its pretty fast.



Thanks  Will try it out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2015)

Started Chihayafure Season 2. It seems weird that i have started to like an anime about poetry cards. But i am hooked.
Halfway through Kuroko no Basket. Makes u wanna play basketball. 

And watched the movie Ninja Scroll. In 1hr and 40 mins, they managed to do it all, sex,suspense,action,adventure,drama,romance, comedy and yeah! i almost forgot, NINJA!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> there is s3???



no one???


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2015)

anyone checked this ? these appears to be fan made cgi anime, feels nice to see an anime series made 25yrs ago, still motivating people to amazing stuff.

legendary super saiyan bardock. not exactly feels like original, but still very good at it.

[YOUTUBE]egyA6XmDEGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## acepro71 (Sep 6, 2015)

any one into food wars aswell  ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2015)

icebags said:


> anyone checked this ? these appears to be fan made cgi anime, feels nice to see an anime series made 25yrs ago, still motivating people to amazing stuff.
> 
> legendary super saiyan bardock. not exactly feels like original, but still very good at it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]egyA6XmDEGg[/YOUTUBE]


It's not fan made, its fan dubbed. It's a dbz animation which was never dubbed in English, and its non cannon, I think it was a part of the DB SSSS project.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> any one into food wars aswell  ?



Any food war which I'm interested in is on Toriko.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> anyone checked this ? these appears to be fan made cgi anime, feels nice to see an anime series made 25yrs ago, still motivating people to amazing stuff.
> 
> legendary super saiyan bardock. not exactly feels like original, but still very good at it.



Watched it >2 years ago as my quest to watch all DB series/content.


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

So it has begun:

[YOUTUBE]q6F6RyIm7pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2015)

Completed 

*MM!*

6/10

A masochist guy seeks help to cure his masochism. 

I don't think there will be another season and the anime felt rushed. The ending was odd. Story wise average, animation is good, bgm is ok, didn't like the ED/OP songs. Can be skipped, I watched because  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] recommended it.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> So it has begun:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q6F6RyIm7pI[/YOUTUBE]



Was waiting for it and haven't started the manga because of that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],you are right about rushed & odd ending but that was probably because the author died leaving the novel unfinished(anime is based on that).


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

Completed Death Note. 
How's the movie when compared to the Anime?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

the live action one ? oh god no, you will cringe if you watch that, please avoid


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Completed Death Note.
> How's the movie when compared to the Anime?



Not worth watching.

If you liked Death Note, watch Code Geass.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey gyuz i am currently watching the anime series "monster "and currently on 26 episode. It gets boring at certain times.so is it worth it ??to watch it


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> Hey gyuz i am currently watching the anime series "monster "and currently on 26 episode. It gets boring at certain times.so is it worth it ??to watch it



It is good. I'd recommend you to finish it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2015)

^ You've watched till 26th episode, and asking now?


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 13, 2015)

Sometimes it got very interesting sometimes a bit dull so .i asked that but
 now i have decided to finiah it .already watched till 36

Hey guys do you have more suggestions ?? Regarding anime


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> Sometimes it got very interesting sometimes a bit dull so .i asked that but
> now i have decided to finiah it .already watched till 36
> 
> Hey guys do you have more suggestions ?? Regarding anime



*myanimelist.net/animelist/SaiyanGoku&sclick=1

Watch those rated 7 or above. Don't watch Naruto crap or Fairy Fail. You can also watch those rated 5 or 6 if you want but don't go below that.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 13, 2015)

Sure will do . so where do you download anime from ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> Sure will do . so where do you download anime from ??


mostly from hi10anime, animekens, animeaak


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 13, 2015)

Ok thanks bro


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 13, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  nice avatar


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> @SaiyanGoku  nice avatar


Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 13, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> Sure will do . so where do you download anime from ??



u can stream 720p anime from kissanime.com


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey i think its off topic here but right now i use tapatalk .you guyz know how to quote the message in tapatalk


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a whole lot of hentai in your list Goku. Its difficult to find actual anime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> That's a whole lot of hentai in your list Goku. Its difficult to find actual anime.


That's why I don't rate hentai.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's why I don't rate hentai.



Coz they are all 9 and above


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

Anybody up for this? 


*scontent.fbom1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11988474_757522127691356_2211074091737884484_n.jpg?oh=c79a9d00a24b44ecc009d2a8cfb8b7bb&oe=566C64D3




Orange City Otaku Con - Nagpur's 1st comic convention


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody up for this?
> 
> 
> *scontent.fbom1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11988474_757522127691356_2211074091737884484_n.jpg?oh=c79a9d00a24b44ecc009d2a8cfb8b7bb&oe=566C64D3
> ...


Yeah..its the first comic con of Nagpur held jointly by Nagpur anime club and Nagpur book club...taking place on 20th September at chitnavis centre .. Though I am not expecting much from the first edition, will definitely visit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

Completed *Detroit Metal City*
8.5/10

Craziest anime I've ever seen. Looks like Mad Max Fury Road had a crossover with Angel Beats. 

Most of the time I was like "wtf is this?  ". It's fast paced so you may need to pause it in between. Negishi is just epic as Krauser. 

Note: it's R rated so don't watch it in presence of children or parents.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 15, 2015)

Sso who are you cosplaying ??


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 15, 2015)

I would have coaplayed madara definitely


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

Goku, go dressed as Krauser II, with full makeup. That will be awesome. Bonus points if you can take your friends as a band and perform.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't cosplay..I have a fractured shoulder..   
Maybe I'll put on a hat, shave my beard (French beard style) ,put on shades and go as the Heisenberg.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Goku, go dressed as Krauser II, with full makeup. That will be awesome. Bonus points if you can take your friends as a band and perform.


Nice idea. Haven't thought of cosplaying earlier but I can't play guitar.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nice idea. Haven't thought of cosplaying earlier but I can't play guitar.


Apply some soft gel to your saiyan hair, and go as "L" (Death note).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2015)

I wanna see the Youtube video of Nagpur cosplay event


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> Apply some soft gel to your saiyan hair, and go as "L" (Death note).


Too mainstream and I'd have to sit awkwardly 
Krauser sounds better. Might have to work on it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2015)

guys suggest me some anime........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys suggest me some anime........


Detroit Metal City


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 15, 2015)

Its pronounced Deturoi Metar Shitti. Dee Emm Shee. Watch it Gagan.

If you like it, also watch Golden Boy Kintaro. Rated M stuff, so be careful.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 16, 2015)

Bleach go as byakuya .or alucard of hellsing


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

or madara uchiha the colorful ded fgt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Can't cosplay 
Travelling light.

- - - Updated - - -

*One Piece Chapter 800

*


Spoiler



As epic as expected

Straw Hat Grand Fleet


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He haven't said yes yet. You do know how oda likes to screw with the readers


Oda proved me right and wrong at the same time, damn genius.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2015)

I like the new Sengoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I like the new Sengoku



It's good to see the good guys finally supporting the crew.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

To all anime fans, id recommend you play Phoenix Wright : Ace attourney series..its basically an anime in a game format..
The soundtrack, the story, the artstyle everything matches up for it to be a good anime


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Seems like this was bound to happen in OP



Spoiler



Luffy's bounty increased to 500 Million


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Seems like this was bound to happen in OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is still nowhere near as powerful as any of the yonkou including Bleackbeard. Long way to go, wonder how the new arc will turn out. The last two arcs were actually one interconnected gigantic arc(punk hazard and dressrosa), we need a fresh new independent ark, like Skypiea.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> He is still nowhere near as powerful as any of the yonkou including Bleackbeard. Long way to go, wonder how the new arc will turn out. The last two arcs were actually one interconnected gigantic arc(punk hazard and dressrosa), we need a fresh new independent ark, like Skypiea.



Or something like Davy Back Fight arc?


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Or something like Davy Back Fight arc?


Yuck, I'd rather have Water 7.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Its pronounced Deturoi Metar Shitti. Dee Emm Shee. Watch it Gagan.
> 
> If you like it, also watch Golden Boy Kintaro. Rated M stuff, so be careful.


don't worry I am adult..... will prioritize this over other tv series then ...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

One piece spoilers, a thing i came to know about today


Spoiler



Koala in revolutionary is the same girl for whom Tiger Fisher died


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> One piece spoilers, a thing i came to know about today
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Missed that reference. It's like oda has a massive chart pinned to his wall with all the characters on it. Every single person is there no matter how small his roles were. And he intertwines them and brings them together in the most unexpected ways. 

One of the reasons OP is considered to the best manga worldwide. And oda the best mangaka.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

tkin said:


> Missed that reference. It's like oda has a massive chart pinned to his wall with all the characters on it. Every single person is there no matter how small his roles were. And he intertwines them and brings them together in the most unexpected ways.
> 
> One of the reasons OP is considered to the best manga worldwide. And oda the best mangaka.


Yea, the more I read/watch this one, more I realize that its not the usual 9/10 rating franchise. Its beyond that. Oda is simply too good.

And one more reference I found (no proof though, just some redditors sharing there theory)



Spoiler



Baby5's real name no one knows simply because, she was the 5th child to her parents. And they didnt even felt like giving her a freaking name. According to the backstory..


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Yea, the more I read/watch this one, more I realize that its not the usual 9/10 rating franchise. Its beyond that. Oda is simply too good.
> 
> And one more reference I found (no proof though, just some redditors sharing there theory)
> 
> ...


Check here: Home | Oro Jackson 

The best site for OnePiece fans.

That site is filled with many theories, an example:



Spoiler



Pirate Bonny(One of the supernovas) can modify age. Also she was captured by Blackbeard and released by Akinau who explained how important she was. Some people theorize that she is somehow directly linked with both the Gorosei and Whitebeard. Gorosei requires her power for immortality and she is Whitebeard's daughter.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

tkin said:


> Check here: Home | Oro Jackson
> 
> The best site for OnePiece fans.
> 
> ...


Ya, I checked it couple of times, and regarding Bonny as well 



Spoiler



One theory says she is sister of Big Mom.., lets see now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

One Piece chapter 801 was jaw-dropping awesome.



Spoiler



Rob Lucci is CP-0
Everyone got a bounty raise
Chapter 801 - The One Piece Wiki - Manga, Anime, Pirates, Marines, Treasure, Devil Fruits, and more


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One Piece chapter 801 was jaw-dropping awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think of Sanji about you-know-what-Im-talking-about ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> What do you think of Sanji about you-know-what-Im-talking-about ?





Spoiler



Sanji is related to royalty or celestial dragons somehow. Why would he be wanted alive only? Or his picture being conveniently being "hand drawn" for first wanted poster?

What if he's Donquixote Sanji?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All these theories....I cant wait.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2015)

A good One Piece AMV I came across.... some spoilers though 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]9Dk1tWTs_2o[/YOUTUBE]



- - - Updated - - -

EDIT:Video plugin working now


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2015)

Holy crap, just learnt there's an ace attourney anime coming up in april 2016 
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=zdVIB0kNktc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 7, 2015)

Please recommend some Psychological Thriller, Crime & Mystery Genre Anime like Death Note.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2015)

Try Monster, a bit different but you will like it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally watched Golden Boy Kintaro. 
Any other series like this?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 7, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Please recommend some Psychological Thriller, Crime & Mystery Genre Anime like Death Note.



Attack on Titan?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Finally watched Golden Boy Kintaro.
> Any other series like this?



Watch To Love-Ru series. Its harem, comedy, fantasy, ecchi.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Finally watched Golden Boy Kintaro.
> Any other series like this?


Detroit Metal City


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

BERSERK!! Awesome dark fantasy. 18+ warning. Watch it.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 7, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Please recommend some Psychological Thriller, Crime & Mystery Genre Anime like Death Note.



Watch Parasyte .. it's damn good Anime. for some mystery, there is zetsuen no tempest. its also very decent.


----------



## sam_flash (Oct 8, 2015)

Alchemist Brotherhood


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 9, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Attack on Titan?





rohitshubham said:


> Watch Parasyte .. it's damn good Anime. for some mystery, there is zetsuen no tempest. its also very decent.



Thank you for the suggestions. Will start watching tonight.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 10, 2015)

Which are teh best sites to I dl manga from?


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2015)

Completed half season of AoT. Way better than movie.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2015)

^IKR? 



Spoiler



They wrote out Levi! Zoe was fun though. somewhat.



this is going to be freakin epic
NYCC EXCLUSIVE: Kodansha Announces "Attack on Titan" Anthology - Comic Book Resources

omg I found this  
*comicstore.marvel.com/FCBD-2015-Secret-Wars-0/digital-comic/38811
Avengers + Attack on Titan + Guardians of the Galaxy, that's like 3 of my most favorite things together
and it is free


----------



## ZTR (Oct 21, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super 005 (manga) 

Finally new content for Super and perhaps DB Multiverse!


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2015)

are you watching dub/sub ?

please tell me the dub is out


----------



## ZTR (Oct 21, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> are you watching dub/sub ?
> 
> please tell me the dub is out


No dub as yet

And BTW I am taking about the manga which is going at a rate faster than the movies

Anime just finished BoG saga


----------



## Superayush (Oct 22, 2015)

Completed death note in 2 days way too epic


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 22, 2015)

ZTR said:


> No dub as yet
> 
> And BTW I am taking about the manga which is going at a rate faster than the movies
> 
> Anime just finished BoG saga



Can you link me to Manga comics of latest iteration of DB S?



Superayush said:


> Completed death note in 2 days way too epic



I took 3 days.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2015)

Started Nisekoi for a change. Halfway through.

Story seems good pretty far, art is catchy, music is OKish nothing special and characters are lively and a lot of variation in expressions  and their personalities. Good stuff for guys looking for a short series.

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: genre-- Romance, Comedy, School Life


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Completed death note in 2 days way too epic





Geek-With-Lens said:


> I took 3 days.



What do you guys think?


Spoiler



Should the series ended after L died or was it dragged unnecessarily with N?


----------



## Superayush (Oct 22, 2015)

Flash said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Could be subjective 



Spoiler



but I feel the end of yogami light was important ..


----------



## ZTR (Oct 22, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Can you link me to Manga comics of latest iteration of DB S?



Dragon Ball Super Manga - Manga Stream


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 22, 2015)

Flash said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I feel the same as ayush. 



Spoiler



Light had to die and N was a good character.



- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> Dragon Ball Super Manga - Manga Stream



Thank you very much.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2015)

"Dragon Ball Z: Light of Hope" Pilot (TV Episode 2014) - IMDb


What the hell is this and how does it have that much IMDB rating
What sort of eldrich sorcery did the creators pull off


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> "Dragon Ball Z: Light of Hope" Pilot (TV Episode 2014) - IMDb
> 
> 
> What the hell is this and how does it have that much IMDB rating
> What sort of eldrich sorcery did the creators pull off



youtube episode, they made the ep1 in feb'15 and still working on the ep2.

it was better than the actual live action movie  release though.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2015)

Finished Nisekoi both seasons
The story havent ended yet but here is the score for 2 seasons so far

Story: 8 
Art: 9
Music: 8
Characters: 10
Rewatch value: 8

This reminds me of anime like Lovely Complex, Toradora and Sakuratsu in some ways but story is different as it should be. Characters are lively and kind of complementing each other in some ways. Art is good. Expressions are top notch, as in visual work. Story so far seems good, its your usual romance plot but still feels different.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 29, 2015)

Finished *The Devil is a Part-Timer*
Genre- Comedy, Slice of life, Workplace scenario
Eps- 13

Score
Art- 8
Music-8
Story-7(may be we will see more episodes in future)
Characters- 9

Plot- Underworld king Satan and his 4 generals lost the battle against heaven in some other world known as Enta Isla. Satan and his last general Asliel managed to run away via a "gate". To their surprise, they end up in Japan(modern era). Rest is how they manage to survive this new world when they have to start from 0.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2015)

Nostalgia, I feel the ghost rising:

[YOUTUBE]wefxHpnvvwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Nostalgia, I feel the ghost rising:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wefxHpnvvwY[/YOUTUBE]



If only it came to Indian theatres.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 3, 2015)

I took some break from watching new anime and rewatched FMA:B and Fate Zero. Sometimes rewatching helps you appreciate a masterpiece even better.

Finished Barakamon some time back. Its a Slice of Life show which stresses on finding meaning in simple things in life. It is tough to explain this show, tougher to explain why I loved it so much. The perspective and subtle message which Barakamon delivers is not something common with many popular anime, which are usually about more exciting things like being the best, good vs evil, power of friendship, love etc. Instead, Barakamon talks closer to reality, about taking a step back, and enjoying trivial everyday things while staying true to whatever you love to do. Its a *9/10* stuff for me.
Slice of Life fan or not, I recommend Barakamon to anyone looking for a simple 12 episode anime.

More recently (yesterday), finished Fate Stay Night Unlimited bladeworks. Having seen the past ubw movie, I had high expectations. The series is divided into two seasons (1 prologue + 12 ep + 13 ep). To state the most obvious point first, the animation is top notch, among the best ever done, as expected from ufotable.
I won't lie, S1 met my high expectations, It did a brilliant job in setting things up for the 2nd season to flourish upon. My expectations for S2 were now in lines of Fate Zero. Except that S2 turned out to be ****. The pacing was inconsistent. Important things were rushed in favour of dragging unnecessary parts. The story took too many convenient turns in order to end the way it wished to end. While I did like the more focus on Rin and Archer on this route, along with a less shitty shirou, it didn't manage to cover up my annoyance with S2. S1 was *9/10* for me and S2 was *6/10*.


----------



## snap (Nov 11, 2015)

Started reading Majin tantei nougami neuro(Neuro: Supernatural Detective) and Nanatsu no taizai(The Seven Deadly Sins) ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2015)

Started *One Punch Man

*Saitama is sugoi!


----------



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Nov 18, 2015)

One Punch Man.

Best Anime satire reproduction of Superman. 


Spoiler



It's fun to watch.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2015)

Adarsh_Gujurati said:


> One Punch Man.
> 
> Best Anime satire reproduction of Superman.
> 
> ...



yup following it along with k return of kings.........


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 21, 2015)

this really needs its own section and spoiler rules.
that was why i stopped coming here,thought to check out how the situation is now and it is the same as ever.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2015)

[youtube]HQG6n35PKuI[/youtube]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2015)

Flame of Recca Ep 37 (5 more to go)


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2015)

watching genius party
wow


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [youtube]HQG6n35PKuI[/youtube]



Nice tribute. I started the anime, got too anxious for the next episode, so started the manga, finished the manga and now anxious for the next episode and the next manga. :/


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Nice tribute. I started the anime, got too anxious for the next episode, so started the manga, finished the manga and now anxious for the next episode and the next manga. :/



Same here bro. Waiting for next chapter. And whats worse, the chapter usually get released every 2 weeks only.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, that was just a fun parody....if you are interested in an actual tribute, watch this AMV

[youtube]SDEQIRct69c[/youtube]

spoiler free


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2015)

*Non Non Biyori* - Light hearted, feel good anime. Watch it if you want to relax. You will remember your childhood days.


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2015)

Completed reading 450 chapters of the manga 'Kingdom'


----------



## ZTR (Dec 27, 2015)

Dragon Ball Super manga 007



Spoiler



*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151227/f4bf470593698fae2b11664a5c6fe770.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2016)

Finished One Punch Man (Season 1?). Was SERIOUSLY awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Finished One Punch Man (Season 1?). Was SERIOUSLY awesome.



there is only season 1


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2016)

Season 2 is in making. No confirmed news but the production house said that they wont ditch the series.


----------



## snap (Jan 8, 2016)

New chapter of 'Azumi' is out.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2016)

Faun said:


> Finished watching Your Lie In April
> 
> Art is pretty good, so is the music. First thing I did was to get hold of the soundtrack. I feel that Animes relie much on piano score. It's a cultural thing to learn piano ? And I happen to like the duo of piano and Violin.
> 
> ...


Took out some time. Finished this one today. 
They really went that way with ending. Cliche? I dunno. I was expecting the surgery to be semi successful. 
My score:
Story- 9/10
Music- 10/10
Characters- 9/10
Art- 8/10
Ah well. Watched an anime in one go after so many months and that too, "this type" of anime. I'll take good amount of time to get back on track. 

Anyways, needed help. Can you share the mp3 of one of those piano background music which was being played almost every time some character was about to start his performance. Ep 19 13:30 to be precise


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Took out some time. Finished this one today.
> They really went that way with ending. Cliche? I dunno. I was expecting the surgery to be semi successful.
> My score:
> Story- 9/10
> ...



Watch *Non Non Biyori*. It will bring you back to normal.

Your Lie In April is beautiful. Everything about is kind of perfect. After Toradora, this one hits the home.

Check you PM. I was away from forum.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Watch *Non Non Biyori*. It will bring you back to normal.
> 
> Your Lie In April is beautiful. Everything about is kind of perfect. After Toradora, this one hits the home.
> 
> Check you PM. I was away from forum.



Thanks, will check this weekend.
And got the PM, thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, after finishing YLIA, some guys on r/anime suggested me to pick a comedy anime (I think NNBiyori is also SoL-Comedy anime). So I picked Seitokai Yakuindomo. It is totally different from any other comedy genre coz it has dirty jokes I think, so it worked pretty well that  moment.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can find anime which are not very popular? I am looking for Betterman and few others, but can't find it anywhere. Even crunchyroll doesn't has them.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find anime which are not very popular? I am looking for Betterman and few others, but can't find it anywhere. Even crunchyroll doesn't has them.



This?

PS: Use Adblock.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone watching *Boku dake ga Inai Machi* (or *Erased* in english)? New anime adaptation based on an ongoing manga. 2 eps so far. Its about the MC having a special power which lets him go back in time when a serious trouble is about to happen, so that he can fix it before it happens again. It felt like Steins;Gate  for me a bit.


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 16, 2016)

Watching Capeta, thrilling racing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2016)

Started reading *Gintama. *

Up to date with One Piece, Toriko, Bleach, Fairy Tail mangas.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Thanks, will check this weekend.
> And got the PM, thanks!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## snap (Jan 20, 2016)

Reading 'Helck', pretty good manga.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 21, 2016)

can someone list best animes of last year, been off the grid for a while


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> can someone list best animes of last year, been off the grid for a while



One punch man
Oregairu 2nd season
Shirobako (even though I havent watched it, it sure was famous all year)
Saikano
Durarara Ten (have 2 prequels before this)
Food wars aka Shoukugeki no Souma (on my PTW list)
Ore Monogatari
Prison School (though I liked manga much more because they censored everything in anime)
Death Parade ( on PTW list)
Hibike! Euphonium (on ptw list)

There are more series which are kickass but very much ignored by the masses like Parasyte, GATE, Plastic memories etc...


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 25, 2016)

"acquired ore monogatari"
i never liked the original durarara . loved its music and its first half was pretty decent, but all that buildup came to nothing much in the end for me
the rest im in the process of checking out


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> "acquired ore monogatari"
> i never liked the original durarara . loved its music and its first half was pretty decent, but all that buildup came to nothing much in the end for me
> the rest im in the process of checking out



Durarara was so-so for me, as far as 1st season is considered. 2nd season added more characters and story was getting build up better. So I continued watching it. Finished till Ten, yet to start Ketsu which is currently airing.

Here is an article from MAL if you want to check more top animes from last year Top 20 anime of 2015


----------



## nims11 (Jan 26, 2016)

I loved the first season of Durarara too much. And then got disappointed from the 2nd season. Yet to see the next,


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2016)

Been reading 'Hinamatsuri' pretty fun Slice of life, comedy manga. Recommended.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 29, 2016)

Completed Gin no Saji / Silver Spoon. Its about a student who even after getting good grades opted for a high school totally unrelated to his interest just because he can get away from home. With no dreams whatsoever, he just asked his homeroom teacher to suggest him a good high school which is far away from his home. And that school is an agricultural school + university. Coming from city, the story revolves around his daily routines, his experiences ranging from collecting eggs to skinning a deer.

There are 2 seasons as of now with 11 eps each but manga is ongoing. This series, at least in my opinion, comes close to Barakamon in terms of enjoyment. I'd recommend.

Story/ Plot: 9 - Manga ongoing
Art/ Visuals: 7 - Decent art, but no one would appreciate art that much when you are bound to see manure/ dung every often.
Music/ BGM: 7 - Good enough to keep scene binded
Characters: 9 - Memorable characters.

PS: The author is Hiromu Arakawa, the one who wrote Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2016)

One piece chapter 816



Spoiler



Mink tribe was hiding Raizou and took the beating from Kaido's crew on purpose. Phrase from Nekomushi sums it all "We'd never rat out one of our friends to the enemy, even if it means our kingdom's demise"


 Oda sensei, what a simple yet awesome end to this chapter


----------



## snap (Feb 12, 2016)

Boku Dake ga Inai Machi(The Town Where Only I am Missing) aka ERASED, highly recommended seinen, mystery manga. It has a anime adaption too.

Plot summary from wiki:



Spoiler



The story follows Satoru Fujinuma, a man who possesses an ability that sends him back in time moments before a life-threatening incident, allowing him to prevent it from happening. When his mother is killed, Satoru's ability suddenly sends him back eighteen years to when he was still in elementary school, giving him the opportunity to prevent a kidnapping incident that took the lives of three of his classmates


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2016)

snap said:


> Boku Dake ga Inai Machi(The Town Where Only I am Missing) aka ERASED, highly recommended seinen, mystery manga. It has a anime adaption too.
> 
> Plot summary from wiki:
> 
> ...


Im watching it rather reading. Manga chapters get released rather very slowly. Plus, anime adaptation is getting 10/10 all across boards. 
I'd highly recommend anime. Plus the voice actor behind the MC is so damn good. The VAing is so natural that the dialogue delivery seems perfect with the scene.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2016)

is there a tail animation fetish? 
Im having new appreciation for Jungle Book Shonen Mowgli


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2016)

Latest One Piece chapter


Spoiler



Raftel, Gol D Roger, Kaido, Wano kingdom, history of poneglyphs


 everything in it :cool_NF:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2016)

^ Wasn't expecting them to get clues about it so soon.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Wasn't expecting them to get clues about it so soon.



Oda sensei said that this year will be topsy turvy. I cant wait.... If only Toei could speed up the anime adaptation....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Oda sensei said that this year will be topsy turvy. I cant wait.... If only Toei could speed up the anime adaptation....



They could save 4-5 minutes if they remove the opening theme, intro and recap.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone read prison school?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Anyone read prison school?


Read till 



Spoiler



they were trying to revive that vice president real personality


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2016)

Read few chapters, hilarious


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2016)

snap said:


> Boku Dake ga Inai Machi(The Town Where Only I am Missing) aka ERASED, highly recommended seinen, mystery manga. It has a anime adaption too.
> 
> Plot summary from wiki:
> 
> ...



well its in my watch later list just cause i cant wait frigging 1 week for each episode release.....


On the other hand i have been trying various other manga and anime.....

Tiger and bunny is actually good.....


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 10, 2016)

guys I am looking for a website which shows list of new anime episodes of all currently airing anime's with date..just a simple list..can anyone help me out please..


----------



## nims11 (Mar 11, 2016)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys I am looking for a website which shows list of new anime episodes of all currently airing anime's with date..just a simple list..can anyone help me out please..



HorribleSubs &raquo; So bad yet so goo


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2016)

Anybody here watched *Terra **Formars* ?


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2016)

Reading the manga ^^


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 2, 2016)

After a long time, started watching anime... and now I want to be non-bald Saitama.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2016)

Completed Ergo Proxy. Liked the opening song and ending is Paranoid Android.

Watched 16 episodes of Steinsgate.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 3, 2016)

Faun said:


> Watched 16 episodes of Steinsgate.



Don't miss OVA and movie. Especially the movie.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2016)

Long post:



Spoiler



*img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aX94jP9_700b.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2016)

I follow this recommendation chart. Its much much better.


Spoiler



 *i.imgur.com/q9Xjv4p.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2016)

^ That's very much detailed.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> Long post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Code geass, great ending? My ass..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Code geass, great ending? My ass..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


There is a season 2 as well. Or is it you didnt like S2 ending actually?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> There is a season 2 as well. Or is it you didnt like S2 ending actually?


Yea S2 ending

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2016)

I see, I personally liked it better than Death Note. Personal preference then.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone like Mushi-shi?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> Long post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sad i read the whole post expecting that it might contain some new recommendations but it didn't, watched every title.....

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> I follow this recommendation chart. Its much much better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



again have watched almost every single title there.......


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> again have watched almost every single title there.......


All those from "extended version" also? Im guessing you checked only those with pics.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> All those from "extended version" also? Im guessing you checked only those with pics.



90% of those.......


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Don't miss OVA and movie. Especially the movie.



Completed Steinsgate - Story starts from 9th episode but then it never slows down. Absolute time travel ingenuity. Loved the drama too. Reminded me of Madoka Magica.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2016)

Faun said:


> Completed Steinsgate - Story starts from 9th episode but then it never slows down. Absolute time travel ingenuity. Loved the drama too. Reminded me of Madoka Magica.



Madoka Magica looks shoujo , is it good?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 6, 2016)

So I started watching FMA: BH after watching the original, even though it's less darker and more comical ( I like dark and gritty themed animes) I love the alternate storyline.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2016)

more like, the main storyline .. amirite


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2016)

Does anyone feel Mushishi to be too slow? I like this show and am watching the latest season, but I think it wastes a lot of time with ultra slow movements and dialogues. I recently started watching it at 1.2x


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 8, 2016)

nims11 said:


> Does anyone feel Mushishi to be too slow? I like this show and am watching the latest season, but I think it wastes a lot of time with ultra slow movements and dialogues. I recently started watching it at 1.2x



Same here.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2016)

nims11 said:


> Does anyone feel Mushishi to be too slow? I like this show and am watching the latest season, but I think it wastes a lot of time with ultra slow movements and dialogues. I recently started watching it at 1.2x



I watched 10 eps of Mushishi S1 long back. I liked the series overall. I dont remember much but at that moment I was fine with the pacing, as I thought it was necessary for the plot and its world in general. 

If S2 is slower than S1, then I can inly imagine. Though the reviews are as good as S1.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2016)

Bleach 669



Spoiler



Kenpachi Bankai        



Toriko 366



Spoiler



Jirou goes 100% power and kills most of the Blue Nitros       

Neo decapacitates Jirou 



One Piece 822

Ok chapter. Previous one was better.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Madoka Magica looks shoujo , is it good?



It is indeed very good. Keeps the viewer riveted to the screen after 3rd episode.

Finished *Clannad After Story* - It's good. But I have mixed feelings about it. Some parts were really good.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2016)

Faun said:


> It is indeed very good. Keeps the viewer riveted to the screen after 3rd episode.
> 
> Finished *Clannad After Story* - It's good. But I have mixed feelings about it. Some parts were really good.


The production house did its best to showcase the secret of the city and alternate world. In Visual novel 



Spoiler



Okazaki had to help all other characters so as to get those light orbs. In the end, when her daughter dies, forgot the name, IFF Okazaki managed to get all the required orbs, then she was destined to survive, otherwise sad ending.



But I'll give Your Lie in April a little bit extra point as compared to Clannad, just because it was simple straight forward ending as compared to fantastical setting of Clannad.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2016)

Piyush said:


> The production house did its best to showcase the secret of the city and alternate world. In Visual novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Your Lie in April was near perfect and felt complete.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 8, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I watched 10 eps of Mushishi S1 long back. I liked the series overall. I dont remember much but at that moment I was fine with the pacing, as I thought it was necessary for the plot and its world in general.
> 
> If S2 is slower than S1, then I can inly imagine. Though the reviews are as good as S1.



I liked Mushishi S1 very much as well. I don't know if it is only S2 which is slower, but it is definitely when I started noticing the pace.

Don't get me wrong, S2 is quite good as well. But I feel people got a little biased and rated S2 quite high.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 9, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> So I started watching FMA: BH after watching the original, even though it's less darker and more comical ( I like dark and gritty themed animes) I love the alternate storyline.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



FMAB is the original story and its better than FMA imo.. a whole lot more depth is there 

On another note hunter x hunter manga is finally resuming, hoping the mangaka have a healthy time ahead , finally managed to finish the anime which i had left at around 135 episodes , the amount of thought that this man has put into characters is simply  insane and one of the best ever

and Barakamon is going to have a prequel animated, i would have loved to see more naru, but hey more barakamon !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> FMAB is the original story and its better than FMA imo.. a whole lot more depth is there
> 
> On another note *hunter x hunter manga is finally resuming*, hoping the mangaka have a healthy time ahead , finally managed to finish the anime which i had left at around 135 episodes , the amount of thought that this man has put into characters is simply  insane and one of the best ever


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 10, 2016)

Finished FMAB. Loved it, now I feel empty inside 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2016)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]
Barakamon without Naru wont feel the same 
I guess this time they will be showing the story of MC's father from 1st season? That is, when he visited that village in his young age.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, nice to see HxH finally being continued after a long hiatus. But I personally will be more hyped if  Madhouse Productions picks up One Piece  (I can dream right? )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2016)

Flash said:


> Long post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't understand why people hate fate stay night s much.....

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Long post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't understand why people hate fate stay night s much.....


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 10, 2016)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]
> Barakamon without Naru wont feel the same
> I guess this time they will be showing the story of MC's father from 1st season? That is, when he visited that village in his young age


Nah it follows the spinoff manga I guess ,and its related to events when when Handa was attending school !!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Nah it follows the spinoff manga I guess ,and its related to events when when Handa was attending school !!



Ah, then most likely we wont be seeing the village....


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2016)

Feng Shen Ji last chapter released.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2016)

One Piece 823 



Spoiler



Reverie: Vivi accompanying the king. Dr Kureha accompanying Dalton. Kano kingdom (Don Chinjao) also gonna attend? 
Save Sanji squad on the way. Carrot also boarded the ship secretly. Carrot is strong. Next nakama hype
Revolutionary army base, Baltigo, in ruins. I am not sure if Blackbeard pirates really did this. Or it is this the result of making Monkey D Dragon mad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2016)

^^Manga or Episode ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Manga or Episode ?



Manga.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 24, 2016)

started sakamoto desu ga .... story morale is good (combination of short stories), I don't care about main character.


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> started sakamoto desu ga .... story morale is good (combination of short stories), I don't care about main character.



It is freakin hilarious


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 24, 2016)

^^ those cool poses overflow gayness.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2016)

snap said:


> It is freakin hilarious





sohan_92 said:


> ^^ those cool poses overflow gayness.



*img.joduska.me/?q=*i.imgur.com/lPSu3nm.png


----------



## nims11 (Apr 25, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> started sakamoto desu ga .... story morale is good (combination of short stories), I don't care about main character.



I liked the side characters though


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 25, 2016)

nims11 said:


> I liked the side characters though



Those secret techniques though... never get disappointed from authors.



Spoiler



*www.anime-evo.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Sakamoto-desu-ga-02-06-490x276.jpg


----------



## Neo (May 12, 2016)

>Started watching Kuroko no Basket
>watched the entire first season in one go during exam time


----------



## snap (May 27, 2016)

Koe no Katachi anime movie announced.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone here watching Boku no hero academia ?, the first season just ended , and it has left me wanting more , after a long time i watched a series as it was aired !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Anyone here watching Boku no hero academia ?, the first season just ended , and it has left me wanting more , after a long time i watched a series as it was aired !



Following the manga, dnt know about anime, and it has become ****...........


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally finished * Gurren Lagann* after keeping it on hold past 2 yrs. Pretty good. Was never really a fan of mechas but story, dialogues and general artwork was good enough to make me binge watch it.

Also, finished 1st season of * Noragami* and its OVA. This one is about a god trying make his ends meet, accepting all kinds of odds jobs just for 5 yen, so that one day he can build a shrine for himself. Great story, equally great comedy. Artwork, combat scenes are pretty well done. And music is catchy too. I give it 9/10

Like always, *One piece* manga is getting awesome. This arc will be the longest and the best one so far in my opinion. Some Yonko action coming soon.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Anyone here watching Boku no hero academia ?, the first season just ended , and it has left me wanting more , after a long time i watched a series as it was aired !



I was following manga till the day anime started airing. Yet to finish 1st season, pretty good. Good news is 2nd season is in making.

- - - Updated - - -



Neo said:


> >Started watching Kuroko no Basket
> >watched the entire first season in one go during exam time



I watched 9-10 episodes but after finishing Haikyuu both season back to back sometime back, KnB felt shallow in comparison to it. May be its just that KnB is kinda old and Haiikyu is really new, so animation made an impact for me.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 27, 2016)

KnB relies too much on supernatural, unlike Haikyuu, where the characters are more relatable.


----------



## kisame (Jun 28, 2016)

Started reading Terra Formars(Humans vs Cockroaches) and eldLIVE(typical shounen by KHR's author).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2016)

nims11 said:


> KnB relies too much on supernatural, unlike Haikyuu, where the characters are more relatable.



Ya plus that ambient in Haikyuu is what makes me keep watching it. During tournaments, when some famous player is about to serve, people makes noise accordingly which honestly sends chills  

Good news is that season 3 announced this October


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2016)

Food Wars season 2 started today. Gonna be good.

I'll be watching Orange, Rewrite and Berserk from this season. 

Will wait and see how these anime goes... Relife, Love Live! and Days.


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2016)

Did I miss any good anime after Your Lie in April ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2016)

Faun said:


> Did I miss any good anime after Your Lie in April ?



Similar setting/genre? Then I think none so far...

But if you are interested in SoL/ comedy/ drama/ romance related anime in general then you can check out 

Handa-kun Kinda prequel to Barakamon
Orange One of the hyped anime of summer season 2016
Flying Witch Got good reviews in spring season 2016


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Did I miss any good anime after Your Lie in April ?


dub or sub? which is better?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2016)

Finished *Haikyuu *S2
Damn they finished the season before a decisive match. Have to wait  3 months for new season to start. Anywyas, the 2nd season is equally good as 1st, or may be even better if I think about it. Recommended to everyone, whether they like Volleyball or not, they just need to have a little bit of love of any sport in them.

Story - 10/10 Story is simple and forward. Will keep you glued.

Visuals/ Animation- 8/10  I havent checked which studio is making it but they are doing a damn good job for a sports series. Much much better than series like Kuroko no basket or current season Days (football)

Music/ ambient sounds- 8/10 There isnt much to be expected in a sports series when it comes to music but they did good job in OP/ED, crowd cheers and general BGM

Characters/ development- 10/10 This is where it gets good. In any Shounen series we generally see a plethora of scenes dedicated to MC only. This series gives almost equal screen time to all characters and even good amount of time on side characters who normally dont have much impact on the plot. Development plays major role in the story and they delivered it perfectly.

Enjoyment- 9/10 Im not a fan of volleyball at all. I never played it during school/college days but I wont lie, this series really made me interested in this sports in general. The series makes you continue watching 1 episode after another. 

So overall score 9.5/10

There are 2 seasons so far each with 25 eps and 3rd season coming this Fall
Season 1

[youtube]JOGp2c7-cKc[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Similar setting/genre? Then I think none so far...
> 
> But if you are interested in SoL/ comedy/ drama/ romance related anime in general then you can check out
> 
> ...



Will be watching Flying Witch.

I watched Spice and Wolf. Fantastic !


----------



## Neo (Aug 5, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Food Wars season 2 started today. Gonna be good.


Holy **** man I'm so glued to Shokugeki no Soma. Tadokoro is now my fav girl, after biribiri


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

Is One Piece Gold (2016) is a.k.a Heart of Gold ???

One Piece Film Gold (2016) - IMD


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Is One Piece Gold (2016) is a.k.a Heart of Gold ???
> 
> One Piece Film Gold (2016) - IMD



Nope, both are different. But at the end of film Heart of Gold, they gave us a hint of the latest movie One Piece: Gold


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Nope, both are different. But at the end of film Heart of Gold, they gave us a hint of the latest movie One Piece: Gold



When the Heart of Gold released ? is it a prequel ? coz last movie was One Piece Z


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> When the Heart of Gold released ? is it a prequel ? coz last movie was One Piece Z



I dunno about the dates but if you are asking about the sequence, then One Piece Z-> Heart of Gold-> Gold and all of these 3 takes place at different time and place.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2016)

Special:
One Piece: Heart of Gold - MyAnimeList.net

Movie
One Piece Film: Gold - MyAnimeList.net

The former serves as a prequel to the latter.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Similar setting/genre? Then I think none so far...
> 
> But if you are interested in SoL/ comedy/ drama/ romance related anime in general then you can check out
> 
> ...


Flying witch is a drag. I don't like much


----------



## snap (Aug 15, 2016)

Currently reading Billy Bat.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2016)

Faun said:


> Flying witch is a drag. I don't like much



I didnt watch it in one go either... a couple of episodes whenever i felt like. 

You can try Orange, its currently airing.

Or this. Its totally different genre and also currently airing. You might like it, its the hot series of the season and year 2016 so far.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

So, Bleach has finally ended.


----------



## snap (Aug 18, 2016)

RiP Bleach


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, Bleach has finally ended.



Waiting for the Anime Episodes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Waiting for the Anime Episodes


Won't be worth the wait. 

Most of the chapters from last 50 felt like they were filler


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2016)

One Piece chapter 836 out


Spoiler



Finally that vivre card from Lola gonna be explained
It'd be interesting to see how Luffy n co will find their way with only half of the members
Really want to see some Sanji action


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2016)

I stopped following Bleach as I felt it has more fillers than Naruto!! I lliked the fight scenes and main story but fillers, I was unable to tolerate.


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2016)

After 40 years and 200 volumes Kochikame concludes its run.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is One Piece mangaka Oda's tribute to Kochikame in latest chapter
*img.mangastream.com/cdn/manga/51/3672/01.png

Talking about latest chapter



Spoiler



sh!t is about to go down between Sanji and his 3 brothers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2016)

^



Spoiler



Don't you think that the people inside the pods look like Vergo?:scared_NF:



- - - Updated - - -

Also Toriko 387:


Spoiler



Starjun and Toriko are children of Acacia and Froese :scared_NF:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2016)

No one watching anime anymore......


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone watched Kingsglaive movie? It felt like it was made for the western audience. Didn't have the japanese charm. Advent children was better.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, seemed to me as well. Just a coincidence, I dont think it has anything to do with him. I hope so...


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2016)

just now finished Kimi No Na Wa(Your Name) movie. Started cause of the 9.4/10 rating on MyAnimeList.

It is a love story. Revolves around school students as per the famous formula for creating an anime. But In 30 mins I wanted it to be a happy ending as I didn't wanted to go to bed with sorrow. When I mentioned "school students", dont go predecting the storyline as it is not the typical one. both the characters are cute. There are about 3 scenes where I was speaking to myself "oh no, not this". 

My rating will be 8.5/10. A Must watch.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2016)

Just finished ReLIFE. How do I put this? Nothing exciting but not boring! Story is meh, then screenplay, writing and witty acts what makes up for that! Just because of that it gets 8/10. If humour is not in ReLIFE, I would have dropped it!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2016)

One Piece ch 840 



Spoiler



Well this was a sad chapter... Sanji's past wasnt good either. And worst of all, he might be a genetically modified human being, which apparently failed with results unlike his siblings.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2016)

One piece latest episode.... Goddamn Toei, they are awful at pacing. They didnt learn anything from Dressrosa reviews


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> just now finished Kimi No Na Wa(Your Name) movie. Started cause of the 9.4/10 rating on MyAnimeList.
> 
> It is a love story. Revolves around school students as per the famous formula for creating an anime. But In 30 mins I wanted it to be a happy ending as I didn't wanted to go to bed with sorrow. When I mentioned "school students", dont go predecting the storyline as it is not the typical one. both the characters are cute. There are about 3 scenes where I was speaking to myself "oh no, not this".
> 
> My rating will be 8.5/10. A Must watch.



Yes, Makoto Shinkai. This movie was the first non Ghibli studio movie to match the earnings in opening week.

I thought it was a random swap movie. But this one was more than that. And the ending is not Makoto Shinkai ending. Although same themes of long distance relationships, trains, skies linger.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2016)

*Boku no Hero Academia *

8/10

*Parasyte: The Maxim *

8.5/10


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Boku no Hero Academia *
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...



Please clear your PM!


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2016)

Boku no hero academia is almost like One Punch Man but less funny. And IMO, OPM has better fight sequences too. Watch OPM too.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2016)

OPM anime was done by the best production studio in the industry right now, Madhouse. Thats why the anime fight sequences were top notch. 

Though it is true that it was funnier as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Boku no hero academia is almost like One Punch Man but less funny. And IMO, OPM has better fight sequences too. *Watch OPM too*.


Watched it more than 3 months ago.

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> Please clear your PM!


Done..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2016)

^Nice.

Two months back I was watching Hajime No Ippo, was goin good but I am taking a break from it. 

Can someone suggest any *hilarious* anime??


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^Nice.
> 
> Two months back I was watching Hajime No Ippo, was goin good but I am taking a break from it.
> 
> Can someone suggest any *hilarious* anime??



The ones which I have watched:
Prison School - 18+ Short series
Gintama - long series
Sitokai yakuindomo - 18+ 
Great Teacher Onizuka - Old but still good anime with one of the funniest and coolest MC
DMC - 18+ short series


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks man. 
I was following Prison School Manga for really long time, now stopped. it was really good.
Will start with the great teacher for now
and which DMC you are talking about? Devil May Cry?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks man.
> I was following Prison School Manga for really long time, now stopped. it was really good.
> Will start with the great teacher for now
> and which DMC you are talking about? Devil May Cry?



This one:
Detroit Metal City (Detroit Metal City: The Animated Series) - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 5, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^Nice.
> 
> Two months back I was watching Hajime No Ippo, was goin good but I am taking a break from it.
> 
> Can someone suggest any *hilarious* anime??



Devil is a partimer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2016)

*Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
*8/10

Tear jerking in the very end.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2016)

Started One Punch Man. Just 12 episodes. I can finish this.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2016)

Faun said:


> Started One Punch Man. Just 12 episodes. I can finish this.



This has to be watched in at least 720p.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways, there are few anime series which I started but cant seem to keep continuing them even thought their reviews are top notch. For example Shirobako, Madoka Magicka, Hibike Euphonium S1, etc... If someone from here have watched any of these and would like to back it up....


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2016)

Piyush said:


> This has to be watched in at least 720p



Yeah, completed. It was funny but not the best.


----------



## snap (Oct 10, 2016)

Currently reading 'Grand Blue' manga, its freaking hilarious.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 10, 2016)

Kimi no na wa (Your Name) 9.5/10
If you liked Steins;Gate or Erased, you'll definitely like this.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2016)

Finished Steins Gate.. Wow.. Just wow.. Totally worth the hype.. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2016)

Started Haikyuu S3 
1 week wait per episode is difficult.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 12, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Finished Steins Gate.. Wow.. Just wow.. Totally worth the hype..
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


One of the best anime of all time for me. I loved every minute of it.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 12, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Started Haikyuu S3
> 1 week wait per episode is difficult.


Season 3 started? How many episodes have been aired?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Season 3 started? How many episodes have been aired?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



1st ep aired 4 days ago

- - - Updated - - -

Voice actor of coach Ukai from Haikyuu series (other notable series being Planetes, Code Geass) passed away. RIP


*i.imgur.com/XdClrpP.png

- - - Updated - - -

Also, new season is here. I watched a few new series episodes and here is my first impressions on each:

*Flip Flappers*--- Kind of different animation. Setting is also a bit difficult to understand. Waiting for next episode to get a  better grasp on it. Right now all I can say that its sci-fi, comedy psuedo-action genre.

*Yuri!!! on Ice*--- Ok, this is about ice skating. Sounds boring right? I felt the same. But its actually not. For example, it has one of the best opening and endings I have seen after a long time. The animation is good, comedy doesnt feel like repetitive. I'd recommend to watch 1 episode complete before deciding whether to drop or pick. Genre sports, comedy.
PS: The MC all are males despite being "Yuri" in title. Yuri is actually the name of MC 

*Poco's Udon World*--- Ok I watched it coz I wanted something like Barakamon. I wont say that it completely fills the spot. This one feels a bit slower, but it has some supernatural plot which makes it different from Barakamon. Genre comedy, slice of life, supernatural

Special mention *KEIJO* I dont even know why this is most popular series this season. I havent watched it but I dont know if I should watch it.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2016)

One Piece ch 843 



Spoiler



Well this was interesting. To see that Sanji kicking Luffy and going all about his royalty. This trope has already been used during Enies lobby arc dunno why Oda doing same with Sanji.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

Is any one here tracking DB Super lately? Oh man! What a transformation! The Black Arc have taken it to DBZ level and I feel it has surpassed the scale. Every week has thrown something amazing for the fans. It's a wonderful era to live in.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is any one here tracking DB Super lately? Oh man! What a transformation! The Black Arc have taken it to DBZ level and I feel it has surpassed the scale. Every week has thrown something amazing for the fans. It's a wonderful era to live in.


I'm watching it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2016)

oh no. I stopped as it was being repetitive and boring. May be I will start again.

if SaiyanGoku wont watch then who else will. 
Also, I can never get serious with any post you make. First i read your post,and I try to understand but then I see your avatar and I am like "this guy, will never be serious(always makes jokes)"


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is any one here tracking DB Super lately? Oh man! What a transformation! The Black Arc have taken it to DBZ level and I feel it has surpassed the scale. Every week has thrown something amazing for the fans. It's a wonderful era to live in.


Me

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> oh no. I stopped as it was being repetitive and boring. May be I will start again.
> 
> if SaiyanGoku wont watch then who else will.
> Also, I can never get serious with any post you make. First i read your post,and I try to understand but then I see your avatar and I am like "this guy, will never be serious(always makes jokes)"


The current saga is great if not one of the best sagas of db series

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> oh no. I stopped as it was being repetitive and boring. May be I will start again.
> 
> if SaiyanGoku wont watch then who else will.
> Also, I can never get serious with any post you make. First i read your post,and I try to understand but then I see your avatar and I am like "this guy, will never be serious(always makes jokes)"



Most of the times, it is just sarcasm instead of a joke.

BTW, completed *Tokyo Ghoul*, *Tokyo Ghoul Root A* and *Highschool DxD* season 1

Would rate them all at 9/10.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2016)

Fine then I will begin watching it soon. 

SaiyanGoku, yes yes I meant same, always being sarcastic, even when you are serious in post.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Most of the times, it is just sarcasm instead of a joke.
> 
> BTW, completed *Tokyo Ghoul*, *Tokyo Ghoul Root A* and *Highschool DxD* season 1
> 
> Would rate them all at 9/10.



I started Tokyo Ghoul. It ok so far.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2016)

One Piece ch 844 Sh!t just got real 



Spoiler



Sanji kicking Luffy's butt and Luffy not moving and inch. Moreover, going on hunger strike and waiting on that particular spot unless Sanji returns. Nami slapping Sanji......Damn so much happened. And finally the tears rolling down.


Once again, its proved Luffy is best shonen manga Protagonist and Eiichiro Oda best mangaka


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2016)

Completed One Punch Man....awesome anime

when will the Season 2 come ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 20, 2016)

Future Trunks Arc has been completed today in DB Super. I have mixed feelings about the ending of this arc but Future Trunks and Goku Black have taken a special place in the heart of the fans. Story of this Arc has finally put DB Super on the level of DBZ. Leaks for next episodes [fillers] looks interesting. We need a little break and cool down time after this big Arc. Next Arc will start Dec 18 or Dec 25. I expect DB Super to run for a few years at-least considering the reception they have received. English Dub [Funimation] may start in January 2017 according to the leaks. Although, I really loved the voice acting of Nozawa and Miki for Goku Black and Zamasu. I doubt even English dub would sound so good for Goku Black and Zamasu. I didn't liked Sean Schemmel's voice acting for Goku Black in Xenoverse 2 but I feel he didn't got enough time to understand the Goku Black's character. I look forward to more good arcs such as this from DB Super in the coming years.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 20, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Future Trunks Arc has been completed today in DB Super. I have mixed feelings about the ending of this arc but Future Trunks and Goku Black have taken a special place in the heart of the fans. Story of this Arc has finally put DB Super on the level of DBZ. Leaks for next episodes [fillers] looks interesting. We need a little break and cool down time after this big Arc. Next Arc will start Dec 18 or Dec 25. I expect DB Super to run for a few years at-least considering the reception they have received. English Dub [Funimation] may start in January 2017 according to the leaks. Although, I really loved the voice acting of Nozawa and Miki for Goku Black and Zamasu. I doubt even English dub would sound so good for Goku Black and Zamasu. I didn't liked Sean Schemmel's voice acting for Goku Black in Xenoverse 2 but I feel he didn't got enough time to understand the Goku Black's character. I look forward to more good arcs such as this from DB Super in the coming years.



Ending was good imo as it gave a fitting end to Zamasu and also it was nice to see someone other than Goku finishing things up
English Dub will be good IMO as it has been for DBZ just Blacks Dub will be something to see 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2016)

Finished Watching

Tokyo Ghoul & Tokyo Ghout Root A

Excellent, anime and I really loved the BG music and its Title song

Any new season upcoming ?


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2016)

Watching Shokugeki no Soma(Food Wars)

Attack on Titan Season 2 is coming in April!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished Watching
> 
> Tokyo Ghoul & Tokyo Ghout Root A
> 
> ...


Tokyo ghoul root A one of the worst anime I have ever seen. Really bad adaptation.
1st season was good though


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2017)

Little Witch Academia started today. Watched 1st episode, very good. Face expressions stands out most.

The story is set in Harry Potter-esqe world but only witches are allowed. 

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16658&d=1483972473


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

Completed Shokugeki no Soma S1. Better than Yakitate Japan. 
Also completed Re:Zero. Hopefully there is a Season 2 because none of the main plot-lines were explained.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone watched Ajin Demi-Human ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

[youtube]dknHi-1KksI[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2017)

Should you watch One Piece

[youtube]2ZqnC-eVwrE[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2017)

rahulyo said:


> Anyone watched Ajin Demi-Human ?



Read the manga, decent story.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

One puch man anybody?
Is it going to available in English?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2017)

One Piece is the longest Anime...in one of the interviews with Oda mentioned that it will end in 2022



TigerKing said:


> One puch man anybody?
> Is it going to available in English?



Awesome anime..eagerly waiting for season 2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> One puch man anybody?
> Is it going to available in English?



Watch in original audio. Dubs ruin anime mostly.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch in original audio. Dubs ruin anime mostly.


Where? Manga Anime app?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Where? Manga Anime app?



Watch it on kissanime, read it on mangareader.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> One puch man anybody?
> Is it going to available in English?



It is available now!!

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch in original audio. Dubs ruin anime mostly.




*s2.firstpost.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Barney-380.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2017)

I Am a Hero manga finally concludes.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Finished* Mob Psycho 100*!! Wow!! What an Anime!! Loved from Start to Finish!! 1st One Punch Man and Now this, ONE is the man!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Just Finished* Mob Psycho 100*!! Wow!! What an Anime!! Loved from Start to Finish!! 1st One Punch Man and Now this, ONE is the man!!!



At first I didnt know that both are a work of same creator. When I started MP100 after watching OPM, I instantly figured that this should be the work of same guy who made OPM, coz of the art and character design.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 6, 2017)

Piyush said:


> At first I didnt know that both are a work of same creator. When I started MP100 after watching OPM, I instantly figured that this should be the work of same guy who made OPM, coz of the art and character design.



Yeah, it was apparent once you start to watch!! Also i loved how they called mob as 'mobu' in japanese!! It was funny n cute


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2017)

Naruto anime finally ended.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2017)

Half way through Kimi no Iru Machi. I have never read any romance novels. But to my surprise I am enjoying it more that I can admit. It's makes me mushy all over and I feel like a girl when it's gets really dramatic.   It has been an emotional rollercoaster for me . I find myself exploring new emotions that I did not think I had. Well. Tldr , i am enjoying it thoroughly. Does that make me weird ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Naruto anime finally ended.



Should've ended a decade ago. They won't stop milking it though.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2017)

Attack on Titan S2 ep 1 and Boku no Hero Academia S2 ep1 out yesterday.

BnHA will have 25 eps this time as compared to fewer ones from S1


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 2, 2017)

Attack on Titan S2 will have 12 episodes too half than S1.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 4, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Half way through Kimi no Iru Machi. I have never read any romance novels. But to my surprise I am enjoying it more that I can admit. It's makes me mushy all over and I feel like a girl when it's gets really dramatic.   It has been an emotional rollercoaster for me . I find myself exploring new emotions that I did not think I had. Well. Tldr , i am enjoying it thoroughly. Does that make me weird ?



Have you seen "The Garden of Words " ?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should've ended a decade ago. They won't stop milking it though.


Yeah,BorutoIsComingSoon

- - - Updated - - -



JojoTheDragon said:


> Half way through Kimi no Iru Machi. I have never read any romance novels. But to my surprise I am enjoying it more that I can admit. It's makes me mushy all over and I feel like a girl when it's gets really dramatic.   It has been an emotional rollercoaster for me . I find myself exploring new emotions that I did not think I had. Well. Tldr , i am enjoying it thoroughly. Does that make me weird ? 


DependsOnYourAgeIGuess


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Have you seen "The Garden of Words " ?


Not yet. Any particular reason for the recommendation ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah,BorutoIsComingSoon


WhyYouNoUseSpaceBar?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> WhyYouNoUseSpaceBar?


IDontKnowWhyItDoesn'tWorkHalfOfTheTimes.SomeBugIGuess.IdontDoThisIntentionally.SorryMods(@_@)

- - - Updated - - -

OmgIThereIsASpaceAfterISubmittedMyPost.IWIllUseSomeOtherBrowserHereafter.UsingChromeNow


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2017)

SpacebarSo2016


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2017)

[MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]: Are u using Tapatalk or Desktop ?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 5, 2017)

I am on Desktop. Ubuntu and Chrome.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> SpacebarSo2016


 but that wasn't intentional.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2017)

Boruto ep 1 is out. Got good reviews, more than expected. I might follow it until it gets sluggish like the previous series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2017)

Piyush said:


> *Boruto ep 1 is out.* Got good reviews, more than expected. I might follow it until it gets sluggish like the previous series.



Another instance of milking the zombie cow.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Another instance of milking the zombie cow.



I dunno man, no harm in watching a few eps to decide, though i heard that manga chapter comes out 1 per month, so thats kinda .... slow progress. I wonder how anime adaptation will go? Most likely, a bunch of fillers...which will kill the zombie cow again...


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2017)

Gonna Start Tokyo Ghoul.. How is it ?? Mixed reviews on MAL


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Gonna Start Tokyo Ghoul.. How is it ?? Mixed reviews on MAL


I didn't read the manga but liked the anime. Eagerly waiting for season 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Gonna Start Tokyo Ghoul.. How is it ?? Mixed reviews on MAL



Season 1 is excellent, Season 2 has bad reviews but still watchable


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 7, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Season 1 is excellent, Season 2 has bad reviews but still watchable



Oh okay, Thanks!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2017)

So which series you guys are watching/ going to watch this season? As for me, these are the ones worth watching
*
Boku no Hero Academia S2, Attack on Titan S2* - Pretty popular series, everyone knows about them.

*Alice to Zorokou : Fantasy, Action, Comedy* - The story revolves around a secret organization who are developing special girls with ability called "Dreams of Alice". One of the girls from the facility makes it out and meets this old man (protagonist) in this city. After some happenings, old man decides to allow the girl in his house as she has no where else to go. I liked the interaction between old man and the little girl. Series will be worth watching. BTW, visuals are good.

*Sakura Quest: Comedy, Slice of life*- A girl from country side went t Tokyo to get a job, but after numerous tries, she didnt make it. One day she gets a call from a adv company regarding some promotion and she was invited to be their "queen" for an event in some small village. Having nothing to do at the moment, she decided to do it. The aim of villagers is to revive the tourism in their small village once again, as it was years ago. BTW its the same team which made Shirobako I think, coz the character design felt exactly similar.

*Renai Boukun: Comedy, Ecchi, Parody*- An angel appears with a notebook named KISS NOTE in which the names of couple, if dont kiss in 24 hr, will lead to the death of, the angel..... also, regardless of the relationship before, the relationship will be as of lovers if they meet the condition. Its definitely not watchable with family members around. But it is hilarious for sure, worth checking in free time 

Other notable mentions:

*Rokudenashi Majutsu Koushi to Akashic Records: Comedy, Fantasy*- Cheap Konosuba replacement, but nonetheless, sort of funny with a not your usual MC

*Boruto*- Next generation Naruto series, the village is now somewhat modernized with technology. I personally didnt like much, it was so-so. Animations were good though, esp the parkour shown in the beginning.

*Eromanga Sensei: Comedy, Ecchi, School*- Its about a lil step sister who is a manga artist of some lewd series or dojuinshi and his brother doesnt know about it (I think, havent watched it yet). Also, this is from the same guy who made OreImo, go figure rest on your own.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2017)

Piyush said:


> So which series you guys are watching/ going to watch this season? As for me, these are the ones worth watching
> *
> Boku no Hero Academia S2, Attack on Titan S2* - Pretty popular series, everyone knows about them.
> _
> ...



BnHA S2: Watching it

AoT S2: Have read the chapters, this season will be slow as snail.

Boruto:  They're still trying to milk the zombie cow. Not going to watch this PoS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2017)

Anybody seen Bayonetta: Bloody Fate - Wikipedi


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2017)

Animax India is replaced by Sony Yay


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Animax India is replaced by Sony Yay



And the new channel has shitty cartoons.  Animax introduced me to many of my favorite Animes. RIP Animax.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2017)

People still watching(or even getting) Animax?I have not seen animax on DTH for years now.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2017)

It was on cable TV. Last anime I watched on Animax was Nisekoi. They were showing all the shows in bursts. In one week the whole season was finished. Now i know why they were showing it in bursts.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> People still watching(or even getting) Animax?I have not seen animax on DTH for years now.



They had refused to pay the DTH providers and hence removed. They came back on Tata Sky sometime last year. Dont know about other DTH providers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Gonna Start Tokyo Ghoul.. How is it ?? Mixed reviews on MAL


Read the manga. It's really good. The story in the manga is much better than the anime which diverges in an awkward way.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 20, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Read the manga. It's really good. The story in the manga is much better than the anime which diverges in an awkward way.



Should i avoid the anime then?? I am not into manga and have no idea to do so.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Should i avoid the anime then?? I am not into manga and have no idea to do so.


Watch it as well. The OP is captivating and has become one of my all time favorite songs!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Should i avoid the anime then?? I am not into manga and have no idea to do so.


Just watch the anime. Season 1 will pump you up. Then watch season 2. After that you will undoubtedly end up reading the manga.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 24, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Should i avoid the anime then?? I am not into manga and have no idea to do so.



If you are not into manga then just watch anime (both season) . It get hates because it didn't adapted the mange faithfully . Nevertheless the anime is awesome , with glorious ost and amazing


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2017)

Koe no Katachi is a nice movie

Too bad it came around when Kimi no na wa was already on a hype train globally otherwise this movie could also have got much needed attention.


----------



## Pasapa (May 23, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Koe no Katachi is a nice movie
> 
> Too bad it came around when Kimi no na wa was already on a hype train globally otherwise this movie could also have got much needed attention.



Where can i watch it? i cant find it anywhere...


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Where can i watch it? i cant find it anywhere...


Messaged you


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2017)

Bleach new anime is coming or not ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Bleach new anime is coming or not ?



Don't think so. I'll not be worth watching anyway. (Have finished the manga)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

Still it is always good to see fights animated(especially in fighting type shounens like bleach),It's hard to imagine goku vs freeza in manga form without the background music.I also hope that they make a last season for Bleach covering the last arc of manga.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2017)

Last arc of manga was what made the fans disappoint. They wont make anime of that arc at all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

I know but then worse arcs of even worse mangas than this have been made into anime,I just want it for the sake of continuity.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know but *then worse arcs of even worse mangas than this have been made into anime*,I just want it for the sake of continuity.



Makes sense since Pierrot made both Bleach and Naruto/Shippuden and the latter was just over rated crap.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Last arc of manga was what made the fans disappoint. They wont make anime of that arc at all.


At least the Arcs which are good can be made as Anime...I saw a fan made Bleach episode made from Manga and it was mind blowing, felt like a real anime.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know but then worse arcs of even worse mangas than this have been made into anime,I just want it for the sake of continuity.





Zangetsu said:


> At least the Arcs which are good can be made as Anime...I saw a fan made Bleach episode made from Manga and it was mind blowing, felt like a real anime.


Oh my bad my bad.  I am totally wrong here.

For some reason, I was thinking that Bleach ended with Aizen -Ichigo fight arc. 



Spoiler



But they did make that fullbringer arc in anime too, to finish Bleach anime (that arc I was thinking about in my mind, which disappointed many of us).

After that, the final story arc, known as 1000 years war arc I think in which Soul Society vs Quincy is shown.


 Yes that arc is worth making into anime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Makes sense since Pierrot made both Bleach and Naruto/Shippuden and the latter was just over rated crap.


You really hate Naruto  btw is it just the filler arcs(which I agree are bad) or the main story(I think it is still watchable compared to many series out there) & at least the main story concluded everything compared to some manga/anime which never even had a concluding end.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for adding spoilers Mod-chan  
I forgot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You really hate Naruto  btw is it just the filler arcs(which I agree are bad) or the main story(I think it is still watchable compared to many series out there) & at least the main story concluded everything compared to some manga/anime which never even had a concluding end.


Everything.
There was like 30% plot holes, 20% flashbacks, 30% fillers, 15% talk no jutsu and maybe 5% story in the anime. Manga is worse since Kishimoto stretched it too much.


Spoiler



Naruto, Sasuke should've died and not pull a Harry Potter like comeback



And now they are airing Boruto


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2017)

I liked Naruto(without fillers) more than Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Everything.
> There was like 30% plot holes, 20% flashbacks, 30% fillers, 15% talk no jutsu and maybe 5% story in the anime. Manga is worse since Kishimoto stretched it too much.
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I liked Chunin arc in naruto and the Akatsuki arc in Shippuden. After that they ruined it inside out.

And Toei is doing same with One Piece anime... with their ultra slow pacing and static face reactions to almost everything thats happening in the new world

I hope 10 years later Madhouse picks up One Piece and makes a remake just like they did with HxH


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2017)

Just read One piece chapter 867. This manga is getting very dark..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Just read One piece chapter 867. This manga is getting very dark..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Agreed


Spoiler



Seems like Linlin ate everyone near the table including Mother Caramel


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2017)

Spoiler



I hope she only ate Caramel and the children ran away the moment they saw her devouring mother


----------



## CRoyT (Jun 2, 2017)

tkin said:


> Hi guys, thread dedicated to all anime fans out there, post your all time favorite anime/cartoon shows and mangas here so we can all enjoy them.
> 
> I'll start:
> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood(Anime+Manga)
> ...


Beelzebub
SKET Dance
Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex
Tokyo Ghoul and Tokyo Ghoul:re
One Punch Man
Attack on Titan
Kangoku Gakuen


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2017)

One Piece chapter 868 



Spoiler



Damn, the plan has failed. I literally have no idea how will the story will go from this point.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 19, 2017)

Getting hyped with SnK S2...


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 19, 2017)

Attack on Titan S3 will come out in 2018. Hoping it doesn't get delayed.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Attack on Titan S3 will come out in 2018. Hoping it doesn't get delayed.


They have enough source material and they announced it officially. I hope they dont delay it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2017)

AoT S3 teaser


----------



## HackerX (Jun 21, 2017)

I use to watch anime until Animax was there.
Since then I could not find any other source for anime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2017)

You mean you couldn't find any source on internet?


----------



## HackerX (Jun 21, 2017)

I live in a rural remote village(in WB) where no broadband net available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2017)

HackerX said:


> I live in a rural remote village(in WB) where no broadband net available.


Not even BSNL?


----------



## HackerX (Jun 21, 2017)

Nope.
I only use mobile net for web browsing.
Thinking of buying a new 4G mobile because 4G data become way cheaper than before though wired net is is better and cheaper.
Sorry for off topic words.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2017)

Without internet it is not possible to watch anime in India using only cable TV.Still even 4G data is not going to be of much use with a 1gb/day limit.Ask any of your friend who has a good internet connection to download & give anime to you in a mobile hard disk.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2017)

HackerX said:


> Nope.
> I only use mobile net for web browsing.
> Thinking of buying a new 4G mobile because 4G data become way cheaper than before though wired net is is better and cheaper.
> Sorry for off topic words.


Since you stay in WB, try to find members of Kolkata Anime Club on FB who'll be willing to share anime with you. I hope you get cheap >2mbps truly unlimited broadband available in your locality soon.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2017)

HackerX said:


> Nope.
> I only use mobile net for web browsing.
> Thinking of buying a new 4G mobile because 4G data become way cheaper than before though wired net is is better and cheaper.
> Sorry for off topic words.


Damn, I actually feel bad for you. Internet these days have become like one of the basic necessities. At least I feel so, since I work in this field.
If you were living anywhere near Delhi, I could have helped you with this thing. I have a 500GB of external hard disk filled with 720p encoded anime series.
I have helped a few fellow members of TDF in sharing the steam backup of GTA 5, since it download size was too much for FUP internet users...


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

So, Crunchyroll started selling its anime series on Steam ?! Seems like Steam will become all-in-one platform after some years.


----------



## HackerX (Jun 22, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since you stay in WB, try to find members of Kolkata Anime Club on FB who'll be willing to share anime with you.


Thanks!
I will try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Damn, I actually feel bad for you. Internet these days have become like one of the basic necessities. At least I feel so, since I work in this field.


Hehe..correct
Food, Shelter, Cloth, Job & Internet


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> So, Crunchyroll started selling its anime series on Steam ?! Seems like Steam will become all-in-one platform after some years.



It's still streaming though. If it was downloadable I would have considered it.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> It's still streaming though. If it was downloadable I would have considered it.


You can download those episodes, if you watch from web browsers. Right?


----------



## HackerX (Jun 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since you stay in WB, try to find members of Kolkata Anime Club on FB who'll be willing to share anime with you. I hope you get cheap >2mbps truly unlimited broadband available in your locality soon.


Tried to join but KAC did not accept my request to join the group.
Pls if possible PM me few good source of small size encodes anime.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> You can download those episodes, if you watch from web browsers. Right?



No  you can't. Even if you could it's not intended.


----------



## snap (Jul 22, 2017)

Fairy Tail finally ends.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 2, 2017)

Kind of late but finally watched Toradora. There's lots of stupid stuff in the anime but still it was overall entertaining. Well entertaining might not be the right word to describe it. Good character development from urusai, urusai, urusai to moichido, moichido, moichido 

There's some good music too:
21 Lost my pieces
【Hashimoto Yukari】- Ame iro Rondo



Spoiler


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2017)

It was a good watch. You may wanna try Sakurasou if you havent watched it already.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 3, 2017)

After watching Koe no Katachi, I am like


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> After watching Koe no Katachi, I am like


That ending music during the festival 

Its my phone ringtone


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 24, 2017)

What is best order to watch Monogatari series? Please post the sequence, so that it will be easier to connect the dots.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 24, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/3pxr83a.jpg


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess *Owarimonogatari Second Season* is the End of Monogatari Series.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2017)

Kimi no na Wa. Felt a bit overrated. Art, animation, music and presentation are great but the plot is too convenient. 8/10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2017)

That's something to be expected if you keep track of anime reviews over the time.In fact I have read that it was over hyped before even its release.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2017)

I personally liked Koe no Katachi more than Kimi no na wa


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 17, 2017)

Koe no Katachi plot is much more practical than Kimi no na wa. On the other hand, both Animes are unique with their animation, music and art which are equally appriciable.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 17, 2017)

Completed Owarimonogatari II, Perfect and smooth Ending.



Spoiler



Just curious, if Araragi and Shinobu's vampiric bond is broken, then Shinobu now will start eating human again? Correct me if I am missing something.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah would've have given Kimi no na wa 7/10 if not for the presentation.



Spoiler


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks like steam is bringing in more anime.

Toradora! on Steam

NA in our country.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2017)

July 2018

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2017/10/DNTfOH3V4AAIVzA-720x989.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> July 2018
> ~snip~


I've read the manga. It's gone from Good to OK to mehh to I don't care now. (personal opinion)


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well the whole story is riding on the mystery. So if the mystery flops then the whole story flops.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Well the whole story is riding on the mystery. So if the mystery flops then the whole story flops.


The pacing is too slow. I lost interest in it more than 6 months ago.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2017)

I stopped AoT manga at ch.85 & will continue it only after it is finished.It is my rule to not leave any manga unfinished once I start it & it is finished though I may take much more time if it becomes too boring.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Manga just lost its charm. I followed it diligently till 93 & then like @SaiyanGoku said I-dont-care. I experienced this kinda feeling with Claymore too.


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2017)

Attack on titan manga is just getting interesting imo.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought they are trying to keep manga and anime release parallel. What the hell. Why so many articles over internet tell same thing!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2017)

Started watching DB again, right from Ep 1.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2017)

Piyush said:


> I personally liked Koe no Katachi more than Kimi no na wa


yup same here...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Looks like steam is bringing in more anime.
> 
> Toradora! on Steam
> 
> NA in our country.


Steam is becoming a real good platform ... hope its fair for every publisher...


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 11, 2018)

Flash said:


> Started watching DB again, right from Ep 1.


Is it in english language??? DB Super?


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Is it in english language??? DB Super?


Original DB (w Eng sub) from kissanime.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2018)

New season is here. Some series which Im watching (which I think are worth watching)

*Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cEWJRHB.png


Rom-com*
My personal favorite. Revolves around a girl Katagi who keeps bullying this kid (in loving way) in her classroom Nishikata. And no matter how much this guy tries to get revenge, trying to make her fall into his traps...it all fails. 

*Violet Evergarden*
*Drama Fantasy*
Since its from Kyoto animation, we can expect some top tier visuals. It revolves around a girl who used to be a soldier, now is working in a postal service company due to some post war events. 

*Yuru camp
Slice of life , Comedy*
Cute girls doing cute things, while camping. Nice visuals. 1st episode was fine, can be watched when you dont have anything else to watch.

*Citrus
Comedy Drama Yuri*
Ok dont judge me for the yuri tag. Watch it to decide. I watched it and liked it for the comedy and "plot"

*Special mention:- *Pop Team Epic (yet to watch), Overlord SII (havent watched its 1st season)


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2018)

In last two months I have seen few animes.

Made in Abyss : The animation is really good, all cute looking characters. But the series is slightly dark, and it keeps getting better as the story progress.

Kao no Katachi : Really great voice overs. Story is normal but does hold good twists. Must watch 

Stiens:Gate : Started off really slow, I was losing interest in each and every episode until I finished 10 episodes. Thank God I didn't give up on watching this series. Its based on time travel, a guy who claims to be "mad scientist" but is actually a decent guy. But theres alot more about this character and the story. One of the best animes I have seen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2018)

I think you meant Koe no Katachi.Also if you liked Steins Gate then try the below series,it deals with scientific concepts much better than Steins Gate but that's probably why it is also not as popular.In fact I found it to be better than Steins Gate(but then I do have some basic understanding of quantum physics).
Noein: Mou Hitori no Kimi e


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol I have no clue about quantum physics. But will give this a try for sure.
And sorry for the typo, it is koe no Katachi.

I also watched Haikyuu and Kuroku no Baske and really enjoyed every bit of those. 


Please Suggest some animes from recent times. Will add those to my watch list.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 16, 2018)

Food Wars Season 3 was kind of short but there is a bit of plot progression. Logic took a nosedive this season.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Food Wars Season 3 was kind of short but there is a bit of plot progression. Logic took a nosedive this season.


Manga has always been better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Lol I have no clue about quantum physics. But will give this a try for sure.
> And sorry for the typo, it is koe no Katachi.
> 
> I also watched Haikyuu and Kuroku no Baske and really enjoyed every bit of those.
> ...


What type of anime you like?Also Quantum Physics is basically opposite of common sense(e.g.one thing in two different places at same time).


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2018)

I have been watching animes other than love stories. I mostly like Comedy Action. One punch so far the most hilarious in recent times for me. Otherwise it is FMA. Hero no academia, Haikyuu, kuroku no baske, area no kishi, hungry heart. In serious ones I liked Made in Abyss, Code Geaas, Death Note, Erased, Attack on Titans and few more.

So basically I don't watch any series which has goes beyond 100 episodes, as most likely it contains fillers. I loved bleach for its fighting style and Naruto for the lots of things but fillers really spoiled all the fun and I am still irritated with this fact. I still don't know the ending of the both the series. May be someday I will gather the courage.

Suggest some recent times animes as I really like the new animation, especially in Haikyuu.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> So basically I don't watch any series which has goes beyond 100 episodes, as most likely it contains fillers. I loved bleach for its fighting style and Naruto for the lots of things but fillers really spoiled all the fun and I am still irritated with this fact. I still don't know the ending of the both the series. May be someday I will gather the courage.


Don't bother with Bleach, manga ending was boring and confusing. As for Naruto, it should've ended with everybody dying in ninja war.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Try Air Master & Mutsu Enmei Ryuu Gaiden: Shura no Toki both are a bit old but both are the best martial arts/realistic looking fighting anime I have seen.You can also try Beelzebub which is quite funny fighting anime though anime only covers around half of the manga.

For some good serious & thought provoking anime try Shinsekai yori

For some "badass invincible protagonist" try Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei


----------



## icebags (Jan 17, 2018)

vegetan final flash was quite nice previous week, and i thought SSBLB transformation would be kind of spectacular. it was not bad, but could be better.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I have been watching animes other than love stories. I mostly like Comedy Action. One punch so far the most hilarious in recent times for me. Otherwise it is FMA. Hero no academia, Haikyuu, kuroku no baske, area no kishi, hungry heart. In serious ones I liked Made in Abyss, Code Geaas, Death Note, Erased, Attack on Titans and few more.
> 
> So basically I don't watch any series which has goes beyond 100 episodes, as most likely it contains fillers. I loved bleach for its fighting style and Naruto for the lots of things but fillers really spoiled all the fun and I am still irritated with this fact. I still don't know the ending of the both the series. May be someday I will gather the courage.
> 
> Suggest some recent times animes as I really like the new animation, especially in Haikyuu.


There are some series which you can try.

*Death Parade*- Suspense, Drama, Psychological- An original project by Madhouse
*Durarara- *Supernatural, Action- Its gor 4 seasons I think and still going on. You should try 2 episodes and decide (though it gets better and better)
*Hunter x Hunter*- Action, Supernatural- My personal recommendation. Its like 150 episodes or something but none of them is a filler. Its one of the best shonen series out there. IF you can afford to devote time  ,then I definitely suggest you to watch this.
*JoJo's Bizzare adventures*- Action, Mystery, Adventure- Its got not your usual art style , but its fun. Story is interesting. Its also got around 100 episodes counting all seasons so far.
*Konosuba* - Comedy, Adventure, Supernatural, Alternate universe- A nerd dies and is sent to other world where he is given a task to kill the Demon lord. He gathers a team for doing so. And its worth watching them figure out what to do.
*Noragami*- Action, Supernatural, Comedy- 2 seasons. Good action and light comedy. 
*Re:ZERO*- Action, Fantasy, Dark- This was one of the best series in 2017. Using a pretty different concept of death, this anime become very much popular from its episode 1 itself. Definitely worth trying.
*Gurren Lagann*- Action, Fantasy- Some over the top action. But a very popular series.

Special mentions:

*Monogatari series*- I usually dont recommend it to everyone. Because its style is very unique. And half of the viewers leave it because they find it difficult to understand whats going on. But its one of my fav series, if you can manage to hold a few episodes, Im sure you will watch it till its completion. There is a particular watch order for this one. Just google it and you will find it. There have been many Reddit charts as well for it.

*One Piece*- A very long series. Almost reached 900 eps. The anime do contains fillers and sad thing is anime also suffers with slow pacing, But still its considered one of the best series out there. IF you are interested but dont want to spend that much time, there is another way to watch it. *OnePace. * Google it and you will find what you need.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Terra formars has become my favourite over the past few weeks.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2018)

icebags said:


> vegetan final flash was quite nice previous week, and i thought SSBLB transformation would be kind of spectacular. it was not bad, but could be better.


SSB*LB* - what's LB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2018)

Flash said:


> SSB*LB* - what's LB?


Limit Breaker


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow! There is a lot to watch!! Will certainly give them a try. I thought Gurren Lagann is a long series as many animes of those times are quite lengthy. I liked One Piece but had to give up for same reason I gave up Naruto.

Thank you @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 @Piyush for the suggestions. Guess my anime watchlist is done for this year. Now I have started Noein : The other self, suggested by whitestar_999.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Gurren Lagann is usual 25 episodes series & trust me you won't find a "manlier god level power mecha" series than it.In fact the title of this thread(giga drill breaker) is from Gurren Lagann only(added it myself  ).


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Wow! There is a lot to watch!! Will certainly give them a try. I thought Gurren Lagann is a long series as many animes of those times are quite lengthy. I liked One Piece but had to give up for same reason I gave up Naruto.
> 
> Thank you @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 @Piyush for the suggestions. Guess my anime watchlist is done for this year. Now I have started Noein : The other self, suggested by whitestar_999.


As far as One Piece goes, like I said, you can try OnePace version. Its a community made product. In short, OnePace removes all the fillers and cut shorts the slow pacing scenes/ repeting scenes. And they have made the video files available on their website in form of torrents (which i legal as far as I know). Each file comprises of 1 full arc. I havent checked it but people say it reduces the video duration to like 60-70%


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2018)

Reached latest chapter in Haikyuu!! 
I hope they make the S4 soon because there is enough content and I want to see those new opponents in action so much...


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2018)

Why not someone update the 1st post with "list of anime's to watch" like the PC game suggestion thread updated by gameranand ? 
It'll be helpful for newbies, who are into anime.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 17, 2018)

any short anime series like maid sama?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> any short anime series like maid sama?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 26 episode long which is usual for an anime series,short series is 13/12 episodes(excluding those series which air 12/13 episodes as season 1 & remaining 12/13 episodes as season 2).


----------



## icebags (Jan 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Limit Breaker



yup. but i also have high expectations on frieza and gohan as well, hope they will also get to break some kind of limits. 

not sure about 18 though.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2018)

Reached latest manga chapter in Haikyuu!!, One Punch Man, Grand Blue, My Hero Academia apart from usual One Piece. 
Waiting for Haikyuu is the most painful...


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 26, 2018)

Just finished Anohana : The flower we saw that day .

Was kinda good.

Any more like koe no katachi?


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2018)

since DBS ending is about announced, people are totally on hype for the last few episodes. totally up for tomorrows HAKAI episode.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 7, 2018)

I finished Noein. Lots of technical terms were thrown but I had little clue about them. But I enjoyed the series. I felt the series couldn't decide on one main character and then supporting character. I was always confused as half of the series is strongly revolving around the girl. The 2nd half of the series is really good.

Also finished Gurren Lagann. I would say I am not that impressed as the main characters were falling in very obvious traps, though it was all for comic reasons I couldn't push myself to accept it. Good thing was the twist at the mid of the series , the fight scenes and Yoko.

Now I have started Re:Zero. Really impressed with just two episodes


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Why not someone update the 1st post with "list of anime's to watch" like the PC game suggestion thread updated by gameranand ?
> It'll be helpful for newbies, who are into anime.



Total agree with this !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2018)

^^Too much work & too much subjectivity(e.g.many people here hate naruto but it is one of the best all time hit anime series). People can simply see the all time highest rated series in sites like MAL & Anidb.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2018)

One Piece ch 900 
Wasnt expecting at all what just happened. And as usual , break next week after such cliffhanger...


----------



## icebags (Apr 27, 2018)

fan animes are pretty cool too..... with epic music playing & wow moments happening .....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2018)

One Piece Ch 903

OH BOY Where to even start!!! 



Spoiler



Luffy is now being called as 5th Emperor of the sea
Luffy bounty 1.5 billion
Sanji bounty 330 million, more than Zoro's
Sanji got RAID SUIT device
Nami captured ZEUS in her Clima-tact for herself
Reverie starting soon
Coby  now marine HQ captain
Wano arc follows


Best chapter in any manga past couple of years


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 5, 2018)

Was watching "SHIMONETA: A Boring World Where the Concept of Dirty Jokes Doesn't Exist" few days ago.
R+ anime with a long ass title.
If you are not used to R+ stuff don't read beyond this point.



Spoiler



Reached this point in the anime:
*i.imgur.com/OmeX7aE.png 
WTF? Damn.
This can happen only in anime....or so I thought...but then.
Sometime later in google newsfeed this came up.


Spoiler



Polish company introduces a new drink for the world — vagina beer


What the hell...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2018)

Started watching Code Gease Season 1


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2018)

Fall season started. Watching these ones:

Goblin Slayer : Fantasy, Action, Dark
18+ content, pretty dark. Worth watching if you can get over some "scenes"

Reincarnated as a Slime : Fantasy, Action, Comedy
The MC died and re-incarnated in another world as a Slime monster. Worth watching.

Bunny Senpai : Supernatural, Mystery
Unexpectedly good series this season despite its name and cover art. The story plot is intriguing and unique.  

One Piece ch : 921 : Kaido is here


Spoiler



*i0.wp.com/jaiminisbox.com/reader/content/comics/one-piece-2_58650da78040f/921-0-shutenmaru_5bc96453e3ade/16-17.png?quality=100&strip=all


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching Code Gease Season 1


My cousin made me watched first few episodes. It's really fast paced story!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 21, 2018)

Someone ping me when Steins;Gate 0 flac version is available as a pack.


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2018)

^ sure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Someone ping me when Steins;Gate 0 flac version is available as a pack.


Last part bluray release date is 28th Nov 2018 so expect bluray/flac versions to appear only after that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2018)

ico said:


> ^ sure.


Didn't know you also watch anime.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Someone ping me when Steins;Gate 0 flac version is available as a pack.


If you are referring to STEINS;GATE 0 Original Soundtrack then it is available with 80% cue


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2018)

Anybody saw Black Clover ?


----------



## snap (Dec 18, 2018)

Following the manga. ^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## chimera201 (Jan 31, 2019)

'Babu' in japanese accent


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> 'Babu' in japanese accent


  which anime is this


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 31, 2019)

Piyush said:


> which anime is this



Sankarea. 2012 anime.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 31, 2019)

Finished Bunny Senpai. It's cute. Kaede ❤.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Never thought someone could make a slice of life manga about "breasts"(no,this is not a typo) but as they say "rules are meant to be broken" so here it is:
Okusan

P.S. it also has cute little kids doing "kiddy stuff with breasts".


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2019)

Last anime I watched was Kimi No Na Wa, and I actually liked it. Good story and that overlapping timeline stuff that would make Christopher Nolan proud.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Finished Bunny Senpai. It's cute. Kaede ❤.


Im on ep 9, its been good so far. Kaede ❤


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Last anime I watched was Kimi No Na Wa, and I actually liked it. Good story and that overlapping timeline stuff that would make Christopher Nolan proud.


Now try A Silent Voice if you havent watched aready


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Last anime I watched was Kimi No Na Wa, and I actually liked it. Good story and that overlapping timeline stuff that would make Christopher Nolan proud.



Inception was good but was disappointed by Interstellar and Kimi no na wa.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Last anime I watched was Kimi No Na Wa, and I actually liked it. Good story and that overlapping timeline stuff that would make Christopher Nolan proud.


I would recommend this mini series

Boku dake ga Inai Machi

Also goes by the name, Erased


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I would recommend this mini series
> 
> Boku dake ga Inai Machi
> 
> Also goes by the name, Erased



I have seen its series adaptation on Netflix.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 3, 2019)

Spoiler



*image.myanimelist.net/ui/gcSya8onPajB6FLr_CNy96jNmo4btM6DFuC0bnUy0-NpFmFPU2mnOQrWb1z_Yilm


----------



## t-rEX (Feb 4, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


>


Have you seen this one?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2019)

t-rEX said:


> Have you seen this one?



Sasuke kills Sakura the most useless girl in the story. My life is fulfilled now


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 4, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Sasuke kills Sakura the most useless girl in the story. My life is fulfilled now


Why do you think so she is most useless?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Why do you think so she is most useless?



She doesn't do anything productive in the story most of the time. She just cries and whines.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2019)

Ivanka Trump left Hyderabad looking like an Indian Barbie doll



_
If it were sunny leone, id understand but come on, its ivanka trump. If I had to rate useless women in the world, in both fictional and non fictional context, *she would be somewhere close to sakura haruno.*_


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 4, 2019)

Naruto


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2019)

Sakura got the typical feminist treatment in Naruto, zero effort, all the power...
Only saving grace was in the puppet master ? fight.. Otherwise she's pretty consistent throughout the series as useless.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Sasuke kills Sakura the most useless girl in the story. My life is fulfilled now


Even I was angry on Sakura for such a Burden on Naruto


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 5, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> I have seen its series adaptation on Netflix.


Is it better than anime? 
I generally don't watch live action adaptations cause I don't feel like watching same story again withing same year. May be after 6-7 years. I did saw Bleach live action and liked it.
How many of you watch live action adaptations?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 10, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Is it better than anime?
> I generally don't watch live action adaptations cause I don't feel like watching same story again withing same year. May be after 6-7 years. I did saw Bleach live action and liked it.
> How many of you watch live action adaptations?


Haven't seen Anime so can't comment on that.


----------



## Ameypawase (Feb 25, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Is it better than anime?
> I generally don't watch live action adaptations cause I don't feel like watching same story again withing same year. May be after 6-7 years. I did saw Bleach live action and liked it.
> How many of you watch live action adaptations?


seen/read anime ,manga and live action movie didn't like any one of it . story wise action wise it was good in anime and manga.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


>


Japanese people don't like when you say Naruto to them that's quite offensive to them.They think that it as disrespect.The only anime they like is One Piece and girls like Gintama


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 12, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> *Japanese people don't like when you say Naruto to them that's quite offensive to them*.They think that it as disrespect.The only anime they like is One Piece and girls like Gintama


Why ?? They seem quite ok with Naruto mentions in the video. 
Also, FMA-B isn't as popular in Japan as it is outside??this one is actually shocking


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Why ?? They seem quite ok with Naruto mentions in the video.
> Also, FMA-B isn't as popular in Japan as it is outside??this one is actually shocking


when I talked to one guy over telegram he was quite frustrated that I only know Japan by Naruto anime nevertheless I was mentioning it too much too maybe he got triggered


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> when I talked to one guy over telegram he was quite frustrated that I only know Japan by Naruto anime nevertheless I was mentioning it too much too maybe he got triggered


That guy might be pissed off by hearing too much Naruto..but that isn't the same with other Japanese people


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 13, 2019)

Asking random people on the street doesn't seem like a good idea to derive even remotely good results.

Here are Japan's Top 100 Favorite Anime of All-Time: Part 2


> Japanese TV station *NHK* shared the final results for the massive Best Anime 100 fan survey. The survey ran from January 8 to March 31 as a celebration of 100 years of anime. Fans could choose from over 10,000 anime titles and could cast up to three votes a day, but could only vote for a specific series once a day.
> 
> 600,000 votes were cast, and the results give a picture what (mostly) modern anime series Japanese fans love. The voting spread was not released per title, just the rankings.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2019)

^One Punch Man isn't in the list!! Woah!


----------



## snap (Mar 14, 2019)

They got shit taste lol


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2019)

Has anyone here seen Tiger and Bunny? On myanimelist I didn't see it in top 50. Is it really that funny?? 

May be its dialogue which are way funnier actually while listening rather reading it in different language. May be that's why the Tiger and Bunny is ahead of OPM.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Has anyone here seen Tiger and Bunny? On myanimelist I didn't see it in top 50. Is it really that funny??
> 
> May be its dialogue which are way funnier actually while listening rather reading it in different language. May be that's why the Tiger and Bunny is ahead of OPM.


its not an anime


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 15, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> ^One Punch Man isn't in the list!! Woah!


When it will be available in English..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 15, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> its not an anime


Tiger & Bunny


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Has anyone here seen Tiger and Bunny? On myanimelist I didn't see it in top 50. Is it really that funny??
> 
> May be its dialogue which are way funnier actually while listening rather reading it in different language. May be that's why the Tiger and Bunny is ahead of OPM.



Watch and tell us how it is.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 16, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> When it will be available in English..


Ah I misunderstood. I thought that survey was done only in Japan.



chimera201 said:


> Watch and tell us how it is.



Yeah I will post about it after I finish it. Though, it will take a lot of time. Sigh.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2019)

Season 2 in April


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2019)

i watched season 1 have mixed feelings about it lets hope season 2 would be good.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2019)

Attack on Titan Season 3 is excellent


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Attack on Titan Season 3 is excellent


I was reading manga and dropped it because it got slow and boring. Is anime really that good (like the first episode was)?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> i watched season 1 have mixed feelings about it lets hope season 2 would be good.


I was watching S02E08 and a co-worker wanted to watch it too, even when he didn't know what it is. Now, I have to give him all the episodes tomorrow. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2019)

why they stopped the episode 8 at a cliff hanger though, now we will have to wait  whole week for that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2019)

icebags said:


> why they stopped the episode 8 at a cliff hanger though, now we will have to wait  whole week for that.


Don't open unless you want to be spoiled


Spoiler



Are you sure? 



Spoiler



This is final warning! 



Spoiler



Don't blame me now 



Spoiler



After hearing Suiryu's cry for help, Saitama comes to his rescue and confronts Bakuzan. Bakuzan taunts Saitama and brags about his strength before angrily recounting his Charanko identity, much to the latter's confusion. Then Bakuzan launches a series of attacks on Saitama but they have no effect. Meanwhile Saitama tries to recall where he met Bakuzan but is unable to do so. Nevertheless, he effortlessly kills Bakuzan with one punch.

Saitama introduces himself to Suiryu. The latter thanks Saitama and warns him of the Monster Association. He also asks Saitama to hide from Gouketsu. Upon learning that Gouketsu was a martial arts master, Saitama proceeds to follow after the monster. Suiryu tries to stop him, but fails. Suiryu states that there will be more people that will need Saitama in the future. Elsewhere, Genos retreats after being one shotted by Gouketsu.

Meanwhile, Saitama kills Gouketsu with a punch. Moments later, Gouketsu's decapitated head comes flying into the stadium and lands in front of Suiryu. Saitama requests the dumbfounded Suiryu to keep his participation in the tournament a secret. Suiryu tells Saitama that he wants to become a great hero. He asks Saitama to take him as a disciple but the hero bluntly refuses.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was reading manga and dropped it because it got slow and boring. Is anime really that good (like the first episode was)?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Season 2 was OK but Season 3 is awesome and its on-going with every new episode on Monday


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2019)

Poster for Weathering With You, new film from the maker of Kimi No Na Wa.
*i.redd.it/kco1fdcf90131.jpg


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't open unless you want to be spoiled
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i clicked the spoiler tags, but did not read it. i will see saitama doing it himself !


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2019)

Completed My Hero Academia till S2.


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2019)

: Master ! please tell me what do I lack,Master ? 
: Ummm power, isn't it ? 
: Thank you Master !

- what a magnificent show it was.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 10, 2019)

icebags said:


> : Master ! please tell me what do I lack,Master ?
> : Ummm power, isn't it ?
> : Thank you Master !
> 
> - what a magnificent show it was.


Ah man. I feel like that one delay in telecast killed the joy. We were left at cliff hanger on  episode 8 and then because of the delay I was even more excited to watch the episode but then the episode felt like it got over in 5mins. Really, that's all the fun I had. This was for most of the episodes. Hypes too much at the end of episodes, next episode has only 2 mins of content which audience wanted to see after a week of wait. The episodes were good. Garou character was actually more fun to watch and felt like had more screen time than Saitama. Ending should have been better? Or at least they should showed one super fight of Saitama. Not just one punch, man.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 10, 2019)

I was watching Vinland Saga to see what was all the hype about. In first episode I literally felt like is this remake of the Vikings series?


----------



## icebags (Jul 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ah man. I feel like that one delay in telecast killed the joy. We were left at cliff hanger on  episode 8 and then because of the delay I was even more excited to watch the episode but then the episode felt like it got over in 5mins. Really, that's all the fun I had. This was for most of the episodes. Hypes too much at the end of episodes, next episode has only 2 mins of content which audience wanted to see after a week of wait. The episodes were good. Garou character was actually more fun to watch and felt like had more screen time than Saitama. Ending should have been better? Or at least they should showed one super fight of Saitama. Not just one punch, man.


mid season breaks are more common i guess, i are to be expected every now and then. i kinda liked gaoru too, but this anime theme goes like, the villains get their build up time for babling, they get lots of highlight, then then they meet saitama, they get crushed in a second, with single punch, like a bug. that is the sarcastic theme or concept, whatever u say.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ending should have been better? Or at least they should showed one super fight of Saitama. Not just one punch, man.


Read the manga then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2019)

icebags said:


> mid season breaks are more common i guess,


That wasn't a mid season break, some othe program hijacked OPM's slot.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Read the manga then.


After finishing the anime I did start the manga but I won't go beyond the chapters which are same as Season 2 ending because I just like the animation more and want to see the animated series spoiler free. Or you mean to say the anime has different ending than manga??



icebags said:


> mid season breaks are more common i guess, i are to be expected every now and then. i kinda liked gaoru too, but this anime theme goes like, the villains get their build up time for babling, they get lots of highlight, then then they meet saitama, they get crushed in a second, with single punch, like a bug. that is the sarcastic theme or concept, whatever u say.


I get the main theme, which is actually a parody of super hero stories but I liked season 1 more, we did see Saitama in more action and the jokes were better too. To me, the series had more talk for entire episode, then 2 mins of real action after a wait of 1 week. Only exception was last few episodes. May be next time I will watch series only after all the episodes are out.

Also, anyone following Kimetsu No Yaiba? This is surprising! I didn't expect anything from the series and started it randomly. But it is turning out to be one of the well made and most entertaining anime. Same was for Dororo with its unique story, I haven't seen this story in anime before.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> After finishing the anime I did start the manga but I won't go beyond the chapters which are same as Season 2 ending because I just like the animation more and want to see the animated series spoiler free. Or you mean to say the anime has different ending than manga??


No, both are same. I didn't like this season's opening song though. Nothing can replace first season's opening song.


----------



## icebags (Jul 12, 2019)

no great fan of season 2 opening song either. btw, i watched season 1 after starting to watch season 2.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2019)

AoT - S3 totally out in Kissanime?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2019)

Flash said:


> AoT - S3 totally out in Kissanime?


yes


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 18, 2019)

Some sad news:
33 dead after arson attack at Kyoto Animation studio, dozens injured - The Mainichi



> An arson attack at a Kyoto Animation studio on the morning of July 18 has left 33 people dead, police and firefighters said, making it the worst such attack in Japan in decades.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2019)

^this is really sad news. The police is yet to question him according to reports.



> Latest reports say the man is not a former employee - but eyewitnesses say he appeared to be angry with the animation studio.
> 
> They said he ran away from the building towards a nearby train station after the fire started but fell to the ground. Some reports said he was pursued by employees of Kyoto Animation.
> 
> ...



Arson attack at Japan anime studio kills 26


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2019)

This is like the worst killing incident for Japan since World War II. R.I.P.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh dayum, have not been following this thread lol
will catch up


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 26, 2019)

Finished One Punch Man S2. Garou looks like Vegeta from DBZ. King rumble . Animation quality dropped this season. Even the OP consists of still frames with just panning/zooming/rotation, no actual animation. Same problem with Food Wars. On the other hand fanservice content increased - blizzard, tornado, dominatrix...



Spoiler



A long episode where Garou beats up heroes left and right. And then suddenly,

Saitama: Oh hey, I finally found you. I've been looking for you.
Garou: [thinking] Reinforcements? Is he a hero too? I've never seen him before. Must be some nameless bottom-ranker. He's probably trying to catch me so he can climb up the ranks. Well I'll strike first.
[Garou does a chop attack on Saitama's shoulder]
[ground shatters]
Saitama: Huh? What's the big idea? Who the hell are you? You trying to rob me? Don't interfere with my shopping.
[Saitama' does a chop attack on Garou's shoulder]
[Garou faints]
Saitama: [shopping] Excuse me, can I get this.
Shopkeeper: That'll be 3000 yen.
Saitama: That's sorta expensive.

The way Saitama talks (the japanese VA) is just


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Animation quality dropped this season


Different studio this time.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those type of conversations and turn of events actual jewel part of OPM. some people work hard for their whole life, they get a lot of attention, dialogues and screentime. but, in the end, it doesn't even matter.....


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2019)

Rewatching Air Gear. Can't believe I saw this on TV back when I was a kid. I guess it was the censored version. Don't remember most of it but remember the soundtrack and the ED.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2019)

Anime Name : Given
I don't know if anyone is watching here, but among all the popular airing animes, there's one series which isn't the usual Harem story. It has all the tense of drama and romance but with a hint of Comedy. So far the current MAL rating is apt according to me.
En en Shoubotai, Kimetsu No Yaiba and Vinland Saga are the most gripping animes so far of this season.

Also, recently I saw Bakemono No Ko movie, I was awestruck by the animation quality! Must watch anime movie.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2019)

Did anybody watch Dr.Stone?
its' getting good reviews.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 30, 2019)

Flash said:


> Did anybody watch Dr.Stone?
> its' getting good reviews.


I am following it since day 1. It started out really good. Last few episodes are kind of boring but overall it's been good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2019)

*Your Lie in April *

Slow paced. Awesome music. Final episode was amazing.


----------



## icebags (Oct 6, 2019)

*Shinchou Yuusha / Cautious Hero *is looking promising. They have released first episode in youtube and it was amazing. The RPG/MMO game concept is super fun !!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2019)

snap said:


> it's like you are letting the trolls win



I'm back, guys! Nice to see this place is still alive and well.

Is anyone watching the Legend of the Galactic Heroes remakes? What about the ongoing JIFF? Next stop is Chennai.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm back, guys! Nice to see this place is still alive and well.
> 
> Is anyone watching the Legend of the Galactic Heroes remakes? What about the ongoing JIFF? Next stop is Chennai.


Nice to see you back.

Already seen the classic 110 episodes OVA so not even going to touch this 12 ep+3 movies compressed version. JIFF? you mean Jaipur International Film Festival,what's that got to do with anime or are they showing some anime movies there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2019)

Japanese Film Festival. Accidentally added the I.

JAPANESE FILM FESETIVAL

Re- LotGH: Did you watch the gaidens and the classic films? You should if you haven't. Also the Production IG version is not grandiose but it's not bad.


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm back, guys! Nice to see this place is still alive and well.
> 
> Is anyone watching the Legend of the Galactic Heroes remakes? What about the ongoing JIFF? Next stop is Chennai.



Welcome back!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Japanese Film Festival. Accidentally added the I.
> 
> JAPANESE FILM FESETIVAL
> 
> Re- LotGH: Did you watch the gaidens and the classic films? You should if you haven't. Also the Production IG version is not grandiose but it's not bad.


 And here I was wondering how Jaipur film festival fits in anime thread. I watched only the 110 ep OVA & initial 2-3 movies(expanding first few episodes),not gonna watch gaiden etc because I usually don't watch such long side stories focused on main/important side characters especially if main story is already ended in a perfect way. Same reason I will probably skip the modern remake(I could have considered it if it was at least similar in length to original ova).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah that's a shame. There were some pretty interesting supporting characters in the gaidens that weren't a part of the main series.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Japanese Film Festival. Accidentally added the I.
> 
> JAPANESE FILM FESETIVAL
> 
> Re- LotGH: Did you watch the gaidens and the classic films? You should if you haven't. Also the Production IG version is not grandiose but it's not bad.



kolkata is last.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2019)

icebags said:


> kolkata is last.


??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2019)

He means in the JFF, Kolkata will get its screenings at the very last.


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2019)

Finally completed, Kimetsu No Yaiba. 
Eagerly waiting for the movie, next year.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2019)

Episode 6 of Special 7 done.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 12, 2019)

Been warming up with animes of sports genre : Slam Dunk, Ahiru No Sora and Hoshiai No Sora, and waiting for next part of the Haikyuu's. 
Ahiru No Sora and Hoshiai No Sora are unexpectedly good with latter one gets a bit dark at times. I cannot describe better without spoiling.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2019)

What about Ace wo/o Nerae?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What about Ace wo/o Nerae?


I didn't know about this series until now. I have stopped watching animes from 90s and before nowadays, because of animation quality. I am watching Slam Dunk only because it was recommended everywhere in sports genre. Apart from this, I have completed GTO, from that era, as well cause of high recommendations. After seeing animations in Haikyuu, Kimetsu No Yaiba, MHA etc, it is so hard to go back old animations and still enjoy.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2019)

Haikyuu best anime in sports genre so far for me


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I didn't know about this series until now. I have stopped watching animes from 90s and before nowadays, because of animation quality. I am watching Slam Dunk only because it was recommended everywhere in sports genre. Apart from this, I have completed GTO, from that era, as well cause of high recommendations. After seeing animations in Haikyuu, Kimetsu No Yaiba, MHA etc, it is so hard to go back old animations and still enjoy.


Well that's the definition of classics,they stay relevant even with passage of time.It all depends on whether the content of old anime can override your preference of animation style.GTO is a classic so even with its old style animation it is still far better than most modern anime series in my opinion.Take for example,Fist of the North Star anime.Even with its old school animation I doubt any modern anime series can match to its main character's "manliness" in terms of its actions & dialogues( Urban Dictionary: omae wa mou shindeiru Gurren Lagann comes a bit close).

Btw a funny comparison I read about Fist of the North star anime on anidb(& I agree  )
Hokuto no Ken - Anime - AniDB


> Kenshiro's eyebrows alone kick Naruto's and Bleach asses. Watch it or else.... OMAE WA MO SHINDEIRU !!!!



Watch the original epic scene:





Also watch this scene from series belonging to same franchise(I find it a bit similar to Monica Bellucci famous "ahem" scene in _Shoot ‘Em Up(watch it if you haven't already))




_
GTO main character imitating kenshiro





Lucky star anime parodying kenshiro signature dialgoue:


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2019)

GTO anime have one of the funniest faces


----------



## snap (Nov 14, 2019)

Piyush said:


> Haikyuu best anime in sports genre so far for me


Watch Slam Dunk.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I didn't know about this series until now. I have stopped watching animes from 90s and before nowadays, because of animation quality. I am watching Slam Dunk only because it was recommended everywhere in sports genre. Apart from this, I have completed GTO, from that era, as well cause of high recommendations. After seeing animations in Haikyuu, Kimetsu No Yaiba, MHA etc, it is so hard to go back old animations and still enjoy.



The 80s was the golden age of anime. To some extent the 90s as well. There was no pre-set formula and people were creating genre-defining stuff. Now there's so much content it is mostly filled with formulaic incomplete LN adaptations. Plus a lot of poorly done CG really takes away from modern visuals.



Piyush said:


> GTO anime have one of the funniest faces



Read the manga when you can. It's much better.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2019)

I actually enjoyed GTO but that was the last. Slam Dunk for it's time is certainly good.
I have heard about the Fist of North Star but haven't seen yet. May be in future when I finish Slam Dunk. It is so hard to follow a anime series which have more than 50 episodes.

Edit : another anime I forgot to mention from that time is Berserk. It was so intense!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The 80s was the golden age of anime. To some extent the 90s as well. There was no pre-set formula and people were creating genre-defining stuff. Now there's so much content it is mostly filled with formulaic incomplete LN adaptations. Plus a lot of poorly done CG really takes away from modern visuals.
> 
> Read the manga when you can. It's much better.


Ya, I have read it, the manga was better than the anime adaptation.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 14, 2019)

This music from Berserk (1997) is just so good.






The anime doesn't have much animation in it but it still gets the job done in conveying the message.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The 80s was the golden age of anime. To some extent the 90s as well. There was no pre-set formula and people were creating genre-defining stuff. Now there's so much content it is mostly filled with formulaic incomplete LN adaptations. Plus a lot of poorly done CG really takes away from modern visuals.


Exactly,nothing worse than watching an anime based on an incomplete LN that too not properly adapted.



TheSloth said:


> Edit : another anime I forgot to mention from that time is Berserk. It was so intense!


There is a running joke in manga/anime community,people hope to see berserk finish in either their lifetime or author's lifetime whichever is earlier


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2019)

*Demon Slayer * anybody ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *Demon Slayer * anybody ?


Tanjiro vs Rui was awesome with the CGI effects, especially when he used the fire dance


----------



## Neo (Nov 23, 2019)

Damn that Netero vs Meruem was hype. I distinctly remember having goosebumps throughout the fight sequence.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2019)

Now playing.


----------



## Neo (Dec 4, 2019)

Anybody watching Chihayafuru? It finally got a season 3!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm waiting for someone to release timings for the Blu-ray Inuyasha release. Not picking up anything new until I finish InuYasha or Bleach.

Also I'm really sad at Netflix for removing most of the seasons after I finished the first 26 episodes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm waiting for someone to release timings for the Blu-ray Inuyasha release. Not picking up anything new until I finish InuYasha or Bleach.
> 
> Also I'm really sad at Netflix for removing most of the seasons after I finished the first 26 episodes.


You mean the original 167 ep series? I think it's better to just watch the dvd version as bluray for such long series will take a lot of time & even then it will probably be an upscale.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 5, 2019)

The blu-ray is already out. I have access to the source media. I just need subtitles for it. If I had time I could do the sub timing myself with previously released versions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The blu-ray is already out. I have access to the source media. I just need subtitles for it. If I had time I could do the sub timing myself with previously released versions.


Strange,there is no BD info on anidb & no group bluray release either.If you are interested then you can offer the BD upload to sub groups to see if anyone can take up this project.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2019)

It's a very recent remaster. I'm sure that the ones who are interested are already onto subbing it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2019)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It's a very recent remaster. I'm sure that the ones who are interested are already onto subbing it.


Then you just have to wait,or you can time the sub yourself & offer the release as a one man fansub group


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah, it's just a case of time.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2019)

10 Must-Watch Anime Coming In 2020


----------



## Neo (Dec 6, 2019)

^I highly doubt  thatlist coz it didn't include haikyuu season 4


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeap, Hypkyuu season 4 is my most anticipated series in 2020


----------



## Neo (Dec 6, 2019)

Just thinking about season 3 gives me goosebumps. I hope the S4 lives up to it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

Nostalgia: Giant Robot on Doordarshan Fun Time


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2019)

Neo said:


> Just thinking about season 3 gives me goosebumps. I hope the S4 lives up to it


Ya man. That Tsukki moment


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Nostalgia: Giant Robot on Doordarshan Fun Time


Yeah! had downloaded all episodes watched till Ep 15


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah! had downloaded all episodes watched till Ep 15


Really where did you get them?
Any links will be appreciated much?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Really where did you get them?
> Any links will be appreciated much?


Don't remember from where I got. Downloaded long time back. Will check and see.


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah! had downloaded all episodes watched till Ep 15


One of the 80's kids Superhero shows. Apart from this one, i liked 'Super human cyber squad'.


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Really where did you get them?
> Any links will be appreciated much?


Check in Youtube itself. You may find few episodes, uploaded here and there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> One of the 80's kids Superhero shows. Apart from this one, i liked 'Super human cyber squad'.


Super Human is the one where the Kid sits in front of the TV and then appears as Super Human Samurai to fight the Monsters ?
I remember I used to watch this at 4 PM on DD Metro


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Super Human is the one where the Kid sits in front of the TV and then appears as Super Human Samurai to fight the Monsters ?
> I remember I used to watch this at 4 PM on DD Metro


Yes. you're right.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> One of the 80's kids Superhero shows. Apart from this one, i liked 'Super human cyber squad'.



Is that the guitar one that teleports into the computer or something? I have seen that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Is that the guitar one that teleports into the computer or something? I have seen that.


The main character had guitar, but not sure whether it teleports him into the grid. 
Someone uploaded all 53 episodes into Youtube.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2019)

I vaguely remember the opening song was something like "super human samurai..."


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2019)

Completed *Inuyashiki*, a different take on Superhero genre.
There are twists here and there, and ample amount of emotional moments.

Going to see the live-action movie version, on how it fares well than its anime counterpart.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2020)

Watched Gantz: O movie. This is what the new Final Fantasy movie Kingsglaive should have been.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Watched Gantz: O movie. This is what the new Final Fantasy movie Kingsglaive should have been.


Yeah... Gantz: O is an awesome movie with excellent plot and CGI. Anime lovers will definitely like it


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah... Gantz: O is an awesome movie with excellent plot and CGI. Anime lovers will definitely like it



The CGI wasn't as good as Kingsglaive but the fight choreography was great. In Kingsglaive I didn't even understand what was happening in the fights, they just overdid it. The plot is also better. And the most important part - it's not westernized.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2020)

But all that aside,Gantz manga had a seriously underwhelmed ending.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 8, 2020)

Rewatched Kyousougiga recently. It was fun.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 21, 2020)

I got all of the Legend of the Galactic Heroes novels that have been translated recently. Pretty excited to read them


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I got all of the Legend of the Galactic Heroes novels that have been translated recently. Pretty excited to read them


Nice. Btw are these novels same as anime/ova or are there some differences.


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2020)

Got this Anime in recommendation somewhere, and i accept it's a bit fun and sentimental.

*Rakshasa street*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice. Btw are these novels same as anime/ova or are there some differences.



I don't know yet. I've only gotten through the prologue of vol. 1 so far.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't know yet. I've only gotten through the prologue of vol. 1 so far.


Ok.Do update about your progress here. Did you buy these from abroad or got it from unofficial sources?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 22, 2020)

Sure. I bought them off sellers on Amazon and Flipkart, including Atlantic Publishers. I had some credit card reward points to redeem 

And just FYI, but Haika Soru is officially available in India because as a part of Viz Media they are distributed by Simon and Schuster over here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice.Which credit card btw.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 28, 2020)

Axis Bank Select. The reward ratio isn't that good. HDFC Bank's Regalia is much better. However I don't have an account in HDFC Bank so...

Also just got the Akira hardcover boxset (not unboxing it atm), Ghost in the Shell 1, 1.5 and 2 deluxe editions (boxset was unavailable) and I Want To Eat Your Pancreas.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Axis Bank Select. The reward ratio isn't that good. HDFC Bank's Regalia is much better. However I don't have an account in HDFC Bank so...
> 
> Also just got the Akira hardcover boxset (not unboxing it atm), Ghost in the Shell 1, 1.5 and 2 deluxe editions (boxset was unavailable) and I Want To Eat Your Pancreas.


Yeah,only good axis bank card is axis flipkart card(you should be able to get it since yoyu already have axis select card). Other good cards for online spends are sbi simplyclick card & icici amazon pay card.At least try to get one or all of these cards(you can get sbi simplyclick card against FD of min 20k with limit of 70% of FD with almost 100% guaranteed approval).

Are these boxset 100% same as Japanese version(I mean some design change specifically for India etc) ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 29, 2020)

The Axis Select does give me a complementary priority pass, although I don't think I have used it much. Business Class comes with lounge access anyway and I do get free domestic lounge access without Priority Pass anyway.

The annual fee is what ticks me off TBH.

Next year I am going to see if I can get a lifetime free Amex.

I did not buy those books in India, family got them for me from Kinokuniya in Singapore. Also I don't think manga is edited for an India release.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2020)

Attack on Titan : Final Season confirmed


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2020)

How is Mob Pyscho & Parasite ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Mob Pyscho & Parasite ??


Mob Psycho manga is good & hilarious though some may not like the art design. Parasite manga is also considered good. As for anime for these,they should be fine too considering the quality of source material.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok. on my watchlist.
Started watching Hunter X Hunter (1999)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok. on my watchlist.
> Started watching Hunter X Hunter (1999)


HxH 2011 by MadHouse is far much better


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2020)

Piyush said:


> HxH 2011 by MadHouse is far much better


I will watch the original first then compare with 2011


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2020)

Fair enough


Zangetsu said:


> I will watch the original first then compare with 2011


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2020)

Completed '*That time i got reincarnated as a Slime*'. Good to see a protagonist with incredible superpowers (especially Predator) and cool animation. 

Now started '*Ushio and Tora*', which i came across, after reading some article. Based on 2-3 episodes so far, it's like a buddy comedy series with supernatural spin, except that your buddy is a monster. Searched this thread for this anime, and seems nobody watched/commented about this.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 14, 2020)

Planning to watch *one piece s05* i have a long backlog with one piece


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2020)

Started Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (2012). Feels good. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (2012). Feels good.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Classic series,manga is good & still ongoing but not like Detective Conan as each manga part features a different Jojo from a different generation.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 1, 2020)

Finished watching the K series. It was alright, but the forced fan service cheapened the experience.

EDIT: Also Banana Fish is a must-watch. Don't be put off by the shojo tag on wikipedia. The plot is very mature and high quality, and there is no overt yaoi content.

Once Viz reprints the manga I will grab it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Finished watching the K series. It was alright, but the forced fan service cheapened the experience.
> 
> EDIT: Also Banana Fish is a must-watch. Don't be put off by the shojo tag on wikipedia. The plot is very mature and high quality, and there is no overt yaoi content.
> 
> Once Viz reprints the manga I will grab it.


Watched K first season years ago,will finish the 2nd season & movie later. Btw Viz reprints the manga? I thought they started doing digital prints for old manga as it is more cost effective & print is only used for latest/popular manga.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2020)

One of my friend has recommended me the following Anime, how is it ?
*Gintama
*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> One of my friend has recommended me the following Anime, how is it ?
> *Gintama*


Do you like gut-spilling comedy which sometimes can make your stomach ache and top level of trolling? Even serious arcs are way too good. It is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Btw Viz reprints the manga? I thought they started doing digital prints for old manga as it is more cost effective & print is only used for latest/popular manga.



They announced that they would reprint it. No word on when they will release it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2020)

How is  My Hero Academia ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is  My Hero Academia ?


Worth watching. I stopped reading manga a while ago during Meta Liberation Army Arc.


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2020)

MY dudes *Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai *is so good! I cant stop laughing xDD
sometimes though makes me nostalgic of things i didnt even do though. good romance and good comedy. 10/10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

Neo said:


> MY dudes *Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai *is so good! I cant stop laughing xDD
> sometimes though makes me nostalgic of things i didnt even do though. good romance and good comedy. 10/10


Seems good, may read the manga later in future.


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seems good, may read the manga later in future.


Yep will definitely do that !


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 1, 2020)

*torrentfreak.com/disney-obtains-new-dynamic-court-order-to-block-118-pirate-domains-200729/

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/animepiracy/comments/i19eti


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *torrentfreak.com/disney-obtains-new-dynamic-court-order-to-block-118-pirate-domains-200729/
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/animepiracy/comments/i19eti


I am hoping my small time ISP implement a dns ban else will need to use vpn.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, if you would like me to test on SS broadband\alliance can you provide complete list of websites to test on.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Hi, if you would like me to test on SS broadband\alliance can you provide complete list of websites to test on.
> 
> Thanks


I think the link is there on that reddit link where the guy also posted a tool which can bypass this ban. Check it out once.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 9, 2020)

The Supreme Court had once stated that only specific infringing URLs can be blocked. Why are the high courts engaging in wanton complete domain blocks?

Also, use HTTPS Everywhere on Firefox.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The Supreme Court had once stated that only specific infringing URLs can be blocked. Why are the high courts engaging in wanton complete domain blocks?
> 
> Also, use HTTPS Everywhere on Firefox.


It was caused by Disney as they now also own some licensed anime & most of these blocked sites are also related to some non-anime disney copyrighted stuff so you can say they are collateral damage in disney's efforts to block their pirated content in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It was caused by Disney as they now also own some licensed anime & most of these blocked sites are also related to some non-anime disney copyrighted stuff so you can say they are collateral damage in disney's efforts to block their pirated content in India.


Damn capitalist Mickey mouse


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2020)

If you could redo the Alphabet, how would you do it in Anime style?
This is for a personal project. Please fill this: Anime alphabet

Please try to keep one character/object per alphabet


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2020)

Started watching  _Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba_.

Sound effect and cinematography is awesome. So, is the content.


----------



## Neo (Oct 12, 2020)

RIP horriblesubs. You were so good. Idk how to anime now


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching  _Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba_.
> 
> Sound effect and cinematography is awesome. So, is the content.


Finished Season 1 and it was epic. This is how an Anime should be 26 Episodes and No Fillers. 
Eagerly waiting for Season 2 now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2020)

Neo said:


> RIP horriblesubs. You were so good. Idk how to anime now


I actually found out about this from your post as I never paid attention to horriblesubs. For me a true fansub release is one where people actually translate japanese to english based on their own understanding of language & not by ripping subs from some other source.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2020)

Anybody watched* Jujutsu Kaisen* ?


----------



## Neo (Oct 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I actually found out about this from your post as I never paid attention to horriblesubs. For me a true fansub release is one where people actually translate japanese to english based on their own understanding of language & not by ripping subs from some other source.


Didn't horriblesubs do the translation themselves? 
I really likes them coz they had a fixed schedule and I could count on them for new releases always


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Neo said:


> Didn't horriblesubs do the translation themselves?
> I really likes them coz they had a fixed schedule and I could count on them for new releases always


No, never. They used upstream translation from the source, like Crunchyroll and Funimation.

Also, now my go-to is Erai-Raws.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2020)

Neo said:


> Didn't horriblesubs do the translation themselves?
> I really likes them coz they had a fixed schedule and I could count on them for new releases always


They actually named themselves horriblesubs probably because they were ripping official subs from crunchyroll(hence horrible because you know how a typical official sub is for majority of anime). They did started doing some minor fixes(like adding honorific like -san etc) for some of their later releases but mostly it was just ripping of official subs. That is also why they were very consistent & fast in their releases because once you setup a system to rip official subs then it is just a matter of few min to hour to release an episode just after its broadcast on official sources like CR.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody watched* Jujutsu Kaisen* ?


Watched few episodes. Was decent.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2020)

This season, only two series caught attention Noblesse(Feels a little slow) and DanMachi S3(This also feels lackluster). On the other hand last season, Re:Zero S2 part 1 was really good.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Watched few episodes. Was decent.


Really, just decent? I was planning to start this since it has the second highest rating amoung this seasonal animes, next to Haikyu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Really, just decent? I was planning to start this since it has the second highest rating amoung this seasonal animes, next to Haikyu.


Never go by ratings alone for any anime series & always check the reviews of source material if anime is based on it. In this case it is a manga & on mangaupdates there are only 6 reviews in 1 year meaning it is not as popular.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never go by ratings alone for any anime series & always check the reviews of source material if anime is based on it. In this case it is a manga & on mangaupdates there are only 6 reviews in 1 year meaning it is not as popular.


I have so far found ratings on MyAnimeList to be true for my taste. Since I am lazy, I rarely read reviews of anime and blindly go with ratings and it has worked out well so far. But I usually read reviews of TV/Online shows and movies if ratings are high and only then decide if it's worth watching or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I have so far found ratings on MyAnimeList to be true for my taste. Since I am lazy, I rarely read reviews of anime and blindly go with ratings and it has worked out well so far. But I usually read reviews of TV/Online shows and movies if ratings are high and only then decide if it's worth watching or not.


I just see the first page reviews on mangaupdates if any anime is based on manga. You prefer MAL over anidb for ratings/reviews?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I have so far found ratings on MyAnimeList to be true for my taste. Since I am lazy, I rarely read reviews of anime and blindly go with ratings and it has worked out well so far. But I usually read reviews of TV/Online shows and movies if ratings are high and only then decide if it's worth watching or not.


Few of the animes, I have watched, justify their ratings. Lot of them are underrated. But few top rated ones, lets just say are not just for me.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I just see the first page reviews on mangaupdates if any anime is based on manga. You prefer MAL over anidb for ratings/reviews?


How does anidb work? Ratings seems low of few animes compare to MAL ratings. I never bothered to check anidb actually since I already made an account on MAL to track anime and also to integrate login over AnymeX mobile app. 
How is anidb better than MAL?



gagan_kumar said:


> Few of the animes, I have watched, justify their ratings. Lot of them are underrated. But few top rated ones, lets just say are not just for me.


You are right about those few. Shield Hero was one of the most recent where hype and initial ratings were really high and I ended up investing time in this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> How does anidb work? Ratings seems low of few animes compare to MAL ratings. I never bothered to check anidb actually since I already made an account on MAL to track anime and also to integrate login over AnymeX mobile app.
> How is anidb better than MAL?


I actually use only anidb for the most part, the main reason being like its name suggests it is more of a database & it indeed has the best data base of all anime releases(fansub & official) so those who prefer to research which release to get & compare various releases this is the best place. Also the reviews on anidb are more detailed & its tags assigned to various anime releases also help in comparing. Just try it yourself by seeing anidb page & review of some anime series. Also keep in mind that a 6-7 rating on anidb is passable enough to give a show a try but in my experience it is better to focus more on review rating than avg rating.e.g. Check the Shield Hero anidb page, the short recommendations on main page & the reviews on review page.
*anidb.net/anime/13246


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I actually use only anidb for the most part, the main reason being like its name suggests it is more of a database & it indeed has the best data base of all anime releases(fansub & official) so those who prefer to research which release to get & compare various releases this is the best place. Also the reviews on anidb are more detailed & its tags assigned to various anime releases also help in comparing. Just try it yourself by seeing anidb page & review of some anime series. Also keep in mind that a 6-7 rating on anidb is passable enough to give a show a try but in my experience it is better to focus more on review rating than avg rating.e.g. Check the Shield Hero anidb page, the short recommendations on main page & the reviews on review page.
> *anidb.net/anime/13246


I see. It will take some time for me to get used to this, but I will definitely give it a try. I saw the rating on the review page and people have given 3-4 rating to Shield Hero which seems apt


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I see. It will take some time for me to get used to this, but I will definitely give it a try. I saw the rating on the review page and people have given 3-4 rating to Shield Hero which seems apt


Check out the review of "thatanimesnob" on reviews page. Here is the direct link:
*anidb.net/anime/13246/review/10481This guy is a real "critic", he rarely give any recent anime show a good rating & chances are that any "trending" show will be trashed by him  All his highly rated shows are old classic anime or old underrated anime with very few recent anime.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 18, 2020)

Watched Parasyte the maxim. There are a lot of plot conveniences in the story. But it managed to entertain me till the end since that is what matters - 8/10.

Also the thing in which the parasytes come in looked like coronavirus. It's getting to me 

*thumbs.gfycat.com/AmazingSlightHornet-max-1mb.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Watched Parasyte the maxim. There are a lot of plot conveniences in the story. But it managed to entertain me till the end since that is what matters - 8/10.
> 
> *Also the thing in which the parasytes come in looked like coronavirus. It's getting to me *
> 
> *thumbs.gfycat.com/AmazingSlightHornet-max-1mb.gif


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 18, 2020)

To be fair, coronaviruses are called that because of their "coronas" which is latin for crown. The protrusions on the surface are what give them their name.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 18, 2020)

Coronavirus be like


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 24, 2020)

Another - supposed to be horror, found it funny and stupid - 6/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2020)

*www.cartoonbrew.com/licensing/luck...tles-including-demon-slayer-movie-200211.html
_Mugen Train has been a runaway success in Japan, grossing around $300 million in two months _


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2021)

Started watching Fullmetal Alchemist.....and its awesome!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Started watching Fullmetal Alchemist.....and its awesome!


Old version which deviates from manga midway or Brotherhood version which faithfully follows the manga till the end?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2021)

The best way to watch old version till 15 and then new one. But watch both


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Old version which deviates from manga midway or Brotherhood version which faithfully follows the manga till the end?


Old version of 2003
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullmetal_Alchemist_(TV_series)
Thankfully there are only 3 filler episodes in this one


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Old version of 2003
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullmetal_Alchemist_(TV_series)
> Thankfully there are only 3 filler episodes in this one


Both versions are good but old version is much more depressing.


----------



## icebags (Feb 8, 2021)

There are quite a few isekai anime on air atm. Got hooked. Isekai concept is amazing.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 12, 2021)

icebags said:


> There are quite a few isekai anime on air atm. Got hooked. Isekai concept is amazing.


what's that concept?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 13, 2021)

Allu Azad said:


> what's that concept?


Isekai


----------



## icebags (Feb 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Isekai



 



Allu Azad said:


> what's that concept?



*i.redd.it/8jmtfelrqwf41.jpg

you can start with Mushoku Tensei.  its currently ongoing in Muse Asia channel in youtube. new episode every week.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2021)

anybody remember this :

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet_and_the_Planeteers


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody remember this :
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Planet_and_the_Planeteers


I think I have seen all the episode but now I it will be funny to watch again. Unless the story is dark


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2021)

icebags said:


> *i.redd.it/8jmtfelrqwf41.jpg
> 
> you can start with Mushoku Tensei.  its currently ongoing in Muse Asia channel in youtube. new episode every week.


Honestly I kinda disliked Mushoku Tensei,  he's a 30 y/o man in a child's body him having sexual thoughts about 8 y/o kids is just weirding  me out. It doesn't help that the narration is by his 30 y/o self too.

Kuno desu GA, nani ka? I'm liking very much.
What other anime are u guys watching this season?


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2021)

Logging in, after a long time. 
watching this now - Karakuri Circus (TV)


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 25, 2021)

I am watching  Shinsekai yori . i just can't predict story of this anime, no clue where it is going.


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am watching  Shinsekai yori . i just can't predict story of this anime, no clue where it is going.


One of my fav! You can also checkout Land of the Lustrous


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 25, 2021)

Neo said:


> One of my fav! You can also checkout Land of the Lustrous


Thanks! Added in watch list. I am always on lookout for serious anime.

And on that note, anyone is watching Attack On Titans last season?


----------



## khalil1210 (Feb 25, 2021)

Neo said:


> What other anime are u guys watching this season?


Jujutsu Kaisen
Attack on titan final season



TheSloth said:


> And on that note, anyone is watching Attack On Titans last season


Yes. The anime is so good. The story is crazy right now. New episode is released every sunday


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 25, 2021)

Flash said:


> Logging in, after a long time.
> watching this now - Karakuri Circus (TV)


Great choice! I just wish it lasted a bit longer :<


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 27, 2021)

Guess what showed up today 

*i.imgur.com/t8pYKN7.jpg


----------



## icebags (Mar 2, 2021)

Neo said:


> Honestly I kinda disliked Mushoku Tensei,  he's a 30 y/o man in a child's body him having sexual thoughts about 8 y/o kids is just weirding  me out. It doesn't help that the narration is by his 30 y/o self too.
> 
> Kuno desu GA, nani ka? I'm liking very much.
> What other anime are u guys watching this season?



you are right. i was excited after watching first ep, but how the events are unfolding, meh. anyways, it still seems like having well designed plots, i guess.
apart from it, watching re:zero - starting life in another world and also that time i got reincarnated as a slime.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Guess what showed up today



what is there inside ?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Guess what showed up today


Another Mecha figurine?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope, this is the Armored Trooper Votoms Perfect Soldier Box. Basically it contains five CDs of the Votoms franchise music, and another 20 blu rays with _all_ of the Votoms TV shows, OVAs and films remastered in high definition.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nope, this is the Armored Trooper Votoms Perfect Soldier Box. Basically it contains five CDs of the Votoms franchise music, and another 20 blu rays with _all_ of the Votoms TV shows, OVAs and films remastered in high definition.


How much it cost, must be significant!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 4, 2021)

Buy yours today!

*www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/矢立肇/dp/B08KTLP593/
Amazon took a 23000 yen import fees deposit and another 3100 yen for shipping. I received my package within 4(!) days of shipping via DHL Express.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Buy yours today!
> 
> *www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/矢立肇/dp/B08KTLP593/
> Amazon took a 23000 yen import fees deposit and another 3100 yen for shipping. I received my package within 4(!) days of shipping via DHL Express.


Is that really Rs.66k(assuming import fee deposit was over & above list price+shipping fee with no extra customs duty) ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes, the fees were over and above the list price.

Do bear in mind that the list price includes Japanese taxes which are deducted during checkout.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes, the fees were over and above the list price.
> 
> Do bear in mind that the list price includes Japanese taxes which are deducted during checkout.


How did you paid for it, I mean was the transaction charged in yen because if that was the case then most cards have a 3.5% forex markup fee which is significant for such amount transaction. There is onecard(search for same in google play store) which has just 1% forex markup charge(but reward points are not much) & which you should be able to easily get(it is completely paperless process). There is also DCB niyo global prepaid card with zero forex markup(visa currency conversion charges still applicable though).
*www.goniyo.com/leisure/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

Guys where are you watching anime these days? Actually I want to watch Black Butler but cannot find where to watch.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Buy yours today!
> 
> *www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/矢立肇/dp/B08KTLP593/
> Amazon took a 23000 yen import fees deposit and another 3100 yen for shipping. I received my package within 4(!) days of shipping via DHL Express.


Were there any extra charges by Indian Customs? If not so I would really want to get some Bleach merchandises from Amazon japan.


Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> How did you paid for it, I mean was the transaction charged in yen because if that was the case then most cards have a 3.5% forex markup fee which is significant for such amount transaction. There is onecard(search for same in google play store) which has just 1% forex markup charge(but reward points are not much) & which you should be able to easily get(it is completely paperless process). There is also DCB niyo global prepaid card with zero forex markup(visa currency conversion charges still applicable though).
> *www.goniyo.com/leisure/


I paid using Niyo Global, yes.



pkkumarcool said:


> Were there any extra charges by Indian Customs? If not so I would really want to get some Bleach merchandises from Amazon japan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


The import fees deposit covers the customs charges. The carrier sends the bill to Amazon. If I were to receive the bill I would have not received the package in 4 days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Were there any extra charges by Indian Customs?





Extreme Gamer said:


> Amazon took a 23000 yen import fees deposit and another 3100 yen for shipping.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys where are you watching anime these days? Actually I want to watch Black Butler but cannot find where to watch.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Need some inpur about that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2021)

Black Butler is in Netflix


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 6, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Need some inpur about that.


The blu ray boxsets should be available.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Black Butler is in Netflix


Not available on Netfix india


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Not available on Netfix india


Then look into anime websites. you will get it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Then look into anime websites. you will get it.


Its not even available on Crunchyroll idk why.
Btw which websites do you stream anime these days as we know k**anime got down.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2021)

I mostly use A*imepahe,An*flix and Twist moe. Earlier I was using A*imekisa but that was blocked by Indian govt recently.


pkkumarcool said:


> Its not even available on Crunchyroll idk why.
> Btw which websites do you stream anime these days as we know k**anime got down.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I mostly use A*imepahe,An*flix and Twist moe. Earlier I was using A*imekisa but that was blocked by Indian govt recently.


A*imepahe is also blocked for me


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> A*imepahe is also blocked for me


It's working for me at present. Which ISP you have? I am using ACT Fibernet.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> It's working for me at present. Which ISP you have? I am using ACT Fibernet.


I am using VI hotspot.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok. Then try A*iflix, A*ime freak or twist moe.


pkkumarcool said:


> I am using VI hotspot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> A*imepahe is also blocked for me


use VPN to access it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> use VPN to access it.


Free vpns not giving enough speed to stream getting buffering inbetween very annoying.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Free vpns not giving enough speed to stream getting buffering inbetween very annoying.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Use Tor and download the video. Buffering will irritate you.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Free vpns not giving enough speed to stream getting buffering inbetween very annoying.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


are you watching on mobile or PC? What resolution you using?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am watching  Shinsekai yori . i just can't predict story of this anime, no clue where it is going.


Oh shit that was good! It started very slow with leaps in time inside anime after every 4-5 episodes, which made it a bit confusing for me but by the end I was in complete sync with the anime. The story progress picks up pace with each episode. Lot of things happens in last 10 episodes. People who love serious animes must watch this.
My rating is 8/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2021)

How is Fairy Tail ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Fairy Tail ?


Someone told me fairy tail and sailor moon cater to *****philes.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Fairy Tail ?



its a great anime to watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> are you watching on mobile or PC? What resolution you using?



I am asking for both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Fairy Tail ?


I will not suggest anyone to watch DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail and One Piece because of sheer number fillers. And even if we take the main story arc, there are better anime to watch than these.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am asking for both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are fine with watch anime at low resolution, say on mobile, try gogo anime. Or just download anYme X app and use it to stream through multiple sources on phone.
Try a*ime twist with and without VPN.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I will not suggest anyone to watch DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail and One Piece because of sheer number fillers. And even if we take the main story arc, there are better anime to watch than these.


These are mainstream anime like basics that everyone is expected to have watched He can leave fillers I also did the same.


Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I will not suggest anyone to watch DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail and One Piece because of sheer number fillers. And even if we take the main story arc, there are better anime to watch than these.


OK. then how is Seven Deadly Sins ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> These are mainstream anime like basics that everyone is expected to have watched He can leave fillers I also did the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Yes, I will skip the fillers . But is it worth watching ?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> OK. then how is Seven Deadly Sins ?


Season 1 was good
2 was ok
3 was bad
so I dropped this series. Except very few good story points, this anime is disappointing.


----------



## Neo (Mar 9, 2021)

Good coz I only watched season 1 and don't plan on watching others


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2021)

Not any good anime to watch ?
How is Black Clover ?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Not any good anime to watch ?
> How is Black Clover ?


Boku No Hero series is quite good.
Legendary One Punch Man is a must watch if you have not seen already. 
Demon Slayer was massive hit last year
and most anticipated anime of this year, Attack On Titans series should not be missed by anyone.

I am avoiding black clover since this also has lots of episodes, possibly fillers too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Not any good anime to watch ?
> How is Black Clover ?


Try maid sama If you like short romance anime's
Also Steins Gate is a must watch if you like time travel SciFi anime's.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Boku No Hero series is quite good.
> Legendary One Punch Man is a must watch if you have not seen already.
> Demon Slayer was massive hit last year
> and most anticipated anime of this year, Attack On Titans series should not be missed by anyone.
> ...


I watched aot 4-5 episodes and skipped it as I read bad reviews online. 4 years Later season 3 comes and loved by everyone.
Have you watched it?? What's different ie s03?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I watched aot 4-5 episodes and skipped it as I read bad reviews online. 4 years Later season 3 comes and loved by everyone.
> Have you watched it?? What's different ie s03?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


I hate the style of story telling is opted by the anime/manga. Everything in slow motion, just before the climax, characters gets flash back to their past. Every time they went out of the wall, it was their "best chance and last hope of humanity" and everyone cheers for that, every time. But season 3 has something which no one expects and its also good! that is why s03 has such high ratings.. I literally dropped the series at s02 but came back just because of high ratings of s03. Season 04 was as good as its predecessor and final season seems to be going as good as s03(since I saw few reviews and MAL rating). You will not be disappointed is all I can say. 
I cannot tell you what's different without spoiling it. Give s03 as shot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I watched aot 4-5 episodes and skipped it as I read bad reviews online. 4 years Later season 3 comes and loved by everyone.
> Have you watched it?? What's different ie s03?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


I have completed Demon Slayer and AOT S3
Season 3 is EPIC!!!
One punch man S2 is bad is what I heard (only seen S1)


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I have completed Demon Slayer and AOT S3
> Season 3 is EPIC!!!
> *One punch man S2 is bad is what I heard* (only seen S1)


Yeah but still watch it before S03 comes out since the story line will continue there. At present we don't have any news about S03.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I hate the style of story telling is opted by the anime/manga. Everything in slow motion, just before the climax, characters gets flash back to their past. Every time they went out of the wall, it was their "best chance and last hope of humanity" and everyone cheers for that, every time. But season 3 has something which no one expects and its also good! that is why s03 has such high ratings.. I literally dropped the series at s02 but came back just because of high ratings of s03. Season 04 was as good as its predecessor and final season seems to be going as good as s03(since I saw few reviews and MAL rating). You will not be disappointed is all I can say.
> I cannot tell you what's different without spoiling it. Give s03 as shot.


can i skip s02 and watch s03 directly?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> can i skip s02 and watch s03 directly?


No! If You like to follow the story line then don't skip S02. S03 picks up right where S02 left so you won't understand few things about some important characters and story arc in S03.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2021)

Anybody seen this ?

*www.imdb.com/title/tt12227418
*www.imdb.com/title/tt12343534


----------



## khalil1210 (Mar 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen this ?
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt12227418
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt12343534


God of high school has lots of fights. If you like fights and tournament arcs in general you will like it.

Jujutsu Kaisen is next big shonen anime. It is about evil spirits and sorcerers. The sorcerers try to exorcise evil/cursed spirits. Just watch first two episodes, you will get hooked into it. 

Both are from mappa and the animation/fights are so good in these series


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> God of high school has lots of fights. If you like fights and tournament arcs in general you will like it.
> 
> Jujutsu Kaisen is next big shonen anime. It is about evil spirits and sorcerers. The sorcerers try to exorcise evil/cursed spirits. Just watch first two episodes, you will get hooked into it.
> 
> Both are from mappa and the animation/*fights are so good in these series*


In God of High school or Jujutsu Kaisen?


----------



## khalil1210 (Mar 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> In God of High school or Jujutsu Kaisen?


both


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2021)

Just came across this and thought I would share here : Shakunetsu Kabaddi


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 24, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Just came across this and thought I would share here : Shakunetsu Kabaddi


Never knew there is such anime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt5439612

Has anybody read BLAME! manga ? heard lot of appraise on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2021)

Started watching Baki (2018) - Fights are awesome in this one 
Some characters resemble Sagat from Street Fighter and Feng Wei from Tekken

Doppo Orochi is amazing 
*baki.fandom.com/wiki/Doppo_Orochi


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2021)

^Baki started out really well but could not hold its own excitement and feeling of rush as the story proceeds in each season.
Kengan Asura is its direct rival. So don't miss this one. Though it has less episodes, personally i liked it more than Baki.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 19, 2021)

Any Manga(not anime) suggestions of newbies? 

I only saw one anime, oregairu(snaf). For some reason couldn’t continue it. 

So now I will insist on reading and go for manga.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Any Manga(not anime) suggestions of newbies?
> 
> I only saw one anime, oregairu(snaf). For some reason couldn’t continue it.
> 
> ...


BLAME! manga


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2021)

Watching Hunter X Hunter (2011) 
Till now it was all good but couldn't grasp the Chimera Ant Saga. WTF!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Any Manga(not anime) suggestions of newbies?
> 
> I only saw one anime, oregairu(snaf). For some reason couldn’t continue it.
> 
> ...


what kind of story you like?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> what kind of story you like?



Crime, mystery, comedy, Sci-Fi and something that might not be guesses in half way through.



Zangetsu said:


> BLAME! manga



I liked this. It has good plot.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Crime, mystery, comedy, Sci-Fi and something that might not be guesses in half way through.


One and One Punch Man
Attack On Titans
Tokyo Ghoul
Monster
Death Note - but anime is really well made so you watch anime instead of reading manga if you want to.


----------



## Neo (Apr 21, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Watching Hunter X Hunter (2011)
> Till now it was all good but couldn't grasp the Chimera Ant Saga. WTF!!!


That was the best part! So many exciting fights


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2021)

Neo said:


> That was the best part! So many exciting fights


No complaints on Fights. They are awesome. But author could have replaced the Ants with Aliens or so. Felt brainless a bit


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Crime, mystery, comedy, Sci-Fi and something that might not be guesses in half way through.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this. It has good plot.


OnePiece digital colored edition


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2021)

*Hunter X Hunter (2011) - 9/10*
Top 10 anime to watch. Excellent story and marvelous ending. I am so moved by _Komugi_, really touched my heart. 
Also, the Reina story was emotional.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Hunter X Hunter (2011) - 9/10*
> Top 10 anime to watch. Excellent story and marvelous ending. I am so moved by _Komugi_, really touched my heart.
> Also, the Reina story was emotional.


I kinda didn't like the ending. I read online that ending was rushed for this. And this also stretches the story a bit longer than it needs to, so I didn't like it overall but the main story and climax of each story arc is really good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 24, 2021)

*comicbook.com/anime/news/berserk-kentaro-miura-creator-dies-54/
@Nerevarine You were following the manga right ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

Now can you all tell about the following Animes :

Cowboy Bebop
Hajime no ippo 
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## TheSloth (May 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Now can you all tell about the following Animes :
> 
> Cowboy Bebop
> Hajime no ippo
> Yu Yu Hakusho


All are good animes. I have seen almost 50+ episodes of Hajime no Ippo and it was good. Had to drop because I got busy somewhere else.
Cowboy Bebop is known as a classic. You should watch. I started but had to drop just after 2 episodes cause of other commitments. Sigh ...
I have seen Yu Yu Hakusho on Animax. Its good. But if you have already seen DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, One Piece or Fairy Tale, then you would not find it much entertaining since the story goes almost same way, till whatever episode I watched.


----------



## TigerKing (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Now can you all tell about the following Animes :
> 
> Cowboy Bebop
> Hajime no ippo
> Yu Yu Hakusho


Yu Yu Hakusho is a precursor to many of the shonen animes with tournament arcs. I saw some bits in Animax but watched it completely on Netflix early this year. The last story arc is hastened. But the 2nd story arc i.e. "Black Tournament Saga" is the best in the series and I wouldn't miss that. Highly recommended.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2021)

Ok.

How about this one:

*www.imdb.com/title/tt3398540/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt3398540/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


This is one of best sports Anime! The online ratings are all true for this one! A must watch even if one doesn't have interest in Volleyball!
Haikyuu and Kuroko no Baske are THE BEST SPORTS anime imo, though I have not seen other famous Tennis and Swimming animes.


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2021)

Is anyone watching Invincible here on Prime? I was blown away by Gore from the first episode. Started it because of all the memes around but I think I am hooked already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2021)

Anime Lovers... check this out 

The Man who created Legendary music in Anime

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirō_Sagisu


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2021)

Started Watching Berserk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Anime Lovers... check this out
> 
> The Man who created Legendary music in Anime
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirō_Sagisu


share the music link as well. I am yet to watch Evangelion so I am not familiar with this work.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Watching Berserk


I would advise against it Anime. go for manga. Anime s02 isnt liked by many. After the readomg tjhe reviews I decided to dropped the anime and pick manga later. 
S01 was just good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> share the music link as well. I am yet to watch Evangelion so I am not familiar with this work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2021)

Really excited for this one.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Really excited for this one.


As a He-Man fan i second this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2021)

*Resident Evil : Infinite Darkness - 6/10*

Not as good as the RE movies. CGI is also average.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2021)

*Record of Ragnarok *
Freaking awesome Anime. The Fights are awesome. Looking forward for Season 2


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 16, 2021)

After coming to recent controversy in India I was a bit intrigued but decided not to watch since it looks same like DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Baki, Kengan Ashura tournament style combat. Is it really worth watching?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> After coming to recent controversy in India I was a bit intrigued but decided not to watch since it looks same like DBZ, Yu Yu Hakusho, Baki, Kengan Ashura tournament style combat. Is it really worth watching?


Yes, it has controversy in India. Since it is all about Gods VS Human. And they have Shiva as well and other Greek Gods.
But Man the fights are really awesome. You gotta watch it to believe it. 
Season 1 - 12 Episodes - No Fillers - Marvelous Fights.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2021)

Completed Kengan Ashura Season 1



Spoiler



Fighter from Nepal Himalaya 


Spoiler



That too Gurkha Soldier     it was unnecessary


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2021)

Finished watching Seirei no Moribito (Guardian of the Spirit). If one wants break from high school based anime then this is a good watch.
A new story(according to me), bit slow paced but it has only 1 season.
My rating: 7/10


Spoiler: Summary



According to the myths, water demon has to be slayed to bring end to the droughts but the water spirit appears in emperor's son Chagum. The emperor decides to sacrifice his own son to save his empire from drought but prince's Mother wanted to save him. So she sends him away from the kingdom where prince will be safe under protection of a fighter. But what about the drought and water spirit? You need to watch it yourself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2021)

This is still the most energetic and born to fight Intro ever.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, it has controversy in India. Since it is all about Gods VS Human. And they have Shiva as well and other Greek Gods.
> But Man the fights are really awesome. You gotta watch it to believe it.
> Season 1 - 12 Episodes - No Fillers - Marvelous Fights.


like people have seen gods.so intolerant :]

ah i remember when it aired on cn,that music was never boring(DBZ),tho i didnt know what was goin on


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 30, 2021)

U guys have watched jujutsu kaisen also prolly yea?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 25, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> As a He-Man fan i second this.


Pretty disappointed as it is not good as i thought it would be.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 25, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Pretty disappointed as it is not good as i thought it would be.


The show releasing in 2 parts it seems. So we will get 5 more episodes I think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2021)

Demon Slayer Season 2 Started Airing from Oct 10  

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demon_Slayer:_Kimetsu_no_Yaiba_(season_2)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Demon Slayer Season 2 Started Airing from Oct 10
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demon_Slayer:_Kimetsu_no_Yaiba_(season_2)


i don't understand, is it just movie split into episodes or these are the continuation of Mugen Train?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2021)

_The season will run in two cours, with the first part titled *Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – Mugen Train Arc*, a seven-episode version of "Mugen Train" as seen in the film featuring new music and additional animation, which premiered on October 10, 2021_


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2021)

*image.myanimelist.net/ui/GF7XDt0emgwGG7X9Mesu6meqhzwgwIpm-Wu2JrLiqjjukCyPh2ql3BhL4zK_iYqM5Z837X3oeHIJkAsPBFqd-WlcLo8Ezb-J8Eo4osx4Txs


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2021)

I really stopped watching animes which have stories around school students. Sadly most of the anime are based on young children. It was good until I did not see so many of these.
In recent times I have seen only sports based anime which had school students and enjoyed watching it.


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 5, 2021)

Is clannad good?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 6, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Is clannad good?


It's okay, nothing special.

I guess you might like it if you want something cathartic but it's nowhere near the best in that genre.

Dango Daikazoku is a great song though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2021)

Demon Slayer Season 2 Entertainment District Arc Starts Dec 5, 2021 

*www.gamesradar.com/demon-slayer-season-2-release-date-news-trailer-story-mugen-train-cast/


----------



## icebags (Dec 5, 2021)

somehow i have become an isekai otaku it seems. keeping to watching these for more than last 2 years:

Sword art online (sao)
That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime
Re:Zero
Cautious hero
I've Been Killing Slimes for 300 Years and Maxed Out My Level
The World's Finest Assassin Gets Reincarnated in Another World as an Aristocrat
Yuan Long (Carp Reborn)
Gate: Thus the JSDF Fought
Mushoku tensei
Spirit chronicles
Welcome to Demon School! Iruma-kun
Anos Voldigoad 

somehow it feels kinda satisfying to watch this stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2021)

Demon Slayer Season 2 Episode 1 released.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2021)

Started watching Jojo's Bizzare Adventure on Netflix. Watched first two episodes of Phantom Blood so far. I felt the story pacing was a bit too fast for the first episode since so much story is told is so little time. But it seems to get more interesting from the second episode onwards.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm about 5 episodes into JJBA Phantom Blood. I see that a lot of the gore is hidden behind some black shading. Is it intentionally like this or is there some uncensored version of this available somwhere?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Is it intentionally like this or is there some uncensored version of this available somwhere?


Netflix probably has censored it. You can always find the uncensored ones from _other _sources.


----------



## icebags (Dec 25, 2021)

watched Overlord season 1 & Mieruko chan.
later one was a bit different concept though.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2021)

I have finally finished Seven Deadly Sins. It has 5 seasons and it goes downhill after season 2 but picks up back in season 5. Imo, it's not worth investing so much time in this. Initially I dropped it after watching Season 3 and I only came back to watch because I am fan of character Escanor and wanted to watch how the character develops. What a badass character. The storyline is so good but it just didn't click and it felt dragging quite a bit even though every season has it exciting moments.
Season 4 is interesting where it touches on the history of characters but nothing else is good in S04. In S05, it just feels drag apart from some fighting episodes, which also feels drag at one point. Sigh. 

My rating; 7/10(7 only because of S01 and S02)
Watch it only if you don't have anything else interesting to watch at the moment.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2021)

10 months to go @Zangetsu


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2021)

^^Woah  Damn this is something serious to look at


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2021)

I am thinking to restart it since they announced in the trailer that this will be the final arc.
Is Bleach really worth watching? Everyone talks about One Piece, Hunter X Hunter, Naruto etc but Bleach isn't spoken much about it, hence asking.
I dropped it because of sheer number of filler episodes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am thinking to restart it since they announced in the trailer that this will be the final arc.
> Is Bleach really worth watching? Everyone talks about One Piece, Hunter X Hunter, Naruto etc but Bleach isn't spoken much about it, hence asking.
> I dropped it because of sheer number of filler episodes.


Its one of the best anime to watch. good plot, story, bg music, fights and memorable characters 
you can skip the fillers


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Its one of the best anime to watch. good plot, story, bg music, fights and memorable characters
> you can skip the fillers


Yeah man, the music and fights were just awesome hence I want to watch it but dropped it after watching so many fillers. Same reason I had to drop Naruto.
Earlier I didn't know we can find fillers list and skip those.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2022)

Eagerly waiting for Record of Ragnarok Season 2. I don't know when Netflix will show the teaser trailer at least


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2022)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt10233448/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt13293588/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2022)

Finished One Punch Man Season 2.

Hope to see Season 3 soon


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 25, 2022)

Any news on when the Season 3 of OPM might be coming? The manga is going _crazy_ I am holding myself back to read instead of watching anime. If the anime is not coming this year also then I will begin the One manga.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Any news on when the Season 3 of OPM might be coming? The manga is going _crazy_ I am holding myself back to read instead of watching anime. If the anime is not coming this year also then I will begin the One manga.


No idea. But a recent tweet by the Creator said to have patience. Also, there a was huge gap between S1 & S2 so may be S3 will come in 4th Qtr. of 2022


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 26, 2022)

^Yes the gap was looong between S1 and S2. Hmmm. Guess I will start the manga. Some serious epic shit is going on in OPM. 

Anyone started the final season of AoT?? Sadly it's not available on the major OTT platforms like Prime, Netflix or Hotstar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, I'm watching the every week release of AOT


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, I'm watching the every week release of AOT


How many episodes it is supposed to have??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> How many episodes it is supposed to have??


28 Episodes. 12 Episodes in part 2

Started watching Jujutsu Kaisen. Interesting plot and nice animations


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 4, 2022)

wait when did part 2 come up?


Zangetsu said:


> 28 Episodes. 12 Episodes in part 2
> 
> Started watching Jujutsu Kaisen. Interesting plot and nice animations


its 28 in total right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> wait when did part 2 come up?
> 
> its 28 in total right?


Yes. Season 4 was split into two parts.


Anybody has read Solo Leveling Manga ? Looks Damn Awesome. Heard they are making Anime also.

*doms2cents.com/solo-leveling-anime-offically-confirmed-by-creator-with-a-2022-release-date/


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 4, 2022)

wait its 24 (after checking my hdd and online), probably mis typed . is there something i'm missing tho?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2022)

Best Anime Movies of all time 

*www.looper.com/469180/50-best-anime-movies-of-all-time/


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> wait its 24 (after checking my hdd and online), probably mis typed . is there something i'm missing tho?


Not sure about this but its predicted to have 28 Episodes.

Season 4 : Part 1 - 16 Episodes
Season 4 : Part 2 - 12 Episodes


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2022)

Oda trolled us for 25 years straight. 
One Piece Chapter 1044 is super lit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oda trolled us for 25 years straight.
> One Piece Chapter 1044 is super lit.


I heard that he has no plans to finish it till 2025


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2022)

well, i don't know whats the japanese anime makers obsession with medieval european or french empires, but these are coming out quite enjoyable. 

The Greatest Demon Lord Is Reborn as a Typical Nobody.​*The Familiar of Zero**.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2022)

Finished Season 1 of My Hero Academia and its Awesome experience


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2022)

No Doubt My Hero Academia is one of the Top 10 Anime's of all time 

Season 3 is awesome


----------

